# Official Euro 2012 Thread



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

What are your predictions?

use these as a base:

Group Stage (pick two teams from each group who you think will advance to the knock-out stages)

*Group A
Group B
Group C
Group D

Winner
Worst team
Dark Horse 
Golden boot (top goalscorer)
Player of the tournament*

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

a: russia, greece
b: germany, netherlands
c: spain, italy
d: france, ukraine :troll

winner: spain
worst: ireland
dark horse: australia russia


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

A. Russia, Poland (fingers crossed)
B. Germany, Portugal
C. Spain, Italy
D. France, Sweden

Winner: Germany
Worst: England
Dark Horse: Portugal, CR7 to finish top scorer obviously...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Group A: *Russia and Czech*
Group B: *Germany and Holland*
Group C: *Italy and Spain*
Group D: *France and England*

Winner: It's very tough to predict. Spain is the pre tournament favorites, but I feel it's going to be Holland or Germany. I'll go ahead and predict *Holland* to win it.
Worst team: Can't say
Dark Horse: *Russia*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Group A: Russia, Greece
Group B: Germany, Holland
Group C: Spain, Croatia
Group D: France, Sweden

Winner: Germany
Worst team: England
Dark Horse: Croatia


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Group A: Greece
Russia

Group B: Netherlands 
Germany

Group C: Spain 
Ireland

Group D: France
Ukraine

Winner: Germany
Worst team: England. We're awful normally, but no manager and no Rooney for 2 games means we'll be even worse. Yikes.
Dark Horse: France. Not as renowned these days so think they'd pass as a dark horse. Farcical in the last tournament, but with Cabaye and hopefully Ben Arfa they'll have my support when England go out.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Group A: Russia, Poland
Group B: Germany, Netherlands
Group C: Spain, Italy
Group D: France, Ukraine

Winner: Germany
Worst: England
Dark Horse: Russia


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

A. Greece & Russia
B. Holland & Germany
C. Italy & Spain
D. Sweden & England

Winner: Holland
Worst team: France
Dark Horse: Italy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

*Group A*

Russia
Czech republic

*Group B*

Netherlands 
Portugal 

*Group C*

Italy
Ireland

*Group D*

England
France

*Winner* - England
*Worst Team* - Germany (slow players, all Klose can do is goal hang and he's past it. Podolski will keep blasting the ball over the bar and won't even get to play up front he will be played on the wing. And the bastard bandwagonning traitor isn't even German he is POLISH so he will get booed out of the country. Thomas Muller is an idiot with no skill who can only score tap ins.)
*Dark Horse* - Spain (very boring to watch, but could cause a shock if they don't lose to Switzerland or a similar team along the way)
*Biggest foulers* - Netherlands
*Worst referee* - Howard Webb










_England defeat Spain just a few months ago (as pictured)._










_Spain completely owned (as pictured) the last time England and Spain met at the European Championships._


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Group A: 
RUSHia
Greece

Group B: 
Germany
Netherlands 

Group C: 
Spain 
Ireland

Group D: 
France
Ukraine

Winner: Germany
Worst team: Poland
Dark Horse: France


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Group A:
Greece
Russia

Group B:
Germany
Netherlands

Group C:
Spain
Italy

Group D:
France
Ukraine

Winner: Germany
Worst team: Ireland
Dark Horse: France


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ireland with the most Greecey (get it?) tournament win of all time.

Easy.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

OP is probably Stelios Giannakopoulos.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Group A - Greece, Russia
Group B - Germany, Netherlands
Group C - Spain, Italy
Group D - England, France

Winner - Spain
Dark Horse - Portugal,Russia


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Player to watch:

*Greece*

Yianni Fetfatzidis






(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

A. Russia, Czech Republic
B. Germany, Netherlands
C. Spain, Italy
D. France, England

Winner: Germany
Worst: Greece
Dark Horse: Russia


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Rush said:


> A. Russia, Czech Republic
> B. Germany, Netherlands
> C. Spain, Italy
> D. France, England
> ...


Believe me Greece will not be the worst team. I am not going to say that we will win it but we have a few surprises up our sleeves. (Y)


BTW I just can't stop staring at your sig. :lol:lol


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

*MY PREDICTIONS*

*Group A* - Czech republic, Russia
*Group B* - Germany, Netherlands 
*Group C* - Spain, Italy
*Group D* - England, France

*Winner* - Germany
*Worst Team* - Greece - They're a really really shit team
*Dark Horse* - France - After their terrible WC run I expect them to bounce back. I think they'll be the third best team behind Spain and Germany.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*England without Wilshere for EUROs*



> Arsene Wenger has confirmed that Jack Wilshere has been ruled out for the rest of Arsenal FC's season and will not be fit to represent England at UEFA EURO 2012 this summer.
> 
> The midfielder, 20, has been out of competitive action since first sustaining a stress fracture to his right ankle during England's 2-2 UEFA EURO 2012 qualifying draw with Switzerland on 4 June. He further aggravated the situation during a friendly in July, and although he has since had surgery, Wenger admitted that Wilshere is making slow progress in his recovery.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Dellas recalls Greece's tale of unexpected*



> In 2004, Greece pulled off one of the biggest shocks in the history of football by beating UEFA EURO 2004 hosts Portugal in the Lisbon final to stun the whole of Europe. It was the least likely of outcomes and as defender Traianos Dellas recalls to UEFA.com, it came only after they had avoided an early elimination.
> 
> "I think most people believed the game against Russia would be the final match," says Traianos Dellas of Greece's 2-1 defeat in their final game of the group phase. "It was very tough."
> 
> ...



*Go Greece!!!!!
Shock the world AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Group A - Greece, Russia
Group B - Germany, Netherlands 
Group C - Spain, Croatia
Group D - France, England

*Winner *- Torn between Spain and France. France are more likely to have a breakdown though so I'll go with the Spanish.
*Worst Team* - Czech Republic 
*Dark Horse* - Russia 
*Golden Boot *- Benzema
*Best Player* - Xavi


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

added in OP

Player of tournament -
Golden boot (Top Goalscorer)

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

This is the stadium the will host the euro 2012 final 
*Kiev Olympic Stadium - Kiev, Ukraine* 




















Here are the rest of the stadiums that will host Euro 2012 games:

*Metalist Stadium:*



















*Donbass Arena:*










*Municipal Stadium*










*National Stadium*










*Arena Gdansk*


















*Arena Lviv*










IMO all the stadiums are awesome but if I had to chose I would pick Arena Gdansk 
Which stadium is the best?

(Y)


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The Gdansk does look pretty awesome.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Winners - Germany

no need to list the rest


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, I didn't even know the groups had been drawn. Lololol. Btw, do any Australians/Kiwis know if Euro 2012 is on ESPN or another channel?

*MY PREDICTIONS*

*Group A *- Russia, Czech Republic
*Group B* - Netherlands, Germany
*Group C *- Spain, Italy
*Group D *- France, Ukraine

*Winner* - France
*Worst Team* - England hopefully lololol
*Dark Horse *- Ukraine
*Golden Boot* - Robin Van Persie
*Player of the tournament* - Arjen Robben


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I support Croatia, I personally don't think we will get out the group, team doesn't have the same unity/spirit as they had 4 years ago, but who knows, Croatia like being underdogs and we certainly are in Group C. Our strikers are coming into form but our defending is awful, basically Lovren + Dinamo Zagreb guys, and we saw how they did in the Champions League.

A: Russia, Poland
B: Germany, Netherlands
C: Spain, Italy
D: France, England

*Winner:* Germany def. Spain

*Worst Team:* Hopefully England, but I can see them advancing in bullshit fashion (something like a 1:0 win over Sweden then a 0:0 draw with Ukraine). No really, I'll pick the Czech Republic as statistically the worst team, they are lucky to be in Group A though so they may pick up points, in any difficult group they would probably lose all 3 matches

*Dark Horse:* France, they are somewhat flying under the radar because of the bad 2010 World Cup, but this team beat Germany in Germany and could make a run if they enter the tournament on form. Blanc has seemed to change the atmosphere in the French camp

*Golden Boot:* Gomez (Germany)

*Player of Tournament:* Ozil (Germany)

yes, I'm on the Germany bandwagon


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The site of Spain boring the life out of me and winning every game 1-0 is quite concerning.

The last WC was underwhelming for me largely due to Spain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> Oh, I didn't even know the groups had been drawn. Lololol. Btw, do any Australians/Kiwis know if Euro 2012 is on ESPN or another channel?
> 
> *MY PREDICTIONS*
> 
> ...


it's on setanta unfortunately


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> Oh, I didn't even know the groups had been drawn. Lololol. Btw, do any Australians/Kiwis know if Euro 2012 is on ESPN or another channel?


Australia: SBS (8 games - 4 delayed group stage and 4 live knockout) and Setanta Sports (All games)
New Zealand: NO BROADCAST (which is surprising)





Hajduk1911 said:


> I support Croatia, I personally don't think we will get out the group, team doesn't have the same unity/spirit as they had 4 years ago, but who knows, Croatia like being underdogs and we certainly are in Group C. Our strikers are coming into form but our defending is awful, basically Lovren + Dinamo Zagreb guys, and we saw how they did in the Champions League.


If it was Croatia from a few years ago then I would say you have a good chance to advance to the knock-out stages. Today's Croatian team has a very good attack but a very poor defence. When we (Greece) faced you guys in Euro 2012 qualifying we had no problem getting past your defence but it was your attack that really put pressure on us. I still feel that Croatia can snatch 2nd place off Italy but for that to happen Your defence has to improve a lot to be able to hold a very good Spanish side and a rebuilding Italian side. Ireland would be the easiest to get past and you should get past them quite easily.

(Y)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> *Go Greece!!!!!
> Shock the world AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!*


Insha'Alla they do!

Go greece!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Group A: Greece and Russia
Group B: Germany and Portugal
Group C: Spain and Italy
Group D: France and Sweden

Winner: Germany
Wost team: England(They are overrated imo)
Dark Horse: Italy
Golden boot: Mario Gomez
Player of the tournament: Ozil


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Australia: SBS (8 games - 4 delayed group stage and 4 live knockout) and Setanta Sports (All games)
> New Zealand: NO BROADCAST (which is surprising)


wut. I won't get to watch England lose all three games now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England the worst team? People _seriously_ think we're going to do worse than say, Denmark?

Anyway, it's tough to pick between Spain and Germany, but Germany have a very tough route so i'll go with Spain. Don Andres will take player of the tournament. Dark horse would be France.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Group A: Greece and Russia
> Group B: Germany and Portugal
> Group C: Spain and Italy
> Group D: France and Sweden
> ...


:lmao

Shocked you said that!

I think we'll be lucky to get through the group with Rooney out the first two games.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> If it was Croatia from a few years ago then I would say you have a good chance to advance to the knock-out stages. Today's Croatian team has a very good attack but a very poor defence. When we (Greece) faced you guys in Euro 2012 qualifying we had no problem getting past your defence but it was your attack that really put pressure on us. I still feel that Croatia can snatch 2nd place off Italy but for that to happen Your defence has to improve a lot to be able to hold a very good Spanish side and a rebuilding Italian side. Ireland would be the easiest to get past and you should get past them quite easily.


Yes, four years ago we were much better defensively but struggled to score. We also had a much easier group in 2008. I mean we even conceded a goal to Malta in qualifying, and it wasn't some set piece, it was a through ball :no:

Croatia historically are good against Italy (never lost to them), but results from 5+ years ago really don't matter anymore. Like I said in my original post, we do better as underdogs, so it wouldn't surprise me if we struggle against Ireland (who will be up for it) but then beat Italy 

Greece have done well under Santos, still defensively strong but they do have some good attacking options. However, I think whoever comes out of Group A will struggle in the quarters


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Yes, four years ago we were much better defensively but struggled to score. We also had a much easier group in 2008. I mean we even conceded a goal to Malta in qualifying, and it wasn't some set piece, it was a through ball :no:
> 
> Croatia historically are good against Italy (never lost to them), but results from 5+ years ago really don't matter anymore. Like I said in my original post, we do better as underdogs, so it wouldn't surprise me if we struggle against Ireland (who will be up for it) but then beat Italy
> 
> Greece have done well under Santos, still defensively strong but they do have some good attacking options. However, I think whoever comes out of Group A will struggle in the quarters


Yes we have only lost 1 game out of our last 20 under Santos. We have some awesome up and coming players that will features in Euro 2012 such as, Kyriakos Papadopoulos, Yianni Fetfatzidis and Sotiris Ninis.

I don't have any doubts about progressing, but when we progress we will have to face a team from group B which means we could face either Germany,Netherlands or Portugal in the quarters which isn't going to be easy.

The thing is players like Karagounis and Katsouranis should have been gone from the Greek national team a few years ago, but they are like the Greek Kliq and I like many other Greeks are pissed that these guys don't just go away and let young talent take over. I respect what these two have done over their International career(having a huge influence in our Euro 2004 title) but they just shouldn't have a place in today's team.


(Y)


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

spain is not gonna win


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Seb said:


> England the worst team? People _seriously_ think we're going to do worse than say, Denmark?
> 
> Anyway, it's tough to pick between Spain and Germany, but Germany have a very tough route so i'll go with Spain. Don Andres will take player of the tournament. Dark horse would be France.


Denmark>England. Far better teamwork + we probably have our best team in 15 years.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Way too many people thinking Italy will do well, I'd say it's between us and Croatia for 2nd spot.

Wouldn't be overly surprised if Ukraine knock France or England out of that group either.

Hope Spain don't win.

Bit harsh on Denmark considering their group but I can see them upsetting Portugal


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I can see Denmark winning against Portugal and maybe getting a draw against Germany (especially if Germany already wrapped up the group). But I must admit, I picked Denmark as a dark horse for the 2010 World Cup, had them going to the quarters, and they failed there big time in an easier group


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, it sucks that Germany has such a tough group, but I believe in them anyways.

Group A: Russia, Czech Republic (what an uninteresting group... wow)
Group B: Germany, Holland
Group C: Spain, Italy
Group D: England, Sweden

Can't really take a guess on anything else as it's simply too soon right now. But I do hope Germany gets the first place as I've been frustrated with their failures to capture one of the big trophies for a decade now. (WC 2002: second place, WC 2006: third place, Euro 2008: second place, WC 2010: third place _again_)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Denmark>England. Far better teamwork + we probably have our best team in 15 years.


Yes But considering the group Denmark has it isn't really a shock that people have them down as the worst performing team in the tournament


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story/_/id/1055857/ukraine-euro-2012-host-city-rocked-by-bomb-blasts?cc=4716



> A series of terrorist attacks in the city of Dnipropetrovsk have hit Ukraine just weeks before it is due to co-host the Euro 2012 football championship.
> 
> Four bomb blasts rocked the city, which is 250 miles southeast of Kiev, on Friday and injured 27 people; some witnesses reported that devices had been placed in nearby rubbish bins."No-one has been detained yet,'' a police spokesman said.


Bad timing for political problems.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

France are in real form going to this tournament. Unbeaten in their last 18 matches and have good talent coming through. England still don't have a assured starting 11 or manager. If Stuart Pearce takes over at the Euros then England can kiss goodbye their hopes.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This is the team I'd like to see for England :

HART

RICHARDS FERDINAND LESCOTT COLE

PARKER GERRARD SCHOLES (plz god)

YOUNG ROONEY A.JOHNSON


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Scholes ain't going to play, he retired because of the English media and they are 100 times worse now then when he retired.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:whiteknight


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Adam Johnson?

LOL


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Group A: Russia, Greece
Group B: Germany, Netherlands
Group C: Spain, Italy
Group D: France, Sweden

Winners: Netherlands/Germany
Worst team: Czech Republic
Dark Horse: Russia
Golden Boot: Huntelaar


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I would love to the reasons for this is i'm a fan of Eriksen and because they got unlucky and got drawn into the group of death.

As for England i think they should go with

-------------Hart--------------

Walker?- Lescott - Jagielka- Baines

--------------Parker-----------

----------Scholes---Milner?-------

----Sturridge?-- Rooney----young---


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Germany are winning this one, no doubt in my mind. Their talent is absolutely fucking exceptional.

Hoping England can atleast make the Semis though


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Spain's options for midfield are simply unreal. Some amazingly talented players won't even make the squad.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spain is still not winning the Euros this year.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Adam Johnson?
> 
> LOL


I like left footed players playing on the left, tbh I was actually struggling to pick the forwards for that team. 

England really lack depth in the final 3rd.

:downing


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Spain is still not winning the Euros this year.


I certainly wouldn't bet against them. They rarely concede in big games and always find a way to score. If Torres is back to form (and that's still a big "if") he's going to have chances galore with the support from the best midfield in international football.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BIG GAME Spain. They didn't score against Switzerland at the last WC, but I'm not sure that match gets the Henry Hill BIG GAME seal of approval.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sealed, signed, delivered. Spain will be the team to beat once more.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Will Spain bring Torres though


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I think so. He's actually been playing quite well for a while, just not scoring. If he's got his eye for goal back then he could be a real asset to them.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Group A - Russia & Greece
Group B - Netherlands & Germany
Group C - Spain & Croatia/Italy
Group D - France & Sweden

Golden Boot - Huntelaar(If he plays)

Player of the Tournament - Robben(always shins in big games & is more loved in Holland than in bayern & will play much better because he is much more comfortable with Oranje)

Flop of the tournament - (Player) C. Ronaldo

Biggest Choker team - France. They will show great early promise & go through a difficult group but then fall apart with infighting & Ribery is a cancer for a team attitude wise.

Dissapointments - Denmark & Potugal( Hard Luck,good teams in a Super Tough group).

England ( Hard Group, without Ronney if they draw the 1st 2 games they are out,Sweden have a good team as do France,it's tough & go)

Italy/Croatia ( Both fantastic teams but someone has to get knocked out. Spain will go through so one of them will have to bend over. I see Croatia going through as they have way more creativity in the mid-field than Italy).


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Henry Hill said:


> I certainly wouldn't bet against them. They rarely concede in big games and always find a way to score. If Torres is back to form (and that's still a big "if") he's going to have chances galore with the support from the best midfield in international football.


Many said the same about Barca. This is Football, so I'd say--anything can happen. Half of Spain's players are from Barcelona and with their trending this year, I'm expecting similar trends to continue.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Razor King said:


> Many said the same about Barca. This is Football, so I'd say--anything can happen. Half of Spain's players are from Barcelona and with their trending this year, I'm expecting similar trends to continue.



As well as Chelsea played, Barca lost to them because they lacked a natural goalscorer other than Messi to put away simple chances. Spain will not have that problem.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Yes.

One factor that resides though: Holland and Germany have better players than Chelsea, at the very least.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Will Villa be fit because other than him they don't really have a proven goalscorer.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

How many of Germany's key players are some of the best in the competition, or close to it? (same could be said for spain as well, I suppose). There really aren't many weaknesses there, and I'd class them as the current favourites. It will also give the team a big lift if Bayern win the CL as a lot of their players are Bayern. Obviously you can't discount Spain and I wouldn't be surprised at all to see them lift the trophy, but I'd love Germany to do it and will be pulling for them in the tournament, as England will probably be finished off swiftly.

^ Don't have a proven goalscorer apart from Villa? Soldado & Llorente. Even Negredo and Torres are better than any England striker barring Rooney.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Will Villa be fit because other than him they don't really have a proven goalscorer.


they can always call up raul 8*D

you cant called goaldado or llorente proven when it comes to international football. goaldado only has 3 caps.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Stringer you're just an England hater. When the squad was posted for the Spain game at Wembley you called the England defence embarrassing and then they kept a clean sheet, probably just weeks after insisting how solid Mertesacker had been for Arsenal. Don't know who Negredo is but you're probably just buying into a fancy sounding foreign name again. As for Torres I don't doubt that he was one of the best strikers in the world at one point, but going into Euro 2012 I wouldn't put him above Defoe, Welbeck, Sturridge, Bent, Crouch or Holt. Okay Bent is injured currently but plenty of others listed there. Is Walcott a striker? Not usually for Wenger I guess. Do you think Walcott is a better striker than Torres right now Stringer?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> ^ Don't have a proven goalscorer apart from Villa? Soldado & Llorente. Even Negredo and Torres are better than any England striker barring Rooney.


I mean on an international level, when Spain won the World Cup Villa scored 5 of their 8 goals. International is a big step up and the Euro's is an even bigger step up. I reckon they will struggle without Villa to score.

Rooney has been atrocious the last 2/3 years at international level as well while we're on that subject


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

steamed hams said:


> Stringer you're just an England hater. When the squad was posted for the Spain game at Wembley you called the England defence embarrassing and then they kept a clean sheet, probably just weeks after insisting how solid Mertesacker had been for Arsenal. Don't know who Negredo is but you're probably just buying into a fancy sounding foreign name again. As for Torres I don't doubt that he was one of the best strikers in the world at one point, but going into Euro 2012 I wouldn't put him above Defoe, Welbeck, Sturridge, Bent, Crouch or Holt. Okay Bent is injured currently but plenty of others listed there. Is Walcott a striker? Not usually for Wenger I guess. Do you think Walcott is a better striker than Torres right now Stringer?


Lol I wouldn't put too much faith into how teams perform against Spain in friendlies. England's defence at the last world cup was abysmal, Terry and Upson as centre backs, that's a fast centre forwards wet dream. Jagielka needs to replace Terry asap.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Interesting watch, lets hope we don't see any of those morons at the Euro


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fucking hooliagans, hate it when they interfere.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really hope Spain does not win the euro 2012.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Hope the Germans win it. Wouldn't mind the Dutch either.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

the poles knocking out the germans would be an unbelievable moment for the country.

shame it won't happen tho.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The Poles has some good players in their team so it's possible.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Poland have a decent squad, I expect them to go through. They are much better than Ukraine in my opinion, I think Ukraine will struggle big time even with their home advantage. 

Sagna is out for France, broke his leg today in the Arsenal match. France will be without two left backs; Sagna and Abidal

Ireland name their squad on Monday, most teams will name their provisional squads this upcoming week.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Germans deserve to win a championship.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

about the hooligans, England is very lucky they are playing games in Ukraine rather than Poland. If they were in Poland I'm sure there would be an incident. 

There could be an incident between Poland-Russia fans, but I really don't see any other country based in Poland who would give create a tense atmosphere over there politically.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Greece to be champs again. Lock.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^k....


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

wasn't there a riot at WC 2006 between Pole/German fans ?

I think the english may have kicked off aswell at one point. Some english football fans still think its 1945 and that Germany are the enemy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Lol they got their revenge at the 2010 World Cup


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Group A: Russia, Greece
Group B: Germany, Netherlands
Group C: Spain, Italy
Group D: France, England

Winners: Germany
Worst team: Ireland
Dark Horse: Greece
Golden Boot: Gomez


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Group A 
1)Russia.
2)Czech.
3)Greece.
4)Poland.

Group B
1)Germany.
2)Portugal.
3)Netherlands.
4)Denmark.

Group C
1)Spain.
2)Italy.
3)Croatia.
4)Ireland.

Group D.
1)France
2)Sweden
3)England.
4)Ukraine.

I think Germany will win the tournament.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Group A *- Russia, Greece
*Group B* - Germany, Holland
*Group C *- Spain, Ireland
*Group D *- France, England

*Winner* - Spain
*Worst Team* - Italy
*Dark Horse *- France
*Golden Boot* - Mario Gomez
*Player of the tournament* - Xavi


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/17982691

The Irish Euro 2012 squad has been announced, some absolutely horrendous defensive options in there:

*Republic of Ireland squad for Euro 2012: Shay Given (Aston Villa), Keiren Westwood (Sunderland), David Forde (Millwall); John O'Shea (Sunderland), Stephen Kelly (Fulham), Stephen Ward (Wolves), Richard Dunne (Aston Villa), Sean St Ledger (Leicester), Darren O'Dea (Leeds), Kevin Foley (Wolves); Glenn Whelan (Stoke), Keith Andrews (West Brom), Keith Fahey (Birmingham), Darron Gibson (Everton), Damien Duff (Fulham), Aiden McGeady (Spartak Moscow), Stephen Hunt (Wolves), James McClean (Sunderland); Robbie Keane (LA Galaxy), Kevin Doyle (Wolves), Shane Long, Simon Cox (both West Brom), Jon Walters (Stoke).

Stand-by: Darren Randolph (Motherwell), Paul McShane (Crystal Palace), Paul Green (Unattached), Seamus Coleman (Everton), Andy Keogh (Millwall). *

Wow, how Wes Hoolahan is constantly overlooked by Trappatoni when cloggers like Fahey and Whelan make the squad I'll never know, Wes would thrive at international level. Paddy Kenny must also feel slightly agrieved not to have made it ahead of David Forde, who is utter shite by the way. Apart from goalkeepers (excluding Forde) and wingers, Ireland are looking really short of quality, and some people think England will be the worst performing side in the tournament?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah that is not a patch on the squad they had last time they went to a big competition.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DUNNE

what a man.

glenn whelan at a huge tournament though :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That Ireland World cup 2002 squad:

1 Given
2 Finnan
3 Harte
4 Cunningham
5 Staunton (c)
6 Roy Keane
7 McAteer
8 Holland
9 Duff
10 Robbie Keane
11 Kilbane
12 Kinsella
13 Connolly
14 Breen
15 Dunne
16 Kiely
17 Quinn
18 G. Kelly
19 Morrison
20 O'Brien
21 Reid
22 Carsley
23 A. Kelly

Wow, massive contrast in quality there, Ireland produced a lot of great players during the nineties and early noughties, not so many now.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hope Cox makes the first team. Always impressed me in an Ireland shirt.


Very little difference in quality between the Ireland and England squads back then in 2002. It's just nearly all those Irish players were vastly underrated and nearly all the English players were overrated.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> DUNNE
> 
> what a man.
> 
> glenn whelan at a huge tournament though :lmao


At least he's actually Irish though. Walters is shite and scouse, shouldn't be pulling on the green shirt at all.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Kevin Doyle has been shit for two seasons now, so I guess Cox has as a good a chance as any of the other strikers to grab a starting place, that's unless Trap has his favourites...

As for differences between the England and Ireland squads of the time, there's not much; both groups of players have a similar level of depth in quality, although England had more genuine top class players, Rio, Scholes, Beckham and Owen. However, Ashley Cole would go on to be a top international player by the time Euro 2004 came around while Gerrard and G.Neville were missing from the England world cup 2002 squad due to injury, so that probably altered the perception at the time (and looking back). It's laughable that Danny Mills was our starting right back in that tournament, the 2002 version of P.Neville!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Never saw Beckham as world class. If you imagine a Pirlo who could only cross and take freekicks, that's pretty much how I saw him. Brilliant at one particular aspect of the game but not a brilliant player. 

Ferdinand was genuinely outstanding though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Beckham has always divided opinion regarding his status (or lack of) as a world class player. The way I see it is that he might not have had the dribbling skills, pace and flair of other wingers, but he had the thing that most of them lacked and desired; a consistent end product. Beck's first touch was (why am I typing that as if he's retired?) also very good and he worked his arse off for any side he played in, a true team player and match winner. Surely that's all you want from a player?

Anyway, back on topic...my Grant Holt for England's Euro 2012 squad campaign starts now! lol. Any arguments for or against him?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

All good points but a world class player offers more than those qualities you listed. His reputation was in my opinion 80% media creation, 20% world class ability. 

Can't comment on Holt, barely watched Norwich this season but I hope Britton makes the squad, he should even be in the first team imo.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, with Hodgson in charge Engalnd will be playing a dogged, defensive, physical long ball game, so not much point involving Leon Britton who is 5'5", doesn't really tackle and likes to play a short passing game. If Pep Guardiola was in charge then maybe Britton would get the call, lol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

holt deserves to go on form, he has a really good technique and works real hard. wont go because he isnt a big name


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Well, with Hodgson in charge Engalnd will be playing a dogged, defensive, physical long ball game, so not much point involving Leon Britton who is 5'5", doesn't really tackle and likes to play a short passing game. If Pep Guardiola was in charge then maybe Britton would get the call, lol.


Hum in that case Carroll should start up front, he's an amazing header of a ball and strong as an ox.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I can imagine Hodgson wanting to take Carroll, that's unless he chooses his favourite Bobby Zamora. Neither man has had a particularly good season, although Carroll seems to be coming into form at the right time.

Holt isn't the tallest but can do just as good a job as Carroll when holding the ball up, winning second balls and flick ons, Holty is also far better with the ball at his feet, he has a fantastic first touch and has really good link up play. Despite all of this it's Grant's movement that stands out more than anything, he makes really intelligent runs into the box and channels while also working hard for his team mates by dragging away opposition defenders with decoy runs and closing down defenders which will help against the nations that play a short passing game from the back. It won't happen, but I can dream...

Regardless of who England pick and how well they perform, I'm really looking forward to Euro 2012. In fact, I enjoyed Euro 2008 even more due to not having to stress about England, it was one of the best football tournaments in recent memory. International football tournaments are such special occasions and the general atmosphere should be exciting at most games, those obnoxious vuvuzelas ruined a lot of my enjoyment duing World Cup 2010, hopefully there hasn't been a huge accordian movement in eastern european football! One month to go, I can't wait.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Hope Cox makes the first team. Always impressed me in an Ireland shirt.
> 
> 
> Very little difference in quality between the Ireland and England squads back then in 2002. It's just nearly all those Irish players were vastly underrated and nearly all the English players were overrated.


Indeed, that Ireland team had some genuine quality. Damien Duff in GOAT mode and Robbie Keane was immense. Really does make me wonder what difference having our best player could have made. We would have fancied South Korea had we got past Spain, which we were so agonizingly close to doing.

Not big on this years squad, we should just load up on Stoke players and put the ultimate cold night theory to work, lord knows we have enough of them and play that way anyways.

I don't mind Walters, he's had a solid season and works really hard. Really disappointed with Doyle and Long this season, Doyle's been simply abysmal while Long hasn't established himself, nor has Cox. Say what you want about Walters but he's starting week in week out, for a solid PL team. Hilarious how Keane put them all to shame with his spell back in the PL. I'd honestly like to see us go with Duff in the hole (Insert Mick GIF), with McClean and McGeady out wide.

Team I'd go with from that sqaud:

Given

Kelly DUNNE St. Ledger O'Shea

McGeady Whelan Andrews McClean

Duff 

Keane​
No chance we'll go with that though. Fuck that is one sorry selection of defenders.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> I can imagine Hodgson wanting to take Carroll, that's unless he chooses his favourite Bobby Zamora. Neither man has had a particularly good season, although Carroll seems to be coming into form at the right time.


Not sure I'd agree with Carroll coming into form. Sure he improved in the final third of the season but that really isn't saying anything. If only he could offer 'Big Andy Vs. Chelsea' mode at the touch of a button, then he'd be going.



> I'm really looking forward to Euro 2012. In fact, I enjoyed Euro 2008, *it was one of the best football tournaments in recent memory*. .


QFT. Turkey provided some top notch entertainment throughout. The Nihat winner against the Czech Republic and the drama against Croatia are some of my favourite memories of football.

BBC! Y U NO LET ME WATCH HIGLIGHTS NOW?

I remember falling out of love with England sometime before Romania knocked them out of the 2000 tournament, now I adopt a different team each tournament after placing a large sum on them. My "teams" always fail to deliver. If there are any Netherlandski on WF, I apologise for dooming your nation to a first round exit.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Netherlands are being overhyped, fantastic attack yes but defensively not that great, might get exposed against the better nations in this tournament.

Ireland squad on paper is weak but remember, they are unbeaten in something like 13-14 matches, they find ways to grind out results. As a Croatia fan, I worry about that game the most as I can see our players underestimate Ireland. Really thats the make or break game for both teams.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Netherlands are being overhyped, fantastic attack yes but defensively not that great, might get exposed against the better nations in this tournament.


Plus they are in the..GROUP OF DEATH. :suarez2

Nevertheless, I fancy Kuyt to carry them far.


----------



## Mozzaa (Oct 18, 2010)

MY PREDICTIONS

Group A - Russia, Poland
Group B - Germany, Netherlands 
Group C - Spain, Italy
Group D - England, France

Winner: Germany
Worst Team: Czech Republic
Dark Horse: Poland
Golden Boot: Mario Gomez
Player of the tournament: Mario Gomez

Bit late not been on here for ages!.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Provisional German squad:


> Goalkeepers: Manuel Neuer (Bayern Munich), Tim Wiese (Werder Bremen), Ron Robert Zieler (Hannover), Marc-Andre ter Stegen (Borussia Moenchengladbach)
> 
> Defenders: Holger Badstuber, Jerome Boateng, Philipp Lahm (all Bayern Munich), Benedikt Hoewedes (Schalke), Mats Hummels, Marcel Schmelzer (both Borussia Dortmund), Per Mertesacker (Arsenal)
> 
> ...


BIG PER


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Love the advert that ITV has at the moment with Southgate scoring the crucial penalty. Starting to look forward to this tournament now. My pick is going to be Germany because of their great 2010 World Cup showing, the fact that they will have matured and I don't think Spain will be as good as usual.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Might've been mentioned already but is anyone gonna play the official fantasy league? 

http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/

Could create a league for everyone here if people are interested


----------



## Mozzaa (Oct 18, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> we should just load up on Stoke players and put the ultimate cold night theory to work.
> 
> I don't mind Walters, he's had a solid season and works really hard.


As a Stoke fan I think our tactics would work its proven; England & Chelsea have done it in recent times & it worked brilliantly.

The Walters thing though; he's knackered with no confidence at all & for that reason he's had a poor season with a large number of Stoke fans getting on his back; albeit been Pulis' fault.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Germany's midfield options are ridiculous, unfair, unsporting, etc


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Might've been mentioned already but is anyone gonna play the official fantasy league?
> 
> http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Could create a league for everyone here if people are interested


I'm definitely up for this. Looks good. Action Man is way too expensive though given the group Portugal are in.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Germany's midfield options are ridiculous, unfair, unsporting, etc


And Lewis Holtby doesn't get a look-in. 8*D


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

IncapableNinja said:


> Plus they are in the..GROUP OF DEATH. :suarez2
> 
> Nevertheless, I fancy Kuyt to carry them far.


it was only a friendly, but Germany thumped Netherlands 3:0


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/ 

Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues

Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> 
> Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think


i joined





Puyol likely out of the euro, has to have knee surgery


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I joined, even though I likely won't change my squad even if half of them don't go to the tournament. 

Hardest thing always ends up being the team name. Has to be inventive. Can't be doing with "United" or anything. Could've gone for Greece Lightning, Hungary Hippos or Czech Yo'self but in the end I chose Idi Armenia. :suarez1


----------



## lax5150 (Oct 6, 2006)

This year.. Greece will do it again. 


Group A Russia, Greece
Group B Netherlands, Germany
Group C Spain, Italy
Group D Ukraine, England

Winner Spain (or GREECE)
Worst team Croatia
Dark Horse Ukraine
Golden boot (top goalscorer) Gomez
Player of the tournament Gomez


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I joined that fantasy game - I'm Athletico Kebab and this is my team;

Lloris
Chiellini - Hummels - Alba
Busquets - Pirlo - van Bommel - Gotze
Benzema - Huntelaar - Lewandowski

The midfield isn't the most attacking but they should all be regulars for their teams who should all get pretty far.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Joined. Irn Bru Dynasty.

Buffon
Boateng Pique Cole
Schweinsteiger Yarmolenko Nigel de Jong Cabaye
Benzema Huntelaar Jelavic


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

*Winner:* Spain
*Worst Team:* Denmark
*Dark Horse:* I'm hoping it'll actually be ours (POLISH) team, but I honestly doubt they'll achieve anything more than getting out of group
*Golden Boot:* Cristiano Ronaldo
*Player of the tournament:* Anders Iniesta or Xavi


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I have:

Akinfeev
Maggio - Papadopoulos - Alba - Zkirkov
Ozil - Busquets - Moutinho - Eriksen
Benzema - Gomez

Darron Gibson on the bench :darren


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

For those in the UK, check out some of the bets going around - especially on Paddy Power. The odds on Benzema or Huntelaar to be top scorer are 20/1, as well as Germany being 4/1 to win it.

I'd say they're great odds, even got me to stick money on them and I don't bet much.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't bet either but they are very tempting offers. If Germany make the final but lose do you get your money back?

Signed up for my fantasy team under the name *Kelly's Heroes*


Neuer

Piszcek
Baines 
Chiellini
Spyropoulos

De Jong 
Xavi (C)
Busquets 
Nasri 

Robben 
Benzema 

*Subs:* Hart, Wawryziniak, Makos, Matri


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

my team

Tzorvas

papadopolous
abate
sivok

gotze
busquets
iniesta
young

welbeck
gomez
benzema



bench: lindegaard, jodlowiec, eriksen, maggio


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> I don't bet either but they are very tempting offers. If Germany make the final but lose do you get your money back?
> 
> Signed up for my fantasy team under the name *Kelly's Heroes*
> 
> ...


There are seperate bets for that, so I doubt it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm worried with Woy in charge England's Euro squad gonna consist of some of his old favowites like Zamora and Konchesky, honestly wouldn't put it past him.

Even though I hate him I think 'Arry would have been a better bet than Woy.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS:*

Carles Puyol to miss EURO 2012.
He will undergo Knee Surgery which will sideline him for 6 weeks

UEFA.COM


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Blanc named his foreign based French squad, the rest of the squad which will be filled with Ligue 1 players will be called next week

*Mexes (Milan), Rami (Valencia), Evra (Manchester United), Clichy (Manchester City), Koscielny (Arsenal), Nasri (Manchester City), Ben Arfa (Newcastle), Cabaye (Newcastle), Ribery (Bayern Munich), Benzema (Real Madrid)*

Sagna and Abidal are out injured


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Happy for Ben Arfa, fully deserved. Don't want to see him against England though Hutz


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Blanc named his foreign based French squad, the rest of the squad which will be filled with Ligue 1 players will be called next week
> 
> *Mexes (Milan), Rami (Valencia), Evra (Manchester United), Clichy (Manchester City), Koscielny (Arsenal), Nasri (Manchester City), Ben Arfa (Newcastle), Cabaye (Newcastle), Ribery (Bayern Munich), Benzema (Real Madrid)*
> 
> Sagna and Abidal are out injured


lol Nasri got pickd this time


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Schevchenko gonna go HAM on this tourny and win it. Heard it here first.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Slaven Bilic will step down after the European Championships. Maybe not the ideal time to announce this decision but it was basically known for a few months he would step down.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Smalling out of the euros with an injury, dissapointing, with Hodgson a manager he stood a very good chance of making the team


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Smalling out of the euros with an injury, dissapointing, with Hodgson a manager he stood a very good chance of making the team


No big loss, Walker, Johnson and Richards are all ahead of him when it comes to right back and Terry, Ferdinand, Cahill and Lescott are at centre back.

He probably wouldn't have even gone to be honest.


----------



## Dale-wrestliing08 (Jul 30, 2008)

england to get through groups and lose in the knockout stage. Germany my pick for the winners


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No big loss, Walker, Johnson and Richards are all ahead of him when it comes to right back and Terry, Ferdinand, Cahill and Lescott are at centre back.
> 
> He probably wouldn't have even gone to be honest.


nah he would of definitely gone, i'd rate smalling ahead of johnson, and then smalling provides the versatilty as he can played centre back or right back, which walker and johnson cant do


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

united_07 said:


> nah he would of definitely gone, i'd rate smalling ahead of johnson, and then smalling provides the versatilty as he can played centre back or right back, which walker and johnson cant do


I wouldn't have taken him..

If I was Hodgson I'd probably go with

*Goalkeepers*

Joe Hart
Ben Foster
Rob Green

*Defenders*

Kyle Walker
Micah Richards
Ashley Cole
Leighton Baines
John Terry
Rio Ferdinand
Joleon Lescott
Gary Cahill

*Midfielders* 

Theo Walcott
Aaron Lennon
Ashley Young
Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
Steven Gerrard
Scott Parker
Michael Carrick
Gareth Barry

*Forwards*

Wayne Rooney
Danny Welbeck
Danny Sturridge
Andy Carroll (I know he is a joke but having a tall target man can be a good option and I'd rather him than Crouch)

I would have taken Bent but he's been injured so he won't be fully fit.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Englands foreward options for the tournament are laughable.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Englands foreward options for the tournament are laughable.



We can still get :hesk1 out of retirement :no:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

If I was Hodgson, I'g go with Carroll/Welbeck for the games. Welbeck is a hard worker, very good link up play, pacey. Hes probably a less flamboyant Suarez. Hes also young, Carroll is young. The Euros aren't really there for England to win. Its about just mapping out the future progress.

If I was to say there was something laughable about England, its their midfield choices. Can't see any of Gerrard/Parker/Barry/Carrick working well together. I know DDB's choices are just choices, but why not use Parker and Lampard? Think they would probably have the most chemistry together. Destroyer & Creator. Lampard is a very hard worker, gets back for the ball, and will always be one of the first players charging the field when the game is in attack. And Parker is probably England's best choice of a defensive midfielder.

Gerrard has had a poor season, plagued by injuries. Don't think hes a sensible choice. Lampard has done very well in the limited playing time offered by AVB, and decent under di Matteo.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Roy has to get on the phone to paul.

Build the midfield around him.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Danny Graham needs to be given a chance for England, he's a good finisher and he would defiently wear the shirt with pride. Unlike most the team!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't know. I think we are fucked regardless of how Woy lines up. It's a poor squad, our best players suspended for a fair whack and he hasn't had any time to introduce his methods via friendlies and the qualification period.

I would probably line up with Crouch and Welbeck up front. Not exactly a scintilating forward pair, but for whatever reason Crouch seems to score at internation level (against crap teams anyway). I wish Defoe had played more than about 4 games this season as I would have taken Defoe over Welbeck if he has actually played much recently. 

Midfield I would take Lampard over Gerrard at the moment and then probably play Parker or Barry as the more defensive minded mid. In terms of wings Lennon and anyone on planet but Downing on the left.

Back four of Cole, Cahill, Rio (I would have gone for Terry but honestly with his ribs being totally screwed I think he needs the time off after the domestic season) and probably Johnson at right back.

Goal is a no-brainer.

Also I would undoubtedly take Grant Holt as the 4th striker alongside Rooney. Sturridge I would take but I would bung him in as a midfielder.

I got bored writing that, which is probably indicative of the squad more than anything.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd go: 

Hart 

Cole
Ferdinand
Cahill
Richards

Ashley Young (So he can cut inside 566773 times a match, UNMARKABLE !!)
Barry
Scholes
Can't think of a RM/W

Welbeck
Carroll(Till Rooney gets back)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like Pedro, Villa and Puyol are all going to be out of the Spain squad. :

Germany are looking like obvious favorites at the moment.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

England have so far sold a mere 2000 tickets for the tournament.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Where did you hear that Cliffy? Just seems strange because normally you have to join the England supporters club years in advance to even enter the draw to get tickets for the Euros/WC.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

The Sun.

2000 sold and expected to be 3000 by the time the tournament kicks off.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

So the Sun are suggesting that there are only going to be 1000 England fans at each England game? :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barry's last 3 months have surely guaranteed him a start.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Surely it has to be Carrick and Barry in the middle. Surely. Please God. If it's anyone else it's likely to get a bit messy in midfield vs France.


----------



## AlbertoDelRio (Mar 8, 2011)

Group A: Greece, Poland
Group B: Germany, Portugal
Group C: Spain, Italy
Group D: England, France

Winner: Italy
Worst team: Czech Republic
Dark horse: Greece
Golden Boat: Ronaldo
Player of the tournament: Iniesta


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If Carrick and Barry are our starting midfielders I might put a gun to my head. They would get passed off the park by a semi decent midfield. Thankfully, they won't be.

I remember hearing all the hotels and such around certain grounds and the England hotel were multiplying their prices up to 10x to try and cash in, once they lower that closer to the tournament I expect you'll see England fans buying a lot more tickets.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I still reckon England should go with this

------------Hart------------------
--Walker-Lescott-Jagielka-Baines-
--------------Parker-------------
-Milner-Carrick--Lampard-Yong--
--------Wellback/Crouch-------

By the way Milner may not by ideal but can't think of anyone else. :$


As for Spain missing out pedro, Puyol and Villa. All three players are going to be big missses but SPain depth they should do ok and still are my favourites to win.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I will only say one thing, liquify everything you have and put it all in a Greece tournament win. It's going down a la 2004. :troll


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

cunts






kind of better, what tallaght will be like if we qualify out of the group stages


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Group A: Russia, Poland
Group B: Germany, Holland
Group C: Spain, Ireland
Group D: France, England

Winner: Holland
Worst team: Ukraine
Dark horse: Us
Golden Boat: RVP
Player of the tournament: Schweinsteiger


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Group A: Poland, Russia
Group B: Germany, Netherlands
Group C: Spain, Italy
Group D: France, England

Winner: Germany
Worst team: Ireland
Dark horse: Poland
Golden Boot: Benzema
Player of the tournament: Ozil


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Put your green cape on :lmao


----------



## DeanToon (Jul 14, 2011)

Be intresting to see who Spain go with up top if Villa does not make it. Torres or Llorente, or possibly someone else?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Someone needs to kill Jedward, now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

DeanToon said:


> Be intresting to see who Spain go with up top if Villa does not make it. Torres or Llorente, or possibly someone else?


Soldado. I'm guessing if Villa doesn't go then the main strikers will be Llorente and Soldado. 

Negredo is also an option but he's not by any means amazing. 

If Spain rely on Torres as their main striker, they might as well hand the trophy to Germany now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> barry's last 3 months have surely guaranteed him a start.





D'Angelo said:


> Surely it has to be Carrick and Barry in the middle. Surely. Please God. If it's anyone else it's likely to get a bit messy in midfield vs France.





Seb said:


> If Carrick and Barry are our starting midfielders I might put a gun to my head. They would get passed off the park by a semi decent midfield. Thankfully, they won't be.


Hard to tell who will start in central midfield. I think at the start of the season people were expecting Lampard to have been phased out by now, or at least not starting but he has done well this season. Parker has had another good season. Gerrard has come back from injury and shown some form. Milner has played well for Man City, including a great performance in the 1-6 game. I think Milner will be behind most of the others in Roy's thoughts though. Cleverley looked great at the start of the season but has been unlucky with injuries since.



CyberWaste said:


>


hmm it's not exactly Three Lions is it...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Someone needs to kill Jedward, now.


Did they make the Irish squad?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> hmm it's not exactly Three Lions is it...


this is the proper one, the jedward one is just to make money off the younger kids buying it for charity.







haribo said:


> Did they make the Irish squad?


huhuhuhuhuh


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Someone needs to kill Jedward, now.


Considering they both made about 3 million EACH last year and are apparently seriously rich, they could easily just fuck off but they wont. Meh, I dont mind them, they're hilarious on celebrity juice anyway.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Was that Ireland's best goal from their qualifying campaign at the start there? iper

Still, mid song interview with Shay Given and a bridge dedicated to RICHARD DUNNE so not bad I guess. :jordan


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

CyberWaste said:


> huhuhuhuhuh


My bad. Youtube doesn't work on my firefox (no idea why), so I had no idea videos of them had been posted.

It has the exact same track as their Eurovision song last year though:






fack off


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Jeez it's not even a good tune so releasing it once was bad enough, never mind recycling it and changing the lyrics.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So many reasons why Holty should be in the England Euro 2012 squad, his goals in league one and the championship:






His goals in the premiership:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xp4csl_grant-holt-premier-league_sport

...and fuck Jedward when you've got this goodness...






Obviously replace Harry with Woy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Now that the season is over and our Euro squad is coming up, time for my final squad:


1 Hart
2 Ruddy
3 Stockdale

4 Walker
5 Smalling Richards
6 Cahill
7 Ferdinand
8 Lescott
9 Jagielka
10 Cole
11 Baines

12 Parker
13 Gerrard
14 Britton
15 Oxlade-Chamberlain
16 Milner
17 A Johnson
18 Young
19 Walcott


20 Holt
21 Welbeck
22 Defoe
23 Rooney

I'm assuming Scholes won't be going, one of Terry and Rio won't be going, and obviously Wilshere is out of the tournament. Cleverly has missed too much of the season for me to form a proper opinion of him. Sturridge has just been too bad in the second half of the season. I went for Holt as he's had a great season, though Carroll or Crouch would be my fifth striker, but neither did enough to force their way in, and I think 4 is enough anyway. I went for Walcott narrowly over Scott Sinclair and an extra CM (Would've been Lampard). Barry will definitely go in place of someone like Britton, even though I wouldn't want to see him anywhere near an international tournament again for England. I like having at least one of the full backs covering as a CB, which is why I went with Smalling over Richards (I know Richards can play CB, but Smalling is more accomplished there and Walker would be my starting RB after his first couple of performances for England). I really want to see The OX given a chance, he could be our 2010 Thomas Muller :hmm:

Tentative starting 11:

Hart

Walker Lescott Jagielka Cole

Parker
Gerrard Oxlade-Chamberlain

Milner Rooney (Welbeck) Young

or

Hart

Walker Lescott Ferdinand Cole

Parker Milner

Oxlade-Chamberlain

Walcott Rooney (Welbeck) Young



What I expect WOY to go with:


Hart

Richards Terry Lescott Cole

Parker

Gerrard Barry

Walcott Rooney (Welbeck) Young


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats extremely mediocre


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Imagine what the team would've been like under Capello though:

Green

Johnson King Terry Cole

Lennon Parker Barry Downing

Heskey Carroll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking forward to Seb's reaction when :woy picks Downing over AOC. Well he's going to pick at least one Liverpool player to get the dressing room gossip and find out what has been said about him, and if the players think he is a better manager than Kenny. :downing 

Guess he could pick Glen Johnson. Personally I would start Micah Richards at RB but it's hard to predict who Roy will pick out of Richards/Johnson/Walker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What do you have against capello?

hes a decent guy. he tried his best to make good out of crap

not like harry or roy even Mou coulda done better


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> What do you have against capello?
> 
> hes a decent guy. he tried his best to make good out of crap
> 
> not like harry or roy even Mou coulda done better


Where do we start?

Didn't bother learning the language properly
Dropped our proven goalscorer (Owen) and never gave him a look in
Oversaw an utterly embarrassing 2010 World Cup and a 4-1 hammering to our biggest rivals
Obviously couldn't instill confidence in the players, maybe because he didn't tell them they were playing until the last minute?
Played 4-4-2 at the World Cup.
Played Heskey at the World Cup, even subbed him on when we needed goals against Germany.
Played Upson at the World Cup.
Didn't play Joe Hart at the World Cup.
Didn't take Adam Johnson to the World Cup when he looked our most promising winger.
Took an injured Barry to the World Cup.
Took a liability like King to the World Cup.
Played an injured Milner at the World Cup and subbed him off after like 20 minutes.
Played Gerrard on the left-wing at the World Cup when everyone wanted to see him playing off Rooney.
Announced Beckham wouldn't be playing again to the media without telling him.
Took the captaincy off Ferdinand without telling him.
Gave Terry the captaincy back.

There's even little things like taking Warnock over Baines to the World Cup that compound it even more, or not playing Joe Cole when he had done great for England in the past and was our best option on the left.

We're not crap. There are plenty of good English players. We're better than not winning a group with USA, Algeria and Slovenia in it. You know who did a much better job? Sven.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, here's my fantasy England Euro 2012 squad:

*Goalkeepers*

*Joe Hart* - Obvious why
*Paul Robinson* - Has good big international tournament experience, had a solid season in a shit team
*John Ruddy* - Had a fantastic season, emerging as Harts' long term back up

*Full backs*

*Kyle Walker* - Excellent season for Spurs, quick, solid in the challenge and a threat going forward
*Micah Richards* - Similar to Walker, is an absolute tank but would be second choice due to lapses in concentration, Smalling is injured
*Ashley Cole* - Top class full back, always performs in tournaments, can't leave him at home
*Kieran Gibbs* - Not a great option but a reasonably solid back up, better than Baines who doesn't know how to mark a man
*
Centre backs*

*Rio Ferdinand* - The best cenre half for his country WHEN FIT!
*Joleon Lescott* - Grown into a quality centre half over the last six months, deserves the chance
*Phil Jagielka* - Mr consistent for Everton, has impressed in recent outings for England
*Tim Cahill* - Stepped up recently for Chelsea, would only be warming the bench


*Central midfielders*

*Paul Scholes* - Still the most technically gifted English midfielder around, we need players to control the game
*Steven Gerrard* - Somebody who can be relied on to perform at international tournaments, should be fresh having not played too many games this season
*Scott Parker* - Going to need a solid CDM against the better teams when we don't have the ball, someone who genuinely wants to play for the shirt, had another great season
*Leon Britton* - Had a great season, seems suited to international football, deserves a chance

*Wingers*

*Theo Walcott* - Unpredicatable, inconsistent, yet he's a potential match winner, well be determined to prove the doubters wrong in his first tournament
*Ashley Young* - Patchy form this season (aren't most wingers?) but another potential match winner, can add an extra dimension to England's attacking play when cutting in from the left
*Alex Oxlade Chamberlain* - Exciting young player who could thrive in this new experience, much like Ronney at Euro 2004)
*Adam Johnson* - I can't see how you can afford to leave one of your most technically gifted players at home, could be a threat from the bench

*Strikers*

*Wayne Rooney* - We will need him if we are to progress to the latter stages, you have to take him regardles of suspensions)
*Danny Welbeck* - Maybe not the most prolific striker but has good dribbling ability that can break down stubborn defences, has a great attitude compared to the likes of Sturridge
*Grant Holt* - Work rate, desire, good touch, intelligent movement, had a great season and deserves to go
*Peter Crouch* - Had another good season and is in form, always performs for England, has the right attitude






*Near misses*

*Ben Foster* - Performances often riddled with mistakes, will probably go being a Hodgson man
*Rob Green* - Greeno's a legend for my club, but he's not to be trusted after Rustenberg!
*Scott Carson* - No, just fucking no
*David Stockdale* - Promising young keeper, not played enough to warrant a place. Another Hodgson man, might go.
*David James* - :troll

*Defenders*

*Leighton Baines* - Okay going forward but can't defend, gets home sick
*John Terry* - Keep this cancer away
*Ledley King* - A spent force, would have gone under twitchy :redknapp
*Kyle Naughton* - Would be getting talked up if there wasn't such a large depth of quality English right backs

*Midfielders*

*Frank Lampard* - Lost a yard of place and has been inconsistent this season, I wouldn't begrudge him going but he dissapeared during the last two tournaments England qualified for
*Gareth Barry* - Chronically slow, can't dictate games at the top level
*Michael Carrick* - Too much of a bits and bobs players, doesn't particulary excel at anything skill wise apart from the odd pass
*Aaron Lennon* - Not done enough to deserve a place in the squad ahead of others, lacks an end product
*James Milner* - Never seen the big deal about him really, works hard but lacks technical ability, pulls off the odd piece of great play due to persistence and is versatile, right attitude but on the wrong player
*Stewart Downing* - Almost forgot this guy, says it all!

*Strikers*

*Andy Carroll* - Only bothered trying to play for the last two months, wrong attitude and has limited ability despite being a beast
*Daniel Sturridge* - Fell off the face of the Earth at the turn of the year, seems to lack desire
*Jermaine Defoe* - Too much of a purple patch striker, unless he's bang on form he's a waste of a spot
*Danny Graham* - Had a good season, doesn't offer much outside of the penalty area
*Bobby Zamora* - Eurgh! The bandwaggoners favourite of 2010. Poor touch, lacks pace, scores very few goals and his hold up play is overrated. Woy will take him!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Similar squad to mine and I also agree with almost all your write ups (though not Defoe, he's our best striking threat from the bench, and Milner, who's our best wide crosser of a football).

I would definitely take Scholes if he's available, though i'm assuming he won't be. Very intrigued to see :woy's squad, it's very hard to predict given he hasn't taken charge for a single game yet.

Wait, Smalling is injured? Swap him out for Richards in my team then.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

tough decision on which strikers to bring, rooney and welbeck are definites, Holt probably deserves to be in there, then the last spot is difficult, would say sturridge but he has been awful lately, already have a big man in holt so i wouldnt go for crouch, defoe hasnt played that much this season. Caroll's form in the last couple of matches cant hide the fact that he has been shite nearly the whole season. In the end i would probably go with sturridge.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Defoe actually has more goals than Welbeck this season, and i'm guessing quite a lot of his appearances have been from the bench. He's pacy and a good finisher, which is what I would want coming on from the bench.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

drop lampard? are you high?

If you need a proven goalscorer for england, hes your guy!

Still leave him, just make him banging in the goals for chelsea sweeter


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sturridge doesn't deserve to go based on performances. But I always think he has a little something about him that could change a game.

I don't think England has another explosive striker like him. So it's something to think about.



redeadening said:


> drop lampard? are you high?
> 
> If you need a proven goalscorer for england, hes your guy!
> 
> Still leave him, just make him banging in the goals for chelsea sweeter


Thing is, Lampard has choked at the last two tournaments when he was coming off brilliant seasons.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If england dropped every player who choked for them it would just be Hart, Cole, Gerrard and Crouch next game


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

England should have appointed Sven again.



AndreBaker said:


> Wow, how Wes Hoolahan is constantly overlooked by Trappatoni when cloggers like Fahey and Whelan make the squad I'll never know, Wes would thrive at international level. Paddy Kenny must also feel slightly agrieved not to have made it ahead of David Forde, who is utter shite by the way. Apart from goalkeepers (excluding Forde) and wingers, Ireland are looking really short of quality, and some people think England will be the worst performing side in the tournament?


Fahey is solid whenever he has played for Ireland, Whelan is meh but Trap isn't going to bring an attacking midfield and Wes wouldn't get ahead of Duff, McClean, McGeady or Hunt on the wing.

Paddy Kenny is shite, has retired from international football and has an awful attitude, glad he isn't anywhere near the team.

Doyle will probably start alright, I'd rather Long/Keane up front though.

Duff never really worked up front in the past don't think it would work now especially with Andrews the most creative player in the midfield.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sixteen (I think?) of the players I've chosen for my fantasy squad have never even featured in a senior international tournament, so I don't see how that's relevant *Redeadening*. Lampard was a massive failure at the last two world cups and he has declined since then, what good reason is there to take him? Time for new players to be given a chance along with the best of the old guard. Cole, Gerrard, Rio and Crouch have rarely let England down in recent years while Paul Scholes hasn't featured for years, so he can hardly be tarred with the same brush.

...and *Seb*, I understand what you're saying about Defoe but he does have a tendency to stop scoring (and generally performing) for long periods of time, something that we can't afford at a one month tournament! That's not to say that I would begrudge him going. As for Milner, I think his lack of pure ability will be shown up by playing for England against quality international sides in a serious competition, I believe that his limitations are masked by the quality surrounding him at Citeh. However, I'm happy to be proved wrong.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

For England, maybe its not the time to take the best possible squad. For one of the first times ever, there is absolutely no expectation of doing well at the Euros. Why not use newer, younger players that could fit into Hodgson's model? I say, don't take Rooney. Use qualifiers to establish him. Don't take Gerrard or Lampard, they won't be there for 2014. Maybe same for John Terry, Rio Ferdinand, and perhaps Ashley Cole. New model. France will most likely be a rejuvenated, fresh side, very different to the World Cup failure they experienced. Time for another fallen giant to do the same. England shouldn't be lumbering past failures on Hodgson. The English FA want a clean, fresh slate. Otherwise they would of tried to get Redknapp.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Defoe has to go,said this a while ago. He's the only one who you can say is a natural finisher, and he's pacy in behind. I'd take him all day along ahead of the likes of Carroll, Holt, Zamora, Agbonlahor, Welbeck, Sturridge, Crouch, Graham. He's always scored goals and he's as consistent, if not more so than the other rivals for a place (aside Rooney).

He can bang them in from outside the box, clinical inside and good one-on-one. With Rooney out for the first two I'd be comfortable with him on his own with support from Young and what will probably be Walcott. If Downing goes.fpalm

After the Euros it's time for change.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> England should have appointed Sven again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wes isn't a winger, so fuck knows why he's being compared to the likes of Duff? Having said that, he's a far better player than Hunt! If Ireland want to clog their way through Euro 2012 then good luck to 'em. Wes has four league goals and seven league assists this season, how many Irish midfielders have performed that well? Wes has the quality to unlock deep lying defences with a run through the middle or a quality through ball, something you will need that you don't have. It's all good being 'solid' and grinding out results in the qualifiers, pointless in the finals unless you're an anomaly like Greece.

As for Paddy Kenny, looking mediocre in the premier league is one thing, being utter shit (David Forde) in the champs is another. Having said that, if he has a bad attitude then he's worth leaving alone.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Goalkeepers*
Joe Hart
Ben Foster
John Ruddy

*Defenders*
Ashley Cole
Leighton Baines
Rio Ferdinand
Joleon Lescott
Phil Jones
Gary Cahill
Micah Richards
Kyle Walker

*Midfielders*
Scott Parker
Steven Gerrard
Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain
Michael Carrick
James Milner
Adam Johnson
Theo Walcott
Ashley Young

*Forwards*
Wayne Rooney
Danny Welbeck
Daniel Sturridge
Jermain Defoe

First XI - Hart; Richards, Ferdinand, Lescott, Cole; Parker, Gerrard, Oxlade-Chamberlain; Walcott, Young, Rooney (Welbeck)

Think Terry and Lampard will both be selected, unfortunately.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Defoe has to go,said this a while ago. He's the only one who you can say is a natural finisher, and he's pacy in behind. I'd take him all day along ahead of the likes of Carroll, Holt, Zamora, Agbonlahor, Welbeck, Sturridge, Crouch, Graham. He's always scored goals and he's as consistent, if not more so than the other rivals for a place (aside Rooney).
> 
> He can bang them in from outside the box, clinical inside and good one-on-one. With Rooney out for the first two I'd be comfortable with him on his own with support from Young and what will probably be Walcott. If Downing goes.fpalm
> 
> After the Euros it's time for change.


Defoe playing as a lone striker? :suarez2

He's tiny so he'd be useless with long/high balls, his hold up play is weak so the ball would continue to be retrieved by the opposition and his link up lay is mediocre which would cause the majority of England's attacks to break down. Play him in a two by all means, but not by himself, otherwise England's poor ball retention would be even further diminished.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Defoe playing as a lone striker? :suarez2
> 
> He's tiny so he'd be useless with long/high balls, his hold up play is weak so the ball would continue to be retrieved by the opposition and his link up lay is mediocre which would cause the majority of England's attacks to break down. Play him in a two by all means, but not by himself, otherwise England's poor ball retention would be even further diminished.


I wouldn't use high balls. You'd use the wings and the pace of Young & Walcott, whoever it is up there. Villa isn't a big boy and he's done the job for Spain. Granted his control & touch is better than Defoe's, but you don't need to play high balls like we have. With Parker holding, he'd get support from Lampard/Gerrard/AOC. Simples!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> I wouldn't use high balls. You'd use the wings and the pace of Young & Walcott, whoever it is up there. Villa isn't a big boy and he's done the job for Spain. Granted his control & touch is better than Defoe's, but you don't need to play high balls like we have. With Parker holding, he'd get support from Lampard/Gerrard/AOC. Simples!


Yes, but for that to work you need somebody who can hold the ball up so the runner can be brought into play. Defoe is poor at hold up play and his link up play is mediocre (unlike Villa), therefore your tactics wouldn't work. Your idea would work with somebody like Welbeck, who has the ability to go short or behind.

Also, saying 'don't play long balls' is one thing, but this is England, we have a lot of players who when put under a certain amount of pressure will be forced into playing long balls. Playing Defoe as a lone striker would be tactically naive. I'd only like to see Defoe on the pitch if he's next to Crouch (maybe Welbeck, Rooney's style doesn't mesh with Defoe), they've shown a great understanding in the past.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why is everyone treating our players like cancer. Yes, Terry is a giant jerkoff but Frank's a good lad

I dont see how anyone rooney after the abomination that was his world cup performance. Atleast Frank technically scored a goal. You know, if the linesman wasnt blind

everyone and their grandma flopped at 2010. why blame frank?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Half of them flopped, half of them shouldn't have been playing in the first place. I know I rant about Terry but he is basically Vincent Kompany when compared to Matthew Upson. How he got in the squad let alone the first team is beyond me.

Also if it's between Crouch and Carroll for a place this year I'd much rather Carroll. He is far more dangerous and composed when on form and a much bigger threat in the air.

Defoe would be the perfect sub which is a role he excels at for Spurs. All of a sudden he's on the pitch and presenting a threat whereas if he starts he'll find it much harder to get into the game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> Where do we start?
> 
> Didn't bother learning the language properly
> Dropped our proven goalscorer (Owen) and never gave him a look in
> ...


You are not so great either. Capello did a decent job, not great but not bad.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Why is everyone treating our players like cancer. Yes, Terry is a giant jerkoff but Frank's a good lad
> 
> I dont see how anyone rooney after the abomination that was his world cup performance. Atleast Frank technically scored a goal. You know, if the linesman wasnt blind
> 
> everyone and their grandma flopped at 2010. why blame frank?


Nobody is blaming Frank, but he hasn't performed at an international tournament since 2004. I like him really, one of footballs' good guys, I just believe there are better options out there, I certainly wouldn't expect Scholes, Gerrard and Parker to go missing during games anyway. 

Really it's a toss up between taking either Frank or Stevie G. I believe that Stevie is the better all round player while he has put in good performances at the last two international tournaments England qualified for. Frank certainly can't do Parkers' job and he's definitely not on Scholes level as a technical footballer who can dictate the tempo of a match. Maybe he has an argument to go ahead of Leon Britton, but yet again they're not the same type of player. England also needs to try new options, Frank has had his chances and failed.

As for Rooney, who should go instead of him? Such a massive pool of quality English strikers to choose from


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I picked Sapin as the favortie but not I'm not so sure since they don't have Puyol and got no on form striker


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

o sheas injury from today better not be a serious one, we cant afford to miss him.

If it is, it would mean... this guy would be on the plane....


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Just announced Gary Neville is going to be part of Roy Hogdson's coaching staff


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Just announced Gary Neville is going to be of Roy Hogdson's coaching staff


England are going all the way.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully he can help convince Scholes to come back.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

He's there to ensure Phil Neville is in the team.




steamed hams said:


> Well he's going to pick at least one Liverpool player to get the dressing room gossip and find out what has been said about him, and if the players think he is a better manager than Kenny.


..Gerrard?



AndreBaker said:


> *Tim Cahill* - Stepped up recently for Chelsea, would only be warming the bench


Kiz won't be happy you're stealing one of his Euro 2012 winners for Australia!


My fantasy 23 would be:
Robinson, Carson, James, Warnock, Bridge, Carragher, Terry, King, Upson, G. Johnson, Hibbert, Barry, Barton, Gerrard, Lampard, Lennon, Bentley, Downing, Walcott, Carroll, Crouch, Zamora, Bothroyd

:woy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd probably take;

Hart; Ruddy; Stockdale (third choice could be anyone really)

Richards; Walker; Cole; Baines; Ferdinand; Lescott; Cahill; Jones

Gerrard; Lampard; Milner; Parker; Scholes; Walcott; Young, Chamberlain

Rooney; Welbeck; Bent; Defoe (if Bent is unfit then take Crouch)

There's probably some that others wouldn't bother with, or that others would take but I can't think of anyone that I've left out that definitely deserves to be there.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

haribo said:


> ..Gerrard?


Damn I forgot Poland Gerrard. I still think he will take Downing though since he clearly runs the Liverpool dressing room. I mean come on he even gets to take the pens now.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

haribo said:


> Kiz won't be happy you're stealing one of his Euro 2012 winners for Australia!


Whoops, meant Gary obviously! Ha ha. That was a long old post, not suprised I made a few mistakes on the level of :kean managerial career.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Woy would be wise to leave one of Lampard or Gerrard out. Gerrard hasn't been good enough this season IMO.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*My 23 would be:

Hart
Nobody
Cares

Walker
Richards
Ferdinand
Terry
Jones
Cahill
Cole
Baines

Beckham
Lennon
Gerrard
Lampard
Parker
Scholes/Barry
Young
Sinclair

Rooney
Welbeck
Bent
Crouch

Honestly I'd only 2 goalkeepers to a tournament. If there is a rule on having to name 3 goalkeepers (not sure) then that's stupid. Wouldn't play Jones but he's gonna be playing in many future tournaments so I'd wanna take him just for the experience over Lescott or Jagielka. Would have took Smalling over Cahill too. 

I'm sure if Roy wanted Beckham then he'd go. We don't have any great right wingers and Becks has still got a great range of passing that our other wingers don't. Becks can play the first 60 minutes and then bring a fresh and pacy Lennon when the oppositions defence is tired later in the match. Walcott is terrible and in no way does he deserve to go. Left wing is just as much of a problem too. Young is the obvious choice. I'd take Sinclair over Johnson. Works harder and on his day is much better than Johnson imo. Plus he can play as an emergency striker too and that's a big bonus. Him and Chamberlain are interchangeable really but I'm not sure if Chamberlain has played enough to be called on. 

Don't think Scholes would choose to go but if he does then he's a must. Gerrard and Lampard have had poor seasons but there's little alternative going forward from the centre of midfield. Don't think Milner is good enough to take either of their places. Experience counts for a lot during the big games. Barry's probably a better alternative to Carrick but only just. Neither would be in if Wilshere was fit. 

Rooney, Bent and Welbeck should be obvious choices imo. Welbeck's played well enough over the season to be in the 23 at least. Plus he's got a good partnership going with Rooney at United and I think familiar partnerships are important for national teams. Bent's a clinical finisher which is must needed, better option than Defoe. I'd take Crouch over Holt too. Better technically and has national experience. Much less risky than relying on an unknown at that level like Holt. Sturridge probably would have replaced Sinclair if hadn't been non existent under Di Matteo. smh at the thought of Carroll or Zamora getting in.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Seabs*...

I doubt there's a rule that states a team has to take three keepers, but it would be stupid not to take three. If one of your keepers gets injured then you're down to just one keeper who may also get injured or suspended, leaving you with no available keepers. You can't just call up another keeper after the final squad registration, it doesn't work like that.

Scott Sinclair is an interesting choice and a player that I completely overlooked, however, he lacks a consistent end product in a team that dominates posession and he rarely scores in open play. As for him being better than Adam Johnson on his day, couldn't you say that about any two players? Having said all of that, I wouldn't begrudge him a place in the squad over Lennon, Wright-Phillips and Oxlade Chamberlain.

Taking Beckham would be a massive risk, he has been playing in a low quality league for a long time and doesn't have the stamina that he used to. Do you really want to gamble on a player who would struggle to hack an hour of top level football? What if the other wide options get injured, then you have to rely on him, not a good idea.

Darren Bent would also be a risk, remember how taking an injured Rooney and Owen failed to work out at world cup 2006? Bent hasn't even had the luxury of a few end of season games to get some match fitness.

As for Holt, you make some good points and it would probably be a big risk, but fuck it, I can dream!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

99% sure there is a rule that you have to take 3 keepers.

Beckham is an interesting shout, no-one gives more effort, he's always in great shape so stamina wouldn't be much of an issue. Would rather see him play central than outwide though, he's still our best passer of a ball.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*What's the alternative on the right really? In an ideal world Walcott would actually be good and/or Chamberlain would have played enough this season to improve leaps and bounds but neither happened. Like I said I'd use him and Lennon together so you can get the best from both of them. Pretty sure he could do a good job over 60 minutes without looking worse than Walcott would do. Worst case scenario you could always switch Young over to the right or play 4-3-3. I'd honestly say it's less of a risk than putting your faith in players like Walcott and Wright-Phillips to perform. 

Bent coming back of an injury still poses more of a goal threat than Defoe does imo. Only use for Defoe would be as a late substitution and I don't think you can pick him over Bent just for that reason.

Edit: Looked the keeper thing up and although I can't find anything concrete it sounds more like you do. Which is stupid btw. I'd take the risk of taking 2 and have an extra option in midfield or attack. How many first choice goalkeepers get injured or suspended during a tournament anyway? Even then you have a second choice to rely on as well.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its a real shame about Becks

He had some good years left in him of great football. And then he threw it away for money and the MLS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lifestyle more than money tbh. Along with Woods he's been the most marketable sportsman in the world for about a decade, he'd earn the money he wanted anywhere. I also think after being benched by Capello in his last season at Madrid he genuinely thought his time at the top level was up, and then after he signed for Galaxy came the recall to both Madrid and England.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn shame, people often forget how good of a footballer he is

He can still bang in the free kicks, passes and runs like few else

Maybe United shoulda pulled an Arsenal and brought him back


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Walcott may not be as good as Beckham was in his prime, but he's the better player now. 8 league goals and 11 assists this season is a good return along with 2 goals and 2 assists in 8 champions league appearances, he's a much improved player. All wingers are inconsistent to a certain degree so I don't really buy that argument. Walcott/Young or Walcott/Chamberlain on the right looks fine to me.

How does an unfit player cause more of a goal threat than a fit player? That makes little to no sense at all. Defoe actually has a better international goalscoring record over a longer period of time, how can you say Bent is the better player? Both have very similar playing styles and goal scoring records, so if you have to choose one then you take the player who is in form and fit, that being Defoe.

Buffon got injured just before Euro 2000 (leaving them with just two keepers) and was injured during world cup 2010, it does happen. All squads take three keepers and with good reason. Imagine getting to the latter stages and being down to your last keeper, it doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Beckham and Scholes in the CM 

:mark:

They'd tear shit up. For 10 minutes at least.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I remember when Buffon got injured at Euro 2000, which actually gave the forgotten Italian keeper Francesco Toldo a chance in goal for Italy, who would comfortably make the list of top 10 keepers i've seen in my lifetime. The only other things I remember from that tournament besides the final is Neville against Romania and Figo/Zidane being on a different planet to everyone else.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You just had to remind me of P.Neville giving away that fucking pen didn't you fpalm

We were utter shit in that tournament, Germany were even worse! Yet they actually learnt from their mistakes and started building for the future from there on in, the end product being todays brilliant generation of young players.

As for Toldo, he had a good tournament but was pretty weak in the final. Who can ever forget all of those pen saves in the semi-final against Holland?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bent should be fit by the Euros right? For me Bent's been more of a goalscoring threat than Defoe in the past couple of seasons. Downside is that he's never really done it at international level though. Honestly I don't think there's that much between the two of them but you'll probably need to start one of them for the first 2 games with either Crouch or Welbeck and I'd rather Bent in that position than Defoe. If Rooney was available for all the games then I'd maybe consider taking Defoe over Bent more strongly. Probably be a judgement call for Roy to make based on how fit he feels Bent is.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You've kind of given an even stronger argument for Bent not going. Rooney isn't available until France so Bent would more than likely be forced to start the first two games if Hodgson wants to play with two up front. Getting match fit isn't just about injuries healing, you also need sufficient playing time (a luxury England can't afford) to lose any match rust and get up to speed, you can't just get match fit by hitting the treadmill.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

My 23

*Hart
Ruddy
Turnbull unk2

Richards
Johnson
Cahill
Jagielka
Lescott
Jones
Cole
Baines

Walcott
Lennon
Lampard
Milner
Barry
Parker
Young
Johnson

Rooney
Welbleck
Holt
Crouch*

Turnbull is trolling obviously, but IDK who the 3rd choice keeper will be. Johnson over Walker is just a matter of personal preference tbh. I dont think its right to take just one of Terry/Ferdinand, and you can't take both. Above that, would you really say that either of the two is international class anymore? I think Cahill - Lescott or Jagielka - Lescott would be our best shout to be honest.

Walcott and Young on the wings for me - Gerrard is excluded, I think he's been injured too much and hasn't been on his best form to be honest. Could say the same about Lampard but he's played more games and in all likelihood has better match fitness.

I don't think you can take Bent due to his injury problems. Holt might be a gamble, but worth a punt being the 2nd highest scoring englishman with service from Norwich players.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> You've kind of given an even stronger argument for Bent not going. *Rooney isn't available until France* so Bent would more than likely be forced to start the first two games if Hodgson wants to play with two up front. Getting match fit isn't just about injuries healing, you also need sufficient playing time (a luxury England can't afford) to lose any match rust and get up to speed, you can't just get match fit by hitting the treadmill.


France is England's first game.

What formation do people want to see?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

hows joe cole been doing recently ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> France is England's first game.
> 
> What formation do people want to see?


4-3-3, like everyone else will use.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

What difference will it make, ribery and benzema will still tear england a new arsehole


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> What difference will it make, ribery and benzema will still tear england a new arsehole


Yes, because as it is one thing being a Chelsea fan has taught us it's that the team that looks the best on paper always wins.

Oh wait...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck sake, I meant to say Ukraine, our third game. I'm having a right shocker with some of these name slips today.

As for formation, depends on the available squad really. Have to wait until wednesday to see what options are available.

In a dream world I'd go with:

...................................Hart

Walker.......Ferdinand.......Lescott........Cole

................................Parker

.............Gerrard........................Scholes

................................Rooney

.......................Holt.............Welbeck

A diamond with overlapping full backs and Rooney playing in the hole as our creative force, he always likes to play deeper by looking for the ball anyway. This formation would help us to control the game with players like Scholes, Gerrard and Rooney. If it doesn't work then you can bring on wingers to change the game. Obviously this formation will never happen for a multitude of reasons.

The dots aren't vapor trails caused by having to chase far superior players, by the way.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Yes, because as it is one thing being a Chelsea fan has taught us it's that the team that looks the best on paper always wins.
> 
> Oh wait...


France wont tear them apart simply because theyre better, they'll do it because its England

Ribery and Benzema will just make it funner to watch the genocide

England is broken. It has been for a long time


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Although they won't be able to keep the ball as well or play the same style, England should use the formation Barcelona use, because it suits the players they have. Rooney naturally drops deep and often plays the false 9 for Man United like Messi does for Barcelona, and from there it's basically a 4-3-3 with a holding midfielder and two wingers.

Hart

Walker Jagielka Lescott Cole

Parker

Gerrard Scholes

Walcott Welbeck Young

Obviously Rooney is out of the first two games though, so Welbeck is the next best striker, and I would therefore play Scholes alongside Gerrard, and then Oxlade-Chamberlain alongside Gerrard when Rooney is playing, as Rooney will drop deep more than Welbeck will, allowing for a more attacking player in the midfield. If Scholes doesn't go, then just play Oxlade-Chamberlain for every game instead as we don't have anyone else good enough with Wilshere injured.

It'll be easier to pick a team once we know the squad, obviously.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

What if Parker doesn't make the squad? (Because of injury) :barry? It's in the bag.




Seabs said:


> *
> I'd take Sinclair over Johnson. Works harder and on his day is much better than Johnson imo. *


Took me about 10 seconds to register you meant Scott Sinclair. I was thinking of Trevor.













Seb said:


> 99% sure there is a rule that you have to take 3 keepers.


 Who was it that tried to register an outfield player as one of their keepers for the last World Cup? :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

*GK:* Hart, Ruddy, Foster (if Hodgson can persuade him).
*DF:* Walker, Smalling, Jones, Cole, Baines, Cahill, Lescott, Jagielka.
*MF:* Parker, Gerrard, Lampard, Osman, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Young, Dyer, Sinclair.
*FD:* Rooney, Defoe, Welbeck, Crouch.

Hart
Walker - Smalling - Jones - Cole
Parker
Gerrard - Osman
Oxlade-Chamberlain - (Defoe vs. France & Sweden) (Rooney vs. Ukraine) - Young​


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

England is weird, its the only international side thats weaker than the clubs that play in it

Germany > Dortmund and Bayern

Spain > Barca and Real

Holland > everyone there

France > teams in france

Id talk about italy but i dont care about them or know who plays for them


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spain are not better than Real or Barca.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Both Real & Barcelona are superior to Spain, though.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

in what universe

Spain's depth is insane. Its basically Real combined with Barca with Mata, Silva, and the best la liga attackers and defenders thrown in

The only thing they might miss is Messi and Ronaldo.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> in what universe
> 
> Spain's depth is insane. Its basically Real combined with Barca with Mata, Silva, and the best la liga attackers and defenders thrown in
> 
> The only thing they might miss is Messi and Ronaldo.


The Spain team that started the World Cup final:

01 Casillas
03 Pique
05 Puyol
11 Capdevila
15 Sergio Ramos
06 Iniesta
08 Xavi
14 Alonso (Fabregas, 87)
16 Busquets
07 Villa (Torres, 105)
18 Pedrito (G Jesus Navas, 60)

That's basically the Barcelona team - except:

Alonso instead of Messi, the world's best player. Ramos, who's not a better RB than Alves. Capdevilla, who's not a better LB than Abidal. Casillas instead of Valdes, who is Spanish anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats the old team

The new team as goldado, llorente, mata, silva, some spanish defenders i probably never heard of that you probably want and Barca will sign

Im pretty sure Ramos is a better right back than Alves, so just shove pique and some other guy in the middle and boom, someone else on the left

Come on, you watch the la liga, this isnt complicated

Not to mention Spain have more diverse attacking options than Barca. Something useful for breaking down stubborn teams. Plus Egame just admitted the spanish defence is better the Barca one the other day.

Barca and real are the two best teams, combine them, and you have THE best team.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Thats the old team
> 
> The new team as goldado, llorente, mata, silva, some spanish defenders i probably never heard of that you probably want and Barca will sign
> 
> ...


It was the old team, and the 'new' team has been losing pretty consistently - England, Italy, thrashed by Portugal, crap against Costa Rica. They're not as good as Barcelona, and by the end of the summer I fancy Germany will have surpassed them on the international stage.

Ramos is not even close to being a better RB than Alves. He'll start at CB for Spain (his best position) in place of the injured Puyol and they'll play Arbeloa at RB, Alba at LB.

I expect the Spain team will be:

Casillas

Arbeloa Ramos Pique Alba

Busquets

Alonso Xavi

Iniesta Silva Villa

Or Llorente in place of Villa if he's not fit enough. Pedro probably won't make the squad.

Obviously they've got quality in Llorente, Cesc, Martinez, Mata, Cazorla, Valdes, etc... on the bench.

Depth is irrelevant though when comparing two hypothetical line-ups, mostly consisting of the same players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Germany is fine just as long as they figure out where to jam Gotze (if hes fine), Bastien is there (god help them if he isnt) and gomez is in form


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Loic Remy is probably out for France, they are the team with many injury problems so far

I hope Germany win it, but they need to prove it against Spain, last two meetings they played like pussies against Spain


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You can thank the high influx of foreign players in the premier league for the situation that has caused the English national team to be worse than the top English club sides, that's not to say that England would be any better if the most talented young English players were given all the opportunities at the big clubs, they'd probably be worse of and fail to develop as quickly without their superior foreign counterparts to support them.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Meh, Kroos was far better than Schweinsteiger in both Madrid games anyway.

Kroos, Schweini, Muller, Ozil, Gotze, Khedira in comparison to Busquets, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Cesc, Silva, Mata. 

It's just not fair on the rest of us


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont blame the foreign players

I blame the english youth system. It doesnt seem to be working, at all

Not sure why though


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not too sure why Holland aren't at big odds to win the Euros. Most international tournaments, they are always right in there till the death.

Wesley Sneijder brings out his best form for them, as does Robben. They have 2 world class strikers to pick between, they have van Bommel who revels in big games, despite being a dirty thug. Their weakness is defence, yeah. But Marwijk covers that pretty solid. They had no defensive problems at the World Cup, and throughout qualifying.

All of their players are big game players. I think they will be in the finals. They can triumph over Spain, and they'll be up for a game against the Germans.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Robben and Sneijder were in far finer form in 2010 though. They both had absolutely huge seasons

Spain and Germany improved, but somehow Holland dont seem as fierce 

Unless BIG GAME ROBBEN and SNEIDER and RVP and HUNTERLAAR prove me wrong


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yes, that's what I was hinting at.

The English youth system doesn't work because too much emphasis is placed on winning games at a young age, youth coaches will play their biggest/quickest players and play long ball just to live out their managerial fantasies. Young players aren't encouraged to dribble, be patient with the ball, use inventive movement or show clever vision. At English youth sunday league level it's all about clogging the shite out of the opposition in order to win. Young kids play on full sized pitches far too early and it dents their development because it's difficult for kids to avoid playing long balls on a huge pitch.

I myself dropped out of youth football at age thirteen because of dickhead coaches who would shout at you for losing the ball when dribbling and not 'getting stuck in enough'. I played street football and five a side until I joined a senior sunday team at age nineteen, my touch and vision is far superior to most sunday league players I come across, and for good reason. Shame my knees are fucked because I actually enjoyed playing amateur football!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, Robben destroyed us not too long ago.











Holland will be there or there abouts.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> The Spain team that started the World Cup final:
> 
> 01 Casillas
> 03 Pique
> ...


Ramos is certainly better than alves.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Alves is better then Ramos. Also doesn't Ramos play CB now so it can't of pointless comparing the two.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Robben and Sneijder were in far finer form in 2010 though. They both had absolutely huge seasons
> 
> Spain and Germany improved, but somehow Holland dont seem as fierce
> 
> Unless BIG GAME ROBBEN and SNEIDER and RVP and HUNTERLAAR prove me wrong


Big game Snejder is even better than big game Robben. Scored nearly a quarter of his Holland goals at the last world cup alone.

Also Madrid lost their unfounded status as the world's second best team when they were defeated by Munich. Ten years now since they last went to a European final and here's hoping for another ten to follow.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Ramos is certainly better than alves.


Not at RB he's not, which is where he played in that World Cup final team. Ramos is a CB, he's trash at RB, seems to get sent off every time he plays there. Kyle Walker is a better RB than Sergio Ramos.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Yes, that's what I was hinting at.
> 
> The English youth system doesn't work because too much emphasis is placed on winning games at a young age, youth coaches will play their biggest/quickest players and play long ball just to live out their managerial fantasies. Young players aren't encouraged to dribble, be patient with the ball, use inventive movement or show clever vision. At English youth sunday league level it's all about clogging the shite out of the opposition in order to win. Young kids play on full sized pitches far too early and it dents their development because it's difficult for kids to avoid playing long balls on a huge pitch.
> 
> I myself dropped out of youth football at age thirteen because of dickhead coaches who would shout at you for losing the ball when dribbling and not 'getting stuck in enough'. I played street football and five a side until I joined a senior sunday team at age nineteen, my touch and vision is far superior to most sunday league players I come across, and for good reason. Shame my knees are fucked because I actually enjoyed playing amateur football!



Hole in one. I suffer from spacial awareness so have always struggled in matches but nonetheless have an exsquisite touch that was never once praised by any of the coaches or PE teachers I came across. They just didn't think it was an applicable part of the game and used to love tall, strong lads whose touch was mostly appalling. 

Our short sighted coaching system makes you wonder if there are guys like Xavi and Iniesta kicking a ball against a wall somewhere when they should be being built up to wear an England shirt. It's quite sad really.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

If Xavi and Iniesta were English they would probably be playing amateur five a side, nothing more, nothing less. English youth coaches don't appreciate small and technically gifted players because they get beasted at under fourteen level by tall strong/quick cloggers. Everybody knows that youth football is fairly irrelevant anyway, otherwise Cherno Samba would have gone on to be the greatest striker in the world. Far too many English youth coaches are short sighted and don't see the bigger picture.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Bent's not made it, not recovered and won't be in contention for Euro 2012 squad.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Tomorrows papers are saying Hogdson is going to drop Ferdinand in favour of Terry. From an England point of view its a bad decision, imo ferdinand is more reliable. But from a united point of view at least Ferdinand will get a rest.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Terry? The dude with two cracked ribs? That guy?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, that's Woy's first mistake. Sucks for Rio but it's good for United, that's what I care about.

Best of luck England with John ''Lionheart, brave leader of men, his ribs are broken'' Terry.






Looks like you'll need it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I wouldnt pick Terry and I actually like the guy

Bastard needs a break


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Kyle Walker has apparently been ruled out, so thats two right backs missing the euros, walker along with smalling


Adrian Durham is tweeting this



> Just heard some disturbing news about the Euro 2012 squad...No not Rio, that's already well known... It's about a player who's actually going to Euro 2012


..........:downing ???


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Id pick downing, hes a proven cup player :downing


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Glenjo is a good right back. Bent not being back is disappointing

@United07 please don't be Carroll.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Well, that's Woy's first mistake. Sucks for Rio but it's good for United, that's what I care about.
> 
> Best of luck England with John ''Lionheart, brave leader of men, his ribs are broken'' Terry.
> 
> ...


:dunne facing Spain. Oh well at least David Villa isn't playing. I'll be routing for Ireland anyway unless they end up playing England.

I heard Rio wasn't being selected for fitness reasons, whatever that means.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

again, two cracked ribs

he shouldnt even have been playing these last two months. they pick terry, theyre idiots


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

steamed hams said:


> *:dunne facing Spain.* Oh well at least David Villa isn't playing. I'll be routing for Ireland anyway unless they end up playing England.
> 
> I heard Rio wasn't being selected for fitness reasons, whatever that means.


I know, how unlucky for Spain.

Kelly - Dunne - St. Ledger - O'Shea

Do your worst Spain.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

talksport reporting that micah richards has also been left out fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'd guess that he's thrown Bobby Zamora in there.

Adrian Durham talks so much shite though. He's a cretin.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nightmare scenario squad:

Foster
Green
Carson

Richards
G.Johnson
Baines
Gibbs
Terry
Carragher
King
Lescott

Downing
Walcott
Henderson
Rodwell
Milner
Barry
Carrick

Carroll
Zamora
Johnson
Welbeck
Rooney


Just think that we only need injuries to Joe Hart, Ashley Cole, Steven Gerrard and Frank Lampard for this to potentially happen, eeek!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

talkSPORT ‏ @talkSPORT
Rio Ferdinand and Kyle Walker look set to miss out on Euro 2012 http://bit.ly/JFV22H But Andy Carroll could be a surprise inclusion for #ENG

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

a: Russia (1st), Poland (2nd) 
b: Netherlands (1st), Germany (2nd)
c: spain (1st), Ireland (2nd)
d: france (1st), England (2nd even with a joke in charge like Roy I think we will make the QF) 

QF:
Russia vs *Germany*
*Netherlands *vs Poland
*Spain* vs England
France vs *Ireland*

SF:
Germany vs *Spain*
*Netherlands *vs Ireland

Final:

*Spain *vs Netherlands 

winner: spain
worst: Denmark (they will get battered) 
dark horse: Ireland (They got a good manager and a good team. I can see them doing better then England)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Croatia are the dark horses


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

now theres a rumour phil neville is in the england squad :lmao :woy


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

united_07 said:


> now theres a rumour phil neville is in the england squad :lmao :woy


Oh god. I would hope Roy knows full well that England are Quarters at best so takes a couple of the kids rather than an older squad.

Not sure what my first X1 would be... 

Hart, Richards, Terry, Lescott, Cole, Parker, Barry, Sturridge, Gerrard, Young, Welbeck...


I hope the "surprise" inclusion is Barton....


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't see past the Germans in this tournament. Germany vs Spain final sounds good to me.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

sure, why not sign up owen, shearer and geoff hurst while we're at it


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> I'd guess that he's thrown Bobby Zamora in there.
> 
> Adrian Durham talks so much shite though. He's a cretin.


yep he has just said thats the rumoured player, hogdson is just asking for criticism if all these reports are true


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Will Downing get in the squad?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Might as well have taken Holt..


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking hell, I hope not. Just imagine that triumvate of costly shite, Downing, Carroll and Henderson linking up for England! The first two could well be included in the squad.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Woy may as well just pick Fulham and WBA players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

why not pick joey barton

he can hit elbows and then 'take the other players with him'. and by other players u mean the entire opposing 11


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As a Liverpool fan I cannot believe I have out up with this failure ruining another team I support and that saying something if you can ruin England. Fuck this shit. If the rumors are true I am cheering on Ireland at the Euros. 

John Terry is a disgrace of a human being and so off form. 
Leaving Richards out when we are not taking Walker is stupid.
And if he is taking Zamora fuck this shit. I would rather watch a fucking Great Khail vs Big Show Ironman match best 5 out of 7 series


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Woys blue eyed boys XI:

Foster

Johnson Terry(C)* Carragher Koncheskey

J.Thomas Murphy Gerrard Shorey

Zamora Johnson

:woy

Says a lot about the state of the English game that I struggled to find players who have played under Woy for each position.

*Captain, or cunt, you decide.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Woys blue eyed boys XI:
> 
> Foster
> 
> ...


I actually died a little inside as after reading his interview with sky I see him pulling some shit like this. I hope we fail so badly the FA are forced to fire him


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd rather send Pearce and the U-21 team.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to wait until tommorows squad announcement and the friendly against Norway before making any strong judgements. It all depends on who he picks and how he decides to set up the team tactically. I'm expecting the underperforming old guard with a sprinkling of the blue eyed boys as far as the squad goes, 4-4-2 and HOOOOOOFFFFF!!!!! for tactics. Potentially exciting times ahead, indeed.

However, if Woy picks Holt and Ruddy I will forgive him for everything else, that's how fickle I am!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> As a Liverpool fan I cannot believe I have out up with this failure ruining another team I support and that saying something if you can ruin England. Fuck this shit. If the rumors are true I am cheering on Ireland at the Euros.
> 
> John Terry is a disgrace of a human being and so off form.
> Leaving Richards out when we are not taking Walker is stupid.
> And if he is taking Zamora fuck this shit. I would rather watch a fucking Great Khail vs Big Show Ironman match best 5 out of 7 series


Woy did not ruin Liverpool. He did fuck it up a little, but Kenny came in pushed Woy out the way and went balls deep until it was completely fucked.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Woy did not ruin Liverpool. He did fuck it up a little, but Kenny came in pushed Woy out the way and went balls deep until it was completely fucked.


Woy did way worse then Kenny did. We are a work in progress and have to rebuild after Woy's joke reign. We have been bad but unlike Roy's reign we have something to show. Woy is a joke and from the sounds of it the England squad is going to be horrible. At least with Harry we would have gotten to our team's level the Quarters. With Woy we will not make it out of the group I fear


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not sure how buying Stewart Downing and Charlie Adam is a rebuild. Just a question of whether Konchesky is better than Downing, and vice versa.

Safely say, whatever the English team is, they are still going to lose to either Ukraine/Sweden, and France. So, I see people stressing team sheets ultimately to end in disappointent.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Not sure how buying Stewart Downing and Charlie Adam is a rebuild. Just a question of whether Konchesky is better than Downing, and vice versa.
> 
> Safely say, whatever the English team is, they are still going to lose to either Ukraine/Sweden, and France. So, I see people stressing team sheets ultimately to end in disappointent.


Both are better then Konchesky. That is not saying they are good or anything but they occasionally have good games no matter how rare. Downing is a form player. He needs a run of form to play well. We should not have bought him and Adam was over hyped. Not going to deny Kenn made some bad buys and overpaid a little. 

Anyway back on topic if we picked a team with a mix of the old guard and the future England stars we would get out of the group. Then get thrashed by Spain.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Woy did way worse then Kenny did. We are a work in progress and have to rebuild after Woy's joke reign. We have been bad but unlike Roy's reign we have something to show. Woy is a joke and from the sounds of it the England squad is going to be horrible. At least with Harry we would have gotten to our team's level the Quarters. With Woy we will not make it out of the group I fear


Kenny only did better because he played the full team in the Carling Cup. Even against Exeter; a team relegated to League 2 this season.. A Carling Cup and 8th place is terrible for a club of Liverpool's stature. If we don't win the Champions League on Saturday then our FA Cup and 6th place finish is an absolute joke.



R.K.O Peep said:


> Both are better then Konchesky. That is not saying they are good or anything but they occasionally have good games no matter how rare. Downing is a form player. He needs a run of form to play well. We should not have bought him and Adam was over hyped. Not going to deny Kenn made some bad buys and overpaid a little.


Indeed. Downing is a form player. He should have go more games, man. How is the guy supposed to find form when only playing 36/38 games?!

At least Kenny had money to make some buys. What did Woy have? Practically nothing. At least a few of his signings were actually good for you; Meireles for instance. And he gave Lucas the chance he needed to shine.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Btw rumoured squad is:

GK:
Hart, Ruddy, Carson

Def:
Terry, Johnson, Lescott, Cole, Cahill, Jagilkea, Jones, Baines

Mid:
Walcott, Gerrard, lennon, Young, Lampard, Barry, Parker, milner

Att:
Rooney, Caroll, Welbeck, Sturridge 


Not as bad as I thought tbh if this is true but still cannot believe the decision to take Terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Silent Alarm said:


> Will Downing get in the squad?


Yes. Him & Young As Wingers tbh. 

As for Terry he was always gonna go. I'd be very shocked if he gets left out of the team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Carroll better not get in over Holt. And Lennon over AOC would make me sick. Not even going to rage about no Micah. It's just expected now. He must have made some remark about the Queen or something.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Kenny only did better because he played the full team in the Carling Cup. Even against Exeter; a team relegated to League 2 this season.. A Carling Cup and 8th place is terrible for a club of Liverpool's stature. If we don't win the Champions League on Saturday then our FA Cup and 6th place finish is an absolute joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A trophy is still a trophy. I ain't denying our season was a joke. Just saying it was better then Woy's. Suarez has been good for the most part while Caroll while massively overpriced showed some form and could develop well. Coates will be a good defender in the future. Bellmany was a great buy. Henderson, Adam and Downing were bad buys though. Woy had one good buy and he came out with the worst performances. If he stayed we would have finished mid-table and that I can guarantee. Kenny has done some good things and bad things. Has this year been good? No way has it. But is there positives? A few.

Our main issue is our finishing. The amount of times we hit the woodwork was wasteful but showed we can create chances. It is finishing them that is the problem. We also need to get rid of Spearing. We need a back up to Reina as his form has been patchy this year. A good CM and a LW who plays well more then once in a blue moon would help.

Meireles and Lucas may be the only two bright spots of Woy. I am not saying Kenny is perfect but he has done a better job then Woy did. Whether it is good enough is another debate


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Carroll better not get in over Holt. And Lennon over AOC would make me sick. Not even going to rage about no Micah. It's just expected now. He must have made some remark about the Queen or something.


Woy likes target men and Holt is not a big name so he won't get taken even if he should go ahead of Caroll and Sturridge. I would still take Caroll as another option. How AOC does not go I do not know. Richards not going is as bad as Terry going. Johnson will leave us exposed and Terry is too slow to be able to cope with the space that Johnson leaves when he attacks


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Carroll better not get in over Holt. And Lennon over AOC would make me sick. Not even going to rage about no Micah. It's just expected now. He must have made some remark about the Queen or something.


Lennon & Big Andeh are going. As is Downing, Johnson & Walcott. Maybe even Sturridge despite having a poor season. Form means squat to England. I will happy to be proven wrong but It's been the system for too long now. 

Woy's gonna get criticised for whatever team he takes anyway.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> A trophy is still a trophy. I ain't denying our season was a joke. Just saying it was better then Woy's. Suarez has been good for the most part while Caroll while massively overpriced showed some form and could develop well. Coates will be a good defender in the future. Bellmany was a great buy. Henderson, Adam and Downing were bad buys though. Woy had one good buy and he came out with the worst performances. If he stayed we would have finished mid-table and that I can guarantee. Kenny has done some good things and bad things. Has this year been good? No way has it. But is there positives? A few.
> 
> Our main issue is our finishing. The amount of times we hit the woodwork was wasteful but showed we can create chances. It is finishing them that is the problem. We also need to get rid of Spearing. We need a back up to Reina as his form has been patchy this year. A good CM and a LW who plays well more then once in a blue moon would help.
> 
> Meireles and Lucas may be the only two bright spots of Woy. I am not saying Kenny is perfect but he has done a better job then Woy did. Whether it is good enough is another debate


That's a fair (good) post.



R.K.O Peep said:


> Woy likes target men and Holt is not a big name so he won't get taken even if he should go ahead of Caroll and Sturridge. I would still take Caroll as another option. How AOC does not go I do not know. Richards not going is as bad as Terry going. Johnson will leave us exposed and Terry is too slow to be able to cope with the space that Johnson leaves when he attacks


It's not even slowness that is Terry's issue, he's injured and just not very good anymore (redeadening will not be happy with me saying that).

I do like the way the strikers have been chosen, as they all have something different:

Rooney - likes to drop back and get involved in play
Welbeck - Industrious
Sturridge - Explosive (when he feels like)
Carroll - Physical

But Holt is also that physical striker and has had a better season that Carroll. Sturridge has been poor in 2012, so maybe a clinical finisher should be in his spot.



Chain Gang solider said:


> Lennon & Big Andeh are going. As is Downing, Johnson & Walcott. Maybe even Sturridge despite having a poor season. Form means squat to England. I will happy to be proven wrong but It's been the system for too long now.
> 
> Woy's gonna get criticised for whatever team he takes anyway.


I don't mind Johnson going (due to Walker's injury), nor do I mind Walcott going. Lennon is just a no no though. Big Andeh should not go over Holt. And Downing... Not gonna even bother.

Made note of Sturridge above. Doesn't deserve to go at all.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I expect Germany to win this tournament, the good thing that i don't suuport any team so i'll just enjoy the games.

Should be fun.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Terry has his moments

But he has declined pretty badly and has two cracked ribs

Really makes you wonder what keeps this club going.

Id pick Cahill over terry

Honestly, picking the squad for England is like a contest of who sucks the least

Meanwhile, in Spain, Silva and Mata will struggle to break into the starting 11


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> That's a fair (good) post.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sturridge has kind of faded off though and I would rather we take in form players. Saying that even as a Liverpool fan out of Holt and Carroll I would take Holt. He has played better this year plus is an unknown factor to a lot of the other teams. I would take bent if fit so I guess Defoe? Can't really think of good English finishers.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

The Cat is in the Sack



Santos said:


> I see green colour for this year — I’m convinced it is Ireland which represents the colour and so will become the European champions.
> 
> “Of course this is crazy for so many people, but remember — anything can happen in soccer.


No need to guess anymore we have our winners :hb


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Why don't we just take the same squad we took to South Africa in 2010? Might as well save the hassle of putting any thought or effort into it.

I'm half expecting Joe fucking Cole playing behind Heskey until Rooney returns.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Not that I disagree with too many of the choices but it's a pretty weak looking squad, probably the worst we've had for quite a while


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Just seen that Ferdinand will never play in the Euros, wasnt selected in 2000, banned in 2004, england didnt qualify for 2008 and now he hasn't been selected this year


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Is Joe Cole playing well for Lille , no real meantion of the guy in uk media.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hart, Green, Ruddy - Baines, Cahill, Cole, Johnson, Jones, Lescott, Terry - Barry, Downing, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner, Ox, Parker, Walcott Young, Carroll, Defoe, Rooney, Welbeck. 

Standby - Butland, Jagielka, Henderson, Johnson, Sturridge

:downing


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Downing and Carroll picked? VIVA HOLLAND

Goalkeepers: Hart, Green, Ruddy.

Defenders: Baines, Cahill, Cole, Johnson, Jones, Lescott, Terry.

Midfielders: Barry, Downing, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Parker, Walcott, Young.

Strikers: Carroll, Defoe, Rooney, Welbeck.

Stand-by: Butland, Jagielka, Henderson, Adam Johnson, Sturridge.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so rio doesnt go, but i presume terry will, who has been worse than rio? okay.

i hope they leave out lescott too for his mistake.

:lmao :lmao no micah, sweet.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

> 2011/12 Barclays Premier League
> GAMES	GOALS	ASSISTS	SHOTS
> 36 0 0 72


Those stats got Downing in the England squad.

:lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The squad:

Hart 
Green
Ruddy 

G.Johnson 
Jones 
Terry
Lescott 
Cahill 
Cole 
Baines 

Walcott 
Downing 
Oxlade Chamberlain 
Gerrard 
Barry 
Lamps 
Parker 
Young 
Milner 

Defoe 
Rooney 
Welbeck 
Carroll

back ups

Butland, Jagielka, Henderson, Adam Johnson, Sturridge


Shit squad as expected, but the fact that STEWART FUCKING DOWNING is going makes it even worse.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Downing in...

Downing in...

ALLEZ LES BLEUS!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

henderson on stand-by omg, fuck this shit


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd love for someone to actually give me a reason as to why Downing is in the squad - I could understand why Carroll is there to an extent but Downing offers nothing that other wingers couldn't. It'd also be hard to pick a winger who had a shitter season than him.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Downing? :downing

And no Richards. Ummmm.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Hart, Green, Ruddy - Baines, Cahill, Cole, Johnson, Jones, Lescott, Terry - Barry, Downing, Gerrard, Lampard, Milner, Ox, Parker, Walcott Young, Carroll, Defoe, Rooney, Welbeck.
> 
> Standby - Butland, Jagielka, Henderson, Johnson, Sturridge
> 
> :downing


Not as bad as I feared. At least Ox is in there. But how are Defoe and Terry are in there? And DOWNING AS WELL! Even as a Liverpool fan no way should he be in there! Richards not even in the 26 as well!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

joe cole is actually better than downing.

no holt either, one of the best english strikers this season, not even on stand by. stewart downing goes. :lmao


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Defoe has 11 goals in the prem, he's a good choice but FUCKING HENDERSON ON STANDBY HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Downing and Walcott making the squad is a disgrace. Crouch/Richards/Ferdinand missing out is really bad too. Don't think Chamberlain will play but it'll be good experience for him. Not sure how Henderson was chosen on stand by ahead of Carrick either.

Carroll and Downing :wilkins*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Has Richards burned the flag? Pissed on St George? Why do no England managers pick him?!

Something very strange.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

A team of;

Hart

Johnson - Terry - Lescott - Cole

Parker - Gerrard - Milner

Chamberlain - Rooney - Young

would be fine by me.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Henderson in the standby list,but no Carrick whatsoever? Downing anywhere near the squad is just a fucking joke.Richards not being picked is retarded as well,I'd have him over Jones.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Downing instead of Johnson? Fuck sake.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Who the hell is Butland?


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd take Grant Holt over Carroll easily.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No Micah. Terry over Rio. DOWNING. Probably didn't try to get back Scholes. No Holt...

Seriously. I don't care anymore.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

BREAKING FOOTBALL NEWS

England squad for Euro 2012:

Goalkeepers: Joe Hart (Man City), Rob Green (West Ham), John Ruddy (Norwich)

Defenders: Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Man United), John Terry (Chelsea), Joleon Lescott (Man City), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Ashley Cole (Chelsea), Leighton Baines (Everton)

Midfielders: Theo Walcott (Arsenal), Stewart Downing (Liverpool), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Gareth Barry (Man City), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), Scott Parker (Tottenham), Ashley Young (Man United), James Milner (Man City)

Forwards: Wayne Rooney (Man United), Danny Welbeck (Man United), Andy Carroll (Liverpool), Jermain Defoe (Tottenham)


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Jack Butland is the young Birmingham keeper, was on loan at Cheltenham, played for England at most youth levels, he's a promising prospect.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:woy OUT!

:arry IN!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Who the hell is Butland?


someone who would surely benefit from the experience of being taken to a tourney so big over robert butterfingers green


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Letlive said:


> Defoe has 11 goals in the prem, he's a good choice but FUCKING HENDERSON ON STANDBY HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW?


Nah should have been Holt. He has been in good form this season and should have been given a chance. Carrick and my nan should be ahead of Henderson should be ahead of him. Downing should be on standby though I am not sure how Joe Cole has done in France. If he is back on form then it should be him not downing on standby. Johnson in the squad.

And Richards not picked!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Looks like Roy's taking a team to park the bus.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

chr1st0 said:


> Who the hell is Butland?


Young keeper from Birmingham, linked with Man Utd and Arsenal. Never seen him play, but heard he was very impressive on loan at Cheltenham. England goalkeeping options are pitiful, with Ben Foster and Paul Robinson not in contention. Compare them with Germany, Spain, Netherlands, France etc and it's embarrassing. 

Not a bad squad overall. Would rather Adam Johnson than Stewart Downing, but he's paid the price for not getting enough first team football. Not sure why Carrick has been overlooked, to not have him even on stand-by when there are fitness concerns over Scott Parker could be a mistake.

EDIT: Just noticed Micah Richards not selected. Is he ever going to get a chance for England again? I'd have started him, even if Kyle Walker was available.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:lmao



> robbie fowler ‏ @Robbie9Fowler
> Gutted.... Not even on the standby list #hodgsonout


Can't believe hodgsonout is trending worldwide


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't give a shit that Carroll is apparently "on form" now that he has scored in like 3 matches. Holt and Crouch have been in worse teams, put on better performances and scored more goals over the entire season. 

Who's he going to get great service from exactly? :downing


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> :woy OUT!
> 
> :arry IN!


That would require the FA to have brains. Asking way too much there


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

#hodgsonout trending worldwide?

:arry

Not a good start Roy.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Hart - Yes
Green - Yes
Ruddy - Yes

G.Johnson - Yes, as back up though
Jones - No, Wuld have taken Micah
Terry - No, would have taken Rio.
Lescott - Yes
Cahill - Yes
Cole - Yes
Baines - Yes

Walcott - Yes
Downing - LOLNO. Johnson should go, not be in the back up
Oxlade Chamberlain - I guess so, could do a lot worse
Gerrard - Yes
Barry - Yes
Lamps - Meh
Parker - Isn't he injured?
Young - Yes
Milner - No, Carrick instead

Defoe - Yes
Rooney - Yes, even if he is suspended
Welbeck - Yes
Carroll - No, Would have taken Crouch or Holt


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm reserving MY judgement until I've actually seen this team play but HIS judgement should immediately be under question when he is picking fucking garbage like Downing, who after this season doesn't have a single positive. Leaving out the likes of Rio, Richards and Carrick probably won't end up paying off for him - especially the first two. Why Richards is constantly overlooked for England I'll never know and Rio is better than Terry, if it was actually a case of one or the other.

A very uninspiring squad but it should be enough to get us out of the group stages either way.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Normally I would have a go at fans for being fickle calling for hodgson out already by getting it to trend on twitter worldwide. However #hodgsonout #hodgsonout #hodgsonout #hodgsonout #hodgsonout #hodgsonout #hodgsonout


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> #hodgsonout trending worldwide?
> 
> :arry
> 
> Not a good start Roy.


:lmao

Inb4 we lose every game and woy is sacked by mid June


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Goals against the top 8 PL teams 2011-2012:

Going to Poland:
Andy Carroll: 1 league goal (v Everton); 2 FA Cup goals (1 v Everton, 1 v Chelsea) - 8 goals this season
Jermain Defoe: 4 league goals (1 v each of Liverpool, Newcastle, Man City and Man U) - 17 goals this season
Danny Wellbeck: 5 league goals (1 v each of Spurs, Man City, and Everton, 2 v Arsenal) - 12 goals this season

Not going to Poland:
Grant Holt: 8 league goals (1 v each of Chelsea, Liverpool, Man U and Arsenal, 2 v each of Newcastle and Everton) - 17 goals this season

Yeah, somebody explain Woys mentality here? Can't be Holt's lack of international experience because Welbeck and Carroll have fuck all. Can't be playing for Norwich because Ruddy got a call up. So what is it?

:woy This man is a twat.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

robbie fowler accidentally getting hodgsonout trending :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I can understand Rio being left out,think Fergie said he wouldn't be able to play many games due to his injury troubles,and as a United fan I'd rather see him have the summer off,than waste his time playing for England.No Sturridge is an odd one as well,his form's deteriorated lately,but I'd have him in over Oxlade-Chamberlain.
Would bet on Carroll starting for the first two games as well,despite having about 3 good games all season,same old shit England mentality.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I doubt Redknapp would have taken Holt either tbh. He'd have taken the same as Roy but Crouch in Carroll's place. It's a shame though as I'd have loved to have seen Holtamania run wild in the Euros.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How can John Terry be injured, be in bad form, keep doing bad things, yet still get picked? Does he have something on the FA?

But seriously guys, Downing is in the squad...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Even hooper > carroll


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

inb4 Woy wins us the Euros and the World Cup :woy


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Downing to win us the Euros... just you watch, he'll play every game, get 8 assists and score 15 goals. That'll show you all!

Seriously though Rio out and Terry in is a joke and why Richards is missed out again is mind-boggling. Holt missing out is such a shame, not even on standby, which is a joke also. I also thought Carrick or Scholes might make it. A very uninspiring team going to the Euros but we should do a lot better than what we did at the World Cup 2 years ago.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:downing in the squad, :lmao 
Good job Roy. Carroll is ok, he been in good form lately, could be a good back up at least but downing is useless. 0 goals and 0 assist in 36 league games, that is terrible and he gets picked in the squad.I think england will really do bad in the euros. I also don´t understand why rio is not named in the squad. He deserve to be there instead of terry. It is also stupid not to name Micah Richards in the squad.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

AndreBaker said:


> Goals against the top 8 PL teams 2011-2012:
> 
> Going to Poland:
> Andy Carroll: 1 league goal (v Everton); 2 FA Cup goals (1 v Everton, 1 v Chelsea) - 8 goals this season
> ...


Roys logic is that Grant Holt is 31 and has no international experience. After this tournament what can he possibly offer. He'll be 33 for the next one and everyone wants younger players in. Giving international tournament experience to two players who will possibly be going to Brazil 14 makes more sense long term.

(remember that would be Roy logic.)

If i was picking the squad Holt would be going as he would fit into a 4-5-1 because of his strength and power.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

In fairness to Downing we took Hargereavs with us to the world cup and every called him the worst player ever and he ended up being one of our best players. Maybe Downing will do the same and...... OK maybe not


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> Roys logic is that Grant Holt is 31 and has no international experience. After this tournament what can he possibly offer. He'll be 33 for the next one and everyone wants younger players in. Giving international tournament experience to two players who will possibly be going to Brazil 14 makes more sense long term.
> 
> (remember that would be Roy logic.)
> 
> If i was picking the squad Holt would be going as he would fit into a 4-5-1 because of his strength and power.


Take him instead of Defoe in Roy's logic. Give the two young players experience as well.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm okay with him picking terry because ferdinand has an injury and for the most part it is a decent squad but WHAT THE FUCK, Is roy still living in the past? Why has he selected all that liverpool trash

*Stewart '0 league goals and assists' Downing*? Carrol, Gerrard, Glen Johnson have all done fuck all this season.

Richards, Adam Johnson and Holt/Sturridge should have been picked.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:downing Johnson Walcott and Carroll all going just like I said :lmao typical England


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> In fairness to Downing we took Hargereavs with us to the world cup and every called him the worst player ever and he ended up being one of our best players. Maybe Downing will do the same and...... OK maybe not


Not similar at all,England fans didn't like Hargreaves 'cos they're idiots despite him being a good player,Downing is fucking Downing.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

I am calling it now. England to get raped & destroyed in the Euros. What a Bullshit Selection.

Downing in & Adam Johnson out. Wow. Adam Johnson is one of the most gifted English Footballers around. Come to think of it IMO he is the only great English talent. 

He should have been there atleast as a Sub. Instead a 0 Goals 0 Assists Downing is chosen over him. Wow.


There is no way England would pip France & Sweden. Stuart Pierce was actually doing a decent job.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> In fairness to Downing we took Hargereavs with us to the world cup and every called him the worst player ever and he ended up being one of our best players. Maybe Downing will do the same and...... OK maybe not


Yeah but Hargreaves is shit, he just looked good because everyone else was atrocious


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Take him instead of Defoe in Roy's logic. Give the two young players experience as well.


How can you make a case for Holt over Defoe. Defoe has scored the same amount of goals this season (17) in less games and less shots and without having the entire side built to suit his game.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why not someone Like Lennon over Downing?

Downing? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In fairness it's unlikely Downing and Carroll we even start. Actually shit there's a stronger chance then I realised of him starting Carroll. At least he's looked better in the past month. Reckon he'll go 4-3-3/4-5-1 with only taking 4 strikers. Allows him to play Parker/Gerrard/Lampard together and better utilise Walcott and Young. 

Glad he hasn't taken Rio actually. Gives him a much needed break to heal up and get himself ready for next season. I don't really give a fuck about England these days so I'm happy about that decision. Same for Carrick too I guess. Hoping he doesn't Play Jones much because he needs a summer off really bad.

Edit: Lennon not being chosen over Downing or Walcott and even Milner actually is baffling to me.*


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

From what's available, what's everyone's starting lineup?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> In fairness to Downing we took Hargereavs with us to the world cup and every called him the worst player ever and he ended up being one of our best players. Maybe Downing will do the same and...... OK maybe not


It is not going to happen, downing is crap. 
England to get raped by france and sweden.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

wrestlingfanuk786 said:


> I'm okay with him picking terry because ferdinand has an injury and for the most part it is a decent squad but WHAT THE FUCK, Is roy still living in the past? Why has he selected all that liverpool trash
> 
> *Stewart '0 league goals and assists' Downing*? Carrol, Gerrard, Glen Johnson have all done fuck all this season.
> 
> Richards, Adam Johnson and Holt/Sturridge should have been picked.


Gerrard and Johnson being in there makes sense. With Walker not going Johnson should be going as 2nd choice behind Richards. And who would go instead of Gerrard? Carrol is debatable. Downing and Henderson however.................



Y2J Problem said:


> Not similar at all,England fans didn't like Hargreaves 'cos they're idiots despite him being a good player,Downing is fucking Downing.


Well a lot are idiots. Downing is a form player. When he is playing well he is good. However this year he has been shite. How he is going annoys me and I support Liverpool


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

chr1st0 said:


> Yeah but Hargreaves is shit, he just looked good because everyone else was atrocious


Then Michael Owen was shit too. Because I am 100% sure most idiotic English fans rate him post 2006 after the WC,mostly when he played for Manchester United. Then he was finished,injured half the time & had nothing more to give.

Bit like Michael Owen Manchester. In that respect I find that pretty similar.

Hargreaves at his peak was even better than Gerrard & Lampard. He was one of the best in the world & a pure genius. And his long range goals had Class stamped all over it. Owen Hargreaves was even better than Ballack when he was at Bayern. Its no secret that English fans in general are idiots


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Obviously Stewart Downing has intimate photographs of Hodgson with a rhinoceros.

:lmao DAT SQUAD where the fuck is Richards? where's Carrick?

fpalm

If that team played in the Premier League they would be around Swansea/Norwich/Villa's level.



R.K.O Peep said:


> In fairness to Downing we took Hargereavs with us to the world cup and every called him the worst player ever and he ended up being one of our best players. Maybe Downing will do the same and...... OK maybe not


Before the 06 WC Hargreaves was only ever shit for England, he was a fucking beast for Munich but most English fans didn't watch German football so just assumed he was a shit player. Trust me, he was never shit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> How can you make a case for Holt over Defoe. Defoe has scored the same amount of goals this season (17) in less games and less shots and without having the entire side built to suit his game.


Playing for a much worse team. I also think we would be better off with a more physical presence against France.


I have only just noticed Lennon is not going. What? The more I look at this squad the more mad I get. I had put up with this useless man at Liverpool. Now England ma do worse then their usual shit


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

You don't play young players in an international tournament to give them experience for the future, that's what friendlys and qualifiers are for. If that's Woys reason then he's an even bigger twat. Holt should be on stand by at the very least. Surely you take players who are in their prime to international tournaments? It's not as if some of the young players Woy is taking will suddenly become world class for this experience, forever overrated.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hargreaves was a GOAT player, I agree the average England fan will underrate him because they don't know what genius technical ability and vision is. No surprise Germany/Spain and the rest of Europe are so ahead of us in terms of talent. Because at the grassroots level being big and strong is better than technical ability. Then you end up producing shit like Downing, Carroll etc.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Just a fact to bring everyone back to reality.

We all need to remember that under Roy Hodgson ENGLAND HAVE NEVER WON A MATCH!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hargreaves was very good. 

Well I'll give Woy some credit. Picking OX and making Gerrard captain are good decisions.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hart
johnson cahill lescott cole
barry
milner gerrard young
defoe rooney

god that was hard, squad is so bad.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Mr.S said:


> Then Michael Owen was shit too. Because I am 100% sure most idiotic English fans rate him post 2006 after the WC,mostly when he played for Manchester United. Then he was finished,injured half the time & had nothing more to give.
> 
> Bit like Michael Owen Manchester. In that respect I find that pretty similar.
> 
> Hargreaves at his peak was even better than Gerrard & Lampard. He was one of the best in the world & a pure genius. And his long range goals had Class stamped all over it. Owen Hargreaves was even better than Ballack when he was at Bayern. Its no secret that English fans in general are idiots


Found this amusing. Michael Owen played for Liverpool and Real Madrid, and had a good England career. Fans loved him but he had a very poor time at Newcastle and never had a good run of form since.

England squad is no surprise though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Gunner14 said:


> How can you make a case for Holt over Defoe. Defoe has scored the same amount of goals this season (17) in less games and less shots and *without having the entire side built to suit his game.*


Holt doesn't have the team built towards his strengths, what a load of nonsense. He comes off the bench half the time, 24 starts and 12 subs in the league. If any of our players have the team built to their strengths it's Hoolahan (diamond) and Morison (4-5-1). Holt does whatever job he's told to, Lambert changes our playing style and formation all of the time. You clearly haven't seen us play a lot this season. No offence.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't care for England but LMAO at that squad. Strong Liverpool bias. 

This is why no one can take England seriously. Predicting, group stage elimination.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Who I would choose:

Hart
Forster
Ruddy

Johnson
Jones
Terry
Cahill
Shawcross
Cole
Baines

Carrick
Scholes
Henderson
Britton
Milner
Gerrard

Johnson
Downing
Lennon
Young

Rooney
Carroll
Defoe

-

Standby list: Green, Richards, Lescott, Whittingham, Walcott


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we'll probably see - 

*Hart*

*Johnson* *Terry Lescott Cole*

*Parker Barry*

*Walcott Gerrard Young*

*Carroll/Rooney**​
*Carroll for first 2 games/Rooney from then on.

Honestly cannot fathom why Micah isn't going, Carrick I kinda understand but Micah? he's MILES better than Johnson.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hart

Johnson Lescott Cahill A Cole
Parker Barry
Oxlade-Chamberlain Gerrard (c) Young
Rooney (Carroll or Welbeck for the first two games)


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hart
Johnson - Terry - Lescott - Cole
Lampard - Parker - Gerrad
Milner - Rooney/Welbeck - Young

Using Defoe and Chamberlain as regular subs.​*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Who I would choose:
> 
> Hart
> *Forster*
> ...


I take it you mean frying pan hands Fraser Forster and not Ben Foster? Wasn't sure if that was a typo. Fraser was great for Norwich in league one but Ruddy is the better keeper, Fraser can't kick for shit.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

Desecrated said:


> Found this amusing. Michael Owen played for Liverpool and Real Madrid, and had a good England career. Fans loved him but he had a very poor time at Newcastle and never had a good run of form since.
> 
> England squad is no surprise though.


At his peak he was Top 3-5 in the world atleast in the ST department. 

But I find him similar to Hargreaves as in they both sucked in Manchester United. Hargreaves by the time he came to MU sucked,he was finished & injured. The only good thing most English fans would remember will Hargreaves having a reasoanble game at LM when he was a CDM/CM at the World Cup.

Just like you cant judge Owen in the last 2-3 years,English fans are stupid enough to judge Hargreaves based on what he did an Manchester. Hargreaves was on par with Ballack being much younger & most Bayern fans still rate him higher than Ballack despite Ballack being a German Legend. When Hargreave used to score from CM/CDM he used to score stunners.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

still trying to work out how carroll is a better :terry than crouch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm in the select few who thinks Carroll is a good player. I think the pressure has just got the better of him from the price tag. But he has talent. I just don't like his inclusion, because Holt deserves the place.

Hart
Johnson Cahill Terry Cole
Parker Barry
AOC Gerrard Young
Rooney​
Went with Cahill and Terry instead of Lescott because that has been the partnership for England for a while and it's at Chelsea now too. Should be Ferdinand and Lescott though.

Don't really care who starts in place of the suspended Rooney.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Roy Hodgson - "Oxlade Chamberlain did well against the likes of Pirlo in Milan". Pirlo plays for Juventus 

Anyway, wonder how Lampard and Gerrard do this time. I don't understand why he just said he picked Jones to play at RB but he decided against Micah Richards, who is a better right back than Johnson and Jones. It's a shame Grant Holt or Danny Graham are not included. Not sure why Downing is picked. 0 goals and 0 assists this season. Lennon and Adam Johnson are way better.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

Hart
Johnson - Terry - Lescott - Cole
Parker
Lampard - Gerrerd
Walcott - Rooney/Welbeck - Young​
Downing, Carroll and Henderson who is on standby. I'm sorry, I wouldn't pick any of them. Without Rooney in the first two games, that team is dire.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Terry in over Ferdinand was based purely football based reasons apparentley,despite the fact Rio's been a whole lot better than Terry this season,lol what a joke.

Oliver Kay ‏ @OliverKayTimes
Can't take seriously Hodgson's "1 game in last yr" explanation for Ferdinand omission. The new captain has played 33 mins for Eng in 19 mths


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> *Roy Hodgson - "Oxlade Chamberlain did well against the likes of Pirlo in Milan". Pirlo plays for Juventus *
> 
> Anyway, wonder how Lampard and Gerrard do this time. I don't understand why he just said he picked Jones to play at RB but he decided against Micah Richards, who is a better right back than Johnson and Jones. It's a shame Grant Holt or Danny Graham are not included. Not sure why Downing is picked. 0 goals and 0 assists this season. Lennon and Adam Johnson are way better.


:lmao

:woy

Wealth of knowledge. Even I knew Pirlo had moved, and I don't even watch Serie A.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Personally I think Johnson is a good call, Richards should have gone instead of Jones for me
I've always liked Defoe, he's a goalscorer which is something England will desperately need, I wouldn't have taken Carroll, 2 or 3 good games doesn't warrant an England call up, I would've taken Holt instead.
I also would have thought about Jagielka over Cahill and Adam Johnson should definitely be going instead of Downing who has had a horrific year for Liverpool

I do like the fact we are taking Oxlade-Chamberlain though, he is a fantastic talent and I'd actually be tempted to start with him and Young

Starting team for the France game without Rooney
Hart
Johnson Lescott Terry Cole

Ox Gerard Parker Young

Welbeck Defoe


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

John Terry has been awful this season. How many times has he slipped or made a costly mistake for Chelsea this season? He is not the same player he was a few years ago. Chelsea played better without him against Barcelona (second half), IMHO.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Hart
Lescott- Cahill- Terry - Cole
Parker - Jones
Lampard - Ox - Gerrard
Rooney​


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

wrestlingfanuk786 said:


> Hart
> Lescott- Cahill- Terry - Cole
> Parker - Jones
> Lampard - Ox - Gerrard
> Rooney​


 Lescott at RB?? I think he is a left footer.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Who I would choose:
> 
> Hart
> Forster
> ...


Holy shit, that squad is even worse than Roy's.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Who I would choose:
> 
> Hart
> Forster
> ...


*BEST 11*

Hart 

Jones
Terry
Cahill
Cole

Scholes
Carrick
Henderson

Johnson
Rooney
Lennon

*SUBS:* Ruddy, Shawcross, Baines, Lampard, Gerrard, Young, Carroll


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I actually think Downing is a decent premiership player but the stats don't lie. It doesn't really matter in the long run as we have fuck all chance of winning against teams like Spain, Germany , Holland etc.


Fuck, England are going to be an embaressement at the worldcup in 2014 when I'm sure the likes of Gerrard, Lampard, Terry, and Ferdinand retire.

At least in :barry we have a man in form , LEADER OF MEN.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AttitudeOutlaw said:


> *BEST 11 & BACK UP 11.*
> 
> GK- Hart----------------Ruddy
> 
> ...


why would johnson/downing play on the right and lennon the left? shawcross being anywhere near a squad is hilarious, jones starting at rb, no lescott? henderson? troll status well and truly achieved. or a delusional liverpool supporter. the line between those two are fast becoming very blurred


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> why would johnson/downing play on the right and lennon the left?


That says it all really. I suppose you words of wisdom would be "four four two, big man/little man up top, lefts on the left, rightys on the right".


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

England continuing to select John Terry is a disgrace, I expect Chelsea to turn a blind eye to the 'man' that he is because they're cunts but as a nation we shouldn't sit by and let a clear racist represent us.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

This is bullshit. I'm a left footer with zero goals and assists in the Premier League this season and I didn't make the squad!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no my words of wisdom would be never quit your day job, international manager isnt your game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

EGame said:


> I don't care for England but LMAO at that squad. Strong Liverpool bias.
> 
> This is why no one can take England seriously. Predicting, group stage elimination.


Just out of curiosity, which team will you support for the euros? Are you spanish? 


AttitudeOutlaw said:


> Who I would choose:
> 
> Hart
> Forster
> ...


No offence but that squad is pretty bad.


Oliver-94 said:


> Roy Hodgson - *"Oxlade Chamberlain did well against the likes of Pirlo in Milan". Pirlo plays for Juventus
> *
> Anyway, wonder how Lampard and Gerrard do this time. I don't understand why he just said he picked Jones to play at RB but he decided against Micah Richards, who is a better right back than Johnson and Jones. It's a shame Grant Holt or Danny Graham are not included. Not sure why Downing is picked. 0 goals and 0 assists this season. Lennon and Adam Johnson are way better.


:woy


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Somehow forgot Leon Britton. Have since edited him into my two posts in place of Lampard.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor squad. Most of the Liverpool selections are awful. Johnson, Downing lol, Henderson and Carroll. Would rather have Micah Richards, Carrick, Daniel Sturridge(not as stand by) and Crouch instead. Glad the Ox got selected though.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

not an England fan but I don't get the hype over Holt going to Euro's, I know he had a good record for Norwich this season but you really think he is international caliber? It would be the same as when England called up Kevin Davies about 1-2 years back honestly

I still think England will qualify for the knockouts, it will be tight of course (maybe similar to 2010 where 4-5 points will be enough) but as soon as England meet Spain, Germany or Netherlands they will be out


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hajduk1911 said:


> not an England fan but I don't get the hype over Holt going to Euro's, I know he had a good record for Norwich this season but you really think he is international caliber? It would be the same as when England called up Kevin Davies about 1-2 years back honestly
> 
> I still think England will qualify for the knockouts, it will be tight of course (maybe similar to 2010 where 4-5 points will be enough) but as soon as England meet Spain, Germany or Netherlands they will be out


The thing with Holt though is that he's had a better season than most of the strikers picked so why shouldn't he at least be given a chance? Sturridge and Carroll have hardly impressed at club level so whose to say they will impress at international level?

This is the thing. We complain about England not picking guys on form yet when a guy is on form we question wether or not to take him over a player out of form. Where's the logic?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> The thing with Holt though is that he's had a better season than most of the strikers picked so why shouldn't he at least be given a chance? Sturridge and Carroll have hardly impressed at club level so whose to say they will impress at international level?
> 
> This is the thing. We complain about England not picking guys on form yet when a guy is on form we question wether or not to take him over a player out of form. Where's the logic?


While I think Holt is a great player and all, players at clubs like Norwich can play great at Norwich but it is unsure whether they can make the step up to a bigger club/international.

Case in point Charlie Adam and Stewart Downing.

Crouch should definitely be going though and should be the first striker on the list


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

England's fourth-choice goalkeeper plays for Cheltenham Town; Spain's fourth-choice goalkeeper plays for Manchester United.

Says it all.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

that was the point I tried to make, look at Jelavic (I am a Croatia fan), he has done great for Everton, some say one of the signings of the January transfer window, yet for Croatia he has an awful scoring record (2 in 16 or something like that). You could say Jelavic's style doesn't suit Croatia, he is a player who is ideal for a team which plays direct like Everton, but at Croatia we like to play more of a possession based passing game where he is almost useless

It would have been a nice story for Holt to make it, but I don't think its that huge of a loss


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Why is every England manager so fucking shit. Richards over Johnson (unless there's something I'm missing), A.Johnson over Downing (its not even close!!!), I'd take Lennon over Walcott as well. Crouch over Carroll.

If its possible I'd take a massive gamble and only take 2 keepers as well. What are the chances in both getting injured or ill.

I can't wait to see Carroll pissed out of his head outside the foyer of Englands hotel singing you'll never walk alone...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

There is no way Carroll can top the Rugby teams antics at the world cup last year, but I'd like to see him give it a fair go


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> not an England fan but I don't get the hype over Holt going to Euro's, I know he had a good record for Norwich this season *but you really think he is international caliber?* It would be the same as when England called up Kevin Davies about 1-2 years back honestly
> 
> I still think England will qualify for the knockouts, it will be tight of course (maybe similar to 2010 where 4-5 points will be enough) but as soon as England meet Spain, Germany or Netherlands they will be out




That's irrelevant as I wouldn't say most of our squad is international calibre. I would still rather have a player like Holt who has had a solid season and is not international caliber than someone like Downing who has had a shit season and isn't international caliber either.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Taking 3 goalkeepers is a rule. No way around it.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Some poor desicions by Roy, many of which I can't be bother speaking about

On AOC, I'm glad he has gone as it means he won't have to go to the Olympics. In terms of him being chosen, what has he done to warrant starting role? One good performance in AMF doesn't mean he is a great AMF yet. He is going as he offers some fresh ideas and some youthful enthusiasm, but he really hasn't done much this year. Although, Downing has done fuck all too and still got selected, so I guess AOC belongs. Walcott was an easy choice, surely. The 2nd highest Englishman to Rooney in terms of goals/assists. Carrick not going sums the country up. God we're shit.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been thinking long and hard about Downing. I very nearly convinced myself that he was worth taking. Then I realised that Ashley Young is pretty much two-footed and could easily do a good job on the left in a 4-4-2. Then if you really want to have a natural left footer on the wing, then Leighton Baines would just as good as Downing from that position.

:downing


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

milner shouldn't be going.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> not an England fan but I don't get the hype over Holt going to Euro's, I know he had a good record for Norwich this season but you really think he is international caliber? It would be the same as when England called up Kevin Davies about 1-2 years back honestly
> 
> I still think England will qualify for the knockouts, it will be tight of course (maybe similar to 2010 where 4-5 points will be enough) but as soon as England meet Spain, Germany or Netherlands they will be out


Why even compare Holt to that clogger Davies? Holt actually has some ability other than being physical and winning aerial battles, it's these kind of wide spread assumptions that meant Holty was never going to have a chance of a call up. Holt has a better touch than Welbeck, Carroll and Defore, yet he's apparently on the same level as Davies because they're both big lumps, ffs! Absolutely disgusting comparison. How can anybody assume how Holt will perform at international level when they have such poor judgement and have never seen him play at that level? It's beyond me. Can _some_ people on here stop talking about my clubs players until they can actually form a solid opinion on them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I like Holt, but I think you might just be overrating him slightly. He does have a good touch, but I very much doubt he has a better touch than Defoe.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Bananas said:


> ^ I like Holt, but I think you might just be overrating him slightly. He does have a good touch, but I very much doubt he has a better touch than Defoe.


Or Welbeck.. Holt is a premier league striker and wont be called to the England squad anytime soon, The are plenty of strikers ahead of him in the pecking order, Rooney, Welbeck, Sturridge, Bent, Defoe, Crouch, Carroll.

If they'd have appointed Roy months ago and had friendly or two too waste before the naming of the squad, Holt may have been given a go then, but he's as likely to be going as Zamora at this point. 

International football just isn't played to the strengths of a player like Holt, the big fella is a plan B at international level and Crouch, Carroll are ahead of him in that regard without the friendly games to play him in first.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> Roy Hodgson - "Oxlade Chamberlain did well against the likes of Pirlo in Milan".


:woy

*Holt's had a great season and probably warranted a try in a friendly but to go straight into a Euro squad would be asking too much. Crouch has many of the same strengths but is better technically. Can't take both of them either. The fact he's taking neither and taking Carroll is a disgrace though. There's no denying that Carroll isn't a good player and he'll be a great one at some point but you should be taking players based on their form over the season, not how good they are on paper. I fully expect Carroll to get an important goal during the first two games now though. 

Johnson being in the squad isn't an issue with Walker out but he's likely to start now which makes it an issue. A big issue with Richards being left at home who should be a country mile ahead of Johnson in the pecking order. He just isn't meant to represent England is he. Arguably our first two RB choices in Walker and Smalling get injured and he still doesn't make the squad. 

Nobody can ever possibly justify taking Downing though. Especially when Lennon and even players like Sinclair and Sturridge didn't make the cut. 

Honestly don't fancy our chances of getting out of the group right now (I don't care how well England do anymore but it's sad when we've been underperforming for so long now). Without Rooney we don't like scoring and bar Young we look really weak on the wings. RB and CB positions are issues now too without Ferdinand/Richards/Walker. Honestly don't trust Terry/Cahill/Lescott at CB against world class strikes. Benzema and Ribery will tear our defence up if they're on their game. *


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

GK - Hart

LB - Cole
CB - Cahill
CB - Terry
RB - Johnson

DM - Parker
CM - Gerrard
AM - Oxlade-Chamberlain

LW - Young
ST - Rooney*
RW - Walcott

*Welbeck for first 2 games.

Richards should be RB. Lescott had a much better season than Cahill, but i've always been fairly impressed with Cahill when selected for England, and the same can't be said for the forme. Plus, he'll already have formed an understanding with Terry. Take a risk on AOC through the middle, give him some freedom with Gerrard sitting a little deeper. Not a good enough passing team to compete with any of the top teams, but loads of pace in the team as a potential weapon with AOC, Young, Rooney/Welbeck and Walcott.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lescott did fine against an apparently world class :rooney 8*D


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

At least we will not have to hear ' ITS OUR TIME' crap from the media and we can admit we are shit all the way through the tournament instead of when we get knocked out.

And why do the FA keep on giving out these 4 year deals to managers?

Should be a tournament to tournament basis.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Some strange choices from :woy , downing??? fpalm, Richards should have been picked, Carrick is also unlucky not to be called up, and Henderson is the backup :lmao


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

My XI

GK - Hart

RB - Johnson
CB - Terry
CB - Lescott
LB - Cole

CM - Barry
CM - Parker

AML - Young
AMR - Lennon

AMC - Gerrard

FW - Welbeck

At until the rooney reshuffle, but i expect he'll play two games before their knocked out at best, anyone with Henderson in the lineup/squad had got to be fucking kidding. and givin OX the free role in a squad that contains Gerrard and Rooney is taking the piss.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

^ You'd need Lennon in the squad first :woy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably the most unimaginative and Capello-esque squad he could've picked. 

Stewart Downing with 0 goals and 0 assists from 36 games in 2011/12, and 0 goals in 33 games for England gets in ahead of Adam Johnson with 6 goals and 2 assists from 26 games in 2011/12, and also 2 goals in 10 games for England. Also one of our very few technically 'gifted' players along with Rooney, Scholes, Wilshere and, erm...

Johnson over Micah Richards as well, did Woy watch any football this season?

Terry making the squad at all, especially at the expense of Rio... fpalm

Gerrard as captain for maybe just the tournament is a bit pointless, he should've been captain years ago, but for now they should've stuck with Parker and then eventually given it to Joe Hart.

Holt should've made the squad, Henderson on reserve is also laughable.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rio Ferdinand just favorited this tweet



> United Rant ‏@unitedrant
> Has a player ever been shafted by Eng/FA more often than Rio over the years? Grab ankles, bend over, no lube ... @RioFerdy5


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> lescott did fine against an apparently world class :rooney 8*D


*In fairness Rooney hasn't been world class for the majority of the season and he was woeful in the City matches in the league. *


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait, Hendo is on the stand-by list and Carrick isn't?

Carrick has been one of the best CM's of the season imo, Hendo has at large been anonymous.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:woy

Predictable group stage elimination coming up. No doubt he'll start Gerrard and Lampard together, Oxlade-Chamberlain won't be used at all, and Carroll will be his first port of call after 60 minutes when we're losing to Sweden and Ukraine. Should never have got the job in the first place, no doubt if we have a bad tournament and struggle in the World Cup qualifiers he'll be gone soon after.

Carrick is pants, but he's better than Henderson, and he doesn't have the atrocious international past of Gareth Barry either. Should've given Scholes a ring, or called up Leon Britton.

My XI:

Hart

Johnson Lescott Cahill Cole

Parker

Gerrard Oxlade-Chamberlain

Walcott Rooney (Welbeck) Young


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Rio Ferdinand just favorited this tweet


Thats brilliant!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Seb said:


> :woy
> 
> Predictable group stage elimination coming up. No doubt he'll start Gerrard and Lampard together, Oxlade-Chamberlain won't be used at all, and Carroll will be his first port of call after 60 minutes when we're losing to Sweden and Ukraine. Should never have got the job in the first place, no doubt if we have a bad tournament and struggle in the World Cup qualifiers he'll be gone soon after.
> 
> ...


He can pass it to where he wants it to go and can dictate the tempo of a game, I'm not saying he's Xavi but he's a damn sight better than Gareth Barry.

The OX in a three man centre midfield? you sure about that? very offensive line-up, France would tear us to shreds.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Damn right he's not Xavi, his performances against him in the 09 and 11 Champions League finals are right up there with the two worst individual performances i've ever seen against Barcelona under Pep. Would've been painful seeing him played completely out of the game against any half decent midfield at the Euro's. Glad he's nowhere near the squad, more annoyed that Barry made it and Henderson is a standy-by, as they're both even worse than Carrick.

Oxlade-Chamberlain showed he could be disciplined against Milan, he's better than Milner, and Gerrard/Lampard is a recipe for disaster. No doubt he won't play though and Barry will.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Because I am bored of trying to make a good team out of this squad, I decided to make the shittest starting 11 possible whilst still doing a 4-5-1 and playing people pretty much in position.


Goal: Robert Green

LB: Lescott (good player, but only used as a backup left back)
CB: Jones
CB: Terry
RB: Johnson 

CM: Big game Barry
CM: Lamps 
CM: Milner

RW: Gerrard (best attempt to pull a Capello and make him useless out wide)
LW:downing

ST: Welbeck (only because I think Caroll would work the better as a lone front man)

This actually is also scarily close to a starting 11 I can imagine us having - Rooney.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Because I am bored of trying to make a good team out of this squad, I decided to make the shittest starting 11 possible whilst still doing a 4-5-1 and playing people pretty much in position.
> 
> 
> Goal: Robert Green
> ...


:lmao

Big Game Barry :barry

I'd say Ruddy is probably worse than Green tbh. It is rather worrying how bad that looks considering about half of them will start the first game against France.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Surprised he wasn't made captain tbh.

:barry


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Rio Ferdinand just favorited this tweet


You should see the picture doing the rounds (not sure if fake or not though


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Lampard/Gerrard problem solved itself this season to be honest. Gerrard as CAM and Lampard in a reduced role in the back

Thats what he does in Chelsea

Double pivot with Parker and Super Frank


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Tevez said:


> The striker was caught with the banner on an open-top bus on Monday, with the message said to be in response to Sir Alex's claim that City would not surpass United in his lifetime.
> 
> City offered a prompt apology to the Scot and United, claiming Tevez "made a significant error of judgement".
> 
> ...


:Tevez:Tevez:Tevez:Tevez:Tevez:Tevez


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fake, apparently. Piss poor coloring in none the less.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Tevez, Fergie is president of England eh?










The Fergie Association strikes again!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuuu I posted that in the wrong thread!

such is life. :Tevez


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


>


thats fake, he tweeted that pic ages ago, his kid made the flag, cant remember what it actually said on it


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seriously guys, 4-2-3-1 if you have have to play Franky

Hartdog
Dont care- dont care- cahill- dont care
parker- Frank
dontcare- Gerrard - dont care
Rooney

why not? formation works for us, i miss rooney as an actual striker. this way you get both Gerrard and Frank on the pitch, Gerrard in his best role, Lampard in a good deep role able to pick out long range passes, and Rooney as a striker


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Bananas said:


> ^ I like Holt, but I think you might just be overrating him slightly. He does have a good touch, but I very much doubt he has a better touch than Defoe.


How am I overrating him? If I said he was a more clinical finisher than Defoe than yes I would be, but his first touch is genuinenly better than Defoe who relies on pace to make up for his lack of technical ability. Watch footage of Defoe when he trys to play short/deep, he can't do it because of his lack of technique. Good poacher with explosive pace and a powerful shot but hardly outstanding on the skill front.

It's very easy to assume that Grant is mediocre compared to others because he's one paced, big framed and has spent most of his career in the lower leagues, the fact is that he's very talented and it took a great man manager like Paul Lambert to get him motivated enough to train like a professional. Holty was at least three stone overweight when Bryan Gunn first signed him, he'd spent his entire career like that up to that point, he's only reaping the rewards as a thirty something because it took a great manager to unlock his potential. Les Ferdinand and Ian Wright didn't emerge as top footballers until later in there careers, did it make them inferior to other strikers?



wkdsoul said:


> Or Welbeck.. Holt is a premier league striker and wont be called to the England squad anytime soon, The are plenty of strikers ahead of him in the pecking order, Rooney, Welbeck, Sturridge, Bent, Defoe, Crouch, Carroll.
> 
> If they'd have appointed Roy months ago and had friendly or two too waste before the naming of the squad, Holt may have been given a go then, but he's as likely to be going as Zamora at this point.
> 
> International football just isn't played to the strengths of a player like Holt, the big fella is a plan B at international level and Crouch, Carroll are ahead of him in that regard without the friendly games to play him in first.


Again, somebody who has poor judgement and hasn't seen enough of Holt to get a fair opinion of him. Grant isn't just some big lump that Norwich hoof the ball to, he prefers the ball to his feet/chest and is central to our short passing link up play, Holt has great feet and has turned many top defenders this season with great touches (ooh er!). Actually watch some footage of Holt this season and realise how his movement drags players out of position, something that England could use. Don't be ignorant because portions of the media stereotype Holty as some sort of clogger.

Welbeck is a good dribbler with strength and pace but is otherwise mediocre in all aspects. Bent is a better option but is injured. Sturridge is overrated and has been rubbish for months. Crouch is a very good player with a good international record, fair enough. Carroll has been a joke for almost eighteen months. Fuck Zamora, he's shit and a recipient of bandwaggoning due to exploits in the mickey mouse wafer cup, other than that his career has been a let down. Not complaining at Defoe's inclusion, good striker.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> :lmao
> 
> Big Game Barry :barry
> 
> I'd say Ruddy is probably worse than Green tbh. It is rather worrying how bad that looks considering about half of them will start the first game against France.


Ruddy>>>>>>>>>Green, trust me, I know! Greeno can't deal with crosses and his distribution is shit. Greeno was a cult hero at Norwich but certain aspects of his game always left me nervous, especially free kicks, whether they were direct or indirect, his positioning was always wrong and you knew he'd flap at any high balls floated into the box. Rob has only got worse since Rustenberg which essentially wrecked his career. I'd only want to see Rob on the pitch if England were in a penalty shoot out! 

Ruddy's only noticeable weakness is his handling which sometimes lets him down (Green also), otherwise he's a very good all rounder and excells with reflex saves, positioning, box dominationn and distribution.

EDIT- *Redeadening* are you suggesting that England should build their team around a player who has massively flopped at the last two international tournaments? Everybody knows that Frank and Stevie G together in the same side doesn't work.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> Again, somebody who has poor judgement and hasn't seen enough of Holt to get a fair opinion of him.
> 
> Welbeck is a good dribbler with strength and pace but is otherwise mediocre in all aspects.


you moan about people not watching holt but then you give that opinion on welbeck. Welbeck's major strength has been his link up play.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

united_07 said:


> you moan about people not watching holt but then you give that opinion on welbeck. Welbeck's major strength has been his link up play.


He's playing for United so it's not exactly difficult for him to look good when he has players making the right runs. I didn't say Welbeck's link up play was shit, just that he's mediocre, doesn't mean he's bad just average.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Who, Frank or Rooney? Because they both had pretty terrible last two tournaments

Only reason I made that post is because, well, I wanted to prove you can play Gerrard and Lampard in the same midfield. I mean I dont care either way, but Lampard doesnt even play CAM for us anymore. We just play a double pivot with Mata in the hole, Drogba up top, two winger and Mikel in with franky

So yeah, whatever you want


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I think we would be better better with one or the other on the bench. I think we have seen enough of them in the same team and it not working to last a life time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Seriously guys, 4-2-3-1 if you have have to play Franky
> 
> Hartdog
> Dont care- dont care- cahill- *dont care*
> ...


Ey... You make sure you type the GOAT's name :cashley


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Who, Frank or Rooney? Because they both had pretty terrible last two tournaments
> 
> Only reason I made that post is because, well, I wanted to prove you can play Gerrard and Lampard in the same midfield. I mean I dont care either way, but Lampard doesnt even play CAM for us anymore. We just play a double pivot with Mata in the hole, Drogba up top, two winger and Mikel in with franky
> 
> So yeah, whatever you want


Capello already tried to cram both Gerrard and Lampard into that formation, it didn't work. In theory both players could work together in most formations, in practice it doesn't work.

I don't think that we should build the team around any player, we should play the best functioning XI within a system that they are comfortable in, no England player has been good enough in the past six years to warrant the team being built around them really, I was just shocked that you thought Frank Lampard of all people would be a good talisman!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Capello already tried to cram both Gerrard and Lampard into that formation, it didn't work. In theory both players could work together in most formations, in practice it doesn't work.
> 
> I don't think that we should build the team around any player, we should play the best functioning XI within a system that they are comfortable in, no England player has been good enough in the past six years to warrant the team being built around them really, I was just shocked that you thought Frank Lampard of all people would be a good talisman!


Nah. Capello stuck Gerrard on the left and had Rooney and Heskey up front. I don't think Gerrard has played the CAM role for England.

Lampard has indeed played in a deeper role for Chelsea this year, but tbf, Gerrard hasn't played in the advance role for Liverpool. Does he still have the legs to play CAM? He may strictly be a CM now, which would make it pointless for both Lampard and Gerrard in the team.

I'd play Barry and Parker if Gerrard can play the CAM role anyway.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pfff..... Frank isnt even a talisman for us. I mean hes a leader sure but Id push Cashley And Didier above him in terms of importance. Im just saying you could jam Frank in there in a similar reduced role as he has in Chelsea, but I guess the ZERO chemistry between him and Stevie G is pretty obvious now

Plus, England is already building around one guy












Joel said:


> Ey... You make sure you type the GOAT's name :cashley


Yeah I dont wanna see him play, bastard has been going nonstop all season being the best damn Left back in the world. He is our jewel, and I dont wanna see him overpushed. Why not send Bertrand. He could use the experience


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nah. Capello stuck Gerrard on the left and had Rooney and Heskey up front. I don't think Gerrard has played the CAM role for England.
> 
> Lampard has indeed played in a deeper role for Chelsea this year, but tbf, Gerrard hasn't played in the advance role for Liverpool. Does he still have the legs to play CAM? He may strictly be a CM now, which would make it pointless for both Lampard and Gerrard in the team.
> 
> I'd play Barry and Parker if Gerrard can play the CAM role anyway.


He tried the 4-2-3-1 in the Hungary August 2010 match, that was enough evidence for him to realise it wouldn't work. Gerrard and Lampard kept switching and confusing their roles, Lampard was taken off at half time and Gerrard went onto score a brace in the second half and win the match for England 2-1.

EDIT- If you're going to build a team around a player then they need to be a talisman, that's why I'm saying Woy shouldn't build a team around Frank because I agree that he's not that type of player/character.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah honestly, i can only name two teams in the world built around one player

And thats Madrid and Barca. Little surprise theyre two of the best players on earth


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

If England had their own Messi then I could understand the logic, but really Woy needs to building a team that is greater than the sum of parts, by that I don't mean playing twats like Downing who would surpass expectations with even mediocre performances!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Is anyone here brave enough too predict the Irish for our first game? lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Hogdson has said that Carrick retired from international football a few months ago, but asked the FA to keep it quiet, that explains why he wasnt in the squad


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Downing to get an assist for a Carrol goal against France.

Rooney to kick a Ukraine player forcing the Ukraine hooligans to create a mass fight with England fans. (Rooney suspended for rest of the tournament)

:troll


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Hogdson has said that Carrick retired from international football a few months ago, but asked the FA to keep it quiet, that explains why he wasnt in the squad


Thank God this is the reason. People may bring up the Barca games where he was outclassed, but I think you'll struggle to find an English midfielder barring Wilshere that would get equally as embarrassed, especially on a rough day. Carrick is a great passer, and he also breaks up the play very well. His interceptions & tackles are one of the main reasons why United aren't overrun in midfield all the time, like when Clev-Anderson were starting. His general discipline is far better than most English midfielders. In fact, I have just seen these comments by the best in the business - Xavi: "Carrick gives United a balance and can play defensively too. He passes very well, has a good shot and is a complete player." Alonso on Carrick: "He makes those around him better, regardless of the fact that he's not the one who scores the most goals". No, he isn't superb, but he is a damn sight better than most of what we have to work with in midfield. There are some passes that he has pulled off that have showed tremendous vision to add to the already solid base he provides, and I don't even watch United that much. One of his passes vs Bolton if I recall correctly was better than any pass an England mid will have made all season. The myth that he doesn't pass the ball forward is one of the silliest things I've ever heard. We're crying out for someone that can retain the ball, he is someone who does that very well & we have underused him. No surprise though, as we don't usually like players with a bit of technical skill, do we? Thankfully the decision wasn't football related, or everyone might as well have just given up with Roy now.

It's probably a good thing England have Wilshere who will have a team built around him in the future. We'll still find a way to fuck it up and play hoof ball though.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> Thank God this is the reason. People may bring up the Barca games where he was outclassed, but I think you'll struggle to find an English midfielder barring Wilshere that would get equally as embarrassed, especially on a rough day. Carrick is a great passer, and he also breaks up the play very well. His interceptions & tackles are one of the main reasons why United aren't overrun in midfield all the time, like when Clev-Anderson were starting. His general discipline is far better than most English midfielders. In fact, I have just seen these comments by the best in the business - Xavi: "Carrick gives United a balance and can play defensively too. He passes very well, has a good shot and is a complete player." Alonso on Carrick: "He makes those around him better, regardless of the fact that he's not the one who scores the most goals". No, he isn't superb, but he is a damn sight better than most of what we have to work with in midfield. There are some passes that he has pulled off that have showed tremendous vision to add to the already solid base he provides, and I don't even watch United that much. One of his passes vs Bolton if I recall correctly was better than any pass an England mid will have made all season. The myth that he doesn't pass the ball forward is one of the silliest things I've ever heard. We're crying out for someone that can retain the ball, he is someone who does that very well & we have underused him. No surprise though, as we don't usually like players with a bit of technical skill, do we? Thankfully the decision wasn't football related, or *everyone might as well have just given up with Roy now.*
> 
> It's probably a good thing England have Wilshere who will have a team built around him in the future. We'll still find a way to fuck it up and play hoof ball though.


After the job he did at Liverpool I am resigned to us doing utter shit till he leaves. Anything better will be bonus for me. May put a bet on Ireland to do well. I can see them upsetting Italy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*It's silly to see Hogdson not picking Rio and Lennon in the squad, then picking guys like Terry, Downing and Carroll over them.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With that team England likely won't get by the group stage. I think the team is worse than THIS from 2010.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/world_cup_2010/8766424.stm Lulz at 2:36


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

23 more days!!!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Parker a concern. Get Henderson in! :woy

In the words of John Motson: "This is getting better and better and better!"


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ireland are going to pull off the most heroic 1-0 win of all time in the opener. ST LEDGER with a 93rd minute header.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

What sane manager would pick Terry after his shenanigans at the last world cup? He will suit a physical long ball game but he's bound to cause aggro backstage and just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> What sane manager would pick Terry after his shenanigans at the last world cup? He will suit a physical long ball game but he's bound to cause aggro backstage and just isn't worth the hassle.


Well Woy is shit so there's your answer....


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Very similar squad to the one that went to the World Cup with a few exceptions. Carroll for Heskey, Welbeck for Crouch, Walcott for Lennon, Lescott for Upson, Baines for Warnock plus Cahill, AOC, Jones, Ruddy, Butland.

It's hardly inspiring.

What I want:

Hart
Johnson - Cahill - Jones - Cole
Parker
Gerrard - Lampard
Oxlade-Chamberlain - Rooney/Defoe - Young​
What I think:

Hart
Johnson - Terry - Lescott - Cole
Parker
Gerrard - Lampard
Walcott - Rooney/Welbeck - Young​


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Well there's me with ITV on mute this summer.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Roy Keane smiling? It really is the end of the world

Also him and Vieira on the same team, that can't end well


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fight in the studio plz. Keane and Viera as the unlikely tag team to kick the shit out of Adrian Chiles and Carragher.

:agree:


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*ITV's Football coverage is the absolute dirt worst anyway. Carragher's a fitting addition as a pundit. Best hope is that Keane and Viera get put on together and verbally berate each other all tournament.*


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Can someone please tell me what the fuck Hodgson is playing at already? No Micah Richards and Stewart Downing is in the squad? STEWART FUCKING DOWNING?! The fact that a 'winger' who has played a full league season for a top 8 side yet failed to get a SINGLE goal or assist and has been absolutely ridiculed for his awful performances has still got in that squad ahead of the likes of Johnson, Lennon, Sinclair, Jarvis, Dyer and pretty much any other English winger in the division is an absolute disgrace, and a huge slap in the face to all those players who have actually earned a place in the squad through their performances.

Pathetic.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Greece squad for EURO 2012*


*Goalkeepers*: Michalis Sifakis (Aris Thessaloniki FC), Kostas Chalkias (PAOK FC), Alexandros Tzorvas (US Città di Palermo).

*Defenders:* Vassilis Torossidis (Olympiacos FC), Kyriakos Papadopoulos (FC Schalke 04), Sokratis Papastathopoulos (SV Werder Bremen), Avraam Papadopoulos (Olympiacos FC), José Holebas (Olympiacos FC), Giorgos Tzavellas (AS Monaco FC), Stelios Malezas (PAOK FC).

*Midfielders:* Kostas Katsouranis (Panathinaikos FC), Giorgos Karagounis (Panathinaikos FC), Giannis Maniatis (Olympiacos FC), Giorgos Fotakis (PAOK FC), Grigoris Makos (AEK Athens FC), Giannis Fetfatzidis (Olympiacos FC), Sotiris Ninis (Panathinaikos FC), Alexandros Tziolis (AS Monaco FC), Kostas Fortounis (1. FC Kaiserslautern), Panagiotis Kone (Bologna FC).

*Forwards:* Dimitris Salpingidis (PAOK FC), Giorgos Samaras (Celtic FC), Fanis Gekas (Samsunspor), Nikos Liberopoulos (AEK Athens FC), Kostas Mitroglou (Atromitos FC).


overall I am very happy with the squad.
The squad with be cut to 23 players, currently there are 25.
I think Tziolis and Fortounis will be cut.
Expecting big things from this group.
I am a little suprised chiotis wasn't picked because he was awesome in goals for APOEL this season.


For those who aren't familiar with this squad I will run down our key players.

*Goalkeepers -* 

Sifakis - Would be the likely keeper to start

*Defenders -* 

K.Papadopoulos - currently playing in Germany he is a great defender that can also score a lot of goals. He is on the "want" list of Manchester united, Real Madrid and Inter.

S.Papastrathopoulos - another great defender who is a strong type of defender that is hard to get passed. Currently playing for bremen he also played for AC Milan a few seasons ago.


*Midfielders -* 

G.Fetfatzidis - IMO our best player. Crafty winger that is labled "Greek Messi" can cut up defences in an instant. I still can't believe he hasn't been signed by a top club yet.

S.Ninis - Another young player who is fast, creative and can score from anywhere.


*Forwards -* 

F.Gekas - has played in Germany now playing in Turkey is dangerous in the box. Good in the air and on the ground. Top finisher and our best striker.


(Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

'Papastrathopoulos'


I hope Greek fans don't get charged per letter when having names on the back of their shirts lol.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> 'Papastrathopoulos'
> 
> 
> I hope Greek fans don't get charged per letter when having names on the back of their shirts lol.


LOL

his name doesn't fit on a jersey so they just put his first name "Sokratis" on the back.
Also I know people who have even longer last names than him. :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Go Greece


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I have no doubt in my mind that germany will win this euro.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I agree that Germany are the favourites, but it's not as if there are no other contenders. Spain, Netherlands, France all have a decent chance, and Italy and Portugal are outside chances too. The Euro can spring real shock winners too (remember Denmark in 92 and Greece in 04?), so I certainly wouldn't be saying Germany winning is a forgone conclusion.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Germany are not the favourites.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Come one guys it is clearly going to ENGERLAND's year.......


----------



## Jonn (Jul 9, 2007)

Had £20 on Llorente top goalscorer & Germany to win the tournament @ 175/1. Think France will do well, much different team to the one back in 2010. England have no chance.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

haribo said:


> Well there's me with ITV on mute this summer.


Lads ye dunno what ye are missing RTE CLEARLY have the best line up of pundits EVER!!








[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

France could go quite far.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Czech is going to win it! Come on Rosicky!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I always thought the Czechs should have won Euro 2004.Remember their game v Holland being a blast, especially 1st half.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I always thought the Czechs should have won Euro 2004.Remember their game v Holland being a blast, especially 1st half.


Czech Republic 3-2 Holland wasn't it? Amazing game, end to end stuff with Van Der Sar and Cech living up to their world class reputations, it's rare that you see such exciting football in an international tournament. That was a pretty fun tournament despite Greece clogging their way to the final, although I was routing for them. If Euro 2012 is as good as 2004 then I'll be happy, if it's anywhere close to the quality of 2008 I'll be ecstatic.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Czech were awesome to watch in 04 with Nedved, Poborsky and Koller. I really wanted them to win that tournament and were convinced they were going to.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cech won czech player of the year again for the 635th time

come on, take your national team to glory again


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm fully onboard with the Czech 04 run badwangon. I actually thought they were gonna win it. Pretty sure they won every single match up till the Semi's and everything. Great team to watch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

All i remember from 2004 was being angry at how terrible it was

also, England vs Portugal


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

It was also the last time Rooney did anything relevant for England.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Milan Baros was just destroying it.

Euro 2004 wasn't terrible. All the knockout matches were good sans the Greece ones. That was the last time England had been exciting at a tournament.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Every England match was exciting at Euro 2004, the dramatic loss to the French, the pummelings of Croatia and Switzerland along with the controversial draw with Portugal leading to the predictable loss on penalties. It was the last time that I had genuine hope of England doing well at a tournament, Rooney was unplayable at the time, typical that he had to get injured in the quater final.

Does anybody remember the controversy surrounding the Sweden vs Denmark game and Mattias Jonsons (shit ex Norwich player) equaliser?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Does anybody remember the controversy surrounding the Sweden vs Denmark game and Mattias Jonsons (shit ex Norwich player) equaliser?


Yep. The only result that would have saw both of Scandinavians through and Italy out was a 2-2. Lo and behold...


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I remember an Italian friend of mine going ballistic at that, was great stuff.

Looking forward to the Euro's; always better when Ireland are there and even with a tough group we still have some chance of getting out of it. It'll be tough though. Just hoping for some good football, mostly.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Was gutted when Czech lost in the semis. 

I'd really like a "minnow" to do well in the Euros. You have your usual suspects in Spain, Germany, Holland, and even France, but I hope Czech and Russia also perform.

And, by minnows, I don't mean England. :terry


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I hate to say it, but the Czechs have one of the weaker teams in the tournament (I usually like Czech Republic, but sadly thats the reality)

I think there will be one "darkhorse" semi-finalists, there is always one. I'm am leaning towards Russia or Poland though. 

Being a Croatia fan, I would like to think its us but our defense is too poor to make a good run in this tournament. Only way we can make a run is if we are efficient with our chances like we were in the playoff against Turkey


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

awesome


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Really think croatia will be the darkhorses, jela and modric to carry the whole team


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jelavic probably won't start 

too early to tell really, but with his good form at Everton he will have a chance to win a starting spot in our two friendly matches prior to the tournament


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought I'd give this a bump if anyone didn't see and is interested in joining



Green Light said:


> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> 
> Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think


Anyway I've got my money on Germany, I don't think we (England) will even make it past the group stage. Can see France doing well too


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I cant see past Germany either.

Who do people think will be top goalscorer ? I think Benzema who has had a pretty great season just over shadowed by Ronaldo who we know doesn't show up in big games :troll


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for Euro, so glad there's football straight after Champions League


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> 
> Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think


joined up there eventually after a few problems.

Random Team Name is my one.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Yeah I cant see past Germany either.
> 
> Who do people think will be top goalscorer ? I think Benzema who has had a pretty great season just over shadowed by Ronaldo who we know doesn't show up in big games :troll


Benzema, Persie or Gomez.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Who do people think will be top goalscorer ?


:torres

Di Natale if Italy ever fucking play him would be a good shout.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> Go Greece


(Y)



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I always thought the Czechs should have won Euro 2004.Remember their game v Holland being a blast, especially 1st half.


Czech republic were undefeated from late 2001- euro 2004 semi final. I was ecstatic when we (Greece) beat them in the semis.

Their team was awesome. Cech,Nedved,Koller,Baros etc.....
Fast forward 8 years and they have the weakest team for EURO 2012.
After Euro 2004 Czech Republic went really down, missing out on WC 06, EURO 08, WC 10
Right now they are in a rebuilding process. I hope in a few years they are back up there with the best, because when the czech's are performing well they are a joy to watch. I also really enjoyed the Holland match back in 04.

(Y)


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Thought I'd give this a bump if anyone didn't see and is interested in joining


I'm surprised Keith Andrews is the 7th most picked midfielder on that


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> (Y)
> Right now they are in a rebuilding process. I hope in a few years they are back up there with the best, because when the czech's are performing well they are a joy to watch. I also really enjoyed the Holland match back in 04.


They have been getting some decent results in youth tournaments in recent years. Almost every year their U19s and U21s qualify for the tournaments, their U19s making the finals and only losing to Spain while their U21s were one match away from qualifying for the Olympics

What I find strange about the Czech side is guys like Kozak and Vacek, having good seasons in Serie A cannot find themselves in the squad over some Viktoria Plzen players. This is the first Czech squad in a while which has some many domestic based players. 

Like I said before, sadly I think the Czechs are one of the weaker teams in this tournament, but they are saved by a kind draw. If they were in any other group, I think they would struggle to get a single point


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

ye see this shit?







seriously, fuck china. pack of cunts


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Joined the league thing. My team is the "Riverside Pimps". Anyone know how to add your manager name to the side?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> :torres
> 
> Di Natale if Italy ever fucking play him would be a good shout.


He normally flops when he plays for italy, that is why they hardly play him. He has a poor record against big teams too.

I think Huntelaar or Mario Gomez will be the top goalscorer.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well Rossi is injured and Balotelli got dropped from Italy after stamping on Scott Parker, so we might see Di Natale.

Benzema for top scorer, unless :villa is fit and firing.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Can't look past Huntelaar, provided he starts. Otherwise, I could see it being Lewandowski if Poland get to the Quarter Finals, Gomez or Benzema.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Germany are not the favourites.


One of the big favorites, as I'm sure most people will still say Spain because of their pedigree. My favorite truly is Germany.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> I always thought the Czechs should have won Euro 2004.Remember their game v Holland being a blast, especially 1st half.


Ah, I remember that match. A young Robben absolutely on fire against the Czech, Holland were winning the match until Advocaat decided to take off Robben and put on Bosvelt, a defensive midfielder. Game over  Everyone was scared of that Czech side though, damn.

Huntelaar or Gomez to be top goalscorer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Will Holland look to play both RvP and Huntelaar?


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

There are a lot of calls to put them together. RvP hasn't been great as a striker for Holland while Huntelaar has been a machine. The Huntelaar/Robben pairing works better than RVP/Robben because Huntelaar makes space for Robben while RVP wants the ball as much as Robben (or any other true winger for that matter). Under Van Basten RVP was fine on the left wing and I think it could work with him as an inside forward type winger, while Huntelaar bags the goals. I'm sure Van Marwijk will try this in a friendly soon because not playing Germany's top goalscorer is a little crazy.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Play Hunter with RvP in behind? Drop Sneijder as a deep lying play maker instead of a #10. RvP would be top scorer if Holland play as Arsenal do, but obviously they will set up for Hunter to bag the goals. Highly doubt Villa will get top scorer even if fit, unless he makes a superhuman effort and play like he has never been out. Some of Munich's players will be down, but Lahm & Schweini are strong characters and will pick them up. Klose to troll and start instead of Gomez. Lewa to be a surprise for Poland and bag a few goals. Still expect Germany to win though. Top scorer more awkward.

France to go far I reckon. Might put a bet on them winning. 10/1 good odds, especially considering we have the same odds at 10/1...

EDIT: Di Natale at 25/1 is actually a good shout. Worth a bet.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Villa is usually odds on favourite to finish top scorer in there tournaments, but he gon be unfit and all, so it's gonna be GOLDADO.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Not sure if its been mentioned but does anyone fancy starting a Euro 2012 fantasy league?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Tomkin said:


> Not sure if its been mentioned but does anyone fancy starting a Euro 2012 fantasy league?





> Originally Posted by Green Light View Post
> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is 24749-5290. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> ...




There ya go man.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Play Hunter with RvP in behind? Drop Sneijder as a deep lying play maker instead of a #10. RvP would be top scorer if Holland play as Arsenal do, but obviously they will set up for Hunter to bag the goals. Highly doubt Villa will get top scorer even if fit, unless he makes a superhuman effort and play like he has never been out. Some of Munich's players will be down, but Lahm & Schweini are strong characters and will pick them up. Klose to troll and start instead of Gomez. Lewa to be a surprise for Poland and bag a few goals. Still expect Germany to win though. Top scorer more awkward.
> 
> France to go far I reckon. Might put a bet on them winning. 10/1 good odds, especially considering we have the same odds at 10/1...
> 
> EDIT: Di Natale at 25/1 is actually a good shout. Worth a bet.


Agree France is a good shout, since their diabolical World Cup they have recovered quite well with some good results (although they were friendlies). The only question mark is their defense, but then again which country does have a very solid defense these days? Italy? Meh. Spain? No Puyol and Pique who hasn't started for Barca lately.

Sounds like you'd put Sneijder next to Van Bommel or De Jong then, taking away the solid midfield defense we have there. They've tried that before with Van der Vaart and it worked well against a shit team, but then when we had Strootman next to Van Bommel, who also likes making play, we got overrun by Germany. Sneijder's form in Holland is too amazing behind the striker to not play him there, it's his natural position. We don't have a set player for LW so I'd just try RVP as a winger on the left, he's left footed after all and has a good cross. Robben on the right, Sneijder 10, De Jong and Van Bommel behind Sneijder, boom.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No Puyol doesn't matter so much when you've got Ramos, Martinez, Pique.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

We'll see. Spain aren't my top favorite let's put it that way.

Just looked at Italy's current squad for the Euro Cup....._meh?_ I do like that the manager has called up lots of new guys lately though. Destro and Borini surprise me.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Done my fantasy team.

Gunna boss it with my eastern european jobbers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I actually think Italy's squad is their strongest for some time, dat Juve defense.

A lot of it depends on Cassano though. He was immense in qualifying.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Replaced Robben with Lewandowski for the fantasy team. He should be able to get a few goals in that group.

Also decided not to watch any more football until the Euros (read Group B) starts. Don't want it to feel like overkill before the tournament even gets underway.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Done my fantasy team too, although the squads aren't updated at all so will probably have to go back later. Putting trust in Croatia to do well and Akinfeev in goal



Henry Hill said:


> Replaced Robben with Lewandowski for the fantasy team. He should be able to get a few goals in that group.
> 
> *Also decided not to watch any more football until the Euros (read Group B) starts. Don't want it to feel like overkill before the tournament even gets underway*.


Not sure if real football fan


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

No I'd just rather a small break before being bombarded with a ridiculous amount of matches. I will be more pumped and hungry for the event if I stop watching the game for a while.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Since these Euro/World Cups are the only time I watch soccer I'm going to need a team to pay close attention to. I'll probably bandwagon Spain like the last two major tournaments, but fyi I started liking Spain before they won in 2008.

Unless someone else can convince me to cheer for someone else to which I am open to. I really want to start following soccer more.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Alim said:


> Since these Euro/World Cups are the only time I watch soccer I'm going to need a team to pay close attention to. I'll probably bandwagon Spain like the last two major tournaments, but fyi I started liking Spain before they won in 2008.
> 
> Unless someone else can convince me to cheer for someone else to which I am open to. I really want to start following soccer more.


Be a neatral. You would probabaly enjoy the games more. Or, put a bet on a team to win it, and support that team


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Alim said:


> Since these Euro/World Cups are the only time I watch soccer I'm going to need a team to pay close attention to. I'll probably bandwagon Spain like the last two major tournaments, but fyi I started liking Spain before they won in 2008.
> 
> Unless someone else can convince me to cheer for someone else to which I am open to. I really want to start following soccer more.


Its best not to bandwagon teams IMO if your a neutral, or dont have much knowledge of football. Just enjoy the tournament for the football, as its always a great tournament (apart from 2004). Or do as I do most of the time if im a neutral; support the underdog team.

I was living in the south of spain back in 08 when they won the euros, and it was crazy. People driving around with bottles of champagne spraying them on random people on the street, rich spaniards coming into random bars and buying everyone a drink, free food on the streets and my favourite; getting random kisses off gorgeous spanish women, and sometimes not just a peck on the lips, some of them were VERY touchy feely 

It was a really good time, but be fuck if im supporting spain this time, considering were in the same group as them.

I hope richard DUNNE snaps david villa's leg for him again.

^obviously not literally, but you get what I mean


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Final Match: Netherlands vs. Germany

Winner: Germany.

I'm calling it right now.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

well considering they're the 2 favourite teams, its hardly a unique or clever prediction. I've already put a substantial bet on holland to win the cup.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Germany to rape.

Holland might do alright too.

Maybe France.

Spain aren't shit either.


Definitely can see either of those 4 winning it - would be a surprise if any other team won it though.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone else in Australia disappointed that EURO 2012 will be shown on Setanta Sports.

No HD
Poor commentary 
Poor Picture quality 

:no:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ireland to make the semis. Calling it now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Ireland to make the semis. Calling it now.




:terry



Need to put some more players from the Netherlands in my fantasy team, could be monsters going forward.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyone else in Australia disappointed that EURO 2012 will be shown on Setanta Sports.
> 
> No HD
> Poor commentary
> ...


i don't get setanta so its even worse. No idea who is wasting money on that shit channel. Costs way too much.



5th-Horseman said:


> :terry
> 
> 
> 
> Need to put some more players from the Netherlands in my fantasy team, could be monsters going forward.


i have none from the netherlands atm. will probably switch up my team though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Anyone else in Australia disappointed that EURO 2012 will be shown on Setanta Sports.
> 
> No HD
> Poor commentary
> Poor Picture quality


I don't even have Setanta so it'll be dodgy streams for me. SBS have some live games too, but only towards the end of the tournament.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Who is going to be Spain's main striker, Llorente? :torres?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

David Villa could be fit.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> David Villa could be fit.


healthy fit but no where near match fit.

How did Soldado play near the end of the season?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's got to be Soldado to play upfront, and then Llorente as the plan B on the bench. Soldado will fit into Spain's short passing game better than Llortente would. I know Llorente isn't just a lump of a forward, but I can't imagine him getting on the end of through balls or running off the shoulders of defenders like Soldado would. Basically what I'm saying is that Soldado fits the profile of Villa better, which is why if Villa isn't ready to play that he should get the nod.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Llorente started for Spain a few months ago in a friendly, though Soldado came off the bench and got a hat-trick. Llorente is a better player imo and I expect him to start if Villa isn't fit, if he is, then something like:

Casillas

Arbeloa Ramos Pique Alba

Alonso Busquets

Xavi

Iniesta Silva Villa

If not, swap him for Llorente and Silva will play wider, though Spain never usually use that much natural width unless they have Navas and Pedro playing, and the latter may not even make the squad.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh and the Spain dressing room:

Ramos to Xavi: Fuck off, I won La Liga!  Xavi becomes :xavi
Fabregas: I came to win the CL!  *Still dreaming* :cesc
Torres: Ssshhhh... Chill guys, here's my CL medal! :torres

I don't think Spain will do well this year. The funniest bit would be England eliminating them. The tabloids would go insane the next day. 




CyberWaste said:


> well considering they're the 2 favourite teams, its hardly a unique or clever prediction. I've already put a substantial bet on holland to win the cup.


Well, I wouldn't go all out and predict Ireland to win--just so that it is "unique."


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's also possible Spain could play Martinez at centreback and push Ramos out to right back. I was thinking that initially because Arbeloa isn't the greatest attacking threat from right back, but on second thoughts, Ramos isn't that good at right back either. He's better off partnering Pique as they should compliment each other quite well. When I think about it, Ramos is actually quite similar to Puyol, tough tackling, brave and exceptionally athletic, and they'll make up for Pique's slight lack of pace.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You're right that Ramos isn't very good at RB, I definitely expect him to start in the centre, where he's top class besides those mad red card moments he has. They've also got Iraola who could play at RB, another top class player. Pique may not be quick, but he's not slow either. Martinez is a similar player to Pique, great passer of the ball and loves surging forward out from defence. Even in defence, Spain are just stacked.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Rush said:


> i don't get setanta so its even worse. No idea who is wasting money on that shit channel. Costs way too much.


I am not a Setanta subscriber but will sign up for EURO 2012. I will not stream in case the stream cuts out etc.... better safe than sorry because I've been waiting so long for this tournament, I will not be taking any chances. A lot of people hate watching Football early in the morning but I love it. I love the peacefulness outside (no noises to annoy me).

Anyone else in Australia like watching Football early in the morning?


.........................................

I see a lot of bookies aren't giving Greece much of a chance.
I am surprised that people think that we are that bad.
We have a solid defence and explosive attacking options.

Euro 2004 
- vs Host (First game of tournament)
- CHAMPIONS

Euro 2012 
- vs hosts (first game of tournament)
- champions????

I am glad people label us as the underdogs, we play better as underdogs


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Greece aren't winning it. I'll guarantee you of that. I'd have said the same thing in 2004, but nevertheless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

greece might not be that bad, it's just that 3/4 teams are better.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bananas said:


> Greece aren't winning it. I'll guarantee you of that. I'd have said the same thing in 2004, but nevertheless.


You shouldn't rule Greece out just yet!
Fetfatzidis (our best player) reminds me a lot of Messi.
type his name in on youtube and you will see what I am talking about.
He is a very fast player and can cut through defences similar to Messi.
Also Ninis is another great young player.
Greece has a lot of pride and passion and when things are going our way we are very hard to beat.
Especially with everything happening in Greece at the moment (financial troubles etc...), It will sure lift this team to new heights.

(Y)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> You shouldn't rule Greece out just yet!
> Fetfatzidis (our best player) reminds me a lot of Messi.
> type his name in on youtube and you will see what I am talking about.
> He is a very fast player and can cut through defences similar to Messi.
> ...


the goals he has scored for greece have come against Canada and Malta, i'd hardly be comparing him to messi just yet

Greece have been lucky, they were draw in the easiest qualifying group, and now they've drawn the easiest group at the euros, i wouldnt be surprised to see them knocked out at the first hurdle


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Greece were awful at Euro 2008 , embarrassing defence of their title .


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

united_07 said:


> the goals he has scored for greece have come against Canada and Malta, i'd hardly be comparing him to messi just yet
> 
> Greece have been lucky, they were draw in the easiest qualifying group, and now they've drawn the easiest group at the euros, i wouldnt be surprised to see them knocked out at the first hurdle


I'm definitely not comparing him to Messi, I said that his style is similar to Messi.
ATM I don't think anyone can be compared with Messi (not even C.Ronaldo).
I am very surprise that Fetfazidis hasn't been picked up by a big European club!
He still is new to the national team thus why he hasn't score many goals.
Santos (Greece coach) tends to pick experience over youth, which is disappointing. I wouldn't really be surprised if he doesn't get much time at Euro 2012, which is sad. Hopefully santos uses his head and pick talent over experience. I hope he plays really well in our warm up friendlies against Slovenia and Armenia and Hopefully Santos changes his mind and does play talent over experience. 

Our qualifying group wasn't that straight forward.

Croatia - Our hardest opponent in qualifying
0-0 in Croatia
2-0 win for us in Greece

Israel - another tough opponent that has some very good player that play in top leagues in Europe.

As for our Group Stage opponents

Poland - Hosts and have a very good team. Won't be easy
Russia - Euro 2008 semi finalist and always hard to beat are the Russians.
Czech - worst team at Euro 2012. Shame they used to be awesome

(Y)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Greece were awful at Euro 2008 , embarrassing defence of their title .


Right you are!
Our Euro 2008 was shocking (Shocking is a nice way of putting it.)
We were the only team to not register a single point!!
The team selection for the tournament was never a good sign to begin with.
We were holding onto the EURO 2004 veterans too much thinking they would inspire the team but it did the exact opposite. Since then new young talent have emerged and we are starting to find our feet again!

(Y)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I'm definitely not comparing him to Messi, I said that his style is similar to Messi.
> ATM I don't think anyone can be compared with Messi (not even C.Ronaldo).
> I am very surprise that Fetfazidis hasn't been picked up by a big European club!
> He still is new to the national team thus why he hasn't score many goals.
> ...


croatia were the only half decent team in the group, israel are shite, the only player they have playing for a top team is Benayoun

and group A is easily the easiest, B has holland, germany and Portugal, C has spain and italy and D has france and england

I would be amazed if Greece made it past the quarter finals, as in the quarters they would playing either Portugal, holland, germany or denmark


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

united_07 said:


> croatia were the only half decent team in the group, israel are shite, the only player they have playing for a top team is Benayoun
> 
> and group A is easily the easiest, B has holland, germany and Portugal, C has spain and italy and D has france and england
> 
> I would be amazed if Greece made it past the quarter finals, as in the quarters they would playing either Portugal, holland, germany or denmark


Israel also have Ben Haim, they aren't the best but can be good at times. Though Croatia really were the only BIG threat in our group.

Also prepare to be amazed(I hope LOL)

........

If anyone doesn't know already EURO 2012 will be the final EURO to have 16 teams.
Starting Euro 2016, the tournament will have 24 teams!
What do you guys think about this???
I personally think it's a load of shit.
Now almost half of Europe will qualify for the tournament (as there are 52 or 53 countries who compete in qualifying).


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

What are the start times for games UK time? I have no idea how far ahead/behind Ukraine and Poland are and wiki is only saying the local start times.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

For the wiki page, we are currently in UTC+1 so 1 hour earlier for Poland and 2 hours earlier for Ukraine



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> If anyone doesn't know already EURO 2012 will be the final EURO to have 16 teams.
> Starting Euro 2016, the tournament will have 24 teams!
> What do you guys think about this???
> I personally think it's a load of shit.
> Now almost half of Europe will qualify for the tournament (as there are 52 or 53 countries who compete in qualifying).


I'm glad we qualified one more time for the 16 team format. It will bring down the eliteness of the competition a bit, but I suppose it's good for the smaller nations. UEFA are struggling to come up with a format for it though apparently, since it will be 6 groups of 4.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

double post


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Martin Kelly has been called up for the England friendly against Norway, what does Micah Richards have to do to get a call up??


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There has to be some sort of incident that's been kept hidden regarding Richards. Otherwise it just doesn't make sense. I'd have thought he'd be England's best bet to start at right back, but apparently he's not even 4th choice? It's just baffling.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

seems like Danny Simpson is also annoyed about being overlooked



> What a load #actuallyfunnynow


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I actually agree that Simpson should have gotten called up ahead of Kelly. I'd go Richards, then Walker (I know he's injured), then Johnson, then Jones, then Simpson, and lastly Kelly. Actually scrap that, Jenkinson be first choice :cool2


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

How on earth did Kelly get in ahead of Richards? Micah would be my 1st choice tbh, not getting in at all is just baffling.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

David Villa out of the Euros


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain's chances just took a massive blow. 

Germany is by far the safest bet.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Martin Kelly, really? What the hell has Micah Richards done?



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Israel also have Ben Haim, they aren't the best but can be good at times. Though Croatia really were the only BIG threat in our group.
> 
> Also prepare to be amazed(I hope LOL)


Ben Haim & Benayoun in the same team? Wow Israel are good. Like with the Crows, you need to curb your enthusiasm. Greece aren't doing shit at the Euros. I couldn't even give two fucks about Group A. It's horrible to think that two of the teams from that group will advance to the last eight when you've got Portugal, Germany & Holland in one group, even Denmark would be better than Greece or Poland.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:whiteknight


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Its about time someone came out and actually told us the reason Richards isn't being picked because it cant be based on ability. Woy should offer an explanation because completely leaving him out is making himself look retarded.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Obvious Liverpool bias is obvious.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Quasi Juice said:


> Agree France is a good shout, since their diabolical World Cup they have recovered quite well with some good results (although they were friendlies). The only question mark is their defense, but then again which country does have a very solid defense these days? Italy? Meh. Spain? No Puyol and Pique who hasn't started for Barca lately.
> 
> Sounds like you'd put Sneijder next to Van Bommel or De Jong then, taking away the solid midfield defense we have there. They've tried that before with Van der Vaart and it worked well against a shit team, but then when we had Strootman next to Van Bommel, who also likes making play, we got overrun by Germany. Sneijder's form in Holland is too amazing behind the striker to not play him there, it's his natural position. We don't have a set player for LW so I'd just try RVP as a winger on the left, he's left footed after all and has a good cross. Robben on the right, Sneijder 10, De Jong and Van Bommel behind Sneijder, boom.


France have a good defence. Lloris is a world class 'keeper who probably doesn't get as much credit as he should. Debuchy has been fantastic this year and might have even ousted Sagna had he been fit. In the middle they have Rami & Mexes with Yanga-Mbiwa & Kos as backup. Although if I were Blanc Kos would be my 1st choice CB based off 11/12 performances. I imagine Evra will start at LB but they have a top class midfield to carry him through his typical out-of-position moments of madness.

Yeah, I'm no expert on Netherlands so not sure what would work best. I heard someone propose VdV & Sneijder to play deep before.. you wouldn't make it out the group if that happened. I was just thinking of how to play RvP in his best positions as he hasn't played on the left for Arsenal in a hell of a long time now. It'll be interesting to see how it works.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anyone else in Australia disappointed that EURO 2012 will be shown on Setanta Sports.
> 
> No HD
> Poor commentary
> ...


No.

Im leaving in a week for dublin, then on to Poland a few days later for the euros, so couldnt care less what the coverage is like over here :bdream (Y)


PS: Football coverage is dire over here compared to Irish and english channels, so id be probably streaming RTE or BBCs coverage if I was over here for the euro's. And setanta is a shit channel back home also, so im not surprised its also bad over here.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Playing van der Vaart deep is a tactical disaster. He doesn't have the legs to run 10kilometres per game. His best option for Holland is a late sub on the wings. Sneijder is a better player.

Think the best Dutch team would be;

Stekelenburg

van der Wiel, Heitinga, Mathijsen, x

van Bommel, de Jong

Robben, Sneijder, x

Huntelaar/RVP

Hard to fill the Xs. Very few good Dutch defenders, let alone a left back. Been told that Boulahrouz is probably the main option as Left back, left wing being Kuyt or Affelay. Affelay has had little gametime so a big risk. Could throw van Persie in there but there hasn't been any testing opportunity. Huntelaar is a far superior option up front. Fits the team. Whereas with RVP, hes making Sneijder slightly ineffective, and he doesn't fit in very well with Robben. They are more vital players for Holland than van Persie, especially when you have such a player like Huntelaar avalible for selection.

If they get the right balance in the team, they'll be the team to beat. Big game players, midfield/attack all experienced, their two central defenders are veterans and Stekelenburg is a solid all round 'keeper.

However, haven't seem too much hype on Spain yet. While they lacked the killer instinct in the World Cup, relying heavily on David Villa, they are still a very good team. Players like Mata, Silva, Busquets, Llorente, Alba have all got better, Ramos in centre back role, where hes flourishing. Then there is Iniesta & Xavi, Xabi Alonso.

Would like to throw out what I think is the best option for Spain.

Casillas
Arbeloa, Pique/Martinez, Ramos, Alba
Xabi Alonso, Xavi
Pedro, Iniesta, Silva
Llorente

Quality bench to throw in. Cazorla, Negredo, Navas, Soldado, Thiago Alcantara, Fabregas, Muniain, Torres.

That bench would fit into almost any team in the worlds first XI.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Be a neatral. You would probabaly enjoy the games more. Or, put a bet on a team to win it, and support that team





CyberWaste said:


> Its best not to bandwagon teams IMO if your a neutral, or dont have much knowledge of football. Just enjoy the tournament for the football, as its always a great tournament (apart from 2004). Or do as I do most of the time if im a neutral; support the underdog team.
> 
> I was living in the south of spain back in 08 when they won the euros, and it was crazy. People driving around with bottles of champagne spraying them on random people on the street, rich spaniards coming into random bars and buying everyone a drink, free food on the streets and my favourite; getting random kisses off gorgeous spanish women, and sometimes not just a peck on the lips, some of them were VERY touchy feely
> 
> ...



See the thing with sports is I enjoy betting on games and if I'm watching I want to bet on a team and say that they are going all the way, like you said nazzac.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

england/germany final.

5-1 england 

anyways being serious now. I think this is germany's tournament for the taking, calling france/german final and a bore 0-0 draw with germany winning in extra time. MULLER to get the winner.

i will be content if england even get out of the group stage, if not THERE'S ALWAYS BRAZIL14.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Playing van der Vaart deep is a tactical disaster. He doesn't have the legs to run 10kilometres per game. His best option for Holland is a late sub on the wings. Sneijder is a better player.
> 
> Think the best Dutch team would be;
> 
> ...


You heard wrong, I live in Holland. Boulahrouz is the backup for right back, that's it. Left back will be difficult, our main guy got injured. It'll be young Willems, experienced Wilfred Bouma, Anita or defensive midfielder Sporting CP player Schaars at the moment. Affelay is a big candidate for LW because Van Marwijk loves him but he should try RVP because RVP is good enough to play there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who is your usual first choice left back (guy who got injured)?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna assume the first choice lb is pieters


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ He's injured. I was hoping they'd play Emmanuelson there for the lols, but he didn't even make the squad 

Damn van Marwijk and his non-stupidly-attacking ideals.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing to think that :torres could end up being a treble winner after the season he has had.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Nige™;11486804 said:


> Martin Kelly, really? What the hell has Micah Richards done?
> 
> 
> 
> Ben Haim & Benayoun in the same team? Wow Israel are good. Like with the Crows, you need to curb your enthusiasm. Greece aren't doing shit at the Euros. I couldn't even give two fucks about Group A. It's horrible to think that two of the teams from that group will advance to the last eight when you've got Portugal, Germany & Holland in one group, even Denmark would be better than Greece or Poland.


Look I didn't say Israel is great but they can be hard to beat at times. The only team in Group A that's weak is Czech Repblic. How can you judge the Greek national team without having watched any of our recent games. Without knowing any of our players! I say watch us and then judge if were shit or not.

*It's horrible to think that two of the teams from that group will advance to the last eight when you've got Portugal, Germany, Holland, in one group?* Anything can happen in the euros, remember 04?

Greece beat Portugal twice, drew with spain, beat France and beat a red hot Czech Republic.
Denmark better than Greece? Like I said above watch us before you judge us. (Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Greece are garbage son, they're not going to be a threat to anyone in Group A, even the Czech's will beat them.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Rush said:


> Greece are garbage son, they're not going to be a threat to anyone in Group A, even the Czech's will beat them.


You don't qualify for a tournament unbeaten if you're garbage.

BUT

You don't draw at home to Georgia then come claiming about being able to have a good Euro's.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Quasi Juice said:


> You heard wrong, I live in Holland. Boulahrouz is the backup for right back, that's it. Left back will be difficult, our main guy got injured. It'll be young Willems, experienced Wilfred Bouma, Anita or defensive midfielder Sporting CP player Schaars at the moment. Affelay is a big candidate for LW because Van Marwijk loves him but he should try RVP because RVP is good enough to play there.


Bouma & Anita skipped my mind. Can't say I remember Schaars in selection at any point, despite Wikipedia saying he has 16 caps. Willems would be an interesting, but risky pick. 18 years old, heading to the Euros after one solid season at PSV.

On the topic of Greece, an international tournament almost a decade ago ago works in their favour? Wouldn't Denmark of won the 2000 Euros then? Hopefully Russia, Poland and/or Czech will make quick work of their hoofball, keep the tournament to the men who will play to entertain.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Is it just ITV that have coverage of it in the UK or do the BBC aswell? And where you making your fantasy teams? I've not done one in a while.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Is it just ITV that have coverage of it in the UK or do the BBC aswell? And where you making your fantasy teams? I've not done one in a while.


ITV and BBC.

And http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I hope the BBC have the better games , fuck having to listen a Adrian Childes on ITV the man has no football knowledge what so ever.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> ITV and BBC.
> 
> And http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/


I just seen the coverage stuff, every match is on between them, which is good.. Thanks.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Quite annoying for the final group games that group matches are on at same time which means you can only watch the other one on the red button.

BBC Three also have coverage of a couple of games.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I hope the BBC have the better games , fuck having to listen a Adrian Childes on ITV the man has no football knowledge what so ever.


It looked like ITV had better group games, but I think the semis were exclusively BBC and the everything else is split, but I wasn't looking in loads of detail.

This has it all if you go down a bit... http://www.live-footballontv.com/live-international-football-on-tv.html


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't realise Pieters was first choice for Holland. Shame he is missing. Would have liked to see what he brings to the table. Hopefully he ends up at Newcastle.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Amazing to think that :torres could end up being a treble winner after the season he has had.


_Could_ end up?










And the big one:










Barclays Asia trophy baby!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Amazing to think that :torres could end up being a treble winner after the season he has had.


Well he earned a World Cup winners medal by doing nothing. Wish we could do that - bluff along and pick up medals.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kelly is a good young RB. I guess the logic is trying him out in the friendly and using him post-euros as I think he is there just for the Norway game. He should not be called up ahead of richards but still has more right to be there then downing fucking has as kelly is good


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Adam Maher was in the provis. squad for Holland right? Played vs Munich I think. He'll be a great player in the future.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Bouma & Anita skipped my mind. Can't say I remember Schaars in selection at any point, despite Wikipedia saying he has 16 caps. Willems would be an interesting, but risky pick. 18 years old, heading to the Euros after one solid season at PSV.
> 
> On the topic of Greece, an international tournament almost a decade ago ago works in their favour? Wouldn't Denmark of won the 2000 Euros then? Hopefully Russia, Poland and/or Czech will make quick work of their hoofball, keep the tournament to the men who will play to entertain.


Schaars has been a part of the Dutch squad for a few years now but never a starter. He has really developed at Sporting this year though. He played left back against England like 45 minutes and he did better than Pieters actually. He'd be a better choice there than fucking Bouma, who's old and past his prime.

Group A is a joke. Put any of the Dutch group in there and they win it. Replace Denmark with Russia and they'd school that group. Hell, Ireland would have a pretty good chance going through.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


>


Would love for this guy to have a super hot Euros. Wenger would start scratching his head then.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

They might play him behind the striker.

:wenger


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ That's where he should have played, for us, this season. :wenger


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Gunner14 said:


> You don't qualify for a tournament unbeaten if you're garbage.
> 
> BUT
> 
> You don't draw at home to Georgia then come claiming about being able to have a good Euro's.



Our record in qualifying since euro 2008 qualifying is:

Played 32 Lost 3

Euro 2008 qualifying: Played 12 Won 10 Drawn 1 Lost 1 - Turkey, Norway, Bosnia and H, and to some extent Hungary were in our group.

WC 2010 qualifying: Played 10 won 6 drawn 2 lost 2 - Switzerland was the only "big" team in our group

Euro 2012 qaulifying: Played 10 won 7 draw 3 lost 0 - Croatia and to some extent Israel were in our group.

If only we can transfer our qualifying for into major tournaments! :sad:

Also the draw against Georgia was our first game on qualifying we had players injured and didn't take them as seriously as we should have and it bit us in the ass.

Also in euro 2012 qualifying:
England 0-0 Montenegro 
France 0-1 Belarus
Northern Ireland 0-0 Italy
Croatia 0-1 Georgia 
Portugal 4-4 Cyprus


(Y)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England haven't lost a qualifying match since Shcteve with the brolly.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Anyone know who's FA wife, Richards slept with to warrant him never getting picked for England?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Our record in qualifying since euro 2008 qualifying is:
> 
> Played 32 Lost 3
> 
> ...


No offense but even England have more chance then Greece which sums up your chances. You may make the Quarter finals but that is only because you are in the easiest group you could get. Heck most of the teams in the other 3 groups if placed into group A would go through if not all of them. Greece winning the euros was a one off. Even if Greece get through the group you will most likely have Germany, Holland or Portugal to play who will beat you.


----------



## Gunner14 (Aug 25, 2009)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Our record in qualifying since euro 2008 qualifying is:
> 
> Played 32 Lost 3
> 
> ...


Yeah if only you could play Malta and Latvia in the tournaments you'd be fine.



wkdsoul said:


> Anyone know who's FA wife, Richards slept with to warrant him never getting picked for England?


Why would England pick richards to sit on the bench and go home in a friendly? That would be insulting


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gunner14 said:


> Why would England pick richards to sit on the bench and go home in a friendly? That would be insulting


The fact he hasnt been picked at all after the season he had is a joke, him and Walker were by far the best english RB's in the league by a mile.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> No offense but even England have more chance then Greece which sums up your chances. You may make the Quarter finals but that is only because you are in the easiest group you could get. Heck most of the teams in the other 3 groups if placed into group A would go through if not all of them. Greece winning the euros was a one off. Even if Greece get through the group you will most likely have Germany, Holland or Portugal to play who will beat you.


We have faced already faced Portugal in a major tournament and beat them TWICE in their home country.
Yes that was a long time ago and our team haven't done anything since then but I truly believe that this could be a very successful tournament. You will just have to watch us to understand what I am on about. Our team is very different from our WC 2010 squad. A lot of talented youngsters are being brought up!

Fetfazidis 
Ninis
Papastrathopoulos 
K.Papadopoulos 


Just to name a few are our NT future.
A mate of mine back in 04' put 200 on Greece to win Euro 2004 @ $101. In the end he won $20,000
I think I might put $50 on a Greek victory. I am not that confident they will go all the way but we'll see.

Like I said before this team reminds me of the 2004 team. Great young talent coming in, the coach has them playing positive and most importantly they are playing for a country that's had their problems in the last few years, so they will be fully motivated.

(Y)

..........................


Villa is another big out for the Spanish NT, though Spain have enough depth to replace him.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> We have faced already faced Portugal in a major tournament and beat them TWICE in their home country.
> Yes that was a long time ago and our team haven't done anything since then but I truly believe that this could be a very successful tournament. You will just have to watch us to understand what I am on about. Our team is very different from our WC 2010 squad. A lot of talented youngsters are being brought up!
> 
> Fetfazidis
> ...



A Euros a lot time ago does not mean anything otherwise I could claim we will win the euros as we have beaten Spain, Germany and Holland in euros in the past. You will get to the Quarter finals at best and for a tam with the ability of Greece that is a good achievement.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> A Euros a lot time ago does not mean anything otherwise I could claim we will win the euros as we have beaten Spain, Germany and Holland in euros in the past. You will get to the Quarter finals at best and for a tam with the ability of Greece that is a good achievement.


I am not saying that we will win the EURO because of our history but we have a chance of winning it with our talent and motivation that this team will have.

Here is a few vids of some of our talented young players:

*NINIS*





*Fetfatzidis - Posses a similar style to Messi*





*Papastrathopoulos*





*Mitroglou*




(Y)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ah good old optimism, I remember when I used to have it about England's chances


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

That Greece 04 team has to be one of the best of the decade. Purely for the achievement alone. Incredible.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

D'Angelo said:


> That Greece 04 team has to be one of the best of the decade. Purely for the achievement alone. Incredible.


The 2004 Greek team had brilliant players.

Nikopolidis the goalkeeper was awesome. Great goalkeeper who can pull off some magnificent saves.

our defence was strong with likes of Dellas, Gourkas etc....

Our midfield was full of playmakers in the likes of Basinas, Zagorakis,Katsouranis and Karagounis.

our forward line was our weakest point but they got the job done.

Our 2004 crown was purely based on our defence. Our defence was awesome.

Since then we have been on a small rebuilding stage and that's why I think Euro 2012 could be our year.



Again watch us before you judge us.
A lot of people are writing us off before the tournament even starts.
I think most of you will be surprise at how good we currently are.
If I didn't believe in what I am saying then I would have stopped posting by now!

(Y)


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Also in euro 2012 qualifying:
> England 0-0 Montenegro
> France 0-1 Belarus
> Northern Ireland 0-0 Italy
> ...


Montenegro are a good team, Cyprus are decent and Italy are shit, can't explain the other ones though

Also Denmark will finish ahead of Portugal


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I might be wrong on this but didn't Denmark finish above Portugal in qualifiers?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Apparently David Villa's spot is going to open up for either Pedro, Muniain or Adrian...

I would think that at least Muniain and Adrian would already be included in the squad. It would be complete bullshit if Torres makes it over either of these two.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

I wish England fans were as deluded as the greek fan. Would be hilarious to watch as a neutral :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres will be in the squad.

I hope he has a good tournament and then demands a move.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Muniain absolutely deserves to start IMO, he's the guy Spain will be building around in a few year too, makes a ton of sense to get him tournament experience ahead of 2014.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> I wish England fans were as deluded as the greek fan. Would be hilarious to watch as a neutral :side:


England fans deluded? Never :no:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

The best quarter final will be purely for the spectacle and intensity in it will be whichever team ends up playing Ireland, should we qualify out of the group, which im well confident of. People unfamiliar with us underestimate out defence. The stats dont lie; we have one of the best defences in europe. We can grind out a 0-0 with most teams.

Should we qualify, we will probably end up playing either france or england, as you'd expect them to qualify from their group. Ireland vs England needs no explanation, and france vs Ireland would be the perfect revenge for 2009.

Too excited. Ill be there in the stadium whichever of the them we play anyway.


Also, whats with all the talk about Greece? its highly random. I can see them finishing bottom of their group to be fair. Poland are a decent team, czech republic too. Russia should top their group.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

England fans have learned from years of experiance to not get our hopes up.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yet I saw the BBC ad for the euros online there a few days ago where they said "With expectations at their lowest, and no one expecting us to win the tournament, could this be the year that England finally does it?"

Kind of defeats the point, doesn't it BBC?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

BBC obviously trying to bring in those RATINGS~!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I might be wrong on this but didn't Denmark finish above Portugal in qualifiers?


Indeed we did, outplayed them in both our matches too.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> England fans have learned from years of experiance to not get our hopes up.


i know, makes it harder to troll about your defeats if you're not expecting anything.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> England fans have learned from years of experiance to not get our hopes up.


Plus we have our worst team for years this year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Germany will win this in my opinion.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The fans have cooled down for sure but I'm sure the Media will not disappoint 










Lets see what they come up with this year :rooney


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

> Jonathan Wilson
> ‏@jonawils
> Before Ireland this time round, only 2 nations hv come to Euros 24 yrs after their previous appearance - FRA in 84 & GRE in 04. Both won.


Can you say destiny?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Not scrolling through 64 pages but is anyone up for a Fantasy footy for this!?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Well imo greece have no chance to win the euros, spain, netherland and germany are much better than them. Even sweden, england and denmark are better than greece.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Not scrolling through 64 pages but is anyone up for a Fantasy footy for this!?





> Originally Posted by Green Light View Post
> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is 24749-5290. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> ...



There you go man.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Have you guys seen this? Apparently it's a Chinese TV commercial for the Euros, shows Europe burning and at war and for some reason shows the players being Chinese/Asian


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I might be wrong on this but didn't Denmark finish above Portugal in qualifiers?


Yes, which makes things even more interesting. Denmark shouldn't be underestimated.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Have you guys seen this? Apparently it's a Chinese TV commercial for the Euros, shows Europe burning and at war and for some reason shows the players being Chinese/Asian


ya i posted it a feew days ago. its very odd, but it is china were talking about.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> There you go man.


Thank you mate


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Just joined the WF Euro 2012 fantasy league, can't wait for the teams to be announced and the discussion to really hot up about the Euro's


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EGame said:


> Apparently David Villa's spot is going to open up for either Pedro, Muniain or Adrian...
> 
> I would think that at least Muniain and Adrian would already be included in the squad. It would be complete bullshit if Torres makes it over either of these two.


Crikey, who the fuck aren't you taking?

Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Alonso, Fabregas, Mata, Silva, Thiago, Jesus Navas, Santi Cazorla, Pedro, Muniain, Adrian, Torres, Llorente, Soldado, Negredo.

At least 4 of those will be left out.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Of those listed, I wouldn't take Navas, Cazorla, Negredo or Adrian.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

CyberWaste said:


> ya i posted it a feew days ago. its very odd, but it is china were talking about.


Lol, the part I don't understand is why the players are Chinese :hmm:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Laughable that Torres would go over Cazorla or Adrian after the seasons they've had.

Pedro, Negredo, Torres and Navas are the least deserving players on that list.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Spain have such great depth , while England on the other hand :downing .


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Our depth is fine, it's about in line with the quality of our starting 11. The problem being the starting 11 won't compete with the top teams to begin with, there's only two world class English players in the squad, and one of them is going to miss most of our tournament :hmm:


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^Ashley Cole and Rooney ?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:cashley :rooney


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> :cashley :rooney


joe hart?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

GK Depth: Hart, Ruddy, Green (Its such a big gap from Hart to anyone else)

LB Depth: Cole, Baines, Gibbs, Bertrand (I think we are well sorted at left back, I like the depth here)
RB Depth: Walker, Richards, Johnson, Jones, Smalling (Depth here is good too if you ask me)
CB Depth: Cahill, Ferdinand, Terry, Dawson, Jones, Smalling, Lescott, Jagielka, Caulker (Good depth full of adaptable centre halves)

RM Depth: Lennon, Walcott, Chamberlain, Johnson, Sturridge, Young, Milner (Think we have some good players here, capable of different roles according to tactics)
LM Depth: Young, Lennon, Johnson, Milner, Downing, Cole (Not the worst depth, left has always been a kind of problem for England)
CM depth: Carrick, Parker, Jones, Milner, Lampard, Gerrard, Barry, Cleverly, Wilshere, Rodwell, Huddlestone.. (the list of players with immense ability is endless to be honest, I think we have good depth here, all about the right balance though)

ST Depth: Rooney, Bent, Sturridge, Zamora, Crouch, Carroll, Holt (Again, decent depth with all sorts of players, Rooney such a stand out player though)

With the players I've listed above, I'd pick this team:

Hart
Richards - Cahill - Jagielka - Cole
Parker - Carrick
Lennon - Wilshere - Young
Rooney​


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Is wilshere gonna be available at the euro ?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope, been out all season with an injury. That wasn't actually who I'd take to the Euro's etc. That is just England team's depth in general. In fact I probably missed a few people out who should be there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hart isnt world class

close, but his distribution is oh so awful.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> hart isnt world class
> 
> close, but his distribution is oh so awful.


He's not entirely convincing at crosses either but at shot stopping I'd say he is one of the best.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

From the post earlier about the Spain team. A person i can't see going is Nevas.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> joe hart?


:kenny 

I'm still not used to having a keeper who isn't a blundering buffoon, let alone top 3 in the world.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ah yes those were the days, you guys have a tradition of producing decorated GK's this decade, such as Robert Green, Paul Robinson, Scott Carson :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:stevie lost his world class status now?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He's potentially still our best player, but when was the last time he really did.... anything? 2010 World Cup was the last time I remember him performing, and even then he hardly set the world alight despite being our best player.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Am I the only one who thinks Rooney isn't good enough internationally?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Well imo greece have no chance to win the euros, spain, netherland and germany are much better than them. Even sweden, england and denmark are better than greece.



Better in depth - YES
Better in Individual talent - YES 

Though anything can happen in a game of football.
Teams like Greece shouldn't be underestimated.
In fact any team that can make a major tournament shouldn't be underestimated.

(Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Gerrard needs to have a more deep playmaker role now ( injuries etc), rather than his usual box to box role. I'm not surprised his form has declined ,since he has to do all the roles in CM for Liverpool since their midfield has gone from Alonso/Masch to Lucas/Adam/Henderson. Look at the FA cup final, he had to do it all whilst Spearing was busy giving the ball to Chelsea.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seb said:


> He's potentially still our best player, but when was the last time he really did.... anything? 2010 World Cup was the last time I remember him performing, and even then he hardly set the world alight despite being our best player.


Ashley Cole was the only England player who could come out of WC2010 with any sort of respect from me, by far our best player.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> :stevie lost his world class status now?


He looked broken down a little this season although flashed his class once or twice, I don't think he will fully recover from his injuries. He relied so much on his physical abilities to dominate games. Bit similar to Torres actually.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Ah yes those were the days, you guys have a tradition of producing decorated GK's this decade, such as Robert Green, *Paul Robinson*, Scott Carson :troll


That's a bit harsh, Robinson had good form over his first thirty caps and was solid in the 2006 world cup qualifiers and finals, it was only after the air kick away to Croatia in the Euro 2008 qualifiers where he started to mentally crumble, coinciding with his decline in club form for Spurs. He certainly wasn't world class but was more than good enough to wear the England keepers jersey for two years.

Carson and Green on the other hand, absolutely shocking. Carson has never looked like an international class keeper in his entire career where as Green had a spell between 2007-2009 where he was outstanding for West Ham, yet he never could translate those good league performances into solid displays for England, every game he has played at international level has involved some kind of erratic handling, flapping at a cross or poor decision making.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)




----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

John Ruddy has been ruled out of the Euros for England.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> John Ruddy has been ruled out of the Euros for England.


Almunias time to shine!


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I really hope we (ireland) get out of our grroup weve had some rotten luck recently so were due a bitta good luck!!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I not saying so can't but i can't see Ireland getting out of their group.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

STALKER said:


> I not saying so can't but i can't see Ireland getting out of their group.


Think they may have a chance if they get a surprise win over Italy. Traps may know how to beat them.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Italy at 14/1 are looking promising to me.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

comfortable win for Croatia over Estonia even with resting players. Heck if they played like that in Euro I'd want that team to start even without Modric and Srna 

Russia played a 1:1 draw with Uruguay, decent game, Russia had their moments but I would say Uruguay were the better team.

Most of the friendly matches are tomorrow


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Think they may have a chance if they get a surprise win over Italy. Traps may know how to beat them.


True, but the group also has Croatia who which are a good team.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Benzema at $21 to get top goalscorer might not be a bad option.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently this is the england team which will be playing Norway tonight



> Green/Jones Jagielka Lescott Baines/ Milner Parker/ Downing Gerrard(C) Young/Carroll



:downing


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Think they may have a chance if they get a surprise win over Italy. Traps may know how to beat them.


Already did so with Paul McShane as captain as well


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Already did so with Paul McShane as captain as well


Granted it was a friendly but still. Ireland are one of teams which can frustrate Italy and get a smash and grab win.

I can see them getting a draw against Croatia too. Even if they dont make it through, will put up a good fight IMO.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

united_07 said:


> apparently this is the england team which will be playing Norway tonight
> 
> 
> Green/Jones Jagielka Lescott Baines/ Milner Parker/ Downing Gerrard(C) Young/Carroll
> ...




Gordon Benett that is awful if that is the case. I can only assume Woy isn't playing Hart in case of injury. If that's the case, let's just not play any of our good players in case they get injured. :downing playing for the international squad (however bad it is) is an absolute travesty. I may as well play left mid tonight, i've got the same assists and goals record as the useless prat this season.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's sensible to get a look at the likes of Carroll & Jones with injuries to Welbeck & Johnson. I'd liked to have seen AOC given a crack ahead of Downing or maybe even Milner but I'm sure he'll get some time on the pitch tonight or against Belgium. Even Walcott would've been better than Downing but I guess Theo's got a busy weekend in Monaco at the GP.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> It's sensible to get a look at the likes of Carroll & Jones with injuries to Welbeck & Johnson. I'd liked to have seen AOC given a crack ahead of Downing or maybe even Milner but I'm sure he'll get some time on the pitch tonight or against Belgium. Even Walcott would've been better than Downing but I guess Theo's got a busy weekend in Monaco at the GP.



I'd like to have seen that chicken in the Blackburn Wigan game given a crack ahead of Downing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Makes sense to give them players a look against Norway as he'll probably play his first choice team against Belgium. Don't like the idea of Jones at RB and Young behind Carroll. They'd be much stronger with Young out wide and Gerrard playing behind the striker.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *They'd be much stronger with Young out wide and Gerrard playing behind the striker.*


I think that's what they are doing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah they're playing a 4-2-3-1 by the looks of it, downing/young out wide and stevie me behind ganglyandy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Makes sense to give them players a look against Norway as he'll probably play his first choice team against Belgium. Don't like the idea of Jones at RB and Young behind Carroll. They'd be much stronger with Young out wide and Gerrard playing behind the striker.*


Unfortunately since Micah's out of the equation, it's either big Phil or Kelly.fpalm


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Sky Sports News had it as Milner on the right, Downing on the left and Young behind Carroll earlier.

I meant I don't like the idea of relying on Jones at RB during the Euros if that's what Hodgson goes with. Johnson isn't a much better alternative but I'd prefer him in that position over Jones right now.

Denmark getting destroyed by a very weakened Brazil team right now. Looks awful defensively and they don't have anything going forward. Doesn't look good for them with the group they're in.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> Denmark getting destroyed by a very weakened Brazil team right now. Looks awful defensively and they don't have anything going forward. Doesn't look good for them with the group they're in.*


It is just a friendly, Denmark were 1st in their group in the euros qualifiers. They were above portugal, it would not surprise me at all if they were above them in their group at the euro.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brazil team looks fine. No Neymar or Ganso due to Libertadores but the rest is a strong side. Still got Hulk, Moura, Damiao, Sandro and Marcelo. The Danish team is apparently making a lot of mistakes, though. Getting a few feeds from some Danish lads I know. Sorensen, Christian Poulsen and Agger the main culprits.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah the first 2 goals came directly from Danish mistakes. They played much better so far in the second half though and got a goal back (offisde mind).*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not the best start to an international campaign for them. Could of started with an easier, more forgiving opponent for some morale and momentum, and maybe finish with Brazil. Hulk had a relatively good game for them, if Portugal were actually any good, Ronaldo could see a similar player doing that performance, and know how to get some goals. While Denmark did beat Portugal in the qualifiers, don't think their team will get points against Ronaldo and co in a few weeks.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Decent performance by Ireland. McGeady looked sharp when he came on. Walters should have had 2 goals. McClean looked decent first half. All round good performance, really. Excited for the Euro's. 

Gonna be a very tough group but I think we have a chance.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I wouldn't put much stock in the Denmark result, their first friendly against a good opponent. They'll learn from this. Watched the Ireland game and their were okay but if they play like this I doubt they'll be able to pull off any upsets. Most of the Bosnian players clearly didn't give a shit, especially Dzeko.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Germany down 2-0 to Switzerland

wat


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a friendly, who cares? :lol

Germany always show up in international tournaments.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fairly shocking considering the level of attacking talent they have going


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

True. But even if they lost 5-0, I'd still consider them favourites to win the tournament. They know when to turn it on. They know a friendly is a friendly. Just hope none of there players get seriously injured now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Germany down 2-0 to Switzerland
> 
> wat


Germany is not playing with their best team but still, how did this happen?


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Horrible display today. All of their goals came from personal mistakes. Poulsen, Agger, Sørensen and Kjær all looked horrible, only upside is that we improved massively in the 2nd half and how good Kahlenberg looked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

when has poulsen ever not looked horrible


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bayern's players are on holiday but still, Hummels, Gotze, Ozil, Podolski etc. still playing. I suppose Lahm, Gomez, Neuer, Schweinsteiger are pretty key players though. But still like I've said it's a friendly.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> when has poulsen ever not looked horrible


Pretty ignorant statement, Poulsen was great for Sevilla and Schalke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

uh he's only ever played for liverpool and he was roflbad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Pretty ignorant statement, Poulsen was great for Sevilla and Schalke.


You have to excuse our friend. He's only been watching Premier League football since August 2009..


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> uh he's only ever played for liverpool and he was roflbad.


:barry


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> You have to excuse our friend. He's only been watching Premier League football since August 2009..


:torres

and you mean 2008


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

On the discussion of Danish players, Kjaer has to be massively overrated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

used to be practically the best cb signing in fm09/10 whenever he was massively rated at palermo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :torres
> 
> and you mean 2008


Well, 2009 was when you started becoming a threat


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> On the discussion of Danish players, Kjaer has to be massively overrated.


Yep, he was amazing for Palermo and looked an absolutely amazing prospect, but since moving to Wolfsburg hes been terrible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i only started watching this season cos we had da mostest moneh and we get all da bestest playerz peace from nigeria


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember when the Palermo president said Cavani and Kjaer were on there way to Tottenham only for them to go and sign for Wolfsburg and Napoli respectively. Good times!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gonna call Germany not winning the tournament now. They'll get close. But lose again. This is the destiny of this current crop, imo. The nearly men!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Remember him saying that Pastore was off to Chelsea, only to sign for Paris. They've had a fair good prospects come through, made some tremendous cash off it, but they don't seem to have invested too well, considering their positiont his year.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i only started watching this season cos we had da mostest moneh and we get all da bestest playerz peace from *MALTA*


8*D


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Derdiyok has a hattrick for Switzerland. He's just signed for Hoffenhim hasn't he?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah for <5 mil iirc it's in the transfer thread first post


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> Gonna call Germany not winning the tournament now. They'll get close. But lose again. This is the destiny of this current crop, imo. The nearly men!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Joel said:


> Gonna call Germany not winning the tournament now. They'll get close. But lose again. This is the destiny of this current crop, imo. The nearly men!


They came incredibly close at Euro 2008, only to be beaten by an incredibly good Spanish team. Same story in the World Cup when they played arguably the best football as results shown. I think there time has come.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


>


I hope I'm wrong. Well actually, I hope England win, but let's be realistic. I ike this current German team and I would like to see them win something, but I just think there is some block that is stopping them taking that final step.

We'll see, I could be wrong.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I see Henriksen is expected to play for Norway, have high hopes for him. Hope he does well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Klose's last tournament, probably. Desperately want them to win.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Switzerland 5-3 Germany. looks like a great game to be honest.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Yes! Huntelaar and RVP are playing at the same time, RVP on the right, Huntelaar striker. Thank god he's experimenting with it, Huntelaar deserves to be starting as well as RVP.

Edit: What the hell 5-3? Crazy game.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Good to hear about Huntelaar. He definitely deserves a start too.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Gonna call Germany not winning the tournament now. They'll get close. But lose again. This is the destiny of this current crop, imo. The nearly men!


On one hand, you'd have the Germans--who have come so close since 2002 and have been constantly denied. On the other side, there is the Dutch team who has ALWAYS been like that; they have come close and have participated in three finals of the WC, but have never been able to go all the way. Except once, when they won the Euros in '88. Then there is Spain!

It could be the breakthrough tournament for the Germans. It could be something Holland have deserved to win after years of failure. Alternatively, it could mean Spain dominating world football again.

I think the travesty for Holland will continue. They will reach the Final again and lose out. The winner? It's time for this crop of Germans.

Personally, it's anybody but Spain for me. The worst matches in the WC featured Spain and I'd have a hard time watching Spain lift a major trophy again by passing the ball sideways for 90% of the game.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Holland/Germany final won't be possible. One of 'em will face off against probably Spain.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Holland/Germany final ?

They'd kick the shit out of each other, thank god there's no chance of a poland/Germay final, the game would get called off after 5 minutes.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

England team to play Norway: Green; Jones, Jagielka, Lescott, Baines; Milner, Parker, Gerrard, Downing; Young; Carroll.

:lol


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

:woy
Andrebaker was right.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Portugal looked unbelievably ordinary today. I know they're friendlies and everyone says not to read much into the result but Ronaldo played poor and they didn't have a second option to win them games. Based on what I saw of Denmark and Portugal today, Holland and Germany shouldn't have too much of a problem getting out of their group if they show up.*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Portugal looked unbelievably ordinary today. I know they're friendlies and everyone says not to read much into the result but Ronaldo played poor and they didn't have a second option to win them games. Based on what I saw of Denmark and Portugal today, Holland and Germany shouldn't have too much of a problem getting out of their group if they show up.*


Unless there is some sort of shock, I think everyone is expecting Holland and Germany to get out of the groups to be fair.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I dont see how Terry has been given an extended break like the other chelsea players from the england team when he didnt even play in the champions league final


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Holland/Germany final won't be possible. One of 'em will face off against probably Spain.


So? Yes, one of them will probably face Spain in the semi final, so what? I'm calling a Holland/Germany final too.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think a Holland/Germany final with Croatia finishing 3rd overall.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

:woy nice selection. Although I suspect he's picking Downing to boost confidence. If he plays well downing) it could have a positive effect, but if he plays badly I think there's no way back for him. 


Germany will be fine. Poor performance today, but I highly doubt Hummels & Mertesacker will be this bad again. Per is recovering from injury, and should be match fit by the time the EUROs come around. ter Stegen also had a shocker, and it will be Neuer starting anyway. All of the Bayern players were rested. Khedira was also a calamity when he was on the pitch.


Holland's starting XI.. not sure about that. van Marwijk expecting RvP, Sneijder & vdV to rotate. None are that comfortable out wide. Think they're constricting themselves a bit to fit everyone in.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm expecting Croatia to do really well actually. Wouldn't shock me too much if they reached the Semis. *


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Germany and Spain are my favs for the Euro's, Holland will be there too but their defense always seems weaker overall and I think after a bit of time of under performing and transition France and Italy may surprise a few people.

England tho, no chance :jordan2


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> :woy nice selection. Although I suspect he's picking Downing to boost confidence. If he plays well downing) it could have a positive effect, but if he plays badly I think there's no way back for him.
> 
> 
> Germany will be fine. Poor performance today, but I highly doubt Hummels & Mertesacker will be this bad again. Per is recovering from injury, and should be match fit by the time the EUROs come around. ter Stegen also had a shocker, and it will be Neuer starting anyway. All of the Bayern players were rested. Khedira was also a calamity when he was on the pitch.
> ...


It's purely experimenting, plus Robben just joined them 1 day ago and Affelay is still coming too. I expect Robben to come in later.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is Jelavic a surefire starter for Croatia?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

My bad on Germany/Holland being able to face in the finals. Thought it was RU(A) vs W(B), W(A) vs RU(B) then the winners of those 2 face in the semis. Just checked Wikipedia, was wrong. Oh well. Then yeah, those two will probably face each other.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> I dont see how Terry has been given an extended break like the other chelsea players from the england team when he didnt even play in the champions league final


All that celebrating, init :jordan2


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Also, what is Spain's probable back four? Alba, Pique, Ramos, Arbeloa?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Albiol/Pique perhaps?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Suprised I haven't seen France mentioned yet, they could be the dark horses of the tournament, probably won't win it maybe go as far as the semi-finals but they have the squad to spring up a suprise


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I actually put a bet on France winning because betting on Holland, Spain or Germany doesn't get you a lot of money unless you put a lot on them, fuck that shit. France have been doing well since their bad WC, definitely have a chance to shine although their defense might be a bit shoddy.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think Ukraine might shock a few people. Yarmolenko is awesome.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Albiol/Pique perhaps?


Albiol who has played like 2 games all season?

It will be Ramos/Pique, or Pique/Martinez if Ramos plays at RB (which would be an awful decision).

Downing and Carroll starting for England? Jesus Christ, what a horrendous appointment :woy really was. Embarrassing.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Bulgaria have their whole freaking team back defending very deep, and they seem to be on a mission to take Sneijder out of the game literally


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Ukraine and France have been my picks to get out of Group D. Home advantage should definately help.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:lol Why do we stil bother with National Anthems? just watching the Norwegian's sing there's they had Jon Arna Riise right at the very end with massive smile and looked the most patriotic man in the world, but the other 10 Norweigan's had faces likes smackded arses


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

No idea what Holland's best team is. Surely they won't play Van Persie, Huntelaar, Van der Vaart, Sneijder and Robben at the same time.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Downing & Carroll linking up to perfection!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Played Ashley Young, made that goal look easy tbh


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yet another Young goal, he and AJ have been a class above any of our other wing options in an England shirt.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Surprised he didn't fall over his own turn and claim a penalty


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

rob green nearly beaten from a corner fpalm


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> No idea what Holland's best team is. Surely they won't play Van Persie, Huntelaar, Van der Vaart, Sneijder and Robben at the same time.


Huntelaar striker, Robben and RVP wingers, Sneijder behind the striker, VdV not starting. RVP and Huntelaar can definitely work, as the Dutch goal against Bulgaria just showed. Sneijder was on the ball central midfield, Huntelaar starts running towards midfield dragging two defenders with him, RVP suddenly runs from the right into the space Huntelaar made in the middle, beautiful Sneijder pass and goal.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Doesn't van der Vaart usually play a lot deeper for Holland than he does for Spurs. I remember seeing him play deep with van Bommel at one stage in the last few years. 

Huntelaar
RVP - Sneijder - Robben
VDV - VB​


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Quasi Juice said:


> Huntelaar striker, Robben and RVP wingers, Sneijder behind the striker, VdV not starting. RVP and Huntelaar can definitely work, as the Dutch goal against Bulgaria just showed. Sneijder was on the ball central midfield, Huntelaar starts running towards midfield dragging two defenders with him, RVP suddenly runs from the right into the space Huntelaar made in the middle, beautiful Sneijder pass and goal.


Yeah I saw the goal. I can see 4 of them playing together but not 5. Van der Vaart will probably be the one left out. Can't see Robben not starting.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought it was De Jong that was deep and played alongside MVB. Doesn't Kuyt usually play on the left as well? They would be mad to leave out RVP or Huntelaar though. VdV isn't that far off Sneijder as a player, but the latter has been outstanding for Holland in recent years and thus deserves to start ahead of him. Quasi's line-up with De Jong over VdV seems the best fit.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wouldn't bother me if VDV is out. Means less chance of an injury which he is bound to get


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Sneijder is a way better player than VdV anyway, would be mad to start VdV over him. Can't see Robben not starting either, Holland will probably go with De Jong, Sneijder,RvP, Robben, Huntelaar which seems to work for the greatly.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who's bored? I expected nothing more from the friendly though to be honest. Unconvincing win against average opposition. Should be more than enough for the media to start talking about winning things. I suppose it might just be me though. And the england wank fest does turn my stomach somewhat.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

England have been really flat in all honesty.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Meh was never gonna be an outstanding display considering the little time Woy's had with the squad. Not to mention a bunch of these guys are not even gonna be first team members in 2 weeks time. This was more to get things going and build momentum more than anything


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Will an England manager ever play Gerrard in his best position? Sven often played him as a defensive mid, Fabio played him on the left wing, and now Woy thinks he's Andrea Pirlo fpalm

Norway are shocking, this is a team that even Wales gave a hammering not long ago. England have looked flat, but looking at the line-up, it's no real surprise.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Watching England play is a bit like a car crash. You dont want to look but feel like you have to.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Is Carroll actually gonna start the first game against France? I'm guessing this is just an experiment but it would be hilarious if he did.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh god, Barry has the same amount of caps as Hoddle now, depressing. 7 seconds into the second half and Gareth Barry gives the ball away, 20 seconds into the second half and Gareth Barry gives the ball away.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ownage™ said:


> Is Carroll actually gonna start the first game against France? I'm guessing this is just an experiment but it would be hilarious if he did.


With Rooney banned there's a good chance he will start. It will be either Him, Welbeck or Defoe. Defo see :woy choosing him over those two


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Rob Green still looking as steady as ever, this game is really dull btw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another depressingly bad display from Barry in an England shirt, even against a midfield as utterly inept as this Norwegian one. Downing totally anonymous apart from his one cross in the first 5 minutes. Things will never change :woy


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So yeah, after Germany's loss, Holland have lost 2-1 to Bulgaria, the fuck :bramble We dominated the game but Bulgaria's game of doing fuck all except sit and defend worked because the Dutch players weren't up for it at all, like a slow tempo etc. Two personal mistakes led to goals; Van der Vaart and RVP  Wake up call.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Boring game so far. Anyone see the Germany and Holland results? Fucking Hell!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Second half is just a highlight of why Carrick should have been a first-choice for England...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cookie Monster said:


> Second half is just a highlight of why Carrick should have been a first-choice for England...


I already have to sit through Barry, I don't want to see the other midfield slot taken up by a player who would get completely overwhelmed against a good international midfield. I would rather see Beckham or Scholes in the midfield again than Carrick.

THE OX :mark:

Henderson on now, next it will be Martin Kelly :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyldesley comparing AOC to Rooney. Fucking hilarious :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> I already have to sit through Barry, I don't want to see the other midfield slot taken up by a player who would get completely overwhelmed against a good international midfield. I would rather see Beckham or Scholes in the midfield again than Carrick.
> 
> THE OX :mark:
> 
> Henderson on now, next it will be Martin Kelly :lmao


Seb hating on Pool running the Euro spuad :woy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Seb hating on Pool running the Euro spuad :woy


Right as you post that, Kelly is subbed on :lmao

So that's Downing, Carroll, Gerrard, Henderson, Kelly. Johnson would've played if not injured. Carragher probably would've played if he wasn't retired. Adam probably would've played if he wasn't Scottish.

:kenny


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

McClean and McGeady, the Mac Attack. Spain...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Seb said:


> Henderson on now, *next it will be Martin Kelly* :lmao


:lmao Good call


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seb said:


> Right as you post that, Kelly is subbed on :lmao
> 
> So that's Downing, Carroll, Gerrard, Henderson, Kelly. Johnson would've played if not injured. Carragher probably would've played if he wasn't retired. Adam probably would've played if he wasn't Scottish.
> 
> :kenny


Yeah1993. :woy

Roy must be trying to get back on our good side or something. Then again our club currently is the face of ENGLISH football. Only right that is reflected in the squad.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice to see Defoe getting the club treatment at International level :lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

We're going to win the Euros!!!!!!!!!!! :downing


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That was fucking awful.

New manager, same old England bullshit. Negative, no tempo, no intensity, no flair, no composure.

Gareth Barry, James Milner and in particular Stewart Downing are all pathetic excuses for football players. So, so average. The fact that Downing is in the squad is a disgrace.

Not got much faith in Hodgson. Strange/poor squad selection and very poor performance and tactics tonight, even down to small things like sticking Chamberlain up front (what the fuck?) and Walcott wide when it should have been the other way around, and giving Downing 85 minutes of doing literally, absolutely NOTHING, and mugging Adam Johnson off with 5 fucking minutes.

The Euro's are going to be painful, this isn't a 'new' England, it's the same old shit.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Dat cross near the start from Downing, Ashley Young goal and clean sheet. :whiteknight

Barry looked awful tonight, altho he wasn't the only one doing crap passes. Walcott crap as well tbh, one time there was loads of space in front of him and he didn't run into it which is basically his main/only party trick. If I'm going to nitpick I hate it when teams just put one man on one post for corners, as England did tonight. Henderson getting minutes, there are no words fpalm :woy Still that's 3 parts of my 4 bet accumulator complete- Barca, Brazil and England. Just need a France win tomorrow now.


lolGermany


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:woy has said :barry is having a scan tomorrow on a groin injury, and ashley young and phil jones both came off with tight hamstrings fpalm


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe barry doesnt give a shit about your garbage football team and puts all his efforts into WINNING PREMIER LEAGUE MEDALS.


----------



## eddiefan (Dec 17, 2010)

Wasn't impressed by England at all. Don't know how Downing gets in the team after the terrible season he just had. Can't really blame Hodgson that much on his squad selection since he doesn't really have a big pool of talent to choose from. He really needs to do something about his tactics tho. They aren't winning anything if they play like that at the Euros.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

henderson to start against france ?

Might happen if the injuries keep piling up.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I bet a friend of mine who supports England that England won't come out of the group. Seeing Downing, Caroll and Barry starting raises my hopes :troll


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Paddy Power, France & Sweden to qualify @ 9/1. Saw it the other night and was very tempted. The odds on France to win the group weren't bad either, something like 13/8.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Cliffy Byro said:


> henderson to start against france ?
> 
> Might happen if the injuries keep piling up.


Hart

Johnson - Lescott - Terry - Cole

Walcott - Gerrard - Henderson - Downing

Young

Carroll

With Kelly on the bench. DAT POOL DOMINANCE :woy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just going through Paddy Power and I thought some of you might find these useful.

*Group Winners*
D: France 7/4 (England same odds!:lmao)
A: Russia 11/8, Poland 13/5 (For any deluded Greek fans, or fan, they're 5/1)
B: Germany 11/10, Holland 15/8, Portugal 4/1
C: Spain 8/15, Italy 7/2

*Group Straight Forecast*
D: France/England & England/France 9/2, France/Sweden 9/1
C: Spain/Italy 15/8, Italy/Spain 11/2, Spain/Ireland 6/1
B: Germany/Holland 11/4, Holland/Germany 7/2, Germany/Portugal 9/2
A: Russia/Poland 5/1, Poland/Russia 13/2, Russia/Czech Rep 11/2

*To Qualify from the Group*
Sweden 15/8, Ireland 10/3

*Not to Qualify from the Group*
England 6/4

*Finalists*
Germany & Spain 7/1, Spain & France 20/1, Holland & Spain 11/1, Germany & France 30/1, Ireland/England 375/1!

I need to check the draw to see if France & Spain could meet before the final but 20/1 is quite generous I think. I know that if the winners of Spain's group play the runners-up from ours but I'm sure France will win it comfortably and avoid Spain in the QF's. It's just if they'd then meet in the semi final, not sure.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

France to win group D is a cracking bet. I might get on that myself. And not necessarily because I think England are really shit, but moreso because France are very good.

EDIT - If you assume both Spain and France will win their groups (or even if both come second), then they'll be on opposite sides of the draw to each other, and would be able to meet in the final.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bananas said:


> France to win group D is a cracking bet. I might get on that myself. And not necessarily because I think England are really shit, but moreso because France are very good.


Yeah my eyes popped out when I saw those odds. I think they're just hoping that the patriotic England fans will see the odds on us as generous and avoid betting on France to go through.

I might have to throw a lot of my winnings from Over The Limit on that one.



Bananas said:


> EDIT - If you assume both Spain and France will win their groups, then they'll be on opposite sides of the draw to each other, and would be able to meet in the final.


I thought that was the case. That's so tempting. The German team that lost to Switzerland looked quite strong but it's a friendly and it'll be tough to choose between Germany & France if they meet in the semis. It'd be a cracker though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

On Sportingbet Australia, you can get 9/5 for France to win Group D. I'm getting on that train :mark: (England are favourites on there at 17/10 :lmao)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bananas said:


> On Sportingbet Australia, you can get 9/5 for France to win Group D. I'm getting on that train :mark: (England are favourites on there at 17/10 :lmao)


9/5 France?!:shocked:

So it's not just over here where we're overhyped then?! No Rooney for France & Sweden, even with him we'll struggle against France especially.

I've put £215 on France to win the group. £25 on a Germany/Spain final and £10 on France/Spain. I've also gone with three doubles of £15 a pop on Spain, Germany & France to win their groups.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Paddy Power got a special on how many goals Torres will score

7/4 to score None :torres

They've got Robben to miss a penalty during the Euros at 14/1 too.

Spain/France final is very likely if they both win their groups which they should do. 20/1 are great odds, especially compared to 14/1 for Spain/Italy or Spain/England Final.

Others wore a bet:
Croatia To Qualify From Group - 13/8
Benzama Top Goalscorer - 16/1
Van Persie Top Goalscorer - 10/1
Acc. on Spain/France/Germany to win group - £5 wins £39.28
Acc. on Spain/France/Germany to qualify from group - £5 wins £5.71*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Torres going to the Euros. :torres


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought I may have been unhealthy in putting $100AU on France to win the group, but I don't have shit on Nige.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spain left out Adrian, Muniain and... GOALDADO :lmao

:torres on the plane though!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

> Name Club
> Goalkeepers:
> Iker Casillas Real Madrid
> Pepe Reina Liverpool
> ...


*:torres over Soldado is incredible. 

Holy shit at how the strong the squad still is though. Glad Pedro got the nod.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What did :torres do to get on the squad over a player who was 100 times better than him all season. Lol at leaving Soldado out. The rest is pretty good.

Too bad villa could not make it into the squad.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Can't understand the rationale in leaving out Goldado. Without him, who's going to get all the gols?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

torres obviously

the only reason i can think of him getting if was on experience. but there's plenty in the rest of the squad so idk


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bananas said:


> I thought I may have been unhealthy in putting $100AU on France to win the group, but I don't have shit on Nige.


I've had a good few weeks and I've still got £600 left in my account so it's pretty reserved for me.

It all came from a £30 bet on Rovers to go down at 10/3 before the Bolton game. I put the £130 from that on Ashleigh & Pudsey to win Britain's Got Talent, then on Man City to win the title, then most of it on Sheamus, Kane, Johnny Lauranaitis & R-Boom to win in four trebles last weekend.

God bless Paddy Power for taking bets on WWE!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> torres obviously
> 
> the only reason i can think of him getting if was on experience. but there's plenty in the rest of the squad so idk


I think that's it. Experience. Villa going down and Torres scoring a few goals around April booked his place. You could tell Del Bosque didn't want to drop him when he did back in February.

He'll most likely start as well.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What sort of mental bookie takes bets on WWE matches :lmao

I hope for the bookies' sake that their odds were very short for any babyface wins.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not relevant to the Euro at all but anyone see any of the USA Vs Scotland game yesterday? Was a pretty good game and Bradley had a sweet goal. Donovan had a hat trick as well, really want to see him in the prem again.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Juanfran ahead of Siqueira/Enrique is bad (as Arbeloa can play both sides), as is Pepe Reina going ahead of Diego Lopez or even De Gea (3rd keeper never plays so I always think a young keeper should get the tournament 'feel'), Albiol has also barely played all season, but Negredo and Torres in particular going ahead of Soldado, Raul, Adrian.... ique2

My guess at the Spain team would be the same as it was before the squad went out:

Casillas

Arbeloa Ramos Pique Alba

Busquets Alonso Xavi

Iniesta Llorente Silva


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it might be a bit difficult for siqueira to play for spain with his italian citizenship


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought he was exactly the same as Thiago and could choose between Spain/Italy/Brazil?

Speaking of Thiago, no place for him either... Cesc the only back-up central midfielder :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think he can choose between brazil and italy. im just basing it that he's playing for italy in 2014 in fm :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

You say Cesc is the only back-up CM, but both Iniesta and Mata are good enough defensively to play a disciplined central midfield role too.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

> "There is no special case," said Del Bosque, of the players who missed out. "It's the same for everyone, Soldado, Adrian and the rest. They may feel upset but they must be good sportsmen."


Torres, Fabregas have both have indifferent seasons. Pedro has had a season full of injury and hasn't had a proper string of performances together all season. No Adrian, Soldado, Herrera. Is this guy for real! Also Raul has had a decent season too


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

While I personally can't wrap my head around Soldado being left at home (if it were up to me, he'd be starting), I don't think you can really question Del Bosque. The man's trophy cabinet speaks for itself. He has left some big names out, but Spain just have so many great players, that it's inevitable. To think that Mikel Arteta, who will likely be Arsenal's best player going into next season (assuming van Persie leaves) wasn't even in the running to make the squad, and rightly so I should add, says it all. With that many great players, some will have to miss out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Why wouldnt they want :torres on the squad? He's a proven winner. Both FA cup AND Champions league legend


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody still shocked at Woy's decision to take Downing over Johnson? Jinky showed more techinal ability and creative invention in five minutes than any other England player (barring Young) did against Norway. How can you emit such a gifted player?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I'd take Heskey over downing to be honest


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

redeadening said:


> Why wouldnt they want :torres on the squad? He's a proven winner. Both FA cup AND Champions league legend


He also has a world cup and euro medals too. Legend. FACT


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Anybody still shocked at Woy's decision to take Downing over Johnson? Jinky showed more techinal ability and creative invention in five minutes than any other England player (barring Young) did against Norway. How can you emit such a gifted player?


You're not alone. Walcott's bad enough but Downing takes the piss.



Bananas said:


> What sort of mental bookie takes bets on WWE matches :lmao
> 
> I hope for the bookies' sake that their odds were very short for any babyface wins.


Paddy Power, love 'em!

Sheamus was evens to retain until Sunday when he drifted to 4/6. Punk 4/9, R-Boom 1/3, Layla 4/7. I can't remember what Cena was but Johnny was 1/3 and got Kane at 2/9 over Ryder. I just can't wait for No Way Out now.:yum:


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*EURO team camps latest: 27 May*



> Many of the UEFA EURO 2012 nations stepped up their preparations for the tournament with friendly matches on Saturday, while France host Iceland this evening. UEFA.com has reporters assigned to every team and they will bring you the latest news from each camp, including reaction to last night's games, throughout the day.
> 
> *Greece *
> 
> ...


(Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Soldado: 17 league goals this season
Torres: 6 league goals this season

u mad soldadbro? :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England's Soccer Aid squad is better than Woy's squad :kenny

I would rather see John Bishop on the left-wing than Stewart Downing :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rest of the World - Stam, Keane, Crespo, Seedorf, Ljungberg, VDS and wait for it...

... Will Ferrell :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Last year they had Figo and Zidane 

Remember when it was England vs Germany?










Seaman playing, he's still better than Rob Green, and whoever Jack Butland is.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

why is serge playing for the rest of the world ?

He's from leicester.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

centre back pairing of these two :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

leicester isnt from the rest of the world?

also :mark: at crespo and keane playing

hell, that 11 could probably school half the teams in europe. so much class

i remember zidane being EPIC last year during a game


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Is Ferrell playing the anchorman role?

Not sure Edward Norton knows what a football is.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> why is serge playing for the rest of the world ?
> 
> He's from leicester.


He's of Italian descent, probably because of that.



redeadening said:


> *leicester isnt from the rest of the world?*
> also :mark: at crespo and keane playing
> 
> hell, that 11 could probably school half the teams in europe. so much class
> ...


You would think it was another country if you walked down Belgrave!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Jonathan Wilkes (whoever he is) looks like a really solid player, Murs and the JLS guy don't look bad either


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Jonathan Wilkes (whoever he is) looks like a really solid player, Murs and the JLS guy don't look bad either


I think he was on Crewe's books as a youngster, they certainly know how to develop technically gifted players.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Nice goal from Serge, remember he scored probably the best goal in soccer am history


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

France looking very promising at the moment even if it is a friendly against Iceland (who BTW aren't that bad).

They just have that attacking style about them that shows me that they can have a good EURO.

(Y)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seeing the ball go sailing over Seaman's head like that brought back bad memories of Ronaldinho's free kick in 2002 

Lol at Stam getting riled up, him and Keane in defense would put fear into most Premier League strikers even today


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

As soon as I said that Iceland score :lol
France 0-1 Iceland - 28'


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

2-0 to Iceland :hmm:

Maybe the group isn't so clear cut. Home fans booing the France players :lol


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> As soon as I said that Iceland score :lol
> France 0-1 Iceland - 28'


LOL 0-2 now :lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Are France feilding a weakend side or something? If not then i'm gonna feel really stupid for making them my dark horses for the tournament


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> Are France feilding a weakend side or something? If not then i'm gonna feel really stupid for making them my dark horses for the tournament


Well I didn't see the lineups but Benzema,Evra,Ben Arfa and Nasri are all playing. I wouldn't call it a weak side. Ribery is on the bench.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a friendly. I doubt they even care much.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Did Tyledsley just call Williams "messiah"?

Seedorf and Ljungberg are class.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LE SOCKS!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Stam's a fucking beast.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

If France start with Olivier Giroud instead of Benzema I think they could win it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

3-2 France :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:kenny


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kenny Dalglish can't even win a game of Soccer Aid :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Kielty is from Northern Ireland, same as me. If you want anything ruined, whether it be a charity football match, your wedding or you're granny's 80th birthday - he's your man


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Only caught the last ten minutes of the France match but they looked really dangerous going forward. Ribery was a monster and his goal was tremendous.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

With the old coach gone and captain 'go fuck yourself' exiled to china, i can see them making a run for the cup

Squad loaded with champions and underrated heroes


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Giroud looked brilliant, sneaky little player for Fantasy Football teams perhaps!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

England lift the Soccer Aid trophy, :wenger is jealous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I just saw the France squad for 2006 world cup

how the fuck could a team with Zidane, Henry, Makelele, Viera, gallas, Abidal, Barthez, Ribery and malouda not win?

Seriously, most teams would kill for Makelele or Viera or Zidane, france had all three!


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Italy had Cannavaro, Nesta, Pirlo, Gattuso, del Piero, Totti, Buffon. Just as good.

France 'slipping' at the start isn't too much of a surprise. They probably expected a routine run out, bitch them around, and got taken aback. Earful from Blanc at halftime, couple of changes and just finish the workout as a win. I mean, if a Scotland side which was coached by Berti Vogts can defeat Iceland, then anyone should manage.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> I just saw the France squad for 2006 world cup
> 
> how the fuck could a team with Zidane, Henry, Makelele, Viera, gallas, Abidal, Barthez, Ribery and malouda not win?
> 
> Seriously, most teams would kill for Makelele or Viera or Zidane, france had all three!


You could also ask the question about France at Euro 2004:

Lizarazu, Vieira, Gallas, Makelele, Pires, Desailly, Zidane, Henry, Thuram, Barthez, Sagnol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> Italy had Cannavaro, Nesta, Pirlo, Gattuso, del Piero, Totti, Buffon. Just as good.
> 
> France 'slipping' at the start isn't too much of a surprise. They probably expected a routine run out, bitch them around, and got taken aback. Earful from Blanc at halftime, couple of changes and just finish the workout as a win. I mean, if a Scotland side which was coached by Berti Vogts can defeat Iceland, then anyone should manage.


At one stage when Iceland were 0-2 up.. France had 17 shots to their 3..

Just one of those shock starts really. France bossed it.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nice to see Theo Walcott playing under the name Aston Merrygold 24 hours after the Norway game :woy

Seedorf & Stam were immense. If they cared about scoring it would've been a massacre. Unlike Sheringham & Phillips who treated it like a play-off final.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Staam just bossed it

Forgot how great he was

Also what happened to Gordon Ramesy?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

haribo said:


> *Nice to see Theo Walcott playing under the name Aston Merrygold 24 hours after the Norway game :woy*
> 
> Seedorf & Stam were immense. If they cared about scoring it would've been a massacre. Unlike Sheringham & Phillips who treated it like a play-off final.


:lmao

I said the exact same thing on Twitter.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Staam just bossed it
> 
> Forgot how great he was
> 
> Also what happened to Gordon Ramesy?


Sheringham took him out.

I thought he made a _meal_ out of it personally.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

At first I thought Ramesy was faking it but then the stretcher came out

surely he isnt THAT big of an ass to make such a big fuss that 7 minutes of the game would be wasted and hed be stretchered off?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> At first I thought Ramesy was faking it but then the stretcher came out
> 
> surely he isnt THAT big of an ass to make such a big fuss that 7 minutes of the game would be wasted and hed be stretchered off?


He did use to play for Rangers... :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

haribo said:


> Seedorf & Stam were immense. If they cared about scoring it would've been a massacre. Unlike Sheringham & Phillips who treated it like a play-off final.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i read that evra was responsible for both iceland goals

im so shocked


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

just saw sheringhams tackle on ramsey there in the soccer aid game. A bit over the top, but from the highlights I saw, sheringham seemed to be taking it VERY seriously and looked as pissed off as he always does. Things like these make me believe what andy cole, keane and the likes have said about him in the man U dressing room. He seems like a bit of a cunt.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

when you see their squad like this, its even more ridiculous. but we can take them 

Anyway, France continue their unbeaten run to 19. Id love for us to be the one to end that in the quarters if we happened to meet.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

I cannot believe that Soldado didn't get picked. Devastated.

So what? Torres is the new Raul. No matter how average he is, he'll always get picked. fair enough. but why pick Negredo, when Soldado is clearly the better striker. VDB is ridiculous, and thanks to him has made Spain boring.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ramos looks so fucking goofy lol.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's funny how the two Spanish players in England stand out in that picture. Mata and Torres, they're so pale :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The Del Bosque picture is brilliant. Looks like a happy Spanish Mario.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bananas said:


> It's funny how the two Spanish players in England stand out in that picture. Mata and Torres, they're so pale :lmao


silva get dat tan in manchester


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nas said:


> I cannot believe that Soldado didn't get picked. Devastated.
> 
> So what? Torres is the new Raul. No matter how average he is, he'll always get picked. fair enough. but why pick Negredo, when Soldado is clearly the better striker. VDB is ridiculous, and thanks to him has made Spain boring.


It is stupid not to pick Soldado but VDB has done a great job for Spain.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

When you win the Euro Cup and World cup in a row, people stop questioning your choices

or atleast they should. I think he just really trusts torres, and it will be interesting to see how Torres does with some of the best support ever behind him


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Things did start picking up for Torres towards the end of the season, so its not a completely bonkers decision.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Raymond Domenech said that the game against England will be an easy one for France because England doesn't have quality as a team. :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Things did start picking up for Torres towards the end of the season, so its not a completely bonkers decision.


So does that mean :woy made the right choice with Big Andeh? :side: 

Like Redead said though when you win big competitons in succession it's hard to question your squad choices. Hell there is a chance Torres may not even feature but who knows. May give him a slight boost anyway which can only be good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Del Bosque didn't win the Euros. That be Aragones.

Torres got in because Villa is injured and they wanted someone experience up top. For the past 8 or so years, it has been Torres with Raul, then Torres, Raul and Villa, then Torres and Villa and then finally Villa alone. So not a lot of others have had a look in. So it makes sense to have someone who knows what is going on. And he did finish the season in positive form. He's buzzing over winning the Champions League, so yeah, it's not as crazy as it sounds.

Still, Soldado should have been in there.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's an absolutely ludicrous decision to take him, I don't remember Torres having a single standout performance in the past couple of months of his supposed 'revival' (when he's been poor by his past standards as opposed to absolutely God awful) apart from the hat-trick he got against Leicester, a Championship side. In that same period, at least Pedro has been scoring and assisting goals at the end of the season and sort of earned a call-up despite his poor season. Torres' club form has been bad but he's been just as bad for Spain, they improved dramatically at the World Cup when they dropped him and he's done even less since then, whilst Spain have looked much better playing Silva and Llorente in the centre. Soldado himself got a hat-trick for Spain a couple of months ago. It doesn't matter though, Torres won't play, and Spain have enough quality elsewhere to accomodate. He's an absolute hack and has been for a couple of years now, a shame, but it happens. Adrian, Raul and Soldado who were all far more worthy will all be genuinely gutted.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> It's an absolutely ludicrous decision to take him, I don't remember Torres having a single standout performance in the past couple of months of his supposed 'revival' (when he's been poor by his past standards as opposed to absolutely God awful) *apart from the hat-trick he got against Leicester, a Championship side.* In that same period, at least Pedro has been scoring and assisting goals at the end of the season and sort of earned a call-up despite his poor season. Torres' club form has been bad but he's been just as bad for Spain, they improved dramatically at the World Cup when they dropped him and he's done even less since then, whilst Spain have looked much better playing Silva and Llorente in the centre. Soldado himself got a hat-trick for Spain a couple of months ago. It doesn't matter though, Torres won't play, and Spain have enough quality elsewhere to accomodate. He's an absolute hack and has been for a couple of years now, a shame, but it happens. Adrian, Raul and Soldado who were all far more worthy will all be genuinely gutted.


It was against QPR not Leicester. I agree, torres does not deserve his spot for the euros. Adrian, Raul and Soldado were far more worthy for that spot.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't know why I said Leicester. QPR are more or less a Championship calibre side anyway :cashley


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> It's an absolutely ludicrous decision to take him, I don't remember Torres having a single standout performance in the past couple of months of his supposed 'revival' (when he's been poor by his past standards as opposed to absolutely God awful) apart from the hat-trick he got against Leicester, a Championship side. In that same period, at least Pedro has been scoring and assisting goals at the end of the season and sort of earned a call-up despite his poor season. Torres' club form has been bad but he's been just as bad for Spain, they improved dramatically at the World Cup when they dropped him and he's done even less since then, whilst Spain have looked much better playing Silva and Llorente in the centre. Soldado himself got a hat-trick for Spain a couple of months ago. It doesn't matter though, Torres won't play, and Spain have enough quality elsewhere to accomodate. He's an absolute hack and has been for a couple of years now, a shame, but it happens. Adrian, Raul and Soldado who were all far more worthy will all be genuinely gutted.


Torres has been assisting throughout the whole season. He also started scoring at the end of the season. Some were against crap teams (like Barca 8*D) but goals are goals. You know I don't usually defend him and have been critical of him throughout the season, but he has been much better since Di Matteo arrived.

I'm not saying he deserves to go in front of Adrian and Soldado, but I can understand the reasons why he has been picked. Especially since Villa isn't there.

I bet you Torres starts the tournament and scores goals :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

criscito out of the tournament, under investigation for match fixing


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Then who would be the left back?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Torres has been assisting throughout the whole season. He also started scoring at the end of the season. Some were against crap teams (like Barca 8*D) but goals are goals. You know I don't usually defend him and have been critical of him throughout the season, but he has been much better since Di Matteo arrived.
> 
> I'm not saying he deserves to go in front of Adrian and Soldado, but I can understand the reasons why he has been picked. Especially since Villa isn't there.
> 
> I bet you Torres starts the tournament and scores goals :side:


There isn't really any logic in picking him. If you want experience, which Spain have in abundance throughout the side anyway, you pick Raul, who is much more deserving based on the last couple of years. I hope Torres plays. If England do get through, they're probably playing Spain in the first knockout round.

As for assists, he has 4 in 32 league games this season, 12 in all competitions which isn't a lot when you're not scoring at all. You say he's started scoring at the end of the season, but apart from the QPR game, his only goal since the end of March was that goal against Barcelona, which was a pretty irrelevant goal anyway + an easy one as Barcelona had only 1 player not in and around Chelsea's penalty area. But you've acknowledged he doesn't deserve to go in front of Adrian and Soldado anyway, so there's not much difference in opinion here, just I think it's a bit more ridiculous than you do :torres

Euro 2012 smiley suggestions anyone? Done a few already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

balzaretti i presume


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

@ Seb, The man himself, EL TORO


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

lol wut @ Criscito under investigation for match fixing. Odd.

Balzaretti seems the logical choice altho Bocchetti and Chiellini are both decent at LB and Cassani can play there too.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:barry out of euros, Jagielka called up in his place fpalm


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Jagielka should've been in the squad in the first place, glad I don't have to see Barry playing. Why not call another midfielder up though? Has Woy not realised from Capello's era that international football is won and lost in midfield? Presumably VERSATILE PHIL JONES is Barry's replacement, but then who covers the awful Glen Johnson?

:woy :kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:barry already has the only medal that matters. euro was an afterthought. he's not really injured, just didnt want to lower himself to ungurlund's standards


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

You can't buy the Euros tho so I think we all know which medal really matters more. :woy


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

watch italy try


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres

Srsly tho it's not fair to accuse a nation with a history of match fixing to make profits via betting of bribing UEFA/FIFA, totally different things. :blatter


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Knowing Platini and Blatter's hatred of England, they probably set up plans to accuse England of match fixing




And then they remembered England's last 3 tournaments and realised nobody would believe a team that does that badly is fixing anything :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Adam Ljajic has been dropped from Serbia's squad for refusing to sing the national anthem. Ljajic is muslim.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

German Squad for Euros:

Goalkeepers: 
Manuel Neuer Bayern Munich
Tim Wiese Werder Bremen
Ron-Robert Zieler Hannover

Defenders: 
Holger Badstuber Bayern Munich
Jerome Boateng Bayern Munich
Benedikt Howedes Schalke
Mats Hummels Dortmund
Philipp Lahm Bayern Munich
Per Mertesacker Arsenal
Marcel Schmelzer Dortmund

Midfielders: 
Lars Bender Leverkusen
Mario Gotze Dortmund
Ilkay Gundogan Dortmund
Sami Khedira Real Madrid
Toni Kroos Bayern Munich
Mesut Ozil Real Madrid
Bastian Schweinsteiger Bayern Munich

Attackers: 
Mario Gomez Bayern Munich
Miroslav Klose Lazio
Thomas Muller Bayern Munich
Lukas Podolski Koln
Marco Reus Monchengladbach
Andre Schurrle Leverkusen


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> German Squad for Euros:
> 
> Goalkeepers:
> Manuel Neuer Bayern Munich
> ...












Good luck to the other 15 teams


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great move replacing Barry with a defender woy :woy

I prefer Jagielka being in over Henderson but still a like for like replacement should have been the direction, not another CB. Relying heavily on Parker being fit or else out midfield is gonna get BOSSED against France.*


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> German Squad for Euros:
> 
> Goalkeepers:
> Manuel Neuer Bayern Munich
> ...



Fucking hell. The talent running through that team is incredible. Defence can be got at though. Surprised Trochowski didnt make it though. Is he injured or something?

And as for the whole Barry fiasco, Jags should have been there to begin with. Would have thought he would have called up Carrick instead but meh, not like were gonna win it anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

So will they go with the same attack as last time?

Klose - Polish
Podolski - Polish
Ozil - Recites Muslim prayers instead of singing the national anthem

:torres













(i'm not bitter)


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Adam Ljajic has been dropped from Serbia's squad for refusing to sing the national anthem. Ljajic is muslim.


That's not the same guy who got punched out by the fiorentina manager is it ?

Edit: Why isn't westermann in the squad ?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Cliffy Byro said:


> That's not the same guy who got punched out by the fiorentina manager is it ?
> 
> Edit: Why isn't westermann in the squad ?


Yeah him. Supposed to be a right tosser too.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

CyberWaste said:


> when you see their squad like this, its even more ridiculous. but we can take them
> 
> Anyway, France continue their unbeaten run to 19. Id love for us to be the one to end that in the quarters if we happened to meet.


My god Spain's goalkeeping options are scary!!! 
They also have De Gea who even though he is a awesome keeper there just isn't a spot for him on this awesome team.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> @ Seb, The man himself, EL TORO


TOROSIDIS TOROSIDIS (Y)
One of the most important players on our NT.
My heart skipped a beat when he limped off the field the other day.
He is said to be out for 10 days which all but rules him out of the opener vs Poland. :sad:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody in the UK watching Panarama, scary stuff

The biggest problems seem to lie with the authiorities I.E the Polish FA, who only seem to hand out punishments when incidents are brought to the attention to the media outside of Poland


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Yeah i'm watching panorama, why are the euros here at all.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely shocking stuff. Fucking irresponsible of UEFA to not even consider this issue before allowing them to host the tournament.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah shocking footage, ridiculous that UEFA are hosting it there


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Will be watching it later, but whatever is on there is probably not as bad as what you see in Russia, who have the 2018 World Cup. Pretty sure UEFA/FIFA say they give these countries a chance to "overcome their problems", when the fact that there are problems mean tournaments should be going nowhere near these places in the first place.

:blatter


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thought I was watching The Football Factory when I turned it on, if I was a non-white fan I certainly wouldn't want to go there after seeing that


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So wait do UEFA actually acknowledge that there is Racism problem in these 2 countries but they think that giving these countries the Euro's that it will somehow erase the problem?

Why not just ban the clubs from all European competition? and if the problem is more widespread then ban both nations from being able to take part in both European Cup/World Cup competitions, then we might see the Ukrainian FA and Polish FA try and actually do something about the problem


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Like UEFA are going to do anything about racism:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/apr/11/manchester-city-fined-porto-racism


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Neither UEFA nor FIFA think logically and probably did very little to research and consider this issue before they awarded them the tournament. It wont help them overcome their problems, if anything it will fucking exacerbate the problems. But UEFA are too fucking stupid to comprehend that. 

Just have to hope that the ultra's stay away from the games and just allow football supporters to sit in the stadium and cheer on their nation without fear of getting the shit kicked out of them. How likely is that though?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Well they are holding 2018 in Russia, so FIFA don't really give shits about racism. Just the quick bucks and 'help football develop' in developing countries.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Didn't see the Panorama but probably will check it out later. Russia will probably be 10x worse though. Fifa/UEFA never really care about racism big time anyway. They care to an extent but when you have stuff like City getting fined more for people late onto the pitch that Porto for racism from fans it kinda says it all about where their priorities lie.

Also pretty sure AOC & walcott's families have come out and said they are staying at home. Even SOL said that the fans may as well stay back.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah watching it now, exactly what I expected really having seen Ross Kemp on Gangs a few years ago. Sad, shocking, but not surprising. UEFA and the Polish and Ukraine FA's should be extremely embarrassed by this sort of footage and that nothing is done about it.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

spot the footballer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JUAN

They better not hurt him :side:


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Yer man throwing a barca jersey at him to sign.... yeah... a bit like getting seeing rooney and getting him to sign your arsenal jersey or whatever


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Juan

Getting a boner thinking the work he'll do this season with Hazard and Ramires and Torres. Finally some creative ticking

:wilkins


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

too bad your not getting out of your group dickhead










looks more like edgar davids without the goggles than ronalidhno


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Italy have decent options but the team is still too young and raw and lacks direction. I dont think they recovered from the 2010 fiasco

Things may change by world cup time though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> German Squad for Euros:
> 
> Goalkeepers:
> Manuel Neuer Bayern Munich
> ...


That is incredible. No chance for anyone to challege them apart from Spain imo. 

Italy will most likely qualify from their group and get eliminated by France in the next round. 
Croatia and Ireland definetely have a chance to qualify too. I would not count them out.


----------



## Dan 22 (May 29, 2012)

About racism in Poland and Ukraine
Men, don't you understand that few days after EURO 2012 Olympic
Games in London are starting? If you'll spend money in Poland and 
Ukraine wont have enough power and money sources for London!
Business is ugly thing and "bosses" will do everything to get most benefits
from it. If you really want to know about racism in European countries
go to correct statistics. You'll be amazed how fare behind for sample Poland 
from England or France is in racism felony. We are not an angels but 
media are pushing to fare.


----------



## Dan 22 (May 29, 2012)

Pictures from Hutnik in Krakow (English training base almost ready)

krakow.pl/pliki/24790/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24829/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24770/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24792/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24798/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24821/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24827/4
krakow.pl/pliki/24803/4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Italy have decent options but the team is still *too young* and raw and lacks direction. I dont think they recovered from the 2010 fiasco
> 
> Things may change by world cup time though


16/25 of the squad are 26 or over...

they have 3 21 year old forwards tho (mario, borini, destro), i suppose di natale/mario will start, idk how fit cassano is


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 16/25 of the squad are 26 or over...
> 
> they have 3 21 year old forwards tho (mario, borini, destro), i suppose di natale/mario will start, idk how fit cassano is


Di natale will not start, the coach has to much of faith on cassano. The attack will probably be: 
giovino, cassano, balloteli. The squad is not so young but it is much younger than the 2010. 

Btw what is the best germany starting eleven?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neuer at the post.

Lahm at RB and Schmelzer at LB. Center is a toss-up. I think Holger and Hummels are the best two defenders from the group, but I'm not sure if they want someone more experienced out there, or if they'd stick with Bayern's CB partnership b/c they're familiar with each other.

Schweinsteiger in the deep-lying midfield role, Khedira most likely being his partner. And attack will consist of Ozil, Podolski, Muller/Reus and Klose. So not that much different from the WC starting 11 except the defence.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Yanga Mbiwa and Gourcuff cut from the France squad. Ben Arfa makes it, thankfully we'll have Ashley Cole against him if he starts.

Cédric Carrasso
Hugo Lloris
Steve Mandanda

Gaël Clichy
Mathieu Debuchy
Patrice Evra
Laurent Koscielny
Philippe Mexes
Adil Rami
Anthony Réveillère

Yohan Cabaye
Alou Diarra
Florent Malouda
Marvin Martin
Blaise Matuidi
Yann M'vila
Samir Nasri

Hatem Ben Arfa
Karim Benzema
Olivier Giroud
Jérémy Menez
Franck Ribéry
Mathieu Valbuena

Looks a lot stronger than England :woy


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Netherlands squad for Euro 2012

Goalkeepers: Maarten Stekelenburg (AS Roma), Michel Vorm (Swansea), Tim Krul (Newcastle).

Defenders: Khalid Boulahrouz (Stuttgart), John Heitinga (Everton), Joris Mathijsen (Malaga), Ron Vlaar (Feyenoord), Wilfred Bouma (PSV Eindhoven), Gregory van der Wiel (Ajax), Jetro Willems (PSV Eindhoven).

Midfielders: Ibrahim Afellay (Barcelona), Mark van Bommel (AC Milan), Nigel de Jong (Manchester City), Stijn Schaars (Sporting Lisbon), Wesley Sneijder (Inter Milan), Kevin Strootman (PSV Eindhoven), Rafael van der Vaart (Tottenham).

Forwards: Klaas-Jan Huntelaar (Schalke), Luuk de Jong (FC Twente), Dirk Kuyt (Liverpool), Luciano Narsingh (Heerenveen), Robin van Persie (Arsenal), Arjen Robben (Bayern Munich).


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So damn pumped for the Euros.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Italy squad for the euros 2012

Name	Club
Goalkeepers: 
Gianluigi Buffon	Juventus
Morgan De Sanctis	Napoli
Salvatore Sirigu	Paris Saint-Germain

Defenders: 
Ignazio Abate	AC Milan
Federico Balzaretti	Palermo
Andrea Barzagli	Juventus
Leonardo Bonucci	Juventus
Giorgio Chiellini	Juventus
Christian Maggio	Napoli
Angelo Ogbonna	Torino

Midfielders: 
Daniele De Rossi	Roma
Alessandro Diamanti	Bologna
Emanuele Giaccherini	Juventus
Claudio Marchisio	Juventus
Riccardo Montolivo	Fiorentina/AC Milan
Thiago Motta	Paris Saint-Germain
Antonio Nocerino	AC Milan
Andrea Pirlo	Juventus

Attackers: 
Mario Balotelli	Manchester City
Fabio Borini	Roma
Antonio Cassano	AC Milan
Antonio Di Natale	Udinese
Sebastian Giovinco	Parma

It is decent. The coach made the right choices.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Neuer at the post.
> 
> Lahm at RB and Schmelzer at LB. Center is a toss-up. I think Holger and Hummels are the best two defenders from the group, but I'm not sure if they want someone more experienced out there, or if they'd stick with Bayern's CB partnership b/c they're familiar with each other.
> 
> Schweinsteiger in the deep-lying midfield role, Khedira most likely being his partner. And attack will consist of Ozil, Podolski, Muller/Reus and Klose. So not that much different from the WC starting 11 except the defence.


No mario gomez?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Sure Mario Gomez. I just want Klose to have one last great tournament.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

^Makes two of us. I want Klose to get the golden boot.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Klose won't choke when it comes to the big moments.

Gomez on the other hand...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Klose's international record is godlike

Id have him start everytime


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pfft, like TAP IN GOMEZ is going to start ahead of BIG TOURNAMENT KLOSE. The cycle is usually the same, the guy does nothing/is pretty average for 2 years at club level, everyone forgets about him, and then suddenly BAM!, World Cup or the Euro's come along and he's a world beater for 4 weeks.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Russia drew 0-0 with Lithuania tonight?

Ireland also beat some Pistoia XI 5-0, Keane (2), Cox, Long & Walters all scoring


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Italy's squad is pretty much what I expected apart from Pazzini and one of Bocchetti/Ranocchia not being there ahead of Ogbonna. France don't really have many out and out strikers atm just Benzema and Giroud made it, guys like Gameiro not in form and former picks like Saha, Trezeguet and Ciise all didn't make it.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greece Final Squad:
Tziolis and Kone cut from the squad.



> *Goalkeepers:* Kostas Chalkias (PAOK FC), Michalis Sifakis (Aris Thessaloniki FC), Alexandros Tzorvas (US Città di Palermo).
> 
> *Defenders:* Vassilis Torossidis (Olympiacos FC), Kyriakos Papadopoulos (FC Schalke 04), Sokratis Papastathopoulos (SV Werder Bremen), Avraam Papadopoulos (Olympiacos FC), José Holebas (Olympiacos FC), Giorgos Tzavellas (AS Monaco FC), Stelios Malezas (PAOK FC).
> 
> ...


Really happy with the squad. (Y)


Source: UEFA.COM


*EURO team camps latest: 28 May*



> UEFA EURO 2012 is 11 days away and excitement is building ahead of this summer's tournament in Poland and Ukraine. UEFA.com has reporters assigned to each of the teams as they continue their final tournament preparations with friendly matches this week. They will bring you the latest news from each camp with updates throughout the day.
> 
> *Netherlands *
> A scan has confirmed defender Joris Mathijsen suffered a hamstring strain during the warm-up defeat against Bulgaria. The Málaga CF defender was forced off with the injury 16 minutes into the friendly game, the Netherlands' first home defeat in 19 matches. The news, following an MRI scan, will provide a headache for coach Bert van Marwijk who had named his final 23-man party hours before kick-off. A Dutch statement said: "In the coming days we have to wait and see how the injury develops."
> ...


Source: UEFA.COM


*EURO team camps latest: 29 May*




> UEFA EURO 2012 is 10 days away and excitement is building ahead of this summer's tournament in Poland and Ukraine. UEFA.com has reporters assigned to each of the teams as they continue their final tournament preparations with friendly matches this week. They will bring you the latest news from each camp with updates throughout the day.
> 
> *Italy*)
> The Italy squad felt the tremors of the earthquake that hit Emilia-Romagna this morning with striker Antonio Di Natale suffering a terrifying lift descent on his way to breakfast at the team hotel. The Udinese Calcio striker emerged unscathed but shaken. It was the second quake to hit the northern Italian region in eight days, and though Parma FC's Stadio Tardini passed a security inspection, the decision was taken to call off the Azzurri's match against Luxembourg, as mentioned below.
> ...


Source: UEFA.COM


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

For the record Foley isn't injured, Trap wanted to bring McShane to cover cb and rb


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Renegade™;11518920 said:


> Italy's squad is pretty much what I expected apart from Pazzini and one of Bocchetti/Ranocchia not being there ahead of Ogbonna. France don't really have many out and out strikers atm just Benzema and Giroud made it, guys like Gameiro not in form and former picks like Saha, Trezeguet and Ciise all didn't make it.


Trezeguet? He's hardly played for France at all since 2006.

EDIT - Yeah, he's only played two games for them since the World Cup 2006 Final. He was never in contention for this squad.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm just struggling to think of strikers for France full stop 8*D. Obviously I forgot Henry but yeah, they really don't have many to choose from atm.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Loic Remy was probably the name you were looking for.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ferdinand not picked but Caroll is?


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

If Kevin Foley isn't careful he will get the Andy Ried treatment!



> Mario Balotelli has warned he will walk off the pitch if he is racially abused while playing for Italy in Euro 2012
> 
> The Manchester City striker was the victim of racism from the crowd during his time playing in Italy.
> 
> ...



http://msn.foxsports.com/foxsoccer/...h-if-racially-abused-threatens-to-kill-053012


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Foley will be fine, Andy Reid got that treatment because he was fat and didn't care


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Ferdinand not picked but Caroll is?


It was between him and Terry. They couldn't have both on the team because well lets just say that the England camp wouldn't be a comfortable place to be around. :terry


----------



## Emarosa (Sep 12, 2007)

GENIUS


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ Nice sig.

:evra

Edit

:lions :lions :lions :lions :lions :lions






IT'S COMING HOME

:stevie :hart arker :rooney :theo :cashley :terry :downing 

:barry :becks :carrick :hesk2 :jones :gnev :woy

I'll be :terry1 when Terry recreates Bobby Moore raping Pele at 3:01 on Andres Iniesta.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It was between him and Terry. They couldn't have both on the team because well lets just say that the England camp wouldn't be a comfortable place to be around. :terry


lol awkward.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

> Euro 2012: England's Frank Lampard suffers training injury
> 
> England's Frank Lampard will undergo a thigh scan on Thursday after pulling up in training ahead of Saturday's pre-Euro 2012 friendly against Belgium.
> 
> ...



HERE COMES THE CAVALRY


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't wait for the link up play between Henderson, Downing and Carroll.

:downing


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Jesus Christ. Henderson, Carroll and Downing are all probably gonna start the first game. Johnson too if he's fit. Must be Woy's revenge for Liverpool sacking him. Knows we suck and we're going home early so let's place shitty Liverpool players and blame Liverpool us sucking.

:woy*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry South Korea... but you're about to get destroyed.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Foley will be fine, Andy Reid got that treatment because he was fat and didn't care


Speaking out against the manager in the press is never a wise idea tho

Wonder will Woy give Carrick a call now England are stuck at CM altho Scotty Parker & Stevie G were prob going too be first choice any ways!


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Really don't like that version of three lions.

98 version was better.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

"No more years of hurt" sucked and you can't beat the original. Pretty shitty sound quality on that video though and is that the German squad they dubbed in celebrating at the end? :hmm:

Best football song ever. By a long way. Nothing else quite gets you pumped like that for an England football match. They still blast it out at Wembley before the Anthems are played. You can say what you want about England, but supporting them has been a rollercoaster ride over the last 15 years and has never been boring (well, apart from the Algeria game).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Which is the one that starts with "Gareth Southgate, the whole of England is with you....OH IT'S SAVED! SAVED! SAVED!"

That's the best one


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

people get pumped for england football matches?

:blatter


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You'll never know the feeling. Well, until Australia start becoming relevant on the World Stage maybe enguin






^ Best version btw.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Which is the one that starts with "Gareth Southgate, the whole of England is with you....OH IT'S SAVED! SAVED! SAVED!"
> 
> That's the best one


thats the 98 one.


Only minus was having robbie williams in the video.

the kuntz joke was class tho.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Im sorry lads.3 Lions is a good song,with a very good video and may also be the best ENGLAND song too get you pumped for a match but the best football song in English has too be this one from Italia 90








Back then we were a very hard side too break down and beat a bit like todays team!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That wasn't even the best Italia 90 song.






Another classic with the mighty John Barnes actually doing a good job rapping. Time I made a playlist for the Euro's :lions


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Should have looked at your location before i clicked the link.


I was expecting World in Motion by New Order featuring MC Barnes.

Edit:Seb pipped me


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Haha was just about to post that^


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

This song reminds me more than anything of the 98 World Cup. Probably because they used it at the time on FIFA.






Another classic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

1-1 at half. very nice South Korea!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vindaloo > Three Lions


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Can a mod embed the link as i don't know how.That will save people clicking on it...Its a very good football song tho and still gives me goose bumps.

Heres our latest offering if anyones interested..The lyrics were written by listeners too a national radio station here and all the profits go too charity.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I remeber that game :lmao


I remember the keepers karate kicking the camera men when they let a goal in.

I actually thought that shit happened for real in the 30'-50's. I then thought "hang on, camera men weren't allowed on the pitch 70 years ago.


I was a dumbass kid :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vindaloo is good because of the ENGERLAND NA NA chants that ensue at pubs and stadiums when England are playing. Oh and "Can I introduce you please, too a lump of Cheddar Cheese". It's not a better song than Three Lions tho.

@ i got, [ youtube ]Everything after = in the URL[ /youtube ]


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The video is so BOSS as well:






:lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WE'RE GONNA SCORE ONE MOREEEEEE THAAAAAAN YOOOOU

Fucking loved Tubthumping as well, never really understand the lyrics at the time though. We haven't had a good football song in ages


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Vindaloo video is superb :lmao Never realised until now it was a Bitter Sweet Symphony parody:






One of my favourite songs. Always makes me think of Euro 96, its a shame shitty ITV use it as their theme tune now.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

In ages you say ?





8*D


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Almost as bad as the Ant & Dec song^

I heard all the profits from Bittersweet Symphony went to Mick Jagger & Keith Richards btw, The Verve didn't get a penny. Always reminds me of the movie Cruel Intentions


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

wankers.


promising a 50/50 split then shafting them after the songs success.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cazorla scoring yet another free kick, this time under the wall, Ronaldinho-style. He got like 5 or 6 last season, might be the best free kick taker since Juninho Pernambucano.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

England's tournament themes got me thinking about the BBC/ITV intros. They get ingrained into your mind when you see them like 20 times.






Feels like a lifetime ago.









Nothing beats Pavane though:






enaldo


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I did like the BBC Euro 2004 Intro, although for some reason I seem to remember that the BBC included the vocals but apparently it was just the instrumental 

But my favourite to date is the ITV 2006 World Cup theme, but then again I am a huge Kasabian fan so there is some bias there


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Had to be done I'm afraid


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Loic Remy was probably the name you were looking for.


Thought he was in the squad? 

They really didn't take many strikers at all lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hes injured

real shame


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

:torres scored.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> You'll never know the feeling. Well, until Australia start becoming relevant on the World Stage maybe enguin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


england relevant

ique2


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

catching a flight tomorrow evening back to ireland, then on to poland mid next week. wont be on here for a month or so id say, so enjoy the euros lads. I look forward to us getting out of our group to face either england or france... good times ahead!


must say, im mightily excited for the massive piss up when the irish and polish football fans get together next week. 2 best drinking nations in the world = whale of a time


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I always liked this one, even though it was absolutely shit.


"Sven's the man, he's got a plan. We've found our super Swede"


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Had to be done I'm afraid


I must remember to set the sky+ box before I go to poland, dont want to miss a seCOND of apres match.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> england relevant
> 
> ique2


We'll always be relevant :lions :lions















































































































































































































































































So many memorable moments. Wouldn't change any of them. Well, apart from most of them :rooney


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Where's USA 94 or Euro 08? :side:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Group D: 
1. France
2. England
3. Ukraine
4. Sweden

Quarter Final: France - Italy, England - Spain (Y)


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i just realised france went from not qualifying in 1994 to winning it in 1998 ique2


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

And they only qualified for 1998 because they were hosts :torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Snrub said:


> england relevant
> 
> ique2


:kobe

England are always the biggest draw, the native fans in whatever country the tournament is being hosted in always go craziest for Beckham Heskey England.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

and were the first team in history to win the World Cup and the Euro Cup afterwards :jordan3


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> i just realised france went from not qualifying in 1994 to winning it in 1998 ique2


England didn't qualify in 08. Could history repeat itself unk


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> England didn't qualify in 08. Could history repeat itself unk


:mark:

The Golden Generation. For queen and country.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:lions:hart:stevie:redknapp:hesk1:hesk2parker:cashley:terry1:downing:terry:carrick:lions

:blatter is not impressed


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Don't worry there are some Ireland ones too.

:shay :dunne :sire :bdream

Notice the connection? :hesk2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> Don't worry there are some Ireland ones too.
> 
> :shay :dunne :sire :bdream
> 
> Notice the connection? :hesk2


Did someone take a bite out of Robbie Keane's head?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> Did someone take a bite out of Robbie Keane's head?


You don't fuck with Heskey when it's HESKEY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hesk2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Don't worry there are some Ireland ones too.
> 
> :shay :dunne :sire :bdream
> 
> Notice the connection? :hesk2


75% played for city.

ique2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

R.K.O Peep said:


> You don't fuck with Heskey when it's HESKEY TIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hesk2


Yeah Heskey got hungry. I made this :nando one tho if you want to see a good smiley hair day. Robbie Keane hasn't played for Man City  wow


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm sure Keane supported City as a boy though. (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's his lifelong dream to play for them naturally


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

steamed hams said:


> England are always the biggest draw, the native fans in whatever country the tournament is being hosted in always go craziest for Beckham Heskey England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> It's his lifelong dream to play for them naturally


ever since august 2008 i bet


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Fat Frank is out of the Euros......Jordan Henderson and Carrol and Stuart Downing all going too the Euros ha ha ha!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lampard out of the euros.

Well at least they won't try to stuff Gerrard and Lampard in the same team together.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Parker will go down next and be replaced with Spearing.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Good god, what utter shambles.

Seriously think Leon Britton has been overlooked, it's a shame Carrick won't be in the squad. Gerrard, Parker and Jones to be the midfield three?

:woy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jesus things just get worse, has to be the weakest England squad in years (decades?).

:sad:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Just when you think it couldn't get worse. My bet on France to finish top of the group keeps looking better.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Parker will go down next and be replaced with Spearing.


Don't even joke about that.....


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

England assembling dat legendary 2011-2012 liverpool side :hesk2


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

dat liverpool class. when are you calling up spearing? he could do with a holiday to the euros.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:woy just a few weeks into his reign and already becoming an absolute joke.

Lampard is a big loss when it's Henderson replacing him. Woy would've played him and Gerrard together though (Which has failed how many times?) instead of just using Lampard as a sub.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seb said:


> :woy just a few weeks into his reign and already becoming an absolute joke.
> 
> Lampard is a big loss when it's Henderson replacing him. Woy would've played him and Gerrard together though (Which has failed how many times?) instead of just using Lampard as a sub.


May be a blessing in disguise in that case. Lampard and Gerrard should not play together again plus Henderson is unlikely to even play.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Just when you think it couldn't get worse. My bet on France to finish top of the group keeps looking better.


Let's hope so.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

But Henderson is just as bad playing with Gerrard as Lampard is.

Hutz


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Really thought he would have included Carrick on the Stand By list , unless he had his mind made up on Parker and Stevie too be the CM.If it was going too be Stevie & Frank then i think he would have rang Carrick and asked him too reconsider


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> But Henderson is just as bad playing with Gerrard as Lampard is.
> 
> Hutz


True but I doubt he will start but I would not put it past :woy





I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Really thought he would have included Carrick on the Stand By list , unless he had his mind made up on Parker and Stevie too be the CM.If it was going too be Stevie & Frank then i think he would have rang Carrick and asked him too reconsider



Carrick told the FA unless he was going to be starting or play a role in the euros not to be picked. So that is why he was not standby. I think if he did not say this he would be in there now not Henderson


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Call me crazy but I have this gut feeling England are going to shock many people in this tourny. The shitter the squad keeps getting, expectations keep getting lower and suddenly you have an England side who is free of those shackles that haunted our better sides of the past. 

England have plenty of players capable of competing on the international stage. Is it a vintage squad? Certainly not. But they’re not no-hopers either. Four members of the squad have just won the Champions League. Joe Hart, Joleon Lescott and James Milner have just won the Premier League with City – and in Rooney and Steven Gerrard, we have two of Europe’s most celebrated players for the best part of a decade. It’s not Spain – but it’s not bad. It lacks true quality in depth, but the main handicap is a crippling memory of England’s past failures.

Yes I am probably one stupid patriotic son of a bitch, but don't be surprised if England take their finger out and finally deliver. Even if it seems seriously unlikely.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

^ I wish I could share your optimism. Did you watch the Norway game?

Should've been Britton, Joe Cole or Scholes in the squad, and what is Cleverely doing these days? All far better than Henderson, then again all far better than several other players :woy has picked anyway :henry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If only Mikel was English

That would solve all their midfield problems

Mikel and Carrick bossing it :wilkins


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

I did and it felt like a cure for insomnia :lol 

I don't really expect many fans to be optimistic after decades of hurt and I'm not really optimistic about our chances either. Just a little part of me which hopes this shit squad can use the disadvantage of being shit to their advantage and play good football without the pressure. First round exit like usual though is more likely.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Ah, you're going with the "we're shit so expectations are low, therefore we might sneak something", with a bit of the "no mental scars of the past" thrown in. I like it. Good football is a definite no, though.

God bless us England fans, even when we acknowledge we're terrible, we're still optimistic and thinking 'what if'? :lions


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Want to move away from the usual negative England talk.

Really looking forward to Group B

Holland v Germany
Holland v Portugal ( BIG GAME ROBBEN V PENALDO ROUND 3)
Germany v Portugal

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Alright Foley is an idiot, that's his bridges burnt now.



wrestlingfanuk786 said:


> I did and it felt like a cure for insomnia :lol


No joke I turned it on just as Young scored and then fell asleep right until the final whistle was blown


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah that friendly was drivel. Even the pub atmosphere couldn't stop it sucking.

To be fair the prior two games I had watched were the Champions League final and City vs QPR so it was never going to be on the same level as either of those.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

England seem to be cursed this tournament

Jack Wilshere injured for over a year
Rooney suspended for two games
Old coach quitting
lampard injured
One of the players was racist to another player's brother so Ferdinand is out
They have to play henderson

Best option? send in the icon

:hesk2


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank fuck for group B! Really looking forward to Germany's games


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Alright Foley is an idiot, that's his bridges burnt now.


Didn't i warn you yesterday he was on the way too doing that?Alot of tabloid's claiming Trap has lost the dressing room over getting rid of Foley


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, I thought it was just journo's twisting stuff but looks like it wasn't.

Is it getting rid of Foley or picking McShane they are upset about 8*D

The guys are professionals and a lot of them it could be their last major competition so hopefully they can be professional about this


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

> Jordan Henderson had a pass completion of 80.1% - only the 11th best in the Liverpool team, and the 168th best in Europe's top leagues.



:jones


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :jones


:lmao outpassed by Jay Spearing.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> Jordan Henderson: 19 English central midfielders averaged more successful passes per game in the PL this season than Henderson's 33.8


:kenny



> Best PL conversion rates of all English strikers this season: Darren Bent 20.9%, Grant Holt 19.5%, Wayne Rooney 17.2%, Danny Graham 16.9% Jermain Defoe 16.7%, Danny Welbeck 11.3%, Andy Carroll 4.5%


:kenny


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well England may not be the only team missing midfielders as M'Villa has gone off the pitch injured in tears so looks like he could be out of the euros.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Well England may not be the only team missing midfielders as M'Villa has gone off the pitch injured in tears so looks like he could be out of the euros.




Hasn't even signed for Arsenal yet and is allready injured :wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Pass completion



> Britton 93.5%
> Scholes 93.0%
> Carrick 90.1%.
> Parker 89.5%
> ...


ep


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

By my calculations that makes Carrick the third best player in the world :torres


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> By my calculations that makes Carrick the third best player in the world :torres


Thats why pass completion stats are crap


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Terry has the best pass completion rate in the world

yup


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Bet Woy will try call up Charlie Adam after Parker pulls up with an injury :neuer.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Yeah, I thought it was just journo's twisting stuff but looks like it wasn't.
> 
> Is it getting rid of Foley or picking McShane they are upset about 8*D
> 
> The guys are professionals and a lot of them it could be their last major competition so hopefully they can be professional about this


Ha ha Paul McShane wearing his famous number 13 jersey gives me allthe hope in the world we will do well ha ha!!
Trap strikes me as a manager who doesnt like decent and Foley seems too be blowing his chance's of getting back in his good books...


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Sad to see M'Vila go off like that, but hopefully he'll be back for the EUROs. Didn't watch the game, but Koscielny was apparently immense again. Surely has to start over Mexes who has been dreadful lately, Kos far superior. Hopefully he starts and has a good tournament and gets the credit he deserves.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mexes is toss. Always pissed me off with his lack of concentration when he played for Roma. Koscielny should definitely be starting over him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone see that shot by MALOUDA?


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Looking forward to the start of this tournament, gonna try and watch asmany gams as possible.

No idea why Henderson has been included to replace Lampard, hasn't done anything at all to warrant a call up. Carrick should have got the call in my opinion he has had a really good season at United.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

So this guy huh?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Example said:


> Looking forward to the start of this tournament, gonna try and watch asmany gams as possible.
> 
> No idea why Henderson has been included to replace Lampard, hasn't done anything at all to warrant a call up. *Carrick should have got the call in my opinion he has had a really good season at United.*



What as backup? Or instead of Lampard? Carrick didn't want to be called up to be a backup player hence why Henderson is in. I think even Roy would have taken Carrick ahead of Hendo if he had the ability to pick him.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Real shame Bosnia aren't at Euro with that defence.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao 

I always mark for a good mexican commentator saying GOALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england still would've missed, dont worry haribo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

clearing the box with a overhead kick

YOLO


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

haribo said:


> Real shame Bosnia aren't at Euro with that defence.


:lmao




Example said:


> Looking forward to the start of this tournament, gonna try and watch asmany gams as possible.
> 
> No idea why Henderson has been included to replace Lampard, hasn't done anything at all to warrant a call up. Carrick should have got the call in my opinion he has had a really good season at United.


I think he wanted a starting role which he would not get so that is why he is not included in the squad.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Honestly I think Carrick should man up and sign for the squad

Why are people so reluctant for international duty. There was a time when it was an honour, now they treat it like a prison sentence that could damage your career


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Probably doesn't help when some managers come and bitch when their players get chosen for International duty because of the tiredness factor. Understand the reasoning but yeah doesn't exactly encourage a person to go for it when your main employers are likely to be pissed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The olympics and friendlies id understand

But representing your country and people in europe and the world cup is supposed to be a huge honour

Or atleast it is in every country in the world except England. Where its basically an idiot contest where nobody wants the manager job, the FA are idiots, the players dont give a fuck, and the worst in the league are selected

What the hell does BIG GAME Carrick have to lose by sitting on the bench? Prestige?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

After stumbling across this article:



> Reputation Contrast: Two captains of the England football team, 50 years apart
> 
> John Terry is the current captain of the England football team. Well, actually, technically he isn’t because he has been charged with a crime and is awaiting his case in court. Many claim that he is also a good player, even one of the best, and those who support Chelsea certainly think he is a brilliant player. Last week he was sent off in a crucial European match in which Chelsea were involved. Away from the play, he deliberately kneed one of the opposition’s players in the small of the back. I rather doubt it hurt as much as it looked and the player concerned rolled around in agony for a while but John Terry was promptly sent off.
> 
> ...


I've decided :terry1 should be given back the armband. Again. He can lead us to glory.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pfff.... like its so hard to find an English player whos that nuts

just wait till Rooney gets the armband. 

#leader #legend #icon


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Interesting read but isn't Sanchez from Chile?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> The olympics and friendlies id understand
> 
> But representing your country and people in europe and the world cup is supposed to be a huge honour
> 
> ...


Carrick wasnt even asked by Hogdson in the first place, he confirmed it in his press conference this morning. The FA had talked with carrick a while ago where he said he didnt want to play if he was just on the bench or in the squad all the time, in the 2010 world cup he didnt even play 1 minute, despite being in the squad, so his decision is understandable. He probably saw what retiring from internationals did to paul scholes' career.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:terry1 Leader of men 

As for BIG GAME CARRICK I just assume he feels the same as Carra used too whereby if he isn't considered first choice and if you didn't want me before when I was interested why take me now just because your short on guys.

Edit

Yup seems like that was exactly the case :downing


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont see why Carrick is making such a big deal out of this. Nobody else is. Instead of spit and just thinking about himself, maybe he should think more about proving himself at the international stage and make those back home proud

Or would he rather see him home country crash and burn?

You dont see this kind of problem in Germany or Spain, where nobody chooses not to serve

I blame this mentality on Sir Alex Ferguson. He is a cancer on English football. Notice how united players are always the first to abandon the england squad :wenger


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

redeadening said:


> I dont see why Carrick is making such a big deal out of this. Nobody else is. Instead of spit and just thinking about himself, maybe he should think more about proving himself at the international stage and make those back home proud
> 
> Or would he rather see him home country crash and burn?
> 
> ...



:fergie


quite a few of the players fergie has managed have retired from international football before the end of their club career: cantona, keane, giggs, scholes, carrick, van der sar, berbatov, wes brown, ji sung park, vidic and probably more


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

See? I told you

Think about it, English football has been in decline ever since :fergie took over, even though English clubs have dominated Europe since :fergie took over

It cant be co-incidence. I believe this is all part of a 25 year plan to make Scotland world champions of Football in 2014

:wenger


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Woo-hoo if that's ^ the case.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team for tomorrow



> Hart, Johnson, Cahill, Terry, Cole, Milner, Gerrard, Parker, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Young, Welbeck


im actually looking forward to how those front 3 will play together


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Probably the team that should start vs France. Walcott and Carroll will probably come in for Ox and Welbeck unless they have magnificent games. Haven't watched an England game for years but I might watch the match tomorrow. Even more excited with that front 3.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Frank Lampard out! FUCK


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Who needs Lampard we got Henderson! :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dat impenetrable, champions league winning, chelsea fortress defence


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Why play Parker in a friendly if he's not 100%? Just asking for him to get injured. But maybe that's all a part of the plan :woy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this is all just to get parker out of the way to pave the way for the legend


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spearing! Legend in the making


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*England vs France*
Stadium capacity: 60,000
England tickets sold: 3,500
France tickets sold: 41

:evra


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

thats what england and france get for having so many black people and players


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

redeadening said:


> thats what england and france get for having so many black people and players


:evra on the bench and the best left back in Europe aka Clichy to boss every right winger during the Euro.

France is winning the Euro, I'm calling it. We'll beat Germany in the final. :ribery


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I never got the not wanting to play for your country mentality, even in the Olympics and friendlies.

Is there really only 41 French tickets sold? That is awful if true


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

My fantasy football team. Anybody see any obvious improvements?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Klose > Gomez


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Koscielny, Gomez and Di Natale might not start and I'd be against having English players due to our mediocrity.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Replaced lescott, pique and Kos with Lahm, Clichy and Berezutski


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mexes and Rami will start for France at CB, Blanc loves Mexes and has him as a captain so can't see him going with Koscielny over him unless Mexes has a poor first match (which is possible, he's pretty inconsistent but to say he's toss is hilarious).

England's midfield should be Parker/Carrick/Gerrard with Stevie Me behind the main striker, don't blame Carrick for not wanting to go as 4th or 5th choice midfielder tbh. He deserves to start on his form the past year.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Im so sorry for Lord Almighty Carrick that he does receive the respect he deserves 

Will he be needing a private jet for United's next trip in the champions league? Or maybe his own private butt massager? We certainly dont want to hurt the legend's feelings


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> Mexes and Rami will start for France at CB, Blanc loves Mexes and has him as a captain so can't see him going with Koscielny over him unless Mexes has a poor first match (which is possible, he's pretty inconsistent but to say he's toss is hilarious).


I've watched him cost Roma 3 points more than enough to call him toss.

People speak about Luiz's lack of concentration. Mexes is that x 100.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone else shocked at Ramires's lack of Brazil callup? 

Also, Im finding it harder every day trying to remember who on earth is on the Brazil squad? The players are nowhere near as prolific as they once were, they're all called 'Lucas' and it all just feels utterly unfocused. Especially in comparison to their 2002 or 2006 squads.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Anyone else shocked at Ramires's lack of Brazil callup?
> 
> Also, Im finding it harder every day trying to remember who on earth is on the Brazil squad? The players are nowhere near as prolific as they once were, they're all called 'Lucas' and it all just feels utterly unfocused. Especially in comparison to their 2002 or 2006 squads.


This is Euro thread mate, but I believe Ramires is injured (maybe wrong though). They've got a bunch of talent coming through but none really world class as of yet, Neymar is probably the closest to being 'world class'. There's only two Lucas' and that's just a shortened/nickname of their full names. Their 2006 squad wasn't exactly great.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

clichy wont start either, even though he's better than evra


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Parison Sapphire said:


> This is Euro thread mate, but I believe Ramires is injured (maybe wrong though). They've got a bunch of talent coming through but none really world class as of yet, Neymar is probably the closest to being 'world class'. There's only two Lucas' and that's just a shortened/nickname of their full names. Their 2006 squad wasn't exactly great.


I dont see any other thread to ask

Second, im aware its a short hand for all their names. Most brazilians have short versions of their names. 

The 2006 squad was one of the best Ive ever seen. Easily favourites for the tournament


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I dont see any other thread to ask
> 
> Second, im aware its a short hand for all their names. Most brazilians have short versions of their names.
> 
> *The 2006 squad was one of the best Ive ever seen. Easily favourites for the tournament*


On name value, but the majority were on the decline. They were awful at that tournament. I remember being excited for them and then they just sucked ass.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, yeah. In terms of name value they were incredible. If they had actually been good then maybe Zidane wouldnt have single handedly wiped the floor with them

But come on, you read that list of players in their prime like Maicon, Kaka, Ronaldinho and many more, and guys who are proven legends like Ronaldo, you cant imagine a scenario other than them beating everyone. Especially since they were coming off winning the 2002 world cup


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Well, yeah. In terms of name value they were incredible. If they had actually been good then maybe Zidane wouldnt have single handedly wiped the floor with them
> 
> But come on, you read that list of players in their prime like Maicon, Kaka, Ronaldinho and many more, and guys who are proven legends like Ronaldo, you cant imagine a scenario other than them beating everyone. Especially since they were coming off winning the 2002 world cup


Yeah definitely. I couldn't wait for their first game against Croatia, because of that. But then they just didn't click and then later it was apparent that they weren't _that_ good anymore. Shame.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Brazil, England and Argentina need to sort out their national teams and youth development. Some need better academies, other just lack direction.

France too, but to a lesser extent

Spain, Germany and Holland have gone flying off and everyone is behind eating their dust


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Am I the only one who can barely understand a word Peter Reid says? Him and Keane with his face like a slapped backside make ITV's coverage a real pain to watch. Anyway looking forward to seeing Hazard terrorize our defense


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

argentina needs to find a good team balance and settle on it. they have great midfields and attackers, but their defence is poor, and it doesnt help that every game the team is totally changed around.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It's ITV. It's best to just watch the match and nothing else when they're showing the match.

Gonna watch this actually. First England match I will have watched in years. Interested in seeing how the Ox/Young/Welbeck combination do. Fingers crossed too for Hazard going missing during this game.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well if the match is dull which I strongly predict it will be, at least we've just had that Ladbrokes advert which will leave a smile on my face for at least the next 105 minutes


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Would have preferred to see 4-3-3 here instead of 4-4-2, thought especially with these players they would suit 4-3-3 better as well


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Dear Oxlade-Chamberlain

If your in space, take a touch

Signed
danny_boy


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Fucking cunt Mertens


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Take a break Gary, the Euros aren't worth it. Think about preseason! 

Do Liverpool have a CB who Woy can call up? Don't think so. Jay Spearing it is!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

yeah that Mertens seems a bit of a twat


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oi Ashley, don't be sliding into our golden boy like that :side:

Anymore of that and you're coming straight out of my sig!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WELBZ 

8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D 8*D


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Lovely chip by Welbeck

Also great work to win the ball by Gerrard and a lovely through ball by Young


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

GET IN THERE! :whiteknight


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really good finish by Welbeck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no PRINCE VINCE, would've easily stopped welbeck. and rooney.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Well if the match is dull which I strongly predict it will be, at least we've just had that Ladbrokes advert which will leave a smile on my face for at least the next 105 minutes


*Incredible advert.

Young > Welbeck > Goal :fergie

Terrible match. Highlights bar the goal were Cashley kicking lumps out of Hazard and some super paper plane throwing.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Good finish by Welbeck.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

This is terrible. England still facing the problem of not being able to keep the ball well, which in turn doesn't allow the talented attacking players to shine. Belgium just as bad, in their own way - very good in possession, but fall to pieces in the final 3rd. Awful match so far. Where have we seen this match lately?

Great finish by Welbeck though, I'd start him over Carroll as he has a good understanding with Young, who is practically our only player who can do fuck all in central positions without Rooney. We'll regret not taking Carrick, even though he wouldn't do a lot going forward, he'd keep the ball well and allow others to shine. Ox trying too hard to impress whenever on the ball, needs to calm it down (if he's not being subbed)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i saw parker apparently gave the ball away a fair bit. where's the :barry level hate


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

England are going to bore the shit out of me if they play like this at the euros


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Becks sporting the Christian Bale beard


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Beckham :lmao 

Not a great first half could have been a bit more convincing. Least they are winning which is something


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Hazard looked good :torres

Defoe looked promising at the end coming off the bench which was good. If they play like that though at the Euros then they're gonna get battered by France and struggle to get much from Ukraine and Sweden. *


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> Take a break Gary, the Euros aren't worth it. Think about preseason!
> 
> Do Liverpool have a CB who Woy can call up? Don't think so. Jay Spearing it is!












Sure he wouldn't mind coming out of retirement for one last time :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I see us going far after that performance...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

It may not be pretty but it's the only way England have any chance of winning the Euro's although there's still one or two things that need to be ironed out

I'm sure there will be alot of people sat at home saying that we should be playing attractive football which is something Redknapp would of tried to apply to the England team but for that to work you need players with good passing ability and great first touch and there's hardly anybody elidgible for England that has both of those abilities


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hate Woy and he is a rubbish manager imo but..... with him in charge our best chance of doing well is playing this style of football.


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Where should I post if I want to talk about the Conmebol Qualifiers to the World Cup? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Holland are raping Northern Ireland at the moment.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Looks like Huntelaar is going to have to hold bench.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Affellay and RVP are whooping ass in that game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its ok, Germany was saving their big guns for later :side:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol Portugal are losing


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Turkey are currently 0-1 up against Portugal 



Joel said:


> Looks like Huntelaar is going to have to hold bench.


Yep, Van Marwijk has clearly made his choice, Affelay on the left, RVP striker.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

enaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Another meh game, everyone played okay but no-one stood out, apart from Glen Johnson who was trash. We still can't keep the ball long enough but at least look threatening on the break. Gerrard played too deep. Oxlade-Chamberlain didn't have the best of games but was our only creative spark and looks very promising. Biggest problem was seeing Gerrard and Parker fly into challenges and the ref not booking them, which definitely will happen at the Euro's. Two games under Woy, two wins, shit defensive football that won't work when we go behind in games. At least we do look solid at the back though.

I'm glad Valbeuna doesn't look like starting for France as he tore us apart at Wembley last time we met France.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cahill and Terry may both be out, awaiting scans and X rays

Penaldo's penalty missed 

enaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Portugal are poor, everyone writes off Denmark in that group but they won their qualification group and sent Portugal into the playoffs. Neither will reach the quarters.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Portugal have some solid names on their squad

But what i think what theyre missing is leadership. Ronaldo is not built for that role and theyve struggled since Figo retire and Carvalho got kicked off the squad


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Germany and Holland should qualify from that group at a canter. Think the Danes may get a result against Portugal too. Agree with Seb at how shite Portugal are.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

This is what5 i posted on another forum.

Mine will be a bit more in depth

*Group A:*
1. Russia
2. Greece
3. Czech
4. Poland

I reckon Russia will win this group without loss. Czech and Greece will be close, but i reckon Greece will edge it.

*Group B:*
1. Germany
2. Holland
3. Denmark
4. Portugal

I real group of death here. Germany and Holland are favourites to go through and i think they will. Germany will be winners because on 7 points, drawing with Holland. Holland will go through with 5 points, with draws to Portugal and Germany. But i think Denmark will surprise Portugal by beating them and come third.

*Group C:*
1. Spain
2. Croatia
3. Italy
4. Ireland

I think Spain will top the group with a perfect record. Croatia will beat Italy to 2nd by beating Italy. Italy and Ireland draw, but Italy finish above them on GD.

*Group D:*
1. France
2. Sweden
3. England
4. Ukraine

I'm thinking another disserpointing campaign for England. They will lose their game to France, draw with Sweden but they beat Ukraine. That leaves them on 4 points. Sweden will draw with France and beat Ukraine. But for some reason i see Ukraine taking a point off France.

*Quarter Finals:*
Russia 1-2 Holland
_I think Holland may just be a little too much for Russia. Holland score the first 2 with Russia pulling one back, but not enough to win_

Spain 3-0 Sweden
_There will be no surpirses in this game. Spain win comfortabley._

Germany 2-0 Greece
_Germany will overpower Greece in the end. The first half will be goalless, but Germany will find their way through, and then will add another_

Croatia 1-1 France (Croatia win on penalties)
_Croatia will score first in this game. France will equalise just after half time. But the teams won't find a goal, so we head to a shootout, which Croatia win._

*Semi Finals*
Holland 2-1 AET Croatia
_Holland beat Croatiawith an extra time victory. Holland will take an early lead, but Croatia will equalise in the last 15 minutes. Holland will score in 2nd half of extra time, and hold on to win._

Germany 2-1 Spain
_It will be close, but Germany will take it. Germany will take the lead before the hour, but Spain score near the last 10 to set up a great final 10 minutes. Spain will attack Germany, but will get caught on the break, and the Germans will pick up the win._
*
Final:*
Germany 2-0 Holland
_Germany will win Euro 2012 with 2 second half goals._

Top Scorer: Van Persie
Star Man: Ozil


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Penaldo throwing away the Ballon D'Penalti this year, what's that 3 of his last 4 missed now? enaldo


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Think it's harsh to dismiss both hosts as finishing bottom of their groups. Sure, they're trash but they'll show something. Hosts nearly always do. I think one could progress.

*Waits for someone to mention Austria & Switzerland*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wasn't impressed by England tonight. Lacked creativity and were dull, think they're really going to struggle.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

haribo said:


> Think it's harsh to dismiss both hosts as finishing bottom of their groups. Sure, they're trash but they'll show something. Hosts nearly always do. I think one could progress.
> 
> *Waits for someone to mention Austria & Switzerland*


Reckon Poland will make the Quarters with Russia. Wont go any further though.

Ukraine? They will probably finish bottom. Cant see them getting out of the group or getting a result against any three of the teams.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Reckon Poland will make the Quarters with Russia. Wont go any further though.
> 
> Ukraine? They will probably finish bottom. Cant see them getting out of the group or getting a result against any three of the teams.


There best chance will most certainly be against Sweden to get points, if they don't get the 3, they'll be out most definitely.

Completely agree with Poland, I think they'll surprise a few people.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Well, yeah. In terms of name value they were incredible. If they had actually been good then maybe Zidane wouldnt have single handedly wiped the floor with them
> 
> But come on, you read that list of players in their prime like Maicon, Kaka, Ronaldinho and many more, and guys who are proven legends like Ronaldo, you cant imagine a scenario other than them beating everyone. Especially since they were coming off winning the 2002 world cup


There were lots of mediocre players in that squad too, I think on paper Argentina and France had more depth in quality in that tournament.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Is grandpa Schevchenko still playing?

Maybe he'll want to bang in a few goals vs his teammates :terry :cashley


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Isn't Portugal always shit? I've never been impressed by them.

Highly doubt they get through in their group. Wouldn't be surprised if they finish at the bottom of the group. 

tears for enaldo


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

He is indeed somehow still playing!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Is grandpa Schevchenko still playing?
> 
> Maybe he'll want to bang in a few goals vs his teammates :terry :cashley


Yeah but is slowly getting usurped by Yarmolenko, labelled the next 'Sheva' who ironically enough is linked with AC Milan.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Join the Euro 2012 fantasy league here

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/620418-euro-2012-fantasy-league.html


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Join the Euro 2012 fantasy league here
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/620418-euro-2012-fantasy-league.html


already one here




Green Light said:


> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> 
> Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This has nothing to do with the euros but i want to post it. 
Argentina defeated ecuador 4-0 and aguero scored two goals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

> Real Madrid and Portugal forward Cristiano Ronaldo has allegedly refused to sign an autograph to a 10-year-old girl wearing a Barcelona shirt.
> 
> In a letter published by Portuguese paper Record, Robert Filipe says that his daughter had decided to wear Barca's shirt for her club's training in Obidos.
> 
> ...


enaldo

Pricknando


----------



## The_Renegade (May 27, 2012)

Samoon said:


> This has nothing to do with the euros but i want to post it.
> Argentina defeated ecuador 4-0 and aguero scored two goals.


yes Argentina defeated ecuador 4-0 but Agüero only scored 1 gol, the first one, the second was Higuain, the 3rd was Lio Messi and the last one was Di Maria (Y)


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> enaldo
> 
> Pricknando


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> This has nothing to do with the euros but i want to post it.
> Argentina defeated ecuador 4-0 and aguero scored two goals.


Messi has had the armband for Argentina for 5 games, is unbeaten, scoring 7 and assisting 8 :messi

Partnership with :kun seems to be really flourishing. Helps that they're best mates, as well as Argentina's best two players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also helps for when messi gets sick of sunny barcelona and wants to get cold in manchester.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Was reading about that Ronaldo story, I don't know if I'd sign a Barca shirt if i played for Real.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol, what a wanker Ladyboyonaldo isenaldo


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

I dont really see what the big deal is, if someone came up to giggs or scholes in a city or liverpool shirt they wouldnt give them an autograph im guessing


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

If it was a fully grown man who was in a Barca shirt going up to Ronaldo and asking for an autograph, that I could understand if Ronaldo told him to do one. But this was a 10 year old girl who probably didn't know any better. In view of her age, Ronaldo should have just been big enough to overlook the fact she was wearing a Barca shirt and just signed an autograph especially seeing as the girl is a Portugal fan too. Just wankerish on Ladyboyonaldo's part if you ask me. I would have just signed the autograph and probably just asked in a jokey manner 'why are you wearing a Barca shirt, it should be real madrid!' and maybe cracked a joke, but to completely refuse to sign an autograph for a kid is just plain dickhead behaviour.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Join the fantasy league guys, we need more people before it starts this Friday.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> I dont really see what the big deal is, if someone came up to giggs or scholes in a city or liverpool shirt they wouldnt give them an autograph im guessing


It was a little girl, man...

I can understand not signing the shirt, but he could have easily just signed a piece of paper, book or whatever else she had. No need for that shit.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Join the fantasy league guys, we need more people before it starts this Friday.









+


















united_07 said:


> already one here





Green Light said:


> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> 
> Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think



Christodopolous is unavailable which has totally thrown a spanner in the works as far as my plans to dominate the table go. Curse you, Greek, curse you!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Group B looks good. Prettyboy Cristiano has it tough again. Denmark is a dark horse though.

Looking forward to the clashes. I was recently watching this match on youtube:






I remember watching this live in 2006 with my mates. All of us were like WTF? This wasn't a soccer field, more like a testing ground for new Kung-Fu or Karate moves. Red and yellow cards flying everywhere. Check out the beauty at 6:56.

A poor game of soccer, but in terms of entertainment, absolutely hilarious. I remember the commentator making the hilarious remark "The bad boys on the bench" when they showed the red-carded players at 9:20.

Hope Euro 2012 won't see a repeat of this. Probably won't.

EDIT: The song is 'Dream of Mirrors' by Iron Maiden. Not their best, but good!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> Group B looks good. Prettyboy Cristiano has it tough again. Denmark is a dark horse though.
> 
> Looking forward to the clashes. I was recently watching this match on youtube:
> 
> ...



That match was just ridiculously entertaining. Should have been a mass brawl at the end between the players and coaching staff on both sides so it turned into a proper 'battle of Santiago' type deal. 
But agree dont wanna see this again when these two lock horns in the group stages though I wouldnt be surprised if Van Bommel and De Jong start.


----------



## GetReady2Fly (Feb 9, 2012)

My predictions:
Group A -
1 Russia
2 Czech Republic
3 Greece
4 Poland

Group B -
1 Netherlands
2 Germany
3 Portugal
4 Denmark

Group C
1 Spain
2 Italy
3 Croatia
4 Republic of Ireland

Group D
1 France
2 England
3 Sweden
4 Ukraine


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Can't wait for the Euros. 

@ Ronaldo... Well, where do we start? Living up as a Madrid player.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Martin Kelly called up to replace cahill fpalm


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This just keeps getting better and better

Its a shame, i woulda rather seen John Terry get taken out and cahill impress


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:woy

Like I said before Liverpool being the best team in England & the face of ENGLISH players it's only natural that should be reflected in the national squad


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a fucking cunt Mertens is.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Classic :woy*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I havent seen this many people being picked off one by one since the last friday the 13th movie


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> What a fucking cunt Mertens is.


This, couldn't believe he didn't get a red for it. Lescott and Terry it is then... :shaq


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

What must Micah Richards of done to continually be left out of england teams, and its obvious its not 'football reasons' why ferdinand hasnt been picked


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just went to check the price of France winning our group now with the injuries we've had and Paddy Power are doing a special offer on an accumulator on all four group winners. They'll refund any losing bet if you get 3 out of 4 right up to £100 but the bet has to be placed before the tournament.

Russia, Germany, Spain & France - 20.07
Russia, Holland, Spain & France - 27.48

If you've got a spare £50-£100 and fancy at least three of the group winners it's worth a crack!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why not Ferdinand or Richards? Martin Kelly is shite.

Seriously this is ridiculous, why is he not picking his strongest possible squad? it's like he wants us to fail (which we were going to anyway, we'll be a laughing stock now)

What do England managers have against Micah Richards? he'd be one of the first on the team sheet for me.

And Rio misses out on the Euro's because John Terry called his brother a "black cunt"? how is that fair?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ferdinand just put this on twitter, in relation to hogdson's 'football reasons' excuse




> Rio Ferdinand ‏@rioferdy5
> What reasons?????!!!


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

^ he's old and slow :troll



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why not Ferdinand or Richards? *Martin Kelly is shite.*


:kobe Kelly is far from shit, he'd walk into your garbage defense at Arsenal you muppet.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Carrick turned the team down

Not sure whats up with ferdinand. Im guessing Roy wanted to replicate the legendary Terry and ferdinand combo of the past and Ferdinand didnt want to work with terry

That or Terry is a master policticker

I give WOY one month and he's out. If you already have guys revolting against you within a month then he's basically fucked


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Ferdinand just put this on twitter, in relation to hogdson's 'football reasons' excuse


He's right, it's clearly not football reasons. I can't wait for Scott Parker to get injured and Jon-Jo Shelvey or Jay Spearing to get the call.

:woy


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:woy

What a muppet. No wonder you Pool fans ran him out the door so quick.

At least our opening two games have been encouraging, 6 shots on target, 60% of the game spent in our own half, and 42% combined possession against teams not good enough to qualify for the tournament.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

does shit for Liverpool = why did you sack him, he's a great manager

selects players you don't want for england = he's garbage, get rid of him. 

amrite? enguin


Not like you guys had a chance of winning the tournament :rvp


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NOW everyone sees why we kicked the guy out. You guys still wanna defend him like you did when we sakced him? :woy 

Seriously though Kelly is far from shite but Richards would have been the better choice by far. The fact that even with all the injuries (even Glen isn't 100% if im correct) he still doesn't get chosen is laughable.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

So Martin Kelly is better than the Premier League winner Micah Richards and the League runner up Rio Ferdinand? Good to know.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

australia to sweep the euro playoffs

enguin


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I don't think anyone was saying that Hodgson was the right man for Liverpool, it was just that the guy who took over from him was such a disaster that made it hilarious.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Rush said:


> ^ he's old and slow :troll
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe Kelly is far from shit, he'd walk into your garbage defense at Arsenal you muppet.


LOL Liverpool fans are so deluded. Our defence is so shit that we finished 3rd and you ermm 8th? :wenger


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Seb said:


> :woy
> 
> What a muppet. No wonder you Pool fans ran him out the door so quick.
> 
> At least our opening two games have been encouraging, 6 shots on target, 60% of the game spent in our own half, and 42% combined possession against teams not good enough to qualify for the tournament.


*But we haven't conceded a goal yet! :woy*


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Richards has more right to be aggrieved than Rio. Micah should definitely have gone originally but Rio's place was always questionable. His form's not as good as it has been, and despite him being on a similar level to the other central defenders, I'd rather the likes of Kelly go who are being billed for the World Cup.

We're not going to win this tournament anyway and Kelly won't get ahead of Jagielka, Terry or Lescott. It's like Butland in a way, just taking him for experience, yet Kelly is still good enough to do a job if we need him. Rio's time's up. It'd be pointless taking him.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Yea, Kelly getting in ahead of Sagna is a pretty ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Rush said:


> Not like you guys had a chance of winning the tournament :rvp


At least we now have a legitimate reason for not winning the tournament...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

RockCold said:


> LOL Liverpool fans are so deluded. Our defence is so shit that we finished 3rd and you ermm 8th? :wenger


And we conceded 9 less than you :kenny.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

England trying to pull a Greece in this tournament from the looks of things.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

RockCold said:


> LOL Liverpool fans are so deluded. Our defence is so shit that we finished 3rd and you ermm 8th? :wenger


*Arsenal conceded 49 goals in the league last season. Liverpool conceded 40.

Hmmm.*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

RockCold said:


> So Martin Kelly is better than the Premier League winner Micah Richards and the League runner up Rio Ferdinand? Good to know.


Yes, in Roy Hodgson's warped mind the back-up right back for the 8th best team in the Premier League is better than a Premier League winner and a multi time Premier League winner with tournament experience and about 80 caps. 

Rooney is gonna get injured in training next week and you know what is gonna happen, :hesk1:hesk2

:woy:woy:woy:woy


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good to see the English have their scapegoat lined up already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> What must Micah Richards of done to continually be left out of england teams, and its obvious its not 'football reasons' why ferdinand hasnt been picked


woy's wife was the meat in a manchester sandwich


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Cruel on Roy who would have had a solid Chelsea partnership to build from the back torn out. Would have taken Richards over Kelly but w/e. :woy has made some bizarre decisions though. Not wanting his wingers to cut inside and leaving Lennon at home, just one from previous days, among a few others that have stated. To completely disregard him as a shit manager is hilarious though. If you think ANY manager can come in to this side and get them to play football like we want, you're a fool plain and simple. As I've said before, the problems with the game go FAR beyond a few bad selections. We have very few technically competent players, and no-one who can keep the ball in midfield in the squad (when he should have told Carrick he'd be first choice). Thankfully there is a good core of young players coming through, but how many will be technically competent is still up in the air. 

Have to laugh at the journos crucifying Mertens for his part. I'm sure if it was the other way around the English player wouldn't have been "that type of player", just like Taylor was when he destroyed Eduardo's & Croatia's chances of mounting something good in 08. He was silly, but nothing worse than what Gerrard did earlier in the week.



Nige™;11540601 said:


> Richards has more right to be aggrieved than Rio. Micah should definitely have gone originally but Rio's place was always questionable. His form's not as good as it has been, and despite him being on a similar level to the other central defenders, I'd rather the likes of Kelly go who are being billed for the World Cup.
> 
> We're not going to win this tournament anyway and Kelly won't get ahead of Jagielka, Terry or Lescott. It's like Butland in a way, just taking him for experience, yet Kelly is still good enough to do a job if we need him. Rio's time's up. It'd be pointless taking him.


^ correct.




Kelly would get into the Arsenal defence? useriousbro? Ahead of the best RB in the league? Or play him at CB (where he is apparently average anyway) ahead of Koscielny who is 5x the defender.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Good to see the English have their scapegoat lined up already.


Just gotta pick one now. :woy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

RockCold said:


> LOL Liverpool fans are so deluded. Our defence is so shit that we finished 3rd and you ermm 8th? :wenger


are you trying to look stupid? because mate you've outdone yourself



Chain Gang solider said:


> And we conceded 9 less than you :kenny.





Seabs said:


> *Arsenal conceded 49 goals in the league last season. Liverpool conceded 40.
> 
> Hmmm.*


^^^

:woy


i'm not saying Kelly is the best option but calling him shit just makes you look retarded.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> Good to see the English have their scapegoat lined up already.


Hey you should never go into a big tourny unprepared :woy


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Rush said:


> ^ he's old and slow :troll
> 
> 
> 
> :kobe Kelly is far from shit, he'd walk into your garbage defense at Arsenal you muppet.


Over who exactly? Sagna? The only Liverpool defender who's walk into our side is Enrique.

The reason we concede more goals than Liverpool is because we play a more attacking style.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

best rb in the league has a premier league medal


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Its true. Bosingwa also won a champions league medal


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Arsenal's reserves conceded 8 against Man Utd, and 4 against Blackburn when the new signings were settling in. So Arsenal's defence is better than Liverpool's


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

monobrow > meaty presence


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Bananas said:


> Over who exactly? Sagna? The only Liverpool defender who's walk into our side is Enrique.
> 
> The reason we concede more goals than Liverpool is because we play a more attacking style.


Skrtel and Agger is 10 times better than anyone you have at CB


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CC91 said:


> Arsenal's reserves conceded 8 against Man Utd, and 4 against Blackburn when the new signings were settling in. So Arsenal's defence is better than Liverpool's


:kenny

Nice Logic right there. Could easily say we had conceeded the least amount of goals up till Jan thererfore we had a better defence


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Skrtel and Agger is 10 times better than anyone you have at CB


Koscielny is the 2nd best CB in the league... Vermaelen & Mertesacker are better than Agger


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Skrtel and Agger is 10 times better than anyone you have at CB


From a neutral perspective there's not much difference at all if anything between those two and Vermaelen & Koscielny. I'd even lean towards Arsenal's pairing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Koscielny is the 2nd best CB in the league...


*Not even close. 

Who's the first in your opinion then?*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Liverpool had the least goals conceded in the league for much of last season, and Skrtel and Agger both had good seasons, second best pairing in the league after Lescott and Kompany last season for me. The problem was that Liverpool had a shit attack and couldn't put the ball in the net :kenny


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

CC91 said:


> *Koscielny is the 2nd best CB in the league*... Vermaelen & Mertesacker are better than Agger












I'd take Vidic & Kompany min over him. Even Agger & Verma despite his slightly poor season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CC91 said:


> Koscielny is the 2nd best CB in the league... Vermaelen & Mertesacker are better than Agger


mertesacker is not better than either agger or skrtel.

and kos is top 5, but not the second best.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

I can't wait to see Koscielny return to being shit next season :hesk2


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Not even close.
> 
> Who's the first in your opinion then?*


'Not even close' Really? Kompany has been the best CB by far but Kos has been amazing this season. One of the best centre backs in the league.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Not even close.
> 
> Who's the first in your opinion then?*


Has to be Carl Jenkinson, surely?!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Not even close.
> 
> Who's the first in your opinion then?*


Kompany


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

everyone knows the best english centreback is the champions league winner who got struck down today


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Kos is not better than Vidic. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> everyone knows the best english centreback is the champions league winner who got struck down today












BLEEDING FOR THE CAUSE


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

his jaw broke for our sins


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Tells you just how solid Hart is, awesome keeper.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tried his best to get micah a spot. what a teammate


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Going by the logic here, Arsenal are CL and PL winners since we beat both Chelsea and ManC.

Just amusing...


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Martin Kelly. Wow. Poor fella Richards, must've shagged someone's wife in the English FA's higher ups. Rio is still the best CB England have aswell and he should be there and it's not that he's missing coz of "football reasons". Jagielka and Lescott really should be the CB pairing, but BIG MAN/LEADER OF MEN/ENGLANDS LION will of course start probs with Lescott. 

Gotta watch as much of England as I can for the lolz this Euro, gonna be something thats for sure.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker
Richards only has himself to blame for refusing to be on standby. But @rioferdy5 omission reasons now more obvious than ever.

If that's true then MEATY PRESENCE is a bellend. Ferdinand not being in the squad is a joke, hopefully Terry doesn't recover and then he's free to come in.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

At least Liverpool get to play in Europe this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker
> Richards only has himself to blame for refusing to be on standby. But @rioferdy5 omission reasons now more obvious than ever.
> 
> If that's true then MEATY PRESENCE is a bellend. Ferdinand not being in the squad is a joke, hopefully Terry doesn't recover and then he's free to come in.


does that make carrick a bellend too

micah is the best english rb available. to see johnson, walker, jones and smalling picked ahead of him would've been heartbreaking. hope he retires 8*D


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> Gary Lineker ‏@GaryLineker
> Richards only has himself to blame for refusing to be on standby. But @rioferdy5 omission reasons now more obvious than ever.
> 
> If that's true then MEATY PRESENCE is a bellend. Ferdinand not being in the squad is a joke, hopefully Terry doesn't recover and then he's free to come in.


Bet he's really regretting that move, that's if it's true or not. But, yeah, agree that Rio should be in there, especially ahead of Terry who just doesn't have it anymore.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

of course carrick is a bellend. he announced his unavailability for this tournament two managers ago ique2


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> does that make carrick a bellend too
> 
> micah is the best english rb available. to see johnson, walker, jones and smalling picked ahead of him would've been heartbreaking. hope he retires 8*D


I would take 3 of those 4 ahead of Richards. Zabaleta is quality though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Koscielny is better than both Agger and Skertl. He's underrated massively by those who don't follow the Arsenal because he has a habit of scoring comical own goals and they just see that on match of the day and just assume he's not very good, when he's actually the best CB we've had in a while. Probably since Gallas was in his pomp around 07/08.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would take Walker and Smalling, due to his versatility, over Richards. Jones however had a couple of games at RB for England and was shocking, and the less said about Glen Johnson the better (who replaced the even more comical Wes Brown at RB), and Martin Kelly is a joke selection.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and i wish england many successes with a gibbs/smalling/jones/walker defence at the 2014 world cup 8*D


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

That looks like it will be pretty good to me.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably more like Walker-Jones-Cahill-Cole.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> and i wish england many successes with a gibbs/smalling/jones/walker defence at the 2014 world cup 8*D


erm yep i wouldnt mind that defence, walker smalling and jones all played in the back 4 for the u-21s and played really well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> erm yep i wouldnt mind that defence, walker smalling and jones all played in the back 4 for the u-21s and played really well


Pretty sure Gibbs played at the same time with them too.

Still, different kettle of fish and we don't know if these guys will develop to international quality yet.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah it was either Gibbs or Bertrand, thought it was Bertrand tbh. Defensively we look solid for the future.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Pretty sure Gibbs played at the same time with them too.
> 
> Still, different kettle of fish and we don't know if these guys will develop to international quality yet.


nah it was the champions league final starter Ryan Bertrand :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully Wilshere, Cleverley and Rodwell can overcome their injuries and McEachran can get some bloody games. They all are technically sound and are the type of players England need to develop.



united_07 said:


> nah it was the champions league final starter Ryan Bertrand :side:


Poor form by me not remembering that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all the overrated english youth~!~!~!!~

midfield is missing the GREAT WHITE HENDO

also, possibly the greatest post ever on goal



> Veiria is talking rubbish about Sholes. What has Man U and England won with him in the team? So what makes him exceptional? He stopped playing for England to concentrate on Man U and what did Man Utd win?


SCHOLES. VANILLA MIDGET WHO DID NOTHING EVER.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

indeed. i always thought scholes is a vanilla midget who cant draw and will never win anything


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hart

Walker Jones Cahill Cole

Wilshere Rodwell Cleverely

Chamberlain Rooney Young

dat 2014 team :lions


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

4-3-3? what is this, a drugs and sex party?

actual formation for 2014

hart
johnson terry rio cole
walcott gerrard lampard/parker downing
rooney carroll

4-4-2, now thats a proven formation

:blatter


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ferdinand representative



> The Ferdinand camp feel there is more to Sunday's decision than simply "footballing reasons", the grounds Hodgson gave for leaving the Manchester United man out of his initial squad.
> 
> Ferdinand's representative and long-standing friend, Jamie Moralee, said on Sunday: "Lampard, Terry, Barry, Gerrard; all ageing but they go to the tournament. Why is Rio different?
> 
> "To treat a player that has captained and served his country 81 times (in this manner) is nothing short of disgraceful. Total lack of respect from Hodgson and the FA as far as I am concerned."


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:terry


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ferdinand not going to the Euros after carrying Terry for years in the national side is a sick joke. In fact the two things I'm most looking forward to this tournament is Leader of Cavemen being bossed around by Benzema and Action Man crying when Portugal fail to make the knockout stages.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Six Liverpool representatives and counting.....


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Ferdinand not going to the Euros after carrying Terry for years in the national side is a sick joke. In fact the two things I'm most looking forward to this tournament is Leader of Cavemen being bossed around by Benzema and Action Man crying when Portugal fail to make the knockout stages.


Portugal will not fail they got Nani.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Big Man shags Wayne Bridges wife = Wayne Bridge's England career over.

Big Man calls Rio Ferdinand's brother a black cunt = Rio Ferdinand left out of Euro's.

Perhaps Big Man shagged Richards sister or called him the N word and that's why he can't get in? 

It's the only explanation.

:terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

not to get technical, but it was wayne bridge's ex girlfriend he slept with


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Ferdinand not going to the Euros after carrying Terry for years in the national side is a sick joke. In fact the two things I'm most looking forward to this tournament is Leader of Cavemen being bossed around by Benzema and Action Man crying when Portugal fail to make the knockout stages.


ferdinand is fucking past it. and the only thing hes ever carried is injuries.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Big Man shags Wayne Bridges wife = Wayne Bridge's England career over.
> 
> Big Man calls Rio Ferdinand's brother a black cunt = Rio Ferdinand left out of Euro's.
> 
> ...


BIG MAN always ruining lifes :terry1


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Ronsterno1 said:


> ferdinand is fucking past it. and the only thing hes ever carried is injuries.


Better to be a has been than a never was like Terry. It's one thing to take bad players, but to take a bad player who has such a negative influence on the squad and the management is just ridiculous.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ronsterno1 said:


> ferdinand is fucking past it. and the only thing hes ever carried is injuries.


He ain't no Martin Kelly, that's for sure.

:woy


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ronsterno1 said:


> ferdinand is fucking past it. and the only thing hes ever carried is injuries.


ridiculous, ferdinand was part of the 2nd best defence in the league last year, even after central defensive partner was out for the season. Also Ferdinand played 30 league game last season


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wayne moved on from that situation pretty well though. :frankie

I'd love for Hodgson to give an actual explanation as to why he's chosen Kelly over Richards and Ferdinand. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

footballing reasons :woy


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I see that Liverpool are starting their pre season early with a tour of Poland and Ukraine, they're starting next season's top eight trophy preparations by playing France on the 11th of this month.

In other breaking news, Rio Ferdinand is rumoured to have put in a transfer request at Manchester United and is trying to engineer a move to Liverpool, a source who is close to Ferdinand cited 'footballing reasons' for the apparent decision.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> BIG MAN always ruining lifes :terry1


At least he's considered WORLD CLASS at something! :terry


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Spain sucks. Can't even beat China.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Spain sucks. Can't even beat China.


tbf there's still 22 minutes left and Spain on top, so if this game is like any other game we've seen this season then China are gonna win 1-0

But then again that's what you get for bringing on Torress instead of Llorente


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

damnit spain


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

By the looks of the GOAL live text, Iniesta has once again come off the bench for Spain and completely transformed the game for them. He's destined for another top quality international tournament showing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ He was pure class. Just playing with the opposition.

Torres on the other hand couldn't out pace one of the Chinese defenders when he was going through on goal :nando


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the tackle was immense though


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Example said:


> Six Liverpool representatives and counting.....


thats what happens when you have some english players in your squad... they get selected and you finish 8th b/c england are garbage.

enguin


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

redeadening said:


> the tackle was immense though


Didn't know you were looking


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

haribo said:


> Didn't know you were looking


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


>







Classic England. :fergie

Such a great game for the neutral.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

That was a bonkers game, end to end. Beckham's ball for the equalizer was sheer class.

I remember being absolutely gutted after that game. Ah well. Mclaren was a muppet (though at least he picked our better players :woy) and we beat Croatia 4-1 and 5-1 to stop them going to the 2010 WC anyway ique2


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Heh, Richards is playing in that game... Was that he's last for us?!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

micah's last game was against france in 2010 i think. only played once under capello.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ah well, Glen Johnson's a proper runner... I remember after that game Mark Lawrenson was heavenly criticising the state of the pitch after the NFL game. Pretty much blaming the performance of England, and saying we lost, because of it.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Martin Kelly :lol.

Richards, Caulker and Ferdinand are far better options.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Micah did well for England when he came in, but his City form kind of went to shit for a few years and he wasn't given a look in for England. However, he should've been given that right-back shirt the second the 2010 World Cup ended and been allowed to run with it, so much better as a player than Glen Johnson, who again showed how poor he is at international level against Belgium the other day.

Very good article on Ferdinand - http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/fo...f-the-England-side-was-utterly-insulting.html


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

IncapableNinja said:


> *Classic England.* :fergie
> 
> Such a great game for the neutral.


:kobe

Only time to not qualify for a finals since 1994. Fergie's home country can't say that.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This Liverpool dominace of the England squad is scary.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> This Liverpool dominace of the England squad is scary.


:woy


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> This Liverpool dominace of the England squad is scary.


...I can see us finishing in 8th place. :shaq


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Craig Bellamy has confirmed he is in the Olympic squad, would have thought Beckham would be included after all he has done for the olympics, and would be surprised not to see Giggs, as he asked to play.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Olypmic squad probably gonna be stronger than our Euro squad at this rate. 

Has Scholes ruled himself out of this squad yet or not?*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Craig Bellamy has confirmed he is in the Olympic squad, would have thought Beckham would be included after all he has done for the olympics, and would be surprised not to see Giggs, as he asked to play.


I'll be disgusted if Beckham is not in the squad.

So with Bellamy and Beckham most likely in the squad, that will only leave one more over 23 player. I guess you're right and it'll be Giggs.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Olic is out for Croatia...I'm not a huge fan of him but he will be somewhat of a key loss just for his ability to press and not stop running


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:woy


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

WOY OUT!!! HARRY IN!! 

:arry


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The only logical step is to get Dalglish in to settle things down....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Well the squad he developed is basically the one going to the Euro's this summer anyway. Makes sense


----------



## Save Us.Charisma (Jan 27, 2009)

Question.

Which one of these guys you think it's the better deffense: Kompany or Puyol?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Kompany.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Kompany is the best CB in the world. Though if Puyol played in any team other than Barcelona, where he plays very high up the pitch and gets no cover and is sometimes even exposed by the ultra attacking Dani Alves, he would probably still be the best. He's still extremely comfortable on the ball, a strong tackler and a braveheart in the air, and is in my opinion still the best 1v1 defender in the world, along with probably Nesta. But yeah, Kompany is a beast, and in 2012 I wouldn't hesitate to label him as the best around.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Kompany pretty comfortably.

I think people underrate just how good of a CB Puyol is though. Seb's point is pretty spot on. Always annoys me when commentators react all shocked when Puyol goes past a player or looks comfortable on the ball. He's obviously not Xavi or Iniesta but he's a great player on the ball in his own right, especially for a CB and his age.

Only CB close to the standard of Kompany right now is Vidic and I'm pretty sure that's the general opinion of nearly every football fan worldwide.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gary Cahill

what a legend

Seriously though, Puyol is epic. A general in defence, they always look far better with him, and even though hes old and slow and plays a high line, he rarely gets beaten in one on ones or hell, even two on ones

Not to mention, probably the best player in the air I ever saw


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Pique is a better player than Vidic, though he had a pretty poor season, by his own standards (but lets not forget Pique was playing with a different partner every week at the start of the season whilst Barcelona went 9 months without conceding a league goal at the Camp Nou until the 4-2 win over Betis, and Valdes broke the all time Barcelona and La Liga records for minutes without a goal conceded). He did however come back to form once Pep started playing him again at the end of the season. I would also put Thiago Silva above Vidic.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Alot depends on Vidic's form when he returns

It was a pretty bad injury he took


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kompany. Puyol is great but Kompany is a brilliant CB and will be the best in the world for a good number of years.

Looking at some of the players Belguim have and coming through I can see them being a major force in 4 or 6 years time


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I've only seen bits and pieces of Vertonghen but he was incredibly impressive in the England friendly. Seemed very comfortable on the ball and bringing it out from defence, reminded me a little of Rio Ferdinand of a few years ago, or Javi Martinez for a more recent comparison. Would love him at Barcelona if Thiago Silva and Javi Martinez himself prove to be unattainable, though he looks Spurs bound, unless De Boer has more influence than we realise.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Whats Vertonghen's price


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Around 12 mil, last I heard.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah apparently that's a pretty done deal for around 10-12 mil. 

put 5 on a germany win/benzema top scorer at 81 dollars. bargain.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

I just assumed the reason behind Rio not being included now is that Kelly will fill the back-up RB role, with Jones moving to CB permanently. Also, if you make a choice not to include a big name like Rio because of his age and how (much) he played this season, then perhaps you should stick to it and just call up someone else.



Seb said:


> I've only seen bits and pieces of Vertonghen but he was incredibly impressive in the England friendly. Seemed very comfortable on the ball and bringing it out from defence, reminded me a little of Rio Ferdinand of a few years ago, or Javi Martinez for a more recent comparison. Would love him at Barcelona if Thiago Silva and Javi Martinez himself prove to be unattainable, though he looks Spurs bound, unless De Boer has more influence than we realise.


Remember, Vertonghen played LB against England which he hasn't played as for a long time. He's a great CB, very comfortable on the ball and going forward. He'll be a great signing for anyone really.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah apparently that's a pretty done deal for around 10-12 mil.
> 
> put 5 on a germany win/benzema top scorer at 81 dollars. bargain.


Done the same as that in the buster in the pub yesterday...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How history could be so different. England always go out in a heartbreak, but this is more traumatising than the penalty shoot-out we lost this game on. Inches, inches from the (Wembley) final


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah apparently that's a pretty done deal for around 10-12 mil.
> 
> put 5 on a germany win/benzema top scorer at 81 dollars. bargain.


forgot to put money on benzema as top scorer when his price was about $21, now he's down to $15 :kobe2


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Quick question lads which country do ye think will be 

*Highest scorer's
*Lowest scorer's
*Most yellows
*Most red's


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Quick question lads which country do ye think will be
> 
> *Highest scorer's *Germany*
> *Lowest scorer's *Greece*
> ...


As for bets this Tournament I've got a double on Germany to Win outright with Van Persie as Top Goalscoer for the tournament for £5 which will win me £200, and another £5 on Greece being lowest goalscorer which could return me £45


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Quick question lads which country do ye think will be
> 
> *Highest scorer's
> *Lowest scorer's
> ...


*Spain
*Greek
*Italy
*Portugal


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Quick question lads which country do ye think will be
> 
> *Highest scorer's
> *Lowest scorer's
> ...


I went
*Germany
*Sweden
*Holland
*England

I think Germany will win it & Gomez and Podolski will be too hot too handle.Also when Holland come up against the better teams in the knock outs i think they'll start kicking!Also England are allways good for a red card or 2 at a major tournamnet!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Wouldnt go with Sweden as lowest scorers though.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I got 2 words 4 ya said:


> Quick question lads which country do ye think will be
> 
> *Highest scorer's
> *Lowest scorer's
> ...


Germany - I can see Portugal and Denmark getting a severe tonking if they play shit against the Germans.
Denmark - Will struggle to score goals in a very tough group.
Holland - I think they will revert back to their aggressive tactics if they struggle to break down teams with their usual brand of football.
Holland - Ditto.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Iniesta against China, my god what a beautiful footballer. Still backing Spain to win it as long as they play him in the middle and drop Alonso.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

T-C said:


> Iniesta against China, my god what a beautiful footballer. Still backing Spain to win it as long as they play him in the middle and drop Alonso.


It will be very stupid to drop alonso tbh. He had a great season.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He plays a completely different game to the likes of Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Pedro and Silva though. Plus with the amount of possession that Spain will have there is no need for the double pivote. I just think they'd be better without Alonso and playing Xavi and Iniesta in their best positions.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

T-C said:


> He plays a completely different game to the likes of Busquets, Xavi, Iniesta, Pedro and Silva though. Plus with the amount of possession that Spain will have there is no need for the double pivote. I just think they'd be better without Alonso and playing Xavi and Iniesta in their best positions.


What is the current formation for Spain?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

4-5-1 i think, with busi and alonso as the double pivote's, iniesta on the left, xavi in behind torres and silva on the right


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> 4-5-1 i think, with busi and alonso as the double pivote's, iniesta on the left, xavi in behind torres and silva on the right


Yea that's it, I think they'd be better leaving Alonso out and playing the Barca 3 in the middle with Pedro as a goal threat from wide, or else bringing Cazorla in on the right.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

T-C said:


> Yea that's it, I think they'd be better leaving Alonso out and playing the Barca 3 in the middle with Pedro as a goal threat from wide, or else bringing Cazorla in on the right.


Why not take busquets out and let Alonso play the deeper role. I think that would do better-


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*They'll probably start with

Busquets Alonso
Silva Xavi Iniesta​
for the group stage though I'd go
Alonso Xavi
Silva Iniesta Mata/Pedro​*


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Why not take busquets out and let Alonso play the deeper role. I think that would do better-


Because Busquets plays the short, 1 and 2 touch passing game much better than Alonso who is more of a long passer. I just don't think he compliments the other midfielders as well as Busquets does.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *
> for the group stage though I'd go
> Alonso Xavi
> Silva Iniesta Mata/Pedro​*


This is perfect.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

14 games unbeaten. Just to think, in a month or so that will be 20 games unbeaten and we'll be Champions of Europe. Incredible really, congratulations to Trap and the lads.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> 14 games unbeaten. Just to think, in a month or so that will be 20 games unbeaten and we'll be Champions of Europe. Incredible really, congratulations to Trap and the lads.


Hope you do well, looking forward to your matches, just being defensive, but hopefully you can get a few good results, you might just pull through your group...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'd play Alonso in the group stage over Busquets. Spain shouldn't really have any problems defensively against Italy and Ireland. Maybe more so against Croatia but nothing dangerous. I'd want Busqets over Alonso in the bigger matches though. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Realistically, Spain will batter us. But Croatia are our first game so if we get something in that then after we lose to Spain, we can definitely beat Italy. They haven't beaten us in their last 5 attempts.

4 or 5 points could see us through depending on other results.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Drop Busquets? :henry

Busquets

Alonso Xavi

Iniesta Llorente Silva

Is what I guess they will line-up with. Surely they won't start with Torres, and no way does Pedro deserve to start either. They might play Silva at CF and go with someone else out on the left.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they'll start with torres

probably mata too. thats just how del bosque rolls 

then again, silva has been vital lately. and its scientifically impossible to drop iniesta or xavi. and you cant risk alienating Xabi.

hmmm..... tough choices


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mata won't start. Torres probably will though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Mata won't start. Torres probably will though.


Yeah seems very likely.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Llorente for me. I've not watched a lot of Spain's matches, well anyone other than England but I think Del Bosque has to go with him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He should go with him (Llorente), but I just see him picking Torres for some reason (probably will come with a bullshit experience reason).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Negredo is a better choice than Torres atm aswell, a good all round striker.

Good to see Barzagli back in the Italy defense, he's been absolutely immense for Juve this season gone and the quality has always been there, the move to Wolfsburg kinda stalled him a little, always thought he should've joined Fiore or Juve back in 08.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Did Barzagli not get injured against Russia?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Yeah he did. Read he is likely to miss the group stage and it's not even certain if ge will return for knockout stage (if they get there).


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:torres

Torres starting is nothing but good news for me. If he scores, hes back in top form and thats great for chelsea. And if he flops, that just make's spain suck more which helps Germany

thank you del bosque you beautiful bastard


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

More worrying news for us as Shay Given sit's out training AGAIN!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Llorente should start but he wont. Torres will.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

It's a joke that consistently quality players like Llorente and Mata will not start because Torres is still living off form over 2-3 seasons ago. Utter bullshit.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Miroslav Klose 15/1 to be top scorer?

:rvp


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*In a fair world Llorente would start up front for Spain. World aint fair though so Torres will start. Soldado should be starting up front really but ....*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ESPN radio host asking how Messi will do at the Euros :lmao

http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=8011274


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain should really go with the barcelona trio but they won't.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

united_07 said:


> ESPN radio host asking how Messi will do at the Euros :lmao
> 
> http://espn.go.com/espnradio/play?id=8011274


My mum said to me the other day "Who did England play first in the world cup?" I said "America" she said, "oh, are they in the Euros?"

fpalm


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

has anyone done a sun dream team for the euros? got a little mini league going pin is 111819 password is Password1, if anybody fancys it then join just abit of fun but i tend to find the more people the better!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

T-C said:


> Did Barzagli not get injured against Russia?


I did not hear about this but thats awful luck for Barza, really hope he makes it back for the knockouts. Ranocchia partnering Chiellini then it seems.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Renegade™ said:


> I did not hear about this but thats awful luck for Barza, really hope he makes it back for the knockouts. Ranocchia partnering Chiellini then it seems.


Ranocchia is not in the squad, some reports said that De rossi would be partnering Chiellini


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

So Alan Hansen, who do you think will get to the semis?










:jay2


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The thing with Portugal is that they've got the Ronaldo wildcard factor. He's got the ability to do a Maradona and carry his team through a major tournament but whether or not he'll really come through and deliver is a totally different story.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good to know we shall be treated too great footballing knowledge this summer.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

And also that they are in the same group as Germany and Holland.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Isn't Hansen just picking who he thinks will win the tournament and not the order they will finish?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Nope they had to choose the winner, Runner Up & Semi finalists


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

just1988 said:


> The thing with Portugal is that they've got the Ronaldo wildcard factor. He's got the ability to do a Maradona and carry his team through a major tournament but whether or not he'll really come through and deliver is a totally different story.


TRUE

And..

NOT TRUE

Ronaldo never HAS never delivered at a big tournemant. Same in the big games in La Liga or the Champions Legeau.

But altough I hate the guy (whiny little girl) I have to respect his talent, which is spectaculair.

But still, Germany will be 1st in the group and my precious Oranje will be second. 

HUP HOLLAND HUP!!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hawkeye81 said:


> Ronaldo never HAS never delivered at a big tournemant. Same in the big games in La Liga or the Champions Legeau.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Ronaldo delivered in the El Classico games this season.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

INB4 PENALDO V BIG GAME ROBBEN


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Ronaldo delivered in the El Classico games this season.*


Crap I totally forgot about that great goal.. But that was one game. 

And again I respect his awsome talent. But what did he ever do for Portugal during the last big tournemants.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He preformed in quite a few classicos, scoring some major goals. Though Ozil was true star along with Benzema most of the time.

He had good performances in the Champions league too. Scored against Bayern a few times right?

And then he missed the penalty

enaldo


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> INB4 PENALDO V BIG GAME ROBBEN


I am worried about Robben, I think he will struggle. But thank god we have Affelay on the other side. And RVP in the Middle :cool2


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hawkeye81 said:


> But what did he ever do for Portugal during the last big tournemants.


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

redeadening said:


> He preformed in quite a few classicos, scoring some major goals. Though Ozil was true star along with Benzema most of the time.
> 
> He had good performances in the Champions league too. Scored against Bayern a few times right?
> 
> ...


This is what I was talking about. I never said he didn't score, I said he didn't deliver as the key " big" player.


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

(Y)


IncapableNinja said:


>


REALLY? REALLY?..... REALLY? 

I am talking about moments of glory and you come up with a f*cking penalty?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ronaldo was pretty good during Euro 2004 iirc, although he couldn't get the better of GOAT left back Ashley Cole :cashley


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hawkeye81 said:


> (Y)
> 
> REALLY? REALLY?..... REALLY?
> 
> I am talking about moments of glory and you come up with a f*cking penalty?


How much MORE glory do you want? Marco Gabbiadini would have killed for that moment.

Oh, PENALDO. I am a man, who will fight for your honour.
I'll be the hero you're dreaming of.
We'll live forever,knowing together...
...that we did it all for the glory of love.

enaldo
*
*Ninja edit. He also scored in the 2004 penalty shootout against England. Glory, Glory to Penaldo...*


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Portugal is a very underrated squad, unfortunately here in Portugal, we seem to like making a freaking festival everything a euro or a world cup comes up, so its always extra pressure on the team, since 2004, when we should have won, that this happens.
Portugal is not Cristiano Ronaldo, Portugal is 23 players that represent a country, but im not very confident to be honest, Paulo Bento is a stubborn sob, even when he was in Sporting, he put players aside that had a strong temper, and now, he put aside Bosignwa and Ricardo Carvalho, then we had Deco, Tiago and Simão retire from the national squad and instead of calling Liedson, he called Postiga?! 
In theory, we could win the game with Germany, but right now the moral is very low, so we will probably lose, but hopefully we might try to fight for the second place.
Also lookout for Rui Patrício and Nelson Oliveira.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> He preformed in quite a few classicos, scoring some major goals. Though Ozil was true star along with Benzema most of the time.
> 
> He had good performances in the Champions league too. Scored against Bayern a few times right?
> 
> ...


He got the odd goal in some of the earlier Clasico's in the season but was largely anonymous, however he did play very well in the last two Clasico's, and scored in both of them. The first one was the second leg of the Copa Del Rey, were Barca dominated the first half and Ronaldo was playing wide right for some reason and in Abidal's pocket for the whole first half. Second half he switched back to the left and gave Alves a torrid time, scored, and Madrid drew the game 2-2. The second game was the 2-1 win at the Camp Nou in the league, where Barcelona controlled the game for the most part but really didn't play well at all.

Champions League? Nah. Just like last year, Madrid go out of the Comp after finally meeting a decent team in the Semi's. Totally dominated by Lahm for the entire two legs apart from the opening 10-15 minutes at the Bernabeu, where he scored the goal and could've had another, and put the penalty away as well. Missed in the shoot out as well. It would've been a travesty if Madrid had qualified though so I wouldn't blame Ronaldo, as they were totally outplayed in both legs.

As for Portugal? lol bottom of the group incoming. They're toss.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> In theory, we could win the game with Germany


Tell me of this theory.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Tell me of this theory.


If Schweini, Kroos, Gomez, Ozil, Muller, Neuer, Lahm and Klose all come down with injury. Though a Germany side minus all of those would still beat Portgual anyway :hmm:

Doesn't matter though. We all know the Germans are terrified of the three lions anyway :lions










Look at them. German cowards.












:neuer


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> He got the odd goal in some of the earlier Clasico's in the season but was largely anonymous, however he did play very well in the last two Clasico's, and scored in both of them. The first one was the second leg of the Copa Del Rey, were Barca dominated the first half and Ronaldo was playing wide right for some reason and in Abidal's pocket for the whole first half. Second half he switched back to the left and gave Alves a torrid time, scored, and Madrid drew the game 2-2. The second game was the 2-1 win at the Camp Nou in the league, where Barcelona controlled the game for the most part but really didn't play well at all.
> 
> Champions League? Nah. Just like last year, Madrid go out of the Comp after finally meeting a decent team in the Semi's. Totally dominated by Lahm for the entire two legs apart from the opening 10-15 minutes at the Bernabeu, where he scored the goal and could've had another, and put the penalty away as well. Missed in the shoot out as well. It would've been a travesty if Madrid had qualified though so I wouldn't blame Ronaldo, as they were totally outplayed in both legs.
> 
> *As for Portugal? lol bottom of the group incoming. They're toss.*


Not as bad as england :torres 



TiagoBarbosa said:


> Portugal is a very underrated squad, unfortunately here in Portugal, we seem to like making a freaking festival everything a euro or a world cup comes up, so its always extra pressure on the team, since 2004, when we should have won, that this happens.
> Portugal is not Cristiano Ronaldo, Portugal is 23 players that represent a country, but im not very confident to be honest, Paulo Bento is a stubborn sob, even when he was in Sporting, he put players aside that had a strong temper, and now, he put aside Bosignwa and Ricardo Carvalho, then we had Deco, Tiago and Simão retire from the national squad and instead of calling Liedson, he called Postiga?!
> *In theory, we could win the game with Germany*, but right now the moral is very low, so we will probably lose, but hopefully we might try to fight for the second place.
> Also lookout for Rui Patrício and Nelson Oliveira.


How? You are shit compared to Germany.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Not as bad as england :torres


http://www.fifa.com/worldranking/rankingtable/index.html

Sixth in the world son :stuff


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I'm still confused as to how England always manage to stay so high :lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> I'm still confused as to how England always manage to stay so high :lol


Because we keep winning, maybe not the most convincing wins even against the shitter teams but somehow we keep scraping out the results (except for at major tournaments of course)


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Ronaldo never delivers in big games...






I'm thinking about putting some money on France to win, 10-1 is a good price for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we're down to 24th?

FUCK THIS FUCKING OUTRAGE AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH SAVEUSTIMMY


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Seb said:


> Look at them. German cowards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id rep you if i could but must spread it around ha ha!!! :Tevez


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Uruguay 2nd?

:suarez2:suarez2:suarez2


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Not as bad as england :torres
> 
> 
> 
> How? You are shit compared to Germany.


Thats quite stupid, to be honest.
Germany has the better team right now, and thats about it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Thats quite stupid, to be honest.
> Germany has the better team right now, and thats about it.


Maybe i was exaggerating but still Germany are far better than Portugal tbh. Portugal are not so good as you think. They qualfied to the euros by play offs. I would not be surprised if Portugal end up last in their group.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Maybe i was exaggerating but still Germany are far better than Portugal tbh. Portugal are not so good as you think. They qualfied to the euros by play offs. I would not be surprised if Portugal end up last in their group.


Yeh, i think i know Portugal better than you :cool2, since i kind of been born here, having been living here for 18 years, watching the national squad improving every year.
What im saying is, you guys dont follow Portugal like you probably follow Germany and France, etc, they are not at their best, right now, but the qualifying thing through the play-offs is kinda of a false image of the quality of this team, to be honest.
Look at past years, Portugal has always produced some of the best players in the world, two best in the world, to be honest, Figo and now Ronaldo, and so many others.

Germany is the better team, high quality players, and they are probably gonna win, but i think that in theory we could beat them because our team is constituted by high quality players aswell, but my prediction is 2-0 Germany, because like i said, they traveled to the competition with the moral very low, because of the two bad games and the crowd not helping at all, because every year they are demanding more and more of this team, i understand why is that, but its probably gonna backfire in this edition of the EURO.
Hope not though, 2004 was tough enough for us, we deserved to be european champions that year enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Example said:


> Ronaldo never delivers in big games...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and then he missed the penalty 

enaldo

everyone always forgets that part.

not to mention :cashley usually had him locked down in most games with bosingwa

Portugal have declined since losing Figo and Ronaldo's father. They also shouldnt have been so quick to kick off carvalho, even as a sub.

A team of German subs could beat Portugal. Schurrle, Bender, Gotze, Podolski, zieler, schmlzer. ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

portugal high quality players

ronaldo
nani




uh moutinho, pepe, alves patricio and coentrao are all good players, veloso too, but the top quality players are ronaldo and nani. outside of ronaldo, i dont see who's scoring portugal's goals.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> portugal high quality players
> 
> ronaldo
> nani
> ...


and Nani is debatable. He's too incosistant IMo to be a top class player


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Portugal have always had a good squad bar the strikers, they just never seem to have one quality striker. Lleidson, Postiga, Almedia, Nuno Gomes etc are hardly the answers to their problems down the years and now.

Ranocchia didn't get picked for Italy? Bocchetti either? So who's the backup CB for Barza, Bonucci and Ogbonna? rofl Ogbonna. Italy better hope Bonucci can do a job.

Benzema as top scorer still looks a good deal to me :jordan2


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> portugal high quality players
> 
> ronaldo
> nani
> ...


Me neither :batista3, Almeida needs someone to serve him, and Postiga is Postiga, he can keep the ball and has impressive technique but he doesn't have that killer instinct, as for Nelson Oliveira, he is our hope for 2014, he is gonna be our lead striker, no doubt in my mind.

I think those players that you referred are high quality, at least my meaning for high quality, i would add Meireles, Quaresma and Joao Pereira aswell, but thats my opinion, although Pereira has a explosive temper, see Pereira vs Balotelli, clash of rage, he is a very good offensive player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MRLSH is a decent squad player, nothing more in my opinion

never saw anyone make so many bad tackles and give up possession so easily


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Is there a site that projects the starting XI for each country? I would like to see all, but especially Germany.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Uruguay 2nd?
> 
> :suarez2:suarez2:suarez2


Diego Forlan, brother.

They won the Copa America last year and were the only non-European team in the semis of the WC. They are becoming a "big game" team now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Especially considering the degree of talent they're developing

Cavani bitchessss


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

BOSS said:


> Is there a site that projects the starting XI for each country? I would like to see all, but especially Germany.


This is probably the most likely squad

Maybe Mueller out (because he is rubbish this season) and Gotze in


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Did a few Euro bets today....

Germany to win Euro 2012 and Gomez top scorer 14/1

Russia, Germany, Spain and France to be group winners 25/1

Poland/Greece, Ukraine/Sweden, Italy/Croatia, Portugal/Holland to finish draws 94/1

Russia to beat Czech, Holland to beat Denmark, Croatia to beat Ireland, Czech to beat Greece, Portugal to beat Denmark, Spain to beat Ireland, England to beat Sweden, Germany to beat Denmark and England to beat Ukraine 315/1

Germany v France final 33/1


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Did a few Euro bets today....
> 
> Germany to win Euro 2012 and Gomez top scorer 14/1
> 
> ...


I think you are gonna make some money. Only I think Poland will beat Greece easily. They are a team thats better then you think and they have a lethal striker (Lewandowski)


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hawkeye81 said:


> I think you are gonna make some money. Only I think Poland will beat Greece easily. They are a team thats better then you think and they have a lethal striker (Lewandowski)


I was thinking that to, but then again the 1st game of a tournament is usually quite cagey and tight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Germany's attacking options are ridiculous. I'd say that line up is most likely. But any one of Kroos, Reus, Gotze, Schurrle, or Klose could find their way into the team. Talk about spoilt for choice. Mueller would be the most likely to be dropped. Gomez starting position isn't set in stone either, but I suspect he'll start the first game or two to be given a chance, but if he's not up to it, Klose will be a more than reliable back-up.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Ive Germany France final too

Went for Benzima top scorer!Hopefully Greece give a good account of them selfs on Friday!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if Martin Olsson will start for Sweden?


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Does anyone know if Martin Olsson will start for Sweden?












Probably


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hawkeye81 said:


> Probably


Thanks, was just wondering whether to put him in my fantasy team or not, I think I will now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

He didn't start at left-back in their last match but Jonas Olsson did so I chose him instead.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

doesnt relate to the euros but thought this was interesting



> On Sunday, Qatar beat Lebanon 1-0. Their starting 11 were born in 7 different countries, only 2 of the starters were from Qatar.
> In fact, of the 23 Qatar squad, 15 were born in different countries: Uruguay, Ghana, Brazil, Kuwait, Sudan, Senegal, Yemen, Saudi Arabia.


i watched a Qatar youth team called Aspire play a united academy team, and none of them were from Qatar and they were literally towering over the united team


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I think there's a conspiracy amongst the German FA, that they'll stop Miroslav Klose from being selected if he gets any nearer to the all time record. Wouldn't look good on them if their all time top scorer is Polish. Just a hunch...

I've done him E/W to be top scorer in the Euros though. ALWAYS shows up in the big tournaments.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

BOSS said:


> Is there a site that projects the starting XI for each country? I would like to see all, but especially Germany.


This is probably the best site for tactical analysis...

http://www.zonalmarking.net/


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:busquets


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

just1988 said:


> The thing with Portugal is that they've got the Ronaldo wildcard factor. *He's got the ability to do a Maradona* and carry his team through a major tournament but whether or not he'll really come through and deliver is a totally different story.


It's one thing to compare Messi to the GOAT (and even then it's a bit of a stretch) but there is no way that Action Man deserves mention in the same breath as Diego.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Arbeloa reminds me more of Pedro in that!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

united_07 said:


> doesnt relate to the euros but thought this was interesting
> 
> 
> 
> i watched a Qatar youth team called Aspire play a united academy team, and none of them were from Qatar and they were literally towering over the united team


I spent that entire game swearing like no tomorrow, since i am actually lebanese

fucking bullshit, do they fucking expect me to believe some dipshit who looks like Cavani called Andres Sebestian soria is fucking qatari?

its bullshit man. every one of their players was naturalised for money

When Andres Sebastian was offered the chance to play in Qatar, he had to look it up on the globe!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Don't worry Redead, Qatar 2022 World Cup final - Barbados vs Lebanon :jordan2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

all naturalised players. there's no rules being broken. guys like sebastian soria arent good enough for their own national team, play the required amount in a different country, go for it.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I want to watch as many games as I can, day to go...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm trying to not get to to excited since international matches are usually pretty fucking dull and the opening matches we're just going to have all the teams trying to avoid losing, but then again football is football and we're getting 2 matches a day for the nexth 2 weeks so fucking roll on tomorow


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> all naturalised players. there's no rules being broken. guys like sebastian soria arent good enough for their own national team, play the required amount in a different country, go for it.


Yeah but when only 2 of your starters are born in that nation and not just there because they are too shit for their parent country it is a bit ridiculous imo. A few I have no problem with but that may is a joke.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

1 day to go. I'm really looking forward to the tournament. 

My Predictions

Group A
Russia to win the group, Poland in 2nd place. Czech Republic 3rd and Greece last.

Group B
Group of death is very hard to predict but I think The Germans will top the group. Now 2nd place will be between Holland or Portugal but I'm going with Holland to finish 2nd. Portugal 3rd and Denmark 4th. 

Group C
Spain to top group, 2nd place between either Italy or Croatia. Hopefully Italy. Croatia 3rd and Republic of Ireland 4th.

Group D
France did choke in the previous tournament but they've been in great form recently and they should top the group. Bit worried about England and hopefully we qualify for the next stage, so England 2nd. Sweden 3rd and Ukraine last.

Quarter Finals
Match 25: *Russia (1st A) vs Holland (2nd B)*
Holland win, payback from Euro 2008 when The Russains knocked out the Dutch in the quarter finals.

Match 26: *Germany (1st B) vs Poland (2nd A) *
Germany easily win

Match 27: *Spain (1st C) vs England (2nd D) *
England go out. 

Match 28: *France (1st D) vs Italy (2nd C) *
France win via penalty shoot out

Semi Finals
*Holland (winner of match 25) vs Spain (winner of match 27) *
It would be great if The Dutch get their revenge from WC 2010 but I still think Spain will beat them again. Spain to win this.

*Germany (winner of match 26) vs France (winner of match 28) *
Germany to win in extra time

Finals
*Spain vs Germany*
Repeat final of Euro 2008 but this time I think Germany will win this. I really don't want this final but I think we will get this. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Gambling always helps turn a boring international game into greatness.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah but when only 2 of your starters are born in that nation and not just there because they are too shit for their parent country it is a bit ridiculous imo. A few I have no problem with but that may is a joke.


it's not like qatar are known for their junior levels of footballing prowess. sometimes it's the only way to get the sport off the ground. if there's no juniors coming through then what else is there to do until it's established?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Group A
Poland - 7pts
Russia - 5pts
Czech - 4pts
Greece - 0pts

Group B
Germany - 9pts
Netherlands - 4pts
Denmark - 4pts
Portugal - 0pts

Group C
Ireland - 7pts 8*D
Spain - 7pts
Croatia - 1pts
Italy - 1pts

Group D
England - 7pts
Sweden - 5pts
France - 4pts
Ukraine - 0pts

QF's
Poland v *Netherlands* - big win
Russia v *Germany* - big win again
*Ireland* v Sweden - AET
Spain v *England* - Penalties

SF's

*Netherlands* v Ireland - Tight match could go either way :side: but I think Netherlands will come out on top
*Germany* v England - Another tight win but Germany will come out on top

Final

*Germany* v Netherlands - Repeat of the group game and Germany will win again

I wish they still did 3rd/4th playoff if it was going to be Ireland v England


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't have any issues with countries "buying" foreign players and naturalizing them for footballing purposes. In fact, it's fine.

What would be ridiculous is inter-national transfers! Imagine England bidding for Mata...


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Razor King said:


> What would be ridiculous is inter-national transfers! Imagine England bidding for Mata...


:redknapp would be in heaven if that happened


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Cech
Glen Jo
Lahm
Berezutski
Clichy
Scotty Parker
Ribery
Gotze
RVP
Gomez
Di Natale


Anybody know if any of these are not starting?


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Cech
> Glen Jo
> Lahm
> Berezutski
> ...


clichy and gotze probably wont start.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany are my pick to win the Euro 2012.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lions :whiteknight :lions :whiteknight :lions :whiteknight

A

1 - Russia
2 - Poland

B 

1 - Germany
2 - Holland
(Portugal to finish bottom)

C

1 - Spain
2 - Croatia

D

1 - France
2 - :lions

Would love it if we could sneak a win from France but it's not very likely. Think there'll be some shocks (Russia beating Holland, maybe Croatia over France). Hope we don't just get Germany/Spain walking all over everyone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

france are going to need to score about 5 a game due to the 4 defensive errors patrice hack evra will be conceding ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ No worries, they have:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I have been very interested in tennis recently that I did not realize that the euros is starting tommorow. Looking forward to it. I hope it is a great tournament.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Mens Final will probably clash with Spain/Italy :downing*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Mens Final will probably clash with Spain/Italy :downing*


That sucks.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Russia
Poland

Holland
Germany

Spain 
Italy

England 
France

I can see England and France drawing but England winning the group on goal difference. 
And my main prediction is that Germany will finish 2nd in the group but go on to win the whole thing.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Joel said:


> ^ No worries, they have:


Player of the tournament for sure.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Not long now, gonna try and watch asmuch of this as possible and first two games are already set to record. Thinking the opener will be a draw, both sides seem fairly even. Interested to see how well Poland do because I believe they will be the better of the host nations and underdog in tournament.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

SonoShion said:


> Player of the tournament for sure.


He's a player alright...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Samoon said:


> That sucks.


*Sky+ :mark:

If it's not done by 6 then it really sucks because Ireland/Croatia is the other match and I really want to see all 3.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Probably will record the tennis. Nadal most likely wins again.

I know Poland vs Greece isn't mouth watering at all, but still looking forward to it.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Greek Messi disagrees. He better start.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Greeces only hope is their right back ep


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/football/news/euro-2012-paddy-power-construct-866327


:woy


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Sky+ :mark:
> 
> If it's not done by 6 then it really sucks because Ireland/Croatia is the other match and I really want to see all 3.*


Grand Prix too makes it worse. If it's Nadal/Federer again it won't be all that worth watching. Novak/Rafa on the other hand.:yum:

I don't know how Italy/Spain will turn out but I don't expect too much tbh.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Had the work Euro 2012 prize draw today (each cubicle group puts some cash in and gets a random country winners take the £100). Group next to us got Spain, group the other side Germany.




...Ukraine :kenny


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The first thing I thought of when I saw that Woy statue was the toppling of the Saddam statue in 2003, I'm guessing we could see something similar in a few weeks if we do badly in the Euros


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:woy the redeemer bringing it home for ENGLAND. 

You know it makes sense.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Nige™ said:


> Grand Prix too makes it worse. If it's Nadal/Federer again it won't be all that worth watching. Novak/Rafa on the other hand.:yum:
> 
> I don't know how Italy/Spain will turn out but I don't expect too much tbh.


*Iniesta's gonna carve the Italian defence wide open. It's gonna be great. 

Mens Final will probably only clash if it goes over 3 hours so if it's Nadal/Federer then it likely won't.*


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I only get hyped for tennis when Wimbledon's on so unless Gandhi's in the final, I'm watching the football. 

Missing the opener due to work, and Germany Portugal due to a night out. Only good thing about poland and Ukraine hosting are the times, although theres hardly a gap between each game everyday, as soon as one game finishes the other is like less than an hour to kick off. Best have more entertaining matches than what we saw at the world cup.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I wouldn't normally care about the French Open but I've watched nearly 2 weeks of it so I don't want to miss the Final after all that. 

Couldn't really care about any of the matches in Group A but I want to watch every match if possible so I'll likely end up sitting though 3 1-0 wins to Russia.*_


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:bigron


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

getting hyped now. hope the native country (Greece) can do work again in the Euros.

I'm hoping that Santos gets somewhat aggressive, and starts a front 3 (in his 4-3-3) of Gekas (or Samaras), with GREEK MESSI and Ninis playing off him. That's about as lethal and potent as the Greek attack can get. I figure if the Greeks lose their first match, GREEK MESSI and Ninis will start in the second match. 

Thinking the Poles might have a tough time attack the Greek's defense. Centerbacks are good, Karagounis is a defensive stalwart, and Torosidis is obviously class. 

Thinking 1-1 or 0-0.

in case you dont know who greek messi (giannis fetfazidis)


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Used my £10 free bet with Sky and backed Germany to win the tournament.

I might also put money on Ireland to qualify from the group.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Not really interested in the Group A matches so i would not watch it. Unless i have time i will. Dont think it will clash with Fed\Djoko since that match starts early. Well if the finals is between Fed\Nadal then i will watch it, cause i doubt it will be longer than 3 hours. Even if it last longer than 3 hours is i will continue watching it. If it is Djoko\Nadal then i will watch the football match. i think the nadal\djoko will last longer than 3 hours.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

^ They won every game 1-nil :lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> :mark:


MCATEER :mark:





 
Was at that game. UNREAL.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Best Irish campaign ever, can't believe Iran were the only team to beat us in 90 minutes when we faced Portugal and Netherlands twice in qualifying and then Germany and Spain at the finals.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18363736

It begins. UEFA in total denial, it's just British sensationalism again :kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least uefa will stamp it out

ique2 30k a fine.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

If it is blatently obvious that racism is rife during the tournament would Platini be made to resign?

Sounds laughable as FIFA and UEFA seem to be basically elective dictatorships but this could be one allmighty cockup for Platini and the tournament hasn't even started yet.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

It finally kicks off today, lets hope the football does the talking for a change.

I predict a narrow 1-0 win for Poland and a entertaining Russian win in the late kick off.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Just heard. For every part of me looking forward to some football today, there is an even bigger part worried this is going to be a disaster. Off to pray before i get some sleep, hoping we at least don't see any casualties in the next few weeks.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Will watch every game I can. Love tournaments.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Personally I can't wait for the games in the Denmark, Portugal, Netherlands, Germany group. Should be the best group action of the Euro's although the Italy, Spain, Croatia, Ireland group could be pretty decent as well!


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Yay it's today. I think Poland and Greece will be a draw and Russia to beat Czech Republic.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Jobberwacky said:


> Just heard. For every part of me looking forward to some football today, there is an even bigger part worried this is going to be a disaster. Off to pray before i get some sleep, hoping we at least don't see any casualties in the next few weeks.


Disaster? 

7 Hours left till the Pre Show starts.

Gonna be one hell of a tournament (Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Think Poland will beat Greece and Russia to win. 

Those two will qualify from the group imo.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How can a place so morally backwards and twisted be given a major tournament like this? Hope for the safety of people going first and foremost, with a bit of luck what happens on the pitch with overshadow any incidents. 

Fuck UEFA.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> How can a place so morally backwards and twisted be given a major tournament like this? Hope for the safety of people going first and foremost, with a bit of luck what happens on the pitch with overshadow any incidents.
> 
> Fuck UEFA.


Gotta Love money amirite Gotta deal With Russia in a few years too :no:. Platini is an idiot anyway. 

Moving on can't believe it's on today :mark:. Looking forward to it big time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

m'vila out for the game vs the MIGHTY THREE LIONS


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ :yes :yes :yes

Convinced it's our year now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Just did my final dream team:

*Buffon

Lahm
Pique
Anyukov (c)
Piszczek

De Jong
Ozil 
Iniesta

Robben
Benzema
Lewandowski*

And my subs bench is a load of jobbers .

unk


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Euro Bets:
France/Germany/Spain To Win Group: £5 wins £39.28
Russia/France/Germany/Spain To Win Group: £10 wins £181.19 (MBS)
France/Germany/Spain To Qualify: £5 wins £5.71
Croatia To Qualify: £5 wins £8.13
Spain/France Final: £2 wins £40
Spain/Germany Final: £3 wins £14
Benzema Top Goalscorer: £2 wins £32
Van Persie Top Goalscorer: £2 wins £20
Torres To Score No Goals: £5 wins £8.75 *


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

WF league is huge !!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

SUPER Scotty P :whiteknight

Looking forward to Poland vs Greece, always enjoy the occasion of the opening game.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Where is the WF league?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/my-leagues/5290/standings/


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Where is the WF league?





Green Light said:


> Alright so if any of you guys are interested in playing I created a WF league on http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/
> 
> Feel free to sign up and once you've picked your team (which doesn't have to be finalised until the first match day) just go to "join a league" and the code is *24749-5290*. You can join up to 15 different leagues
> 
> Always good fun, you can win some good prizes too I think


Manchesthair united is the best team name.:gun:


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Manchesthair united is the best team name.:gun:


Haha, thanks, I might do it, what thing did you use to sign up, out of, Facebook, windows live etc.?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there anybody who is rooting for Spain? I think I might be the only one in the entire WF. I only see Germany supporters for win it (I don't count England because they aren't going to go too far tbh).


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: 2 hours still coverage starts

England are going to beat Spain in the Quarters


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Euro Bets:
> France/Germany/Spain To Win Group: £5 wins £39.28
> Russia/France/Germany/Spain To Win Group: £10 wins £181.19 (MBS)
> France/Germany/Spain To Qualify: £5 wins £5.71
> ...


*Trebles from 5 To Win* (Fuck accumulators, want some return at least)
France (v England) @ 6/4
Spain (v Italy) @ 3/4
Russia (v Czech Rep) @ 21/20
Germany (v Portugal) @ 19/20
Holland (v Denmark) @ 3/5
*10 Trebles @ £3 per line, Potential Returns £225.26*

I'll be doing that for every set of group games.

*Group Straight Forecast*
1st France 2nd Sweden - £6.67 @ 17/2 Returns £63.37

*Group Winners - Accumulator (Moneyback Special - refund if 3 win)*
Russia (11/8), Germany (11/10), Spain (8/15) & France (13/8)
£50 Returns £1,003.73

Spain/France final - £10 @ 20/1
Spain/Germany final - £25 @ 7/1

France to win Group D - £215 @ 7/4 Returns £591.25

*Doubles from 3 to Win - Group Winners*
Germany (11/10), Spain (8/15) & France (9/5)
3 doubles @ £14.69 per line, Potential Returns £196.75

Just over £380 staked on the tournament so far. I just hope France do well!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Today is draggingggg, cant wait for coverage to start on BBC1, I've finally replaced my World Cup wallchart with a Euro 2012 equivalent #allset


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Looking forward to the tournament but think the first game will be dire. Two teams that will make sure not to lose. I predict some cagey, boring shit.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Poland will run riot


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Went for an odd bet myself, Holland to win and Mario Gomez top scorer. 100/1 on PP. Felt a risk worth taking.

Hoping for a Poland & Russia rout here. May God forsake the Czech & the Dutch referee they had last September, and the amount of Greek hype earlier on in the threads get me hoping for a trouncing.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Desecrated said:


> Went for an odd bet myself, Holland to win and Mario Gomez top scorer. 100/1 on PP. Felt a risk worth taking.


I was going to go for the exact same bet but I had second thoughts on Gomez. Think I'll just go with a Holland and Van Persie double.


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

Put a bet on myself, put money on France winning and Benzema being top goalscorer.

Looking forward to the first game, going for a 1-0 win to Poland and Russia to beat Czech Republic by the same.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Need Russia to keep winning so I can see them dump Holland out for the second Euro's in a row :mark:

Bit of a shame that England won't be playing any of the old foes (unless we somehow reach the semi final or further.) Really want to see us vs Italy in QF though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Desecrated said:


> Went for an odd bet myself, Holland to win and Mario Gomez top scorer. 100/1 on PP. Felt a risk worth taking.
> 
> Hoping for a Poland & Russia rout here. May God forsake the Czech & the Dutch referee they had last September, and the amount of Greek hype earlier on in the threads get me hoping for a trouncing.


germany winner/benzema top scorer was 80/1 here. bargain


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

2 Bets I've done for tonight's game are

Poland 0-0 Greece £2.50 @ 5/1

Russia 1-0 Czech Rep £2.50 @ 5/1

Also decided in the end to put £10 on Germany winners & Van Persie top scorer @ 40/1

1 hour till coverage starts :mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Poland to destroy Greek later on. Bet on it.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

danny_boy said:


> 1 hour till coverage starts :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

just1988 said:


> *Today is draggingggg,* cant wait for coverage to start on BBC1, I've finally replaced my World Cup wallchart with a Euro 2012 equivalent #allset


Yup, it's been a super boring lazy day for me, just waiting until it finally starts. Can't fucking wait.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Poland to destroy Greek later on. Bet on it.


In my veiw Greece are going to be playing for a draw so it's very possible that they will be playing with 11 men behind the ball and maybe try for the odd counter attack in the hope of sneaking a win

And if Greece do get a draw or win then expect them to set up the exact same way against Czech Rep and Russia in the hope they can finish the group with 5 points and qualify

If Greece lose then I think beating both Russia and Czech Rep will be too much of an uphill task for them, so if Greece lose tonight then there out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

5 bucks on a greece/poland draw into russia beating the czech @ 7.31


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Why would Greece start with the mentality to draw against _Poland_? They should take the game to Poland, it's not like they are inferior on paper. Now if this was Greece/Russia then I would agree with you, because Russia is clearly the best team in that group. That said, I'm going with a Poland win anyway, 2-0 or something.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Need Russia to keep winning so I can see them dump Holland out for the second Euro's in a row :mark:


Nah, the Dutch are winning it this year.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Gettin' HYPE for the opening game. Expecting Greece to sneak it by a goal. Papadopoulos (K) and old man Karagounis are kwality players.

Currency is on the Netherlands so they'll have my full support. However, if they should crash and burn in the GROUP OF DEATH..


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> Nah, the Dutch are winning it this year.




:lions :whiteknight imo.

Got to admit my knowledge of Poland and Greece is very limited, don't expect a great game though. Know absolutely nothing about the Czechs. For some reason I always find Euro's more entertaining than World Cups.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Remember last time Greece opened the Euro Cup and what happened next?  Please god no.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

The Czech's have an icon to lead them










dat sexy beast


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Coverage in the UK is starting right now... pleasantries for the next few weeks..


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Big Al isn't looking to great :hmm:

Chicago Bulls intro music playing in the stadium :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ At least he's actually there. Lineker and co still in Salford :no:

Hope Greece win this one, more fun when you pick a side.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Possible England team:

:downing

Girlfriend is 1/2 polish so backing them in this one.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm neutral, I'm going for 1-1 for Poland v Greece.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Poland will win this.

As for the tournament I'd say Netherlands. If not them then Germany.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Poland 2-0

*Post 666* Oh dear.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

It's starting boys :mark:

Imma go with Poland on this one


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Goose bumps ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Final preview right here.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Dat anthem


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

2-0 Poland. Lewandowski double.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

We're underway :mark:


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Alan Parsons Project 'bout to get some major hits in the coming weeks.

#23..Michaelllllllllllll Jorrrrrrrdannnnnnnnnnnn.

Greece by a single goal.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

IncapableNinja said:


> Alan Parsons Project 'bout to get some major hits in the coming weeks.
> 
> *#23..Michaelllllllllllll Jorrrrrrrdannnnnnnnnnnn.*
> 
> Greece by a single goal.


I was marking so hard for that music.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Chalkias still playing. I remember him playing for Portsmouth. Good start Poland


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

5 Minutes in and I'm already regretting my bet on a 0-0 in this match


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Super excited :mark:


Looks like we will get some goals here, hopefully, anyway.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

danny_boy said:


> 5 Minutes in and I'm already regretting my bet on a 0-0 in this match


Was gonna slam that bet but I just remember that Greece are pretty decent defensively. It's a risky bet but it could possible happen 

doubt it will though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Greece not looking decent defensively at all. Poland carving them open every time.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Lewandowski!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Greece lost


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Was coming.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lewandowski is so so so good.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOAL.....

And we have lift off. Greece are all over the place.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Greece are looking terrible in the back.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Poland looks great going forward especially in the right side.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wonder if OP is still confident in his beloved Greece?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

who got the assist?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Greece are just looking awful full stop, can't defend, can't even get an attack going because they give the ball away far too cheaply, how shit was there group in the Qualifiers?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Greece always have a chance with SAMARAS!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Beats for greek kane fan ique2


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

That Holebas guy is absolutely shit so far. However, it wouldn't surprise me if Greece somehow got a goal soon.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

steamed hams said:


> Beats for greek kane fan ique2


You won't be laughing when the same happens to England.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Jeez Greece looks like a shit.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Didn't see anything wrong with that to be given a yellow...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Greece to lose every game in the group , calling it now.

:woy


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

should be 2-0


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What a great chance to score, and what a miss! Really should have scored from there.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Greeks left side is awful thus far. getting smashed.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

dat Polish pace on the right.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least flappyhandski has defected to greece. keeper is terrible.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

The defending in this game has been terrible, delighted with Lewansdowski's goal especially as he's my captain in the fantasy league!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao 

Could this get any worse for Greece?

Edit

Wow that was a weak ass sending off.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

From bad to worse for Greece.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WHAT? What a terrible ref. Fix is on.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Disgusting decision from the ref :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ah game ruined.

First booking was stupid as.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Harsh. No way back for Greece now.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Well this referee is definitely not getting a big game now, horrible decision.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Greek Kane fan will be going crazy right now.

:cena


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well Greece are going out

Didn't deserve either booking tbf


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats awful. Especially since the first yellow was very soft.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

:kobe

Both yellow cards were undeserved.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

That wasn't even a foul. And then to give him a yellow?? Not fair


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Red card :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

hand ball!! ANOTHER YELLOW?!!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao

What an awful sending off. The first yellow shouldn't have been given, and that one was just as weak. There may have been a bit of obstruction, but he was also slipping as he turned.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Terrible red card, Greeks are going kicking off, half time can't come soon enough for them

Poland haven't looked too bad


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This ref is having a complete laugh. Greek's rightfully incensed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Poland handball....Greece get booked for it :lol they need the half time break badly or someone else could easily get sent off.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

David Stern running this tournament?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

^:lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

That was never a penalty. But Greece are getting a good shafting from Poland and now the ref.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Really poor start from Greece, their keeper is just hilarious. But that ref... so shit.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Poor decisions at the end shouldn't cover up an abysmal performance from Greece.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Ref. a fucking joke.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

so they said the ref issued 16 reds in 19 la liga games. and this guy was picked to ref the biggest tournament in europe?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Poland look pretty decent attacking wise

Czech and Russia will be a draw


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Ref is having a mare


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Even though Greece hasn't played well, the referee has really fucked everything up.

Lowandowski looks class.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wait...I didn't see the yellow card when it happened. THAT is what he was booked for? what the fuck ref. No yellow for either challenge.

Man how much did Poland pay this guy?




Lil'Jimmy said:


> Poor decisions at the end shouldn't cover up an abysmal performance from Greece.


No doubt since Greece haven't created much and have been horrendous in defence but you gotta say the Ref seems to be like a 12th guy for Poland at the moment.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Poland handball....Greece get booked for it :lol


:lol

The referee actually seemed to want to game to flow earlier on, quite a few Sonny Chiba tackles went unpunished. Woeful decision to book the guy for winning a header and then to compound that with a second yellow because the Polish guy slipped..










Dreadful for Greece and dreadful from Greece.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Exactly, he did very well to win the ball. Are any defenders allowed to jump for the ball anymore?!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Still after ALLLLL that greece down by 1.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Poland look decent, can't see them throwing this away now, expecting more goals. Greece look poor, ref looks like a plonker.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Probably one of the worst sending offs in history. Who cares though? I have Poland and Russia to win!

Hopefully added on to these winnings


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Need a gif/pic of the Greek player's reaction to getting sent off. Looked like the Phil Jones face.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The cross for the goal was pefection. If only English players could do the same


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Greece have been poor but the ref has been shocking. How those two challenges get two yellows (resulting in a red) is absolutely ridiculous.

Poland have looked good.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*That red card was kinda ridiculous. Dat how soccer go. 

My pick to win it all is Germany. 

When does Messi play? :side:*


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Greece have been so bad. Poland started well but they never got that energy back after the goal. The ref is ridiculous.

Kind of looking forward to Czech Republic vs Russia. Couple of decent teams.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> When does Messi play? :side:[/B]


:lmao Errr...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

pretty sure this means no GREEK MESSI.

sucks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *That red card was kinda ridiculous. Dat how soccer go.
> 
> My pick to win it all is Germany.
> 
> When does Messi play? :side:*


Argentina vs Australia is tomorrow. Group E match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Argentina vs Australia is tomorrow. Group E match.


Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Who else has Lewandowski as captain then?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Alan Shearer's favourite word... BUT!


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Spanish referees :lmao

Not even one of those situations was worthy of a yellow card. Bullshit sendoff.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *That red card was kinda ridiculous. Dat how soccer go.
> 
> My pick to win it all is Germany.
> 
> When does Messi play? :side:*


well ronaldo plays tomorrow hes better than messi.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

nazzac said:


> The cross for the goal was pefection. If only English players could do the same



:becks cough :becks


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

LC is clearly talking about GREEK MESSI, you fools. :torres


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I was rooting for Poland to start this match but after that ridiculous red card I'm pulling for the now huge underdog Greece. *


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't have a single ounce of sympathy for any team who comes out with the negativity and lack of ambition Greece did in the first half.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Ninis off?

Oh, Santos. You fool. Fuck off.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He deserved to be dragged off for those 2 horrendous backheels that were nowhere near a team mate.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*The way Greece are playing right now I don't think they would win even if they were the team with the man advantage.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Second situation was a yellow, since its the kind of scoring chance you jerk off to when playing fifa, the first, not a yellow

LewanBOSSki killin it


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I did not watch the first half. Why was the red card stupid?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chezzer You Idiot!


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh shit didn't see that coming.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*:lmao Poland...fuck :lmao*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

YES.

lol @ Chesney.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:torres 1-1


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!!!

Dat Arsenal goalkeeper!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Goooooooaaallllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!

C'mon Greece!!! The spirit of 04!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

GREECE!!! Great cross, totally fucked the keeper up!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Schchezny at fault (wrong spelling I know)

Poland should see it out though. Shouldn't they?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Typical Arsenal player 

:wenger


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

wow. chezzers.

just like the prem, eh.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Greece scored, lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> I did not watch the first half. Why was the red card stupid?


It was two Yellows. In the first yellow the player wasn't even fouled. In fact the Greece defender won the ball in a clean standard header and in the 2nd yellow he obstructed him a bit but the poland player slipped at the same time, Could be called a foul but not a card at all.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

OPAH!!!!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Szczesny is so shit, didn't Stringer say he was one of the best keepers in the world?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Get in Greece.

Salpingidis!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

gunner14:

Thats what happens when you get a goalie taught by the shittiest manager on earth. im going to go eat KFC

:wenger


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> It was two Yellows. In the first yellow the player wasn't even fouled. In fact the Greece defender won the ball in a clean standard header and in the 2nd yellow he obstructed him a bit but the poland player slipped at the same time, Could be called a foul but not a card at all.


Oh ok.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

First yellow was crap. And I may need a rewatch but honestly I thought the second was fair


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

redeadening said:


> First yellow was crap. And I may need a rewatch but honestly I thought the second was fair


*Yeah the second one could have gone either way. I thought it was just a foul when it initially happened but I have no problem with a yellow there... the first though was absurd. *


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

looks like this match will finish 1-1 or 2-1 poland


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The second could have gone either way. I didn't think it was really an obvious obstruction since the guy was slipping as he was attempting to turn.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> First yellow was crap. And I may need a rewatch but honestly I thought the second was fair


Problem I have with it though is that if your gonna give cards for that you would pretty much be sending off players left, right and centre all match long. Wasn't a bad challenge is any sense and frankly looked worse simply because the player slipped. I'd say at most a firm warning.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

this game will finish 1-1. Greece love parking the bus b/c they're a boring, shit side.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I didnt notice him slipping, thats why I said I may need to watch it again

All I saw was a guy about to go on a huge run after winning the ball and him falling 

I think its because Ive been playing alot of fifa lately


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The real Greek Messi is Fetfatzidis.

Hopefully he comes on as a sub.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Samaras really should have done better with that. Just totally miss hit it.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I didnt notice him slipping, thats why I said I may need to watch it again
> 
> All I saw was a guy about to go on a huge run after winning the ball and him falling
> 
> I think its because Ive been playing alot of fifa lately


*Yeah, we have the luxury of getting to see slow-mo replays while the ref has to call it on the fly. On the fly that did look worse so I can understand that yellow. The first though? wow. hehe *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Gekas is the greek robben

what with him going so bald :robben


SCEZNY OUTTTTT! RED!

:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing about Samaras is that half the time he can look a real handful and a real threat but then the other half he just looks like a clumsy git

Like Neil Lennon said, he's the type of player who could lose you a job

EDIT: OHHHHHH SHIT!!!!!!

Dat Arsenal Goalkeeper


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Lulz


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao HAHAHAHA. 

This is fantastic.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

szczesny<3


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Holy shit... match just got real.*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:tyson


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Poland in trouble. I remember in the early 00's Arsenal would go down to 10 men...and play better and win!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger:wenger :wenger :wenger :wenger


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Poland finally get a card. What a great keeper!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL Sczezney is so bad


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

SAVED!!!! DRAMA!!!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh shit saved.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

How did I know he was gonna miss :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

How shit is the Polish left back (#2)? Constantly getting caught in possession, can't pass and is probably the slowest full back since Ian Harte. Poland looking good otherwise in outfield positions. Greece are boring and need to stay away from international tournaments from now on. Ridiculous red card.

Oh, and lol Chesney Hawkes!!! Where's Stringer to defend this utter abject shit? Can't wait until Koscielny has a similar performance for the world to witness! Thank goodness the sub Polish keeper has some competence, poor penno though.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Hodor! Putting the team on his back!*


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

awful pen.

poland to take this match now. lock.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Who said this would be a boring opener? :troll

Edit: :lmao at the Hodor comment, LC


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

And I said this match would be boring. Goals, sending offs for both sides and a missed penalty.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Big Game Samaras should of taken that penalty


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah so much for the opening game being shit. Couldn't have asked for a better opener tbh.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> *Who said this would be a boring opener?* :troll
> 
> Edit: :lmao at the Hodor comment, LC


Lee Dixon did, swiftly backtracked at half time though!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow amazing opener, I just hope the rest of the tournament will deliver the same level of excitement.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

You jackass! He had acres of space ahead of him and he was unmarked, why the hell did you pass downwards!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God I hate Platini's smug fucking head.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Samaras is a miserable player. So bad.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm surprised Greece are going for this.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Samaras is so fricking shit

two golden chances at least messed up


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm glad they are going for it. Lewandowski has been nonexistent this half.

And :lmao at Samaras... So bad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Greece have been so much better in the 2nd half. Salpingidis has been superb since coming on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Whatever was said at the half to the Greek team worked wonders. Looked like a whole new team this half.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Dear Greek Captain,

you set pieces, penalties, and shooting are all crap


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Anybody know what the polish media is like? I'm just wondering if Chesney Hawkes will get the Rob Green treatment. At least Greeno can carry himself with a little more pride, now that he isn't responsible for the biggest international tournament goalkeeping debut bottle job in history.

I feel sorry for Lewandowski, he deserves better than this, the guy has such a good first touch, workrate and movement. I think Poland may have blown their big chance to progress from the group stages, Greece are a really poor side. Still a few minutes left, come on!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Now to Russia and the Czechs. 0-0 that'll be.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> Chesney Hawkes


Szczesny Walks.

What a game, can Russia/Czech match it?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Szczesny had an absolute mare there, he better not play like that when he gets back down the Emirates!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I expect goals from the Russians and Czechs. Hopefully at least 3.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good character from Greece in the second half.

Deserved draw though. Very entertaining opener!

Karagounis played well even though his set pieces were gash. Happy with the draw againts the hosts.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> Now to Russia and the Czechs. 0-0 that'll be.


Yeah, that'll be a bore draw...


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Greece were a completely different team second half, showed a lot of spirit and fully deserved the draw.

Good opening game to the Euros.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ah yes, Russia vs czech

Or as I call it, Arshavin vs Cech


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> When does Messi play? :side:*


Always, in our hearts.

Papadopoulos (K) was immense after coming on for Papadopoulos (A), guy was great in the UEFA cup this season as well.

Good game for the Panatinaikos boys, too. Ninis, Karagounis, Katsouranis and Salpigidis (ex)all worked hard.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Papadopoulos and Katsouranis were immense in the second half. Just stonewalled the central attack. Great job the young 20-year old lad.

Shows why Schalke are so high on him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

K Papadopoulos is a really talented.

Bring him to Liverpool.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

man its gonna be POURING for the next game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bemused as to why chalkias started over sifakis, chalkias was an utter liability, lucky to not have conceded a couple due to terrible positioning and FLAPPING


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Wow amazing opener, I just hope the rest of the tournament will deliver the same level of excitement.


Oh boy, we have 3 classics coming up in the next 3 days.


----------



## Word (Mar 28, 2007)

I personally enjoyed Pompadoandmangochutneyadopolos played well.

These 2 teams are probably having an early exit.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chalkias didn't really have much to do in all honesty.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Damn, that was one heck of an opening game. Super entertaining.

I think Russia will get the win against the Czechs, although I want Czechs to win. Arshavin to score and troll Wenger. :wenger


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Great opener, considering many were expecting a bore-draw. 


On to the next one, lets hope this game entertains too.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

BOSS said:


> *Papadopoulos* and Katsouranis were immense in the second half. Just stonewalled the central attack. Great job the young 20-year old lad.
> 
> Shows why Schalke are so high on him.


Is that the player who came on as a sub and absolutely shat himself with his first touch? He was lucky that the Polish midfielder fluffed an easy chance to score. Fortunately for Greece he improved greatly after that horror start!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

with the injury and red-card, I'd slide Katsouranis back there for the entire match.

Put Ninis in his central role. Sitting in front of Karagounis and Manatis in a #10 role. 

Put Samaras on the bench, put Salpingdis and GREEK MESSI on the wings with Gekas up top.

Greece vs Czech could be fun...a game that the Greeks could win. :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

greeks cant win it

not with the greatest goalie in the world against them


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Much better game than I expected although really the Poles should have killed it off by half time, pretty wasteful.

Good fightback from the Greeks I have to say, the boss made some good changes despite being a man down. 1 point each was probably fair in the end 

Off topic: Whats the code for posting a youtube video here?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BOSS said:


> with the injury and red-card, I'd slide Katsouranis back there for the entire match.
> 
> Put Ninis in his central role. Sitting in front of Karagounis and Manatis in a #10 role.
> 
> ...


Souds like a good plan.

Samaras looked very ordinary.

Really want Fetfatzidis to play.

:mark:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Croft is watching the Euros?

And she's supporting Germany?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> bemused as to why chalkias started over sifakis, chalkias was an utter liability, lucky to not have conceded a couple due to terrible positioning and FLAPPING


You should have seen him when he had a stint at Portsmouth a few years ago, he made David James look solid and reliable. I still can't fathom out how a 6'6" keeper can have such a pathetic aerial presence, standing in the correct position would be a good start though.

Keane and Viera together on ITV punditry duties, nothing can go wrong there!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> Is that the player who came on as a sub and absolutely shat himself with his first touch? He was lucky that the Polish midfielder fluffed an easy chance to score. Fortunately for Greece he improved greatly after that horror start!


That's him.

To be fair he was being brought on immediately prior to a set-piece and looked pretty mad that they interrupted his warm-up routine to put him in the game.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Destiny said:


> Souds like a good plan.
> 
> Samaras looked very ordinary.
> 
> ...


Fetfa better play. If not starting, at least coming off the bench.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Greeks don't fight like heroes, heroes fight like Greeks. - Winston Churchill


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Dramatic opener but didn't think much else of it. Szscezny, poor, then unlucky. Wouldn't say its a straight red, but he did take down the last man. Very disciplined by the Greeks after the nightmare of a first half. Not sure I can picture the Poles getting through now, but, got to wait till the Czech have played before making that assumption.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cracking openening game, shame Lewandowski disappeared in the 2'nd half but the lack of service meant he couldn't do much else


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A fairly entertaining match. Pretty much made by the referee though. The players weren't anything special to watch.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Croft is watching the Euros?
> 
> And she's supporting Germany?


An American supporting Germany? :blatter


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Iniesta at 80/1 for top goal scorer on sky bet...Whacked a fiver on.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just went onto the fantasy site










:blatter


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

why is malafeev starting over akinfeev?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

BOSS said:


> Fetfa better play. If not starting, at least coming off the bench.


Exactly.

Watched him live when Olympiacos came down to Melbourne and he was very impressive. Ninis is a great talent but he didn't play much last season because of injury. But I'd probably still start him off.

Salpingidis needs to start next game.

Prediction: RUS 1 - 0 CZH


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

malafeev is starting cos akinfeev has a minor knee injury


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

why i do i get the feeling that Rosikcy is going to be brilliant today. :no:

If both Arshavin and Rosicky have great matches, I might riot.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Judging by how well Scezny did today, Rockisy and Arshavin both to score own goals

:wenger


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BOSS said:


> why i do i get the feeling that Rosikcy is going to be brilliant today. :no:
> 
> If both Arshavin and Rosicky have great matches, I might riot.


I don't get it.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arshavin only had one really good season at Arsenal.

Not a huge fan to be honest and don't think he'll do too much this Euro.

He'll probably score 4 goals like he did againts Liverpool though. I'll never forget that lol


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't get it.


I support the Gooners.

Though, Rosicky was pretty good during the second half...so I'm not too upset with him.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I support the Gooners too, in the prem.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I support Munich, just not in Europe 

8*D


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Clattenburg's hair is incredible. Well done.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:sadpanda


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i support australia, the nation that drew 0-0 with oman ique2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

tried to put a bet on australia to win the euros today

odd thing was, odds of them winning was still higher than England ique2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> tried to put a bet on australia to win the euros today
> 
> odd thing was, odds of them winning was still higher than England ique2


What were Lebanon's odds? :kagawa


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> tried to put a bet on australia to win the euros today
> 
> odd thing was, odds of them winning was still higher than England ique2


:torres :woy


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Surprisingly Russia on the back foot thus far. Czech looking dangerous.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I was right with the Polan/Greece score .. slow start by Russia.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> What were Lebanon's odds? :kagawa


You may laugh now Kagawa, but Lebanon will crush Japan in the next qualifier!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BOOM 1-0 Russia. Cech no chance.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well that's it then, game over. Russia to sit back and defend for the rest of the game


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great start to this tournament.

Wasn't saving that.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL GOAL 

Outta Nowhere as well. Czech were all over them


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

1-0 Russia and I can see many more goals to come in this match


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good day for my fantasy team so far. Lewandowski as captain and Dzagoev getting goals. Let's hope Anyukov gets a clean sheet.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Energetic attack there by the Russians. Good stuff and a nice finish by Dzagoev.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dzagoev as fantasy captain. not a bad choice.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Russian counter was great.

Cech stood no chance

Goddamn flares on the pitch, fuck you platini


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty nice goal that one was.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

the holes in czech's defence can be from the roof of my house


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Dzagoev looked into Cech's eyes there. Big mistake!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Milan Baros still plays?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Russia cruising.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And here's two for Russia!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

2-0 game over!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I was just as surprised at seeing him on the pitch. What a great player he was for Villa...

Another goal for Russia. Great ball movement by them.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

2-0 Russia, this could get embarassing for Czech Rep


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Good night Sweet Czechs'


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking hell, why did the Czech Republic bother putting out a defence? Absolutely useless. Game over.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Poor Cech

having to deal with such a shite defence


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Really exciting game.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I knew Czech Republic were overrated. we (Scotland) were in the same qualifying group and we played better than them in both games and only drew at home because they got a penalty which wasn't a penalty, I think it could be 5 or 6...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> I knew Czech Republic were overrated. we (Scotland) were in the same qualifying group and we played better than them in both games and only drew at home because they got a penalty which wasn't a penalty, I think it could be 5 or 6...


Was it against the Czech's that Scotland played a 4-6-0 formation?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kadlec already the winner of worst euro 2012 player.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Czech's are living dangerously, this could get embarrassing.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Was it against the Czech's that Scotland played a 4-6-0 formation?


Yes, haha, and lost 2-1... but there were dubious decisions in that game too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> Poor Cech
> 
> having to deal with such a shite defence


Gotta admit, he was incredibly slow for that second goal though. But Kadlec is fucking terrible.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> kadlec already the winner of worst euro 2012 player.


Poland's Boenisch was fighting him tooth and nail for that honour! Chesney Hawkes and Greece's Holebas recieve honourary mentions.

This really could end up being a massacre, what the fuck happened to Czech Republic's once decent national side?

Also just noticed, there is a trend of shit left backs in this tournament so far, just waiting for GOAT to step up to the plate :cashley


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> This really could end up being a massacre, what the fuck happened to Czech Republic's once decent national side?


They all did a Rosický... :torres


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Just realised I have Shirokov as captain in my fantasy team (Y)


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Scotland are at the Euro's, there is a Scotland flag opposite, in the stands, that you can see 80% of the time.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ahhh yes Jan Koller, he was a rare player as he was a tall centre foward who could actually header and header with power


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> This really could end up being a massacre, what the fuck happened to Czech Republic's once decent national side?


Nedved, Koller and Poborsky retired, Grygera got rubish/old... Sad to see them like this though. So fun in Euro 2004.



AndreBaker said:


> Also just noticed, there is a trend of shit left backs in this tournament so far, just waiting for GOAT to step up to the plate :cashley


He'll step up all right! I feel sorry whoever is playing on the right wing for France :cashley


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Mexican wave


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Isn't Nasri on the right for France? No chance against the GOAT.

Ribery against Johnson however.....


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> Nedved, Koller and Poborsky retired, Grygera got rubish/old... Sad to see them like this though. So fun in Euro 2004.
> 
> 
> 
> He'll step up all right! I feel sorry whoever is playing on the right wing for France :cashley


I know mate, just my way of mourning their sad decline. Grygera used to be a monster on the overlap.

GOAT is just preparing for his usual selection into the TOTT :cashley


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Isn't Nasri on the right for France? No chance against the GOAT.
> 
> Ribery against Johnson however.....


Glen'Messi'Johnson will take care of Ribery don't you worry about that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> He'll step up all right! I feel sorry whoever is playing on the right wing for France :cashley


Need to play Le Magicien if they want to challenge the GOAT. Allez Hatem.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

*AA10*

Tearing shit up.

Russia look very impreeive going forward, no team would look forward to playing them.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> :troll


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I feel silly for not considering Russia as a threat.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Isn't Nasri on the right for France? No chance against the GOAT.
> 
> Ribery against Johnson however.....


nasri plays behind benzema, his preferred role, which he would play with us if it was for a certain spanish magician.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Arshavin with dem defense splitting passes! :wenger


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Well that's it then, game over. Russia to sit back and defend for the rest of the game


Uhmmm...Not!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Arshavin with dem defense splitting passes! :wenger


Just like he was at Ars....Oh Wait :wenger


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Scoring 4 times in one game against Liverpool was great though . :troll


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Just like he was at Ars....Oh Wait :wenger


Scores 4 goals against Liverpool. What does he get as a gift from Wenger? Is shifted to the wing instead! :wenger


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Just like he was at Ars....Oh Wait :wenger


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Who's the Russian captain? Could do with him at the Emirates, he looks like a right player...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Razor King said:


> Scores 4 goals against Liverpool. What does he get as a gift from Wenger? Is shifted to the wing instead! :wenger














Irish Jet said:


>


:downing 

Beautiful Cutting Pass. Game Back on it seems. 2 - 1


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

C'mon Czechs, at least make a game out of it.

Edit: Gooaoooalllllllll!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well well well. This opening day is better than the World Cup opening day.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! Game on, from outta nowhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Loving this tournament so far, Euros are always great.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice finish. Tournament is off to a flyer.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

very nice goal by teh czechs


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So I predicted that there will be 1 goal in both of today's games, there's been 5 already with 37 minutes still left in this match

Who said opening games were boring


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thankfully that guy didn't do a Carroll... was a good finish by him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Anyone catch that hot Czech blonde fan after the goal?

:wilkins


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eastern European girls :kean


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Why doesn't the meerkat play like this for Arsenal? Reminiscent of his Euro 2008 performances. Should have been 3-1.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

How many chances does Kerzhakov need before he hits the target?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kerzhakov's finishing has been hilariously woeful.

Get Pogrebnyak on.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Get Kerzhakov off now, Russia should be 5-1 up by now


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Kerzhakov has been so bad, he could have made this 4 or 5.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck. Just had glimpses of Van Basten happening again from Selassie. Unlucky.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

His movement has been fine, his finishing though... :suarez2


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

I have watched this match for 10 minutes now. And if Russia doesn't put some of these shots away, or at least worry Czech Republic with better shots, then they will slowly gain confidence and get a few lucky bounces. Russia better get something better going.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

...and not before time!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Russian goalie is a boss


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

What a save. Great job staying with that.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

He got a bit lucky really, fucked the parry up on the initial save but his reflexes were great for the recovery.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sweet, 3-1


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Now that is how you score a goal Mr Kerzhakov


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Well call that the dagger. Dzagoev playing great today. Great through ball. Great touch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Dzagoev and Arshavin have been superb.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Beautiful, 4-1


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ROMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So that's a goal and an assist since coming on


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Cech beaten at the near post, even got a hand to it, oh dear! Was a bit of a blaster though.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Arshavin must be infuriating to manage knowing he can play like this :wenger

Cech may have done better for both.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Great performance. Statement from Russia.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Pavlyuchenko takes his first shot... and scores. You watching Kerzhakov?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Comes in and puts on a clinic the last 5 minutes. Nice!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what a goal.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Woah. Where did that come from?


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

All Russia did in last 15 minutes:

*Pause*
*Options*
*Difficulty*
*Switch from Hard to Easy*
*Continue Play*


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

This is more like it. 


7 goals already today.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This tournament has already surpassed the world cup.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was awesome. 

More of the same please :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the assistant manager says dzagoev should be captain cos he'll score highly

nek minnit

2 goals.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Two great opening games to start the tournament, especially the Russia/Czech game, brilliant entertainment. And Arshavin... the fuck did that come from? Fantastic performance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Awesome start to the tournament. Thought it could be disappointing with that group but they've proven me wrong.

What do Arsenal fans actually think of Arshavin? When he's free to roam he can be unplayable.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

1 Player that did impress for Czech Rep was Gebre Selassie, look good on the ball and was a unlucky with his Van Basten like shot, shame we didn't get to see more of him

Fantastic way to start the Euro's, 2 cracking games

And you know what the best part is... WE GET 2 MORE GAMES TOMOROW :mark:


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Excellent starting day. Some more great matches to come. Kerzhakov will have to find his goalscoring boots in the next game, though. If he does, could end up being a rout by the Russians.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

2 of the 4 teams' really bad defending made the opening matches of the tournament really good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This kid is looking a bit BOSS.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Amazing day of football better then the world cup ever was and it's only day one and this was thought the boring group in this tournament. I never look forward to world cup as much as the euros and this why the euros has great attacking football and always has a group of death.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Anyone catch that hot Czech blonde fan after the goal?
> 
> :wilkins


I just considered going to East Europe. 




Irish Jet said:


> Awesome start to the tournament. Thought it could be disappointing with that group but they've proven me wrong.
> *
> What do Arsenal fans actually think of Arshavin? When he's free to roam he can be unplayable.*


Man, I have forever wanted him to play behind van Persie in the #10 role, as he does with Russia. I don't know why Wenger hates him there. He can be sooooooooooo dangerous; it's useless playing him wide. Yeah, he doesn't provide much defensively, but there are other 9 players (minus him and the striker) for that.

I still think we don't need any attacking midfield player for next season. Arshavin can easily fill that and we have Rosicky, Arteta, and Chamberlain too. What we need is a DM.

At his best, Arshavin is as lethal as any player.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Holland/Denmark

Germany/Portugal

:mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Arshavin is at his best when hes able to hit playmake when hitting a storming run and given a ton of space

Which doesnt really help Arsenal's pass heavy style where they live inside the oppositions box. Playing him on the wing doesnt help either


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Who is this Arshavin character? :wenger


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Amazing start to the tournament. Goddamit, that Czech defense was simply awful, the Russians wiped the floor with them. Dzagoev was a delight to watch, especially that second goal. And Pavlyuchenko...freakin' goal of the tournament contender!

Greece vs Poland was a fantastic game as well. Sloppy first half by the Greeks, followed by some good football in the second half.

I think the Greeks will be kicking themselves for not winning the match against Poland. Karagounis should have nailed that penalty kick. This would have really put Greece in a reasonably strong position, because their defence is quite good. At the most, I think Russia would beat Greece by a 2-1 or 2-0 margin. And considering the goals conceded by Czech Republic, a win against Poland, a loss against Russia by a small margin and a possible draw with Czech would have been enough for Greece to make it to the next stage.

And today, the Group B matches. Can't wait, this group is gonna be a tooth-and-nail fight. My predictions: 1-0 in favor of Netherlands and 1-0 in favor of Germany (nope, don't think Ronaldo will score in this one). Goalscorers: Van Persie for the Dutch and Ozil or Muller for Germany.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Russian team loooks good


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That fourth goal was fucking awesome, the rest...eh it was alright (ok the pass for the 3rd was sweet). I don't see how this is already so much better than the World Cup.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> Amazing start to the tournament. Goddamit, that Czech defense was simply awful, the Russians wiped the floor with them. Dzagoev was a delight to watch, especially that second goal. And Pavlyuchenko...freakin' goal of the tournament contender!
> 
> Greece vs Poland was a fantastic game as well. Sloppy first half by the Greeks, followed by some good football in the second half.
> 
> ...


Their defence was absolute raw sewage in the first half, the Greek full backs were playing like a couple of fans who had won a competetion which gave them the chance to play for the day.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vaguely sure the world cup opening day had 1, 2 goals max and zero drama like the Poland Greece match


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So guys. Opening day.. in the least exciting group...dull stuff amirite :downing


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The World Cup was boring as piss 90% of the time.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

It'll all be downhill from here.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Impressive that the Czech's only conceded 4 whilst playing effectively no left-back.

First time i've seen Kadlec play since:






ep

The World Cup was an extremely meh tournament. Even Spain played well below par for the most part and were carried to the final by :villa. Only memorable games were Uruguay against Ghana and Germany, and Germany against England and Argentina. Missed the Poland/Greece game but Russia/Czech's was a brilliant game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

MrMister said:


> That fourth goal was fucking awesome, the rest...eh it was alright (ok the pass for the 3rd was sweet). I don't see how this is already so much better than the World Cup.


No vuvulzelas, do we need another fucking reason? BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Also, the world cup is diluted with far too many shit teams, there's a far higher concentration of greatness in the Euros. Even shitty group A managed to produce the goods today.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

But the World Cup is still enjoyable as is the Euro's, just because if your such a big football fan it's every 4 years for each of them, and even 2 years between each one, so you don't want to miss any.

EDIT: And all World Cup competitors are good, you don't get there otherwise.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> No vuvulzelas, do we need another fucking reason? BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Also, the world cup is diluted with far too many shit teams, there's a far higher concentration of greatness in the Euros. Even shitty group A managed to produce the goods today.


:lmao 

Well being a guy that never watches this sport, I will say I was entertained by Russia. So if this is telling of what is to come, I'm in.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Well being a guy that never watches this sport, I will say I was entertained by Russia. So if this is telling of what is to come, I'm in.


Keep watching, you'll come to love all competitions and matches, haha.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I preferred that day of football to just about any day of the world cup, well except maybe:










:troll

But seriously, between the shit ball, the shit crowds and those stupid fucking vuvuzela's it was such a poor tournament. Also Germany being pretty much the one team who actually played good attacking football. It was horrible.

Pretty much every Euro's tournament I've watched in my lifetime has been class. This one looks no different.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Alan Dzagoev has done wonders for my fantasy team tonight and no doubt added a couple million to his value.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> But the World Cup is still enjoyable as is the Euro's, just because if your such a big football fan it's every 4 years for each of them, and even 2 years between each one, so you don't want to miss any.
> 
> EDIT: And all World Cup competitors are good, you don't get there otherwise.


New Zealand 2010?

Trinidad and Tobago 2006?

Saudi Arabia 2002?

Scotland 1998? :troll


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I preferred that day of football to just about any day of the world cup, well except maybe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even that didn't live up to this:










:troll

At least we had no chance of winning anyway and that goal that never was proved irrelevant, unlike that handball ique2


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey New Zealand were the only undefeated team in the 2010 world cup you know


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

put a £100 on the dutch to win the whole thing but the way Russia played tonight there is no way Holland will be getting passed the quarter finals. Russia look amazing the link up between Dzagoev and Arshavin was brilliant, there solid at the back, have a dutch manager who knows the dutch inside out.Also they beat the dutch 3-1 at Euro 2008 and as well as Akinfeev will be back in goal, with Anyukov and Zhirkov at full backs and with Roman Shirokov getting goals from midfield this Russian team is as good if not better then 4 years ago when they got to the semis.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Did someone say vuvuzela?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> Their defence was absolute raw sewage in the first half, the Greek full backs were playing like a couple of fans who had won a competetion which gave them the chance to play for the day.


Yes, but they did do a little bit better in the second half. And considering that Papadapoulous (sp?) was absent, and the fact that they were down to 10 men, it was not too bad. 

Well, they can hardly do worse than the Czech, considering that their defense is their only hope of making it to the next stage (which looks bleak as it is).


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> New Zealand 2010?
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago 2006?
> 
> ...


Haha, but they were the 32 'best' teams in the world in that qualifying time period, so...

There is no proper way to define a 'best' team, there isn't a 'best' and 'worst', ever, it's all about situations, it's hard to explain, I just think there just can't be a best/worst, although in a way tournaments give you that, if you understand me haha.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Hey New Zealand were the only undefeated team in the 2010 world cup you know


Playing five at the back while hoofing the ball away tends to earn you draws, but a good point (no pun, etc) made none the less.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Entertaining first day. Had a bit of everything, not always the best quality, but we had some drama and a few nice goals.

Can't wait for the next set of games now, hope they can match or better what he had today. 2 down, 29 still to go!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I preferred that day of football to just about any day of the world cup, well except maybe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about













AndreBaker said:


> New Zealand 2010?
> 
> Trinidad and Tobago 2006?
> 
> ...


New Zealand finished unbeaten above Italy

Trinidad got a point against Sweden and held England out for 80 minutes

Saudi Arabia were shit alright.

I'll give you Scotland as well


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

AJ22 said:


> Haha, but they were the 32 'best' teams in the world in that qualifying time period, so...
> 
> There is no proper way to define a 'best' team, there isn't a 'best' and 'worst', ever, it's all about situations and it's hard to explain there just can't be a best/worst, although in a way tournaments give you that, if you understand me haha.


It's quite obvious that some World Cup qualifying groups (European, S.America) are stronger than others (Oceania, N.America/Carribean, Asia). With the Euros you know that the qualifying process is far tougher, every qualifying group has at least two strong sides, if not more.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

It's only the Czech Republic but Russia looked really good. Their second round match against one of the teams from Group B will be a bit tasty. They aren't going to be a pushover like Holland found out four years ago.

Good start to the fantasy league, top with 34 points. Dominating like the Premier League one.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> It's quite obvious that some World Cup qualifying groups (European, S.America) are stronger than others (Oceania, N.America/Carribean, Asia). With the Euros you know that the qualifying process is far tougher, every qualifying group has at least two strong sides, if not more.


Yeah, I agree European qualifying is tougher, but the 32 'best' teams in the world qualify, obviously, because that's what qualifying determines.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*"Jiracek" is the best name for a Czech player ever. Was rollin at the Russian called Alan. 

I'd call Russia dark horses for the tournament but they'll get Germany or Holland in the next round and I can't see them beating either of them. They should run away with the group though. 2nd place seems a toss up but is irrelevant as they'll lose the Quarter anyway. 

Some early contenders for "hottest chick in the crowd" too. :terry*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> What about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chesney Hawkes pure epicness produced today far surpassed anything Greeno could ever muster up! I guess that's not the same though.

Did either of the first two qualify for the knockout stages? Defending for the entire match and still failing to progress doesn't make you exempt from shitness. If you turn up to a tournament knowing that you have to park the bus just to save face (let alone entertaining the thought of winning a game) then you know you're a bit rubbish. Why bother even turning up?

Oh wait, you support Ireland, that explains why you admire those who clog anything that moves without attempting to attack :troll


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> Good start to the fantasy league, top with 34 points. Dominating like the Premier League one.


5 points hb

:lmao at whoever had Szczesny as their captain over Neuer

They weren't the worst teams from either of those world cups.

At least they weren't cursed by a pigeon










:troll


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess i am the only guy who enjoys the vuvuzelas around here

I actually still have mine from 2010!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

can someone give me the link for the fantasy league


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Had Poland/Greece as a draw and Russia to win so its been a decent 1st day for the bets!


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> can someone give me the link for the fantasy league


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/games-trivia/620418-euro-2012-fantasy-league.html


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

chr1st0 said:


> 5 points hb
> 
> *:lmao at whoever had Szczesny as their captain over Neuer*
> 
> ...


:no:. Words cannot describe how much that was an epic failure by me. Bye Bye Chezzer

Worsr thing is that at one point he had 12 points


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So we go from today featuring the least interesting group to tomorrow where the best group has it's first set of matches. Great! I just hate that the three teams I root for in one order all drew the same group. Germany, Holland, Portugal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> I preferred that day of football to just about any day of the world cup, well except maybe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least England qualified for that tournament.






:troll

Don't push me, Ireland are my second team in this. :bdream

Btw does anyone have/can anyone make a gif of that clay Woy thing from the ITV intro? :lol


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Actually I flicked over to ITV during the ad break on RTE, worst place for a studio ever couldn't hear Southgate over the fans and an ambulance


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Flying Dutchman and Action Man both start their campaigns tmr. Can't wait. 

Which of them will miss a crucial penalty first?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

if carroll starts ahead of welbeck monday :woy apparently carroll was complete shite in training, while welbeck looked sharp


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> if carroll starts ahead of welbeck tomorrow :woy apparently carroll was complete shite in training, while welbeck looked sharp


Which game are they playing in? Netherlands vs Denmark or Germany vs Portugal? :side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Germany have a habit of nicking players from other countries so I would guess the latter. :terry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Did anyone see the England Auschwitz report on Sky Sports News which towards the end featured a completely random and unexplained appearance from Avram Grant just standing on one of the train tracks? :wilkins


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Which game are they playing in? Netherlands vs Denmark or Germany vs Portugal? :side:


you know what i meant :downing


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Team I'd play:

Hart
Johnson
Jagielka
Lescott
Cole
Lewis Hamilton
Stevie G
Scotty P
The Ox
Tom Daley
Dizzee Welbeck

Not sure when Milner suddenly became a Right Midfielder again? :woy has played him there in both games, doesn't make much sense. Evra and Mexes are probably their weak links from what I've seen, they need to be got at.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Downing and Milner have to play on the wings for England to have a chance. Such productive and explosive players, unplayable on their day.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Did anyone see the England Auschwitz report on Sky Sports News which towards the end featured a completely random and unexplained appearance from Avram Grant just standing on one of the train tracks? :wilkins


He had relatives that died in the holocaust, think he was there talking to the team.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Glad I took Cech out of my team now, looking at that defense he has in front of him I can see him letting in a lot of goals. He didn't play that well himself either, should've done better for the last two goals


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*wow Russia, What a great start.

didn't care about Poland\Greece game.*


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Seabs said:


> *
> I'd call Russia dark horses for the tournament *


Not something I'd want to be called in Poland :suarez2


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Someone gif the greek coach facepalming at the penalty miss


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Playing five at the back while hoofing the ball away tends to earn you draws, but a good point (no pun, etc) made none the less.


It didn't earn us a draw against New Caledonia.... 

Oh, and I think I made the wrong choice in the fantasy league. My two goalkeepers were Cech and Szczesny...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

haribo said:


>


10/10

fuuuu


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Someone gif the greek coach facepalming at the penalty miss



Found a pic for now...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seems Russia will top their group. The runner up will be either Poland or Greece. Arshavin played really well against Czech.



Seb said:


> Impressive that the Czech's only conceded 4 whilst playing effectively no left-back.
> 
> First time i've seen Kadlec play since:
> 
> ...


Uruguay vs Netherlands was also pretty good


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*btw I can't believe how many people took my, "so when does Messi play? :side:" seriously... come on people... the :side: was there for a reason. :hayden*


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

When does he play? BEING SERIOUS


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

haribo said:


>


That's just a teaser for when the Swedes play on Monday.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Woah. MrMister in this thread. SHOCKING. 

Good first day. I thought Poland would be decent to watch but felt Greece would just dull them out. Instead neither side can defend particularly well and it was really entertaining to watch.

Russia look quality, I wouldn't rule them out against Holland/Germany, depending on how the side they meet is playing. They'll be on a high after this group, as they should walk it. 

Want Poland to qualify, I guess. Always better when the Hosts do decently and Ukraine probably won't do much. (Though it'd be hilarious if they did, I guess?)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Russia was very impressive today.

Tomorrow will be epic!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

So much talent on the field today - Robben, Van Persie, Sneijder for the Dutch, Erikson and Agger for the Danes, Gomez, Muller, Ozil, Schweinsteiger, Klose, Podolski (and practically the entire team!) for the Germans. 

And there is Ronaldo of course. Portugal will struggle as much as Denmark, if not more, since they depend heavily on Ronaldo. Heck, Denmark may finish above Portugal, for that matter.

This group is gonna take Ronaldo to hot places, cold places and all sorts of places. Is he prepared for 'bettaal'?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Russia played well, but they had it easy against a peculiar Czech side. Very fun start to the tourney. BIG GUNS today.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck yeah! Germany vs Portugal, Spain vs Italy, Netherlands vs Denamrk


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Are Denmark actually any good?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Honestly can't wait to watch Germany vs Portugal tonight. Gotta be a great game!


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Are Denmark actually any good?


from what I heard, they are a really good team. they are ranked 9th


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Are Denmark actually any good?


Yes, they qualified directly to the euros and sent Portugal to the play offs.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah I found a picture of Denmark training. Looking good, although seem to be lacking depth at the back.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Wonder if the defenses are easily exposed. :side:


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Really surprised of how easy of a time the Russians had with the Czechs. The group stage may be quite easy for them, it seems. Don't expect much from Greece, albeit they still should be Russia's biggest test.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Eght said:


> Really surprised of how easy of a time the Russians had with the Czechs. The group stage may be quite easy for them, it seems. Don't expect much from Greece, albeit they still should be Russia's biggest test.


Russia will win its group im sure of that. but winning in group B will be the hardest. Portugal, Netherlands, Germany, and Denmark all these teams are ranked in the top 10 of the world.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Wonder if the defenses are easily exposed. :side:


Nice one :troll


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fuuuuuuuuuuck im going to miss Portugal vs Germany tonight enaldo


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if holland are up for it they'll put 7 past denmark.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Good first day. Caught the Poland game at work and was amazed how good it was considering how shit the majority of Greece matches are. Didn't see all of the Russia game but they cought be real dark horses if they carry on in this manner. 

Also Rio is moaning again http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18377694

He should have gone to the Euro's, but it would be pleasant to not have him come out every three days and release some asinine statement that makes it seem like he has some inalienable right to be part of the England squad . My favourite was the one earlier in the week where he said he would still support England like that was some kind of revelation. If he had decided to support Greece it might have been more newsworthy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Well it is over now after you've said that. But I agree with you he should be there especially instead of Terry, for footballing reasons obviously. But it's kind of annoying how he makes out that he should be there by right, not by the managers choice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yes rio, we get it, it's the biggest tragedy in the history of the universe. shut up.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Big Rob and Jakub bagged me some points yesterday.

Have Neuer, Hummels, Coentrao, Matthijsen, De Jong and CR7 in my team so im not sure what to expect in the points department later.


----------



## Hawkeye81 (Jan 3, 2012)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Big Rob and Jakub bagged me some points yesterday.
> 
> Have Neuer, Hummels, Coentrao, *Matthijsen*, De Jong and CR7 in my team so im not sure what to expect in the points department later.


Sorry bro, Matthijsen is out for the Denmark game, Vlaar will fill in his spot.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantastic.

I'll just put Mellberg in his place...

Edit: Cech being the most selected keeper :lmao


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Read conflicting stuff for Mathijsen. Someone I talk to says Vlaar will play, no question, other 2 say that van Marwijk said Mathijsen is ready. Obviously you can't rush a pulled hamstring, I'd say save him for Germany. Vlaar can handle it up against the Danish, its only Bendtner.

Will be an interesting game. I see a Dutch domination. This isn't a full strength Danish side, no Bjelland, no Lindegaard/Sorensen, they are playing Kjaer & Christian Poulsen. Zimling is mean't to be injured. Not first choice fullbacks. Another unlucky run of injuries into a tournament for Martin Olsen, it seems. But it is the Dutch. Complacent in games they should win. Their defence, if they aren't playing Mathijsen, will be inexperienced. They could get caught those 1-2 times.

Would probably line them up like;

Stekelenburg
VDS, de Jong, Heitinga, Willems/Bouma
Strootman, van Bommel
Robben, Sneijder, Affelay
van Persie

Play de Jong as a defensive option. Risky, yep, hes probably never played there before in a professional game. But when you look at their backups, Vlaar might of had a decent season with Feyenoord but he still seems a really poor option to me.

Oh well, roll on the games. Will be a very interesting set for today. Especially Germany/Portugal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

FFS every time I open this page the hot Russia girl gif. is at the top and I end up wasting 2 minutes looking at it.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Really?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

haribo said:


>


Beautiful.

Looking forward to Germany - Portugal, Public Viewing is on.

Netherlands - Denmark...not so much.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Great. Now it's at the top of this page as well...

Can't wait for Germany Portugal. Definately will be pubbing it this evening for that.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully the director will show us tonight some hot portuguese ladies crying for their loss.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

She is pretty hot, even if she looks stoned at the beginning. Can't take your eyes off her...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

It's the smile...It's mesmerising.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Hohenheim

Dat sig!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> It's the smile...It's mesmerising.


It is a very lovely smile. Makes it difficult to leave the page.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:kobe


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

LadyCroft said:


> *btw I can't believe how many people took my, "so when does Messi play? :side:" seriously... come on people... the :side: was there for a reason. :hayden*


I can't believe you believe we believe your Messi comment was serious :miranda


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I wish to make her my wife.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Denmark v Holland coverage starts at 4:30, looking forward to it .


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Messi plays tonight against Brazil actually, just obviously not in this tournament.

Anyone know what the german back four will be?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

After a great opening day, surely today's matches will be even better.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> After a great opening day, surely today's matches will be even better.


Well opening day was expected to be shit, while today was expected to be great, so I'm hoping we don't see an opposite trend starting.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Messi plays tonight against Brazil actually, just obviously not in this tournament.
> 
> Anyone know what the german back four will be?


Inb4 all right-wing joke. I'd expect Mertesacker to start ahead of Hummels but I assume it'll be:

*Lahm Badstuber Hummels/Mertesacker Boateng
*


haribo said:


> I can't believe you believe we believe your Messi comment was serious :miranda


QFT. For shame, LC. Unless we're all being triple-bluffed. :no:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Can't quite remember World Cup 2010, so call me on this if I am wrong. But I can't recall a single game in that tournament that was better than either of the games yesterday. 

Hardly a mind boggling achievement considering how shit W.C 2010 was, but even so.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Well opening day was expected to be shit, while today was expected to be great, so I'm hoping we don't see an opposite trend starting.


That's what I'm worried about. Really hoping it'll be an entertaining day.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> Can't quite remember World Cup 2010, so call me on this if I am wrong. But I can't recall a single game in that tournament that was better than either of the games yesterday.
> 
> Hardly a mind boggling achievement considering how shit W.C 2010 was, but even so.


:lol

The third-place playoff game was the MOTWC for me. Golden boot fight to the death between Forlan and Muller. England/ Germany was great fun, too. Oh and..


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The Germany vs England game was hilarious for me (despite being English) because people were still trying to convince themselves that we were absolutely robbed due to the Lampard goal that didn't stand. Completely ignoring that fact we lost by 3 goals. The argument that "oh it changed the game" was terrible as well. We were absolutely crapped on for the most part of that match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I was rooting for Italy to go out, but when that goal went in I was hoping they'd pull of a comeback so it would be meaningful. Stunning chip.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think yesterday showed how rubbish Cech is when having 4 defenders infront of him instead of 10.

:troll


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

5th-Horseman said:


> Can't quite remember World Cup 2010, so call me on this if I am wrong. But I can't recall a single game in that tournament that was better than either of the games yesterday.
> 
> Hardly a mind boggling achievement considering how shit W.C 2010 was, but even so.


Uruguay vs Germany, Uruguay vs Ghana(Suarez handball was epic), Uruguay vs Netherlands, Germany vs Argentina, Slovakia vs Italy, well imo there were better than the opening matches yesterday. 

W.C 2010 was not so bad, many people are exaggerating. There some very good matches, unless you watched the Spain matches which were so fucking boring, it was not a bad world cup tbh.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

*From the BBC text singalong thing:*

Just spotted the latest Joey Barton tweets. Ready?

_"Why are people giving me loads [of abuse] about England saying 'cant get in squad etc'," tweeted the QPR midfielder.

"On ability I walk into the squad, on behaviour I don't... #fact.

"If [Jordan] Henderson got in, any Englishman not currently in the squad has to feel aggrieved. Yes, I wish I was there but I'm not..."_

:woy :twat:woy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lol 

On ability I walk into the squad. I'd love to say he's an amazing troll, but in reality he's just batshit mental.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

He's actually right though


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Germany are 23/20 to beat Portugal tonight. Easy money imo. Put £20 on them last night when they were 11/10*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

^
Yeah I got some money on that as well.

Benzema 2/1 to be top french goal scorer seems like easy money as well , only person I could see coming close would be Ribery.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

What about MALOUDA?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

He only plays well when KALOU is on the pitch.

KALOUDA 4 LYF.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Actually Uruaguay vs Ghana was phenomenal. I didn't really like it as a tournament. Just found the whole thing uninspiring really, didn't help that Spain were awfully dull as well.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> The Germany vs England game was hilarious for me (despite being English) because people were still trying to convince themselves that we were absolutely robbed due to the Lampard goal that didn't stand. Completely ignoring that fact we lost by 3 goals. The argument that "oh it changed the game" was terrible as well. We were absolutely crapped on for the most part of that match.


It's a hard one. I'd still say Germany would have won, but had that goal counted, it would have been 2-2 and it was right before halftime. That's Loew's halftime talk ripped to pieces and now he has to motivate a German team that was having no problem to get back into the game.

England on the other hand have the momentum and they probably wouldn't have come out void of any tactical structure in the second half, which played into the German's counter attacking plan.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I think yesterday showed how rubbish Cech is when having 4 defenders infront of him instead of 10.
> 
> :troll


those were defenders? i just assumed the original back four got food poisoning so they just grabbed 4 guys out of the audience


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Wait there was four of them? I didn't see a left back out there.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Ze Germans will crush Portugal watch out for Mario Gotze if you thought Dzagoev was great last night, if Gotze plays tonight he's twice the player of Ozil and Dzagoev. Gotze is the German Messi and this guy is fucking boss for Dortmund in the German league who have won back to back league titles. Germany have a great midfield with Schweinsteiger and Ozil and also with new youngsters like Toni Kroos and Ilkay Gündoğan. The attack is amazing Gotze,Schürrle,Lukas Podolski also with Klose,Thomas Muller and Mario Gomez. Let's not forget the goalkeeper who is an tank as well in goal Manuel Neuer is a beast.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The Czech left back (Kadlec?) has already won the worst player of Euro 2012 after his performance yesterday.

Be intersting to see him against the Polish right side attack which looked good yesterday , 1st half anyways.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YES YES YES ! said:


> Ze Germans will crush Portugal watch out for Mario Gotze if you thought Dzagoev was great last night, if Gotze plays tonight he's twice the player of Ozil and Dzagoev. Gotze is the German Messi and this guy is fucking boss for Dortmund in the German league who have won back to back league titles. Germany have a great midfield with Schweinsteiger and Ozil and also with new youngsters like Toni Kroos and Ilkay Gündoğan. The attack is amazing Gotze,Schürrle,Lukas Podolski also with Klose,Thomas Muller and Mario Gomez. Let's not forget the goalkeeper who is an tank as well in goal Manuel Neuer is a beast.


Everyone on here jacks off to Gotze. You're crazy to call him twice the player of Ozil though. Although, he does have the potential to be better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

haribo said:


>


Hasn't been quoted on this page yet.

I'm not creepy.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Denmark to win 3-1... not really. I think they are being underrated though, but if the Netherlands play to their full potential it could be a Russia scoreline, but I think Denmark will do okay.. Holland to win still.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Would disagree with Gotze > Ozil. Ozil is amazing, Gotze is nowhere near a finished product so its way too soon to evaluate him. Hes also had an injury this season, don't see beimg on the team sheet for tonight either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

> if Gotze plays tonight he's twice the player of Ozil


:lmao

:torres


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel said:


> Everyone on here jacks off to Gotze.


Every player who gets his own four minute highlights video on YouTube becomes insanely hyped by thousands of fans who have only seen the four minute highlights video on YouTube.

If Gianluca Festa was in his prime during the YT era..:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Denmark have the greatest striker in the world, how could they possibly lose? 

In unrelated news 'Goal' is on. One of my favourite films (obvious reasons). Stannis just doesn't take no for a answer, what a guy. Santiago is a pretty good bannerman tbf.






:shocked:


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Joel said:


> Everyone on here jacks off to Gotze. You're crazy to call him twice the player of Ozil though. Although, he does have the potential to be better.


OZil is good but Gotze dose what Ozil does and he scores goals Ozil on the other hand does not add goals to his tally. Also for Real Madrid whenever it's a big game Ozil goes missing. Gotze on the other hand always produces the goods in the big games for Dortmund and he's younger the Ozil as well Ozil went to Real Madrid for £15 million if Dortmund sold Gotze today he would go for triple that amount.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gotze probably wont even start

last complete seasons:

2010/11:
ozil: 6 goals
gotze: 6 goals


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> :lmao
> 
> :torres


OZil is good but Gotze dose what Ozil does and he scores goals Ozil on the other hand does not add goals to his tally. Also for Real Madrid whenever it's a big game Ozil goes missing. Gotze on the other hand always produces the goods in the big games for Dortmund and he's younger the Ozil as well Ozil went to Real Madrid for £15 million if Dortmund sold Gotze today he would go for triple that amount.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> Every player who gets his own four minute highlights video on YouTube becomes insanely hyped by thousands of fans who have only seen the four minute highlights video on YouTube.
> 
> If Gianluca Festa was in his prime during the YT era..:mark::mark::mark::mark:















GOAT


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

YES YES YES ! said:


> OZil is good but Gotze dose what Ozil does and he scores goals Ozil on the other hand does not add goals to his tally.


:snrub



> Also for Real Madrid whenever it's a big game Ozil goes missing.


Like those Champions league games and those Clasicos? :snrub



> Gotze on the other hand always produces the goods in the big games for Dortmund and he's younger the Ozil as well


Yeah. He's younger, just not as good.



> Ozil went to Real Madrid for £15 million if Dortmund sold Gotze today he would go for triple that amount.


:torres went for 50 mil. Must be better than both.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*STEVE GUPPY :mark:*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

YES YES YES ! said:


> OZil is good but Gotze dose what Ozil does and he scores goals Ozil on the other hand does not add goals to his tally. Also for Real Madrid whenever it's a big game Ozil goes missing. Gotze on the other hand always produces the goods in the big games for Dortmund and he's younger the Ozil as well Ozil went to Real Madrid for £15 million if Dortmund sold Gotze today he would go for triple that amount.


thats because ozil had only 1 year left in his contract, otherwise he probably would have gone for £25-30m.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> :torres went for 50 mil. Must be better than both.


Show some respect! He's a World champion. He's a European champion in both international and club levels. He is El Nino! :torres



Seabs said:


> *STEVE GUPPY :mark:*


I hate that guy!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

haribo said:


>


INB4 HOL.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

AAAARRRGH That gif. I'M TRYING TO DO F'ING WORK HERE.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This is now the Russian Chick's thread.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> INB4 HOL.


(Y)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> This is now the Russian Chick's thread.


When the tournament's done, she'll be the standout star.

The worst thing about it is you know Russian chicks are filthy and look at those lips she's got too.:faint:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

God I would eat her shit

I'm going for a 2-1 Netherlands win, but it won't be easy for the Dutch, Denmark will keep it tight


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

I got Netherlands and Germany today but its going to be close games.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Jesus Christ! Is everyone going to have her in their sigs?! It's getting too much...

Anyways, going for a Dutch/German victory tonight. Plus, Ronaldo to miss a penalty... enaldo


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Honestly contemplating gold membership just so I can have RussianGirl as my sig.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gone netherlands 3-0 into germany 2-1 at 110.50 with 5 on that


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Hoping for Holland and Germany wins tonight, glad that the better groups are coming round. Some really good fixtures to kick off this tournament.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:webb


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

A cousin of mine is married to a Russian.

Wish it was that Russian.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Awesome feature on Denmark's 92 win.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> A cousin of mine is married to a Russian.
> 
> Wish it was that Russian.


's sister..

:side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, that was pretty sweet. Don't see this Danish team doing that, though...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They need to play Schmeichel if they want to replicate that. 

2 cloggers marking Eriksen to take him out of the game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

:arry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> :arry


I wonder if he's agreed a deal with Seedorf yet :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hol wants to go to POUND TOWN


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> They need to play Schmeichel if they want to replicate that.


They have Kasper in the squad...


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wonder what the odds are for Kasper to get brought into the team and Denmark win the whole thing again?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Aye and they need to play him 

Come on Denmark.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Is it just me or does Jonathan Pearce sound completly unintrested?


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Joel said:


> I wonder if he's agreed a deal with Seedorf yet :hmm:


He AIN'T no feckin' wheeler dealer!

:frustrate

Netherlands to be too strong here. 3-0 and easy.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

I actually believe we have a chance to get a draw today


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> Is it just me or does Jonathan Pearce sound completly unintrested?


Get some robots smashing together and he'll come alive.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> Is it just me or does Jonathan Pearce sound completly unintrested?


If it doesn't have robots, he doesn't give a shit...

Seems like a small crowd, certainly isn't packed out.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Keown is robotic enough. 


Yeah, sounds pretty quiet.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Afellay with those leg-overs.

My word.

:wilkins


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

I like both teams, i cant decide, a draw would be nice.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Jobberwacky said:


> Keown is robotic enough.


I was wondering who the other guy was.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice, Netherlands are on today. As a US soccer fan, I am always drawn to Netherlands out of the UEFA group to succeed. I really like their style of soccer. Hoping for a win today from them.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Robben is such a retard, just hit it hard and on target, fuck passing the ball there!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"why can't Robben just pull the trigger and shoot himself".

:argh:

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Van Persie is such a thug.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

SA-PRIZE!

Just hope Germany win tonight.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!!!

That guy scored


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lovely goal.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

OOHHHHHHH YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow. GOLASOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh shit, good goal.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

OH YEAH. OH YEAH. This is gun get good now, prepare for an awesome game.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Dat big game :robben


GOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


C'mon Denmark!!!!!


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Good looking goal. Nice touch.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Really well taken goal, through the legs.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fucking christ, steklenburgs conceded and now afellay might be coming off, fantasy team is not looking good.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Tim Krul trending due to everyone saying he would have saved that :lol


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Good news for anyone who's bet on Germany to win Group B. Well done Denmark!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was another nice goal, some lovely pieces of play so far in this tournament.

Denamrk look dangerous when going forward.


----------



## Ruck_Fules (Apr 22, 2005)

Freaking posts!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lolVP.

Nice first touch bro.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

F******* Holland score a goal. Put in Huntelaar ffs.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Holland have been wasteful, should have scored a few times already. Damn, at least once.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

RVP's having a shocker here, saying that he'll most likely bag and assist later on.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Really poor first touch by Van Persie, should have done much better from that position.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Van Persie's movement is atrocious thus far. Earlier on, Affelay about to cross, oh wait, Robben is on the other side of the box, RVP is about 5 yards and Sneijder in behind. Poor movement. Huntelaar is made to destroy teams like Denmark.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Glad im not the only one who wants RVP off. Huntelaar would destroy these indy midget denmark hacks.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Another decent game, pretty open. Dutch need to get Huntelaar on real soon.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Good game again, I said Holland to win, but that people were underrating Denmark, I like the way Denamrk are playing, hopefully they get a result, if they do, and get a draw against Portugal they could make it through...
Just hoping for another good half.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

fuck fuck fuck put £100 on the dutch to win the Euros fuck you RVP your shit. Holland won't even get out the group at this stage let alone win the dam thing.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> hol wants to go to POUND TOWN


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh refreshing, more questions on "what would you do if you were England manager" 

:arry

Give it a fucking rest.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I would never have guessed they were going to ask those questions. Bet we'll get those questions everytime England play in this tournament


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Joel said:


> I wonder if he's agreed a deal with Seedorf yet :hmm:



Nearly :redknapp


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

hes slipped


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:rvp OFF! OFF! OFF! OFF!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Get him on.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

fuck you RVP fuck you for arsenal your a beast and when i put £100 on the dutch win the thing you play like Emile Heskey.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

affelay looks like ronaldo.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Rvp is clearly trying to lower his transfer fee. The ass. :troll


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Holland have all the nice play but lack that finish needed. Can't see them beating Portugal/Germany to get out of this group, especially with that leaky defence.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Holland = arsenal. Tell me im a liar.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't really except the fact that Van Persie can score goals in the Arsenal system, he seems to have the Wayne Rooney international syndome.

Van Der Vaart and Hunterlaar to come on surely they can help grab a goal.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Liar, at least Van Persie scores for Arsenal... :torres


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

With Kjaer and Agger in defence i'm wondering if Denmark will manage to escape this 'Group of death'. Sure it will be tough against Portugal/Germany but they have the defensive credentials.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Krohn Dehli is just amazing.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Should have made these changes ten minutes ago.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow they really arn't going to score are they?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Not even Huntelaar can score against this Denmark team


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Amazing save by Stephen.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Just isn't happening for Holland. Great pass by Sneijder, though.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn so many changes and not one goal :sad:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Sake, Get Robben off he's been shite again


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Reading every ball that Holland play at the moment, really hard to break down.

Dirk Kuyt to score two :jay2.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHH YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, the ultimate underdogs in this group manage to win!

Now come on, Germany!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Well deserved by Denmark. Netherlands were fucking wasteful.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Does the dutch manager think he's playing FIFA 12 or something? Fuck any system, just put a heap of attackers on and they'll score. WTF? Grow a pair of balls and take Robben and Van Persie off.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

The ref is an asshole. That should have been a penalty. I'm really disappointed that Holland lost. I don't think Holland will go through now. They had so many chances but just couldn't score. This was the game they should have won but now they have 2 tough games coming up. I hope Portugal beat Germany.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

version 1 said:


> Damn so many changes and not one goal :sad:



Frustrating to watch as a neutral, can't imagine how you dutch fans felt today.


Great result for Denmark though.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Faraday said:


> Well deserved by Denmark. Netherlands were fucking wasteful.


Don't know what game you were watching. Netherlands were defiantly better they only fucked up the finishes.

+ Ref fucked op big time with the handsball


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Denmark deserved that, Holland were just so wasteful with their chances. Van Persie had some shocking fist touches. The Dutch did have some shouts of handball go against them, that last one seemed to have been in clear view. Going to be tough now for them to qualify.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Good match overall. Props to Denmark, played a clever game. I predicted 1-0 in favor of the Dutch. Turns out I was right about this being a low scoring match, but the result was opposite of what I expected,

Not an unrecoverable loss for the Dutch. I could count atleast 3 opportunities that they screwed up. Arjen Robben is still continuing his bad form of jinxed finishes that cost Bayern dearly.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

If you don't take our chances you deserve to lose. As a Liverpool fan I learned that this season. Great performance by the Danes after a number of people wrote them off.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Wasn't Holland suposed to put 7 past us? :jay2


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Bendtner was fucking awful. Is he just lazy, or does he not make forward runs?


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Unbelievable , just imagine how many people has lost their money right now :lmao


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Come on Germany!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Don't know what game you were watching. Netherlands were defiantly better they only fucked up the finishes.
> 
> + Ref fucked op big time with the handsball


'Only'. Finishing is the most important part of the game? 

Denmark defended well. Hell, Denmark gave the ball away a decent amount but the Dutch were shocking at times in their decision making. Shooting from stupid angles.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Really good from Denmark, I really like their team and I thought after seeing their defense in the first half that they could win the game, looking forward to their other matches, they played nice football when they had it too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was another fun match. Danes played very well, but Holland should've been given a penalty (that Robben would've missed :troll). Great victory, now on to Lviv.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Sneijder seemed to be the only player on the Dutch team trying to do something creative for them. Made some lovely passes that didn't get the end product they deserved.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

> Sneijder seemed to be the only player on the Dutch team trying to do something creative for them. Made some lovely passes that didn't get the end product they deserved.


Yeah, he played much better out on the left wing, it seemed. He had a poor first half, though, I thought.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Meireles starting for Portugal. The Germans are fucked now.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

AJ22 said:


> Really good from Denmark, I really like their team and I thought after seeing their defense in the first half that they could win the game, looking forward to their other matches, they played nice football when they had it too.


I will still be pissed if Netherlands crash out. They play a more pleasing style of football, not withstanding the jinxed finishes. I want to see a lot more of them in this tournament.

Can Portugal upset Germany? Probably not. I will go with the 1-0 German win on this one.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd say afellay was far and away best for holland, denmark played really well though. robben being incredibly greedy, rvp just eh. sneijder played some nice passes, the rest were eh or didnt have much to do


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Faraday said:


> Yeah, he played much better out on the left wing, it seemed. He had a poor first half, though, I thought.


Agreed, he was certainly better in the second half.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

God™ said:


> Meireles starting for Portugal. The Germans are fucked now.


Worst news of the year.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't take Netherlands off the fight for the title so early. We lost the first game to Switzerland and still we managed to win the World Cup. Although Germany and Portugal are no Honduras and to a less extent Chile.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Fair play to Denmark, a really good performance, strong and solid at the back but they were also not afraid to go forward 
Holland passed it around nicely, Afellay looked very good but they just couldn't seem to finish off their chances, massive door opened for Portugal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Krohn-Delhi looked quality for Denmark. Thought Holland looked terrible at the back. They were unlucky not to get either Penalty shout for handball but they didn't play well enough to take anything from the match. Credit to Denmark for seeing it out really well in the last 20. Denmark got a really strong chance of qualifying now if they can take something from Portugal.*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Makes the game vs Germany on Wednesday at least 10000 times more interesting. Netherlands have to win that one or it's over. Maybe Portugal can deliver a surprise tonight to make this group even more exiting.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Big game Robben at it again! :robben

My God! van Persie was fine as a CM, but as a striker--he forgot his boots in London.

Oh and one more time:










:ass


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Total meh from Netherlands. RvP was decent overall, fucked up all of his chances, but his movement and vision (espec. in 1st half) was very good. Afellay was good 1st half too, but like most of the Dutch faded badly. No-one was that good. Robben was poor. None of their combinations worked well at all, once again look a team who look outstanding on paper but not in reality. Robben wasn't on the same wavelength as anyone. People may laugh, but what about Kuyt over Robben, if this continues? Very unlikely, but at least Kuyt is selfless and works very hard. Robben will doubtless be the main culprit time and again. Kuyt, Sneijder, Afellay; RvP doesn't looks as impressive as with Robben in it, but the combinations will surely be better, the balance too. They arguably looked even worse when Huntelaar and vdV came on. No links & no established partnerships. Narsingh & Strootman also good options, but not tested enough IMO. Not sure why Agger is being acclaimed that much, he was good, yes, but Denmark were carved open time & time again. Saved only by shocking finishing. Not sure about 'arry's tactics. Ditch a DMF and play lazy vdV in an already pretty lazy attack? I'd be absolutely shocked if Germany didn't kill them on the counter if van Marwijk used that.

re Szcz yesterday, I hope he recovers well. Two shocking decisions, but I'd rather him do it for Poland than for us, at least. Hasn't been in the best of form for a while, although I don't think the pain injections helped a lot... Arsh great for Russia. Shame he can't be fucked at Arsenal anymore.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Like i say...... :downing


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

D'Angelo said:


> Total meh from Netherlands. RvP was decent overall, fucked up all of his chances, but his movement and vision (espec. in 1st half) was very good. Afellay was good 1st half too, but like most of the Dutch faded badly. No-one was that good. Robben was poor. None of their combinations worked well at all, once again look a team who look outstanding on paper but not in reality. Robben wasn't on the same wavelength as anyone. People may laugh, but what about Kuyt over Robben, if this continues? Very unlikely, but at least Kuyt is selfless and works very hard. Robben will doubtless be the main culprit time and again. Kuyt, Sneijder, Afellay; RvP doesn't looks as impressive as with Robben in it, but the combinations will surely be better, the balance too. They arguably looked even worse when Huntelaar and vdV came on. No links & no established partnerships. Narsingh & Strootman also good options, but not tested enough IMO. Not sure why Agger is being acclaimed that much, he was good, yes, but Denmark were carved open time & time again. Saved only by shocking finishing. Not sure about 'arry's tactics. Ditch a DMF and play lazy vdV in an already pretty lazy attack? I'd be absolutely shocked if Germany didn't kill them on the counter if van Marwijk used that.
> 
> re Szcz yesterday, I hope he recovers well. Two shocking decisions, but I'd rather him do it for Poland than for us, at least. Hasn't been in the best of form for a while, although I don't think the pain injections helped a lot... Arsh great for Russia. S*hame he can't be fucked at Arsenal anymore.*


Oh come on; it's not like Mr. Wenger gives him a free role or plays him as a second striker/attacking midfielder. He's pushed wide and our wide players are placed a LOT wider than the wide players of City/Madrid. Arshavin isn't and will never work well when you force him to trackback and play as a genuine winger.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Razor King said:


> Big game Robben at it again! :robben
> 
> My God! van Persie was fine as a CM, but as a striker--he forgot his boots in London.
> 
> ...


Hopefully some German women now.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Hopefully some German women now.


I'm sure they will be impressed by Action Man's super actions.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:arry

Hopefully Ozil scores 5 to make up for the Dutch players in my fantasy team doing nothing


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bummed. Denmark deserved it, defended very well. Holland were wasteful and very pitiful to watch. The one chance Robben decides to pass is the one he would of scored. Nice. Substitutes came too late, nothing was happening after 15 minutes in the second half, yet waits 20 minutes.

And for some good news, Simon Kjaer for once has a decent performance. Big congratulations to the Danish supporters, I'm sure every Christian alive in the area would of prayed to the high Gods that he wasn't going to be at the typical faults.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> People may laugh, but what about Kuyt over Robben, if this continues? Very unlikely, but at least Kuyt is selfless and works very hard. Robben will doubtless be the main culprit time and again. Kuyt, Sneijder, Afellay; RvP doesn't looks as impressive as with Robben in it, but the combinations will surely be better, the balance too.


van Persie is the one who needs to be dropped. Huntelaar scores for Holland. van Persie simply does not.

I put my neck on the line and said Holland will win this tournament. I don't need to see van Persie wasting chance after chance just like the World Cup.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Gomez starting ahead of Klose :downing*


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Let's put this into perspective: Spain lost their first match in the WC; they ended as Champions. Netherlands have lost their first match in the Euros... A trend? :robben


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Missed the game but some of my mates said RVP was absolutely shocking. Huntelaar has a much better record for Holland, scored 48 goals last season, yet still doesn't start :rvp


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

i wanted Klose to start, hopefully he comes on as a sub.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm going to try and watch two games at once. Germany v Portugal, and also the Serie B play-off final, Varese v Sampdoria.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Here comes my pick to win the whole thing.. Germany!









*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Here comes my pick to win the whole thing.. Germany!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really putting yourself out there with that pick eh?

enguin :messi


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A good win for the Danes. They played well and Holland, who I much fancy along with Germany, didn't take their chances. A good game. 

For the quality Portugal have I can't see them beating Germany.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm a Dutch man. Are they totally fucked after losing to the Danes?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Technically, no. Realistically they have to work really really hard now to get through.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm a Dutch man. Are they totally fucked after losing to the Danes?


The game vs Denmark was seen as the "easy" game. They'll have to probably beat both Germany (the favourites to win the whole tournament) and Portugal now. So they gotta do it the hard way.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not really a Dutch fan, but I might be. Was just wondering what kind of shape they are in. Apparently that was an ENORMOUS MONUMENTAL upset.

So yeah if the Dutch have an uphill battle in front of them, might have to root for them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't think it was THAT big of an upset. What is Demark, chopped liver?


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

That's how it was being sold here where I'm at. ESPN has a tendency to overrate shit, so I'm not surprised it's not as big of a deal as they were saying.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I miss PAULETA, because H. Almeida and H. Postiga fucking suck.

And Gomez chokes already.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

dont worry im watching espn is america too. i know how you feel


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

MrMister said:


> I'm not really a Dutch fan, but I might be. Was just wondering what kind of shape they are in. Apparently that was an ENORMOUS MONUMENTAL upset.
> 
> So yeah if the Dutch have an uphill battle in front of them, might have to root for them.


A man says they'll have a struggle to get out now.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

CR7 and Nani looking really good and direct.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Did Pepe just kick Gomez in the balls?


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

SO, so far the two "worst teams" (Greece Poland) has been the best match. Germany and Portugal the best teams havent really lived up to the standards so far.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pepe is the man.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:lol nani ran anther mile before he fell


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Seabs said:


> *Gomez starting ahead of Klose :downing*


Already seen enough this half to suggest that Klose is a FAR better option than Gomez for Germany, they tick so much better with him up front.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

over the line?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

that was a goal tbh


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Looked like a good decision to me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, that sucked.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

No goal. Correct decision.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Didn't go over the line, wasn't close to being a goal...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

greendayedgehead said:


> that was a goal tbh


*:lol

It quite clearly wasn't. 

Poor match so far besides Contraeo looking like a beast on the ball.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:arry isn't impressed by boring Portugal


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

They were saying the ball has to completely cross the line. Being a total noob, I don't know if that's right. If it is right, that wasn't a goal from the angles I saw.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What? That was about as close to perfectly on the line but the ball didn't cross over it at all, at anytime.


The whole ball has to cross the line. 


Not the most entertaining game so far, hoping Germany score early and things open up.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Good decision, was praying it was over though. :sepp

Portugal are playing like England, very direct and looking to counter, Nani's looked pretty good, Ronaldo really struggling to get involved. Germany just look very ordinary aside from Ozil. Gotze and Reus will surely get a chance if this carries on.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

MrMister said:


> They were saying the ball has to completely cross the line. Being a total noob, I don't know if that's right. If it is right, that wasn't a goal from the angles I saw.


That's correct and it doesn't matter from what angle you look at it, it's nowhere near being a goal

Dissapointing match so far


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Clearly not a goal.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Wasn't a goal in a month of sundays.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

German fans being a bit disrespectful, aside from that, boring game. Portugal needs to attack, Germany will go back if they do so.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There's no inspiration. Schweinsteiger looks still half eclipsed by the UCL final.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I remember Euro 2004, Rooney was brilliant in that tourny before getting injured


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Surprised Lahm isn't marking Ronaldo but instead it's Boateng. He's done a decent job of it so far, so perhaps it's the right decision.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The BBC just showed highlights of England-France from 2004 - what a game.

I remember Bobby Robson, who was commentating, when ENG were 1-0 up said "it is a certainty that England will beat France". Also I told Barthez to dive to his right for the pen!

On subject, GER-POR is an ok game.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The moving German goalline strikes again


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ronaldo, what a fucking tart, changing his hair style at half time ffs!


----------



## Ronsterno1 (Nov 19, 2006)

those half time highlights still hurt 8 years on! if denmark can beat the dutch then we can beat the frogs monday.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Green Light said:


> The moving German goalline strikes again


Lampard's face was pure gold afterwards!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Green Light said:


> The moving German goalline strikes again


The only thing that pic shows is how far in the ball was Look how far back that photoshop line is. Stupid ref.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Get Klose on. GOALMASTER. Fuck Podolski.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That decision was hilarious, but we still would have lost the game regardless. This has been an ok game, probably the poorest so far. Second half started off at a better pace.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

85 minutes in, Ozil cross, close range volley from Klose. 1-0 Germany. You know it'll happen.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Seb said:


> 85 minutes in, Ozil cross, close range volley from Klose. 1-0 Germany. You know it'll happen.


But If Ozil syndrome has any truth to it, he will be off by 75' minute. :torres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Fucks sake. I miss England/Windies, Denmark beat Holland, F1 qualifying and now i'm missing Messi rape Brazil. Damn work/clashing games.

This game has blown so far. Portugal are awful, and Germany have lacked inspiration in the final third. Time to replace Khedira and Gomez with Kroos and Klose.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Really want to see Gotze and Klose for Muller and Gomez now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

haha punched in the face


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Great block by Boateng.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

told you Gotze is better then Ozil this game has been boring. Got an English friend and he's at the euros for the England games he's said he might start a yes chant going against France on Monday.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Helder Postiga.....he's been around forever it seems. I mind his cheeky pen kick in 2004.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Finally Klose is getting ready to come on, it's about time!

Or not... GOMEZ finally hits the target and scores.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOMEZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Mario G-oal-ez. 

enaldo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hmm...I wonder if Klose will come on for Gomez now? lol


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

goalmez goalmez


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gomez scored just as he was probably going to be brought off lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Get In!!!!!!!!

Just when Portugal were starting to look dangerous


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, Klose sits back down. He was definitely coming on to replace Gomez.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Has Meireles been taking training tips from John smith's adverts?

Gomez with a Gazza moment just there.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Gomez scored. It's gonna snow now.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

wtf Kroos is and no Gotze fuck this shit.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

oh my god Neuar what a beast.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES!

Amazing save.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nelson Oliveira been good


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Golden chance.

:neuer was there


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Neuer has been fucking exceptional tonight. He literally must have balls of steel.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Everyone Portugese Fan/Coach/Player is doing the Wenger


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

get up muller!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Everyone Portugese Fan/Coach/Player is doing the Wenger



:wenger


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

after a bad 1st half it really picked up in the 2nd. good game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

According to this referee, shoulder charges are illegal in football. Nat Lofthouse would have been sent off every game if he played in this era of international football. If Tony Pulis ever managed a side at the Euro's then every game his team played would be abondoned due to a lack of players.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh. Germany maybe deserved it. Worst match so far, lively ending at least, I guess.

edit: second half wasn't bad yeah.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

enaldo Unlucky
:jose in attendance and disappointed
:hummels played well
:neuer great keeper
:wenger for the animations


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

boring game with a very good ending.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Unfair result but we gotta deal with it,:hhh
Germany is not the godlike team that most people say they are, Bento was stupid and only decided to attack after Germany scored one. Now we gotta defeat Holland and Denmark, easy.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Waasn't as good as I thought, but Germany dug it out at the end.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, wasn't the best game, but the second half picked up. Great header from Gomez, climbed high and had power behind it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That loss could be good for Portugal. Took them until they were 1-0 down to realise they're attackers aren't actually half bad.

Neither side were very impressive. Hummels and Coentrao (Ma BOY!) were the two standout performers. Worst game of the tournamen so far, albeit up against a high standard.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Nani you fucking idiot*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Past the 72 minute mark, it was pretty thrilling. Ronaldo disappointed again, but looked good when he had the ball. Nani and Varela made the last 15 minutes really exciting.

Group B is open season. The next few games will provide for some interesting results.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No birthday goal for Klose. At least, Germany won.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That was terrible. Ozil best attacking player on the park. So many petty free kicks, feel like I wasted 90 mins of my life.

Interested to see Ireland and obviously :lions


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

every tournament has boring games but this tournament even the one boring game so far had an great ending,great tournament so far. Another Fantastic day tomorrow with Italy who an attacking team vs Spain cracker that and also Ireland vs Croatia that will be another good game as Croatia only know one way to play attack.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Unfair result but we gotta deal with it,:hhh
> Germany is not the godlike team that most people say they are, Bento was stupid and only decided to attack after Germany scored one. Now we gotta defeat Holland and Denmark, easy.


Denmark came above you guys in qualifying so hardly easy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ronaldo was class, imo. Looked a threat everytime he was on the ball. Hummels was boss for Germany.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Watching the last 15 minutes of Brazil/Argentina. What a striker from Leo.

As for Germany/Portugal, felt disappointed I was watching that when Brazil/Argentina was on the TV.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

4.5/10 for the whole match, and the last 15 minutes would get a 7/10. I thought Coentrao and Ozil were the best players.

Looking forward to tomorrow's matches, non-stop football is very good. Scotland aren't at the Euro's, but I hope the teams quite close to home - England and Ireland (and some of the underdogs in general) - get a few good results... Every group is shaping up nicely.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Portugal still have a chance, but it's gonna depend on how well Netherlands and Denmark play.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Tomorrow - I'll tip Italy for a narrow win. Hutz

I would like to see Republic of Ireland do well.unk


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Meh game. Germany deserved it.

Meanwhile, Brazil vs Argentina has been one of the best games i've ever seen, and i missed a chunk of it.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Joel said:


> Hummels was boss for Germany.


Agreed, the guy was everywhere the ball was when it came near the German box.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Meh game. Germany deserved it.
> 
> Meanwhile, Brazil vs Argentina has been one of the best games i've ever seen, and i missed a chunk of it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

All kicking off in the Brazil Argentina friendly. :lmao


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Denmark came above you guys in qualifying so hardly easy


Trying to stay confident here, after an unfair result, Portugal played better than i expected, but in the first half, we were using the counter-attack strategy and it sucked and Pepe failed that shit, then we starting to control the game, Gomez scores, dammit. So many chances missed. :joseenaldo


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Portugal did a great in the last 30 minutes, Ronaldo was the dangerous player all over with many assists but they don't have a class striker to finish it sadly.*


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Still can't believe that Denemark beat Holland, what a shock !




sorry for the double post *


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Joel said:


> Ronaldo was class, imo. Looked a threat everytime he was on the ball. .


Someone else noticed.(Y)

Those few moments involving Ronaldo were the only ones that woke me up during that match. Until Gomez scored, it was a snoozefest.

edit: Oh, Italy vs Spain. Either Spain will thrash Italy 2-0, or the Azzurri will hold them to a scoreless draw. My prediction.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Definitely disappointing match for the two teams involved, but dammit, Germany won and that's all that matters!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Trying to stay confident here, after an unfair result, Portugal played better than i expected, but in the first half, we were using the counter-attack strategy and it sucked and Pepe failed that shit, then we starting to control the game, Gomez scores, dammit. So many chances missed. :joseenaldo


Tbh your manager is an idiot. When you went on the attack you looked like you could do damage to Germany. If you play like you did after the goal you may have won. I think you will still come bottom but you looked better then I thought you would.

Predictions for tomorrow:

Spain 4-0 Italy
Ireland 1-0 Croatia


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Portugal had that major chance in the 83rd minutes or so, props to Neur


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


>







:messi

Fuck Casemiro who stopped him scoring an even better goal minutes before with a cynical lunge when he was through on goal.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Thought Nani, Coentrao, Ronaldo and Ozil were the better performers in the game. No one else really stood out. Muller's lost that magic he had at the World Cup, its a pity. Much potential.

Opens up so many possibillities for the next 2 rounds. Hopefully a double Holland victory. Might of fucked them over by betting on them. 40 odd bets in the past year, 0 successful.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Looking forward to tomorrow's game, Spain vs Italy should be good. *


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mullers lost the magic? He's 22!

Messi...Holy fuck. 

Lavezzi got sent off like 2 minutes after coming on. :lmao


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Seb said:


>


lol @ the old bloke getting snubbed in the celebration.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Irish Jet said:


> Mullers lost the magic? He's 22!


Hes had a disappointing season in a team that was, at the start, scoring for fun. Usurped by Kroos in the team, and most times I've watched Bayern, not very threatening.

Suppose I should really give him another year before writing him off.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Brazil lost thiere magic since Ronaldo gone.*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I miss the 2006 team.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Was rooting for a Portugal win tonight basically because they were the underdogs, but sadly they lost. They certainly didn't deserve to be on the losing side. Didn't hurt much though since I don't even care which side wins as long as Chelsea players perform well :terry

Entertaining match overall although it didn't live up to the hype, I enjoyed watching it nevertheless. The game got into live in the second half and ended up with a high tempo.

LOL :messi owning Brazil. Was in his usual beast mode. Wonder what Pele was thinking when he said Neymar was better than the soon to be GOAT, Leo Messi. Surely he was demented, eh? Three wonderfully taken goals by the Argentine. On the flip side, what did Neymar do? :downing


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

gomez is amazing great finisher best finisher in the world always plays shit but scores when it matters look at the Bayern vs Real Madrid first game when he did the same thing.


----------



## Dan 22 (May 29, 2012)

Did you notice nice brand new stadiums, how classy they are?
Four more to go.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wished I watched Brazil/Argentina now instead.

Typical Gomez. Plays shit all match and ends up with a goal. *


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Someone gif the greek coach facepalming at the penalty miss














TiagoBarbosa said:


> Unfair result but we gotta deal with it,:hhh


Robbed like Benfica were! Such an injustice.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Hopefully some German women now.












woops wrong country












:hummels


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gomez that GOAT. How the fuck did Denmark beat Holland? Crazy stuff right there.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Hummels was man of the match for me. Rock solid. Coentrao had a good game for Portugal, no one else really stood out to me.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

My predictions for tomorrow's games are 
Italy 3-2 Spain
Ireland 2-1 Croatia 

I think Italy along with Russia are the dark horses. The reason Italy might win this is because back in 06 and 82 when scandals happened in Italian football Italy went on to win the world cup in those years.This year another scandal has been in the Italian media and when that happens the Italian team tend to go and gel as team to win the international tournament for their National pride to defend their status as footballing nation. I think Ireland could also get out of the group with Italy. As Spain will hate the game plan employed by Italy and Ireland who will get men behind the ball and counter. Italy will get 3 goals on the break but the better team in the game will be Spain and they will only get 2. The reason why I have come up with this theory is because most of these Spanish players play for Barcelona and against Chelsea when Barcelona had Possession Chelsea put men behind the ball and it was difficult for Barcelona to break them down. Spain are not as good as Barcelona are when Barcelona are in full flow and this is because Barcelona move the ball quicker then Spain,look at the World Cup games Spain played against teams who used the same tactics that Chelsea used against Barcelona. Against Switzerland in the opening game Spain lost 1-0 because Switzerland were tough to break down and then when they attacked Spain they nicked a goal on the break. Against Portugal it was tough for Spain to break them down even tough they won 1-0. Against Paraguay it took Paraguay too miss a penalty first, then it took them all the way till the last 10 minutes for David Villa to score and this way they will struggle in this Euros. With out David Villa Spain have no top class proven International forward to get them a goal, look at the Germans tonight it was tough for them to break down Portugal but because they had Gomez a proven international forward he got them the goal and if he was subed then they could bring on Klose to get them that goal.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Portugal wasn't robbed, the referee did a decent job, Germany had the first half, but Bento is fucking retarded and only decided to attack at the second half, its was an unfair result, should have been a draw but thats about it and we had many chances but the luck wasn't on our side tonight.
I think that we can win the next games and qualify if we attack from the beginning, with domination. Please no Postiga, put Nelson Oliveira or Almeida.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Calvin Klein said:


> I miss the 2006 team.


*2002 was the better team.


They had Ronaldo, Rivaldo, Ronaldinho, Carloas and Cafu 


And now we got this *


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> Portugal wasn't robbed, *the referee did a decent job*, Germany had the first half, but Bento is fucking retarded and only decided to attack at the second half, its was an unfair result, should have been a draw but thats about it and we had many chances but the luck wasn't on our side tonight.
> I think that we can win the next games and qualify if we attack from the beginning, with domination. Please no Postiga, put Nelson Oliveira or Almeida.


*He was disgraceful at times with some of the decisions he was pulling players up for. You must have a very generous version of decent. Don't think he cost Portugal the match at all and there weren't any major decisions for him to mess up on but he was still really bad. 

Quality of the reffing has been really poor so far. Terrible ref in the Germany/Portugal game. Holland had 2 penalties which should have been given. Greece Red Card. Hopefully they're just getting it out of their systems in time for the knockout stages.*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YES YES YES ! said:


> gomez is amazing great finisher best finisher in the world always plays shit but scores when it matters look at the Bayern vs Real Madrid first game when he did the same thing.


England beat Spain in a friendly a few months back do you think we will beat them? Italy are a team in disarray and lost 3-0 to Russia a lot more recently . I can see Spain ripping them apart.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

The Netherlands are going to have a hell of a time surviving the group of death now. Is it me or are the Euros always more unpredictable than the World Cups?


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> England beat Spain in a friendly a few months back do you think we will beat them? Italy are a team in disarray and lost 3-0 to Russia a lot more recently . I can see Spain ripping them apart.


I'd be interesting in seeing Spain being merciless, but thats not going to happen. They still need to tinker with their system. Whos the striker, who will play deeper, Busquets or Alonso, etc. Will be close fought. Can't really make a prediction for it.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yay! still no 0-0 in the tournament! Germany v Portugal was dreadful in the 1st half, the 2nd half was better... in the last 20 minutes where Portugal could of won 2-1 really but Neuer was a beast. I wish i watched Argentina v Brazil instead :sad: oh well.

My Predicitons for Tomorrow:

Spain 4-1 Italy Spain are too good for Italy now. In 2006 Italy could of beaten them but now they have just fell apart and i predict another bad tournament for them.

Ireland 2-2 Croatia Dont really know what the final score for this will be.. but i just gave it a draw lol.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Desecrated said:


> I'd be interesting in seeing Spain being merciless, but thats not going to happen. They still need to tinker with their system. Whos the striker, who will play deeper, Busquets or Alonso, etc. Will be close fought. Can't really make a prediction for it.


My prediction is more to do with my lack of rating in Italy's ability though it does depend on which striker starts. If it is torres then it won't be 4-0


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Klose shoulda started

dunno why they keep sending gomez out there to do a man's job

podolski was shit too


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> The Netherlands are going to have a hell of a time surviving the group of death now. Is it me or are the Euros always more unpredictable than the World Cups?


More better teams in Euro


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Klose shoulda started
> 
> dunno why they keep sending gomez out there to do a man's job


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hes like the anti torres

plays like shit, scores anyways

i still think klose is better for this. unbeatable in their air, scores from nothing, and absolutely clinical for the international squad. gomez was too wasteful


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Gomez will choke eventually. Trust me. Klose is a big match player.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Klose has always performed at every tournament that I have seen him participate in, always scores goals.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Holland v Germany will be interesting because Holland will need to win and Germany will want to finish top. Denmark v Portugal could be good aswell.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Glad for Mario, Hummels was hilariously good, he'd start at every club in the world, imo.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah Klose is a massive player in a Germany shirt. Think he will add more goals to his resume throughout the tournament.

Spain vs Italy tomorrow. ique2

Hummels was very good. Wish he moved though instead of resigning with Dortmund. Hard for me to catch Bundesliga, so would have liked him in Prem, La Liga, or Serie A.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I'm glad he stayed with Dortmund, I want to see their team stick together for as long as possible.... unless United sign their players.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Freaking awesome Euros till now. We got Spain vs Italy today followed by France - England on monday. Shits getting serious


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Wonder if OP is still confident in his beloved Greece?


I am always confident with the Greek national team. Even when we went a man down I still believed we could get something out of the match. We Greeks have so much pride for our country that you can never ride us off.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> Greek Kane fan will be going crazy right now.
> 
> :cena


Yeah I was! That was a bullshit decision by the ref. 1st yellow wasn't even a foul and the 2nd he lost his feet before Sokratis even touch him. a freekick? maybe, but definitely not a yellow card and certainly not a card when the player is already on a yellow. How this ref got called up for the euro is beyond me! 17 red cards in 20 La Liga matches!!!! Is this guy serious???

The offside goal was close but I think the linesman got it right.
Our normal PK taker Gekas was substituted a few minutes before the penalty and according to Greek reports is that no one else wanted to take the PK so Karagounis stepped up and took it. He is a great free-kick taker but struggles with penalties.

Overall happy with the result and looking forward to our next game against Czech Republic.
We should win that one!

(Y)


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:robben enaldo

Bad day for Henry Hill's #TEAMBIGGAME

Glad Den:mark: won, I wanted Portugal to win as well tho. :kobe2

Didn't Germany just concede 5 goals against Switzerland with Hummels playing? Anyway, I can see why Switzerland beat them and hopefully people will stop going overboard about how good they are after today's performance. They still got the job done though.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Worried for Netherlands  

Can't go too gung-ho now, but I wish Van Marwijk was a little more adventurous and selected a team closer to the one that finished the game. The defence is going to be the weak link against good opposition - even with Van Bommel and De Jong holding - so would rather try to outscore opposition and start Huntelaar instead of De Jong. Should have had the penalty at the end (earlier handball might have been a little harsh) but had more than enough chances to win it even without that decision. Rode their luck at times, but impressive performance from Denmark to be fair.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so pissed, I missed the entire Brazil/Argentina match and watched the two Euro matches. The GOAT with another hattrick for Argentina, definitely sad I missed it. 

1) I'm starting to believe that Robben is finished. (  )
2) Wes Sneijder was the only player on Oranje that was actually worth watching, the rest were disastrous. 
3) PodLOLski, he was so unbelievably terrible today, I'm surprised his performance didn't get any mention on here. Atrocious. 
4) HUMMELS 

Germany and Holland look so shit tho. wow


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Podolski looked like he'll fit right in at Arsenal. fpalm


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If Germany and Netherlands continue to be this bad, then it could be Spain winning the Euro again. Imagine that, same crop of players (for the most part) winning two consecutive Euro's and a World Cup within the span of four years. Has to be some sort of monumental record.

Really excited to see them against Italy tomorrow.

Pretty glad Podolski was shit though, hopefully he is like that for the whole season at Arsenal. ique2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Epic match between Argentina and Brazil. Messi scored a hatrick. 

Surprised with Netherland vs Denmark result. Though the dutch would win. Now i have no idea who will be the runner up. I am sure Germany will qualify though


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> England beat Spain in a friendly a few months back do you think we will beat them? Italy are a team in disarray and lost 3-0 to Russia a lot more recently . I can see Spain ripping them apart.


Italy beat spain in a friendly too. Friendly means nothing. I can see spain winning. I dont think they will destroy italy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> Fucks sake. I miss England/Windies, Denmark beat Holland, F1 qualifying and now i'm missing Messi rape Brazil. Damn work/clashing games.
> 
> This game has blown so far. Portugal are awful, and Germany have lacked inspiration in the final third. Time to replace Khedira and Gomez with Kroos and Klose.


it's okay, f1 quali was garbage. vettel's first time was good enough to get pole and then he went faster. complete non event.

klose will probably start in the semi's.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark:


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

SonoShion said:


> Freaking awesome Euros till now. We got Spain vs Italy today followed by France - England on monday. Shits getting serious


Sucks that Villa won't be playing today. Still, either a thumping Spain victory or a goalless draw is in the offing. 

Group D now. A dysfunctional French team against an overrated English team. Nice.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

france havent been dysfunctional since the end of the wc. blanc has them playing some tremendous football.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wasn't just the Messi hat-trick, the whole game was ridiculously end to end and entertaining. One of the best i've ever seen. Brazil dominated most of the game, looked superb going forward and Argentina's defence was (once again) pathetic. Doesn't matter though :messi He almost scored a GOAT goal as well, took the ball near the half way line, dribbled through 3-4 players and was through on goal and was chopped down by Casemiro.






:messi

Back to back hat-tricks now after he and :kun destroyed the Swiss a few months back.

lol no-one rates England, but we always get the blind hate because we're the only country who seriously confronts issues like racism and Fifa's corruption, and France being dysfunctional? 21 games unbeaten isn't it? :wenger


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> france havent been dysfunctional since the end of the wc. blanc has them playing some tremendous football.


Haven't been following much international football since the WC. Though I saw enough of Ribery, he's had a good season with Bayern. Also heard about Benzema's good form, but haven't seen much of him (except the Champions League match). Good if things have changed. 

With the English, I guess they will be counting on Carroll and Young since Rooney is out of the game. Carroll has been really impressive with Liverpool in particular. I really don't set much store in Terry and Gerrard, England's midfield and defense is a bit weak if the French have a good attack.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only watched the first half of argentina/brazil but fernandez and garay looked terrible at cb, and brazil's (albeit young) defence was way too messi focused and he still managed to get past juan at the other cb (cant remember his name). classy finishes from messi for the first 2, a great higuain pass for the first. neymar looks the goods, just dancing past players, hulk had 2 clear cut chances and shot them both at romero ique2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hulk did score though, and looked dangerous going forward. Neymar played well, apart from rounding the keeper and then managing to miss anyway.



Sliver C said:


> Haven't been following much international football since the WC. Though I saw enough of Ribery, he's had a good season with Bayern. Also heard about Benzema's good form, but haven't seen much of him (except the Champions League match). Good if things have changed.
> 
> With the English, I guess they will be counting on Carroll and Young since Rooney is out of the game. Carroll has been really impressive this season with Liverpool in particular. I really don't set much store in Terry and Gerrard, England's midfield and defense is a bit weak if the French have a good attack.


So in summary:

- 21 game unbeaten France are dysfunctional

- People overrate England even though everyone thinks we blow

- Carroll had an impressive season

- England can't defend, despite having not conceded a goal under Hodgson and having :cashley and :hart

(Y)


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Sliver C said:


> Haven't been following much international football since the WC. Though I saw enough of Ribery, he's had a good season with Bayern. Also heard about Benzema's good form, but haven't seen much of him (except the Champions League match). Good if things have changed.
> 
> With the English, I guess they will be counting on Carroll and Young since Rooney is out of the game. *Carroll has been really impressive with Liverpool in particular*. I really don't set much store in Terry and Gerrard, England's midfield and defense is a bit weak if the French have a good attack.




:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 



Spoiler: spoiler



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao




Carroll is shite, welbeck is far superior


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carroll good for liverpool? what season was this?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Seb said:


> Hulk did score though, and looked dangerous going forward. Neymar played well, apart from rounding the keeper and then managing to miss anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In summary,

- As I said, I haven't followed French football for a year.

- England are overrated here. The media tips them to win.

- I still say the English defense is weak. No experience.



> carroll good for liverpool? what season was this?


Rephrase. Impressive against Everton and Chelsea (particularly the second half).


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> In summary,
> 
> - As I said, I haven't followed French football for a year.
> 
> ...


Then why call them dysfunctional when you haven't followed them.

Indian media is not the sum of all. In Europe, not many people give England a chance. Even in England, and that's the first time it's been like this in my lifetime. Even our 'blind' optimism is killed by Hodgson and this squad.

No experience? What? Ashley Cole 90+ caps and the world's best left-back, Joleon Lescott who just won the Premier League, co-sign Joe Hart also regarded as one of the world's best keepers, John Terry who has as much experience as anyone at the tournament, and Glen Johnson who's been in the England team for years.

:kenny


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Sliver C said:


> In summary,
> 
> - As I said, I haven't followed French football for a year.
> 
> ...


:bigron


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

The defence is arguably our strongest position this tourney :kenny


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> In summary,
> 
> - As I said, I haven't followed French football for a year.
> 
> ...




Don't know where you live but I would say for this tournament absolutely no one is tipping us to win in England, apart from maybe Terry Venables in the Sun papers Euro 2012 advert. Oh, and Alan Shearer said we will get to the semi-finals so that might be a victory in some peoples books :wenger

"English defense is weak" due to lack of experience- :downing. Ashley Cole is one of the most capped players in England history and has won the Premier League, Carling Cup, Champions League and more FA Cup's than any other man in history. Glen Johnson has been the starting England right back for about 3 years now. Lescott has won an FA Cup and has been City's starting centre back to partner Kompany in a season where they won the league. Terry has no experience?????? You can say a lot of things about him, but that one simply is not true. Former captain, starting centreback for years and with a multitude of trophies won at club level as well. Out strike force is far less experienced really, with Defoe the only player (before Rooney comes back) that can be said to have extensive international experience.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That Messi is a class act, just seemed to stroll straight passed the Brazil defense, great movement. Plus, if that Argentine keeper knew how to save, or catch a ball, then Argentina would have won with ease.

And you've gotta love South American commentator's, I think most of that video they were just saying GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLL!!!


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Seb said:


> Then why call them dysfunctional when you haven't followed them.


I did change my tune when someone pointed out that France have been successful, if you noticed.



> Indian media is not the sum of all. In Europe, not many people give England a chance. Even in England, and that's the first time it's been like this in my lifetime. Even our 'blind' optimism is killed by Hodgson and this squad.


The media here are mostly behind England. I haven't been on the net much to read news articles or watch what the English media have to say. Fair enough. England is overrated here, so I mentioned it.



> No experience? What? Ashley Cole 90+ caps and the world's best left-back, Joleon Lescott who just won the Premier League, co-sign Joe Hart also regarded as one of the world's best keepers, John Terry who has as much experience as anyone at the tournament, and Glen Johnson who's been in the England team for years.
> 
> :kenny


Cole and Terry are exactly what I meant by 'overrated'. England without Barry, Lampard and Cahill? Counts for something, right?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england's defence is the least of it's worries. midfield and up front are where the deficiencies are. i already said that i dont think england will concede many goals. i also dont think they'll score many.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:barry


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i also dont think they'll score many.


Doesn't change much then...

And Cole is far from being overrated, he's been one of the best defenders for Chelsea, if not in the World, for the past couple of seasons. Terry on the other hand has just been really bad this past season.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> I did change my tune when someone pointed out that France have been successful, if you noticed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No. You have just changed your argument. Your orginal point tied overrated and lack of experience together. Which is a blatently innacurate critique. 

And what exactly does us missing some good players count for?? You haven't elaborated on it and currently your argument makes it seem like our back four is overrated due to us missing 2 midfield players and Cahill. 

Upfront and midfield is where the problems lay. We have utter shite in the form of Downing, Henderson etc. Oh and James Milner playing wide for some reason. Upfront the great run of form you attributed to Andy Carroll lasted about 3 games and Welbeck is good but I think he would be better in a 4-4-2 with another out and out striker.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Doesn't change much then...
> 
> And Cole is far from being overrated, he's been one of the best defenders for Chelsea, if not in the World, for the past couple of seasons. *Terry on the other hand has just been really bad this past season*.


We meet halfway on opinions atleast.

Let's wait for the Group D clash and see what happens.



> No. You have just changed your argument.


I was referring to my comment about the French team.



> Your orginal point tied overrated and lack of experience together. Which is a blatently innacurate critique.


Accepted. Should have rephrased it. I was not thinking so much about Cole as about Lescott coming in, who, despite the experience, has to get accostomed to Cole and Terry. Should have worded it in a more elaborate manner. 



> And what exactly does us missing some good players count for?? You haven't elaborated on it and currently your argument makes it seem like our back four is overrated due to us missing 2 midfield players and Cahill.


It counts for the fact that Ashley Cole despite having 90 caps is still overrated when it comes to playing against a good side. Maybe, Cahill's presence with Cole would have helped, but Lescott, despite a good record, will have to adjust. And Terry is shit.



> Upfront the great run of form you attributed to Andy Carroll lasted about 3 games.


I have faith Carroll will deliver. He is the underrated one obviously, judging from what you are saying.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd say that cole is definitely the best lb in the world. struggling to think of many near his level, possibly lahm when he plays there?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Sliver C said:


> Cole and Terry are exactly what I meant by 'overrated'. England without Barry, Lampard and Cahill? Counts for something, right?


Cole overrated? Jesus christ this just gets better and better :cashley

You cite the lack of Barry, a player who's been humiliated in an England shirt time and time again? ique2

You also never said overrated, you said lack of experience. Terry is overrated, but does he lack experience? Erm no.

Snrub is right, England's defence is fine (apart from Glen Johnson). Not scoring enough goals will be our problem.



Sliver C said:


> It counts for the fact that Ashley Cole despite having 90 caps is still overrated when it comes to playing against a good side. Maybe, Cahill's presence with Cole would have helped, but Lescott, despite a good record, is new and will have to adjust. And Terry is shit.
> .
> I have faith Carroll will deliver. He is the underrated one obviously, judging from what you are saying.


What are you talking about? Ronaldo 1 goal in 15 against Cole when he was at Man Utd, Messi 0 in 6 when he was playing on the right wing for Barcelona. Cole was the best player on the pitch against Barcelona at Stamford Bridge recently and was superb at the Camp Nou, and was MotM in the Champions League final as well.

Carroll is pathetic. A donkey of a player.

You really don't have a clue.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Cole's easily the best LB in the world, when he left us (Arsenal) I was gutted and would take him back in an instant. England will be all right, I have this hopeful feeling that things will turn out right and we'll get out of the group. I'd say if we reach the Quarters then it's a fair result, anything more and it's a job well done as far as I'm concerned. 

You have to remember that when the FA hired Roy, that they did it with the future in mind. If we have to write this tournament off and get knocked out in the Quarters then so be it as long as the younger players gain that "big international tournament experience" which will hold us in good stead going into the next 2 World Cup's and the next Euro's.*


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Seb said:


> Cole overrated? Jesus christ this just gets better and better :cashley
> 
> You cite the lack of Barry, a player who's been humiliated in an England shirt time and time again? ique2
> 
> ...


"Jesus Christ", dude, I clarified the "experience and overrated" comment. For the fact, I never intended it to a full blown analysis and phrased it badly. 

If you think the English defence is fine, I will take it as your opinion on the matter. Let's wait for the clash.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> We meet halfway on opinions atleast.
> 
> Let's wait for the Group D clash and see what happens.
> 
> ...



Aye I can't remember him having amazing games against Barcelona and Bayern Munich recently...Oh wait.

Or are they not "good sides" now???


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What results are you guys guessing on todays games? ( Just to stop that Eng Team Convo here )

Im going with an 2:0 for Spain and an 1:0 for Ireland. Thinking about to put some cash on it...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

There's no contenders with Cole, especially considering Lahm is better at RB (where he's the world's best).

Imagine this team:

Neuer

Lahm Pique Kompany Cole

Busquets

Xavi Iniesta

Ozil Messi Ronaldo​
4 changes from my best team in the world from this time last year, Ozil in for Robben, Lahm in for Alves, Neuer in for Casillas, Kompany in for Vidic.

3-0 to Spain, 2-1 to Croatia, whom I both think will qualify.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd change pique for thiago silva cos pique was pretty terrible this past season but the rest i agree with


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Aren´t england considered one of the favourites to win the tournament?

Seb, that lineup is amazing, agree with everything except for busquets. I think Alonso would do better.

Spain 2-0 italy, Ireland 2-3 Croatia.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I would always play a proper ball winner, which is why Busquets is there over Alonso.



Mr. Snrub said:


> i'd change pique for thiago silva cos pique was pretty terrible this past season but the rest i agree with


He started fine, playing with many different partners whilst Barcelona went 9 months without conceding a league goal at home. No doubt he was poor after Christmas though, until he came good again at the end of the season after being recalled. 3-4 bad months doesn't detract too much from a player who has been the best CB for the past few years imo, though with his leadership qualities thrown in I would say Kompany is now the world's best, the guy just seems ice cool on the biggest stages.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Aren´t england considered one of the favourites to win the tournament?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Can't wait for Spain/Italy game, hopefully Italy don't lose.

my prediction:

Spain 3-1 Italy
Ireland 1-1 Croatia*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SonoShion said:


>


I mean by the media.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

No way. Dont you know that theyre suffering lots of injuries?


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

5th-Horseman said:


> Aye I can't remember him having amazing games against Barcelona and Bayern Munich recently...Oh wait.
> 
> Or are they not "good sides" now???


I didn't say he had no success at all against 'good sides', which would be a laughable and brainless thing to say. All I said was that he was overrated when it came to playing against a 'good side'. A subtle difference. 

For the record, I consider him as a fine left-back, just overrated as hell now. And as I said before, I stick to my opinions on England's defense and midfield.

Since I am in an obvious minority, I will desist from commenting now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kadlec is obviously better than cole ique2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

SonoShion said:


> No way. Dont you know that theyre suffering lots of injuries?


I never considered england as favourites, i even predicted them to the worst team for the euros. The media tends to overrated them so i though they are considered one of the favourites to win the euros by the media.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> I didn't say he had no success at all against 'good sides', which would be a laughable and brainless thing to say. *All I said was that he was overrated when it came to playing against a 'good side'. A subtle difference*.
> 
> For the record, I consider him as a fine left-back, just overrated as hell now. And as I said before, I stick to my opinions on England's defense and midfield.
> 
> Since I am in an obvious minority, I will desist from commenting now.




It's a subtle difference that doesn't change the innacuracy of the statement. My point stil stands that he generally is fantastic against good teams, particuarly recently. There is more than enough evidence to show that he plays well against good teams. If you don't think he is the best left back in the world, fair shout. Totally your opinion. But I don't see how he doesn't play well against "a good side" when he so clearly does.

On a different point I don't think the media has particuarly thought we were going to win (at least domestic media). But Woy was right in saying if we win a couple of group stage games then the media wil somehow think we have turned into world beaters.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

5th-Horseman said:


> If you don't think he is the best left back in the world, fair shout. Totally your opinion. But I don't see how he doesn't play well against "a good side" when he so clearly does.


The first two sentences sum up my opinion. The last sentence is not my opinion, but let's drop it. I have no desire to prolong the in depth analysis now. Its not the first time I have talked about this anyway (though not here).

I will accept that my phrasing the sentences was shitty and was done hastily since I did not foresee a long discussion on it. Let's leave it there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Watching *Silver C* tie himself in knots has been great entertainment! I wonder who he considers to be a better left back than GOAT :cashley

I'm not sure what to expect from Italy today, I don't really follow Itlaian football much these days. Does anybody with an _informed_ opinion want to divulge the information that I require?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I never considered england as favourites, i even predicted them to the worst team for the euros. The media tends to overrated them so i though they are considered one of the favourites to win the euros by the media.


For once our media don't believe we have a chance, which of course we don't. If we're lucky enough to qualify, it'll probably be in second and that'll probably result in us meeting Spain if we do get to the last 8, unless of course in the unlikely event they don't win their group.

As for the Ashley Cole thing, :lmao. He was excellent in the Champions League in the big games against the top sides. Seriously, get a grip.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

AndreBaker said:


> Watching *Silver C* tie himself in knots has been great entertainment! I wonder who he considers to be a better left back than GOAT :cashley


*Sliver, not Silver, dude. Everyone makes that mistake. The Nirvana song, remember? 

I am glad you found me getting owned here as great entertainment. Hey, a healthy discussion i a learning experience..if I gain information in the process of getting 'owned', I don't mind a friendly debate. But I don't change my opinions just because of the ownage unless I see fit.

After all, this isn't the Rants section for everyone to start cussing!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

^ Oh no, that sig again..:$


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sliver C said:


> *Sliver, not Silver, dude. Everyone makes that mistake. The Nirvana song, remember?
> 
> I am glad you found me getting owned here as great entertainment. Hey, a healthy discussion i a learning experience..if I gain information in the process of getting 'owned', I don't mind a friendly debate. But I don't change my opinions just because of the ownage unless I see fit.
> 
> After all, this isn't the Rants section for everyone to start cussing!


Owned? Where did I say that? You kept back back tracking on statements you made, hence the 'knots' comment. You sound very sensitive, it was a just a bit of banter! Nobody's 'cussing' either.

So, who is this left back that is better than :cashley ? I'm interested to know your opinion.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Watching *Silver C* tie himself in knots has been great entertainment! I wonder who he considers to be a better left back than GOAT :cashley
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect from Italy today, I don't really follow Itlaian football much these days. Does anybody with an _informed_ opinion want to divulge the information that I require?


They play a very different style of play now. Possession based. Their defence is very weak. Their midfield is strong. 

Sliver C, Who do you think is a better left back that Cole?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Watching *Silver C* tie himself in knots has been great entertainment! I wonder who he considers to be a better left back than GOAT :cashley
> 
> I'm not sure what to expect from Italy today, I don't really follow Itlaian football much these days. Does anybody with an _informed_ opinion want to divulge the information that I require?


it's not really informed but my first thought will be that they will probably play a slow pace, tight at the back and then allow pirlo and co time on the ball. looking at the squad:

buffon
abate chiellini bonucci balzaretti
de rossi
pirlo marchisio
giovinco
di natale balotelli

is how it could lineup, depending if they go 4 or 3 at the back. but i think they'll look to control the ball and try to play the ball through to whoever starts up to, and use giovinco's pace if he does start.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah I'd also like to know who's better than :cashley and how he is overrated in anyway. 

Also would like to know where the lack of experience in the defence comment came from tbh.

As for today's game anyone think Italy could surprise a few people here tonight? I know it seems unlikely but I dunno I reckon they could sneak it tbh.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

If they manage to cut off Pirlo then I can see Italy really struggling (and they are underdogs anyway). Balotelli and Giovinco are going to have to supply the pace also to what is not a massively mobile Italian side otherwise. If Pirlo can get time to pick out a decent pass then they always have a chance I think. Even so still can't see anything other than a Spain win (what do I know, Holland lost yesterday)


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Samoon said:


> They play a very different style of play now. Possession based. Their defence is very weak. Their midfield is strong.
> 
> Sliver C, Who do you think is a better left back that Cole?


Abidal.

EDIT: No opinions on current leftbacks. Other than Schmelzer, who is up-and-coming (I follow the Bundesliga more than anything).


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Sliver C said:


> Abidal.


I would actually agree with you but he had a liver surgery, so he is probably going to retire. Even if he does not retire, i dont think he would that good as he was before that surgery.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Samoon said:


> I would actually agree with you but he had a liver surgery, so he is probably going to retire. Even if he does not retire, i dont think he would that good as he was before that surgery.


Like I said, the discussion was about whether Cole was overrated or not. If Abidal retires, I guess Cole would be the best.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cole has been massively consistent for from his invincible days till now

Abidal is fantastic, but Cole is simple perfect. Pace, assists, unbeatable in defence, clearances and absolutely thrives in big game situtions like he did vs Barca and Bayern

No denying Abidal is close, but Cole is simply astonishing


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Hope Giovinco does start, from what i've seen he has looked quality this season. Now that Cassano is back, isn't he supposed to be a key figure for Italy?

Can't say i'm a fan of Ashley Cole, but he is a brilliant left back and one of only a few players in the last 10 years I was really disappointed that Arsenal lost. I can understand why people would regard the likes of Cole and, in particular John Terry, as overrated, though, given the way the media often overdo the praise. It's going to become the same with Joe Hart now.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I cant find Cole overrated because he never disappointed me

Terry has, over and over again. So yeah, hes damn overrated. But honestly, cole has never been less than a genius on the pitch and a general

Cassano should start today, he's got great ability and I hear he did incredible work for Milan since coming back


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cole's a cunt but he's not overrated, probably the best player in our side along with Rooney, even more consistent than Wazza too. He plays well in the games against the 'good' teams and the 'good' teams too which always helps!

I agree with whoever said that the Joe Hart love is going to get tiresome. He's a great keeper and a good shot stopper but he does get beaten a little too easily on occasion, like in Napoli. I still think he's a top keeper but not as suer duper as some would have you believe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i didnt put cassano in cos i wasnt sure how much he played for milan coming back from his illness. if he's fit and everything then he should probably start, but idk how much he played.

on joe hart, you could probably pick out every keeper and show that they've been beaten easily. hart is easily one of the best in the world, some of his saves are phenomenal, the one against villa and a few against liverpool come to mind immediately. he continually makes great saves, he's not the best at coming out for crosses and can get caught out in the area sometimes, and his distribution is largely awful, but in terms of shot stopping and reactions, he's right up there with the very best.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I just can't see how anyone can call Cole overrated. Especially after his performances from the end of the season in the big games. He's always the one player to come out with any credit for England at the major tournaments as well.

I'd like to know why people think he is overrated. People are saying this but giving no reasons why. Seems like bitter hate to me.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Ashley Cole is _too_ good.

Complete prick tho. :cashley


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cole is better than Abidal, though the latter was amazing before his transplant. Sadly, it's probably the end of his playing days now. Cole gets a lot of hate (I was there when he was booed at Wembley), but none for his performances. Astonishingly consistent player, and who else can say they've had Messi and Ronaldo in their back pocket, 20+ appearances from those two on the right wing against him and only 1 goal scored.

As for Joe Hart, I would only have Neuer and Casillas above him. It's nice to finally have a good keeper playing for England.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:mark: :mark:

Stephen Ward is better than Cole :side:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Yesterday's game between Germany and Portugal was awful. Coentrao, on the other hand, was superb. Big game Ronaldo looked good when he had the ball. If Big Game Penaldo had the same team mates as Big Game Robben, he'd have scored a hat-trick.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I thought Coentrao was awful, looked very good going forward and when linking up with Ronaldo, but nearly all of Germany's attacks came down the right side. He went completely missing Kadlec-style on a couple of occasions, I remember one in particular when Muller put a fast low ball in from the right and Gomez just couldn't quite stretch to poke it in.

MRLSH was Portugal's best player imo, though he was far from superb.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MRLSH, what a LEGEND


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Joel said:


> I'd like to know why people think he is overrated. People are saying this but giving no reasons why. Seems like bitter hate to me.


I dislike Cole (moved past hate years ago), but if I was choosing a World XI, i'd probably have Cole and Lahm as my fullbacks. That being said, I still think he gets overrated by a lot of the English media. Some of the praise he gets makes him seem up there with the likes of Paolo Maldini as one of football's true greats.

The comments are just a little over the top at times, and as if England - perhaps due to the lack of top class players currently or recent success - see the need to keep mentioning how great he is and head and shoulders above everyone else in that position, which isn't the case in my opinion. That's just my perspective on it, would never say he's not world class, but I think England has a habit of making players both world class and overrated.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Cassano over Di Natale that's madness Di Natale is the best Italian striker and one best in the world. He would get so many goals from the passes of Marchisico,Maggio,Pirlo and Sebastian Giovinco. Super Mario and Di Natale have to start if Cassano plays over Di Natale then I think it will end a draw however if Di Natale and Mario play up front then Italy will be the winners as Spain's defence is not good enough too handle to handle players of the quality that the Italians have up front.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

On the Netherlands, it would be a HUGE gamble, but I think they should drop Robben. All he tries to do his cut to his left, which has worked very well for most of his career, but he's been pretty poor since the CL semis. van Persie should play left wing, with Klaas Jan as the main striker. van Persie doesn't have the pace but his passing, crossing, and vision are excellent.




Seb said:


> I thought Coentrao was awful, looked very good going forward and when linking up with Ronaldo, but nearly all of Germany's attacks came down the right side. He went completely missing Kadlec-style on a couple of occasions, I remember one in particular when Muller put a fast low ball in from the right and Gomez just couldn't quite stretch to poke it in.
> 
> MRLSH was Portugal's best player imo, though he was far from superb.


Coentrao looked the most threatening player going forward. He looked the most creative too. While you could argue claiming that his main job is to defend, but was playing more as a LWB.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think Espana will find it pretty easy against Italy today. It's certainly Spain's to lose.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Cole is better than Abidal, though the latter was amazing before his transplant. Sadly, it's probably the end of his playing days now. Cole gets a lot of hate (I was there when he was booed at Wembley), but none for his performances. Astonishingly consistent player, and who else can say they've had Messi and *Ronaldo in their back pocket*, 20+ appearances from those two on the right wing against him and only 1 goal scored.
> 
> As for Joe Hart, I would only have Neuer and Casillas above him. It's nice to finally have a good keeper playing for England.


To be fair, Lahm has made a joke out of Ronaldo every time he faced him, international and club stage. Cole is the best LB in the world though, quite funny that the second best is an actual RB in Lahm.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I felt sorry for Penaldo yesterday, a class above his team mates. 

Finally MRLSH got rid of that stupid haircut.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Spain 1-1 Italy
Croatia 0-0 Ireland

Tough group, but Spain and Croatia will qualify. Italy always struggles in grup, but once they enter play-offs, they're unstoppable. Plus, the JUVE players lead this team, which means Italy could rock the Europe.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> To be fair, Lahm has made a joke out of Ronaldo every time he faced him, international and club stage. Cole is the best LB in the world though, quite funny that the second best is an actual RB in Lahm.


I think Ronaldo was pretty lively last night as the game went on though he started poorly. As someone stated above, he's a class ahead of his teammates. Nani was quite decent as well. :side:


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Stats from the BBC Sport website. Just shows you how bad most of the attacking options for Holland performed. Not that any of you needed any more evidence.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain shouldn't have too much trouble against Italy. Any points picked up against Spain in this group are bonus points quite frankly. Think Croatia will finish 2nd as long as they don't lose today. Basically Ireland need to get something today to have a realistic chance of going through imo. If either of them win then I'd say they're as good as through. Can't see Italy beating either of them, especially Ireland and they'll both lose to Spain.*


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Looking forward to the games today, think Spain will beat Italy by 2 or 3
also have a sneaky suspicion Ireland might pull out a win tonight, hoping for them to qualify second setting up an England v Ireland quarter final


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Think Italy could pull out a draw today , especially if they camp it out, and Spain really only have their passing game and couldn't go more direct like Germany could last night.

Especially if :torres is playing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Going to be interesting to see how Spain perform without Puyol and Villa. 

Lmao if Torres starts, it's a joke within itself.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

Come on IRELAND tonight!!Just after listening too Rocky Round Too Poland and Ole ole about 5 times getting ready too go too the pub at 3:30 should be an epic game and im hoping we win but that's my heart talking...My head says a draw....

Going too go out on a limb and say we draw with Croatia 1-1, Draw 0-0 with Spain and beat Italy 1-0(Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Best of luck to the Irish fans. Hope you can pull something out against the Croatians, though I don't think it'll happen. Think you have a better chance against Italy tbh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

here we go torres, here we go!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:torres for hat trick :side:


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Got a bundle of nerves but must say theres a fantastic atmosphere here in Dublin today, sun is shining and everyone is hitting the pubs early to watch the Italy v Spain match,lack of money is forcing me to watch that at home but hitting one of the maddest most packed bars in town for the boys in green.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Casillas; Arbeloa, Piqué, Ramos, Alba; Alonso, Busquets, Xavi; Iniesta, Silva, Fábregas

Will the real striker please stand up?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Casillas; Arbeloa, Piqué, Ramos, Alba; Alonso, Busquets, Xavi; Iniesta, Silva, Fábregas

:lmao


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

WTF! Fabregas up top?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what the fuck is wrong with spain?

let me get this straight, theyre playing against the most defensively obsessed country in the world, so their logic is to not play any powerhouse strikers but more midfielders and passers?

was del bosque even WATCHING the champions league this season?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> what the fuck is wrong with spain?
> 
> let me get this straight, theyre playing against the most defensively obsessed country in the world, so their logic is to not play any powerhouse strikers but MORE DEFENDERS?
> 
> was del bosque even WATCHING the champions league this season?


Spain don't have any powerhouse strikers in their squad. Llorente is the only one who comes close. 

I'm fucking laughing here, the fate of Spain winning this game lies in the scoring capabilities of Cesc. LOOL

As a Barca fan, even I find it hilarious.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This absolutley screams draw now , with about 80% Spain posession.

Strikers win you games , why can't people see that?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thats what I mean

If Villa is alive, send on Villa. If not, LLorente is a boss and can power through

if not, fuck, negrado, torres, anyone!

fancy passing all over the place wont do a lick of good with bad finishing and a deep lying disciplined defence!


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

FALSE 9 VS A BACK 3. Football porn for football analysts.

Cesc has more than enough talent to play this role, if given enough freedom. If he's given a freedom a false 9 typically is, and he's on his game he'll destroy. Sadly not in form, so expecting a draw...


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I can't be the only one who thinks even Torres playing up top is better than Fabregas? :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

So I ask again does anyone give Italy any hope? :lmao Fab up front is crazy


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

italy are playing a back 3?

seriously? why?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder what it feels like to be Torres...being dropped for the only Spanish NT player that has been worse than him in the past 6 months and is not even a striker. :


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Dat 4-6 formation


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This would be hilarious if we all didn't have to sit and watch the game.

:kobe2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

redeadening said:


> italy are playing a back 3?
> 
> seriously? why?


it's not ridiculous really. giaccherini and maggio will drop back if needed as wing backs, plus spain playing a proper striker. plus the wingers are very quick, and italy will look to hold possession anyways. this looks like a very boring game on paper.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on Italia one of my favorite International teams I love Italy i hope Italy or Germany win the Euros.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain still got more than enough quality to comfortable get past Spain. Fabregas up front is a big LOL but I still don't think it'll cost them the game. Obviously Llorente should be playing that role ahead of Fabregas.

ITV finding more ways to embarrass themselves with that "studio" too.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This could still be a good game. Don't rule it out yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Spain still got more than enough quality to comfortable get past Spain. Fabregas up front is a big LOL but I still don't think it'll cost them the game. Obviously Llorente should be playing that role ahead of Fabregas.
> 
> ITV finding more ways to embarrass themselves with that "studio" too.*


spain to beat spain.

tell me more ique2


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I dunno *Seabs*, I kind of like it, catches the the atmosphere of the tournment. It's certainly different than usual green screen fest, anyway.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

WTF ITV :lmao

LIVE FROM A RESTAURANT.

Viera with a plate of cookies in front of him.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain playing 4-6 formation, while Italy play 3-5-2. 

I'm going to watch this game in bed so I'll be ready to fall asleep if needed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's not ridiculous really. giaccherini and maggio will drop back if needed as wing backs, plus spain playing a proper striker. plus the wingers are very quick, and italy will look to hold possession anyways. this looks like a very boring game on paper.


italy playing a possession game vs spain?

sounds dangerous. woulda figured they'd do what we did vs barca and just play deep and hit em on the break

italy have some talented players, but id think twice before taking xavi, iniesta, silva, xabi and busquets on in a possession game


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Restaurant > Salford.

The Irish fans are brilliant. '1-0 Richard Dunne put your mortgage on it!'


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> spain to beat spain.
> 
> tell me more ique2


:downing


AndreBaker said:


> I dunno *Seabs*, I kind of like it, catches the the atmosphere of the tournment. It's certainly different than usual green screen fest, anyway.


*Looks cheap as hell. That guy with the glasses and the flag behind Martinez is pissing me off so much already just sitting there. Half expecting Chiles to start interviewing him in a bit.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Why are people so baffled about Cesc up front? He played there for Barcelona at the start of the season alongside Messi and was absolutely banging them in. He had 14 goals by Christmas, that's as many as Negredo managed all season.

That being said, I expected Silva to play there, and looking at the team, I expect Cesc will be out on the left with Silva through the middle, which is what Spain did against Scotland, where Silva absolutely killed it and scored.

I expected the 3-5-2 from Italy, but only because Balague called it on his Sporting Bet preview.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> WTF ITV :lmao
> 
> LIVE FROM A RESTAURANT.
> 
> Viera with a plate of *cookies* in front of him.


Maybe they are going to lay them out on the table in the form of an avant garde tactics board?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> :downing
> 
> 
> *Looks cheap as hell. That guy with the glasses and the flag behind Martinez is pissing me off so much already just sitting there. Half expecting Chiles to start interviewing him in a bit.*


If you're talking about 'Emiliano the Milano fan', then he already did!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

wow Balotelli looked pissed off at the Spanish fans when they were booing the Italian anthem

And while on the topic the Italian national anthem is probably the best national anthem in the world


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I didn't get chance to post in this thread last night but Hummels looked like an absolute beast yesterday. The commentators on ITV were criticising him for the first 10-15 minutes, saying he looked uncomfortable on the ball but after that he got a lot of praise from them and rightfully deserved. Brilliant performance. Would love him at United.

Looking forward to the Spain/Italy and Ireland/Croatia match.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets go Italy


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I think this could be entertaining. Spain's formation isn't a massive surprise, tbh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Mario


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Torn apart, one side of the family coming from Italy other from Spain. 

Hoping for a ... Draw!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Italy are getting lots of possession so far, bizarre game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

so much diving


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Pique lucky there to not concede a penalty. 

I'm fucking loving watching Xavi and Pirlo's orchestration of the game.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

The toys are being thrown out of the pram...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pique again showing his immense clumsiness. Should have been a pen.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Casillas was great in that first half.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Italy have been better this half tbh. Not by a great deal but created better scoring chances while keeping Spain at bay. Casillas has been a beat thus far. Kept up great chances from Motta & Marchioso. Spain do need a striker up front though. they are creating a bunch of good moves but haven't got that potency right up there to finish it. Also they need to stop trying to pass so much near the area at times and just take a risk. 

Balo needs to calm down too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain's defence look so shit. 

Pique and Ramos are a bunch of clowns. 

Cesc is also failing pretty hard. 

Leave it to Xavi, Iniesta, Silva and Casilllas. By far better than the rest.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Enjoying Cassano. Smart movement, hes everywhere the ball lands and always ready to pounce. Iniesta been the better player on the field though. Only threatening player on the Spanish side.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Most entertaining game of this tournament so far. 

Granting Italy the win.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

cracking game so far i love the way Italy have been playing. I have been a fan of Csear Prandelli since he was Fiorentina manager he's a very good coach good tactical manager.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain really need to get Llorente on for Cesc. They're creating the chances, there's just nobody with the instinct of a finisher to put them away.

They look really vulnerable at the back too, particuarly down the wings as Alba and Arbeloa aren't playing well.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Iniesta looks the most dangerous player for Spain on the pitch. Cassano has been playing very well so far.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

"iniesta and i don't know who the other one is"

oh ITV, you classy knowledgable bunch


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Italy have been the better side, Cassanno has been class

Spain need some inspiration up front in the likes of :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cassano is classy as fuck. Disgraceful how he was pretty much banished from the Italian setup for ages. Hwas immense in 2004 too.

Italy look the more dangerous team IMO.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Loving the spine of Italy so far, quality from Pirlo and Motta in midfield. Always a great team to watch defensively for their sneaky tactics. Cassano and Iniesta doing the most effective work offensively.

ITV commentators are giving the game a hard time, not enough MAD GOALZ ND TERRI PASSION, clearly.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I've been really impressed/surprised with Italy. If they keep playing like they are now, through this game and beyond I think they are contenders.

When Italy seem at their weakest or most vulnerable, they do quite well. 

Best player for Spain has been Iniesta. A lot of Italian players have stood out: Chielli, Maggio, Giachinni(?), Pirlo and Cassano, all a bit ahead of the rest.

Looking forward to the 2nd half.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Italy were very underrated because of that Russia game, I saw it and it was 50-50, with Italy falling apart defensively without Buffon and Chiellini, 2 of their best players. They created a lot of chances in that game, one of Russia's goals came about 20 seconds after Cassano missed an open net.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fuck off Balotelli and get Di Natale on


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

oh god mario mario wtf


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Such a clown. Such a clown.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?!

LMAOOOO


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

BaLOLtelli, what a retard!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh come on Mario, even if you didn't get a "man-on" shout there's no excuse for that


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What was Mario doing there? Just took far to much time to make his mind up. Good backtracking from Ramos.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

lol Balotelli


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

"What on Earth is Balotelli doing?"

:lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Balotelli is a moron.  Deserves to be replaced!


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Good sub, nice and early.

Woeful performance from Balotelli. MINUS FIVE STARS.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Vintage Mario :cole2 ...and he's out. 

I hope to see Llorente.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OHHHHH LAWWWWWWWWD DI NATALE!!!!!!

What a pass by Pirlo!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

YES!!!!

ITALIA!


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Forza Azzuri!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Great goal from Italy. Was that Pirlo with the assist? If so, brilliant through ball.

Yep it was, what a sublime pass. Great finish also.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*For whatever reason, and I'm probably going out on a limb here, I don't think that is Balotelli's natural hair color.



GOAL ITALY!!!!! *


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Get in there!

Totally markin' out, bro!

Excellent finish, screw you, Mario. Well deserved lead.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FORZA PIRLO 

FORZA DI NATALIE 

FORZA ITALIA!!!!! 

Brilliant play and well deserved from Italy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fantastic pass from Pirlo, just perfect. Di Natale with a very good finish, could have passed but did well to take it.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Chiellini is a beast , if he played in the prem he would easily be the best centre back , bar Kompany/Vidic.

TEAM WITH STRIKER SCORES GOAL SHOCKER.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMFFFAAAOOOOO CESC


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

damn


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT STRIKER CESC


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Fabregas... son of a bitch! 1-1  The lead is gone after only three minutes...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Uh oh... Spain woke up.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

MIOS DIOS!!!!!

Hopefully this is the floodgates opening


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I knew this game wouldn't disappoint 
1-1


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WHY TAKE OFF DAVID SILVA YOU STUPID CUNT


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That's a striker, right?! Good response from Spain, another great ball onto a good run.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *For whatever reason, and I'm probably going out on a limb here, I don't think that is Balotelli's natural hair color.
> 
> 
> 
> GOAL ITALY!!!!! *


Btw. even for the Jersey Shore levels of overly tan, Mario is the most tanned Guido in the world


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Silva with a lovely ball for the Cesc goal. Game is very entertaining second half.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Business just picked up!

Fernando for the winner?

Edit: oh shit should've scored!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

What has Torres done to get an appearnce over Llorente?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Torres two seconds on and he fucks up a golden chance.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

:lol

Buffon giving absolutely no respect to :torres.

Bitch, please.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Torres should of scored there, what a chance.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Has a great chance to score and tries to go round Buffon the wrong way. What didn't he just shoot at goal?!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jon Champion is more or less saying :nando is past it.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Buffon had that scouted, went left before Torres went right. :lmao

Suh a class keeper.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

tbf most strikers would have tried that, just Buffon knew it was coming.


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Ace Ventura said:


> Jon Champion is more or less saying :nando is past it.


That's a real slap in the face considering the copious amounts of praise he hands out.

"Italy striker Di Natale with 'dat natural movement, almost like a ..striker..."


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

italy gonna score late here.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

IncapableNinja said:


> That's a real slap in the face considering the copious amounts of praise he hands out.
> 
> "Italy striker Di Natale with 'dat natural movement, almost like a ..striker..."


Almost.  ITV at its finest


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Torres misses another good chance. You can tell he's really missing that pace he used to have.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

oh yea del bosque looks like one of my uncles.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That was almost class. :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha Torres is so shit its unreal. 

The guy shouldn't even be at this tournament.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow I am regretting putting a bet on Spain to win this. Italy have been impressive though. Can't help but feel Spain would have done better if Llorente started. 

OMG Torres fails again :lol


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Torres is definitely scoring the winner. Wish they'd stop saying "few years ago he would've been away". We get it, he's declined as a player. stfu.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Torres :lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Should have scored again, In fairness that was better though. 

Does seem like even Italy dont see him as a threat. Guys been left to run free like 3 times in the last 5 minutes.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

He gets into great positions and then just fucks up the final product. Nice idea with the chip, but it ends in typical Torres fashion. Should have passed it to his right.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Torres movement has been class, very much like Kerzhakov for Russia.

Italy have pretty much ceased as an attacking threat since Cassano came off, he was their main outlet.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Iniesta is such a magician, it's unreal.

Ends 1-1, well deserved for Italy, who played well throughout. Spain picked things up second half but still, not at their absolute best. You can tell they miss Villa up front.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice hat-trick by El Nino.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Italy suprised me tonight, certainly looked a whole lot better than they did 2 years ago in the World Cup

I Imagine Del Bosque is going to a savaging from the Spanish Media over his selection over Torres tomorow, don't think Fernando even completed a pass


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Great game, best so far maybe. A goal each. Buffon, Iniesta, Pirlo, di Natale, de Rossi played very well.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

How must Llorente and Negredo feel being chosen behind THAT!? fpalm


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Good start for Italy, especially considering 4 years ago they lost their first Euro game 0-3 against the Netherlands. Predicting Spain will be C1, and Italy C2.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Llorente over Torres in the next game. :torres was pretty woeful.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Spain did look a lot more threatening when :torres came on, a draw was a fair result.

Was a better game then I thought it would be.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Really very impressed by Italy. They should not have taken cassano out though, he was really very good, their main attacking threat. I like the new style italy plays right now. I think these two teams will qualify.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

What a freaking match! I almost have a heart attack. It should have been fun to watch it from a non-biased perspective.
Props to Italy for a fantastic strategy. Also Iniesta was in Legend mode. Torres was a total disappointment for me. He should have scored that vaseline or at least pass the ball to Navas.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

What an entertainer...I didn't know much about the Italian team, but they were fantastic. Defensively solid as well as actively creating chances for goals. Cassano was extremely active in the first half. And what a perfect substitution in the second half, with Di Natale scoring that goal. Though they didn't have much time to relish the lead. 

Terrific saves by Casillas and Buffon at 45 and 74 minute mark respectively. 

After that stifling Germany/Portugal match (except for the last 10 mins), this was just great to watch. Game of the tournament so far.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Ireland. GOAT Keith Andrews to dominate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

silva was always going to go off. no other mid was going to come off at that stage.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

He makes the runs of a god its just a shame he has the finishing capabilities of Stephen Hawking :torres


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Fucking Fernando. What an utter tithead. Cost me £20. How the fuck is he playing ahead of Llorente. Jesus christ.

Pirlo bossed it on the goal. Typically great performance from Iniesta too. Spain look woeful at the back. Full backs need to improve big time. Don't exactly trust Pique/Ramos either. *


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Italia were brill against Spain though Spain would struggle against them and they did Spain won't win the Euros this year not good enough. Di Natale has to start with Cassano next game dumb selection from Prandelli why play Mario instead of Di Natale. Both Italy and France are back to their best this Italy team are threat they could win it the quarter's for me are.
Russia VS Denmark 
Germany VS Poland
Italy VS Sweden
Spain VS France


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Honestly if Spain started with Llorente or even Negrado they probably would have won that game. A finisher is what they were missing the most of that game. Great passing ability no end product. Spain did look more threatening with Torres but yeah the guy has lost his ability tbh. Consistantly messes up. 

Di natalie should earn a shout over Mario for the next game too.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I like ITV's Euro intro. First time I've seen it. Would like to see a Republic win :shocked:


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Am I the only on who thinks Fernando was great after coming on?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

outside of that mistake, mario played fine. was causing ramos all kinds of problems. however di natale should start, as right now he's a better player, simple really.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> I like ITV's Euro intro. First time I've seen it. Would like to see a Republic win :shocked:


Yet everything else about their coverage is utter shite...


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Am I the only on who thinks Fernando was great after coming on?


His movement was good but finishing was typical torres. Spain overall did look more threatening though for sure.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This should be a great game , both sides need to get the 3pts as I don't see either getting many off Spain/Italy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow ireland has cool fans!

Go Ireland


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

De rossi was brilliant, really plays well as a centre back. Played well for us there too. Di natale should start with cassano next game, Mario should not. Di natale is better.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

That was more entertaining than I thought it would be.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Best game of the tournament so far without an ounce of doubt. Both goalkeepers were great. Torres looked threatening but lacked the end product. Spain weren't at their best though and I think their formation didnt help either despite Cesc scoring from his makeshift position. Iniesta was man of the match for me with Casillas and Xavi occupying 2nd and 3rd respectively from the Spanish side. BaLOLtelli was the flop of the match. Only he knows what he was thinking when he had only Casillas to beat. Atrocious! Great game overall, enjoyed every bit of it. Oh and Pirlo was class!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i really dont see how mario played that bad. spain's fullbacks were easily the worst players on the pitch. cassano continually getting free, mario was too, then di natale did.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought Mario did fine, but again just had poor decisions when he got in the box. Did well to take the ball from Ramos, but took far too long to decide what to do with it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

struggling to think of who was worse, alba who was trying his best to be kadlec, or arbeloa who just made stupid challenges.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yeah, I had no idea what Balotelli was thinking when he had that golden opportunity to shoot and just chose not to and allowed Ramos to make up for his mistake. He'll learn from these errors though as he's still young.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Don Andres, what a fucking player. A class above everyone else on the pitch.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Heart says yes, head says no.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Really tough match to predict this, on paper I think Croatia have the better team but I think Ireland will be more up for this, going for a 1-1 draw


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> Iniesta was man of the match for me with Casillas and Xavi occupying 2nd and 3rd respectively from the Spanish side.


Really? It is your opinion, but dont you think it is obvious that De rossi is Motm. Imo,2nd goes to Iniesta, 3rd to Cassano.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*doesn't the kid with the mullet have friends that could tell him he has a mullet?*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Anyone who's trying to be like kadlec surely has to be worse...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

lolwhat? Balotelli was disgustingly bad, gave the ball away every time he had it. Jordi Albas passing was amazing.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Can see another good game ahead. Croatia have a decent side - Jelavic had a good season, Modric is quality and Bilic is a good manager.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

alfonsaaberg said:


> Am I the only on who thinks Fernando was great after coming on?


What's the point of making all those runs if nothing is going to come from them?

He still has a football brain, but that body of his is finished. Shame. But if this is the performance that hopefully makes us (Chelsea) realise that with Torres as our main man we're not going anywhere, then well played, Fernando.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

balotelli continually got free from pique/ramos, who were both bad, had a couple of chances, his only real bad play, besides a couple of turnovers, was not shooting. no way was he the worst on the pitch with how spain's back four played. alba passing might have been good, but he's not there for his passing. he let cassano in particular run wide a heap.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ireland to nick this 1-0


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Del Bosque was horrid. Why the hell he didn't put a striker? Also why he placed Navas in order to center the ball when there is no forward to recieve it. And the last stupid thing was bringing Silva off to put :torres. Silva gave the assistant and he is always a beast. Lame.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Come on IRELAND!

LOL... Oops, that's not the start I wanted...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, that lob was clever

i mean if he had more minutes he coulda scored


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

CROATIA!!!

Mandzukic!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a bad start for Ireland, 1-0 down already.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

That was a cheap ass goal to concede.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That was pathetic from Given, really slow reactions and the agility of a pensioner.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Good tempo to start. Mandzukic scored, defensive error I feel.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

How the fuck did that go in? 

Oh dear, Shay.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what the fuck given? my grandma has no legs and couldve got to that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

DAMNIT!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ireland slightly unlucky, Ireland need to keep composed now or this could turn into a route


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

IRELAND :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

WTF was that from Given. Only had about 20 years to get to that.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yep, Given really should have done better than that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Amazing. Fell over and still scored. Croatia looking every bit as strong as I predicting them being judging by the first 5 minutes.*


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

We now know who the worst team in this year's Euros are Ireland they win that award.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Really? It is your opinion, but dont you think it is obvious that De rossi is Motm. Imo,2nd goes to Iniesta, 3rd to Cassano.


I thought I said from the Spanish side? You probably got baffled because I didn't mention my motm from the Italian team though I admit I was vague with that.. I'm going with Pirlo, Cassano and Di Natale.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Ireland are going to be the ultimate whipping boys of this group then.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Del Bosque was horrid. Why the hell he didn't put a striker? Also why he placed Navas in order to center the ball when there is no forward to recieve it. And the last stupid thing was bringing Silva off to put :torres. Silva gave the assistant and he is always a beast. Lame.


Thought he threw in Navas in place of Silva? :downing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Game on!

EDIT: I thought I heard a whistle. That's never helpful.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It's not even been 20 minutes! Czech's are still worse.

That whistle in the crowd is fucking with my mind.

And GOAL. Worst team :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

holy shit what a finish


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

this looks like it's gonna be a great game.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAL! I hope that Ireland win.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ST LEDGER!!!!

Now somebody find that dickhead with the whistle and chuck him out of the stadium


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yay, Ireland equalise!

Yeah, the moron in the crowd with the whistle can fuck off.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

i heard a whistle and everyone seems to stop playing.....

also offsides


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lolcorluka

Good goal for Ireland. This could be a decent game for sure.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow, St Ledger will now be known for something that's not 'Big Ron Manager'.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

When that free-kick was taken and the whistle went I thought the goal had been disallowed, but it's the one from the fucking crowd. Someone shoot that twat. Still, great free-kick and a well taken header, but very poor defending. Shouldn't be allowing a player to get round you like that.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> Thought he threw in Navas in place of Silva? :downing


Yes, I was wrong. However I still see that subtitution as an error. Silva should have stayed in the field.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Took me a good minute to realise the goal stood. Thought that whistle was the Ref calling offside. Fucking with my head so much. MOTT so far for sure. Hope it keeps up this way.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Would be hilarious if it was a Croatia fan with the whistle that distracted the defenders at the free kick.

:troll


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

YES YES YES ! said:


> We now know who the worst team in this year's Euros are Ireland they win that award.


Did you watch chech rep? The game has been about 20 mins and before this match Ireland are unbeaten in 14 games.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Best tackle of the tournament so far and the ref calls a foul. Typical of the referreing so far this tournament. Stopping play way too much wehn it's not necessary.*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Really entertaining game so far, despite the referees best efforts to make it complete shit.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

dickhead with the whistle should be kicked out!
Disgrace!!!!

:cuss:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *Took me a good minute to realise the goal stood. Thought that whistle was the Ref calling offside. Fucking with my head so much. MOTT so far for sure. Hope it keeps up this way.*


Yeah I was really confused for a second. Thought it didnt stand. I'd lol hard if it was a Crotia fan that done it.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> dickhead with the whistle should be kicked out!
> Disgrace!!!!
> 
> :cuss:


That is being too kind. Needs to chokeslammed from the top the stadium.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

This ref is up there with the one from the first game. At least he hasn't produced any cards yet. But some very soft fouls have been given. Too many stop/starts.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Croatia getting behind that N.Ireland back line waaaay to easily, woth out wide and through the middle. Some heroic defending, but I can't see them keeping Croatia out for the 90 if they keep pressing like this.


Edit: 10 seconds after I posted this welll....


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

JELAVIC


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JELLLLLAAAVVVVVIIICCCCCCCCCCCCC

AWWW YEAHHH


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

noooooo

how offsides do you have to be for the ref to call it! CMON!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Jellyfish scores, good game this, very open.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Jelavic scores to make it 2-1 Croatia. Ireland have sat back deep so it was bound to happen.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Jelavic! I remember him from the 4-4 -_- . Good awareness and movement for the goal.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Not offside.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> noooooo
> 
> how offsides do you have to be for the ref to call it! CMON!


Well he would of been offside but it was an Irish player who stupidly put him through

Amateur defending


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, wasn't offside seemed to have come off an Irish leg last. Well taken by Jelavic.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

You could say Jelavic was attacking the ball when Modric hit it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ireland with a hilarious defensive display, which is odd considering their manager is Giovanni Trapatoni. Probably the team with the least talented players in the tournament.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Modric has been fucking immense so far. 

Been awhile since I've seen him this good. Probably because it's been awhile since he's actually been put into a central midfield position.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

What a great game so far


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Game is enjoyable but Ireland is BAD. Croatia can't impress me aswell, but that's probably since they don't have an worthy opponent. Seriously not match of the tournament.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Atmosphere is marvelous.

DAT POP when Ireland scores the 2:2 on their side


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Italy and Spain and this game now i was right now yesterday when I said today will get too great games Italy and Spain was a cracker and this game has been awesome so far how good is Jelavic. Being a Liverpool fan I hate that we have an horse upfront and our rivals have this beast, Carroll was £35 million and Jelavic was £6 million and Jelavic is twice the player of Carroll goes too show how expensive English players like we bought Henderson for the same amount Spurs bought Modric.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

I still want Ireland to do well, but I'm glad our former player (Jelavic) has done, and is, doing well after going to Everton and internationally.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stephan Ward is fucking shit. Laughable he's starting at a major international tournament. He's not the only one though. 

Croatia looking super first half. Hope we seem more of them having to defend so I can see how strong they are at the other end.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ireland need Long Cox to get something out of this game :hmm:

Nice goal Shay. *sigh*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

every game so far has been watchable and highly entertaining.

Nice job Euros


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Shiven with a BULLET header!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Given. Harsh goal to concede


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Has to be game over now. Unlucky Ireland.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mandzukic!!!!!!

Ireland getting raped.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow another.

Ireland took a fat shit on the field tonight.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

3-1 Croatia

Spain and Italy are going to tear Ireland to peices if they don't improve defensivley


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Leave the room to get a drink and find Ireland down 3-1.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Stephan Ward is fucking shit. Laughable he's starting at a major international tournament. He's not the only one though.
> 
> Croatia looking super first half. Hope we seem more of them having to defend so I can see how strong they are at the other end.*


He's not even a defender really, just a journeyman striker that Mick McCarthy turned into a full back!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Yes, I was wrong. However I still see that subtitution as an error. Silva should have stayed in the field.


Not you alone man, same here. Especially after that lovely pass for Cesc. 

Ireland getting raped...


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*:lmao

ique2*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

This looks like it could get worse for Ireland. Those are such harsh goals to concede. Given went to save it and gets his face in the way. Also poor passing from the Irish to start the second half.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The one thing about Ireland I felt would give them a chance is they were solid at the back in qualifying.


Well that went to shit.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fuck Ireland, I have no sympathy for them after Trappatoni overlooked Wes Hoolahan. This is what you get for using negative tactics with a shit defence!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

How was that a foul from Dunne? Unless the ref has given it as a handball...


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Croatia vs Italy that will be cracker that. As for Spain vs Ireland hahahahhahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Don't worry Irish fans. You've only got to face this guy next:










:andres


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

the reason why Ireland were good in qualifying was because look who was in their group apart from Russia. The rest of that Group was average at best Armenia and Andorra rubbish like that was in their group.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

How is that not a penalty? This ref has been shocking.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

That was a penalty for sure then. Wow the refs in this tournament are so poor


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Just not going for Ireland at the moment. That really should have been a penalty.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Awful officiating. Penalty missed, blow the whistle for players getting within 10m of eachother. Richard Dunne penalised for a foul in the area when he was knocked over. 

Also I love Slaven Bilic, properly entertaining bloke. Loved a video the other year of him and his band rocking away.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Celtic could of had Bilic as boss after Strachan left instead of Tony Fucking Mowbary, probably one of the worst decisions we've made since we hired John Barnes as Manager


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Bilic is dressed like the boy in Alkaline Trio's 'stupid kid' video, for those of you who know what I'm talking about. Very odd look for a grown man. 

Would be funny to see him light up a *** in his technical area.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Sadly, couldn't catch Spain/Italy game cus i was watching Egypt's game in the world cup qualification which we won 

good result for Italy, glad for them.*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Cox has been shit since coming on. Duff has been the only one supplying the decent crosses into the Croatia box.

Modric has been so calm and collected on the ball, such a beast.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Duff is the only Ireland player showing any class out there. He has put in a lot of good crosses.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Keith Andrews gives Samir Nasri and Bacary Sagna a run for their money in the lesbian look-a-like stakes.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Deserved to lose, Croatia are far better technically and it showed. God help us when we play Spain.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Croatia looked good, deserved the win. Modric was class.

Ireland were so poor and gave away some very soft goals. Duff looked good and Keane worked hard but still, very poor overall.

The guy in the crowd whistling twice at the end is a disgrace. Pathetic human being.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Keith Andrews gives Samir Nasri and Bacary Sagna a run for their money in the lesbian look-a-like stakes.


My cousin said he looks like Gareth Barry's older brother.

Unlucky Ireland.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Deserved to lose, Croatia are far better technically and it showed. God help us when we play Spain.


If you wanted more technical ability then pilkington and Hoolahan would have been good bets. I think Marc Tierney (good attacking left back) would have been a good potential option if fit, couldn't be worse than Stephen Ward anyway!

Ireland might as well pack their bags and go home. They won't get anything from Spain and Italy who were suprisingly good earlier today.


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

Guess the Irish are all but knocked out. A win with +2 goals is something to take home, but Croatia have an uphill battle to qualify in a group with Spain and Italy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Croatia are amazing. I specially loved their precise passing which led to the header that went above the goal. Fast paced passing but still successfully reached the ball to the next player.
And Ireland missed quite a few chances including that header from the corner at the start of stoppage time.

Missed the Italy/Spain game, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Silent Alarm said:


> Deserved to lose, Croatia are far better technically and it showed. God help us when we play Spain.


don't wordt man imo your country deserves a free ec/wc ticket for every tournement because Ireland is the only country with so much passion and heart for football in the tournement. It's a shame Ireland football players can't play football :troll


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I fucking love Cocaine!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Joel said:


> My cousin said he looks like Gareth Barry's older brother.
> 
> Unlucky Ireland.


That makes sense, Barry also looks like a ****, coincidentally he's from Brighton :barry

Shay Given motm? One assist and a goal...for Croatia. Oh!

Somebody tear out Carragher's larynx please, I don't wish to listen to that skip rat's voice again in this tournament. Worse than a vuvuzela.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18390165

fpalm

Cesc spouting bullshit once again after an unexpected result.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The pitch was a joke, it seemed like it hadn't been watered in about a month it was so dry. Certainly didn't make it easy for quick passing play.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess Croatia stopped trying for the last 30 min or so. That was the opportunity for the Irish to get up front and what was 9 of 10 their attacking moves? An 50 yard cross on the head of Croatian defenders, esp. when the whole Croatian team (minus Modrich) is tall and strong, and Robbie Keane is like 5'8".


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Get R-Truth on the case if the pitch was really that bad. 

Ireland also had to play on that surface as well, it's not as if they were using Stoke tactics!


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Magsimus said:


> I fucking love Cocaine!


:bozza


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Get R-Truth on the case if the pitch was really that bad.
> 
> Ireland also had to play on that surface as well, it's not as if they were using Stoke tactics!


I just think that if we want to see the best possible football in the tournament the pitches need to be slicker.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

T-C said:


> I just think that if we want to see the best possible football in the tournament the pitches need to be slicker.


Wasn't aimed at you pal, more a dig at Fabregas. Doubt he'll read this forum though!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol did Cesc really use the word "lamentable"?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lol Fabragas. 

Fair enough if the pitch was bad but to blame it for them not winning is stupid. Especially considering they had a bunch of good chances to score against Italy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Love it when players blame everything but themselves for a draw/loss.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fabregas channeling the spirt of Wenger at Stoke in that interview.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

version 1 said:


> It's a shame Ireland football players can't play football :troll


Yet they have the same amount of points as Holland after a game, only no-one really expected Ireland to get anything whereas your nation were favourites but shit against Denmark. Pipe down son.8*D


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

My Croatians kicked ass. Italy is next, they're traditionally fucked against Croatia.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:bh: 3 shit goals to concede at awful times. Croatia didn't strike me as amazing though tbh.

All we need is 6 points :avit:



YES YES YES ! said:


> the reason why Ireland were good in qualifying was because look who was in their group apart from Russia. The rest of that Group was average at best Armenia and Andorra rubbish like that was in their group.


fpalm Germany, Netherlands, Sweden and Spain were the only teams in qualifying to score more goals than Armenia.

You also forgot about Slovakia who beat Russia


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Eh. We looked average tonight. Baffling to take off Doyle over Keane, though. Well baffling based on play in the game. I don't think it'd mattered. Wonder if we'd had a fully sharp Given would it have mattered?

Great atmosphere in the pub, though. We enjoyed it, at least.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ireland were shocking, totally outclassed and certain players were exposed. I love Richard Dunne and was hoping that he'd keep up his beast mode form for Ireland, but he was woeful this season for Villa and against a good side was woeful and sluggish today. Looked his age. Stephen Ward playing international football is a joke.

Bringing on Simon Cox instead of James McClean was just ridiculous, Cox did nothing but commit fouls.

McGeady was awful, I'd drop him for McClean in the Spain game.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Jelavic with another world class finish.

But what the fuck is Keith Andrews doing starting over that GOAT :darren


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

very happy with the result tonight for Croatia! It was more comfortable than I thought it was going to be. Our shakey defense just about held on. It will still take a lot to make the QF, but we have nothing to lose now. Irish fans were a little too cocky before the match, the media was a little disrespectful to Croatia and they got bothered when Bilic said Ireland were not a "top team", which they aren't in all fairness. Maybe not wise to say before a match though


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hajduk1911 said:


> Irish fans were a little too cocky before the match, the media was a little disrespectful to Croatia and they got bothered when Bilic said Ireland were not a "top team", which they aren't in all fairness. Maybe not wise to say before a match though


disrespectful how? 

most irish people were hopeful we could get a draw, don't see how optimism going into our first major tournament in 10 years is a bad thing, we were hardly fucking cocky. everyone knew this would be a very difficult game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We weren't cocky, we were just drunk.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

God, I wish I was drunk. THE PAIN might ease.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

My naturally pesimistic nature meant my hopes weren't to high but still a bummer to see Ireland look like a team of boys playing a team of men, on todays evidence id see both Italy and Spain beating both us and Croatia to go through. Match aside today was an absolute blast around Dublin, much fun was had.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Medo said:


> *Sadly, couldn't catch Spain/Italy game cus i was watching Egypt's game in the world cup qualification which we won
> 
> good result for Italy, glad for them.*


mabrouk! yallah egypt. im cheering for them


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Tna is better then WWE. The Italy football team are an fun team to watch right now i'm i living in an bizarre world right now I think i am dreaming right now someone wake me up.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Croatia and Italy to get out this group Spain look average lucky draw Italy were far better then Spain, Spain were painful too watch Italy and Germany final.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Can't wait for England. Let's see how they do now that they have low expectations.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^This is like their worst squad in the past years,


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I know. They might actually win!


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Two years is along time two years ago Italy and Tna were a mess and today they had a day to be proud of. Italy played the best team in the world of the park and Tna had there best PPV ever.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

lol what does TNA have to do with this?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

TNA?


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Two cracking games in stored today as well, with an attacking French side against England I like the look of France with Giroud and Benzema up top great strike force that. M'vila will be a huge factor in how well the French play today last time they played England M'vila was excellent in that holding role in midfield very very good player. If M'vila has an great Euros he could get an big move in the summer. I also like the look of Sweden Elm looks like a very good midfield player it's a shame that John Guidetti misses the Euros he had great season on loan at Feyenoord and will be a star at Man city in the coming seasons. Ukraine are an solid side Andriy Yarmolenko looks a very good player as does the defender Yaroslav Rakitskiy also watch out for Konoplyanka if he plays future star that guy Predictions for today. I belive Sweden will edge Ukraine in cracker and France will be too strong for England today.
Sweden 3-2 Ukraine
France 3-1 England


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> TNA?


The other dude was talking about it.

Nice sig man


----------



## Silver C (Mar 8, 2005)

After all the hoopla and discussion about this yesterday, I am really looking forward to England vs France.

Though the sad part is that this is probably the last match of the Euro that I can watch in peace, since my holiday ends the day after and I gotta get to work...will have to catch the highlights of most of the upcoming games. Still, I will make sure that I won't be missing any of the action, especially the remaining Group C matches.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

COME ON ENGLAND

:lions :lions :lions

:whiteknight


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think England will do that badly , they will at least qualify out of the group.

From what I have seen from the tournament it will be the best team defensivly that will win, and England seem fairly solid.

Would happily take a draw today , but I think England really need to win the group so they can face a Croatia/Italy as I can see us get battered by Spain.Even with low expectations you can't help but get excited for this game.

:theo:hesk3:barry:redknapp:carrick:cashleyarker:rooney:terry1:bridge:downing:woy:terry:gnev:webb :stevie


:lions


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Italy/Spain game yesterday was so TNA; by that, I mean total non-stop action.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I think we'll slip up against Sweden or Ukraine and get a draw against one of them, so a win here is important if we want to top the group. However, at this stage I just want to see us reach the knockout stages and I would happily take a draw, against a French team who are simply better than us.

SO pumped for this.

:lions :lions :lions


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I am also pumped to see England fail to qualify from their group 8*D


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so pumped to watch KARIM BENZEMA.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This whole tournament has been TNA.

By that I mean a lot of poor booking(s).


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> This whole tournament has been TNA.
> 
> By that I mean a lot of poor booking(s).


Agree, I mean Denmark over Holland?? Who the fuck booked that shit?

Spain/Italy was just one big spotfest. Too much overselling.

And Croatia really needs to start putting over younger teams. Sick of seeing these veterans trying to hold other teams down.

Sweden and England better go over today or we might end up with one shitty card for Quarterfinalmania.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this one. Have money on France to win Euro 2012, so hopefully they get off to a great start. Also love seeing England lose, so if France win it's a win-win situation.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

To be honest i can see england losing this like 2-0 or they will at least get a draw, the back 4 and the goalkeeper look quite good though. God damn all the injuries and Rooney getting himself suspended -.-


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

StarzNBarz said:


> mabrouk! yallah egypt. im cheering for them


*Thanks man 

Can't wait for France\England game, should be fun to watch.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours that Oxlade Chamberlain is starting tonight, would be great if he was replacing Downing


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This is what I think the team will be:

HART

JOHNSON LESCOT TERRY COLE

PARKER GERRARD

MILNER YOUNG DOWNING

WELBECK


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hopefully we go with:

Hart

Walker Lescott Jagielka Cole

Parker

Oxlade-Chamberlain Wilshere

Johnson Rooney Young

:lions














Downing won't start, I expect that line-up but with Walcott in for Downing, and maybe Ox in for Milner if 07 is correct.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Downing and Milner to start on the wings I heard. Please please let it be Chamberlain.

I don't think we'll get beat, I can see draw looking most likely.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah Milner/Downing is a not a promising wing duo , Downing is garbage at this level and when was the last time Milner player on the wing for a consitant basis?

At least Walcott/OX has DAT PACE.

:theo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Agree, I mean Denmark over Holland?? Who the fuck booked that shit?
> 
> Spain/Italy was just one big spotfest. Too much overselling.
> 
> ...


legit lold hard at this, Ireland got Zack Rydered!

Today we have our neighbours playing a team that cheated us out of a place in the last world cup.:henry


so yeah come on France!:terry


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> legit lold hard at this, Ireland got Zack Rydered!
> 
> Today we have our neighbours playing a team that cheated us out of a place in the last world cup.:henry
> 
> ...


Irish Jealousy :downing


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

It's been a fuck ton of minutes since a team (club or country) with Ashley Young on the pitch conceded a goal. :mcbain


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:downing will start for sure. It's gonna happen. And when it does England will win with him scoring one goal and assisting another :terry


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Tomkin said:


> Irish Jealousy :downing


Its all we've got left at this stage mate!


Actually on the quiet, my two random picks in a work pool were Holland and England so il actually be (quietly) shouting for England today.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

He would have got an assist against Norway if Carroll had taken the chance. Story of his season. :downing


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The one team I would root for England against. Fuck I hate France, hate hate hate.

Draw would be ideal. With DAT IBRA topping the group. 

Hope Wellers scores a hat trick. Should be easy with the creativity of big game DOWNING.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Please let the OX start. I am starting to feel a little better about our chance of at least nicking a draw the last few days. I still feel we will lose but I think we have a small chance of stunning France.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Wouldn't be the Euro's without all the other bitter Home Nations fans :lions

Downing has saved all his goals and assists this season for England. What a patriotic guy :downing


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

YES YES YES ! said:


> Two years is along time two years ago Italy and Tna were a mess and today they had a day to be proud of. .


TNS?

Excited to see if France are going to turn up to this tournament. Their meltdown at WC 2010 was hilarious. Louis C.K. hilarious.

AUX ARMES CITOYENS! 
FORMEZ VOS BATAILLONS!

:wenger

Casablanca. <3


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

England team



> Hart/Johnson Terry Lescott Cole/Milner Gerrard Parker Ox/Young/Welbeck


happy with that lineup


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Probably our strongest 11 in this squad, I would rather have seen Jagielka than Terry though.

:lions


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is that 4-3-3? or 4-4-2? i like it, pace down the wings and a solid defence and midfield. stand a chance.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Don't expect any surprises today. France will most likely win from England, since England is suffering from injuries and suspensions. Maybe England can work out a draw, but dont really see that happening. Sweden should have little problems with Ukraine.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> is that 4-3-3? or 4-4-2? i like it, pace down the wings and a solid defence and midfield. stand a chance.


most likely 4-4-2


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Hart

Johnson - Terry - Lescott - Cole

Milner - Parker - Gerrard - Ox 

Young

Welbeck 

Chances are thats gonna be the lineup from what it looks like. Or Maybe Ox in the attacking role. Not sure but since Woy played Young behind Welbeck in the last game chances are he will go with that again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

4-3-3 would work a lot better with those players, but it will be 4-4-2.

Milner is not a wide man! What's the likely France team?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

That line up allows for some flexibilty up front. With Welbeck being the focal point of the attack , Young/OX/Milner can all swap positions, heck Gerrard could play behind the striker with Milner at CM and Young on the right.

Still don't know if they can match France for sheer quality though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hopefully Sweden tops group D.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Woy will play 4-4-2 most likely but this would work better with those players:

:hart

Johnson-:terry1-Lescott-:cashley

Milner-arker

Ox-:stevie-Young

Welbeck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

DON ANDRES as he passed the ball to Silva to set up Spain's goal. Great picture.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Go England, beat those cheese eating surrender monkeys. In previous tournaments it was funny to see England fail but that was just because of the media hype and the inevitable funny backlash but now there's no hype so it's kinda hard wanting them to fail. Plus I want Welbeck to do well.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Now Del Bosque is saying that playing with no striker was a test. A damn test against the best rival of our group! This is nuts. I don't see our pass too bright. Croacia will battle and Ireland may do an upset if they defend like no tomorrow.
Also pumped to see England vs France. Seems like an interesting game.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Seems like Malouda is expected to play. :hmm: 

wut.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Seems like Malouda is expected to play. :hmm:
> 
> wut.


THERE IS HOPE!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Well he did do this last week.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> THERE IS HOPE!


Must be divine intervention


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

France's team will most likely be like this.

Lloris
Debuchy Rami Mexès Evra
Diarra
Cabaye Malouda
Nasri Ribéry
Benzema


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Having Milner against Evra would be pointless. Have them swapping around with Young or Ox running at him. Mexes is also pretty weak.

I'm strangely confident. Think the lack of expectation will take the pressure off.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Should get Chamberlain up against evra, evra always has problems against skillful players


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Woy will play 4-4-2 most likely but this would work better with those players:
> 
> :hart
> 
> ...


Agreed, but Woy loves him some 4-4-2.

Hilarious how the Ox is starting ahead of Theo even though he can't for Arsenal.

:wenger

I actually think England can win this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Should get Chamberlain up against evra, evra always has problems against anyone with two legs


fixed.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Should get Chamberlain up against evra, *evra always has problems against skillful players*


and fast players. And semi intelligent players.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> fixed.


Sadly the most accurate. Although I think he can lock down those in wheelchairs, but that's purely speculation.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Benzema to rape England please. I can already get the sense of English hopes in here rising and it needs to be stamped out early. 

Unless of course Hendo, Carroll, Kelly, and Gerrard are all playing then yay England :side:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Hope England gets the win. The sole reason being Hodgson. Dude speaks good swedish and has won the swedish league. Respect!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

My biggest concern is Glen Johnson at right back whoever is playing on the left wing for France is going to have a feild day against this guy 

Also not to keen on playing Milner at all, he was poor in both our recent friendlies


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

How long 'til the commentators mention 1966? I'd stick almost all of my money on before kick off.

France 3-1, Benzema to score 2.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Kind of glad that it's on ITV, if it were on BBC then 'Arry would have been on and then we would get all the usual questions. Would that have been the team you'd pick? Any players you might've added? etc.. Still, looking forward to the game, hopefully we will win. But I'm guessing it'll be closer to a draw.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

danny_boy said:


> My biggest concern is Glen Johnson at right back whoever is playing on the left wing for France is going to have a feild day against this guy
> 
> Also not to keen on playing Milner at all, he was poor in both our recent friendlies


If it's Ribery... :|

Us against the world again I see, nothing new there. :lions


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bloodbath said:


> How long 'til the commentators mention 1966? I'd stick almost all of my money on before kick off.


Im guessing it will be mentioned first off all in the opening promo then about 3 or 4 times by half 4.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Kind of glad that it's on ITV, if it were on BBC then 'Arry would have been on and then we would get all the usual questions. Would that have been the team you'd pick? Any players you might've added? etc.. Still, looking forward to the game, hopefully we will win. But I'm guessing it'll be closer to a draw.


Yeah but instead we get Adrien Chiles and old misery guts Roy Keane, not to mention a million ad breaks :no:


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Kind of glad that it's on ITV, if it were on BBC then 'Arry would have been on and then we would get all the usual questions. Would that have been the team you'd pick? Any players you might've added? etc.. Still, looking forward to the game, hopefully we will win. But I'm guessing it'll be closer to a draw.


I want to hear which team he would of picked to be honest! 

Not sure whether go the pub and watch it or stay home, anyone got any plans? 

Wearing my England shirt for the first time in 2 years (Y)

:lions:lions:lions:lions:lions


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Ribéry is playing on the left wing, Nasri on the right.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pouring down with rain on a cold Monday afternoon, somehow doesn't feel like a big summer tournament


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Tomkin said:


> I want to hear which team he would of picked to be honest!


Yeah, but they pretty much always ask the same sort of questions to him, like they did the other night, and he probably will never tell anyone. Might even have been the exact same team, you never know.



Green Light said:


> Yeah but instead we get Adrien Chiles and old misery guts Roy Keane, not to mention a million ad breaks :no:


:suarez2 

Ah shit, totally forgot about those two! I usually just go do something else while those lot are on. Can't be fucked to hear what they have to say.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

1-1

Ribery to score late in the first half and Young to equalize in the 61st minute.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Ribery is gonna tear Johnson a new asshole.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

2:0 France, 2x Benzegoal

Damn, already freaking nervous.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fantasy league already has its own big 4.

Sweet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey im top with SUPER JOE, CASHLEY, $AMIR, BIG GAME IBRA, olssen and rami to play. coolios.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oh well it looks like Keano got the day off and they replaced him with this guy


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

So, England beating France would be an upset, right? I'd be all for an upset, if Mr. Ox gets his chance to shine.

I'd expect a draw though.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Happy with the England team. It's who i would have picked. The Ox instead of Downing, yay!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lions :lions :lions 

Funnily enough this team is better than the one that started the first game of the World Cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not happy with Milner on the right, much prefer Johnson, but apart from that and given who's gone it's probably the best we could expect. Even pushing Milner into the centre alongside Parker & Gerrard to play Young wide and AOC on the other flank would be good. I don't want any of this 4-4-1-1 shit.

Fancy a result though for some reason, maybe because I've got big money on France.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm definatley going to regret being so positive in about 2 hours or so.

:downing


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

God bless Euro babes.



YES YES YES ! said:


> Croatia and Italy to get out this group Spain look average lucky draw Italy were far better then Spain, Spain were painful too watch Italy and Germany final.


Is this reymisteriofan? :torres










Benzema's laptop wallpaper (Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That Gazza Umbro advert nearly makes me cry every time. Not only what it means to play for England, but he looks so ill


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow I can't wait to see what English "babes" will be in the stands and shown on camera in today's games.... yeah I'm being sarcastic


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Really looking forward to this, have a really sneaky suspicion we are going to get a result, COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Wow I can't wait to see what English "babes" will be in the stands and shown on camera in today's games.... yeah I'm being sarcastic


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

HoL's next sig:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Not happy with Milner on the right, much prefer Johnson, but apart from that and given who's gone it's probably the best we could expect. Even pushing Milner into the centre alongside Parker & Gerrard to play Young wide and AOC on the other flank would be good. I don't want any of this 4-4-1-1 shit.
> 
> Fancy a result though for some reason, maybe because I've got big money on France.


why do you want a left winger to start on the right :downing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's gonna be good. I'll go France for a comfortable win.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

haribo said:


> HoL's next sig:


:lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So many empty seats!


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck England.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Terry's gonna get Benz'd. It's Karim Time!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

2'nd time Hart has come out of his goal from a cross, 1'st cross he got badly wrong but it was headed away and now he's just fumbled another cross

Considering he's meant to be one of our strongest players that's worrying


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joe Hart is pulling off the keeper shirt very well. A very handsome man.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK open goal.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A la Torres vs. Man Utd


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Milner channelling Torres right there


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

HAHAHAHA LOL MILNER!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Come on, finish that!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Typical one footed English player :cool2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Going well so far, we look decent. Definitely have the ability to get in behind the defence.

:lions


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Very impressed with England so far. Also TorresMania is running wild.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

It's always a Utd player getting hurt. Why can John Terry not break a leg or something!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Loved Evra's complete lack of effort to track Milner's run there. Guy is lazy as fuck, doesn't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> It's always a Utd player getting hurt. Why can John Terry not break a leg or something!


Cause he's a LION. United players are just pussies :jordan2


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fuck.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

POW! This is great.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

OH SHIT!!!!!!

SUPER SUPER LESCOTT!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Man like lescott!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

:yes :lions


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lions


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Lescott!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:lions


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

I had a feeling that would be a goal.

:lions


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ave it! C'mon England!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Evra gave that freekick btw, even sweeter. :woy


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

city players just a class above ique2


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Fucking Joe Hart, what a save.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

GOOOOO FRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> city players just a class above ique2


You son of a bitch.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Dat ugly mofo


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Samir you cunt.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Nasri with his trollface :troll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No way England were keeping a clean sheet!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

GET WOY OUT


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

NASRI !!!! YES! YES! YES! :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Sacre Bleu!!

Good Goal Nasri, be intresting to see how England now pick themselves up


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

England should play Downing, Carrol and Kelly if they really want to win. Sub welbeck, chamberlain and lescott.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Pretty boring game so far. 1-1 is fair.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

France's defence looks poor and England look dangerous when they have the ball , they just can't keep possession when they win it in their own half.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally think Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain looks out of his depth. His positional sense is poor. The occasional burst away from a couple of players aside, you can see why Wenger still uses him sparingly. Poor decision making still. Don't think he really justifies the hype yet. He has got talent of course, but he's not 'there' yet in terms of deserving all the plaudits. 

Welbeck on the other hand, I'm really impressed with. Good use of the ball, good decision making, good turn of pace. Strength, a bit of height, confident. I like him a lot. Good half from France, thought they kept possession well and looked calm on the ball. Unbelievable cross from Gerrard for the England goal.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

The Euro is showing a better level that the World Cup. Very good matches.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not sure it's been mentioned before, but ITV having Peter and the Wolf as their theme is all kinds of awesome.

Fuck Man City and their shit players.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

Ox started decent, but he has not done anything in a while.

England are not good enough at keeping posession and creating chances. I think France win this 2-1 at the moment.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What the fuck is Young doing out there? Has been terrible.

And, why is Chamberlain playing on the left?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Debuchy better stop being so good, pricing himself out of a move to the Toon. Other than that, France have looked terrible without the ball.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I have enjoyed seeing Ribery making fun of England's entire right side.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Joe Hart's pajamas are awesome.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

France look mediocre all over the pitch, they weren't creating anything when we pressed them up the pitch. Once we scored and sat deep they started to create chances, we just need to stay higher up the pitch.

Joe Hart is having a strange game, a couple of really good saves mixed in with some poor decision making and flapping at crosses. Thankfully he read the poor back pass from Johnson spot on! I think he could have saved the shot but wouldn't call it a mistake.

Glen Johnson looks a massive liability as usual, maybe somebody should remind him of his most important duties as a right back? Terry has been very good defensively, but shit on the ball.

Our midfield looks solid but lacks creativity other than the odd spark from the Ox. I'm not happy with Milner on the right, he's adding very little width and isn't helping out Johnson enough which is what he's been put on the pitch for.

Welbeck looks bright but needs to improve his final ball. Young has been incredibly transparant.

Press them high up the pitch and turn the screw and we can beat this talented yet unspectacular French side. Unfortunately Woy's tactics mean we will probably sit back and allow the French to play.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Dear me Milner. Not a good game for him.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well I guess its up to Sweden-Ukraine to deliver the entertainment in this group. This game sucks!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Just caught the game on the 58th minute. Boring game tbh. England defending? Not a huge surprise though as it was expected.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just turned it on at 85th minute. Going by some comments here, I've not missed out on anything because it's a boring game.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Your man Diarra looks like Wimbledon and Gladiators legend John Fashanu!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I'll take that. Very confident of making the quarters.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Good result from a poor game.

Plenty of positives such as Welbeck , Lescott and Gerrard.Really need to go at it for these next two games to try and come top of the group to set up Italy/Croatia.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

How terrible is the French team--that they couldn't beat this shitty English side?


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Ribery pulling a Iniesta-like performance tonight.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Would have taken the draw before the match, now just need to beat sweden, then rooney is back for the ukraine game

oh and the ref was total shite


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Dullsville. 

On to the next one, on to the next..

Up to Voronin to bring the excitement for the day.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

There goes my bucks and my smile. Worst match of these euros.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

England looked tame going forward, honestly felt Chamberlain looked a bit out of his depth while Milner was atrocious. Young had his moments but faded (shouldn't be playing there) and Welbeck held the ball up very well and played some good passes, with very little to work with. I think when Rooney comes back in he'll provide him with top quality support and Young can move back to where he's most effective, there's a lot to work with there. Midfield is painfully average, Parker was very ineffective.

Awful, awful game.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought it mind have ended in a draw. Thank fuck that was better than any Capello match, and did I see Gerrard going forward at times?! Hopefully we can improve on a few positives, like Welbeck, just need a bit more support from Young.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank God Cabaye made it through unharmed, send him now please Laurent.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

France didn't impose themselves enough in the final 3rd.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

England ruining everyone's enjoyment :troll

:lions

Swedish fan time.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Johnson surprisingly decent in the second half, Lescott superb, Oxlade-Chamberlain making all sorts happen with the limited amount of the ball he had, can't wait to see him against weaker teams than France, Welbeck very good, Gerrard was brilliant, Parker did his job and got in some triffic blocks too. Not the prettiest tactics but we played it well enough and it took a brilliant goal from Nasri to stop us winning.

When Cole and Young were arguably your worst players, you know you've got a good result. Apart from Milner obviously, who was very poor. Draw a fair result, I was surprised how much of the ball we had in the second half.

:lions


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

united_07 said:


> Would have taken the draw before the match, now just need to beat sweden, then rooney is back for the ukraine game
> 
> *oh and the ref was total shite*


This is the first time the refereeing has been so awful in the tournament.




HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Ribery pulling a Iniesta-like performance tonight.


I thought Iniesta was brilliant yesterday.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't see France winning this with Evra/Mexes on the same side of the defence.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Don't see how Ox looked out of his depth tbh. for a player whoses barely played any league football let alone international football I think he looked pretty good


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> France didn't impose themselves enough in the final 3rd.


Dat sig(Y)(Y)(Y)

Isnt it a basic rule in major tournaments that if the England game is awfully boring they'll win or draw, and if the game is a cracker they'll lose (usually by somehow stupidly throwing away)?

Definitely not betting any more money on this tournament, having no luck, even my random workpool picks arent looking good.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Happy with the draw althouh I felt we shouldn't of taken our foot of the pedal after we scored the goal, they were there for the taking and we had the momeuntum to get a 2'nd but instead we invited the French to attack

Gerrard was the best player for England I feel, was good going foward but was excellent when he had some defending to do, Welbeck deserves a mention aswell


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Same old England always boring. I hate that shit, Sweden vs Ukraine up next two attack teams 4-2 Sweden Ibra ha-trick. Hopefully England and France go out there boring teams killing the tournament Italy and Spain will be laughing playing teams out of this group they should both along with even Croatia if they get through book their hotel for the semis. If Cappelo was manager of England he would be ripped apart by ITV instead because it's Uncle Roy they prasie him for making me watch this garbage.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm having a great run on both teams to score gambling wise.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Looking forward to this match, should be a hell of an atmosphere.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Happy with that centre half pairing and Parker protecting them, we won't conceed too many goals with that trio working together.

Ashley Young shouldn't feel agrieved if he sits out the next game, really poor performance. James Milner was more involved but he lacks the technical ability to influence games at this level.

If think Welbeck was England's best player going forward, I would like to see him with some real support. Unfortunately Woy's dulling tactics will stop this from happening.

Many will see this as a good point but I really feel that the French midfield trio and back five was there for the taking, problem was we never really tried to threaten them in open play. I'm concerned about our chances against Sweden and Ukraine who both like to sit deeper, I can see us getting three draws and going out in this group stage because of negative grinding tactics. Hopefully I'm wrong!



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Ribery pulling a Iniesta-like performance tonight.


That's a tad hyperbolic, he didn't even have anybody marking him in the first half! Thankfully Johnson woke up eventually.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Great result for England, got exactly what they needed and now should go on to win against Sweden and Ukraine. Unless they mess up badly they should get through to the knockouts. 

Was impressed with the whole back four, Gerrard/Parker did their job in the centre and Ox took his chance in the first team well. Young did really well in the first half but struggled to get the ball in the second half, Welbeck led the line well .

Going to be interesting to see how the team chances going into the Sweden game. I would drop Milner for perhaps Walcott as I wasn't all that impressed with his outing. England will have a different part to play in the next two teams, hopefully they can come out of their shell and score some goals. In the end goal difference may be the difference between playing Spain or Italy/Croatia.

Sweden/Ukraine draw would go down well.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

the best striker in the Euros is on tonight.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Let's see how big game Ibra plays.

^ Shevchenko??????


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shevchenko and Voronin vs Mellberg? The pitch might as well be treacle or tar. Slow mo replays they'll actually be going backwards.

:ibra


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> That's a tad hyperbolic, he didn't even have anybody marking him in the first half! Thankfully Johnson woke up eventually.


Not at all, Ribery completely embarassed Glen Johnson and practically everything good France produced offensively involved him.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Shevchenko comes across as a really sound bloke in that interview.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't believe Shevchenko still plays for Ukraine. Would be nice to see him score in the opener for Ukraine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nasri was better than ribery.

milner lost all confidence when he was dropped by bobby after some excellent, industrious performances. after that he looked lost when playing. bit surprised he was picked to go really.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Not at all, Ribery completely embarassed Glen Johnson and practically everything good France produced offensively involved him.


Johnson embarrased himself by constantly being out of position. There was one moment in the second half where Ribery completely done him in the box, but it was hardly an Iniesta level performance, put the Spaniard in the Frenchman's place and England would have lost tonight. Ribery was good but I would expect any half decent winger to give Johnson a game.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Come on Ibra put £50 on Ibra to score and Sweden to win.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Best team in this tournament are the guys from the TV production crews in charge of finding pretty girls to show on screen, playing an absolute blinder so far in every game.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Triple H has cut his hair then, I am disapoint. I'm sure Liverpool fans will be having mushroom induced esqe flashbacks about him right now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shevchenko up against Mellberg. Two heroes.


Looking forward to this game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I didn't think Ribery was that good myself. I always find him frustrating to watch though, as he always wants 3 or 4 touches of the ball every time he receives it, when often he'd be better off looking up and playing the ball more quickly.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How nervous does the Ukraine team look?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn't think Chamberlain was great. Some glimpses but he was pretty wasteful with his passing in particular.

Seb, in what world was Gerrard brilliant? Thought he was the worst player on the pitch.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought Gerrard was great, worst player of the pitch was definitely Milner.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Best part of Ribery was when he screamed after being chopped blocked by both Gerrard and Johnson... and it wasn't given as a foul. :terry


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

shevchenko is regard as great by bbc pundits despite flopping in England, and Ibra has never played in England and they call him overrated despite helping teams win league title for the past 10 years.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

I am huge Liverpool fan and we have been linked with Elm of Sweden i'm scouting him tonight.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I didn't think Chamberlain was great. Some glimpses but he was pretty wasteful with his passing in particular.
> 
> Seb, in what world was Gerrard brilliant? Thought he was the worst player on the pitch.


Chamberlain looked extremely promising. Made good runs and was comfortably dribbling past Diarra and Malouda. Tracked back very well and played with the discipline this game needed despite obviously wanting to burst forward more often. Probably our most composed midfielder on the ball (not that that's difficult). Not a glorious display, but he's very young and it's his third cap and it's exciting seeing a creative spark being given a chance over mostly inept wingers like Downing, Milner and Walcott.

The world in which he was brilliantly defensively (made a couple of great blocks and robbed the ball off Ribery and Benzema quite a few times) and played 3-4 brilliant long forward balls, including a superb free kick for the goal?

What game were you watching?


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

come on Voro your were a great player for us.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

YES YES YES ! said:


> shevchenko is regard as great by bbc pundits despite flopping in England, and Ibra has never played in England and they call him overrated despite helping teams win league title for the past 10 years.


Maybe his modest 3 goals in 10 years at Champions League knockout level, and failure to reproduce his domestic form at tournaments has something to do with it?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't know what people were expecting from the Ox, he had clearly been told (as had Milner) to tuck in and work hard defensively. England had fuck all possession yet he looked dangerous when he was given the odd scrap to feed off. I'm not sure that he's ready to be starting games regularly at this level but people in here are being harsh on him while displaying their own lack of tactical understanding.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ibra is not overated, how can he be overated when nobody in the histroy of football has said anything good about him

For aslong as I have watched football I've only ever seen him score 2 goals in countless number of matches shown on English TV


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Ibra is not overated, how can he be overated when nobody in the histroy of football has said anything good about him
> 
> For aslong as I have watched football I've only ever seen him score 2 goals in countless number of matches shown on English TV


He's overrated by Mourinho, who once called him the best player in the world!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

mourinho has a habit of overrating the players of his teams, for example ronaldo, materazzi, ibrahimovic, etc.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I ddin't enjoy France/England game at all, it was totally BORING.

England defending all the time with no attacks and France posses the ball most of the time but with no chances.

ehh both team are dissapointement. *


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh Sheva! That was your moment!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The English seriously underrate Ibrahimovic. Which is funny given that England haven't had a striker on the same level as him since Greaves.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why does Larsson not take set pieces? That's literally all he's good for!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone get a gif. of waving Ukranian girls now!!!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

When Ibra starts performing in the Champions League we'll start rating him. He's nowhere near as good as Rooney.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Both of these goalkeeper look gash.



Bananas said:


> The English seriously underrate Ibrahimovic. Which is funny given that England haven't had a striker on the same level as him since Greaves.


When he performs outside of Serie A, then we'll talk about Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, that was close!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

BIG GAME IBRA, HITTING DAT POST.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:ibra


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought Ibra had all the time in the world to score that... then hits the post.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It's that sort of insular attitude that makes the English national team such underachievers.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Underachievers? England have only gone out to better sides than them in tournaments in the last 20 years, and mostly on penalty kicks.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> *nasri was better than ribery.*
> 
> milner lost all confidence when he was dropped by bobby after some excellent, industrious performances. after that he looked lost when playing. bit surprised he was picked to go really.


:balo2 No.

Nasri was supposed to play on the right wing and he was never there, he kept the ball too much and slowed down France's play. On the other hand, Ribéry was the most dangerous player on our side.

Overall we deserved to win, England played well defensively though.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> :balo2 No.
> 
> Nasri was supposed to play on the right wing and he was never there, he kept the ball too much and slowed down France's play. On the other hand, Ribéry was the most dangerous player on our side.
> 
> Overall we deserved to win, England played well defensively though.




Indeed. Nasri was shit. That's why he scored an impressive goal from the edge of the area.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

It really pisses me off when people call the teams I support boring. :terry

Srsly tho, suggest some ideas to make football more exciting if you find it boring. I for one would like to make the goals slightly bigger. Don't bitch at teams for not letting the other team score, they have to play by the rules given to them. The main thing I see discussed on TV or wherever is 'this is a good game', 'this is a bad game'....who gives a fuck. I don't need that analysed I will switch over/off if I don't want to watch anymore.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

so what, that doesn't necessarily means nasri was good


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seb said:


> Underachievers? England have only gone out to better sides than them in tournaments in the last 20 years, and mostly on penalty kicks.


Given the passion for the game in England, your population, wealth, and success in other sports, it's almost inexplicable that you only have the one World Cup in the Trophy cabinet. By rights England should be far and away more successful than the likes of Netherlands and Portugal, and even the likes of Spain and Italy too. You invented the game after all.

I'd say Mexico are the biggest underachievers in the International game, but England wouldn't be far behind them.

EDIT - When I say underachievers, I'm not talking in regards to the individual player abilities, but the theoretical success that the country should have in International football. Uruguay would be considered overachievers given all that they've won in spite of having a small population and being relatively poor economically. Theoretically Colombia should be far more successful that Uruguay, but things haven't worked out that way for various other reasons.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

That was a good half, much better than the dire shit that preceeded it. Ukraine play some nice passing football. Neither team can finish though.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Can't belive the bbc pundits said that was boring what the fuck is wrong them bet they loved the England game but hate this game madness.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> so what, that doesn't necessarily means nasri was good




And Ribery was??? He was facing Glen Johnson who is shit. He was moderately sucessful against him without creating anything that resulted in a goal. He spent the rest of the match falling over and trying to get England to kick things out for a throw. Yeah, absolute Tour De Force of a performance. Nasri actually equalised, in my view being the man who clinches your team a vital point is more important than being the man who scores or creates nothing, whilst being technically better over the 90 minutes. Torres has been getting in the right positions for club and country all year, but he doesn't actually score them and is thus not deserving of many plaudits.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> Given the passion for the game in England, your population, and success in other sports, it's almost inexplicable that you only have the one World Cup in the Trophy cabinet. By rights England should be far and away more successful than the likes of Netherlands and Portugal, and even the likes of Spain and Italy too. You invented the game after all.
> 
> I'd say Mexico are the biggest underachievers in the International game, but England wouldn't be far behind them.


Good points, but the simple reality is we haven't had the players to win more than the World Cup we have. Spain, Holland and Italy have always produced better players than us.

As for Ibra:

http://euro.futbal.org/EC1.scorers....ex=3&ignoreQuals=1&rate=1&mode=0&firstYear=41

Less goals than Ivan Helguera in the big Champions League games, not to mention far less prolific than Niklas Bendtner :cool2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BS that France didn't get any yellow cards, and ref didn't give England a lot of freekicks they should have had.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

BBC panel oozing arrogance over the Ukraine-Sweden game, how England have "nothing to worry about". Hansen gets too much stick; he's a pretty good pundit.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, amazed Cabaye didn't get one. Pretty sure he conceded about four or so fouls.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Player down injured, go on and score :no:

:ibra


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dat sportsmanship.

IBRA

Harsh on Ukraine, don't think they deserve to be losing.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And that's a giggity-goal!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

IBRAAAAA


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

They don't have to stop play if they have an attacking opportunity, plus the ref didn't stop it. Well taken goal, at least he didn't hit the post that time.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

DAT BIG GAME PLAYER IBRA

Edit

SHEVVVVVVVVVVVVVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Well-taken header. Shevchenko!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Sheva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FUCK YES!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ohh boy. the old man


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

SHEVAAAAAAAAAA

What a man.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And Shevchenko with the equalizer.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

SHEVA!!!

National hero. Game on.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The thing I notice in England games, is that when most England players have the ball at there feet they don't look confortable with it, they look slightly nervous which is something... I criticise Ibra and he goes and bloody scores, but anyway players not looking confortable on the ball is something I see almost every weekend when I'm refereeing youth games so instead of passing the ball or taking on a player they hoof it foward in the hope that it lands nicely for the strikers

SHEVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It's like Brian Clough once said, On the football feild the football is your only friend, so why would you kick it away?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

1-1

I'm watching on the BBC with the no commentary option, just the crowd noise etc. Bliss


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Hollywood Hams said:


> 1-1
> 
> I'm watching on the BBC with the no commentary option, just the crowd noise etc. Bliss


YES! YES! YES!

How on earth have I missed this option for 4 gamedays. 

Is the option just to have crowd noise on ITV, as well?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BIG GAME GRANDPA SHEVA! What a Player


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SHEVA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh Lordy. Big game Sheva!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Shevchenko showing that he still got it with them headers!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Bah God! Sheva done it again! 

Cracking game this, helps when both teams are set up to win.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Don't mind Pearce or Keown.

Can't believe I missed the fucking second goal. Didn't miss that one though!! Great header from Shev.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Sheva again!!

Forum crash..


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

Bah gawd!

GOLDEN BOOT SHEVCHENKO!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

sheva still has it, sensational


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

That's really nice for Ukraine and Shev.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Awesome to see, from a personal perspective I hope Sweden can level though.

Ibra making money gestures at the ref. Corruption? What does he think this is? Serie A? :torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"He's an excellent human being. But he was finished when he joined us for his first pre-season. He was miles behind our lads"

Ray Wilkins on big game Sheva before the game.

:wilkins


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

YES YES YES ! said:


> shevchenko is regard as great by bbc pundits despite flopping in England, and Ibra has never played in England and they call him overrated despite helping teams win league title for the past 10 years.


ique2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I pretty much called this a few months back that Schevchenko would go back to being GOAT at this tournament.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a miss!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

May come back to bite me on the arse, but Sweden are terrible.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Nice miss, bro. Really should have scored that, great chance to equalise.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ukraine: Top of the group.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Shevechenko is such a legend, a class act.

Sweden are painfully average. One man team.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Things are starting to take shape now that everyone has played one game.

My predictions before the tournament:

*Group A*
Russia
Czech Rep.
Poland
Greece


*Group B*
Germany
Netherlands
Portugal
Denmark


*Group C*
Spain
Italy
Croatia
Ireland Rep.


*Group D*
France
England
Sweden
Ukraine


My Predictions after the first set of games:


*Group A*
Russia
Poland (+1)
Czech Rep. (-1)
Greece

*Group B*
Germany
Portugal (+1)
Denmark (+1)
Netherlands (-2)


*Group C*
Spain
Italy
Croatia
Ireland Rep.


*Group D*
France
Ukraine (+2)
England (-1)
Sweden (-1)


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

Sheva was amazing but was playing with better service he had Yarmolenko and Konoplyanka in his team Sweden have no wingers like Yarmolenko and Konoplyanka them two were bot amazing that's why Shevechenko was better then Ibra, Sweden have no good service.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Loved Shevchenko out maneuvering :ibra for the 2nd goal.

ique2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Michael Ballack doesn't like you, England.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao at Ballack, a GERMAN criticising another team for playing efficient and defensive football. Guess he hasn't watched too many Germany games in the last 35 years 8*D

He's also ignoring that England had a lot of the ball in the second half, and France only really dominated for the last 20 minutes of the first half. Also had the best two chances in the game, scoring one of them. England played deep and compact but they certainly didn't 'park the bus', and France are definitely not Spain, they created very little.

I like the yank pundit btw.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

BOSS said:


> Michael Ballack doesn't like you, England.


chelsea and england ruining football


:woy:terry


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

related note; a club with money needs to hire Martinez.

I'll tell you what, if 'arry pulls a 'arry and leaves out of nowhere...Spurs could do quite well for themselves hiring him.

Hell, I'd even take him as Arsene's successor. (but we have no money)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seb said:


> Ibra making money gestures at the ref. Corruption? What does he think this is? Serie A? :torres


:lmao


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't believe Sweden lost. -_-" Now we're going to need 6 points to advance, probably...


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> :lmao at Ballack, *a GERMAN criticising another team for playing efficient and defensive football. Guess he hasn't watched too many Germany games in the last 35 years* 8*D
> 
> He's also ignoring that England had a lot of the ball in the second half, and France only really dominated for the last 20 minutes of the first half. Also had the best two chances in the game, scoring one of them. England played deep and compact but they certainly didn't 'park the bus', and France are definitely not Spain, they created very little.
> 
> I like the yank pundit btw.


So you're saying Germany has played defensive and efficient football for the past 35 years ? :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Erm, Germany have always been renowned as a defensively efficient and robust team, yes. Look at two of their best ever players, Matthaus and Beckenbauer, not the prettiest of players but played with robotic consistency and played in teams that were notoriously difficult to beat. Iron hearted bastards, never seem to feel the pressure. No wonder they never lose shoot outs.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> The English seriously underrate Ibrahimovic. Which is funny given that England haven't had a striker on the same level as him since Greaves.


On pure talent Ibra is top 5 in the world. Guy can do magical things with the ball as well as being a dynamite passer, great holding player and one of the strongest out there. 

In reality though, he has only really performed well domestically which still makes him great, just not great enough to be at that very top level he should be at. 

I agree that the English underrate him. Given some of the players they've labelled as world class in the past (the infamous we have better players than Germany in every position quote comes to mind) it's a bit rich for them to call anyone overrated.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*After the first set of games who's everybody's favourites to win it then? I think Spain will run away with the thing if they just employ a striker from the start of the games, they seemed to be lost without a proper target man. The German's were obviously impressive but I just can't see them getting past the Spaniards.

The Dutch were (obviously) really disappointing but I don't know what they can change to make things any better. Robben looks to be devoid on the confidence at the moment and I've no idea what RVP was doing. England and France both showed to me that they're outsiders but nothing more. 

A lot of people have been touting Russia but I can't see them getting past the semi's, once they come up against some real competition. Same goes with Ukraine who will most likely crumble in their next match, I'd be quicker to say Poland have a decent chance of doing well...saying that they'll most likely lose today and be knocked out, que sara, sara.*


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Felt a bit sorry for Sweden losing, don't really know why. One team's joy is another's sorrow etc. Cool seeing Mellberg, was a great player for Villa.

Hopefully England smash Ukraine. We do have an expert home-wrecker :terry


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Favourites are still Spain and Germany. Spain did actually impress me, especially once Torres came on and they had an outlet.

Italy and Russia were always dark horses for me, and both looked really good.


----------



## YES YES YES ! (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm going for Italy and Germany in the final. I think Germany will win though they look dangerous up front and good at the back and have the best goalkeeper in the world in Manual Neuer.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Spain and Italy have looked the best so far, well at least of the big teams anyway. I expect them both to defeat France and England in the QF's (provided they all get through) if they play like they did against one another. 

The Holland vs Germany game will probably tell us a lot too.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

YES YES YES ! said:


> I'm going for Italy and Germany in the final. I think Germany will win though they look dangerous up front and good at the back and have the best goalkeeper in the world in Manual Neuer.


Buffon is still better than Neuer for me.

I'm picking Spain or Italy.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

_*Shevechenko, what a great moment.

happy for him so much.*_


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Genuinely can't wait for Wednesday. Do or die for Portugal and Holland, all to play for. Should be great, that Denmark win has shook things up in a big way.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Germany are still favourites for me. For Spain it's a case of who's not there. Their CB pairing was comical at times, they'll miss Puyol dearly. And Villa obviously since the coach doesn't seem to have faith with an actual striker.

Italy were good, France will get better if they actually create a chance for Benzema. Russia looking very similar to 08, semi's and out? Holland as good as out if they don't win on wednesday. And England... defensively very good. Extremely efficient, doesn't look like we'll concede many goals. With :rooney back we might have a chance of getting past the QF's.

:lions


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Sneijder will be massive for Holland on Wednesday. He set up so many glorious chances for RVP against Denmark, unbelievable how they lost really. Doesn't matter how poor he is playing for his club, Wesley always turns up for the Dutch. Robben needs to get out of his slump too and they should start Huntelaar. 

Unfortunately I think the Germans will get too many chances against Holland's weak defense.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't wanna see Mother Russia win it, half their country isn't even in Europe! I think they could reach the semis but no further, I'm still going with my original pick of Germany

Great moment earlier with Shevchenko getting those two goals in front of his home fans, such a shame we never got to see him at his best (or anywhere near it) in the Prem


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH


SUCK MY SHE BALLS


Довга жива мати Україна!

Jackass at work laughed at me the other day. LOLOLOL UKRAINE???

HEY MAN, ENGLAND COULD ONLY TIE, TITMOUSE, WHO'S LAUGHING NOW?


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Bananas said:


> Given the passion for the game in England, your population, wealth, and success in other sports, it's almost inexplicable that you only have the one World Cup in the Trophy cabinet. By rights England should be far and away more successful than the likes of Netherlands and Portugal, and even the likes of Spain and Italy too. You invented the game after all.
> 
> I'd say Mexico are the biggest underachievers in the International game, but England wouldn't be far behind them.
> 
> EDIT - When I say underachievers, I'm not talking in regards to the individual player abilities, but the theoretical success that the country should have in International football. Uruguay would be considered overachievers given all that they've won in spite of having a small population and being relatively poor economically. Theoretically Colombia should be far more successful that Uruguay, but things haven't worked out that way for various other reasons.


Someone made a great post on this topic in one of the threads on here a while back (IDK who it was). It might have been this one or the foreign leagues one. I can't really say it better than they did but basically look at what Stan Collymore is talking about on twitter at the moment. Okay I know what that sounds like but he is talking some real sense on their atm.

Basically amateur football in England is more about players kicking lumps out of each other, and less about skill due to the way the games are refereed. Some tackles that you would get a yellow card for in the Premier League aren't even a foul at Sunday league level.

Anyway, that sounds like I'm not happy with the result and performance today when I actually am. I'm more talking about what Seb said about Spain, Holland, Italy producing better players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

how was BIG MAN vs france?


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

:kobe


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Catalanotto said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH
> 
> 
> SUCK MY SHE BALLS
> ...


We'll make you our bitch on Friday.





























And then we're going to beat Ukraine :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

seriously though, how was terry today

missed the game because of my flight


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm not touting Russia for anything beyond getting out of their group for now. Granted they played very well against Czech, the Czech defense was woeful, and Cech was pretty bad as well. 

England/France wasn't the greatest game to watch. The Man City guys get it done though. England was defensively tight. France didn't press as much as I thought they would. I guess its a fair result for both teams. Both are gonna look to go on to win their final two games. Ukraine/Sweden was a fun game to watch. Seeing Papa Shevchenko score two goals was nice. Atmosphere at Ukraine was amazing as well. Wouldn't put it past Andriy to get more goals in the next games.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

redeadening said:


> seriously though, how was terry today
> 
> missed the game because of my flight


Terry was really solid although England's tactics covered for his lack of pace, he might be exposed if we have to press teams in search of a win.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Erm, Germany have always been renowned as a defensively efficient and robust team, yes. Look at two of their best ever players, Matthaus and Beckenbauer, not the prettiest of players but played with robotic consistency and played in teams that were notoriously difficult to beat. Iron hearted bastards, never seem to feel the pressure. No wonder they never lose shoot outs.


Good point but it doesn't take away from the fact that Germany has produced quality football over the years. I'm not saying they're Brazil but for example in the 2010 World Cup they played magnificent football, possibly even better than Spain.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad Sheva scored two goals, he was brilliant player and he is still good. Well I guess sweden won´t qualify now, they should have won this game. Ibra was ok, not so great tbh. 

France vs England was so boring. England played so defensive. I guess that tactic will be succesful for them.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Greece vs Czech should be interesting.

Greeks needs 3 points, because getting points off the Russians will be tricky. Hopefully the Greeks come out a bit more aggressive.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

ENG-FRA was boring, both teams seemed content with a point. Happy for Ukraine but I thought Sweden were massively disappointing.

I am looking forward to the GRE-CZE game tomorrow, sure it won't be a classic but its a match which realistically both teams need to win


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i predicted ukraine to make the semi's. dont let me down.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I would love to see the Sweden and Ukraine qualify from their group and eliminate england and France. That would be awesome.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Missed the Ukraine/Sweden match due to RAW (Turned out to be a shitty show not worth watching) being aired here a week later than the original date. Though I knew that I'll be able to catch a replay from one the plethora of channels that air the Euros here. Watched the highlights eventually after the game. 

What a night for Sheva. Total beast mode. One of the bests of his time. Two wonderfully scored headers. Actually had a feeling he would pull off something magnificent and he didn't let my feelings down. Poor Sweden. Have a moutain to climb to qualify. Can't see them getting a win off France and England tbh. 

Looking forward to England vs Ukraine game. Surely going to be a very exciting game. Would love to see the tactics England will deploy and who plays where. I reckon they'll be out attacking though as I think it could come down to who outscores who between the English and the French. Would love to see England go through the most from this group. Don't know which team I'd pick in second. France qualifying will be nice and expected as it will defo set up interesting ties in the QFs but my love for Sheva wants me to see him and his teammates in the QFs at least. Dilemma right there!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Italy have looked the best so far, even if they drew. It helps that they weren't the favorites entering the tournament.

Spain's defense was comical the other day. And, I still think Netherlands will bounce back. However, it won't be easy for them against the Russians. Germany didn't look impressive, but they won and let's see where they go from here.

France was terrible yesterday and England was equally terrible. It was a competition between two teams trying to prove--which one was more terrible!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Still think Germany will win. Managed to beat a decent Portugal side while not playing that well , sign of a good team imo.

The best team defensively will win this tournament for sure , some atrocious defending so far.

:theo


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The second half of Ukraine-Sweden was excellent. Shevchenko's double was breathtaking.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Catalanotto said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH
> 
> 
> SUCK MY SHE BALLS
> ...


You're Ukrainian?

Anyways, decent result against the French, we dropped a bit too deep too quickly after going ahead but 1 point is better than no points. 

Beat Sweden and then go into the last game with Ukraine hopefully only needing a draw, cause the crowd are gonna be pumped for that one.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

FORZA UKRAINE

You'll still get third in the group though :ribery :rooney



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Good point but it doesn't take away from the fact that Germany has produced quality football over the years. I'm not saying they're Brazil but for example in the 2010 World Cup they played magnificent football, possibly even better than Spain.


No doubt they play some exciting football at the moment, but that's not always been the case. They've historically been about GERMAN EFFICIENCY rather than entertainment.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Predicting Russia and Ukraine wins


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ukraine are the hosts, so they could pull off an upset against either England or France. I wouldn't write them off just yet.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nasri's goal was sick


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Good result for England but not as good a performance as people are making out.

We lacked any threat going forward after the goal, and we seemed to sit on the draw too much. France are not that good defensively, and we didn't take much advantage of that. The main problem though lies with keeping the ball. England always seem to lose the ball way too easily, with sloppy passes. When we do keep the ball for more than 10 seconds, it's passing it along the back four.

France were poor too though. The just passed it outside the area, and didn't get anough bodies into the box. Most of France's efforts came from range, and although they were decent efforts, there wasn't enough bodies in the box to create real oppotunities.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Well I fell asleep watching France vs. England and it was the game I was most looking forward to in round one.

Don't think i'll be watching another England game now.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Still annoyed that Woy didn't take Micah Richards. Everyone knows he is a better choice at RB than Glen Johnson. Thought Johnson had a mixed performance yesterday - a lot of shit crosses. I think Micah offers more of a threat going forwards.

I still think Ashley Young's best position is right mid. Sure he looked good in the hole in the 2 friendlies but not so much yesterday (great pass to set up Milner tho). A better line up for me would be putting Gerrard behind the striker, Ashley Young on the right and then Milner back in central midfield with with Parker. Ashley Young I think is the best/most consistent crosser in the 11 that started yesterday, can't remember him being out wide much or putting many crosses in tho. He is also good at cutting in and doing those curling shots as well. 

Obviously Rooney to come back in, some people predicting that :woy will play Rooney as the front striker with Ashley Young in the hole.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Still annoyed that Woy didn't take Micah Richards. Everyone knows he is a better choice at RB than Glen Johnson. Thought Johnson had a mixed performance yesterday - a lot of shit crosses. I think Micah offers more of a threat going forwards.
> 
> I still think Ashley Young's best position is right mid. Sure he looked good in the hole in the 2 friendlies but not so much yesterday (great pass to set up Milner tho). A better line up for me would be putting Gerrard behind the striker, Ashley Young on the right and then Milner back in central midfield with with Parker. Ashley Young I think is the best/most consistent crosser in the 11 that started yesterday, can't remember him being out wide much or putting many crosses in tho. He is also good at cutting in and doing those curling shots as well.
> 
> Obviously Rooney to come back in, some people predicting that :woy will play Rooney as the front striker with Ashley Young in the hole.


I would much prefer Rooney and Welbeck up front and stick Young out wide in place of Milner.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> We'll make you our bitch on Friday.
> 
> 
> And then we're going to beat Ukraine :terry


It's England vs Sweden on Friday :kenny


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

After the first round of games I'm in the top 10 in the fantasy league and I'm happy with that because I made the mistake of having Van Persie as my captain and having 2 greek defenders in my team

My bets for today are Arshavin as first goalscorer VS Poland @ 17/2

Also Exacly 3 goals scored in the 2'nd half of Greece VS Czech Rep @ 7/1

Looking foward to both games tonight, Greece & Czech Rep both need to win but both look vulnerable in defence so it could make for a high scoring game and it will be very intresting to see how Poland deal with Russia.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I got big money on Russia to beat Poland @ 11/8 , despite being the host nation Poland look a poor team , they were ripped apart almost by Greece with 10 men so who knows what this good Russian team could do.

Although Russia don't have Kadlec giving them assists this time. 

:batista2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

haribo said:


> It's England vs Sweden on Friday :kenny


Who says I'm not backing the French?

Oui oui!

:$


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Catalanotto said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAH
> 
> 
> SUCK MY SHE BALLS
> ...


Well France are better then England so it is a good result for us though.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

For those of you still wondering why Spain tried to play a false 9 like Barcelona instead of going with a striker, Spain's last 9 tournament goals (that's all 8 from their victorious World Cup campaign + their goal in the Euro's) have all been scored by Barcelona players. Pretty ridiculous stat.

They just need to be playing :silva in that position instead of :cesc, because he plays that roaming CF role at City anyway, and also he's simply a better player. Llorente is a great plan B if that doesn't work, but instead Mario Del Bosque bought on :torres and he missed everything :terry


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

My impression is that the media and perhaps most England fans are way over-estimating yesterday's performance from England.

Literally straight after the game, whoever was interviewing asked Steven Gerrard "Can this team just get better and better?" This is exactly the kind of question that was asked of the golden generation time and time again after slow starts to championships, was always asked. It seems the interviewer was falling back into the same old clichés, and many commentators seem to be going down the same road today. It's once again the triumph of hope over reality (and as noble and natural as that attitude is in sport, it can also be negative if there's nothing to back it up).

You can't really ignore that for most the second half it was like an away game for England. Why was this? It's a Euro's game packed full of England fans in the stands. And yet England got pushed back and back as though they were playing in Paris and really were in self-preservation mode for the last half hour. The stats:

France England 
Goal attempts 21 - 5 
Shots on target 7 - 1 
Corners 11 - 4 
Possession 65% - 35%

I thought England were okay yesterday, and with Rooney back they'll improve. But if I were a proper die hard England fan like I know some of you are in here I'd think long and hard about yesterday's game before getting too hyped up. England were second best by quite a distance as the stats show.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

@Seb - It was'nt very effective though. I think they need a target man. Obviously Llorente and not :torres.

Getting somewhat nervous for Gre/Cze as it's a must win game. Hopefully Samaras doesn't start because he was woeful against Poland and so I hope Salpingidis replaces him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> Uefa is to investigate alleged racist chanting during the Euro 2012 matches between Spain and Italy and Russia v Czech Republic.
> 
> A Spanish fans' group has said some of its supporters abused Manchester City and Italy striker Mario Balotelli.
> 
> ...


im shocked.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I think both games tonight will be good. I like how the smaller teams if you can call them that are going all out for wins. Shows how much better the Euros has been than the World Cup. I look forward to Greece and the Czech Republic game and I hope they start with Salpangidis, I was impressed with him against Poland and I also remember him scoring against Tottenham for PAOK last season and he looked bright.

I also think Poland Russia could be the one to watch too. Poland need to win, in front of home fans too and well Russia have played the best football in the tournament so far in my opinion


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

It was :suarez1 in the crowd being RACIST!

True story.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> im shocked.


Why aren't they all dead?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18260738

:balo2


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Getting so tired of White Stripes playing after every goal already. That said though the xx playing before England/France came out was awesome but fuck me I'd despise that if I was playing.

Thought England played well yesterday. Deserved a draw. France seemed to acceptant of a draw in the second half though. If it was the 3rd game of the group then I reckon France would have got a second as they would have penetrated more in the final third. Thought Welbeck was immense up front for England. Just a shame they didn't give him enough service so he could do more with the ball besides just hold it up. Thought Chamberlain was largely ineffective but showed enough potential to warrant another against a much weaker team like Sweden where he could really hurt them. Not a fan of Milner on the right winger. He's not made out to be a winger. Not a fan of Walcott I prefer to have him on the wing on the off chance he has one of his great games. Worried about Hart's form. Took a dip in the last third of the season imo and he looked very up and down vs France. 

Thought Ukraine/Sweden was the MOTT so far. Also thought Ukraine looked the best team from the first round of matches bar the shaky keeper. Was so great seeing Sheva playing like the old days and firing in 2 goals. Ukraine's whole midfield looked super, especially Vorinin. Really glad Ukraine won after going 1-0 down with a man down. Sweden looked a really poor team bar Ibrahimovic, Mellberg and Wilhellmson when he came on. I think Ibra is useless when it matters but he had a great game last night and deserved the goal. Let's see if he does it against the better teams now.

Honestly thought Ukraine looked more than dangerous enough to take something from England if we don't play good enough. France shouldn't have too many problems getting past Ukraine and Sweden with Benzama/Ribery/Nasri so I can see the Ukraine/England match being the decided for 2nd place as I can't see either beating France for GD.

Based on the first round of games I'd say Germany look the best bet to win. Only one of the bigger teams who looked stable at the back and they're typically good at getting wins without playing at their peak. I'm still going with Spain but they need to sort the back 4 out and get them playing much better than they did vs Italy.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Im bummed ADR got injured and out of NWO, I wanted to see at least one Irish person beat one spanish speaking person at something this week:torres


Looking forward to poland v russia, have a bad feeling the match might be marred by crowd trouble though, I know quite a few Poles and every single one of them despise Russian people, im sure the feeling is mutual too. Lots of stories and rumours going around right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Getting so tired of White Stripes playing after every goal already. That said though the xx playing before England/France came out was awesome but fuck me I'd despise that if I was playing.*


Yeah they play Seven Nation Army for Klitchsko fights and at the Allianz for Bayern goals sometimes as well. They love bands like Whitestripes and Red Hot Chilli Peppers over that side of Europe.

I noticed Intro by The xx playing as well, along with Three Lions obviously :lions

At least the Euro 2012 theme tune isn't too bad. Wave that Flag along with the Vuvuzela's drove me insane at the World Cup.

If any match is gonna kick off this tournament, it'll be Poland vs Russia.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh joy russia day, russians marching as a group through warsaw. this should be peaceful


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> oh joy russia day, russians marching as a group through warsaw. this should be peaceful


*I really hope Poland smash Russia tonight now, sadly Russia will most likely put 2-3 past them and romp through to the Quarter's.*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Can't wait for the Russian game tonight. Really enjoyed their last match, thought they played some great football, even if they were against an awful Czech side. They just need to have their main striker hit the target more than once... Or just start with Pavlyuchenko.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure who to make captain to maintain DAT LEAD, cant see dzagoev making the same impact. penaldo vs denmark looks tempting.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> My impression is that the media and perhaps most England fans are way over-estimating yesterday's performance from England.
> 
> Literally straight after the game, whoever was interviewing asked Steven Gerrard "Can this team just get better and better?" This is exactly the kind of question that was asked of the golden generation time and time again after slow starts to championships, was always asked. It seems the interviewer was falling back into the same old clichés, and many commentators seem to be going down the same road today. It's once again the triumph of hope over reality (and as noble and natural as that attitude is in sport, it can also be negative if there's nothing to back it up).
> 
> ...


I felt on balance we earned the draw. The first 30 mins we were on top but there were flaws. We did defend too deep but tbh I am glad we nicked a point from that game I expect us to lose so I am happy. Hopefully France may slip up and we could sneak 1st place giving us an easier team then Spain in the quarters


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Greece vs Chech Republic in less than 30 minutes, if we win we most likely will advance from the group stage.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hopefully Greece play like they did 2nd half vs Poland and that playing on the defence isn't always the best option.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I do not think I have saw England player Lescott's goal enough.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

So, Petr Cech is a keeper and plays the drums. Definitely a mad one.

I see Kadlec has been dropped. Such a shame, I was hoping to see another goal fest. Although having said that, how shit must his reserve/replacement be?

I hope this both of tonight's matches end as draws, then Poland to beat the Czech's in the last game, Greece to bow out against Russia failing to get the victory they need. Need to keep the host nations in the tournament.

I've started a EURO 2012 blog if anybody's interested in reading it, linked in my sig below. I have to to do it to earn credits on a three A-level Humanities and Science Access course, so I would appreciate some support. Already done a few belated word vomits.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

A goal already for the Czech Republic.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow greece. dissapointment.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Early goal for the Czech's. Another great through ball, the Greek defence looks pretty awful at this early stage in the game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao Greece this could get ugly


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

its over.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

2-0. Wow!

Greece are all over the place in defence.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

GREECE :lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chalkias weak on a cross yet again, 2-0. Will Greece actually attack?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow Greece's defense is crumbling even faster then their economy


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Five minutes gone and Greece are already 2-0 down... Fuck this could be bad for them. Wonder what's going to happen when they play the Russians.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Greece are the worst team in the tournament, maybe this'll be the end of the ridiculous Greek_Kane_Fan posts ique2

RKO Peep :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Enjoying watching Greece being torn apart!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

bring in fetfa. he'll have a hat trick in 5 mins. doesnt matter though because in those 5 mins greece will probably give up another 4 goals.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not sure there's anything wrong with Chalkias, I think he really didn't fancy spending another seventy minutes behind THAT defence.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That substitution seemed odd to me because as he was coming off there didn't seem to be anything noticeably wrong with him. Guess he didn't want to play anymore part in that game, or be embarrassed anymore.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Greek goalie was substituted?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Thomas Rokiscky may not be a football but he certainly thinks a greek player could be


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Studs to the top of the skull, yeah that hurts


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

enaldo


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Seb said:


> *Greece are the worst team in the tournament*, maybe this'll be the end of the ridiculous Greek_Kane_Fan posts ique2
> 
> RKO Peep :lmao


called that before the tournament. i feel so validated enguin


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Horrible performance.

We didn't deserve a goal but that was not offside.

Draw would be good lol


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Greece should've had a goal near the end of the first half. Didn't think that was offside, seemed to be in line with the last defender.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

danny_boy said:


> Studs to the top of the skull, yeah that hurts


*Even worse it was blades, he was quite lucky that it wasn't any worse. I've seen some right horror shows thanks to blades.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Horrible performance.
> 
> We didn't deserve a goal but that was not offside.
> 
> Draw would be good lol


Are Greestralian?

Doesn't look good for Greece. Always have a chance at 2-0 though. As usual at 2-0, the next goal is crucial.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> Are Greestralian?
> 
> Doesn't look good for Greece. Always have a chance at 2-0 though. As usual at 2-0, the next goal is crucial.


GreestralianMate!

Greek messi to save us.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seb said:


> Greece are the worst team in the tournament, maybe this'll be the end of the ridiculous Greek_Kane_Fan posts


That's nothing. You should've seen him a few weeks ago in the AFL thread, so confident his team Adelaide were going to beat one of the top teams by 100 points only to go & lose by just under 40. He got some stick for that too and deservedly so! There's enthusiasm & then there's delusion. Just ask :kean


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Greece are crap. Wasnt Greek kane fan so damm confident about Grecce winning the tournament. Lolol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

lolcech :terry


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cech is having a great tournament.

ique2

AND THE BOTH TEAMS TO SCORE RUN CONTINUES~!

Thanks for the money Cech .


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a fuck up. :lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cech :no:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

GEKAS!!!

What was Petr thinking?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Cech going back to his pre-RDM form in this tournament, fucking awful ique2


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What an awful mistake by Cech. Such a gift of a goal for the Greeks.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> That's nothing. You should've seen him a few weeks ago in the AFL thread, so confident his team Adelaide were going to beat one of the top teams by 100 points only to go & lose by just under 40. He got some stick for that too and deservedly so! There's enthusiasm & then there's delusion. Just ask :kean


It wont let me rep you nige but your sig is probably the best thing I've ever seen on here!

Greece are clearly the best team in the competition...in the second half.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ah come on, that defender was blocking cech from getting to the damn ball!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Good to see Cech showing his end of season of form was just a blip...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> ah come on, that defender was blocking cech from getting to the damn ball!


Hope you're messing around.

I'm getting worried by his form though. I hope we're not seeing a "fuck it, I've won everything and have a four year contract" attitude approaching...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Greece have just had 2 decent crosses into the box but Samaras the player you want to be on the end of those crosses is just walking around on the edge of the area 

Hate to criticise a Celtic player but Samaras is getting ripped apart by everybodyw atching and deservedly so


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> Hope you're messing around.
> 
> I'm getting worried by his form though. I hope we're not seeing a "fuck it, I've won everything and have a four year contract" attitude approaching...


Well I couldnt really see it that clearly. was having dinner and screen was like a room away. gotta wait for the replay

cech's fine, he probably saw how popular he was on fantasy football, put a ton of bets against him and now hes reaping in the points and money :cashley


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

It does seem like the defender gets in his way, but Cech just turns his head away and loses sight of the ball, it goes through his hands and in to the path of the Greek player.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Greece have just had 2 decent crosses into the box but Samaras the player you want to be on the end of those crosses is just walking around on the edge of the area
> 
> Hate to criticise a Celtic player but Samaras is getting ripped apart by everybodyw atching and deservedly so


Only thing admirable about Samaras is his hair. :sad:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Cech may have had flashbacks to the Stephen Hunt incident when making that mistake, he looked like he really didn't want to hit his head hard on another players knee. Can't blame him for that mentality, it has got to effect you psychologically when something that traumatic happens to you. Still a mistake, but I kind of understand why he allowed it to happen.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Samaras is fucking hopeless. 

Dont deserve anything anyhow.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That was a terrible performance. I don't even remember having a shot on target.

K Papa was boss, that's a positive I guess.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> That was a terrible performance. I don't even remember having a shot on target.
> 
> K Papa was boss, that's a positive I guess.


He seems to have a good future ahead of himself.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think Craig Burley may have shot his load when they showed that shot of the young Greek couple kissing.

Glad Greece lost, dire team that should atay away from future international tournaments, that's unless they decide to try and start winning games at the finals in future. Mediocre defensive teams can kill the spirit of a tournament. Comfortably losing to a Czech side that got hammered four one by a decent yet ordinary Russian side suggests that Greece are beyond shit.

Czechs now have a good chance to progress, avoid defeat against Poland and they're probably through. I can't see Poland turning over Russia tonight.

Group A is truly awful as far as team quality is concerned, but the matches have all been good _so far_, that's the sign of a good tournament.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> I think Craig Burley may have shot his load when they showed that shot of the young Greek couple kissing.
> 
> Glad Greece lost, dire team that should atay away from future international tournaments, that's unless they decide to try and start winning games at the finals in future. Mediocre defensive teams can kill the spirit of a tournament. Comfortably losing to a Czech side that got hammered four one by a decent yet ordinary Russian side suggests that Greece are beyond shit.
> 
> ...


Stay away from future tournaments? 

They deserve to be in the Euro because they earned it. 

Obviously they havnt performed great but I feel as though you are being very harsh.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

DAT atmosphere.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Stay away from future tournaments?
> 
> They deserve to be in the Euro because they earned it.
> 
> Obviously they havnt performed great but I feel as though you are being very harsh.


Maybe it's a bit harsh, but Greece have been boring throughout the last four international tournaments they've been involved in. They continue to play negtive grinding football due to the fluke at Euro 2004. Difference is that team had a bunch of good players in their prime, the system was actually effective because they had the players to make it work. Greece were shit in 2008, 2010 and 2012 so far. I just get tired of their one dimensional approach to games, they only got back into the game against Poland because Szczesny is a clown, they were also poor today against the Czechs and only scored from yet another keeping mistake. What does that tell you? Greece haven't tried to win games, so it's a waste of a spot, in my honest opinion.

If England continue to play the way they did against France throughout this tournament and in the world cup 2014 qualifiyers then I won't feel bad if we don't qualify for future tournaments. What's the point turning up to a tournament just to play for draws? You enter the competition to try and win it, regardless of the odds against you. Straight draws in the group stages won't get you very far.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

But how can you say that Greece is beyond shit and then say that all the matches in group A have been good so far? I would also love Greece to play attacking football but not all teams have that strength.

That's how football is, some teams will prefer to play counter attacks while others just look to play possession football.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Poland have had a few good crosses into the box, with some good headers. Russian keeper has done well on both occasions.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I knew Russian and Polish fans would clash eventually.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The matches have been good because of atrocious defending and goalkeeping, Poland's attacking display in the first half vs Greece made the match along with the drama of bad refereeing and keeping. The Czech Republic played good football today and exploited Greece's awful back five. None of the matches have been good because of Greece's overly cautious football, but because you know that something will usually happen when somebody attacks their crap defence. If Poland and the Czech Republic had set themselves up like Greece then those games would have been shockingly bad.

I'm sorry it hurts your feelings, but I don't soften my opinions when it comes to football, that same mentality applies when judging my own teams.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greece are in the weakest group when it comes to the quality of teams and are playing for draws. That sums up how rubbish they are


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea good call way offside


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hurt my feelings? LOL!

Yeah, I might go cut myself now.

I was just pointing some of the flaws in your argument, whic are evident. I don't like defensive teams but if it works for them, them why not? They don't give a fuck whether you enjoyed the match or not. All teams that qualified for the Euro deserve to be there as they play 20 or so games to qualify.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Gebre Selassie's been good for the Czechs. Maybe a prem side will have a look at him?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

offside yes but that was a beautifully worked chance by the poles


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Gebre Selassie's been good for the Czechs. Maybe a prem side will have a look at him?


Impressed me in the first match and impressed me in the Greece game aswell, seems like he can play both left back and right back, might be too lightweight for the Premier League but can see him doing wonders for a mid-table club in Bundesliga or La Liga


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, that was clearly offside but a well worked move.

Wonder what's going to happen when Kerzhakov actually gets a shot on target...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Hurt my feelings? LOL!
> 
> Yeah, I might go cut myself now.
> 
> I was just pointing some of the flaws in your argument, whic are evident. I don't like defensive teams but if it works for them, them why not? They don't give a fuck whether you enjoyed the match or not. All teams that qualified for the Euro deserve to be there as they play 20 or so games to qualify.


I've already convincingly answered all your of 'points'. Greece are shit, negative and boring. Everybody else has accepted that fact apart from a Greece fan. What a shock. If you didn't care then you wouldn't argue the toss over it.

It's not working for them, bottom of group A after two games should make that clear enough. If you continually enter tournaments with tactics that will send you home straight away then you might as well not turn up in the first place. This is the third tournament in a row where Greece have blown chunks, time to try something different otherwise it's a waste of a spot.

Twenty games to qualify? LOL! You're starting to sound like a typical bandwaggon fan.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

mother russia strikes first.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Up the Commies! Great freekick from Arshavin and a lovely run from Dzagoev with a great free header.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Arshavin and Dzagoev are absolutely romping through this group. Good game so far, nice to see so many quality goal attempts.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, they are one of the few reasons to enjoy this group, other than the hilarious defending. Have both been superb over the two games.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

arabic commentary is awesome

he just spent the last 20 minutes discussing stalin, ww2 and communism


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao That's brilliant.

And a player gets shoved in the back, but no penalty? right...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> arabic commentary is awesome
> 
> he just spent the last 20 minutes discussing stalin, ww2 and communism


:lol i know right? Sometimes they over do it though.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Fuck everybody else. Come on Germany. Win me money please.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> I've already convincingly answered all your of 'points'. Greece are shit, negative and boring. Everybody else has accepted that fact apart from a Greece fan. What a shock. If you didn't care then you wouldn't argue the toss over it.
> 
> It's not working for them, bottom of group A after two games should make that clear enough. If you continually enter tournaments with tactics that will send you home straight away then you might as well not turn up in the first place. This is the third tournament in a row where Greece have blown chunks, time to try something different otherwise it's a waste of a spot.
> 
> Twenty games to qualify? LOL! You're starting to sound like a typical bandwaggon fan.


You are totally missing the point here. We aren't arguing whether Greece are good or shit. You said 'glad Greece lost, hope they don't qualify for future tournaments, they don't deserve to be there' blah blah blah. All I said was that Greece do deserve to be there because they qualified for the Euro, which is correct. You also stated that every team should be playing attacking football and not defensive. My argument was that some teams may not have the strength to play possession football and could be more effective playing a defensive/counter attacking game. For example Chelsea's champions league campaign 2012 and Greece's Euro campaign 2004.

I'm not a bandwaggoner.

Never have I said that Greece have played very effective or attractive. I think they've been one of the worst from what I've seen so far. But that's not the argument.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A pretty entertaining game!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I think the history lessons are quite relevant today considering the ugly scenes earlier. I wouldn't want some ignorant idiots thinking "oh look, they're fighting over a silly kick the ball in the net game again". The hatred has strong links to politics. I have a lot of Polish friends in their thirtys who had to queue early in the mornings just to buy things like bread from a shop. They couldn't just walk in and pick up a loaf, there was one day a week when certain things were available, if they ran out then tough shit, try again next week. That's communism for you!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Destiny said:


> You are totally missing the point here. We aren't arguing whether Greece are good or shit. You said 'glad Greece lost, hope they don't qualify for future tournaments, they don't deserve to be there' blah blah blah. All I said was that Greece do deserve to be there because they qualified for the Euro, which is correct. You also stated that every team should be playing attacking football and not defensive. *My argument was that some teams may not have the strength to play possession football and could be more effective playing a defensive/counter attacking game*. For example Chelsea's champions league campaign 2012 and Greece's Euro campaign 2004.
> 
> I'm not a bandwaggoner.
> 
> Never have I said that Greece have played very effective or attractive. I think they've been one of the worst from what I've seen so far. But that's not the argument.


I'm not missing the point at all, most Euro qualifying groups are filled with utterly shit teams, they are not a true test of quality. It's easy to win games in the qualifiyers with grinding tactics because of the joke teams that fill up most groups. The difference is that there are other decent teams that fall short because they try to qualify by playing good football, knowing that's what is required in the finals. These teams realise that preparing with Greece style tactics is a waste of time because they rarely ever work when it matters. It's much like David Haye preparing to fight world class boxers such as the Klitchskos by warming up against jobbers like Audley Harrison. Yeah, you're record looks impressive and will earn you a big fight, but it's essentially papering over the cracks and a waste of time. Unfortunately Greece continue to cling onto the fluke in 2004 and base their whole philosophy around that abberation. They should know better by now.

Continually bottling the group stages of international tournaments due to shit and unsuitable tactics is a poor show, I'd rather see a team that tries to qualify by playing the game right way at the Euros than Greece who have been shocking defensively, their tactics don't suit them and they're just as likely to survive with attacking football as they are with these utter fail tactics. You don't really have a point because it contradicts itself.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> Greece are shit, negative and boring.


To be fair though we can hardly call any other nation negative & boring. How many shots have we had on target under Woy? One each against France & Belgium and probably the same against Norway. The only difference is we've been able to defend, and that's pretty much all we've done in the last three games while offering next to nothing in an attacking aspect.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

1-1!!!!!!


Absolutely wonderful game to to watch, brilliant end to end stuff.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a lovely goal. Great counter attack from Poland.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What a fucking bullet of a goal!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™;11584258 said:


> To be fair though we can hardly call any other nation negative & boring. How many shots have we had on target under Woy? One each against France & Belgium and probably the same against Norway. The only difference is we've been able to defend, and that's pretty much all we've done in the last three games while offering next to nothing in an attacking aspect.


LOL! I've already made the point that England have been shit several times and that I'm not happy with it. I also said that we don't deserve to qualify for future tournaments if we continue like this under Woy. Keep up with the conversation Nige!

Oh, and come on Polska, a team that actually tries to score goals. Cracking game this!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

arabic commentary got even better

when they see someone with a name thats hard to pronounce, they say instead

"esmoh taweel awey"

or in english

that dude with the very long name :lmao


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Good goal from Poland. Russia have been wasteful.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> LOL! I've already made the point that England have been shit several times and that I'm not happy with it. I also said that we don't deserve to qualify for future tournaments if we continue like this under Woy. Keep up with the conversation Nige!


I can't be bothered going back through all the pages but fair enough. I just saw that quote. It's still a bit hypocritical to have a pop at another team and call them negative & boring when ours is arguably the least entertaining & attacking.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Nige™ said:


> I can't be bothered going back through all the pages but fair enough. I just saw that quote. It's still a bit hypocritical to have a pop at another team and call them negative & boring when ours is arguably the least entertaining & attacking.


How can it be hypocritical when I'm not an advocate of the current English team? Sorry, I can't choose the nation I'm born in. I've constantly stated throughout this thread that Woy had better options available to him, players that are actually technically gifted and effective, unlike the Downings and Milners of this world. Those players would have enabled England to play attacking football, but Woy is far too negative for that. I'm just as critical of Woy's England as I am of Greece, probably more so because it's literally closer to home.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Izmailov has the greatest name ever


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Some thoughts about the Greece game and tournament campaign in general;

Once again, we find ourselves on the losing end at the start of the game which is definitely Santos' fault for not preparing the team correctly. 

Chalkias is a J.O.K.E. I bet people watching the Euro see him and laugh at his hilarious attempt to be a keeper. And to think Chiotis, APOEL's keeper was not even called for the Euro...

Samaras is painful to watch if you're supporting the team he plays for. Would much rather Santos started someone else in his place because there's only so much shit you can take.

Now Cholevas, for two games straight, the side he covers has more holes than Swiss cheese. Worst player of the tournament nominee for sure.

And to wrap this up, defensive, shit football worked for us ONCE, ONCE. 2004. It was great, we lifted the trophy but it's done, time to move on. We have players capable of playing beautiful, attacking football and yet we play negative, shit football thus allowing subpar teams with mediocre players than any decent side would beat with relative ease like Poland and Chech Republic to make fun of us in the pitch. I think it's time we consider a change in tactics in Greek football. That is all, hope it wasn't too long :troll


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Some thoughts about the Greece game and tournament campaign in general;
> 
> Once again, we find ourselves on the losing end at the start of the game which is definitely Santos' fault for not preparing the team correctly.
> 
> ...



Come on now mate, we are still struggling to move on from the last thing we won...Nearly 50 years ago :kenny

Can see why you are trying to use the tactics again, but would have to agree that it hasn't done any favours this time around.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:robben :gnev




redeadening said:


> Izmailov has the greatest name ever


Would be a great nickname for Pippo Inzaghi.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice goal from Poland. Best goal of the tournament so far, in my opinion.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fantastic goal from Poland. Russia and Poland look the most likely to qualify to the next phase now. They both deserve to go through.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Enjoyed this tournament so far, miles better than the World Cup was and the not so easy on the eye looking games have ended up being the best ones so far, produced the best looking birds too. Swedes and Russians :jordan2

Have high expectations for tomorrows games too, Portugal and Denmark should be a good game and Germany and Holland surely has to be epic with their history. Hope we see Ronaldo give a good performance, he's overdue one in a big tournament.

With that being said watch them both end up 0-0.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Poland's goal was amazing.

Liking the gifs I'm seeing,


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Fantastic goal from Poland. Russia and Poland look the most likely to qualify to the next phase now. They both deserve to go through.


Lol, no. Did you see the table? 1st is russia, 2nd is *Czech Republic* with 3 points, 3rd is *Poland* with 2 points and 4th Greece. It looks like Russia and Czech Republic will most likely qualify to the next phase.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Lol, no. Did you see the table? 1st is russia, 2nd is *Czech Republic* with 3 points, 3rd is *Poland* with 2 points and 4th Greece. It looks like Russia and Czech Republic will most likely qualify to the next phase.


I know, but based on what I've seen, I feel as though they have been the best two teams just solely on their performances.

Obviously it's very tight and anything can happen. Any team could through in that group. Interesting to see what happens. 

Dzagoev with three goals already.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

GERMANY VS. HOLLAND


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Denmark v Portugal is a tough one to call.

:cool2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> GERMANY VS. HOLLAND


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Just a question, does goal difference count if two teams are on the same points? Or is it different for the euro?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup, it does, Destiny.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Abk92 said:


> Yup, it does, Destiny.


Thanks.

Predicting a draw for Holland/Germany.

RVP to step it up.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The devil in me wants Denmark to win. In that case--if the Netherlands win-- one spot will remain wide open for the final match day of the group, and in all likelihood, that means more excitement.

Netherlands vs. Germany. It's a must-win for the Netherlands. I can't wait.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

superb


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

More Postiga?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

God damn it Wayne, you'd be better off bald :lmao


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Soooooo... I'm predicting a high-scoring draw between Germany and Netherlands. I'm hoping for a Dutch win though.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Better chance of a German Clean Sheet or Di Natale goal? Can't decide on fantasy captain changes


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Germany/Holland doesn't end up like the Germany/Portugal game. I'm thinking it won't be.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It won't. Portugal were looking to contain Germany. Holland NEED the win.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

which game is the earlier one?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Denmark vs. Portugal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Portugal should win this one to keep thiere chances up or they are done.

And, i hope Germany finish holland for good.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't imagine the Australian timings. Must be terrible.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

early game starts at 1:30 am/2 am est. the later one starts 4 am/4:30 i think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

early game starts 2am, the other game starts at 4:45am (i think)

snrub is in his wack ass timezone a half hour behind the east coast and an hour and a half ahead of the west.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Holland/Germany draw and Portugal to win sets up a nice last day with Germany beating Denmark and the Netherlands winning.

In my mind.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Rush said:


> early game starts 2am, the other game starts at 4:45am (i think)
> 
> snrub is in his wack ass timezone a half hour behind the east coast and an hour and a half ahead of the west.


yeah it's called THE MIDDLE. no floods here son.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

will be interesting to see robben against his bayern teammates. i think the denmark-portugal game is a lot closer than people think.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> yeah it's called THE MIDDLE. no floods here son.


is there any other country that has its time zones get shifted by a half hour? most just go an hour behind as you move across. 

Denmark to win plz. I'd love to see them get out of the group of death.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Denmark to win 2-1 calling it now. They have met portugal 5 in 6 years and only lost once. People are massively underrating them and I see them stunning Portugal here. Germany vs Holland to be a draw as well


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Expect a couple of Reds in the Germany/Holland game.

The Dutch are at each others throats with Van Bommel and his dad in law taking the brunt of it.

Definitely think MVB will get sent off. RVP better not start either.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Denamrk 1-2 Portugal
Germany 2-2 Holland

lets hope they are both good games, and with Holland and Portugal needing a win they hopefully will be good games. Unlike the France v England game :jones


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Hoping for another airball from Van Persie! :rvp

But I want the Dutch and the Danes to win their respective matches.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Holland only need to beat Germany tonight if Denmark win or manage a draw in the earlier game. A Portugal victory and Holland can cope with a draw and would then just need to beat Portugal in their final game (easier said that done but a more enviable task than toppling the Germans.) If Germany draw tonight they would still need to treat the Denmark game seriously and so would most likely prevail leaving the table at:

Germany - 7 
Holland - 4
Portugal - 3
Denmark - 3 


A lot of "ifs" and "buts" there but I hope something like this transpires because I'm not that confident of a Holland victory tonight.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pumped for both games. Hoping for a Portugese victory ofc since it would be better for Hollands chances. But if Germany and Denmark would continue to the knock-out phase I would be fine with it. Denmark deserves a good run in the tournament.

Hoping for these teams in the final stages.

Russia & Poland
Holland/Denmark & Germany
Spain & Croatia
France & Sweden (since Ukraine isn't really realistic)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Pumped for both games. Hoping for a Portugese victory ofc since it would be better for Hollands chances. But if Germany and Denmark would continue to the knock-out phase I would be fine with it. Denmark deserves a good run in the tournament.
> 
> Hoping for these teams in the final stages.
> 
> ...




How so when Ukraine actually beat Sweden and they both have the top two teams to play?

So hoping for a Germany win tonight. Would love to see Holland go bye bye.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Will Denmark winning be a "shock"? Don't think so.

Danes and Germans to win please. GTFO :robben :rvp and your flop team mates.

:neuer


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nige™ said:


> How so when Ukraine actually beat Sweden and they both have the top two teams to play?
> 
> So hoping for a Germany win tonight. Would love to see Holland go bye bye.


Yeah true. Just hoping England don't get trough.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Russia have been given a six-point deduction, which will be suspended, from their next Euro qualifying campaign following the improper behaviour of their fans at Friday's Czech Republic match.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

http://www1.skysports.com/football/news/12016/7810181/Cole-injury-scare


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Glad Greece lost, dire team that should atay away from future international tournaments, that's unless they decide to try and start winning games at the finals in future. Mediocre defensive teams can kill the spirit of a tournament. Comfortably losing to a Czech side that got hammered four one by a decent yet ordinary Russian side suggests that Greece are beyond shit.


We are not shit and our second half performance in both matches has proven that. The problem with us is we can't get our shit together in the first half which stuffs up the rest of the match for us.

Next up for us is a overrated Russian team. Yes they are good but not as good as many have them out to be.

The only way to progress to the Knockout stages is to BEAT Russia. A draw isn't good enough.
We can also still finish top if we beat Russia and Czech Republic and Poland draw.

Let's put it this way it all depends on the lineup. If the right lineup is put out we will beat Russia. Thankfully Chalkias is out injured for the Russia match.

PAME ELLADARA!!!!!!!!! (Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mate, Greece is the worst side in the euros, if you can't beat the Czechs don't bother showing up against Russia.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Rush said:


> Mate, Greece is the worst side in the euros, if you can't beat the Czechs don't bother showing up against Russia.


TBH it all comes down to our lineup.
If our coach played the right line-up we would have smashed them.
Chalkias is NOT our number 1 keeper. He isn't even in our top 5, but for some reason our coach seems to think he is good. Both goals were his fault and if Sifakis (Keeper that replaced him) was in goals he wouldn't have conceded them.

I have no idea why he hasn't played Fetfatzidis yet. The kid is a beast. He has the creative mind of Messi.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Carra saying England must play Gerrard/Parker because the subs are poor and not good enough to come in.

Hendo BURIED by a team mate!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What's with the Dutch hate, Mags?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> What's with the Dutch hate, Mags?


Not sure how anyone could like them after watching the World Cup final. Cloggers (pun intended) trying to kick opposition off the park. Hate :rvp (look at that face!) De-Jong and :robben

Can't wait to see them crash and burn to be honest. Sorry, Timmy.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Im so bummed I can't see the match tonight because i have to go play myself, im hoping for a 2 - 1 victory.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

VP was a prick v Newcastle, so I can understand why the mags hate him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

de jong's just misunderstood :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

There is still part of me that thinks that Alonso kick in the World Cup Final was accidental. But he's still an overly aggressive and dirty player.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> We are not shit and our second half performance in both matches has proven that. The problem with us is we can't get our shit together in the first half which stuffs up the rest of the match for us.
> 
> Next up for us is a overrated Russian team. Yes they are good but not as good as many have them out to be.
> 
> ...


Greece's second half performance against Poland was due to a retarded goalkeeping display from Szczesny which allowed you back into the game, nothing to do with Greece's ability to open teams up. There was no comeback against the Czech's yesterday, Greece were never really in the game and were flattered by the score line. Once again a keeping error saved you from complete humiliation.

Saying that Greece have better options is an interesting theory, but in reality you will need at least five or six quality replacements just to compete, let alone progress to the next round. That would include a goalkeeper, two full backs, two wingers and a centre forward.

Your point about Greece being good because they can perform for 45 minutes (haven't seen any evidence of this) is retarded. 
Football matches last 90 minutes, not 45. Greece are shit, while you are massively deluded. Beat Russaia and finish top? LOL!

I'm not sure what's worse, the Greek national team or its ridiculously biased fans.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

de jong seems like a really nice guy, but jesus does that vanish whenever he gets on the pitch. can play a nice pass though when he isnt trying to maim everyone he sees.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I hate the dilemna of choosing between the stream with the better picture quality but has a 90 second delay, or the more up to date stream, but with a rubbish picture quality. I've decided to go with the better picture quality, but it means I can't look at the catbox, lest I be spoiled.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have good quality picture with a 3 second delay at most ique2


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Denmark are incredibly boring


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i have good quality picture with a 3 second delay at most ique2


My delayed sopcast stream cut out, but now I've found a good one with a decent picture and little delay either


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, I was expecting this game to be shit to be honest. Denmark are solid and indutrious while Portugal are far more reserved than they should be considering some of the talented players they have. Both teams are reasonable but they don't make for an exciting combination.

Hopefully something incredible will happen to make the game urgent and dramatic. Needs an early Portugal goal.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO, PORTUGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Good header. Hopefully that goal will draw Denmark out of the trenches now. Portugal at least seem intent on attacking, even if their approach play is a little bit cagey at times.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO, PORTUGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Golo Indeed

Makes the group very intresting if the result stays like this


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Well taken goal from Pepe, seems to be a lot more attacking play from Portugal. Ronaldo still making me laugh, had an awful shot at goal which he blamed on something else. Plus a shit freekick, should have done better with that.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO, PORTUGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!

Postiga scored? This happens once a year, joking.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bring on Michael Laudrup


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brilliantly done by Delhi to keep the ball in play and find Bendtner for the goal. Game back on!


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Dat oversell from Postiga. Shawn Michaels would be proud.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Pepe, CR7 and Coentrao are destroying Denmark. #iHalaMadrid!


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

Denmark will make a comeback soon!!!!!

GOOO DENMARK!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck Keano and Carra with there punditry why can't we just have clips of those Portugese ladies celebrating for 15 minutes with Roberto Matinez doing a voice over of how lovely those ladies are


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I honestly can't understand a word Carragher says


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Did i hear that right, Martinez has been given a 2 year contract at Chelsea?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RDM has been offered a 2 year contract


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ah right. Must have been a joke. Thought RA had lost the plot for a minute there. 


So how do you Chelsea fans feel? Good choice?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

he's a great choice. Roman is probably thinking he just wants RDM to keep the seat warm for Pep but I like him, hes a fine choice


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Want a Portugal win and Germany/Holland for either Deutsch or a draw. If Holland wins that one, though, the last day will be exciting but I'm glad that Germany seem to have it easiest. Never underestimate Denmark, though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Would be awesome if at the end of today that every team in Group B is on 3 points all with a 0 goal difference. That would really set-up the final group matches very nicely, particularly as the games will be played simultaneously.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you fucking joking Ronaldo?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ronaldo :lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL what a mess for Penaldo .

:lmao enaldo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a miss by Ronaldo. Unbelievable.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

enaldo


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

That was awful by Ronaldo!

A player of his quality should be taking them chances...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Great play by Portugal, then a horrible miss from Ronaldo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And now Denmark makes it 2-2. Pretty good for the underdogs of the group I must say, just hope they don't pull an upset on Germany.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I knew that Ronny miss would come back to haunt him enaldo


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

THE G.O.A.T NIKOLAS BENDTNERRRRRRRRR


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

THAT'S WHAT YOU GET RONALDO FOR FUCKING AROUND!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bet nobody put Bendtner in their fantasy team :shaq


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

BENDTNER!!!

Really strong header from the big man. Wonder how Ronaldo feels now after missing both of those chances to put Portugal into a great position to win the game.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I told my girl that Denmark would come back and that Ronaldo's miss would be important.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If both matches end in draw, does anyone expect Denmark and Germany to pull off a Euro 2004 plan like Sweden/Denmark did to qualify and knock out both Holland and Portugal? That's intentionally end it in draw.


AND GOAL! 3-2 Portugal. Absolutely awesome shot.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

3-2. This has been good. Bendtner hat-trick to level it up!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow what a substitution! eat your heart out Ronaldo!!


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO GOLO, PORTUGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK YEAH.,


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Game of the tournament so far.

enaldo


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Ronaldo has been wasteful.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

cmon SAINT NICK hattrick


O'Neill should take a look at signing the lad, he's done alright :side:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I once scored a very similar goal to that Varela goal in 5 aside once. Swing and a miss with the left, ball hits standing leg, then sweep it in with the right.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

what a game.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And Portugal win!

Come on Germany now! I just don't know what to want, even a Holland victory would be great if Germany beat Denmark in the end. This is without a doubt the best group in the tournament. What can you expect when there's three 'elite' teams and one good team being the underdog.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

PORTUGAL PORTUGAL PORTUGAL *off to the party*:yes


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Portugal pulling off the victory _despite _Ronaldo...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

enaldo

Oh the hilarity.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yet another good game. Can't wait for the next one. Still no Huntelaar!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Great strike from Varela at the end there. Thought he had missed the opportunity but made a very good recovery to smash home a brilliant goal.

Also, Huntelaar is on the bench again. Come on :rvp more airballs!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Want Holland to win so all the teams are on 3 points.

Would set up some epic games and we could see a finish like the premiership ( obviously not as :mark.

Also, barely any clean sheets in this tournament, makes for great games.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Still no 0-0 yet, would be funny (or not) if it comes in this game.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I hope not, I want goals in this game. Plus some strong tackles, if the fucking refs allow it!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

They are hyping this game up sooooooooooooo much here in Holland xD


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The main event in less than 25 minutes.  Can't wait!!!!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

So want the Dutch to win. Really will be the group of death if all four teams are on 3 pts going into the final round of group games!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

HYPE HYPE HYPE


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I reckon Germany have missed a trick by not going with a proper winger on the right. I like Muller, but he's more of a player in the 'solid' mould, and not someone who you'd say will really get at his fullback. I'd have thought maybe Germany would want to play someone like Reus or Gotze on the right to really try and expose young Jetro Willems and get at the Dutch defence that way. Muller has a tendency to drift centrally from the right, and he'll fall right into the De Jong & Van Bommel black whole, which isn't where he wants to be.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Let's go Deutschland!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, Willems is there for the taking, a rapid winger would cause him all sorts of problems. Having said that, Muller could give him problems with his off the ball movement. Willems was susceptible to long balls behind him against Denmark, Muller could exploit this with intelligent runs.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fuck, same formation

woulda figured loew would deploy schurrle or klose or gotze or even kroos to give them an edge over the last game

podolski in particular was dire

muller is fine, podo is the problem last game.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

NEDERLAND


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

C'mon Holland!! :rvp:robben


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HYPED!!!!

Like most neutrals really want a Netherlands win just to shake this group up even more. This tournament has been everything the world cup group stages were not so far. Some cracking games and groups potentially shaking up to be ultra close.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Huntelaar just can't buy a start.

:cool2


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

"The German team are still giants, physically huge"

Dem Aryan Supermen (and Ozil)


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Surprised Van Marwijk hasn't played Van Der Vaart or Huntelaar to make them just that bit more attacking than they already are.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> And Portugal win!
> 
> Come on Germany now! I just don't know what to want, even a Holland victory would be great if Germany beat Denmark in the end. This is without a doubt the best group in the tournament. What can you expect when there's three 'elite' teams and one good team being the underdog.


Portugal are not an 'elite' team.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What a chance for RVP!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

What a chance for RVP!!! 

LOL, good start to the game, it's open and shots on target for both teams. Dutch look better so far.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Joel said:


> Portugal are not an 'elite' team.


I thought he was talking about Denmark:terry

RVP has to bury one of these chances eventually, surely?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Portugal are not an 'elite' team.


I'd say they've gotten there in the last few years. For me, the 'elite' in Europe have been Germany, England, Spain, Italy, France, Holland and Portugal. Some of them have fallen off over the years, though. Luckily, Germany is not one of them!

LET'S GO GERMANY!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Blood injury. Throw up the X.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Dat Gomez.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Gomez!!!

Great ball from Schweini


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:cool2 

Very good goal. Who was tracking him?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Perfect definition.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Nobody picking him up. Nice pass through. Great touch and finish.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

1-0! YES!










Gomez is not choking yet, good news.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A very nice goal and the Dutch teetering on elimination.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

any player that goes against lahm in a game is practically doomed to nonexistence.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK! That was close.


GOMEZ!!!!!!!!!! 2-0


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao Adios Oranje!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOOOAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!! DAT GOMEZ AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! Great finish.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Bye Bye Holland. Bit of a shame but that LB is fucking horrible. Gomez on form is a boss...


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Peach


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Willems is fucking awful positionally, Holland need to get him off the pitch before it's too late.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Holland are on their way home


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

This is the reverse of Germany 8 years ago. Holland was in the WC final and lost, now they are being eliminated at the group stages of Euro 12. Germany were in the 2002 finals and lost, then were eliminated early at Euro 2004. Coincidentally, in the same group as Holland at a time when Czech were actually a threatening team.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

That finish from Gomez was class!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

The black Kadlec obviously playing tonight.

:torres


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> This is the reverse of Germany 8 years ago. Holland was in the WC final and lost, now they are being eliminated at the group stages of Euro 12. Germany were in the 2002 finals and lost, then were eliminated early at Euro 2004. Coincidentally, in the same group as Holland at a time when Czech were actually a threatening team.


Think France too. W/C finalists 2006, dismal group stage exit at the Euros in 2008.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Gomez! why the fuck didn't you finish like that in the Champions League Final

Van Persie you worthlss peice of shit you better score 6 against Portugal and save my bet


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck off van Persie


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jonathan Pearce of the BBC said Holland fans told him, before the tournament start, that "we're not as good as you think we are".

Seems they're right.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*hahah, thank you Germany.*


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't you back Holland to win the whole tournament Joel?

:rvp


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Cant believe how woeful the Dutch defence are. No balance in that side at all. 

I feel kind of bad for that Willens kid. Yes he is shockingly bad, but he had really been thrown into the deep end too.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

This is incredible.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Our defense has sucked for the last 10 years. Willems started the season in the second league in Holland and now he plays for the national team, says enough about how many defenders we have . Predicted 3-1 for Germany here, but still :no:


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

It could be 4-0 to Germany! Bye bye Holland! Mediocre defence.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Haters gonna hate, but Gomez is fucking top class. 

Lmao @ the Dutch. Say goodbye to the Euro.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> *Gomez! why the fuck didn't you finish like that in the Champions League Final
> *
> Van Persie you worthlss peice of shit you better score 6 against Portugal and save my bet


No no. What's happening now and what has been done is fine.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Put Huntelaar on at H/T, push RVP to the left?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Ronaldo was off today, hope he makes better performance in the next game.

anyway, Portugal won which is great.*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Jobberwacky said:


> Put Huntelaar on at H/T, push RVP to the left?


Everybody here said that should be the formation. But van Marwijk is conservative as fuck and just keeps everything the same. Now it's too late.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Didn't you back Holland to win the whole tournament Joel?
> 
> :rvp


My excuse is that I thought Huntelaar was going to start, not a bottling Arsenal player :jordan


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

How many would Holland need to spank Portugal by to go through if it stays like this and Germany beat the Danes?

As long as RVP keeps bashing in goals for us next season couldn't give two shits if he bottles it for the Dutch:rvp


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Holland don't look up for it.

Loved the first goal from Gomez.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Germany may agree on a draw with Denmark at the last match if this end like that. They are guaranteed the first position and the Danish with 4 points could advance if an angry Holland beat Portugal.
Also the can face the teutons and be destroyed or pull an upset.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Willems need a couple more years. Heitinga sucks. The whole Dutch defense is shit.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Jp: He does this for the love not the money this referee

Mark Lawrenson then can't stop laughing, why? I don't know


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Holland defence poor as expected before the tournament. Didn't expect their attack to be this disjointed, though. RvP being blamed is laughable, they've been shocking all over the park, and he hasn't had great chance after great chance in this game either, it's just that his missed opportunities are being magnified x10. He gets much better, consistent service at Arsenal which is strange considering the players Holland has. Anybody who watches Arsenal regularly will tell you he actually misses a lot of chances during games, so people trying to portray him as a flawless goalscorer last season haven't seen him enough. Since start of 2011, RvP has scored vs Barca, United, Chelsea (hattrick), Milan, L'pool, Spurs + countless other match winners. - big game bottler? :bosh :bron :durant :westbrook


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol hummels was given acres of space.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

D'Angelo said:


> Holland defence poor as expected before the tournament. Didn't expect their attack to be this disjointed, though. RvP being blamed is laughable, they've been shocking all over the park, and he hasn't had great chance after great chance in this game either, it's just that his missed opportunities are being magnified x10. He gets much better, consistent service at Arsenal which is strange considering the players Holland has. Anybody who watches Arsenal regularly will tell you he actually misses a lot of chances during games, so people trying to portray him as a flawless goalscorer last season haven't seen him enough. Since start of 2011, RvP has scored vs Barca, United, Chelsea (hattrick), Milan, L'pool, Spurs + countless other match winners. - big game bottler? :bosh :bron :durant :westbrook




I don't think anyone is saying that he is a big game bottler, or that he hasn't been awesome this season.


They are saying he has been shit thus far this tournament. Which he has been, along with the vast majority of the Dutch side.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dutch are getting raped so hard.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol at RVP being made scapegoat for the Dutch failing at this tournament. Fact is the whole team has been fucking dire and based on what we have seen they don't deserve to go through at all. They all deserve equal vitriol, not just RVP. Sneijder and Robben have been mediocre by their standards too.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Huntelaar scored 12 goals in qualifying and has a better record for Holland. Only a poultry 48 goals for Schalke as well. He should be the/a starting striker.

:robben could have had the top assister 'accolade' for the tournament in the bag in these two games if the Dutch could put the ball in the net. He was class in the first half.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's not being made a scapegoat. the fact is there's such high expectations on him after his season and he's been deplorable so far. that doesnt mean others havent been.

holland just reeks of france from the world cup. disjointed and uninterested. their defence has been horrific.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

van Persie has had many chances to score. To put Holland in the lead in both games. He bottled it.

End of story.

Edit: About time.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

RVP is the reason Holland have sucked.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Now we have a game. Great goal.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Great goal RVP. As everyone is slating him he scores. Love it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ok RVP..


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:rvp cutting in from the left, where he should have been playing instead of Afellay in this tournament, and scoring. Sublime.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Good goal. Come on Holland.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Van Persie finally remembers the objective of football 

DO THAT SHIT AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

YES!! YES!! YES!! YES!! 

What a strike!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

RVP not a big time player yo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

sweet goal by rvp


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:rvp probably 2nd best goal of the tournament after that Polish goal last night.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> RVP not a big time player yo


No one said that. What's been said is that he has been sucking so far. Just because he has scored a great goal now, doesn't change the fact that he missed a lot of chances prior.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dammit Germany, don't lose the victory!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scores 1 goal, forget that that probably should've been his 4th of the tournament.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Come on Holland, at least secure a draw FFS.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm surprised the Germans have played so well considering they have George McFly up front.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Bloody Hell, grow up Robben


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL Robben. 

What are you doing you silly goose.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The toys are coming out of the pram


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Robben, what a petulant fuck..


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:robben


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:robben

And that my friends sums up why I can't stand this lot. Good riddance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BIG BABY ROBBEN


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> No one said that. What's been said is that he has been sucking so far. Just because he has scored a great goal now, doesn't change the fact that he missed a lot of chances prior.


Fair call.

He did have a few chances before his goal which he would have buried in the EPL.

Robben didn't look happy to be subbed.


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

maybe Robben was just trying to get off the pitch as quickly as possible so to keep the game alive and allow Kuyt to come on quickly as they need a goal. Someone make that into a Keanu Reeves meme plz


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *Ronaldo was off today, hope he makes better performance in the next game.
> 
> anyway, Portugal won which is great.*


Yeah, good for them especially now that it seems Netherlands have all but lost it. Always backing Portugal to sneak out of that group somehow and everything looks fruitful at the moment. CR7 really has to step his game up though. He really has to.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hahahahaha, that was funny. :lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Greece's second half performance against Poland was due to a retarded goalkeeping display from Szczesny which allowed you back into the game, nothing to do with Greece's ability to open teams up. There was no comeback against the Czech's yesterday, Greece were never really in the game and were flattered by the score line. Once again a keeping error saved you from complete humiliation.
> 
> Saying that Greece have better options is an interesting theory, but in reality you will need at least five or six quality replacements just to compete, let alone progress to the next round. That would include a goalkeeper, two full backs, two wingers and a centre forward.
> 
> ...


On Poland match - 
Sokratis was wrongfully red carded
We scored
We won a penalty which unfortunately for us it was saved
We scored again which was wrongfully called offside
We had a shitload of chances in the second half

On the Czech game - 
Besides the 2 goals the game was in our hands most of the time, poor judgement stuffed us up
for the 2nd time in 2 match we were denied a clear goal, which BTW would have given us momentum going into the second half

We scored around the same time as in the Poland match
We dominated possession in the second half but as the first match just couldn't put away our chances. 

I never said we were good because we can play for 45 minutes. I said we need to pull our shit together and play well for the full 90 for others to see our capabilities. We are very capable of going far but poor managerial decisions have really cost us.

Sure I can pick replacement players from our euro squad.

Goalkeeper: Sifakis (Very good keeper, he saw out most of the Czech game and didn't have much to do but he pulled off a fantastic save mid way through the first half.

Defenders: Papastrathopoulos - Returning from suspension. He is a class defender that isn't afraid to push up and attack.

Midfielder - Fetfazidis - Like I said before this kid is a beast, which the creative mind of Messi he can really cut through a defence and cause havoc. 

Ninis - Although he had a bad game vs Poland Ninis has a similar game to Fetfa and can practically score from anywhere.

(Y)


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Stekelenburg would have been lynched if Klose scored from that stupidity.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Ooooh, Klose.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Dutch keeper and defence are a bunch off geeks, Van Der Wiel aside.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AND IT'S OVER!


----------



## StarJupes (Feb 25, 2012)

That wasn't 94 minutes. WTF IS THIS SHIT


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A good day of football/soccer


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So essentially Netherlands need to win 3-0 against Portugal and hope Germany beat Denmark if they want to qualify

Cannot see that happen tbh, when looking at that Netherlands side, I don't see a team I just see a group of individuals


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ Only 2-0. It would have needed 3-0 had VP not scored to make it 2-1.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Can Germany beating Denmark even if they put out a slightly weaker side but I cannot see the Dutch getting a win against Portugal. Their defence are just too shite.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

3 mins was the added time @Waratah

That Willems guy is shit. Where the hell did he come from? He was giving the ball away consistently. Hardluck to all Holland fans out there. Very hard to swallow when you have players of RVP calibre in your side and yet on the brink of elimination this early.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Amazing that Holland can still qualify. They do need to beat Portugal by two and hope Germany beat Denmark. If they start with the team that started the 2nd half they could do it although their defence is terrible and that LB against enaldo could spell disaster for them.

Class goal from :rvp 

Germany just look class and I can't see anyone bar Spain stopping them from winning this . :hummels

Looking like a class set of final round games:

Poland v Czech Republic
Holland v Portugal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holland can get through if they beat Portugal 1-0 and Germany win by 2+. That'll put Holland/Portugal level on points both with -1 GD and Holland would have the better H2H.

Right?*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Ahh am ashamed. Hoping for Germany Denmark to go trough now since we don't deserve it at all and not to fond of Portugal too


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

YAY!

Hummels is godly.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hummels immense again, Lahm great as usual, Gomez surprisingly clinical, Bastian MOTM as usual. Would kill to have Hummels at Bayern.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If it wasn't for Varela all hope would be lost. Damn you 

Ah well, they're not winning.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Lol at RVP being made scapegoat for the Dutch failing at this tournament. Fact is the whole team has been fucking dire and based on what we have seen they don't deserve to go through at all. They all deserve equal vitriol, not just RVP. Sneijder and Robben have been mediocre by their standards too.


Sneijder has been absolute class. With RVP on form, they would have thrashed Denmark thanks to the chances he created. He passed the ball brilliantly again tonight too.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Yeah, good for them especially now that it seems Netherlands have all but lost it. Always backing Portugal to sneak out of that group somehow and everything looks fruitful at the moment. CR7 really has to step his game up though. He really has to.


*I hope so mate, i support portugal as always.

Yea they need to atlease get one point from thiere game against Holland, sure Ronaldo better wake up in the next game or they have no chance.*


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo's offence vs. Nehterland's defence?


LMFAO


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ronaldo's offence vs. Nehterland's defence?
> 
> 
> LMFAO


enaldo


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well hopes for this generation winning a prize is over. Euro 2016 with a fresh new squad, hopefully we will do better and especially getting some better defenders.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Ronaldo's offence vs. Nehterland's defence?
> 
> 
> LMFAO


Yeah, think of how many chances he'll get to put wide in that game.

enaldo


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Portugal is not just Cristiano Ronaldo, Portugal is a squad with 23 very talented players, deal with it.
Its gonna be a tough game with Holland, but im very confident.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

This is quite a situation. The Netherlands can still qualify. I'd think Germany can beat Denmark, but can Holland beat Portugal? If van Persie plays on the left, with Huntelaar starting, I'd expect them to win, but not with the present setup that doesn't have any coordination and synergy.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

It's amazing to think that the Netherlands can still qualify even after losing their first two games.

Still, that was a pretty sweet game, really enjoyed it. The way Van Persie started off I thought he was going to continue his misery at this tournament, but did very well to score the goal. Plus Gomez actually turned up to this game, two great strikes from him.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Holland v Portugal will be interesting :henry 

RIGHT, on to tomorrows games:
Italy 3-1 Croatia
Spain 4-0 Ireland

Expecting Italy v Croatia to be entertaining and Spain will demolish Ireland.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be cheering on Portugal. I admire their swarthiness.



TiagoBarbosa said:


> Portugal is not just Cristiano Ronaldo, Portugal is a squad with 23 very talented players, deal with it.
> Its gonna be a tough game with Holland, but im very confident.


Ronnie's brilliant, but his attitude doesn't help the team. The looks of exasperation on his face when a teammate's pass or shot isn't as perfect as he thinks he would have played it is not how a captain should behave. He should be helping and encouraging them, not throwing his arms up and shaking his head as he looks at the ground, contemplating how great life would have been if his international teammates were any good. 

I don't like this trend of 'superstars' being captain. Fucking Ibrahimovich is captain of Sweden for fuck's sake.

He's about as close to being captain material as I am to the moon, and I'm sitting downstairs.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Lol at RVP being made scapegoat for the Dutch failing at this tournament. Fact is the whole team has been fucking dire and based on what we have seen they don't deserve to go through at all. They all deserve equal vitriol, not just RVP. Sneijder and Robben have been mediocre by their standards too.


Sneijder has been fucking good in this tournament, if only the strikers could score from his brilliant passes he would have 3-4 assists.

Stekelenburg has been pretty poor in this tournament. Expected more from him tbh. Van persie goal and Mario gomez second goal were brilliant. Mario Gomez is having a great tournament so far. I like portugal and I hope they qualify instead of Denmark or Netherland. The next two games in this group will be intense. 

Ronaldo needs to up his game now, Portugal really needs it if they want to go far in the competition. He has to stop performing like this. He was really poor against Denmark. Nani was really good against Denmark. Hope he keeps it up.

Cant wait to see Italy vs Croatia. I predict Italy to beat them. Spain should beat Ireland comfortably.
Italy 2-0 Croatia. 
Spain 4-1 Ireland.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> On Poland match -
> Sokratis was wrongfully red carded
> We scored
> We won a penalty which unfortunately for us it was saved
> ...


You had two shots on target against Poland, hardly a siege on goal. Fortounis was interfering with play in an offside position, so the finish was rightly disallowed. Greece only had 45% possession in the game overall.

Greece only had 47% possession against the Czechs, so the game hardly was hardly in the Greek's hands. The Republic contolled the game and never looked like losing their lead. The only problems the Czechs had (Petr Cech) were cause by themselves without Greek pressure. Fotakis's goal was offside, a tight call, but good judgement by the assistant referee.

Papastrathopoulos was left found wanting against Poland before he was sent off, the Polski Bayern trio were tearing the Greek back four apart while he was on the pitch. I doubt his return will make much difference.

I agree that the coach is to blame for poor tactics, but you can't place the entire burden on his shoulders. The feeble Greek players must take some responsibility for their own shortcomings. Maybe there are better players available to Greece, but I find it difficult to be believe that there are quality wholesale changes available in their squad.

I can't be bothered to continue this discussion because it's clear that your own fanboyish mentality is tainting your view on reality. I doubt you will be taking the rose tinted glasses off anytime either. One thing I will ask is can you stop telling blatant stat based lies to suit your own biased agenda, you seem reasonable but the bullshit doesn't help me (and others) to take you seriously.

Good luck to Greece in their last match, hopefully we will see them try and attack!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I expect Ireland to be the first team sent packing tommorow.

I think Italy and Croatia will be a draw, and Spain will comfortabley beat Ireland


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

nazzac said:


> I expect Ireland to be the first team sent packing tommorow.
> 
> I think Italy and Croatia will be a draw, and Spain will comfortabley beat Ireland


No chance. We're going all the way to the semi-finals where we will politely concede as we don't want to ruin the final for everybody. We'll save it for Brazil.

Spain just won't have any answers to Aiden McGeady.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Just watched the highlights from Denmark 2-3 Portugal...Y2B, "BEST IN THE WORLD" :mark:

I think Bendtner is a bit of a maddie/crazy/unhinged tbh. :kanye2


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I know this R.Ireland team are pretty poor but since when do Spain thrash teams in these tournaments? A lot of people were predicting similar scorelines against a solid Italian defence which I thought was hillarious. The only reason Spain might be more direct is because they could be concerned about goal difference in regards to winning the group but otherwise they will pass R.Ireland to death, get a couple of goals and then take their foot of their gas like they usually do against easy opposition.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Wenger should keep Bendtner he is a natural goalscorer.Germany have been the team of the tournament so far and never seem to panic despite Holland pulling a goal back.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this good stat




> Mario Gomez has been in possession of the ball for just 22 seconds at Euro 2012 and has scored 3 goals


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Even Muller would be impressed with that stat. Definition of clinical.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

united_07 said:


> just seen this good stat


Thats scary!!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

united_07 said:


> just seen this good stat


not the most technical player but a killer in the box. if only he finished like this in the ucl final :robben


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Here's a better stat, enaldo has scored 1 goal from 31 shots at the last two Euro's, that's an impressive 3.2% shot to goal conversion rate.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

:darren & :dunne have this tomorrow



Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Yeah, think of how many chances he'll get to put wide in that game.
> 
> enaldo


:lmao


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Here's a better stat, enaldo has scored 1 goal from 31 shots at the last two Euro's, that's an impressive 3.2% shot to goal conversion rate.


better than messi:jose


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yeah Gomez has had 3 shots for 3 goals. 

enaldo


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

RvP not hiding and getting his reward in the second half. Would have dragged Holland back in it himself had he not been denied by a brilliant Neuer save. No surprise, comes good eventually. His movement has been by far the best thing about Holland this tournament. Basically creating chances himself with his own movement around the box. Huntelaar was poor coming on. Off touches and did nothing great in the box. He'd be a much better starter, as he appears to be a player who doesn't settle into games quickly coming off the bench. Have to be wary of shoehorning players in though. They'd much rather have a better unit of 4 front players than 4 individuals up top.

Probably the best day of the EUROs so far though. Still wondering why Ronaldo doesn't play CF for Portugal. Woeful today.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

> Cristiano Ronaldo took a swipe at Lionel Messi after being taunted by Denmark fans during Portugal's 3-2 victory over Morten Olsen's side in Lviv on Wednesday.
> 
> Danish supporters shouted the Argentine's name every time the Real Madrid star received possession and the 27-year-old attacker, who proved unusually profligate on the night, was asked about the chanting shortly after the full-time whistle.
> 
> "You know where he was at this time [last year]? Do you know? He was being eliminated in the Copa America, in his own country," Ronaldo said at the post-game press conference. "I think that's worse, no?"


enaldo once again showing how pathetic and self centred he is. This guy has to be the most selfish and egotistical sportsman i've ever seen ique2


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Just one journalist needs to ask Ronaldo how much he rates himself out of 10 for the tournament so far. Seeing him, Robben & Zlatan strut around like spoilt brats makes me sick.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> enaldo once again showing how pathetic and self centred he is. This guy has to be the most selfish and egotistical sportsman i've ever seen ique2


yeah saw this a few minutes ago and lol'd , Messi doesn't even bother talking about Penaldo anymore while Ronaldo just can't get past Messi being better than him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Huntelaar
Afellay Sneijder van Persie​
Fuck Robben after that little tantrum.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Can't wait for Netherlands vs Portugal. BIG GAME RONALDO vs BIG GAME ROBBEN. 















































Hayley McQueen said:


> I promise to try & not drop the iPad again or show u my krakow


:hummels






TiagoBarbosa said:


> Portugal is not just Cristiano Ronaldo, Portugal is a squad with 23 very talented players, deal with it.


Forza Milan levels of bias :jose


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

after all the talk about him deserving to start, Huntelaar did absolutely nothing for an entire half, his most remarkable moment in the match being his slap on bastian's neck.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

It's hilarious how obsessed with the Ballon D'Or he is. Yet last season when he won the Pichichi he said it was a better trophy because it wasn't based on votes... bitter much? The guy is so selfish on the pitch he makes Arjen Robben look like Claude Makelele, who can forget this gem from a couple of months back.






It must kill him that he'll never be lauded and regarded as highly as :messi

enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

^ pretty much. Much better starter. Although I guess he did have a lot of playing time and did fuck all.

Ronaldo needs to shut up. Although Xavi didn't exactly cover himself in glory with some quotes before the EUROs either.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Henry Hill said:


> I know this R.Ireland team are pretty poor but since when do Spain thrash teams in these tournaments? A lot of people were predicting similar scorelines against a solid Italian defence which I thought was hillarious. The only reason Spain might be more direct is because they could be concerned about goal difference in regards to winning the group but otherwise they will pass R.Ireland to death, get a couple of goals and then take their foot of their gas like they usually do against easy opposition.


Ireland should have taken Stephen IRELAND. He was just voted fans' player of the season at Villa. A prestigious award won multiple times in the past by :barry

Apparently







and Trapattoni had a falling out though.



Seb said:


> It's hilarious how obsessed with the Ballon D'Or he is. Yet last season when he won the Pichichi he said it was a better trophy because it wasn't based on votes... bitter much? The guy is so selfish on the pitch he makes Arjen Robben look like Claude Makelele, who can forget this gem from a couple of months back.


:lol

Good job TEH SCHOLZ didn't get in Michael Owen's way against Argentina in 98. England players play for the team. :whiteknight






^This is how Lescott was made.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm sorry but are we about to witness yet another big tournament where Xavi and Iniesta kick ass, Action Man flops and yet he's still regarded as Number 2. Fackin Bullshit. Ronaldo is number 4 at best and that's where he's been for a long while.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

united_07 said:


> just seen this good stat


Lol, that's scarily awesome! Just hope he's not getting jinxed and keeps it consistent throughout the whole tournament.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Xavi can talk all the shit he wants tbh, he's got a Euro medal and World Cup medal to back it up.

I always fucking hated enaldo so seeing him fail on big stages is delightful.

Germany look a real threat. Wouldn't mind a Germany vs Spain final again, with :torres getting the winner.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

gomez made me look stupid today

cheers ya german machine bastard. keep banging them in


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

redeadening said:


> gomez made me look stupid today
> 
> cheers ya german machine bastard. keep banging them in



Truly has anyone ever made such great goals look so easy?, and the celebration for the second, slicking back his wonderful quiff, what a guy!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Ireland should have taken Stephen IRELAND. He was just voted fans' player of the season at Villa. A prestigious award won multiple times in the past by :barry
> 
> Apparently
> 
> ...


Yeah can't see Ireland ever playing for Ireland again, wasn't just Trap he fell out with, plus he is shit now so it doesn't matter anymore


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

when you go Gomez there's going to be goals yez oh yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> ^ pretty much. Much better starter. Although I guess he did have a lot of playing time and did fuck all.
> 
> Ronaldo needs to shut up. Although Xavi didn't exactly cover himself in glory with some quotes before the EUROs either.


Xavi never helps himself lol. I love the guy but he needs to be quiet about Real or do a better job at trolling them.

Pep was the absolute best at it. 

On topic of Penaldo: Someone needs to call the whambulance. Portugese in general are laughable in football these days. 

On topic of Gomez: People on here don't seem to appreciate his talent all that much but I think he is top class. Gomez is never going to be a player who drops back and helps dictate the run of play, nor will he be involved in the run of play during the game. He's not a complete striker who can just walk into any team and score goals, a team needs to built to provide him with service and that's when his talent shines. His positioning and goal scoring capability is fucking astonishing though, the guy has a special talent without a doubt.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That first goal by Gomez was pure class


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Just one journalist needs to ask Ronaldo how much he rates himself out of 10 for the tournament so far. Seeing him, Robben & Zlatan strut around like spoilt brats makes me sick.


at least zlatan's done something for his country. penaldo's missed sitters, robben's hopped the boards crying, zlatan scored a goal.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Robben has been the absolute worst primadonna so far, I don't know what the train of thought on that one was.

1. My country is losing in an important match against one of the best teams in the world.
2. If we lose we are probably out of this competition
3. I'm being subbed, because am playing like my shoelaces are tied together. What!
4. I know, I will get everyones attention switched to me, because I'm an arrogant prick.

Yeah, imagine it would go something like that. 

Gomez's goal celebration was ridiculously low key. The Elvis quiff slick is a celebration I want to see Rooney do if he scores.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

van Persie and Sneijder are the only players who look good enough for Holland. The rest of the lot have been tepid.

On the Final, I wouldn't want a Spain/Germany final. No, please. Like PUH-LEEZE! That would be another boring 1-0 game for either team. I'd much rather prefer something like Germany/Russia. Highly improbable, but the match would be quality.

I still think the Netherlands will make it through. It's almost corny to expect Denmark to topple Germany and I can't see Portugal stopping Holland in this final game.


@ Henry Hill

INDIVIDUALLY Ronaldo can do things only Messi can do. That's why he's rated. Has nothing to do with what he wins and what he doesn't. Compare Ronaldo's team-mates to players of Spain, Argentina, Germany, Netherlands, etc; amongst the elite players, he's the only one who has that degree of mediocrity around him.

^ That's the reason why Ronaldo is rated as the second-best in the world. Now, before anything, I'm not starting an endless argument. Just putting light on Action Man's action-filled ratings in the world of football.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Well I've never denied the man's talent but to put him in the same class as Xavi and Iniesta is ludicrous imo. You can make the point that Spain are a better team but that doesn't excuse Ronaldo's sub par performances nearly ever time he puts on a Portugal shit. Portugal are not San Marino, they are a very good team on paper and would be a lot better if he performed for them. That goes for Nani too.

Also Zlatan can also do things Messi can but is another guy who doesn't always make use of his talent. Sure he's not as quick, but his timing, touch and vision is some of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

If you're putting Xavi and Iniesta above Ronaldo, then you'd have to include Ozil, Schweinsteiger etc. as well. Why is Ronaldo better than them?

Also, Hummels is in GODMODE this tournament so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think enaldo played well, it was just those two glaring misses. he scores them and people are raving about how fantastic he is.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Agreed, but those misses were hilarious.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> If you're putting Xavi and Iniesta above Ronaldo, then you'd have to include Ozil, Schweinsteiger etc. as well. Why is Ronaldo better than them?
> 
> Also, Hummels is in GODMODE this tournament so far.


Agreed but it depends what angle you're coming from. To me being excellent at every international tournament and maintaining solid club form is more impressive than being invincible in domestic competition only. 

People underestimate the pressure inherent in turning up at these tournaments. It makes Maradona's 86 campaign all the more remarkable, he basically earned himself a million GOAT points for that achievement.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Random--I feel for Cesc. He went from being considered the best midfield player behind Xavi and Iniesta, when he was a Gunner, to becoming the comic all-rounder that he is today.

Seriously, people are underrating Cesc. It was expected at Barca, but the guy hasn't even played in his best position that regularly to warrant such an evaluation.

It might be fair though considering his stupidity during his final months at Arsenal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

*Spain* vs Ireland
Italy vs Croatia (draw)


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Van Marwijk is defiantly changing the team now. Still I don't think we deserve to go through with 2 losses. Can see a win against Portugal but not with a 2 goal difference.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I love how everyone was calling for Huntelaar's appearance on the pitch and then when he finally did get on he was useless and it was left for RVP to score (of all things) a right footed belter from outside the box. Up until then it seemed like the Euro's had been bizzaro land for Arsenal players with the likes of Arshavin and Bendtner performing and RVP ad Szczesny disappointing.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't understand why people on here are comparing Ronaldo to Xavi and Iniesta, Ronaldo does a completely different job to those guys, it's like asking who is the better player out of Ashley Cole and Wayne Rooney. You could argue that Xavi and Iniesta have been far more effective in what they do over the last decade, but there are far too many variables involved to make straight comparisons with players in other positions. Ronaldo/Messi is a valid comparison, Lionel being the superior player.

Also, people are getting way too carried away with Hummels in this tournaments. The defender has been good so far, but he completely lost Van Persie on a couple of occasions yesterday, the most obvious example being when RVP's first time one one one shot was saved by Neuer early in the first half. Hummels is hardly in 'GODMODE', the guy is beatable.



Hollywood Hams said:


> Ireland should have taken Stephen IRELAND. He was just voted fans' player of the season at Villa. A prestigious award won multiple times in the past by :barry
> 
> Apparently
> 
> ...


He would have been too busy visiting 'dead' grandmothers.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah. He's in GODMODE.

Also, LAHM.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd argue that Neuer is in GODMODE, clearly the best keeper in the tournament so far, it took a worldy from RVP to finally beat him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> I'd argue that Neuer is in GODMODE, clearly the best keeper in the tournament so far, it took a worldy from RVP to finally beat him.


Nah, the best keeper so far is Cech 8*D


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

When is LAHM never in GODMODE? Never see the guy have a bad match .

And Given should be classed as being in GODMODE, the guy has two assists after all :troll


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Croatia 2-1 Italia
Espana 2-0 Ireland


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> When is LAHM never in GODMODE? Never see the guy have a bad match .
> 
> And Given should be classed as being in GODMODE, the guy has two assists after all :troll


I think it's just taken for granted that LAHM is always class, it doesn't really need to be mentioned because most people assume he's always going to play well.

Given was definitely Croatia's motm vs Ireland, BULLET HEADER FROM A FOOT OUT!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

This is great lol , kid :mark:ing the fuck out. You would think John Cena had just made an entrance.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice bowl haircut


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ That one crazy kid :lmao



My prediction for tonigh games :

Spain 4-0 Ireland
Croatia 1-3 Italia*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Lahm had robben in the back of his pocket the entire game. no way he was gonna be able to beat his old teammate. not someone as smart as lahm

once again, bastien had a HUGE role in dictating play, and I notice whenever hes only the ball everyone calms the fuck and he's able to start amazing buildup play

ozil is still, the maestro. muller has great workrate

Hummels is fucking bossing it. His runs forward are fabulous too. nobody dares to tackle him

boateng has had a pretty fantastic couple of games, his tackles are incredible and worthy of Nesta. saved germany a few times

neuer has been goalie of the tournament. super saves everywhere

aand gomez, well, i underestimated him. I know how much of a super striker he is, im not expecting him to make runs or anything. klose never did that either. its just that he's been kinda off for a few games in the bundesliga and the problem with him is hes a very streaky striker. only scores in batches. but when hes hot, hes white hot


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

And Germany still won't win the tournament :jordan2


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I can only see Spain stopping them at this point.

:torres

They have already beaten two of the biggest teams in the tournament ,and will most likely play Czech/Poland in the next round.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They will stop themselves as usual.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

show some respect for one of the 3 most succesfull football nations on the world chico.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Joel said:


> They will stop themselves as usual.


how stop themselves?

the only reason they failed the last 4 tournaments is they crashed into a team better.

this isnt england, self sabotage isnt a german habit

if they can get past spain just this once, they'll be fine


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

After 2 games Germany will be the only team with 100% record. (I don't expect Croatia or Ukraine will win..) And Ireland will be the first team eliminated. Think Spain will only win 1-0 though, due to world class Richard Dunne. :dunne

Read in the Daily Mail yesterday that ITV has better coverage so far than BBC, crediting the fresh pundits. wtf? I've avoided every minute of Chiles/Carragher & co because it's so unbearable. Would rather listen to Hansen read the bible cover to cover than Vieira's opinion on England.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Joel said:


> And Germany still won't win the tournament :jordan2


can tell you it wont be the dutch :kg1


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

haribo said:


> After 2 games Germany will be the only team with 100% record. (I don't expect Croatia or Ukraine will win..) And Ireland will be the first team eliminated. Think Spain will only win 1-0 though, due to world class Richard Dunne. :dunne
> 
> Read in the Daily Mail yesterday that ITV has better coverage so far than BBC, crediting the fresh pundits. wtf? I've avoided every minute of Chiles/Carragher & co because it's so unbearable. Would rather listen to Hansen read the bible cover to cover than Vieira's opinion on England.


I honestly cannot understand a word Carragher says.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> can tell you it wont be the dutch :kg1




After an Italy win today, they impressed me the other day.

As for Ireland...good luck otatosmiley


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spain (with no striker) vs Ireland: 1-0
Spain (with a striker)vs Ireland: 3-0
Spain (with Torres) vs Ireland: 0-0

Being serious Ireland could get thrashed if Spain play Llorente up front and go for a sensible formation. Spain are missing that one thing that made Barca formation work. MESSI.

Italy 2-2 Croatia


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Still think the dutch will go through to be honest. The defence is shocking at times but if they can get in control of the game against Portugal they can win by 2.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

IF you believe in the Dutch going though, find a betting site and put some cash down on it. I'm sure you can get great odds on the Dutch going through.

Before the tournament started I had them losing in the final, but they just aren't finishing their chances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> how stop themselves?
> 
> the only reason they failed the last 4 tournaments is they crashed into a team better.
> 
> ...


The same way Bayern beat themselves in the Champions League final.

If they win it, I'll hold my hands up and say I was wrong. Until then I don't see any reason not to think that they won't fail at one of the last hurdles as usual.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

haribo said:


> Read in the Daily Mail yesterday that ITV has better coverage so far than BBC, crediting the fresh pundits. wtf? I've avoided every minute of Chiles/Carragher & co because it's so unbearable. Would rather listen to Hansen read the bible cover to cover than Vieira's opinion on England.


tbh Carragher has been pretty good if you can get past the accent.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

In 2002, they were underdogs, but due to Kahn and a solid team they managed to make it to the final. Only reason they went down is because of one of the best strikers in history going up against them. Brazil were far superior in every way

In 2006, they crashed because, well, Italy had better players as well as one of the most unbeatable defences ever.

In 2008 they lost because they were out of their depth. Spain monopolised possession and outclassed them in every way, Germany looked like kids. And Torres killed them

And finally in 2010, they lost because once again, they were out of their depth. Germany radically overpreformed. NOBODY saw them doing well, ozil, muller, neuer and co were all brand new kids nobody knew who shocked everyone by kicking so much ass. Once again, they were caught out of their depth by Spain who just had one guy (puyol from a header) who gave them the edge

This year, they dont have that. They have a proven and great team. Possibly the best of the last decade. They'll really blossom in 2014 but even now, they've got world class and world beaters. If they can get past spain, the cup is theirs.

The Germans, while their stats may seem misleading, are radical overpreformers. They always go in as underdogs and somehow come out kicking ass. Unlike Bayern, who walked into the final as favourites


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> tbh Carragher has been pretty good if you can get past the accent.


not really, some of the stuff he has come out with has been ridiculous, for instance he said Gerrard is England's 2nd best ever player, or that Ronaldo has never 'quite done it'


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I don't take for granted our victory. Ireland will park the bus and it will be difficult to break through nine guys defending. Anything can happen.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

united_07 said:


> not really, some of the stuff he has come out with has been ridiculous, for instance he said Gerrard is England's 2nd best ever player, or that Ronaldo has never 'quite done it'


you think thats bad. during the opening game of the season, i think poland vs greece, the arabic commentator spent 10 minutes discussing drogba, where drogba is going, what drogba would do on the pitch, and general praise of drogba


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

united_07 said:


> not really, some of the stuff he has come out with has been ridiculous, for instance he said Gerrard is England's 2nd best ever player, or *that Ronaldo has never 'quite done it'*


He probably meant on the international stage, which is basically true.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

united_07 said:


> not really, some of the stuff he has come out with has been ridiculous, for instance he said Gerrard is England's 2nd best ever player, or that Ronaldo has never 'quite done it'


yeah i know its ridiculous, Gerrard should be number 1 :side:

And when has Ronaldo ever done it for Portugal?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> Gomez's goal celebration was ridiculously low key. The Elvis quiff slick is a celebration I want to see Rooney do if he scores.


If Rooney does that his hair might fall out. One of the most hilarious haircuts I think I have ever seen.

If a game is on ITV I always turn it off, or go do something else... Chiles, Keane, Charragher, Vieira, Strachan...? Yeah, no thanks!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> And when has Ronaldo ever done it for Portugal?


he said during his career, so im guessing he meant not just for portugal


----------



## Punkster82 (Jun 28, 2011)

Like a boss :cool2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a boss


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:hummels

What a guy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That Hummels pick is hilarious. Nice to see NANI lording shit up yesterday, and NB52 proving he's the GOAT. That group is going to have an amazing finish to it. No idea who's going through. 

International football IMO is becoming more and more about integrated players from the same club IMO. It's worked so effectively for Germany (Bayern), Italy (Juve), Russia (Zenit) and Spain (Barca). I think when you look at teams with similar talent levels - Italy, Holland, Argentina etc. They just look more and more disjointed. Loew seems very reluctant to play the Dortmund players, even Hummels might not be playing had Mertesacker not been coming off injury.

Upset of the tournament coming tonight, Ireland 3-0 win. Cox, Andrews and ST LEDGER to put those tina-taka cunts to the sword with some attacking that Wimbledon and Stoke would be proud of. 

As for Ronaldo's comments on Messi? Meh, it was a clown question bro.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

^

Maybe it will work for England with all the Liverpool players.

:suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> ^
> 
> Maybe it will work for England with all the Liverpool players.
> 
> :suarez1:suarez1:suarez1


:jones


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Really looking foward to the Italy/Croatia match, get to see how good Croatia really are against a sterner defence.

Intresting to see Balotelli in the first XI again for Italy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> In 2002, they were underdogs, but due to Kahn and a solid team they managed to make it to the final. Only reason they went down is because of one of the best strikers in history going up against them. Brazil were far superior in every way
> 
> In 2006, they crashed because, well, Italy had better players as well as one of the most unbeatable defences ever.
> 
> ...


They have a great team. A team that has proven they can make the semis. A team proven to win titles? No, because they have not.

Some of the main guys in the team have been with Germany for a while now. They have tasted the failure. Why should I believe it is going to be anything other when most of these players come from a Bayern squad which too is a great team, but has failed so far?

As I said, win it and then I'll apologise. Until then, no, I don't think Germany will win it all.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Well then, whos winning?

Asides from spain retaining the title or maybe the Juve Italian darkhorse team


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

What an attempt from Marchisio.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> They have a great team. A team that has proven they can make the semis. A team proven to win titles? No, because they have not.
> 
> Some of the main guys in the team have been with Germany for a while now. They have tasted the failure. Why should I believe it is going to be anything other when most of these players come from a Bayern squad which too is a great team, but has failed so far?
> 
> As I said, win it and then I'll apologise. Until then, no, I don't think Germany will win it all.


If it wasn't for Spain Germany would have two more titles in his pocket.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mario does not give a single fuck

at all, ive never seen him so dire and lifeless


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

if Balotelli had a decent first touch and had better decision making he would be unstoppable


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

How was that not a penalty to Croatia?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If Cassano hadn't been such a head case in his career he could have been a top 5 player in world football, he was so fucking talented. Still a class act, been superb in this tournament.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Pirlo and that free kick!


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Pirlo is such a legend.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

DAT PIRLO :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Who else but Pirlo? Genius, just genius.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pirlo you piece of sex. What a strike. Pure class!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Such a shame we never got to see Pirlo in the Premier League, he would of been immense in that league, Wonderful freekick


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Hey, Ronaldo, that's how you take a freekick. enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

dude im jerkin it

it went right between their heads! FUCK. you cant beat that class


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I love how Pirlo uses the wall to his advantage. Right between the heads of the two left most defenders, and bobs your uncle.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the one match i dont watch so i can do a bit of late study and pirlo bends in a pearler


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that pass by modric was sublime

on the ground, all across the pitch, inch perfect

daddy abra is opening his cheque book :messi


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Pirlo is dominating.

What a legend.

Great game to watch.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Pirlo is bitching Modric. Italy look incredibly well set up, they're system is working perfectly so far, not just in this game but in the tournament. They're getting the best out of their creative and flair players (Pirlo, Cassano, Marchisio etc.) and still remaining very solid at the back. I think if they replace Balotelli with the more clinical Di Natale they'd be pretty complete IMO.

Prandelli deserves a ton of credit for the way they're playing.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Torres is starting for Spain



> Casillas Arbeloa Ramos Pique Alba Busquets Alonso Xavi Silva Torres e Iniesta


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I bet the fucking cunt scores


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Should be a laugh.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Torres 2 break all records plz


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Maybe this game will be less boring now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Uh oh...

Good goal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Strinic is destroying Italy down their right hand side, good player.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

whats with the fucking smoke screen?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The Croatian fans are actually breaking up their own team's attacks with those flares, bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

Sorry this sport has too many ties/draws. Can't stand it, or it'd just be something I'd have to get used to.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

MrMister said:


> Sorry this sport has too many ties/draws. Can't stand it, or it'd just be something I'd have to get used to.


Draws can be amazing. Two teams evenly match makes a better game than one team completely outmatching another


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

smfh Italy shot themselves in the foot for millionth time... freakin catenaccio everytime they go up 1:0


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> The Croatian fans are actually breaking up their own team's attacks with those flares, bunch of fucking idiots.



Was thinking that too, what the fuck goes through these peoples brains?

Enjoyable game, Croatia v Spain is gonna be great.


----------



## MrMister (Mar 11, 2005)

nazzac said:


> Draws can be amazing. Two teams evenly match makes a better game than one team completely outmatching another


I can agree with that, it's just that draws have no clear conclusion; that's just something I'm not used to in American sports. It's fine if that's a rarity, but it seems pretty common here. I'd rather have an incredibly tense match between two evenly matched teams that ends with some resolution. That's all.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Enjoyable game, Croatia v Spain is gonna be great.


Imagine if Ireland gets a draw today, and then the last 2 games are played simultaneously. That's gonna be madness.

unk


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

What happens if the following results happen?

Spain 3-1 Ireland 
Italy 3-1 Ireland
Spain 1-1 Croatia

Will they have to a start game of cuppies or headers and volleys between Spain/Italy/Croatia with Given in goal?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Drawing straws?


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

AndreBaker said:


> What happens if the following results happen?
> 
> Spain 3-1 Ireland
> Italy 3-1 Ireland
> ...


team with the highest coefficient goes through

edit: or fifa ranking, cant remember which one


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Possibly, or a three way tiddlywinks match, that or Jenga anyway.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rock Paper Scissors.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Solid match, Croatia saved themselves, thank God. Italia was better, though.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

united_07 said:


> team with the highest coefficient goes through


Italy are higher in the Euro 2012 seedings, that would be harsh on Croatia who are higher in the world rankings. Or does that come into effect as well?


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Kinda tempted to bet on Dunne giving away a peno tonight.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Didn't watch the game. Surprised Italy got held to a 1 all draw. Didn't see that coming. Thought they'd find a way to sneak in a victory.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Every game with Croatia always has the customary :flair break.

Cassano is such a class act , shocked to hear he had a stroke recentley but what a recovery he has made.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Andrews and Whelan vs Xavi, Iniesta and Busquets.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

My boy KEITH ANDREWS to win this game for Ireland.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What a fucking goal


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao See when you play a striker?

:torres :torres :torres


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

They gonna lose by 4 or 5.. poor irish.


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> I bet the fucking cunt scores


:torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:torres 

legend


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

TORRES!!!

Only took him 4 minutes to make an impact. Pretty awesome goal... maybe Given could have done better.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Ireland sure do like conceding in the 1st five minutes.

:torres


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Surprised with the Italy result, they should have won. They wasted their chances in the first half and it is also their fault for playing catenaccio in the second half. Still think they will qualify but they have to win against Ireland. It is a must win for them if they are to qualify. Pirlo freekick goal was so good. Goal of tournament so far imo.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ireland are shit. Bye bye.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a strike from Torres but Given should have done better.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Why is everyone so desperate not to pass to Arbeloa? :lol

Looks like they could get through whenever they like.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Why is everyone so desperate not to pass to Arbeloa? :lol
> 
> Looks like they could get through whenever they like.


He's the best player in the world after Keith Andrews.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Why is everyone so desperate not to pass to Arbeloa? :lol
> 
> Looks like they could get through whenever they like.


That's because they know that Ireland's striker turned left back Stephan Ward is UNBEATABLE.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:lmao ref taking out the GOAT Kieth Andrews.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao

Great foul by the ref!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao the ref is definitely a spain fan. :


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Haha what on earth was he doing? Like they need any more help!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> :lmao ref taking out the GOAT Kieth Andrews.


The jealousy is sickening.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That's the referee's equivalent of telling your boss to go fuck himself

DO IT AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

mata on to help torres for dat legendary partnership

second only to downing-carroll

:side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Why the fuck didn't Torres shoot after cutting inside? Given had left a large gap when he left his line.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

spain hates shooting in general

now passing, thats how you win trophies


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

lol, that's true, but if there was ever a time to shoot!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

does iniesta ever have a bad game?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

It was a hard angle to be fair

still think maybe they should send in mata

I mean, he has a decent record vs championship sides :terry


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This game could use some Pedro. 

Iniesta is the player of the tournament so far. The guy has been magic every time he has touched the ball.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Iniesta, the best Spanish player of the first half. BOSSing every single thing that comes his way. His ball control is so immense it's surreal. What a player!
Torres has been great as well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I know it's a bit premature, but my TOTT so far: Neuer, Lahm, Hummels, Chiellini, Piszcek, Busquets, Pirlo, Iniesta, Arshavin, Dzagoev, Gomez

Obviously no group D players, they've only played once.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

EGame said:


> Iniesta is the player of the tournament so far.


No chance, so far. That would be George McFly. I mean, Mario Gomez.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Chiellini has been at fault for both the goals Italy have conceded in this tournament and is basically the single reason they're not top of their group.

Not sure how he gets in TOTT. Lescott >


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Given may as well retire. Silva just took what dignity he had left.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao @ Ireland. 

its over.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Over, Maybe next time Ireland.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Go home Ireland, you're embarrassing yourselves.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Horrible punch out by Given, and Silva passes the ball through two sets of legs. Bye, bye Ireland.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Chiellini has been at fault for both the goals Italy have conceded in this tournament and is basically the single reason they're not top of their group.
> 
> Not sure how he gets in TOTT. Lescott >


I knew somebody would point this out, but my reasoning for him playing is due to his high pressing of players, I really like how he has avioded the temptation to back off when face with quick players. He's also been very good on the ball, bringing it out of defence with ease. Regardless of mistakes, he has been a one man wall at times. 

Lets not forget that Hummels lost RVP several times last night but got away with it due to poor finishing. The standard of defending has been poor overall in this tournament. Yeah, you could point out Lescott's performance against France (one game, read the disclaimer!) but he was shockingly shit with his distribution at times which constantly put England under pressure.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Arshavin was pretty poor against Poland despite his assist imo. Would have Mandzukic over him.Maybe Cassano as well he has really impressed me.

Shweinstiger, Pirlo and Iniesta would be a crazy midfield combo.

Trying to think of the poorest players so far; Kadlec, the Holland LB , Given , Cech , Kerzakhov and Chezzers for Poland.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Kerzhakov has been good. Bad in front of goal, but he's been linking up well with the midfield.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great save by Shay! 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> I knew somebody would point this out, but my reasoning for him playing is due to his high pressing of players, I really like how he has avioded the temptation to back off when face with quick players. He's also been very good on the ball, bringing it out of defence with ease. Regardless of mistakes, he has been a one man wall at times.
> 
> Lets not forget that Hummels lost RVP several times last night but got away with it due to poor finishing. The standard of defending has been poor overall in this tournament. Yeah, you could point out Lescott's performance against France (one game, read the disclaimer!) but he was shockingly shit with his distribution at times which constantly put England under pressure.


But the mistakes negate most of his supposed good work. Those mistakes have cost Italy dearly and I now expect Croatia to qualify. I can't talk about the Croatia/Italy game beyond reading that he was at fault for the goal because I didn't see it, but I can say from the Spain game that he was pretty poor. Let in Torres a couple of times after he came on and was toyed with by Iniesta and Silva at times in the first half, often covered by the brilliance that was De Rossi (MotM imo). I do agree that defending has been below par at this tournament so far, which is great as a spectator.

Lescott was brilliant against France, and all of England's centre defensive options have pretty poor distribution unfortunately, apart from Ferdinand... :woy It also doesn't help that arguably our most composed player on the ball (in the absence of Rooney and JW19) is in his teens with 3 caps to his name.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Worst team: Given/Cech (can't choose), Holebas, Kadlec, Dunne, Boenisch, Whelan, Van Bommel, Samaras, Ninis, Kerzhakov, Doyle


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think most of the Greek team except the guy who scored in the second half vs Poland would qualify.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:torres :torres :torres :torres :torres 

OLE!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:torres - 2 goals

enaldo - 0 goals


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:torres for hatrick!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEL BOSQUE

:torres NEEDS HAT TRICK


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Oh shit, he's out.. :/


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:torres :torres

That's two for him. Hopefully he does start to get back to his best because he can have moments of brilliance just never finishes off a good move. Still, well taken goal, I did think at one point he was going to lose the ball under his feet, but hit it well.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> But the mistakes negate most of his supposed good work. Those mistakes have cost Italy dearly and I now expect Croatia to qualify. I can't talk about the Croatia/Italy game beyond reading that he was at fault for the goal because I didn't see it, but I can say from the Spain game that he was pretty poor. Let in Torres a couple of times after he came on and was toyed with by Iniesta and Silva at times in the first half, often covered by the brilliance that was De Rossi (MotM imo). I do agree that defending has been below par at this tournament so far, which is great as a spectator.
> 
> Lescott was brilliant against France, and all of England's centre defensive options have pretty poor distribution unfortunately, apart from Ferdinand... :woy It also doesn't help that arguably our most composed player on the ball (in the absence of Rooney and JW19) is in his teens with 3 caps to his name.


He was excellent vs Croatia apart from the poor positioning on that goal. Italy played a high line in the first half which snuffed Jelavic out of the game, Chiellini was central to this. Unfortunately Italy changed tactics second half and dropped deeper, fuck knows why. It also made me laugh that you haven't seen the game, so how can you even make a judgment? I've watched every game live and the bloke has shown a lot of ability compared to other players in his position, it has been a poor tournament for centre halfs so I was struggling to pick a partner for Hummels. Maybe Badstuber but nobody else has played that well.

He made several crucial tackles against Spain, and as for being toyed around with by Iniesta and co, who isn't these days? The fact that he made so many crucial tackles and blocks in a game that Italy drew is what stands out for me, not that he got drawn out of position for Fabs goal or that a fresh Torres managed to get in behind him a couple times, Italy were tired after chasing the ball all game, shit happens. In the overall circumstances he did enough to help Italy prevent Spain from winning. Spain make every opposition team look stupid at times.

Do you not see Italy beating Ireland? Because if they do then Croatia need to draw with Spain, otherwise they're out. A bit hyperbolic to suggest Chiellini has cost Italy advancement to the quarter finals already!

Lescott may have been no worse than his England compatriots in terms of distribution, but if you judge him against other players in the tournament then he has been piss poor. It's also far easier to defend when you have Parker and Gerrard sat ten yards in front of you. I need to see more of Lescott in different circumstances before making an overall judgement.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

O.K., having in mind that Ireland (ideally) already lost, Spain and Croatia are set for the next round.

Basically, if Ireland beats or draws with Italia, Spain vs Croatia is irrelevant. 

I wonder if Croatia will somehow edge out Spain, would be cool.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Damn, Cesc looks pissed off.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Poor defending from Ireland. What a thunderbolt from Fabregas though.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Italy will thrash an Irish team with nothing to play for.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, he really smashed that home with venom. Great strike. Nice to see all the Irish players asleep there.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I can't believe I thought Ireland would get to the semis. Was I pissed or something?


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Thought Ireland would be beaten by 4 or 5 goals. I wanted to see them do well.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> He was excellent vs Croatia apart from the poor positioning on that goal. Italy played a high line in the first half which snuffed Jelavic out of the game, Chiellini was central to this. Unfortunately Italy changed tactics second half and dropped deeper, fuck knows why. It also made me laugh that you haven't seen the game, so how can you even make a judgment? I've watched every game live and the bloke has shown a lot of ability compared to other players in his position, it has been a poor tournament for centre halfs so I was struggling to pick a partner for Hummels. Maybe Badstuber but nobody else has played that well.
> 
> He made several crucial tackles against Spain, and as for being toyed around with by Iniesta and co, who isn't these days? The fact that he made so many crucial tackles and blocks in a game that Italy drew is what stands out for me, not that he got drawn out of position for Fabs goal or that a fresh Torres managed to get in behind him a couple times, Italy were tired after chasing the ball all game, shit happens. In the overall circumstances he did enough to help Italy prevent Spain from winning. Spain make every opposition team look stupid at times.
> 
> ...


When you're at fault for both goals your team have conceded in the tournament, two goals that have cost you two wins, you're not TOTT worthy. This is the top level and your mistakes are always going to overshadow everything else you do, especially when it directly costs your team points and *possibly* qualification to the knockouts.

I think Ireland can't possibly be this poor again, Italy don't offer much of a goal threat, and I fancy Croatia to sneak a draw off Spain.... or at least one of those three occurring. I'm obviously not writing off Italy, they still have a great chance of qualifying, but it should be all wrapped up for them by now.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

At least our fans are still singing loud!


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> Worst team: Given/Cech (can't choose), Holebas, Kadlec, Dunne, Boenisch, Whelan, Van Bommel, Samaras, Ninis, Kerzhakov, Doyle


doyle was far better than keane against croatia.

edit, well far better is a bit much. better at least.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

We were fucking unlucky, game was on a knife edge until the fourth goal.

And I'll tell you this for nothing, Spain were fucking lucky to get out of there with a 4-0 victory. Could easily have been only 3-0.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

torres is now the 3rd highest goalscorer in spain's history.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Is there any any state in the history with better midfielders and gameplay than Spain?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> When you're at fault for both goals your team have conceded in the tournament, two goals that have cost you two wins, you're not TOTT worthy. This is the top level and your mistakes are always going to overshadow everything else you do, especially when it directly costs your team points and *possibly* qualification to the knockouts.
> 
> I think Ireland can't possibly be this poor again, Italy don't offer much of a goal threat, and I fancy Croatia to sneak a draw off Spain.... or at least one of those three occurring. I'm obviously not writing off Italy, they still have a great chance of qualifying, but it should be all wrapped up for them by now.


...but pretty much every defender has made a series of mistakes in this tournament, even Pique and Ramos. Pique was a clown against an Italian side that had very little possesion, Ramos was part of a Spain side that let Keane and co in several times tonight, thankfully for Spain they have a top class keeper.

The point is that if you were to judge this tournament's centre halfs on mistakes made then you would be struggling to pick one, let alone two. Chiellini was punished for two mistakes by great finishes, last night Hummels was fortunate to be facing an erratic RVP and big game Robben. Hummels (and Badstuber) was also fortunate to have the best keeper in the world behind him making wordly saves and crucial late blocks (Portugal). Buffon is looking a little bit more fallible these days so the Italian defence doesn't have the same insurance policy.

Also again, how can you even make a judgment when you have missed games? If you had seen all of the games then you would realise that centre halfs have been shit in this tournament all across the board. I would probably accept your opinion a bit more if you were more informed about the tournaments developments and able to form genuine knowledgeable opinions.

EDIT-



Faraday said:


> doyle was far better than keane against croatia.
> 
> edit, well far better is a bit much. better at least.


They were both really poor against Croatia, but Keane partially redeemed himself with a half decent performance tonight considering the circumstances.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Oh well, I guess it's time for all the Irish Man Utd bandwagoners to take down the Euro 2012 wallchart and put the Ryan Giggs poster back up. 

:darren


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Now that Spain are slightly in the driving sit for the next round, can we see Mata in the next game against Croatia please? enaldo


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

well that was painful to watch.


In wrestling terms:
Ireland = Rutherford 'P.S.' Hayes
Spain = Ryback


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Can't wait for :lions now. Really interested to see if Roy is going to set the team out to control the game. Must win, really. Wouldn't make any changes to the personnel. Actually yeah I would, Walcott in for Milner. Oh and more of:

:ibra

Hart

Johnson - Terry - Lescott - Cole

Walcott - Parker - Gerrard - Alexander Mark David Oxlade-Chamberlain

Young
Welbeck


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> ...but pretty much every defender has made a series of mistakes in this tournament, even Pique and Ramos. Pique was a clown against an Italian side that had very little possesion, Ramos was part of a Spain side that let Keane and co in several times tonight, thankfully for Spain they have a top class keeper.
> 
> The point is that if you were to judge this tournament's centre halfs on mistakes made then you would be struggling to pick one, let alone two. Chiellini was punished for two mistakes by great finishes, last night Hummels was fortunate to be facing an erratic RVP and big game Robben. Hummels (and Badstuber) was also fortunate to have the best keeper in the world behind him making wordly saves and crucial late blocks (Portugal). Buffon is looking a little bit more fallible these days so the Italian defence doesn't have the same insurance policy.
> 
> Also again, how can you even make a judgment when you have missed games? If you had seen all of the games then you would realise that centre halfs have been shit in this tournament all across the board. I would probably accept your opinion a bit more if you were more informed about the tournaments developments and able to form genuine knowledgeable opinions.


Ireland offered barely anything in the whole game. They had one half chance that Keane did well with off his left foot and forced a decent save. That was about it.

Chiellini was punished by two great finishes (bit of a stretch to say Cesc's was a great finish, but whatever), but then you're citing Robben and RVP's poor finishing whilst ignoring that if it wasn't for Torres' shocking performance in front of goal against Italy, you could already cite 3 or 4 goals against him by now. If that had happened, we'd be discussing him in the same vein as Given and Kadlec as the worst player in the tournament. 

I can make a judgement because he was poor in the first game, and cost his team the win in the second game. I somehow doubt he put in some Beckenbauer-esque performance amidst a barricade of Croatian pressure that overshadows both his performance against Spain and the goal he was at fault for against them as well. Fed up of repeating myself, if you make mistakes that cost your team points, you're not ToTT worthy. It's a ridiculous stance.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Italy will thrash an Irish team with nothing to play for.


Doubt it, Ireland will play without fear and with more freedom, you usually see it from teams that are knocked out/relegated, they tend to get better.

Keith Andrews is perhaps the worst player I've EVER seen.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

EFC Bronco said:


> Doubt it, Ireland will play without fear and with more freedom, you usually see it from teams that are knocked out/relegated, they tend to get better.
> 
> *Keith Andrews is perhaps the worst player I've EVER seen.*


I don't know... Samaras for Greece chalenges for that title.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> Ireland offered barely anything in the whole game. They had one half chance that Keane did well with off his left foot and forced a decent save. That was about it.
> 
> Chiellini was punished by two great finishes (bit of a stretch to say Cesc's was a great finish, but whatever), but then you're citing Robben and RVP's poor finishing whilst ignoring that if it wasn't for Torres' shocking performance in front of goal against Italy, you could already cite 3 or 4 goals against him by now. If that had happened, we'd be discussing him in the same vein as Given and Kadlec as the worst player in the tournament.
> 
> I can make a judgement because he was poor in the first game, and cost his team the win in the second game. I somehow doubt he put in some Beckenbauer-esque performance amidst a barricade of Croatian pressure that overshadows both his performance against Spain and the goal he was at fault for against them as well. Fed up of repeating myself, if you make mistakes that cost your team points, you're not ToTT worthy. It's a ridiculous stance.


Ireland had four shots on target, three of which forced good saves from Cassillas, stop telling porkies Seb! Ireland barely had the ball but still managed to find a way behind the Spain defence at times.

So which players in your opinion have been the best centre halves this tournament?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't fault the effort, just totally outclassed. Can't do anything but admire Spain, just an amazing team.

As for Ireland, I like Trap but serious changes need to be made. I wouldn't be against Trap, Dunne, Duff, Keane etc. moving on with the likes of Clarke, Coleman, McCarthy, Brady, McClean etc. finally given their chance. The fans were magnificent - before, during and after. A credit to the country. Best in the world.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

AndreBaker said:


> Ireland had four shots on target, three of which forced good saves from Cassillas, stop telling porkies Seb! Ireland barely had the ball but still managed to find a way behind the Spain defence at times.
> 
> So which players in your opinion have been the best centre halves this tournament?


I only remember one save that I would say was anything other than a standard save that I would expect any keeper to make. Well any keeper except Given... ique2

Best centre-halves? Hummels and Badstuber. Lescott obviously was great in the first game, Terry was decent too, I think Agger's looked pretty good. Ramos has had a couple of solid games. Russia have looked very solid at the back, it took a hell of a strike from Kuba to beat them. De Rossi was basically a CB against Spain and was superb. No-one really stands out though.


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

EFC Bronco said:


> Doubt it, Ireland will play without fear and with more freedom, you usually see it from teams that are knocked out/relegated, they tend to get better.
> 
> Keith Andrews is perhaps the worst player I've EVER seen.


Well and truely beaten out the gate in this tournament.One thing tho Andrews was CLASS for Ireland in both games this tournament!

Also Liverpool fans can harp on about been the best in the world etc etc but Irish fans proved tonight right up to the end that we are the best in the world at what we do :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Cheers to the Ireland fans

gone down in a glaze of orange, green and white glory


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

The singing made me proud to be Irish.

The football made me wish I was Spanish.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

To be fair it's not hard to be a rowdy fan when you're just grateful to be at the tournament and are expecting to get thrashed every game. Given both the standard of their players and the group they were drawn in, Ireland where probably the only team in the tournament who had literally no chance whatsoever of making the knock outs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> To be fair it's not hard to be a rowdy fan when you're just grateful to be at the tournament and are expecting to get thrashed every game. Given both the standard of their players and the group they were drawn in, Ireland where probably the only team in the tournament who had literally no chance whatsoever of making the knock outs.


Same in every sport bro. Rugby, Soccer doesn't matter.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

EFC Bronco said:


> Keith Andrews is perhaps the worst player I've EVER seen.


Or as we called him at Rovers, Keith 'League One' Andrews. As long as Ireland have him & Glenn Whelan as their central midfield partnership they're not going to threaten anyone at a major tournament. Whelan & Andrews up against Busquets, Alonso & Xavi is the biggest mismatch you'll ever see.

The odds of Spain winning both halves tonight were so laughable, made me easy money for me to place on Christian & Sheamus to win at No Way Out. At least there'll be one Irishman winning something.

Ireland have some good players like Duff, McGeady & McClean but they need central midfielders desperately. Gibson's there only other alternative when he's fit. Otherwise it's Paul Green. Without Google I'm sure at least 80% of people on here don't know which club he plays for or what he even looks like, even though he came on tonight.

Roll on tomorrow night for another drab performance. Two shots on goal would be an achievement.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> I only remember one save that I would say was anything other than a standard save that I would expect any keeper to make. Well any keeper except Given... ique2
> 
> Best centre-halves? *Hummels and Badstuber*. Lescott obviously was great in the first game, Terry was decent too, I think Agger's looked pretty good. Ramos has had a couple of solid games. Russia have looked very solid at the back, it took a hell of a strike from Kuba to beat them. De Rossi was basically a CB against Spain and was superb. No-one really stands out though.


I can accept the bolded.

Agger was good against Holland but should have been greatful towards Stephan Anderson who had a brilliant game in goal making several big saves. There were large gaps in the Danish defence at times, but this was forgotten due to the keepers heroics. Agger wasn't so good against Portugal who dragged him out of position several times. Probably didn't help that he kept having to cover his full back though.

Already made my points against Lescott. Also, my conditions for TOTT so far as stated were players who had played more than one game (yeah, Spain vs Ireland was still playing, but fuck it, not much was going to change) so Lescott and Terry couldn't get in anyway. That can change tommorow night.

Russia had very little defending to do against a poor Czech side but still conceeded, Malafeev had to make a series of important stops against Poland. Not sure that the Russian centre halves have been that good against average opposition at best.

Ramos is a very good defender but allowed far too much space on the counter at times tonight, once again Casillas made a trio of good diving saves which denied Ireland.

Agreed that nobody stands out, that's why I found it so difficult to choose, therefore I had to look at other qualities such as passing play, comfort in possesion and the ability to start counter attacks rather than purely defensive qualities (for that you could argue Pique, but he has been dreadful defensively) because everybody has been making mistakes. Hummels has looked good as much for his offensive play as he has for his defensive performances (despite a few lapses in concentration). In this situation it's really subjective, a case of picking the player that appeals to you the most out of a poor bunch of defenders (in this tournament, on current form). I find it difficult to see how anybody can be correct in the situation, because there are several faults to point out in all of them!


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> I don't know... Samaras for Greece chalenges for that title.


Being a Celtic fan I'll always be thankful of Samaras for this performance






Top class performance that day, otherwise, I've seen more life/movement out of a traffic cone than in Samaras.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I don't want Whelan in the Stoke side next year so it always going to be a huge mismatch when he's up against the likes of Xavi, alonso etc. 

Just a team made up of average or over the hill players..even if they do take any body the can get :troll Left my house with Jon walters doing an interview for Sky sports and got in my car to hear Jason Mcateer doing an interview for 5 live...

The fans have probably had the times of their lives so fair play to them.

Can't wait for tomorrow, I wanted him to stick with the same side, but I swear I heard today Carroll is starting


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Woy was talking about England having to be able to counter attack the Swedes in an interview earlier today, so it will probably be a similar line up to the France game with the same tactics. Very negative by the sounds of it. Oh well, the Swedes may be drawn out in their quest for a victory, they are as likely to beat us as they are against France, if not more so. Problems will arise if Sweden decide to employ similar tactics!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Safe to say it's going to be complete shite to watch. I think the odds for an under 2.5 goals might be worth a shot. I just hope France ravage Ukraine but I have a bad feeling they won't.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Roll on the Italians :cool2

The tempo of play was way too quick for our players, still delighted we got to the last 16 team format though



Nige™ said:


> Otherwise it's Paul Green. Without Google I'm sure at least 80% of people on here don't know which club he plays for or what he even looks like, even though he came on tonight.


CLUBLESS!


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Safe to say it's going to be complete shite to watch. I think the odds for an under 2.5 goals might be worth a shot. I just hope *France ravage Ukraine but I have a bad feeling they won't.*


Fuck that! We need to top the group because we will have no chance against Spain. So we need as little goals as possible. A draw would do me nice so Rooney can come back and win us the group (Y)


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hoping for a favour from Sheva tomorrow.

Then hopefully a good result against Sweden. I'd like to see Oxlade-Chamberlain on the right and Young on the left tomorrow. Central midfield 3 of Parker, Milner and Gerrard with Welbeck up front. Not a big fan of Young in the hole and would love to see some pace on both wings.

:lions


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Tomkin said:


> I don't want Whelan in the Stoke side next year so it always going to be a huge mismatch when he's up against the likes of Xavi, alonso etc.
> 
> Just a team made up of average or over the hill players..even if they do take any body the can get :troll *Left my house with Jon walters doing an interview for Sky sports and got in my car to hear Jason Mcateer doing an interview for 5 live*...
> 
> ...


Nobody personified how daft the Irish selection process is more than this bloke.






Bloody scousers.

On Carroll, do. not. want.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Irish support was incredible, as you'd expect.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Man, Paul Green. You know it's bad when you bring on someone Derby County released. Ireland are even worse than Greece. They don't even have an Irish Messi (outside of O'Shea).

Daily Mail's ratings of the match last night was LOL. The stand-outs..
Holland: Stekelenberg 6, Willems 6, Sneijder 5, Robben 6
Germany: Neuer 6, Hummels 6 (Badstuber 7 as comparison), Ozil 7, Schweinsteiger 8, Gomez 9











:troll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> I don't understand why people on here are comparing Ronaldo to Xavi and Iniesta, Ronaldo does a completely different job to those guys, it's like asking who is the better player out of Ashley Cole and Wayne Rooney. You could argue that Xavi and Iniesta have been far more effective in what they do over the last decade, but there are far too many variables involved to make straight comparisons with players in other positions. Ronaldo/Messi is a valid comparison, Lionel being the superior player.



Actually it's pretty easy to compare, you just have to look at which man performs the tasks of their position to the highest standard. Ronaldo has earned nearly all his acclaim from domestic competition whereas Xavi and Iniesta have been immense in a multitude of different environments.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Willems put in a 3/10 performance at best. Constantly out of position, poor at tracking Muller's runs, forver conceeding possesion and ineffective on the overlap with Stuart Ripley (for England, not Blackburn) style crosses.

Giving Neuer the same score as Stekelenberg is a joke. Neuer was immense and only beaten by a worldy. 8/10 for him. Stekelenberg was all over the place for Holland in spite of making a couple of very good stops. His positioning on the second goal was piss poor.

I can kind of understand the rating given to Hummels who switched off several times (but wasn't punished due to poor finishing) but he made up for the lapses in concentration with quality on the ball and otherwise good defending.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Actually it's pretty easy to compare, you just have to look at which man performs the tasks of their position to the highest standard. Ronaldo has earned nearly all his acclaim from domestic competition whereas Xavi and Iniesta have been immense in a multitude of different environments.


That's without taking into account the variables such as quality of team mates and the style of support (tactics) available. Xavi and Iniesta are quality, there's no doubting that, but they are playing in a fantastic international side that would arguably still be very strong without them. I'm pretty sure that Ronaldo would still be mentally weak if he played for Spain (for example) but there's no way to tell for sure.

I see Messi and Ronaldo as comparable because their club sides and international sides are of a reasonably similar quality, although Argentina are probably much better now. Messi has performed better in similar circumstances.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> That's without taking into account the variables such as quality of team mates and the style of support (tactics) available. Xavi and Iniesta are quality, there's no doubting that, but they are playing in a fantastic international side that would arguably still be very strong without them. I'm pretty sure that Ronaldo would still be mentally weak if he played for Spain (for example) but there's no way to tell for sure.
> 
> I see Messi and Ronaldo as comparable because their club sides and international sides are of a reasonably similar quality, although Argentina are probably much better now. Messi has performed better in similar circumstances.


I get your point. Argentina are way ahead of Portugal in player quality though. They nearly always have a great side on paper but something always seems to go wrong for them. And not in the England "we think we have a golden generation but really haven't" sense but in always underperforming with genuinely world class talent.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> I get your point. Argentina are way ahead of Portugal in player quality though. They nearly always have a great side on paper but something always seems to go wrong for them. And not in the England "we think we have a golden generation but really haven't" sense but in always underperforming with genuinely world class talent.


Unfortunately football's not played on paper! Portugal and Argentina were similar in overall quality at the 2006 world cup though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Looked like the Torres of old out there. Great first goal. Hopefully Torres gets more goals and can play like this with us next season. Fingers crossed. :torres

I have a feeling :ibra will score tomorrow.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Looked like the Torres of old out there. Great first goal. Hopefully Torres gets more goals and can play like this with us next season. Fingers crossed. :torres
> 
> I have a feeling :ibra will score tomorrow.


Wont happen. 

Torres is finished, scoring against a painfully bad Ireland team doesn't mean much at all.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cheated out of it, the ref was assaulting our players for God's sake. Nah, we're awful. Fair play to the fans though, sang their hearts out even while we were being hammered. Also, Torres isn't back. It was basically a pre-season friendly out there for him tonight. What happened to him in the Italy game when the pressure was on? He bottled multiple chances.










Sweet Jesus....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Best one of the tournament so far ^^.

Someone remember to get a compilation of all these babes at the end of the tournament.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

oh my god.................................................................................................................................................

that pic


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh my fuck...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

And then you have the french representative


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Italy-Croatia was a good match. Spain I expected to beat Ireland by a good margin. I'll go for 2 drawS: ENG-SWE, UKR-FRA


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fuck, football who is that bird... ^_^


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> I agree that the coach is to blame for poor tactics, but you can't place the entire burden on his shoulders. The feeble Greek players must take some responsibility for their own shortcomings. Maybe there are better players available to Greece, but I find it difficult to be believe that there are quality wholesale changes available in their squad.
> 
> I can't be bothered to continue this discussion because it's clear that your own fanboyish mentality is tainting your view on reality. I doubt you will be taking the rose tinted glasses off anytime either. One thing I will ask is can you stop telling blatant stat based lies to suit your own biased agenda, you seem reasonable but the bullshit doesn't help me (and others) to take you seriously.
> 
> Good luck to Greece in their last match, hopefully we will see them try and attack!


I guess I am over doing it with my predictions etc... but can you blame me???
With all the shit going on in my home country I am just hoping that our Football team can bring some positive news rather than the negative news that has been plastered on our country for years.

The Greek national team is full of inside politics and it's really damaging our football team reputation. Players like Karagounis and Katsouranis should have been out of the national team before Euro 2008 but for some reason we look at Greece's starting lineups at EURO 2012 and they are there. Players like Fetfatzidis and Ninis are being treated like shit and held back... and for what? for old idiots such as Karagounis and Katsouranis to hog up the spotlight. Alright we get it you were a big part of our 2004 triumph but that was a long time ago and you have to get over it. Greeks actually have a name for them and we call it the KK Combo.. as a joke.

The reason why I was so confident pre tournament is because I really thought that Santos was going to play Fetfatzidis, Ninis etc... the players that actually have talent and can run 90 minutes without gasping for air.... but I was wrong, so so wrong.

Hopefully he pulls his head out of his ass and plays our talented players for the Russia game.

(Y)


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cheated out of it, the ref was assaulting our players for God's sake. Nah, we're awful. Fair play to the fans though, sang their hearts out even while we were being hammered. Also, Torres isn't back. It was basically a pre-season friendly out there for him tonight. What happened to him in the Italy game when the pressure was on? He bottled multiple chances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:shaq


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the official city counter

4 goals 3 assists? WORLD CLASS


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK that chick is my new fav of the euros


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My predictions for the group D games:
Ukraine 2-2 France
England 1-2 Sweden

Group C is exciting, cant wait to see the last two matches from that group.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cheated out of it, the ref was assaulting our players for God's sake. Nah, we're awful. Fair play to the fans though, sang their hearts out even while we were being hammered. Also, Torres isn't back. It was basically a pre-season friendly out there for him tonight. What happened to him in the Italy game when the pressure was on? He bottled multiple chances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE EURO2012<3<3<3<3


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Its my birthday today, can you guys get together some cash and post that chick to my house for me to play with?? Cheers...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Is the England game the earlier or later game? Not sure if I want to get up at 4:00am to watch another boring England performance, but if its later, I might think about it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Is the England game the earlier or later game? Not sure if I want to get up at 4:00am to watch another boring England performance, but if its later, I might think about it.


I hate the early games as well cuz I usually miss them. England's is the later game so you might consider giving it a shot. Hoping for an England win tonight. Goodluck.


----------



## Dan 22 (May 29, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> I LOVE EURO2012<3<3<3<3



thechive.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/natalia-siwiec-hot-bikini-14.jpg?w=370&h=[/url]

She is the girl in red. Can't post it yet. Name - Natalia Siwiec


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ that chic... Hot definitely but still prefer the Russian one. She has something about her.

The ref of the Spain/Ireland match seemed to be a Spain mark on the field. So LOL-worthy.

I hope Sheva annihilates France today. I really want Ukraine to advance, but I can't see them beating France. As for England/Sweden, Woy wants to sit back and allow the Swedes to play? WHAT? Then who is he going to attack? Spain?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Dan 22 said:


> thechive.files.wordpress.com/2009/04/natalia-siwiec-hot-bikini-14.jpg?w=370&h=[/url]
> 
> She is the girl in red. Can't post it yet. Name - *Natalia Siwiec*


Thank you!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Already got dibs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Dayum that chick is fineeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

:jordan2

Also Mandzukic is certainately doing his bit to get noticed 3 goals in 2 games, and he's a freebie.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

If Torres shows up like he did in 2008 Euro, then it may very well be a repeat of the 2008 final with Germany.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll take ANY possible final over Spain/Germany. ANY.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Please no, i dont want a Spain vs Germany Final. I rather see a Russia vs Greece Final.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I never sad I wanted to see it, I just said that's what will likely happen if Torres is on form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> League goals in 2011/2012: 27 by Carroll (4), A. Young (6), Welbeck (9), Milner (3), Gerrard (5), Parker (0) combined. 28 by Zlatan alone.


:lol


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

That list is obviously flawed , they didn't add Downing's goals to the total.

:downing


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> :lol


He also scored more than Rooney if i am not wrong. 

Zlatan is really underrated by the english. I hope Sweden beats them and he scores the winner to shut them up.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Match fixing isn't a laughing matter Kiz.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Samoon said:


> He also scored more than Rooney if i am not wrong.
> 
> Zlatan is really underrated by the english. I hope Sweden beats them and he scores the winner to shut them up.


Bit of a sweeping statement isn't it? I don't think anyone doubts his talent, just his consistency

Anyway I'm glad England-Sweden is the later game tonight, means I get to go out on the piss and watch it at the same time :mark:


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Calvin Klein said:


> I never sad I wanted to see it, I just said that's what will likely happen if Torres is on form.


Yes, you didn't.

You said likely. I (and a few others) didn't like the likelihood.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait to watch :ibra do nothing tonight and then watch all the Silly A fans defend him religiously.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

forza overrated

if both teams play defensive counter attacking play, this could be hilarious


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ibra unlucky he's going to be against the stopper joleon. rooney twice, benzema, plus others.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

To be fair I think the Forza twins may have been correct about Pirlo > Xavi :torres


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Ibra is shit and massively overrated. Never does it in big games and even if he performs well tonight that will not change my mind because we are hardly a top team.

Predictions for tonight:
Ukraine 1-2 France
England 1-0 Sweden


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lol ibra being shit.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Shit - No 

Overrated - Yes


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

LOL at England fans dismissing Ibra. Would be superb if he were to score the winning goal against them tonight.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ More likely of a Joe Hart own goal than that.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Always laugh when he's called overrated. Everyone says the same thing, so who's overrating him? Still, he won't be scoring any winners today :lions

Andy Carroll replacing Ox apparently... :|


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

M'Vila ready for this evening (Y)


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Ibra is shit and massively overrated. Never does it in big games and even if he performs well tonight that will not change my mind because we are hardly a top team.
> 
> Predictions for tonight:
> Ukraine 1-2 France
> England 1-0 Sweden


Ibra is better than all your strikers apart from Rooney, so think twice before calling him shit. He is very talented. I agree that he is overrated though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Always laugh when he's called overrated. Everyone says the same thing, so *who's overrating him?* Still, he won't be scoring any winners today :lions
> 
> Andy Carroll replacing Ox apparently... :|


Silly A fans like Bananas, Forza twins and Samoon.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but he is a very, very good striker. he is in no way shit. does he go missing in big games? yes. 28 league goals is the opposite of shit. saying he's shit puts him in the same category as the carroll's of football, which just isnt true.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

But at least Carroll will be on the winning side tonight ique2 hopefully


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I am not denying that he is a big game flop but to say he is shit is hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god you better hope ibra doesnt score a couple.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I remember when I still thought he was going to prove that he was world class. The season where he joined Milan. I thought he was going to lead them deep into the Champions League. Only for him to have two annonymous performances against Tottenham.

Sorry, I don't think much of him. Doesn't do it on the international stage. Doesn't do it in Europe. Had a bit of a struggle in Spain. Meh.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> ^Already got dibs


Damn, gonna search for a different pic then


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Ibra is better than all your strikers apart from Rooney, so think twice before calling him shit. He is very talented. I agree that he is overrated though.


Saying he is better then all our strikers bar Rooney is not saying much really. Shit is the wrong word but I find him to be lazy and the talent he does have he fails to use. 




Bananas said:


> LOL at England fans dismissing Ibra. Would be superb if he were to score the winning goal against them tonight.


And I will still think he is overrated. We have to worst squad we have had in years. While we played well vs France this is still true.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Considering the amount of stick Ibra gets, he is underrated, if anything. There are a section of fans that regard him as the best striker in the world, but that's a minority. Ibra is a very good player. He isn't a striker with the caliber of van Persie, Aguero, Rooney, etc, but he is one-notch below them. It's insane people think he isn't that good.




Hollywood Hams said:


> To be fair I think the Forza twins may have been correct about Pirlo > Xavi :torres


Considering their entire careers, I'd lodge a minority report on Pirlo being better than Xavi. Now now, of course.


Edit:

Prediccion la hora--a draw between the Swedes and the English. A victory for France.

What I'd hope, Ukraine beat France. Don't care for England/Sweden.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

blanc finally rewarding clichy for his fantastic season and realising that evra is a downright liability on the left

now after saying that i eagerly await clichy's mistake leading to a sheva goal.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Fucking hell, I thought my tv just exploded during the French national anthem. Screen turned blue and I heard a loud bang (volume cranked right up), caught me off guard because I wasn't paying full attention. Lovely weather in Ukraine.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it actually buggered up my stream as well :lol


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

A draw.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

FFS! Shit weather is going to delay the England game I bet.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow match postponed but for something other than racism, Referee has done the right thing however.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Match suspended... for now... due to the terrible weather. Look at the thunder and the stadium is completely engulfed in the bad weather.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't remember the last time a major game was halted by rain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

absolutely the right thing to do, very dangerous and unplayable conditions.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Foreshadowed said:


> Match suspended... for now... due to the terrible weather. *Look at the thunder* and the stadium is completely engulfed in the bad weather.


You can't see thunder :troll


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't think I've ever seen such horrendous weather in my life, not in a live setting anyway. It's like end of the world shit. Maybe the 2012 rumours were true! Just joking.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow! This is insane. Wonder if were even going to get a game today. Fkn hope so!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

will this delay the eng-swe game?


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That weather is fucking insane. Don't think I've ever seen it that bad. Oh well, at least it is that which has suspended the game... for now!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

damn looks like the weather got to WrestlingForum too...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

It's not the rain that's delaying it's the crazy lightning.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

What a bunch of women, a bit of rain never hurt anybody!

On a side note, why are ITV intent on using pundits that nobody can understand? First they had Peter Reid, then Jamie Carragher and now Gordon Strachan. I hope they don't have them all on at the same time, it'll be like watching a foreign stream

Seriously though, anyone remember hearing/reading about this?

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/203137.stm


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

A delay could benefit England as it would shorten Ukraine/Frances preperation for the final group game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WOW the games not gonna start for another 35 minutes.. MAYBE.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So no kick-off before 6pm meaning that the SWE/ENG match will be starting just as FRA/UKR is ending which makes thing very intresting


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

seems legit


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

If anybody wants a tip for the France vs England match, lump on a 1-1 draw!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Darth Vader :mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Seriously someone get a translator for Strachan


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

At least the Ukraine and France fans don't have to tolerate Cliff Richards like Tennis fans do at Wimbledon during rain breaks. It could be worse for them.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Nope, england game wont be delayed.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Eduard Khil said:


> You can't see thunder :troll


You know what I mean, the white flashes and shit. >:0P


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I would of actually liked this situation to of happend during the Ireland/Spain game, would of been very intresting to see how Spain adapted to the conditions against an Irish team who would of been a little bit more used to those kind of conditions.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> A delay could benefit England as it would *shorten Ukraine/Frances preperation for the final group game.*


by an hour ique2

They should delay England/:ibra by an hour too, I wanna watch both games and not at once.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the england game is delayed by 15 minutes


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ribery: "COME AT ME BRO"


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Has to be one of the nosiest games I've heard. Amazing. I said it'd be an exciting game.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the funny part is, ribery looks legit pissed :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tymo had just come back from the toilet


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YOHAN YOU BEAUTY!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

well this ones over.. gonna go get some food before the BIG MATCH!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Would be nice if England scored a few goals in a comfortable win tonight, I know it is unlikely to happen but they do need to out score the French in the next two games. I would't fancy England's chances against Spain at all, however I think they would beat Italy/Croatia.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mexes looks like Mickey Rourke in Iron Man 2


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Would be so amazing if Italy and Croatia would be able to win their respective matches for group C. With Spain knocked out, it increases Germany's chances to win.

And tonight I will be supporting Sweden too.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cabaye looked class , amazing Newcastle paid 4 million for him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im sorry, did any french go to see this game

it was more silent than a library


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Cabaye had a buyout clause at Lille, didn't he? Surprised there wasn't more competition for his signature. Wasn't as if he only played a bit-part role in their title winning season. 

2-1 to England I reckon, Welbeck first scorer.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's time. Must win now. C'mon.

:lions


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cabaye > Thiago, seb.

:kobe


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

SAVE_ENGLAND.CARROLL

HOW THE FUCK IS THERE NO CARROLL SMILEY?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

c'mon lions

goals from terry and coleslaw










caroll smilie


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

zlatan to ruin your hopes.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hopefully more offensive football from england otherwise I grant them their loss.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

BBC1 can allow you to watch England/Sweden with Chris Moyles commentating on the red button.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Foreshadowed said:


> BBC1 can allow you to watch England/Sweden with Chris Moyles commentating on the red button.


Rather listen to Jamie Carragher & Patrick Veira attempt commentery


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> Rather listen to Jamie Carragher & Patrick Veira attempt commentery


:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Terry running :kenny


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

The horse scores!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BIG ANDEH!

Great cross from :stevie


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

save_england.carroll.complete


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Another assist for Gerrard and what a cross it was. Great header from Carroll also.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BIG ANDEH


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Stevie G! That's all I can say!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

God I hate Lawrenson.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Sweden look poor


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Someone needs to tell Lawro that simply passing the ball forward doesn't mean we are "forcing the play"


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:terry is defending like a maniac and kicking down swedes

just dont expect any running


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Decent first half from England but we really need to keep the ball better as our passing has been very sloppy at times, however, Sweden have been worse. England need to up the tempo a bit second half, get Young into it more as he didn't supply any crosses really and keep the ball better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Think they shoulda picked storage over welbeck?

welbeck looked kinda lost when he was making that run. good tackle against him though


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Good half for England they need to get another goal quickly in the second half. England don't need to make this game harder than it needs to be, Sweden look poor.

Gerrard's second assist, finally performing at international level.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Match was dull from the outset but picked up after the goal. Exciting game from then on although the tempo eventually dropped towards the ending of the half. Can't name England's best player from the 1st half. Players like Gerrard, Carroll (for his goal), Parker and Milner have been outstanding. What a goal Carroll scored. Gerrard's cross was great as well. Typical of Stevie G! 

The worst English player out there is Johnson. Gives the ball away way too easily. Also Zlatan has been pretty lively and by far the only Swedish capable of causing troubles. England's defence has been sensational IMO. Well organised. Rebuffing everything thrown at them. Gonna be an exciting 2nd half. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

England have started poor second half. Need to keep the ball better and stop giving it away so cheaply.

Pathetic! Terrible defending. What a shit start from England and we've allowed a poor Sweden team to get back into it.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Mellberg :troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAL!!!!!!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

IBRAH THE GOAT!!! YEEEEAAAAAAAHHHH! DEM SCISSORS!


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

Cannot do anything the easy way and i'm sorry but that world class keeper Joe Hart should have saved that.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Fucking Johnson.. :cashley would have cleared that.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Example said:


> Cannot do anything the easy way and i'm sorry but that world class keeper Joe Hart should have saved that.


Hart did save it, it deflected in off Johnson. Probably would have been pushed out for a corner if Johnson had not got a deflection, after playing Mellberg on in the first place.

But yeah, England, build you up just to let you down...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, forum crash just when Melberg scored the second!

And nice save there.

Damn, now 2-2. This match is getting great.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

............


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

IngerLOLnd


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Mellberg is my new favourite player.

EDIT: Lol Walcott.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

WHAT A GOAL THEO!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SUPER SUB THEO!!!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

THEO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nice goal Walcott


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What's wrong with England's defense? From resolute defence to poor defence. Now deteriorating as fuck!

WHAT A GOAL FROM WALCOTT!


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Super THEO WALCOTT!

Unsaveable. Right in the top corner :lol


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

cmon foul.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Damn come on Sweden!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Johnson is a fucking liability


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Glen Johnson is laughably bad.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lawrence: Glen Johnson has been England's best defender...

Yep...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

England is horrible at defending. They could really do with someone like Rio Ferdinand...


GOOAAALL


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!

:lions


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Awesome goal from England


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

WELBECK!!!!!!!

Theo is saving our campaign!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Martin Lawrenson... talking shit.

England have made Sweden look like beasts.

What a beautiful finish by Welbeck.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice goal from Welbeck


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Good GOD..what a fucking goal!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Really nice goal. But Sweden has too win dammit, have my money on them lol


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Welbeck is so good.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Thank fuck for :theo

England always try their best to fuck it up

:lions


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

England


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I genuinely thought Sweden would win when it was 2-1. Theo changed the game.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow what a game! 

Sweden has been Eliminated! Go join Ireland


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Phew, we got away with that one

Defensive posistioning needs to improve big time, if we play like that against a team like Spain or a Germany then we will get humped again


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Welbeck you fucking beauty!!!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

What a game.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

What the fuck did I just watch?! What a game. I seriously thought it was typical England when we went down 2-1. But fuck, what an impact by Theo FUCKING Walcott! I'm amazed he could do that sort of thing. Also a good cross to Welbeck, maybe just behind him, but he did well to turn and get something on it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Ibra was amazing. His winning goal will be one I will never forget.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

:theo > :ibra


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

still the man with the most individual talent on the pitch by very far.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> still the man with the most individual talent on the pitch by very far.


Would be great if he had the attitude and workrate to go with it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congratulations to England, Ibra is a class player, sadly he plays for Sweden.*


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Class finish from Welbeck. A Rooney/Welbeck partnership would instantly improve England's attack tenfold. Walcott was terrific, should take Ashley Young (poor in both matches) or James Milner's place against Ukraine. Not going to keep clean sheets or retain the ball, so should try to beat teams with pace.

Still amazes me that Micah Richards and Michael Carrick weren't selected. Martin Kelly and Jordan Henderson instead is just ridiculous.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

yes it would.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:rooney: TIME :mark:



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> still the man with the most individual talent on the pitch by very far.


That alone can't make you the best


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Shot from Ibra blocked by Hartdog was amazing

the guy put in huge effort, his attitude sucked but he was seriously a one man army


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

But would Walcott do that for 90mins? He's pretty great as an impact sub, just like he showed tonight.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ibra just showed what a lazy bastard he is, all the talent in the world but a poor attitude and zero work ethic


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lazy? come on, he was all over the place

and this is coming from someone who really hates the bastard


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Have to go with Walcott/OX now. DAT PACE.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

how shit was ashley young btw


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Young was hilariously bad. 

England were so poor for the first 20 minutes or so in that second half, but fair play to them, got back in it. Walcott got lucky enough for the first goal but the run and cross for Welbeck was superb and the finish was classy as it gets. They can't start with Milner again IMO, he hurts them so much as an attacking threat. Carroll started well, but faded as the game went on. I'd give Rooney and Welbeck their chance up front, they were playing some amazing stuff towards the end of the season.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Always thought England would win at 2-1 down. Simply because Sweden manage to still be worse than us. Pretty terrible performances from everyone bar Welbeck and Lescott. 

Theo showed exactly why he should start on the wing ahead of Milner. Milner just isn't a natural winger and even though Theo's shit most of the time he at least gives you that something as he proved just which makes him dangerous. Milner's just really ordinary on the right.

Thought Carroll played a good target man first half but let it down in the second. So glad that Welbeck is taking his chance. No question that he starts with Rooney vs Ukraine. Been our best attacking player so far and he gets the best out of our best player so it should be a no brainer. 

Glen Johnson is fucking horrendous. Absolute horror show at RB. All over the place defensively and cost us 2 goals and almost the game. Terry exposed for the slow mediocre defender he is. Cole had a rare bad game too I thought. At least Lescott looked strong at the back. Still think Hart looks really uncertain on current form. Constantly baffled at how forward Parker ended up playing with Gerrard barely ever breaking forward bar the end where he almost started and finished an attack. Them two are playing the total wrong way around. Milner was poor again. I'd be shocked if Theo or Ox doesn't start the Ukraine match. Really poor showing again from Young but he's our best threat going forward with Rooney and Welbeck so he has to play again. 

:ibra without a goal in another big European match ique2

France will annihilate Sweden. Should have scored way more than 2 vs Ukraine really. Last 20 minutes they just went into flight mode which didn't make sense given how critical GD will probably be and they don't want to finish 2nd and most likely face Spain. Ribery/Nasri/Benzema look so dangerous and even more so with Menez in place of Malouda. Look strong at the back too which for me really puts them and Germany ahead of the rest of the pack with Spain. Some terrible defences at this tournament and fully shown by only 3 clean sheets in the first 16 games.

Bang on course for Russia/Germany/Spain/France Group Winners :mark:

Predicting Poland/Portugal/Croatia/England to join them.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

come on, asides from being beaten for speed in the start :terry had a decent game


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

:ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra :ibra


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Great win for England. Walcott made a big impact as a sub, scored one and set up another. Next game Rooney is back, can't wait for England vs Ukraine. Come on England!!!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm rather late giving feedback but that's mostly due to the forums being down/going through data maintenance. Anyway, England looked decent first half but were very sloppy on the ball and couldn't maintain the ball for long periods of time and thus, we allowed Sweden to attack with ease at times. Second half, we started poor; horrible defending, carelessness on the ball and countless errors. Once we were behind 2-1 though, England started to show that team spirit and Walcott coming on also helped the team have that extra energy on the pitch.

Walcott was fantastic, scoring a great goal and setting up Welbeck, who once again showed his huge potential with a brilliant finish. A good result, 3 points in the bag and now onto Ukraine. Rooney being back is a huge plus and I can see him partnering with Welbeck to form that United combination, which was fantastic towards the end of last season. I think Young although being woeful today (or yesterday as it were) should start as he can usually link up well with Rooney and Welbeck. Young has been poor the past two games but before the tournament, he looked good for England so I think he deserves another chance.

Mark (called him Martin for some odd reason a few pages back) Lawrenson saying Glen Johnson was our best defender against Sweden... what game was he watching!? He was such a liability and has been in the last 3 or 4 matches he's competed in for England. Why Richards never made it I'll never know.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Welbeck is class. What a header by Carroll as well.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> LOL at England fans dismissing Ibra. Would be superb if he were to score the winning goal against them tonight.


ique2


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess England are better when they have low expectations. It seems that now France and England will qualify. Hopefully Ukraine can upset England but it probably won´t happen. 

I did not watch the match so how did ibra play


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

England did great to come back from 2-1 down. France look like they hitting form, can be dangerous


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Is it only me or does anyone else think England were nearly the complete opposite of the side they were in the first half with that appalling first 20 mins of the 2nd half?
Everything was wrong. From defence to attack. Think the defence was pretty solid in the first 45 mins but went into obscurity early in the second half. They really need to work on defending set pieces as both goals came from set pieces. Johnson defo needs to step up as well. Rooney will be back, which is great news.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I guess England are better when they have low expectations. It seems that now France and England will qualify. Hopefully Ukraine can upset England but it probably won´t happen.
> 
> I did not watch the match so how did ibra play


Average


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Average


Who was the best player for Sweden?


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Mellberg obviously, scoring two goals makes you the match player for your team imo. Plus Sweden are just a bunch of average players apart from Källström and Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> Mellberg obviously, scoring two goals makes you the match player for your team imo. Plus Sweden are just a bunch of average players apart from Källström and Ibrahimovic.


He scored one acccording to livescore.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea a bit unfair for johnson to call that an OG. Ill say mellberg scored 2.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Why did Ashley Young start? He was terrible in the first game and he topped that last night. James Milner shouldn't be starting either. He provides more defensive covering than Chamberlain, but after you concede two goals, it's not something to talk about. Chamberlain brings in creativity. Put him on the right.

Theo was amazing and that is exactly what why he was born--to be an impact sub. He can go down as one of the best impact players off the bench because he really does have match-changing instincts in him.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> yea a bit unfair for johnson to call that an OG. Ill say mellberg scored 2.


The ball was going away from goal and Johnson diverted it in, by the law of the game it was an own goal.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I guess England are better when they have low expectations. It seems that now France and England will qualify. Hopefully Ukraine can upset England but it probably won´t happen.
> 
> I did not watch the match so how did ibra play


Ibra was amazing. Apart from the goal Mellberg scored, I'd go as far to call him their MOTM. He was their most influential player last night. Drawing sensational saves from Joe Hart. Think he had a hand in one of the goals Mellberg scored which was said to be an OG by Johnson.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

once again lescott plays and a top line striker doesnt score ique2.

ibra, van persie, rooney x2, benzema. probably missing a few.

didnt watch any of the game cos i really couldnt care but milner isnt a winger, it's ridiculous he's played on the wing, he's there to cover johnson but johnson is horrid defensively so at times he was probably playing rb. he's a cm coming off limited game time, stupid to play him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Russia to win and the other match to draw.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Really disapointed both games are on at the same time , wanted to watch both.

:woy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

They're boring anyway imo


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Ibra didn't have a great game at all.

He had a good 15 minutes in the second half, the rest of the game was him shrugging his shoulders and misplacing passes.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Prediction for today matches: 
Russia 4-1 Greece
Poland 2-2 Czech Republic


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibrah had a good game. Not average, not great. He was Sweden's best performer, Mellberg aside.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

WELBZZZZ


i was round a mates house last night watching the game and they were all saying how shit Welbeck is, then looks who go and gets the winner. So happy it was Welbeck who got the goal, it should defintely be him and Rooney starting the next match











even fat ronaldo commented on twitter



> Claro Ronaldo ‏@ClaroRonaldo
> What a fantastic goal! RT @Kabalega_9 3-2 to England Walcott to Welbeck.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^What a sick goal


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

i'd love Rooney to have the worst game of his career if he starts over mighty Andy Carroll :troll


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Poland v Czech will be a great game , what an atmosphere that will be.

Think Poland will come out on top , will be close though.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rush said:


> i'd love Rooney to have the worst game of his career if he starts over mighty Andy Carroll :troll


rooney's worst game > carroll's average game


:troll


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> Ibra was amazing. Apart from the goal Mellberg scored, I'd go as far to call him their MOTM. He was their most influential player last night. Drawing sensational saves from Joe Hart. Think he had a hand in one of the goals Mellberg scored which was said to be an OG by Johnson.


This. His set-up for the goal was awesome and when you consider the amount of men marking him he played really well, his holding play was outstanding and his strength awe inspiring. Some of his passes were poor and he went a bit invisible in the last fifteen minutes but he was the inspiration behind Sweden's performance. Far, far from average. I imagine Ashley Cole was brilliant though because of THOSE BLOCKS! Please get Baines and Jagielka in the team already, England's defence is appalling as I knew it would be.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Terry needs to be dropped , complete shambles last night. 

Watching him attempt to run was just , well lets say I felt bad for they guy lol.

Also, can't believe it but I think England really lack that :barry kind of midfielder who they can bring on to sure up the midfield, I mean who do we have Hedenrson?


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> once again lescott plays and a top line striker doesnt score ique2.
> 
> ibra, van persie, rooney x2, benzema. probably missing a few.
> 
> didnt watch any of the game cos i really couldnt care but milner isnt a winger, it's ridiculous he's played on the wing, he's there to cover johnson but johnson is horrid defensively so at times he was probably playing rb. he's a cm coming off limited game time, stupid to play him.


Shocking to think that Milner used to be a good dribbler in his early days and thrived on running at full backs down the wing to the byline. He must have had the natural instinct trained out of him to be this bad in current form, possibly by MON when he was at Villa? At least I think that's when his conversion to midfield water carrier began. You hardly ever see Milner run at full backs with the ball anymore, and when he does the end result is usually the ball being run out of play or Milner being tackled and winning a throw in at best. He did put in a couple of good crosses last night though.

Lescott was solid again but shit on the ball like all of the England players. I also think that he and Terry should take more responsibility when organising defensive set pieces. Glen Johnson should never have been given such an important marking job in an extremely vulnerable position for Sweden's second goal. Common sense would dictate that if Johnson is unable to be disciplined when defending in open play then he will also struggle during corners and free kicks. I'm sure there will be plenty of work done on set pieces by England in the next four days.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

NO FOOTBALL BRAIN. STILL LIVING OFF THE CROATIA HATTRICK.

Still saves England & was by a distance our best player in 30 minutes.

:theo :theo :theo :theo

Oh, and Lescott wasn't that good. At all. Not as bad as Milner, Parker, Young & Johnson though, who were all dreadful. Practically everyone barring 3 wasn't up to it. Gerrard was a bit of a cunt for denying Ox his first England goal as well. He was in a much better position to score. Selfish.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's not get too carried away with Walcott. One goal where big questions should be asked of the Swedish keeper and a cut back that was only a talking point due to a sublime finish. It was hardly an intended pass, I doubt Theo was thinking "that Welbeck's gonna do a spinny thing, yeah I'll play it behind him". Yes he was good, yes he made a difference, but his freshness and pace against a shit, slow team who were tiring should be a given (in before Shay).

I was one of the few who were advocating him to go (check out my reasons in the 'what would your squad be' bit at the start of this thread) because on his day he's a difference maker, but it was just a cameo appearance against a poor side. Need to see more of that on a regular basis before claiming he's the messiah. As is typical with football fans (obviously not all) we tend to over exaggerate a player's performance with knee jerk reactions, whether they're good or bad.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Big game Walcott always rises to the occasion


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Any goalkeeper worth his salt should've saved that strike. His contribution was well overrated.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:terry :theo

Whole team build up for the third goal was great, not just the finish and assist. Dat throw-in saving touch from Stevie G as well in the build up to the first goal.

I don't think Walcott should start the next game.

Olof how could you?  Still looks like he can play, one of Sweden's best players last night and denied Welbeck a couple of times when it was 1 vs 1 between them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Think we should start with Carroll and Rooney against Ukraine, might seem a bit harsh to drop Welbeck but Carroll offers that presence in the air which Welbeck doesn't have and gives us another route of attack. Not sure who I'd have on the wings, neither Milner or Young did much yesterday


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Think we should start with Carroll and Rooney against Ukraine, might seem a bit harsh to drop Welbeck but Carroll offers that presence in the air which Welbeck doesn't have and gives us another route of attack. Not sure who I'd have on the wings, neither Milner or Young did much yesterday


Nah got to be Welbeck and Rooney upfront, they have played well together all season. Rooney isnt a player who is going to get onto Carroll's flick ons, and along with ashley young on the left all 3 usually link up well


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> NO FOOTBALL BRAIN. STILL LIVING OFF THE CROATIA HATTRICK.
> 
> Still saves England & was by a distance our best player in 30 minutes.
> 
> :theo :theo :theo :theo


I hate when people do this. All his criticism for England before this game were apt. He was brilliant coming on and he thankfully saved England, but history doesn't just get deleted. Let's hope he can push on now.



Nige™ said:


> Any goalkeeper worth his salt should've saved that strike. His contribution was well overrated.


I don't think he contribution was overrated. He did change the game. No matter if the keeper should have saved the shot, or if the defence shouldn't have let him get into that crossing position, the fact is he did. He brought on a very much needed spark and as England fans, I think we need to be happy with this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

only watched the first half of ukraine/france but ukraine's defence was horrid, and if it wasn't such poor conditions, france could've had 2/3 at h/t due to lack of pace and poor decisions from the defenders. welbeck/rooney to start and create a heap of problems, england should win this easy if it's dry.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I Would like to see Welbeck and Walcott up front against France, both are athletic strikers, one with good hold up play, skill, movement, strength and workrate, the other with raw pace and guile to get in behind defences. I would also like to see Rooney play in the hole behind them, England have been shit in possession and need a cretive force to replace the out of form Young. Rooney generally drops deep when playing for England anyway, so this would suit him. The forwards would provide the width when the ball is in the channels, Rooney can then come from deep.

Then you can have Gerrard, Parker and Oxlade-Chamberlain as a midfield three. Gerrard would provide cover down our right in an attempt to save Glen Johnson from further embarrasment while contiuing to whip in great crosses. Ox can provide some width and balance down the left flank, I thought he did well against France considering we were so deep and never attempted to keep the ball for long spells. Parker would continue to shield the centre halves. 

Same back four, Terry and Lescott have done okay, no strong reasons to drop either of them, we also need some continuity in the back line. Cole has been iffy (not Onuora) so far but hardly shocking either. People need to take a reality check if they think Baines is going to walk in and shut up shop down our left, his marking skills are similar to Johnson's. Talking of the Liverpool right back, I would be really tempted to drop him but Martin Kelly (naturally a centre half) is completely untested at this level. I'm also not a fan of Phil Jones at right back for similar reasons, decent defender but he provides little width going forward. With the formation I'd like to see there would be more emphasis on the full backs going forward, so this would probably play to Johnson's strengths while bringing out the best in Ashley Cole.

So:

..................Hart

Liability....Terry....Lescott....Cole

.................Parker

......Gerrard...........Oxlade-Chamberlain

.................Rooney

.......Walcott...........Welbeck


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

D'Angelo said:


> NO FOOTBALL BRAIN. STILL LIVING OFF THE CROATIA HATTRICK.
> 
> Still saves England & was by a distance our best player in 30 minutes.
> 
> ...


*Yup he's a world class player again now after a brief cameo with a poor shot and a standard ball into the box which a striker normally wouldn't have finished.

There was nothing wrong with Gerrard taking that shot either. You don't let the ball pass you by that close to the goal at 3-2. He probably had too much forward momentum to leave it anyway. *


Green Light said:


> Think we should start with Carroll and Rooney against Ukraine, might seem a bit harsh to drop Welbeck but Carroll offers that presence in the air which Welbeck doesn't have and gives us another route of attack. Not sure who I'd have on the wings, neither Milner or Young did much yesterday


*Makes sense to drop our best player over the 2 games who's formed a great partnership with our best player.

Young has to start. Hasn't been good at all so far but he's a threat and our best attacking threat from midfield still. Similar reason why Walcott needs to replace Milner for the attacking threat on the wings. That and the lack of alternatives. Don't think Ox should be starting at this point but he could be valuable as an impact sub late on. Not a fan of Jones at RB but I'd take him over Johnson in a instant after last night. *


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:theo

Should have had 2 assists. GTFO of the way Gerrard, shouldn't have gone for that. Will probably cost us on goal difference too. What a bullet from AC, looked at high velocity even in slow motion. Still should miss out next game. Young was deplorable, must be dropped for Ox. Have to go for it against Ukraine, Walcott/Ox/Rooney for Milner/Young/Carroll. 

:woy :lions

Oh, and YOHAN CABAYE masterclass :mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

for however bad johnson is at rb at least he's an actual rb. playing jones back there would be suicide.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> for however bad johnson is at rb at least he's an actual rb. playing jones back there would be suicide.


yeah because its been suicide when he's played there for united :kenny


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did i miss when he actually played decently at rb 

the guy has no clue at rb. it would be incredibly stupid to play him there.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

*Seabs*, are you a Man United fan? I just wondered because I can't see any other reason to want to persist with Young. He has been garbage in the first two games and almost transparent on the pitch apart from one good through ball to Mlner in the France game. If Roy is going to start basing selctions on reputation then surely that's just copying some of the old bad habits used by certain previous England managers. We don't want to fall into that trap again.



Mr. Snrub said:


> for however bad johnson is at rb at least he's an actual rb. playing jones back there would be suicide.


Exactly. If you play a centre half at right back you're going to lose balance out wide, Hodgson doesn't always start with wingers (and when he does, there's more onus on them to tuck in and defend) so we need full backs who can provide width. If Jones plays at right back then England's attack will be completely lop sided.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> did i miss when he actually played decently at rb
> 
> the guy has no clue at rb. it would be incredibly stupid to play him there.


i cant remember every game of the top of my head, but has played well at rb, think he was man of the match against bolton at the reebok, he played at rb against spurs and kept Bale quiet. He might of had a couple of dodgy games, but to say he is no clue at rb is ridiculous.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> did i miss when he actually played decently at rb
> 
> the guy has no clue at rb. it would be incredibly stupid to play him there.


*Lesser of two evils. Don't think he ever played better than decent at RB but he was never as bad as Johnson was last night.*


AndreBaker said:


> *Seabs*, are you a Man United fan? I just wondered because I can't see any other reason to want to persist with Young. He has been garbage in the first two games and almost transparent on the pitch apart from one good through ball to Mlner in the France game. If Roy is going to start basing selctions on reputation then surely that's just copying some of the old bad habits used by certain previous England managers. We don't want to fall into that trap again.


*Yeah.

I'd drop Young if I thought there was a stronger alternative. It's him or Ox and it's not a guarantee that Ox will step up so early in his carear with little experience even at club level with Arsenal. Young's got the ability to be a game winner on a much larger scale than Ox does right now. I think he's had enough great performances over the course of the season to warrant Roy having that trust in him that he'll get going at some point. *


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greece vs Russia is approaching and I'm currently feeling many emotions.
Excited,Happy,Nervous.
I just have a feeling we will pull through and get the result we are looking for. We seem to play more competitive football when it matters most. According to Greek sports sites the team will be mostly the same as the team that was fielded against Czech Republic.

Here is the lineup according to the latest report -

.........Sifakis.....

Torosidis...K.Papadopoulos....Papastrathopoulos....Tzavellas


Katsouranis....Karagounis.......Maniatis


Salpigidis...Gekas.....Samaras


Don't really like the lineup hopeful the report isn't 100% accurate and hopefully Fetfazidis and Ninis get some time 


Go Greece!!!!!!!

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

but he's not an rb, likes to go on meandering runs and has never impressed at rb. he is in no way, shape or form better than johnson, and johnson isnt any good either. dropping johnson for someone who isnt a natural rb is just ludicrous.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No thank you, to Jones at right back. He's looked his best in midfield this season (including England). Johnson sucks, but he wasn't awful against France. It'd be silly to drop a player based on one performance.

In the case of Ashley Young it has been two now. However, I'd start him again against Ukraine. He knows what Welbeck and Rooney's game, so let's hope the familiarity will finally allow Young to shine.

I think Walcott's best role is as an impact sub. However, Milner shouldn't be playing on the wing and the only other option is Downing. C'mon. And I think starting Oxlade-Chamberlain on the right ahead of him could kill his morale. So I'd start him vs Ukraine.

Hart
Johnson Terry Lescott Cole
Walcott Gerrard Parker Young
Rooney
Welbeck​


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Carroll was so bad yesterday apart from the goal obviously. I only ever saw him pass it backwards and commit fouls, one of which was completely ridiculous on the edge of the box and lead to a goal. Very good game to watch though, I think Ibra might have the best power shot in the world.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Lesser of two evils. Don't think he ever played better than decent at RB but he was never as bad as Johnson was last night.*
> 
> *Yeah.
> 
> I'd drop Young if I thought there was a stronger alternative. It's him or Ox and it's not a guarantee that Ox will step up so early in his carear with little experience even at club level with Arsenal. Young's got the ability to be a game winner on a much larger scale than Ox does right now. I think he's had enough great performances over the course of the season to warrant Roy having that trust in him that he'll get going at some point. *


Like I said previously, I'd replace Young with Rooney in the hole. I'd rather see a player who is strong and doesn't disappear in a position that can have a great influence on a game. Ox would be a replacement for Milner but I can also understand arguments for Young playing out wide instead of Ox, although as previously stated past reputations and form seem to go out of the window at these tournaments, just look at big Andy Carroll last night for instance. Let's also not forget Michael Owen's impact at the 1998 world cup when considering the ox, the then young striker had very little international experience and hadn't played many more career games than AOC has up until now.

Also like the look of *Joel*'s team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Agree with you on the Owen thing, AndreBaker. He's the best reason why you let these attackers who are young play. They have no fear, their talent is raw and they are always thinking positively. Sometimes it may get the best of them and cause an error, but they will learn from that and it will show two years later at the next tournament.

Oxlade-Chamberlain is a clever footballer too. Don't sleep on the guy.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Walcott's bought himself 2 years of shit performances now. No wonder Stringer's so happy. :theo



Greece to lose 5-0 tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

with woy saying he's looking towards the 2014 wc, i dont understand why aoc just isnt starting every game. see how he handles pressure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

There were some forlorn Ukrainian gals last night. Where dey at, haribo?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Delighted about yesterday, pub was awesome for the England game.

Also Welbecks goal was absolutely great to watch, I could watch a gif. of that for about 2 years and not get tired of it.

For the next game I think you have several options, the one which excites me the most is having Welbeck and Carrol upfront and Rooney playing behind, but I think that is probably somewhat risky as we haven't had any practice with it in friendlies. Would expect a Welbeck and Carrol partnership to be the starting 2 with Carrol coming on to bully the defence later. Personally I would probably have Carrol play purely because I don't think the Ukraine defence could deal with Rooneys skill and Carrols size simultaniously.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

The reason I'd go with Carroll is that Woy seems to want to play a direct style focusing on putting crosses into the box, to me that makes him perfect for those kind of tactics. And I don't think Welbeck has been our best player, that would probably be Cole but he doesn't get much credit for the job he does imo

Speaking of which isn't he set to break some # of appearances record against Ukraine? Pretty sure the commentators mentioned something about it


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Delighted about yesterday, pub was awesome for the England game.
> 
> Also Welbecks goal was absolutely great to watch, I could watch a gif. of that for about 2 years and not get tired of it.
> 
> For the next game I think you have several options, the one which excites me the most is having Welbeck and Carrol upfront and Rooney playing behind, but I think that is probably somewhat risky as we haven't had any practice with it in friendlies. *Would expect a Welbeck and Carrol partnership to be the starting 2 with Carrol coming on to bully the defence later*. Personally I would probably have Carrol play purely because I don't think the Ukraine defence could deal with Rooneys skill and Carrols size simultaniously.


Is big Andy going to replace himself? TWO ANDY CARROLLS! THERE'S ONLY TWO ANDY CARROLLS! TWO ANDY CAR.....


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Go away I'm hungover!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ha ha! Suprised I'm not to be honest, sank a shit load last night, must have been the magic of that donner meat and chips on the way home, never fails!

Anybody attempting to watch both of tonight's matches at the same time? I'm not so bothered about the Russia vs Greece match but I might try and sort something out for the next three evenings.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Green Light said:


> The reason I'd go with Carroll is that Woy seems to want to play a direct style focusing on putting crosses into the box, to me that makes him perfect for those kind of tactics. And I don't think Welbeck has been our best player, that would probably be Cole but he doesn't get much credit for the job he does imo
> 
> Speaking of which isn't he set to break some # of appearances record against Ukraine? Pretty sure the commentators mentioned something about it


I like a good Ashley Cole dick sucking as much as the next guy, but he hasn't been anywhere his GOAT self yet. Unfortunately, I'll have to say he has been rather 'meh'. If we can get to the knockout stages then hopefully the prospect of facing the big boys will make him initiate GOAT mode.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

haribo said:


> Greece to lose 5-0 tonight.


It's a no-brainer that Russia are favourites for the match but 5-0, really? really?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe not at his best but still our best player, that isn't saying much though


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Anybody attempting to watch both of tonight's matches at the same time? I'm not so bothered about the Russia vs Greece match but I might try and sort something out for the next three evenings.


Yep. We've got two TVs set up in the front room so hopefully the fam don't mind me taking over both sets for a few hours. Watched every game so far, but don't know if i want to watch one later on when i'll already know what the score is. Probably will anyway.

Was hoping Big Andy would start last night, glad he got his goal and now we have options to choose from up top next game. Personally i'm leaning towards Danny and Wayne starting together and Andy off the bench, same as Theo, he did great to help get us back in front and i had a good felling he would play a part for us, but i would worry about him being anymore than an impact sub. Milner has made sense as a starter so far as Johnson is a liability, but i don't want him starting again really. 

I would prefer we went looking for a win. Young hasn't been in form but he is still our best creative midfielder and he has to come good sooner or later. I'm looking for Young on the left, Ox to start on the right. Stick with Johnson RB, i don't think we should risk throwing Jones in at this point. I've been happy with Roy's selections so far, they've matched what i wanted, not overly impressed with how we've played but we're unbeaten, and we look like we can score. A bit iffy at the back and we're not controlling the midfield, that's my biggest concern, plus if Parker/Gerrard pick up any more knocks or get gassed and we're still looking for a result, i'm dreading Henderson/Jones/Milner coming on in CM. 

4 days to go over any issues, which there are a few concerns, i'm still confident we can get a positive result against Ukraine despite the home support, history, Shevchenko. Praying Rooney gets straight into form and has a good game, also would love if we have the game near wrapped up by H/T as we can look to keep players fresh, Parker being the obvious candidate to come off and rest if we are in a convincing lead. Maybe get Jones or Downing on for a bit, just so that as many players as possible have had some gametime in case they are called on again. Best scenario is clearly smashing them and topping the group on GD. I think that should be our aim, we can do it if we play to our best, and obviously Sweden play decent against the French.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It would be good if BBC and ITV had a red button style split screen option, that could work on a decent sized telly. 

I think Poland Vs Czech Republic could be a fantastic match tonight. Poland are arguably the better team but the Czech's only need a draw to go through (unless Greece win!) so they may set up to defend. However, we all know that the Czechs are shite at the back. Poland need to win and are likely to continue with the good attacking qualities they've shown in the previous two matches. Poland's attack vs the Czech defence suggests much drama, so the game should be interesting.

Oh, and to anybody who is considering starting a blog...don't use blogger, it's an absolute fucking nightmare! The site crashes half the time you use it and offers very little in the way of technical support. The draft function won't even allow you to form proper paragraph structures, it just jumbles up any spaces you put in and forms a fairly random output. An entirely stress inducing procedure to say the least.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Can't you watch both ITV and ITV4 or BBC1 and BBC3 using PIP feature? I usually watch 2 Europa League games using PIP when there's matches on TV simultaneously. Think i'll just watch Poland v Czech Rep today, but hope to watch both group games in split screen tomorrow.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, there is multicast on stream. Think i might try that later.

http://www.thefirstrow.eu/


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Johnson needs to be dropped he has been shocking so far. Jones at rb can't be any worse but I would go with Martin Kelly to start there. He is more solid then Johnson and will not leave us as exposed.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It's a no-brainer that Russia are favourites for the match but 5-0, really? really?


If you defend like the first few games with Russia's attack? I could see it happening. Plus with your negative style of pay which does not suit the good players you have. Not many but a couple I can't see Greece pulling off a shock here at all. Not against this Russia team.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It's a no-brainer that Russia are favourites for the match but 5-0, really? really?


My bad. 8-0. :suarez1

If Russia play like they did against the Czechs, and Greece play their typical first half it could be anything. Especially since GREEK MESSI doesn't play.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> There were some forlorn Ukrainian gals last night. Where dey at, haribo?


Here we are
























:blatter


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

If the Russians can rip apart the Czech's 4-1, then they are certainly capable of destroying the Greeks 5-0 especially if Dzagoev has a great game. I think something like 3-1 to Russia may be a bit more realistic. Given what is at stake I expect the Greeks to put up a fight but ultimately succumb to a superb Russia side. I think the Russians will duplicate their Semi final heroics from last time out because I see them beating Holland/Portugal/Denmark in the Quarters. 

Poland Czech should be an excellent game. I am going to say 2-1 Poland. They were very impressive against Russia I thought.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Russia 4-2 Greece I can see Greece putting up more of a fight today but I still see Russia's attack ripping them apart. 

Poland 2-0 Chech Rep. I think the hosts will make it through here. This chech side is not of the same quality of the past chech teams


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*God I think watching 2 matches at the same time would make my head explode. I'd end up missing everything all together. Watching Russia/Greece to start with. I'll switch once Russia are in front and look comfortable as I've got money on them to win.

Russia should beat Greece comfortably on the evidence of the first 2 games. Going with Poland to finish 2nd based on their home advantage.*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Come on Greece all you have to do is WIN. 1-0. 2-0. 192-0. Doesn't matter just WIN.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Mick McCarthy is on Commentery :mark:

Hoping for a Poland & Russia win , got money on all 4 teams scoring tonight


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Poland, please. Keep the fans interested. Czech's offer nothing to the tournament.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the date on Arshavin's shirt was June 14th.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Samaras really needs a shave and a haircut


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Czech's offer nothing to the tournament.


Its amazing to see how much they have declined after most of their golden generation retired. Think its going to be even worse after this tournament when Baros, Cech and Rosicky call it a day.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Its amazing to see how much they have declined after most of their golden generation retired. Think its going to be even worse after this tournament when Baros, Cech and Rosicky call it a day.


Cech won't call it a day yet. Still only 30. Will probably be be there until Euro 2016 should they make it.

Can't believe Lewandowski missed that.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

he was clearly lost in cech's eyes


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Stop the presses, Kadlec just did a decent bit of defending, someone post that shit on YouTube and watch as it get's two million hits


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Its only a matter of time before the Poles find the net. They are peppering the Czech goal.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh Fucking hell Thunder and Lightning at Poland/Czech game


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If they have to stop one they'll have to stop both surely?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I think so. FIFA rules are that final group games have to be played exactly at same time after that Germany v Austria fiasco in the 82 world cup think it was.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I think so. FIFA rules are that final group games have to be played exactly at same time *after that Germany v Austria fiasco* in the 82 world cup think it was.


Did they blatantly play for a draw or someting?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Czech vs Poland is a very entertaining game, attacking from one end to the other constantly.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

1-0 Greece


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Karagounis 

Woo


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Shit just got real. 

Missed the goal :sad:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

in the event of ties, how can they decide who qualifies?

whats up with this "if spain vs croatia ends 2-2, italy is out no matter what?" fact floating around? isnt it about goal difference?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah in 82 Germany/Austria knew what result they needed for both of them to go through so they got that score after 10 minutes and just passed the ball around for the other 80 while everyone including their own fans were disgusted with them.

Greece unbelievably fortunate to be ahead. Played poor and Russia dominated. Still expect them to win, at least get a draw.

Edit: It goes on Head 2 Head first and then Goal Difference. There's situations tomorrow where 3 teams can all be tied with the same H2H and GD. Mindfuck.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I dont understand, so how does the 2-2 between Croatia and Spain come into play?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

_*I'm not sure now actually. BBC3 just put up a table with Russia ahead of Greece. Russia have a better GD but Greece are beating them so would have a better H2H.

Either way I blame ITV.*_


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Draw would leave them both with 5. Italy win would get them 5 points too. I'm not sure actually because Italy drew with Spain and could end up with a better GD than Spain if they beat Ireland by 4 or more and Spain draw 2-2. Sounds BS.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

As it stands despite how poor Greece have been they are currently going through as Group winners as it stands 

Now the Czech's are heading out so there whole game plan must now change, this is fantastic stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I dont understand, so how does the 2-2 between Croatia and Spain come into play?


I would guess that it is an higher draw, than the 1-1 Italy has had with both of those teams.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hmmmmm

you dont think spain and croatia might try to buttfuck italy?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I cannot believe greece are going through. They have been so shit.

I think right now Russia go through top, Greece 2nd and chech rep 3rd as the h2h is their 3 results together meaning it looks like this I think:

Russia: 4 2 3
Greece: 2 2 3
Chech Rep: 2 4 3

So Russia still top and Greece 2nd I think...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> you dont think spain and croatia might try to buttfuck italy?


Denmark and Sweden did it to them in 2004.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

And on Group C Italy would go out as it would be the H2H of all 3 teams so no matter what Italy do to Ireland they would go out if Spain and Croatia drew 2-2 I think.



I prefer GD


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> hmmmmm
> 
> you dont think spain and croatia might try to buttfuck italy?


Wouldn't be the first time that Italy been buttfucked because of a 2-2 draw in the Euro's 



> *Denmark 2 Sweden 2*
> 
> Thomas Sorensen would do well not to visit Italy for a while. By spilling a cross and presenting Sweden with an 89th-minute equaliser last night, the Denmark goalkeeper will have provoked expressions of disgust from Milan to Messina. His error meant this game finished as Italians had dreaded, sending Sweden and Denmark to the quarter-finals. No one but the greatest conspiracy theorists, though, will believe anything was untoward in an entertaining match.
> 
> ...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Has the ref just screwed Greece over? 

Booked for diving, was contact. Karagounis raging, will probably get sent off.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Karagounis is a fucking nutter, amazing facial expressions :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Greece should've had a penalty, lol Karagounis is going crazy. Someone needs to gif his reaction


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

thats a fucking penalty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Karagounis' meltdown after being booked for diving is glorious. Doubt he'll finish the match at this rate.

Samaras looks really dangerous too :/ Tha fuck is happening with this match. At least Russia still won the group if the other game remaisn level as it is.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a penalty.

Clear contact.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Contact but honestly he did make a meal out of it


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Karagounis is now my favourite non English player in the tournament. Legendary reaction.

Subbed now though, probably for the good of his health.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He had a complete psychotic breakdown honestly


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Czech score!

Hope Russia go out.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

CHECH REP ARE GOING THROUGH TOP!!!!! GOAL!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Fuck off Czech's.

Russia have really botched this after looking so good. Crazy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Czech Republic scores, it's almost over for Poland.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Refs hate Greece, lol.*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Damn.

We should be up by more.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Czech 1-0 Up

It's been coming

Czech and Russia are currently going through

Just been reading through the rules of the Group Stage on the BBC and it says nothing about H2H, which makes me more confused as to why Spain & Croatia need a 2-2 draw to gaurantee that they both need to go through

Edit: now the BBC Table is showing Greece above Russia WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Apparently Russia going out as it stands??

Holy shit.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

On BBC3 they are saying Greece and Czech are going through as it stands


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Should a yellow to Zhirkov for diving.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So who is in the second place right now Russia or Greece ?*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Czech 1-0 Up
> 
> It's been coming
> 
> ...


BBC are wrong it is H2H so Greece would go through as things stand. Well whoever goes through in Group B will make the semis easy if things stay as they stand now.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Medo said:


> *So who is in the second place right now Russia or Greece ?*


Greece, Russia are 3'rd


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Medo said:


> *So who is in the second place right now Russia or Greece ?*


Greece because H2H comes before GD


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Medo said:


> *So who is in the second place right now Russia or Greece ?*


Greece.

This is so tense. But damn it's awesome.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

greece are totally trolling everyone currently


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't help but think it's a bit stupid to use H2H before GD


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Bring in instant replays right now.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

OK seriously I hope to god Russia score after what that greek player just did. So pathetic


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Greece are broke because they paid a lot of money to this Swedish ref.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So would the H2H affect England at all? My mind may be about to explode.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think Roy calculated that 5 points is all england need to qualify

according to owen hart

for some reason


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> So would the H2H affect England at all? My mind may be about to explode.


England can't be eliminated because of H2H, the H2H rule can only come into play if England and France are tied at top of the group but since that H2H was 1-1 then it will come down to GD.... I think


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan is marking to fuck out.

WE DIDN'T LISTEN!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Eduard Khil said:


> Greece are broke because they paid a lot of money to this Swedish ref.


:lmao

Greek Kane Fan will be happy (Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> So would the H2H affect England at all? My mind may be about to explode.


Not it won't man. If we tie on points with France it will be down to GD and we can't tie with either Ukraine or Sweden


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*wow can't believe Greece is surviving in the end.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy Shit Kadlec has just saved the Czech's

Sad to see Poland go out however


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

KADLEC saves them! Amazing!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuck yeaaaaaaahhhh.

Let's make babys Greek fan.

Hahahaha.

Get in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

The 2 worst teams in Group A go through :troll


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

From Dark Horses after the first game to Eliminated in the Group Stages, Russia are out!!!

I love the drama of the Euro's


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Germans and Portuguese cannot believe their luck :lmao


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*whoooo what a celebration Greece, lol @ Russia.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

So Greece will advance despite the weaker goal difference instead of Russia?

It will be great because if they get second place, that'll be a walk in the park for Germany next round!

Group B will be interesting to watch tomorrow. Specially if Germany and Holland win their matches, in which case it'll be 9-3-3-3 point. If that happens, it boils down to goal difference for second place, right?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congrats Destiny (Y)



but then i feel sorry for all the lovely Russian girls 

*


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

What the fuck just happened?


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Russia are mentally fragile. They've proven it that again.

Greece have a lot of heart.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Bananas said:


> The Germans and Portuguese cannot believe their luck :lmao


Bloody Germans.

Get to play a very poor Greece side without Captain Karagounis :no:










Leave the memories alone!  :'(


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bring on the Germans.

-_-


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Poles are probably happy they didn't score at the end, as all it would have served to do would be to put the Russians through instead place of the Czechs.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Lol wtf is this shit. Had my money on Russia and Poland, Greece and Czech Republic really did not deserve to go through.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Come on Portugal, wake up Ronaldo 8*D*


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Who ever said Greece was gonna lose, Suck it!

Who ever said Greece was gonna lose 5-0, Fuck off!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> Who ever said Greece was gonna lose, Suck it!
> 
> Who ever said Greece was gonna lose 5-0, Fuck off!


Greece are still shit. Just saying and will get thrashed 5-0 by Germany.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Russia totally blew it. They should have beaten Greece comfortably but there was just no creativity at all. Pot shots from 30 yards going miles wide. Second half Greece saw it out well and just plonked everyone behind the ball but fair play to them for keeping their lead even if some of their tactics towards the end were disgusting. So frustrating that they dropped out so easily with so little fight. Germany will have it as easy as it's gonna get in the QF now no matter which one they face.

Did BBC mess up the table before Czech scored is that confusing? Russia were ahead of Greece even though Greece were beating them but then once Czech scored Russia were behind Greece. *


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Lol wtf is this shit. Had my money on Russia and Poland, Greece and Czech Republic really did not deserve to go through.


Haters gon hate.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Lol wtf is this shit. *Had my money on Russia and Poland, Greece and Czech Republic really did not deserve to go through.*


Czech had the most points in the group, so they definitely deserve to go through. And Russia hav only themselves to blame. Poland just weren't good enough.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Since Holland is not likely to go through (they don't even deserve it), I am still hoping for Denmark.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Samaras was in beast mode today. 

If only he was consistent.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Joel said:


> Greek_Kane_Fan is marking to fuck out.
> 
> WE DIDN'T LISTEN!


Damn right!!!!!



Bananas said:


> The Germans and Portuguese cannot believe their luck :lmao





Choke2Death said:


> It will be great because if they get second place, that'll be a walk in the park for Germany next round!





Magsimus said:


> Bloody Germans.
> 
> Get to play a very poor Greece side without Captain Karagounis :no:
> 
> ...





hanshanshans911 said:


> Lol wtf is this shit. Had my money on Russia and Poland, Greece and Czech Republic really did not deserve to go through.





R.K.O Peep said:


> Greece are still shit. Just saying and will get thrashed 5-0 by Germany.


Amazing!!!! Seriously after such a great performance today we still get called shit!
Haters gonna hate!!!!!!! :lol
ELLAS!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

In all seriousness Sifakis is soo much better than Chalkias. He played a good game.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*It was more a case of Russia throwing that away but Greece didn't throw it back to them in fairness to them. They defended well and Samaras looked really dangerous going forward for a change. 

You can't say someone didn't deserve to go through when they win 2 of their 3 games either.*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Okay I have to be honest here, did not see the Greece-Russia match. Don't know how good Greece played, if they really played as well as you say, sorry for saying Greece don't deserve it in that case.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

you are shit

greece sucks, i hope the germans thrash the fuck out of them

the russians should go to hell, they fucked up their big chance. i thought they were playing some very entertaining attacking football too


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> In all seriousness Sifakis is soo much better than Chalkias. He played a good game.


Chalkias had no business in Greece's Euro 2012 team, not even as 3rd Keeper. That spot should have gone to Chiotis who had a brilliant chapions league campaign with APOEL.

Sifakis was brilliant today.

(Y)


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

redeadening said:


> you are shit
> 
> greece sucks, i hope the germans thrash the fuck out of them
> 
> the russians should go to hell, they fucked up their big chance. i thought they were playing some very entertaining attacking football too


Yeah really hoped for Russia to go through. Same goes for Poland in the underdog position and because it's one of the organizing countries. Whole country probably gets trashed now since both Poland and Russia are out lol.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Greece. Europe's favourite punching bag. Wouldn't be too surprised if Merkel was there in the crowd to watch.

Unfortunate for Russia, but, 1. they've thrown it away & 2. everyone seemed to have gone over their heads in overhyping them after their Czech victory, myself included.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Damn right!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A GREAT PERFORMANCE??? Russia blew it and you scored a goal and then put 10 men behind the ball to cling on while use cheap time wasting tactics like the guy on the stretcher. How in anyway was that good? It was Russia failing not you being any good. You have made it to the next round and yes if you get the points you should be there but don't think you are any good because you are going to get a rude awaking when Germany rip Greece to shreds.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am relay shocked to see Russia going out like this, the bad luck is hunting Arsha once again.*


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Huntelaar will finally start tomorrow lol.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Huntelaar will finally start tomorrow lol.


I really hope you guys thrash Portugal, that way we only need a draw against Germany.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> A GREAT PERFORMANCE??? Russia blew it and you scored a goal and then put 10 men behind the ball to cling on while use cheap time wasting tactics like the guy on the stretcher. How in anyway was that good? It was Russia failing not you being any good. You have made it to the next round and yes if you get the points you should be there but don't think you are any good because you are going to get a rude awaking when Germany rip Greece to shreds.


We should've had a penalty and we hit the crossbar. We defended valiantly.

Russia were terrible and we were better. Russia created nothing because we defended so well.

Simple as.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

alfonsaaberg said:


> I really hope you guys thrash Portugal, that way we only need a draw against Germany.


Really hope for you guys to go through. Holland doesn't deserve it, but would be nice if they beat Portugal to atleast get some points. They can only go through if they beat Portugal by 2 goal difference and Germany needs to win from Denmark.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Andre-Baker.

:torres


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Destiny said:


> We should've had a penalty and we hit the crossbar. We defended valiantly.
> 
> Russia were terrible and we were better. Russia created nothing because we defended so well.
> 
> Simple as.


What about the guy on a stretcher? Hardly valiant. You deserve to go through but claiming you are good is a joke. Russia chocked simple as.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> A GREAT PERFORMANCE??? Russia blew it and you scored a goal and then put 10 men behind the ball to cling on while use cheap time wasting tactics like the guy on the stretcher. How in anyway was that good? It was Russia failing not you being any good. You have made it to the next round and yes if you get the points you should be there but don't think you are any good because you are going to get a rude awaking when Germany rip Greece to shreds.


Well I thought it was good. We scored the goal at just the right time. We had a few good chances even though we played defensively in the 2nd half. hit the bar off a freekick, denied a penalty and did our job at the back well. I said it was a good performance not an amazing performance. I agree that Katsouranis's theatrics in the last 5 minutes were disgraceful and unnecessary.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fuck got both predictions wrong, and Russia is out...


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> What about the guy on a stretcher? Hardly valiant. You deserve to go through but claiming you are good is a joke. Russia chocked simple as.


You can sit here and pin point every little situation but Greece were a lot more effective than Russia and we gave them nothing.

We were better on the day. 

I never said we were great but we deserve some praise after today's performance.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Destiny said:


> You can sit here and pin point every little situation but Greece were a lot more effective than Russia and we gave them nothing.
> 
> We were better on the day.
> 
> I never said we were great but we deserve some praise after today's performance.


Well you won no question about that, it's just that almost everyone thinks Greece doesn't play attractive. Was hoping for some nice quarter finals and that got ruined now.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Fair play to Greece, they are bloody hard to shift.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

DAT GREEKZ~!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I apologise to Greek_Kane_Fan, I meant Greece were going to lose 5-0 in the next round. :side:



StarzNBarz said:


> Who ever said Greece was gonna lose, Suck it!
> 
> Who ever said Greece was gonna lose 5-0, Fuck off!


The Third Reich will fuck you up. It'll make Auschwitz look like a holiday camp.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

haribo said:


> I apologise to Greek_Kane_Fan, I meant Greece were going to lose 5-0 in the next round. :side:
> 
> 
> 
> The Third Reich will fuck you up. It'll make Auschwitz look like a holiday camp.


Dude really wtf......


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Well you won no question about that, it's just that almost everyone thinks Greece doesn't play attractive. Was hoping for some nice quarter finals and that got ruined now.


Well if you don't like watching Greece then choose not you.

I'm Greek, so it's different for me.

I like attractive football as well but maybe Greece hasn't got the players to do that.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Destiny said:


> Well if you don't like watching Greece then choose not you.
> 
> I'm Greek, so it's different for me.
> 
> I like attractive football as well but maybe Greece hasn't got the players to do that.


Well ofc it's totally different for you, was same for me with the World Cup when Holland played shit and won. Just saying that for a neutral viewer it could be unattractive.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Destiny said:


> Well if you don't like watching Greece then choose not you.
> 
> I'm Greek, so it's different for me.
> 
> I like attractive football as well but maybe Greece hasn't got the players to do that.


Oh we certainly have the players to play attractive football (Ninis,Fetfazidis) but our malaka coach doesn't play them! :no:


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

Well done to Greece. There has never been a 'right' or 'wrong' way to play football, there are no rules when it comes to that.

I enjoy matches when one team is playing defensively and is purposely set-up not to concede any goals, and the other team is. I can enjoy matches like that just as much as I can enjoy, Barcelona v Arsenal, football matches are like a story, whether one team is playing really defensively with a 4-6-0 formation, or if both teams are playing 4-2-4 formations. It doesn't matter, Greece were better than Russia, they set-up not to concede and they didn't. 

Any team that pulls off their tactics and achieves what they meant to achieve using those tactics in that match are always better than their opponents, because they reached their aims and the opponents didn't.

Chelsea were better than Barcelona, and Greece were better than Russia. I think it's going to be an interesting quarter finals...


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

What the fuck? This mean Netherlands are already out of the Euros! No matter how many they score against Portugal, Denmark have a better H2H against the Netherlands, so they are out of it. If Portugal win, they go through, but Holland are out! Shocking!

This mean Czech/Portugal or Denmark QF. Yay!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm off to see the Olympic Football Semi-Finals at Old Trafford in August and I pray that I see the same standard of beautiful women that I've seen during these Euro's at that event

Although you can guarantee I'll be sat right next to a grumpy fat Italian bloke who hasn't showered in a week


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Razor King said:


> What the fuck? This mean Netherlands are already out of the Euros! No matter how many they score against Portugal, Denmark have a better H2H against the Netherlands, so they are out of it. If Portugal win, they go through, but Holland are out! Shocking!
> 
> This mean Czech/Portugal or Denmark QF. Yay!


Nah, don't know how it works but they have already stressed out here for a milion times that we must win with 2 goal difference and Germany needs to win from Denmark.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Oh we certainly have the players to play attractive football (Ninis,Fetfazidis) but our malaka coach doesn't play them! :no:


That's very true actually.

Hopefully next world cup we'll be giving Fetfa and Ninis starts.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Razor King said:


> What the fuck? This mean Netherlands are already out of the Euros! No matter how many they score against Portugal, Denmark have a better H2H against the Netherlands, so they are out of it. If Portugal win, they go through, but Holland are out! Shocking!
> 
> This mean Czech/Portugal or Denmark QF. Yay!


Nope, because Portugal, Denmark and Holland will all be on 3 points. The head to head only comes into play when they are 2 teams on the same points. It will go down to goal difference


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Holland aren't out yet. How could have it changed depending on what happened today?

Holland will go through if they win 2-0 and Denmark lose. I think :$*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Razor King said:


> What the fuck? This mean Netherlands are already out of the Euros! No matter how many they score against Portugal, Denmark have a better H2H against the Netherlands, so they are out of it. If Portugal win, they go through, but Holland are out! Shocking!
> 
> This mean Czech/Portugal or Denmark QF. Yay!


Portugal 3-2 Denmark
Denmark 1-0 Holland

1 goal divides them. If Portugal lose 2-0 to Holland, Holland's victory becomes 'more powerful' than their loss to Denmark, and since Portugal beat Denmark, it means that it goes Holland - Denmark - Portugal.

Something along that line.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

@ Hans

That doesn't justify Russia's exit because they have the better GD. Unless UEFA deliberately wanted them out due to the fans' backlash, Holland progressing wouldn't make any sense.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hellas! That's whats up.

Bring on da Germans. On paper, we don't have much a chance but you don't play on paper.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Man, these rules for the euros are so fucking confusing and retarded

but yeah, germany needs to kill denmark and holland needs to trash penaldo

i dont mind defensive tactics honestly, i mean hell, im a fucking chelsea fan

its just that, well, greece look unbelievably mediocre and unremarkable


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Strange system this...


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah exactly. I'm from Holland and a little part is still hoping for them to go through, other part of me thinks they don't deserve it and that hopefully Denmark goes through.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If there's more than 2 teams tied on points then it goes on GD because you don't a 3 way H2H. If there's 2 teams like Russia and Greece tied with the same points then it goes on H2H. With Holland if they win and Denmark lose then Holland/Denmark/Portugal all have 3 points so it has to go to GD.

Just pray Holland don't win 1-0 and and Denmark don't lose 1-0. Then they're all level with the same GD and Portugal and Denmark will have both scored 3 goals. 

:downing*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Does anyone know how transfers work now in the fantasy league? Half my players will have been knocked out by the end of this round so I assume there is a "window" of free transfers or something to replace them


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, tonight you have been given a prime example of why head to head is such a pathetic rule. Imagine if league football used that ruling, eurgh.

In all honesty Russia threw their chance away rather than Greece performing amazingly. The Ruskis were fucking awful and deserve to go out after putting in such a lacklustre performance. At times it almost seemed as if they thought goal difference counted ahead of h2h!

Fair place to Greece though, I've been very critical in the way they've approached this tournament, but tonight they were very creative and did what they had to do to get through. Some of their time wasting tactics were disgusting but it's difficult to have a real affinity towards any of the teams in group a after Russia performed so spinelessly tonight. Greece deserve to through as much as anybody in the group and hopefully they will continue to perform with a similar purpose as they did tonight. I will take back everything I previously said about them if they can do that.

Really chuffed for Greek Kane fan who seems genuinely passionate and well informed about his side while also coming across as a pleasant individual.

One question I must ask the Greek fans is why didn't Tzavelas start ahead of the truly awful Holebas in the first two games. He was much better than the player who was your main weak link against Poland and the Czechs. Your coach must have mental issues for choosing Chalkias over the more than competent Sifakis, really like the look of him as a player.

Sad for Poland due to their elimination, a tournament's atmosphere is always better with the host nations still involved, but they completely bottled their big chance tonight against a very ordinary Czech side. 

In conclusion: group a was very poor team quality wise, but the matches actually all ended up being decent in one way or another. A real bonus in a tournament that keeps on giving. I can't wait until Holland vs Portugal!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If only Holland had lost to Germany 2-3, then tomorrow's matches end 1-0 for Holland & Germany, it would've been super confusing. All three teams have three points and GD is 3-4 for all. A lot of confusion there. But I guess if both matches end with 1-0, then Portugal advance because their GD is strongest alongside Denmark and in their H2H, they won.

Doubt it will come down to this, though. Wont expect Holland to win but they can easily surprise me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Green Light said:


> Does anyone know how transfers work now in the fantasy league? Half my players will have been knocked out by the end of this round so I assume there is a "window" of free transfers or something to replace them


*There's unlimited transfers before the next matchday.*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Just heard Russia got eliminated, I'm not a fan of this whole head to head thing when it comes to the group table. While Greece may have stolen a win off Russia, Russia has the same points and a better goal difference, meaning that over the course of the 3 group matches, they did better than Greece and should go through.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Regardless of any GD and H2H Russia don't deserve to go through after how they played tonight.*


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*The qualification system for the next round is really quite simple. Group placing comes down to...

*Most points gained. 

*If there's a tie between a number of teams, then the placing will go down to head to head between the teams, with the team with the better record against the other(s) going through.

*If they still can't be separated then it goes down to goal difference.

*If there's still a tie it goes to goals scored.

*If there's still a tie then the teams involved go through to a play-off (IIRC)

That being said German and Dutch wins tomorrow, by any margin will send both teams through.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *The qualification system for the next round is really quite simple. Group placing comes down to...
> 
> *Most points gained.
> 
> ...


That's how I thought it was before the 2 matches, the big confusion for me started after the 2'nd half started and the BBC did the "As It Stands" Table which showed Russia above Greece despite Greece beating Russiaand then when the Czech's scored the BBC then showed as Greece being above Russia which was correct in the end


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*That's where all my confusion is coming from too with the BBC tables. They used GD when Poland were drawing and then H2H when they were losing. 

H2H when Czech were drawing

Russia - 4 points, +2 GD
Greece - 4 points, 0 GD
Czech - 4 points, -2 GD

Can't do H2H for 3 teams surely? So it was right at 0-0 because H2H only came into play when Czech had 6 points rather than 3 which gave Greece the advantage over Russia because the rule splitting them changed. *


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So yeah they were right in the end

Well with all that in mind then if we thought tonight was confusing then tomorow night has the potential to be alot of fun


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

just1988 said:


> The qualification system for the next round is really quite simple. Group placing comes down to...
> 
> *Most points gained.
> 
> ...


No, Netherlands need more than a win, they need goal difference, hell maybe even a higher amount of goals to go through.

A 1-0 win for both results in:

Germany 3-0-0 4-1 3 9Pts
Portugal 1-0-2 3-4 -1 3Pts
Denmark 1-0-2 3-4 -1 3Pts
Netherlands 1-0-2 2-3 -1 3Pts


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I hope it finishes like that and Denmark/Portugal have to play off. They should just have a penalty shootout so we can all laugh at enaldo*


----------



## Dan 22 (May 29, 2012)

Russia out and Poland out. 
Sport again hammered ignorance and arrogance to opponents.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Seabs said:


> *I hope it finishes like that and Denmark/Portugal have to play off. They should just have a penalty shootout so we can all laugh at enaldo*


I hope so too, I don't recall ever seeing a playoff at a Euro or World Cup. I can't help but wonder though if their two records were identical, or if any 2 of those 3 had identical records while the third wheel had a lesser amount of goals (but the same difference) if they would just ignore the third team and do a head to head with the two teams.

Hell what would happen if we get 3 teams with identical records?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> I hope so too, I don't recall ever seeing a playoff at a Euro or World Cup. I can't help but wonder though if their two records were identical, or if any 2 of those 3 had identical records while the third wheel had a lesser amount of goals (but the same difference) if they would just ignore the third team and do a head to head with the two teams.
> 
> *Hell what would happen if we get 3 teams with identical records? *


According to the BBC



> • (g) if the two teams have played each other in the final group game, the team to progress would be decided on penalties. Otherwise it comes down to the Uefa national team coefficient ranking system
> 
> • (h) fair play conduct of the teams (final tournament)
> 
> • (i) drawing of lots


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

*Group B: Sunday*

*Denmark (3) v Germany (6), Portugal (3) v Netherlands (0)*

• *Germany* are not quite through, but will be as group winners if they draw. They will be knocked out, though, if they lose to Denmark by any result other than a one-goal defeat in which Germany score at least two AND Portugal win.

• *Denmark* will progress with any win. A draw will only be good enough if Portugal lose. If Denmark lose they are out.

• *Portugal* will be through with victory unless Denmark win by a one-goal margin (other than 2-1 and 1-0). They will progress with a draw unless Denmark win. Portugal will also be through if they lose by a one-goal margin and Denmark are also beaten.

• The *Netherlands* must win by a two-goal margin and hope Denmark also lose.

*Group C: Monday*

*Croatia (4) v Spain (4), Italy (2) v Republic of Ireland (0)*

• *Spain* have the simplest task – a draw ensures qualification, a win ensures first place. If Spain draw 1-1 and Italy win 4-0, Spain would finish first ahead of Italy on coefficient.

• *Croatia* will definitely qualify, as group winners, with victory. They will also be through with any draw other than 0-0 or 1-1. If their game is 0-0 and Italy win, Croatia are out. In the case of a 1-1 draw, they will only be through if Italy do not beat Ireland by 3-1 or better. If it is 1-1 and Italy win exactly 3-1, the Azzurri will be second on coefficient. Croatia can afford to lose if Italy do not win.

• *Italy* have to win and hope the other game does not finish in a high-scoring draw of 2-2 or more. If the other game finishes 1-1 they must win by 3-1 or better to finish above Croatia or better than 4-0 to top the group. If the other game finishes 0-0, an Italy win would take them through as group winners.

• *Republic of Ireland* are out but will finish third with a win.

Coefficients for exact ties on head-to-head, goal difference & goals scored (see ** below)...
Spain 43.116
Italy 34.357
Croatia 33.003

*Group D: Tuesday*

*Sweden (0) v France (4), England (4) v Ukraine (3)*

• *England* will be through with a draw. If they lose, they have to hope France lose by enough so that England at least end level with Les Bleus on goal difference and goals scored (as England have a superior coefficient, 33.563 to France's 30.508).

• *Ukraine* will be through with a win and out with any other result.

• *France* will be through with a draw. If they lose, they would only be out if England lose but at the same time move level with them on either goal difference or goals scored.

•* Sweden* are out.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember when I was younger I used to think it would come down to who came first in alphabetical order :lol

Although drawing lots? Really?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *I hope it finishes like that and Denmark/Portugal have to play off. They should just have a penalty shootout so we can all laugh at enaldo*


:no:

*Hope that Ronaldo do better than the first 2 games, anyway Portugal to qualify tomorrow plz.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow

even on a playground, they dont draw lots

seriously, UEFA is stupider than children


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ROFLMAO!!! So teams could go through based on drawing straws or some other equally daft shite? Bah gawd!!!

Why not just have goal difference and goals scored instead of all the silly bullshit? If the teams are then tied, fine, do head to head or even specially arranged penalty shoot outs. Blatter and Platini, a true case of master and the apprentice!

This nonsensical bullshit is struggling to settle in my alcohol induced brain...


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Well how often are there going to be two teams, with the same amount of points, same goal difference, drew their head to head, same coefficient, and the same amount of yellow and red cards...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Wow
> 
> even on a playground, they dont draw lots
> 
> seriously, UEFA is stupider than children


tbf they only draw lots if Points, H2H, GD, GS, Co-Effiecent's & Fair Play are all the same and there's not a possibility of penalties, chances of needing to draw lots are probably less than 1%


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Surely if two teams had the same coefficient they'd be in the same pot, meaning they're in different pools anyway?


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

congrats to Czech Republic and Greece. Russia pretty much choked this one away and Poland were massively disappointing this entire tournament. I mean they couldn't even win one match at home against these teams. They had moments of brilliance, but they never had a complete performance. Almost as bad as their Euro 2008 campaign


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Surely if two teams had the same coefficient they'd be in the same pot, meaning they're in different pools anyway?


The Host Nations are always in Pot 1 whatever there co-effeciant points are.

But even so looking at the UEFA co-effeciant's now there are no 2 teams with the same points


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I still fancy Holland to get the job done tmr. They almost scored two goals against Germany who are a much better outfit than Portugal. Going for a 3-1 Holland win and for Gomez to increase his lead in the Golden Boot as Germany comfortably beat Denmark.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *That's where all my confusion is coming from too with the BBC tables. They used GD when Poland were drawing and then H2H when they were losing.
> 
> H2H when Czech were drawing
> 
> ...


Ok, so here is how it goes.

Czech were bottom due to losing 4-1. Basically a head to head between 3 is like this:

Greece beat Russia by 1 goal
Czech beat Greece by 1 goal
Russia beat Czech by 3 goals

So Russia won by the biggest margin when you look at the 3. So they are top. Czech lost by the biggest margin of the three results, so they would have been 3rd.

So that's why if Holland win 2-0 and Denmark lose it goes like this:

Portugal beat Denmark by 1 goal
Denmark beat Holland by 1 goal
Holland beat Portugal by 2 goals

Holland have the biggest winning margin, so their win is the most powerful; they go second.

It's fucked.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

it really shouldnt be this complicated

i mean, most football fans are drunk 24/7 so no way they can figure this out


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Joel I thought I had it fucking worked out and now you've just sent me back into a state of confusion

Why Joel Why?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Ok, so here is how it goes.
> 
> Czech were bottom due to losing 4-1. Basically a head to head between 3 is like this:
> 
> ...


:downing

Man that is some confusing shit rift there. Surely there must be a better way to do it


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Sorry danny_boy :sad:

As redead said, football was never suppose to be this hard.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I can't work out why they use goal difference for the World Cup, but head to head for the Euros. 

I'm not a fan of using head to head method in tournament group phases, as it has the potential to decide final positions too early leaving teams available to play a reserve team in the final game, which annoys me as it compromises the integrity of the tournament. I remember back in 2004, the Czech's had guaranteed first place after winning their first two games, and they put out a complete reserve side in their final group game against Germany, which could have given Germany a huge and unfair advantage over the other teams contending for the second position, Netherlands and Latvia. However amazingly the Czech reserves beat Germany anyway, so it didn't end up being an issue, but had Germany gone through due simply to their luck in playing the best team last, it would have been a disgrace.

EDIT - I actually meant that example to be when Portugal reserves beat Germany is 2000, not Czechs beating them in 2004. Both similar situations, however the Czech would have been top regardless whether it were the GD or H2H method used. In 2000 though, the Portuguese had guaranteed top spot after two games by virtue of head to head meaning England couldn't overtake them, regardless of goal difference swings. Therefore had Germany beaten Portugal in that final game instead of losing; they'd have gone through in second, behind Portugal, thereby screwing Romania.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Head to head is fucking stupid in football. end of


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

If Holland still go through I'm quitting this tournament. Not really, but fuck off to them. I wanna see Denmark move on, so whatever result has to happen in Holland/Portugal for that to work, should happen.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Denmark were pretty fortunate to beat Holland 1-0, plus Holland really should have had at least 1 penalty - should have taken some of the numerous other chances, but still doesn't excuse being robbed of a clear cut spot kick - so if they manage to beat Portugal by 2 goals and go through, I feel they'll have deserved it, despite losing the first couple of games. However, there's very little chance Holland will make it, as the defence won't be able to sufficiently hold out against Ronaldo, Nani etc, so no need to worry. 

Pretty disappointed Czech Rep and Greece made it through. Was hoping for Germany v Poland and Portugal/Holland v Russia Quarter-Finals. Not too interested in either of the Quarter-Finals they'll be in now.


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Just checked this made me laugh at Euro 2008 Russia lost their first game 4-1. 
At Euro 2012 Russia won their first game 4-1.
At Euro 2008 Russia were semi-finalist, despite losing their first game 4-1.
At Euro 2012 Russia have been knocked out in the group stages, despite winning their first game 4-1.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't understand the contempt to the Netherlands going through. Got a few decisions ruled against them against Denmark, despite playing rather poorly, and were always going to struggle to break down a German team who dictated the game perfectly, and had better suited players in every position. If they beat Portugal, decisively and qualify, they deserve it.

That being said, having betted £3 on them to win & Gomez top scorer at 100/1, all I can do is sit and hope.

As for their team for tomorrow, Sneijder on the left, Huntelaar up front and van Persie in behind. Robben obviously on the right. van der Vaart starting in midfield, MvB & de Jong will be fighting for position. Seems they are going to give their Dutch public what they wanted from the start.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Guess we have to wait and see if BIG BABY ROBBEN starts. I guess he may still get the nod due to it being a must win and by 2 goals.

ACTION MAN PENALDO enaldo vs :robben BIG BABY ROBBEN

Little did they know, BEST STRIKER IN THE WORLD BENDTNER is ready to crash the party. But TAP IN GOMEZ is chasing dat Golden Boot.

It will be a monumental day.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Joel I thought I had it fucking worked out and now you've just sent me back into a state of confusion
> 
> Why Joel Why?


Weird, because Joel's post actually explained the BBC table thing for me perfectly.

To me, it's not really that confusing. I personally like the H2H rule but I understand why it can be confusing, specially in 3-way cases.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I cant believe Greece qualified and Russia did not. 

I prefer head to head instead of goal difference.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> *Weird, because Joel's post actually explained the BBC table thing for me perfectly.*
> 
> To me, it's not really that confusing. I personally like the H2H rule but I understand why it can be confusing, specially in 3-way cases.


Yeah but your from Sweden you've actually got an education system, if Cricket was a populer sport over there you'd probably understand the Duckworth Lews Method aswell

Meanwhile I'm just banging my head against a computer screen in the hope that the infomation sinks in that way


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Greece going through is a disgrace. I despise them for their style and all in all way they play...

Speaking of that...

I fear that Italy will go through as well. It will/would be damn shame. 
Spain and Croatia simply have to go through. 

As for Holland, dunno, it is still plausible, no? You can argue that they don't deserve so, then again, if they would go all the way everyone would say that they pulled through...


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Croatia has it hard to qualify, they need to draw 2-2 or more to qualify. They could also win if they want to qualify. But both scenarios seems unlikely. Spain is a far better team than croatia imo so i think Spain will beat croatia. Italy wont have any problems in beating Ireland.



Zankman Jack said:


> *Greece going through is a disgrace.* I despise them for their style and all in all way they play...
> 
> Speaking of that...
> 
> ...


Why it is a disgrace? They deserve to go through. Just cause their style of play sucks does not mean it is a disgrace.

Why would Italy going through a damm shame? That does not make any sense.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Russia who? :troll


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

@Samoon
I'll be fair, obviously, you have a different opinion.
In my eyes, however, Greece and Italy shouldn't go through. They play football that I do not want to see, always have. 

Spain is expected to win over Croatia, just like Italy over Ireland. I'm crossing my fingers for Ireland to pull through.

However, in the case that Spain and Croatia draw, why does Croatia need 2-2? Isn't the goal difference the same, regardless whether it is 0-0, 1-1, 2-2 and so on?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> @Samoon
> I'll be fair, obviously, you have a different opinion.
> In my eyes, however, Greece and Italy shouldn't go through. They play football that I do not want to see, always have.
> 
> ...


It is confusing, I have no idea but that is the rule i guess.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Zankman Jack said:


> @Samoon
> I'll be fair, obviously, you have a different opinion.
> In my eyes, however, Greece and Italy shouldn't go through. They play football that I do not want to see, always have.
> 
> ...


Uhm... Prandelli isn't using Italy's traditional defensive strategy...

If goal difference is equal, then amount of goals decides.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

France/Italy
England/Spain

This is gonna be good. :mark:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

goal difference should always be used, it rewards attacking play rather than boring defensive tactics.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

I hate when people say teams don't deserve to go through or win, unless they outright cheated then of course they deserve to go through/win because they did.

Russia weren't all that really, bit like Swansea they want to play fancy football but they aren't good enough to compete at the top.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

did kerzakov manage to get a shot on target


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Today or all competition?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

ABKiss said:


> France/Italy
> England/Spain
> 
> This is gonna be good. :mark:


OOOOO, gona be good


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> OOOOO, gona be good


OOOO Portugal vs. Czech Republic :mark:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Was looking and I found it. Thought I would share.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

:lol that alone made me want greece to go through. felt bad for the guy


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Hopefully, van Persie starts on the right and Small Game Robben starts on the left, so for ONCE he can cross the ball and not cut in.

enaldo vs. :robben (Y)




Rockhead said:


> If Holland still go through I'm quitting this tournament. Not really, but fuck off to them. I wanna see Denmark move on, so whatever result has to happen in Holland/Portugal for that to work, should happen.


If the Netherlands STILL manage to get into the QFs from here, they are reaching the Final. How could they not? It's crazy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Well I thought it was good. We scored the goal at just the right time. We had a few good chances even though we played defensively in the 2nd half. hit the bar off a freekick, denied a penalty and did our job at the back well. I said it was a good performance not an amazing performance. I agree that Katsouranis's theatrics in the last 5 minutes were disgraceful and unnecessary.


I thought was mostly parking the bus but I agree you deserve to go through. But I doubt you will get past Germany. Thank you for admitting that. Tbh most of my anger towards Greece are his antics.Good luck in the next round. 



Destiny said:


> You can sit here and pin point every little situation but Greece were a lot more effective than Russia and we gave them nothing.
> 
> We were better on the day.
> 
> I never said we were great but we deserve some praise after today's performance.


I will pinpoint that because it was disgraceful behavior. It was a cheap tactic. Yeah you defended well and deserve to get out of the group but you are still an average team punching above their weight. And the funniest thing is you have players who can play good football. Not many but why you play 1-0 and defend non stop I don't get. While I don't mind defensive football the cheap stunts they pulled to time waste were a disgrace. While I hate watching it play defensive is fine but pulling stunts like Katsouranis did are a joke.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i expected this reaction if england got knocked out. it's only russia :lol


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm hoping for Germany to go through, and as long as Portugal don't join them then i don't care who finishes second.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

This tournament has been the don thus far. Even yesterday we were watching the Poland vs. Czech Republic game and despite the fact it was probably the worst game I have seen so far it still had a goal and the group still totally turned aorund as a result of it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Fargerov said:


> OOOO Portugal vs. Czech Republic :mark:


Meh at that one, Portugal will probs go through.

Germany will likely play who?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My predictions for today matches:
Netherlands 3-1 Portugal
Germany 2-1 Denmark

Lets hope tommorow Italy goes through so we can see France vs Italy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Indeed. WC 06 finals rematch would be nice.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I have a terrible feeling Holland are gonna pull it off :kobe2

As far as the H2H rule goes, I don't want to live on this planet anymore. GD is the best system, this is a farce.


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

Not sure if it's been posted, but it had me laughing for a while.










I think you're missing a player:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Come back Glen! Where ya going? :lol


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Glen Johnson out of position again ique2

Karagounis' meltdown might be my favourite moment of the tournament so far. The .gif doesn't do it justice because he was like for that for minutes.

H2H rule is fine in the Champions League when there's 6 games played but it's stupid here when you only play 3 games. GD encourages attacking football and goals too which should always be done. I'd like for them to give a point for every goal scored too like they used to do in the Amsterdam Tournament but that wont happen in a major tournament. 

Why is everyone so against Holland going through btw? When did they suddenly offend everyone. 

Hoping we get 1-0 and 1-0 for the CHAOS but I think Holland will beat Portugal by 2 and Germany should beat Denmark without too much trouble.*


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Also interesting that Welbeck doesn't have his arm around the racist.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Didn't watch any of the games last night, but I'm amazed that both Greece and the Czech Republic are through. Especially after the open day games. Thought Russia would just breeze past this group into the next stage. But they really went off the boil.

The only team I don't want going though from Group B is enaldo 's team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Bananas said:


> Also interesting that Welbeck doesn't have his arm around the racist.


looks busy enough giving milner's arse a squeeze


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck me what a topsy turvy Euro's this is. Its good though, like unpredictability in a tournament. Never would have had the Czech's and Greeks going through at the beginning of the evening, figured perhaps the Czech's and Russians. Bet Greek Kane Fan had a hell of a party last night!

So by the way this Euro's is going, I take it the Dutch will hammer Portugal tonight and have an inspired run all the way to the final and win it. Or maybe I am just delusional.

Lol at the team leaving Johnson out of the team pic. Bet Welbeck would have loved to swap places with Milner in that pic:terry


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Funny how many smilies we have here to represent racism.

:busquets :suarez2 :suarez1 :terry :bigron

:evra


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Nuremberg_(association_football)






Part 2! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Reckon Holland wil get the 2-0 win that they need tonight but can see Denmark snatching a late equlizer in a 1-1 draw VS Germany 

Nicklas Bendtner to score it of course, followed by an UEFA investigation into unusual betting patterns on Nicklas scoring on the betting website Paddy Power


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

We will most likely have *France - Italy, England - Spain*, Greek - Germany and Portugal - Czech Republic. Unfair!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Nuremberg_(association_football)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad Carballo is the Referee of todays other game


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

If Portugal and Spain were to win their quarter final games, would we get an Iberian Semi Final?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*My prediction for today's games :

Portugal 2-1 Holland
Germany 3-1 Denemark*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Am I the only one who doesn't expect Germany to run over Denmark with ease?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I think the Danes will give them a game but ultimately Germany will come out on top. A 1-0 or 2-1 to Germany wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

No. 

@C2D


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So who goes through if Denmark and Portugal win? :$


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone think Germany will try to experiment with the starting 11 today?

play reus, schurrle gotze? or try to be safe?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

less munchen players hopefully.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> So who goes through if Denmark and Portugal win? :$


if 3 teams are on the same points it goes to goal difference i think


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Low has said that he'll play his strongest side, but I'd like to see some changes.

First, Klose to start as the striker. Kroos instead of Bastian, Gotze ahead of Ozil/Muller and Reus ahead of Podolski.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds great for me. But Gomez needs to start.

the dude is waayyyyyyyyy too streaky to drop. let him bang in 5 goals today and keep the flame going


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Germany to botch and do a Russia then? Stranger things have happened. I'd :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wrong, germany to do a BLITZKRIEG and wipe the fucking floor with them

but id feel better if portugal got their ass kicked by holland

goddamn, whats the situation in this group?

if all three have 6 points in the end, who goes through?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> So who goes through if Denmark and Portugal win? :$


I think Denmark have to win by 2 or more goals to top the group.

I don't know what happens after that. Maybe if it is 1-0, then it goes to goal difference because all the teams only have 1 goal margins over each other. Or maybe Portugal goes through ahead of Germany because they scored more goals in their victory over Denmark, then Germany did in their victory over Portugal: 3-2 > 1-0.

I'm just assuming here. It really is daft business.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

is there any way denmark lose and still go through


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hmmmm

if holland beat portugal, by like 1 point

or something


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> is there any way denmark lose and still go through


No. Because Portugal's 3-2 > their 1-0.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Denmark can only go through if they lose with something like 1-2 and Holland win 1-0. Then it comes to goal difference and with all three standing at -1, Denmark will go through due to more goals scored. (4-5) But if it's 1-0 in both cases, Portugal go through due to goal difference being even with Denmark, and the deciding factor then becomes the H2H rule.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm starting to think the drawing lots idea wasn't so bad after all, would be a lot less confusing


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if denmark must be sacrificed, i'd rather holland than enaldo enaldo enaldo just to hear him change the topic to messi after being asked why he FLOPPED at another big tournament


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

whatever scenario gets Denmark and Germany through is fine for me.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm hungover and still trying figure out what happened last night...so Greece went through due to head to head results with Russia?

So if Holland beat portugal tonight by 3 goals and germany beat Denmark then Denmark still go through because they beat the dutch 1-0 ?? But because portugal beat Denmark they should go through? So because it's all split then the final places will all be decided on goal difference tonight? 

Was going to put a bet on holland and germany qualifying then realised how shit the dutch defence is enaldo


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light, looks like we'll be supporting diffent teams for the first time in the QF's :ribery


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Denmark can only go through if they lose with something like 1-2 and Holland win 1-0. Then it comes to goal difference and with all three standing at -1, Denmark will go through due to more goals scored. (4-5) But if it's 1-0 in both cases, Portugal go through due to goal difference being even with Denmark, and the deciding factor then becomes the H2H rule.


It will never come down to Goal Difference, because all of their H2Hs are different scores. It would only come down to GD if their H2Hs were 1-0, 1-0 and 1-0 - exactly the same scorelines.

For instance, it Italy beat ROI and Croatia and Spain draw 1-1, then Italy, Croatia and Spain have all drawn 1-1 with each other and are on the same points, so it goes to GD, as the H2H is exactly the same.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

it shouldn't be that complicated. A simple points and goal difference system works fine.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Rush said:


> whatever scenario gets Denmark and Germany through is fine for me.


I think Denmark and Germany draw, then Holland beat Portugal will send Denmark through with Germany


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Hohenheim of Light, looks like we'll be supporting diffent teams for the first time in the QF's :ribery


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> It will never come down to Goal Difference, because all of their H2Hs are different scores. It would only come down to GD if their H2Hs were 1-0, 1-0 and 1-0 - exactly the same scorelines.
> 
> For instance, it Italy beat ROI and Croatia and Spain draw 1-1, then Italy, Croatia and Spain have all drawn 1-1 with each other and are on the same points, so it goes to GD, as the H2H is exactly the same.


I think I get it now. Wow, so much confusion and I don't blame anyone for being brain-dead after analyzing the rules. I bet they didn't ever think it would come down to this but funny thing is, it has the potential to happen in every single group.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

problem is the point are so fricking razor tight. maybe they need to add more games?

we could have 3 teams with 3 points each and maybe even an identical goal difference. we never have this sort of problem during the champions league


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

redeadening said:


> problem is the point are so fricking razor tight. maybe they need to add more games?
> 
> we could have 3 teams with 3 points each and maybe even an identical goal difference. *we never have this sort of problem during the champions league*


Well that is because they are 6 matches and also because they are normally only two good teams in each group. Here the case is different, all the teams in group B are so good.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> problem is the point are so fricking razor tight. maybe they need to add more games?
> 
> we could have 3 teams with 3 points each and maybe even an identical goal difference. we never have this sort of problem during the champions league


We could have all 4 teams on the same points.

Team A beat Team B
Team C beat Team D

Team B beat Team C
Team D beat Team A

Team A draw Team C
Team B draw Team D


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Well that is because they are 6 matches and also because they are normally only two good teams in each group. Here the case is different, all the teams in group B are so good.


thats why i said add more games


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

redeadening said:


> thats why i said add more games


Yes, but i dont think they will add more games. I dont think they would want to make the tournament longer by adding more games.

GD is the perfect solution if the teams has the same points just like in EPL. I dont think it should be that complicated. We wont really have cases where the GD are the same. That would rarely happen.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tomkin said:


> So if Holland beat portugal tonight by 3 goals and germany beat Denmark then Denmark still go through because they beat the dutch 1-0 ??


Nah, because Portugal also have 3 points so it isn't a straight forward look at the head-to-head of Holland/Denmark. Holland would qualify because they got the best win of the games between the three of them.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

if 3 teams end on the same points they dont use H2H, they use goal difference


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> if 3 teams end on the same points they dont use H2H, they use goal difference


Not really. If one of those 3 teams has a better H2H against the other two teams, that team qualifies. If croatia and spain draw tommorow 2-2 they both qualify regardless of the Italy vs Ireland result.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Yeah, if Croatia-Spain is 2-2/3-3 etc. they qualify because it's the best head-to-head (on virtue of goals scored) of the three teams on 5 points. Italy's potential superior goal difference is irrelevant.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BIG GAME ROBBEN vs BIG GAME PENALDO.

I wonder who will be the least shittiest on the pitch today.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I expect "Action Man" to score today. :lol


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Samoon said:


> Not really. If one of those 3 teams has a better H2H against the other two teams, that team qualifies. If croatia and spain draw tommorow 2-2 they both qualify regardless of the Italy vs Ireland result.


Yup, its horseshit, Italy could beat Ireland 10-0 but if Spain - Croatia draw 2 - 2 or higher then Italy are eliminated. Euro 2004 all over again...


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Feel sorry for the BBC Commentator in the England Women VS Netherlands Women, all of his co-workers are over in Ukraine/Poland commentating on some of the world's best footballers in fantastic modern stadiums but this poor bloke is commentating on a women's game inside a half-empty stadium in Salford


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

C'mon England!!!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Yup, its horseshit, Italy could beat Ireland 10-0 but if Spain - Croatia draw 2 - 2 or higher then Italy are eliminated. Euro 2004 all over again...[/QUOTE
> 
> Its fucking ridiculous. Should be down to goal difference. After all the measure of teams is how well they have played in the group stage which will determine if they should play in the quarters. Case in point, Russia tonked the Czech's 4-1 but went out because Greece beat them 1-0. Really does that make any sense? Surely the fact that Russia scored more goals than Greece in the group stages ought to be mean something and give them an advantage if they end on the same points, regardless of if they lose to them by a margin not large enough to overturn the goal swing needed.
> 
> This head to head nonsense needs to be reviewed IMO and they need to go back to goal difference.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Say what you like about Women's Football these girls sure know how to take a tackle :terry


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Green Light said:


>


Sweet butt though.


----------



## AJ (Apr 8, 2011)

If you weren't aware... from the next Euro's on there will be 24 teams at each tournament. I don't know how qualification from groups will work, obviously UEFA knows, but I've not found out for myself yet.


----------



## ChrisK (Nov 5, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Nightmare_SE said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, its horseshit, Italy could beat Ireland 10-0 but if Spain - Croatia draw 2 - 2 or higher then Italy are eliminated. Euro 2004 all over again...[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

I just love the # they use on twitter for the match between Portugal and Nederland #porned :lmao


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm watching this women's game and the standard of play is just so bad, at least some of the players are attractive


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lol at this Women's game. England just scored an Henry free kick.

The Dutch #6 is unbelievable. Thought she got hit in the face before but thankfully not.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> :lol at this Women's game. England just scored an Henry free kick.
> 
> The Dutch #6 is unbelievable. Thought she got hit in the face before but thankfully not.


Blimey She isn't half bad is she

Suprised we don't see more of those type of free-kicks in the men's game, I know when I Referee I alwys give the attacking team the option of do you want to take it quickly or do you want the wall 10 years back and to wait for my whistle


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Pretty pumped for the game today. Just hoping on a victory, im fine with not going through as long as we don't leave pointless. Going to the quarter finals is always nice though 

Dutch squad for today

Stekelenburg; Van der Wiel, Vlaar, Mathijsen en Willems; De Jong en Van der Vaart; Robben, Van Persie en Sneijder; Huntelaar

Still Willems as LB, going to get killed by Nani


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I feel bad for Willems. I feel as if Van Maarwijk is subjecting him to torture by making him play the games. 

Never have the Dutch missed Van Bronckhorst as badly as they do now.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I feel bad for Willems. I feel as if Van Maarwijk is subjecting him to torture by making him play the games.
> 
> Never have the Dutch missed Van Bronckhorst as badly as they do now.


Yeah and Van Bronckhorst was not even a defender in the first place, shows how bad we are lacking good defenders.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thank god for ESPN3.com and their awesome streaming. Gonna do :robben/enaldo on TV since I think Germany will beat Denmark.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is that Colin Hendry playing at Centre Back for the Dutch women


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like the Dutch are going to go full on attack with that line up. 

I actually hope they destroy the Portugese cunts.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Watching the Germans, though sad to miss Penaldo/Robben.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Definetly, i won't miss Portugal/Holland game.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Holland to win, other game a draw please. 1 of Denmark/Czech's in the semi's ique2

:robben shouldve been dropped.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Strong choice of attacking players for Holland good to see given the situation. Leaves them with very little protection for the back 4 (which isn't very good to begin with) though so I probably would have kept MVB for VDV.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Going to watch Portugal/Holland game for sure and taking a few glances at the Denmark/Germany match. Hoping Portugal go through though and I want to see enaldo make an impact.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Don't know what game to watch. :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUU Im actually excited for this. 

Dutch/Portugal should be a fucking intense game. I'll be taking the occasional glance at the Germany/Denmark game too.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm hoping the Portugal/Holland game will be something like the match they had back in 2006 when pretty much everyone was getting booked, plus a few red cards. That game was hilarious.

Still, hoping Holland beat Portugal.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

gonna watch dutch because adrian healy is announcing the other game.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah, i'm watching the Portugal/Holland game. Hoping for a cracker :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fap Fap Fap to the Dutch jackets. 

Nice as fuck yo.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Come on Holland!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:wilkins


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

(Y)




Magsimus said:


> :wilkins


:lmao


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Anyone think Germany may purposely play for a draw, just to send the Dutch out?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Huntelaar reminds me of Cody Rhodes


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROBBEN CREATING THINGS


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL Penaldo, wake up son.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> :wilkins


My head hurts...


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I would love to know what Ronaldo's free kick conversion rate is.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Why the fuck was Ronaldo arguing with the ref when the ball is still in play? He was playing you an advantage, dumbass!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLLLLLYY SHIT VAN DERRRRR VARRRRRRTTTTTT


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

beautiful.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Fuck yeah!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What a goal by VDV!
I guess Holland have their best chances on long shots.

And it happened as soon as I switched the channel. Glad I didn't miss it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

WHAT A GOOOOOOOOLLLL!!!! uh oh portugal in troubleeeee


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

GOOOAAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Lovely finish!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

enaldo

Denmark through as it stands :mark: It'll probably change 145763387459544576 times.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful strike from Van Der Vaart. Totally justifying his replacement of Van Bommel


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fucking beautiful goal!! Well done Robben with passing the ball. Just brilliant.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Coentrao continues to prove his worth. : 

Fucking worthless cunt.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fucking class goal by VDV.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So Germany and Denmark going through as it stands.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Beautiful strike by VDV.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Our defence looks shaky as fuck :argh:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lol ffs, for the first two games I've had VDV in my fantasy team and he's done nothing, this round I transferred him out and what happens? :kenny

Beautiful strike though


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

enaldo is cursed.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

What's that post doing there? enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOOOOL Postiga

time to retire.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

lolmao at netherlands' defence.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Postiga you useless hack.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Fuck this fpalm*


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

fuck me


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

There has to be more goals in this game. 


Anybody watching Germany/Denmark? How's that one going? 


1-0 Germany!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

This game is brilliant due to dreadful defences. I could skin Vlaar.

Think this may end up a classic.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Dutch defence hitting the self destruct button again.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

This game is ridiculously open.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

germany scored


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Podolski scores. 

AWW YEAH


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Jobberwacky said:


> There has to be more goals in this game.
> 
> 
> Anybody watching Germany/Denmark? How's that one going? Might we see the first 0-0?


Germany are 1 - 0 up.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

So now if things stay the same Portugal will go through... Come on Holland, score another!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh my god, the Dutch can't defend for shit.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Magsimus said:


> :wilkins



So now Germany and Portugal are going through!!


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

YEEEEEEEAAAAHHHHHH BITCHES!!!! SUCK IT PORTUGAL


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

put varela in... oh no wait till the 80th minute.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

1-1 !!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

ok denmark scored too...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

KROHN-DEHLI is the GOAT! Go Denmark gogogo.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

1-1 Denmark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Germany and Denmark going through!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck, I just switched the channel to see that Denmark/Germany is 1-1. How did it happen so fast?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> KROHN-DEHLI is the GOAT! Go Denmark gogogo.


Filthy Stark bastard :no:


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ronaldooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> Filthy Stark bastard :no:


enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo 

:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOD 

The Dutch are fucking useless.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Finally. Dutch defense is a shit tonight.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Big game player.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Anybody in the UK we can watch Hol/Por online and the other on ITV4.
http://www.itv.com/sport/football/euro/match/portugal-holland-3472066/


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fucking hell... He's FINALLY scored! Well timed run, great through ball and a good finish.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This is what Van Marwijk gets for still playing Willems.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

So we're all back to level. Portugal and Germany going through. This is madness!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Portugal look like winning this. Holland are utterly hopeless at the back. Not enough protection for them either with no Van Bommel.

There's no way in hell they're winning by 2.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, today seems to be a goal-fest.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Joel said:


> This is what Van Marwijk gets for still playing Willems.


i know hes fuckin terrible. give him a few more years. why call him up and play him now?


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*CHRIS HAS FINALY SHOWN UP *


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

The Portuguese were all over them since the Dutch goal. It was only a matter of time. 

I think the Dutch have left themselves too much to do to have a realistic chance of going through.

Poldoski scored:mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> i know hes fuckin terrible. give him a few more years. why call him up and play him now?


Cut him some slack. He has struggled yeah but the other three defenders have been torn wide open multiple times aswell.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

yea but willems has been terrible the last 2 games. take him out dont start him again for the 3rd.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I expect "Action Man" to score today. :lol


And how right my prediction turned out to be!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo being a big match flop as usual


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Did some one say Big Match Flop?

:ibra


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

enaldo and friends should be able to get through, or maybe even Denmark. After the VDV goal, the Dutch have been so quiet, and Portugal have been cutting through on their defense so many times. Willems is awful at LB, and needs VDV to help him out against Nani. The Dutch need a massive second half.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This is a pretty bad set up from the Dutch. Huntelaar and RVP have been non existent in this match.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Is everyone else ignoring how shite Van Der Wiel has been aswell? Or is it just Willems? Lol.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Chris is doing good today, needs to focus more and he will score more.*


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Imagine Willems up against Messi... :messi


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Poor Willems. The young lad might have his reputation completely ruined after being thrown in the deep end. His team mates are just as shite, and they don't have the naivety of youth.

Hope he has a good career and proves haters wrong.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

united_07 said:


> enaldo being a big match flop as usual


yeah what a big match player, 33 goals for his national team, 6 of them at a major tournament.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Who is this Chris character?

Nani has been great in this tournament so far.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

In all fairness to Willems though, bad as he is, that whole Dutch defence are fucking shite.

Think the Germans will grab a couple against Denmark, top the group and take the Portuguese with them.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

If the dutch had brought Patrick Van Aanholt then they'd have the best defense in the tournament


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't think Willems will have his reputation destroyed. HEs 18 and playing in the Euros. Doesn't help that the Dutch defence is atrocious.

Well, helps that they will have Douglas and Pieters after the Euros. But still leaves van der Wiel, and either Vlaar/Heitinga/Mathijsen.

As for the game, they don't deserve to be leadng. Played very poorly since the VDV goal.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> i know hes fuckin terrible. give him a few more years. why call him up and play him now?


Normal LB is injured. And as I said we don't have any good defenders


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Abk92 said:


> Imagine Willems up against Messi... :messi


Imagine anyone up against Messi, the result is still the same. :messi


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> yeah what a big match player, 33 goals for his national team, 6 of them at a major tournament.


compared to messi's 3 at a major tournament :troll


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> compared to messi's 3 at a major tournament :troll


Which means both messi and ronaldo are big game flops. :troll


How is big game robben doing?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Which means both messi and ronaldo are big game flops. :troll
> 
> 
> How is big game robben doing?






You will be shocked to learn that he is cutting inside every time he gets the ball.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

If Evra can continue playing first team for Man Utd and still get picked for France after being beyond shite for so long, Willems has nothing to fear about his future.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Squirrelplayingtag said:


> Imagine anyone up against Messi, the result is still the same. :messi


The European Champions laugh at this notion :terry :cashley :torres

Don't blame Willems. But it can't be hidden that he has been poor and is not ready. His coach should have realised this and played Bouma or some shit.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> You will be shocked to learn that he is cutting inside every time he gets the ball.


i refuse to believe this

it cant be true, it just cant


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Willems opening up for more backlash with that tackle, lol. At least if Holland advance, they'll have to find a replacement!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Someone please knock Pepe out. You'll be given the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Why i have this feeling that Denemark will qualify ?!*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Dutch showing no ambition at all. They've given up.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Someone please knock Pepe out. You'll be given the Nobel Peace Prize.


He just has one of those twattish faces you just want to smack. 

Postiga looks like a fucking rat as well.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> He just has one of those twattish faces you just want to smack.
> 
> Postiga looks like a fucking rat as well.


I really want to smack Ronaldo, and im a huge Madrid fan :rvp


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The Dutch have been absolutely pathetic here. Utterly impotent.


We need to do a poll on which footballer do you most want to punch in the face.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Woeful second half from Netherlands. Portugal look better to score. I forget that Van Persie is even playing. 

Now bringing on Afellay for Willems. I wonder who slots back.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh lordy. Holland now playing 3 at the back? As if it wasn't easy enough to break though them already.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol Pepe. 

Wish he would have hit him harder.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, the matches have become so boring now.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I wouldn't do these tactics in fifa let alone real life.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Stekelenburg with an absolutely beauty of a save.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Nani, Y U NO SCORE? Dreadful miss.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

fpalm nani


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Who is this Chris character?
> 
> *Nani has been great in this tournament so far.*


Officially pushing his 'great tournament' to average tournament after that.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Goodnight Dutch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Easy for Ronaldo. Horrid defending, the Dutch honestly deserve to lose by more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pure class from all involved and then Ronaldo


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ronaldo stepping up big time tonight. Bye, bye Holland, they really don't deserve to go through.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Holland are a joke. The coach has made some terrible decisions imo. Yes he had to go for it but they were left so exposed.

Adios.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*hahahahaha *


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

What a disastrous Euro 12 campaign for the Netherlands.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Dutch deserve this based on this tournament, they have been beyong shit for the most part.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

So, there goes Holland. 

They didn't do nothing with "this generation", it seems... Vice-champs of the world doesn't count.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Denmark score and Germany are out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jobberwacky said:


> Denmark score and Germany are out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Come on you great Danes!!!! That would be dream land.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

COME ON BENDTNER

lmao @ Holland


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*CHRISTIANO RONALDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

My Time Is Now

8*D*


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Jobberwacky said:


> Denmark score and Germany are out!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Go Denmark!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Biggest failure of this tournament.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

"Action Man" scores again! 

Germany, just keep that draw to secure the first spot.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Probably worse than France at the World Cup, there were higher expectations for the Dutch at this tournament.

I kind of want BENDTNER to score now. Would be crazy.

LARS BENDER finishes off Denmark.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And here comes 2-1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Bender!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

awwww. big poop. germany scored


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The Dutch look like an amateur team lol. Worse than the Ireland in fact. 

They really succeeded in saving Penaldo's tournament.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What a Bender.

:no:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fucking Germans making everything boring.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks like Germany are going to be the only team in the group stage with 9 points.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha and Germany go and burst everyone's bubble.

Perfect 9 points in the Group of Death too. Impressive.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GERMANY SCORE 

AW YEAH.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fuck, that was so close from Van Der Vaart. So unlucky that didn't go in, great strike. But he really hasn't done anything apart from those two strikes at goal.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Germany make the full mark as usual.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I hope the Czech's beat the Portuguese. Dont like those fuckers even more so after Pepe's playacting when RVP barely touched him.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Holland will still win the Euros guys :$


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao @ *Van Persie*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Can't believe I had money on Van Persie being top scorer, in hindsight I was maybe better of putting money on my mate Fernando Torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I hope the Czech's beat the Portuguese. Dont like those fuckers even more so after Pepe's playacting when RVP barely touched him.


:lmao what about robben, he's worse


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Has any player had a worse year than Robben?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

united_07 said:


> :lmao what about robben, he's worse


Thats true. Pepe though was holding his head and banging his feet on the floor like a spoiled brat though. 5 points to Pepe on the twat-o-meter.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bad luck for Ronaldo right there.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Cool, so now instead of all the confusing 3-3-3 discussions, the points will be 9-6-3-0. Not a single draw in this group.

And wow, Holland truly have disappointed here with zero points.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Torres has more goals than van Persie :torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Brilliant from Ronaldo, easily MOTM, unlucky not to get a hattrick


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what does enaldo 's shirt say?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Holland were garbage and deservedly beaten in all 3 games. Poor selection, woeful defence, and no cohesion due too to many egos. So disappointing. Shame Portugal are through, just because of I despise no footballer more than Pepe.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Well played, Portugal, well played. Really did well after going down 1-0, and Ronaldo stepped up brilliantly, maybe should have had a hat-trick as well. But Holland were just poor all tournament only scoring 2 goals. Glad to see them out.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Bye bye Holland, I'll miss you dearly...

:ex: :barkley


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> Torres has more goals than van Persie :torres


:torres is gonna win another medal


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

'fuck messi i am the goat' i presume


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Holland were really terrible. I cant believe I predicted them to be the runner up. 0 points. Worst team based on expectations.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

just read that his shirt is a tribute to his dead dad on father's day

or something


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

And not a single point was earned by Holland this year


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Enjoy your vacation Robben you twat 

Now, Portugal to advance to the semi finals plz.*


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Bye Bye Van Marwijk. 

We deserved this.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well shame we went out without any points. First 10 mins were great from Holland but after the first goal it was absolute SHIT. Really ashamed of this performance, we will probably not even qualify for the World Cup in 2014. Having hopes for Euro 2016 since we have some great talent running around. Bad for this generation that they did not win a big one, 2010 was their chance since they were a team then. They have completely lost track here.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ronaldo the big game flop


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys serious about these Ronaldo comments? :

Fair play to him, he was class and MOTM, but that defence could be ripped apart by the likes of Torres or Carroll.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who can stop Germany? They got 9 points in the group of death group. That is fucking impressive.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

redeadening said:


> just read that his shirt is a tribute to his dead dad on father's day
> 
> or something


Respect.

Seriously, if we avoid Spain in the next round... who knows. 






:lions


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Hoping for Croatia and Ukraine to go through along with Spain and France in the next two days.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

9 points out of 9.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

no way england can beat spain, not without cahill and SUPER FRANK who outclass spain in every way

problem is france are gonna tear sweden a knew asshole

as for 9 points out of 9, in the group of death no less, pure german efficiency


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh HELL yeah.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Yeah Sweden don't stand a chance against French Messi and French Iniesta


----------



## x_RiseAboveHate_x (May 26, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Who can stop Germany? They got 9 points in the group of death group. That is fucking impressive.




England. :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

With the way this tournament is going, Sweden will probably beat France... :side:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The two greasy manc transsexuals were on fire for Portugal tonight, fair play they played some really good football. I look forward to seeing them stuff the Czechs in the quarters.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Green Light said:


> Yeah Sweden don't stand a chance against French Messi and French Iniesta


French Messi never plays :hmm: And French Iniesta came off injured.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Now going to cheer for Croatia, have money on them so they will probably get thrashed tomorrow by Spain


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

unless croatia and spain take the easy way out


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

redeadening said:


> unless croatia and spain take the easy way out


Yeah don't really see that happening tbh


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I meant Ménez and Malouda :woy


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

x_RiseAboveHate_x said:


> England. :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy :woy


:lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Crikey, tons of numptys turning out to spout complete bollocks on the BBC live text following Portugal beating the Dutch.




> Des, via text: "Ronaldo has just delivered a performance that tells me he's made space on his mantlepiece for another World Player of the Year award. Move over Messi...Ronnie is ready to retake his throne! Simply stunning, sublime, performance!!!"




Hyperbole alert.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

redeadening said:


> just read that his shirt is a tribute to his dead dad on father's day
> 
> or something


*This is realy sweet thing from Ronaldo to do.*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> Crikey, tons of numptys turning out to spout complete bollocks on the BBC live text following Portugal beating the Dutch.
> 
> 
> Hyperbole alert.


I'd agree with that. Messi doesn't turn up for anything, Ronaldo turned up for that one game and played brilliantly... :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

aguero is like the Argentinian messi

ep


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> I'd agree with that. Messi doesn't turn up for anything, Ronaldo turned up for that one game and played brilliantly... :troll




Exactly. The Ballom D'or should be based solely on performances at the Euro's. Hence Ronaldo is better than Messi because the latter literally doesn't turn up for the tournament.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> Exactly. The Ballom D'or should be based solely on performances at the Euro's. Hence Ronaldo is better than Messi because the latter *literally doesn't turn up for the tournament*.


----------



## x_RiseAboveHate_x (May 26, 2012)

:lol


Samoon said:


> :lmao


:lol


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Dear lord we had the top scorer from England AND Germany and we only scored 2 goals in the whole tournament and we played some very bad football. They didn't even had the fighting spirit to do something. Even the players in Ireland fought for everything they got and the Dutch players didn't even believed in the little change they got. We deserve to leave this tournament in shame.

:rvp:robben Huntelaar VD Vaart Wesley EVERYBODY failed :no::no::no::no::no::no::no:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Wonder how many of the Dutch team will make flop XI of the tournament. Will need some Irish in there too, fella.



5th-Horseman said:


> We need to do a poll on which footballer do you most want to punch in the face.


:busquets




redeadening said:


> just read that his shirt is a tribute to his dead dad on father's day
> 
> or something


Dead dad special? Defoe's turn on Tuesday :barkley












She needed to turn around enaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's our tournament to lose now

:lions


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

World Cup Runners-Up 2002 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2004 - Germany
World Cup Runners-Up 2006 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2008 - France
World Cup Runners-Up 2010 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2012 - Netherlands

Spain runners-up in Brazil please ep


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*It's been a good tournament for Arsenal so far, RVP's going home after 3 games so he'll get a bit of extra rest before joining up with the team for pre-season. Arshavin and Bendtner have been knocked out too, after decent showing which will hopefully add a bit to their transfer value. Podolski looking to be going all the way to the title. Koscielny not getting into the team so far will hopefully have him chomping at the bit once he returns to the Emirates, with a point to prove. Then you got Walcott and the Ox who are putting on a decent show for England and gaining them more big stage experience.

The only real down side is Szczesny who had an awful game, when he did play for Poland. I hope he learns his lesson though and begins to think about his actions a little more before rushing out and losing focus.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

haribo said:


> World Cup Runners-Up 2002 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2004 - Germany
> World Cup Runners-Up 2006 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2008 - France
> World Cup Runners-Up 2010 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2012 - Netherlands
> 
> Spain runners-up in Brazil please ep


Spain will be taking these Euro's, and the World Cup in Brazil all thanks to Iniesta Xavi David Villa Silva Fabregas

BLACK TORRES






:torres :torres :torres


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Black Torres is the new Messi.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Seb said:


> Spain will be taking these Euro's, and the World Cup in Brazil all thanks to Iniesta Xavi David Villa Silva Fabregas
> 
> BLACK TORRES
> 
> ...


what in gods name did i just watch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

take enaldo out of team for arshavin, decides to not shit himself on big stage. fuck you ......boy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> take enaldo out of team for arshavin, decides to not shit himself on big stage. fuck you ......boy.


get penaldo back in your side so he can flop again


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

BIG GAME PENALDO. enaldo

Wow Holland, shocking tournament for them.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Holland came out great in the first 20 minutes and then hardly made an impact after that.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Well it has now been confirmed - Greece vs Germany QF Euro 2012.
Whist many of you think this match will be a blow out I think it will be much closer than everyone thinks. The passion shown against Russia makes me believe we have a chance to upset the Germans.
Why do I think this?
They can't handle teams with a good solid defence. They are overrated by the media, don't get me wrong they are a good team but just not Spain-level good. This isn't just a football match, it's also a political battle (you would know why I am talking about if you have paid attention to the news). The Greek Players will play with all their heart and passion.

1-0 Greece AET. (Y)

Also after the penalty was not given against Russia, Karagounis pointed to the Greek emblem on his shirt and said "Afto einai" Meaning that the only reason the ref didn't give the penalty is because he is Greek and that he would have given the penalty if it was any other nation. The refs have screwed us in 2/3 of the last games.

Ante Gamisou Platini :cuss:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain and Italy should both win their matches, wouldn't be surprised if Croatia managed a draw, who goes through then?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Well it has now been confirmed - Greece vs Germany QF Euro 2012.
> Whist many of you think this match will be a blow out I think it will be much closer than everyone thinks. The passion shown against Russia makes me believe we have a chance to upset the Germans.
> Why do I think this?
> They can't handle teams with a good solid defence. They are overrated by the media, don't get me wrong they are a good team but just not Spain-level good. This isn't just a football match, it's also a political battle (you would know why I am talking about if you have paid attention to the news). The Greek Players will play with all their heart and passion.
> ...


Germany are not overrated, they are even better than Spain imo. They got 9 points in the group of death. Greece defence is crap btw.

Do you seriously think you have a chance against Germany? really? I dont think I seen anyone as delusional as you.



Calvin Klein said:


> Spain and Italy should both win their matches, wouldn't be surprised if Croatia managed a draw, who goes through then?


If croatia gets a 2-2 draw or more, then croatia and spain will qualify. If they draw 1-1 or 0-0 then it goes by GD.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ohk sweet thanks


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Samoon said:


> Germany are not overrated, they are even better than Spain imo. They got 9 points in the group of death. Greece defence is crap btw.
> 
> Do you seriously think you have a chance against Germany? really? I dont think I seen anyone as delusional as you.


I definitely think we have a chance!
We are very passionate people. One of the big factors in our 2004 triumph was there heart and passion went into all our games. We may not be the most attractive attacking team but we get the job done. In the end if you get the job done nothing else matters. A lot of you seem to think we are boring to watch. Well if that's the case then simply change the channel and don't watch us. I think it's amazing that vs Russia in the second half we played full on defensive yet we had the better chances to score.

(Y)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Yea, Germany are so robotic but they get it done.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Greece have a very, very slim chance, but for some reason, I think they might pull of an upset. Its the same with England. I think they will beat Spain in the quarter finals.

Top 4 will be Portugal, Greece, England and France. Loooool


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I definitely think we have a chance!
> We are very passionate people. One of the big factors in our 2004 triumph was there heart and passion went into all our games. We may not be the most attractive attacking team but we get the job done. In the end if you get the job done nothing else matters. A lot of you seem to think we are boring to watch. Well if that's the case then simply change the channel and don't watch us. I think it's amazing that vs Russia in the second half we played full on defensive yet we had the better chances to score.



Just out of interest, do you follow football closely at all? Because I really get the impression that you don't.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

germany are a machine. a well oiled, meticulous machine. everyone has a chance in every game, but cant see anything other than germany picking apart greece, who are probably mentally spent after getting out against russia. the whole score quickly then have 10 at the back wont work against germany.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Bananas said:


> Just out of interest, do you follow football closely at all? Because I really get the impression that you don't.


Yes I certainly do follow football closely. I didn't say we will beat Germany, but I definitely think we are capable of upsetting them. Any football fan living in Australia IMO is dedicated to the game if you wake up in the vampire hours of the morning! 

(Y)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan, I also don't think you (Grecce) stand a chance against the most in form team in this competition (Germany). However, I'm not going to write you off just yet. This is football. Anything can happen. It's pretty much like Chelsea last season in the UCL when no one gave us a chance even against mediocre teams like Napoli let alone world's best in Barcelona. What happened at the end of the day? We conquered Europe.

If Grecce are to beat Germany, it will be outrageous. I just don't see it happening at this stage and time. My prediction remains Germany to go through to the semis.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> germany are a machine. a well oiled, meticulous machine. everyone has a chance in every game, but cant see anything other than germany picking apart greece, who are probably mentally spent after getting out against russia. the whole score quickly then have 10 at the back wont work against germany.


It certainly can work. Germany usually are a team that rely on a counter attacking style of football and with Greece's defensive tactics they wouldn't be able to counter attack. I believe our defence is one of the best at the tournament and it was proved in the Russia game how hard it is to break our defence when we are fully committed at the back. The Problem with us is that we are pretty poor in attack and that's one our issues that we need to resolve.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It certainly can work. Germany usually are a team that rely on a counter attacking style of football and with Greece's defensive tactics they wouldn't be able to counter attack. *I believe our defence is one of the best at the tournament* and it was proved in the Russia game how hard it is to break our defence when we are fully committed at the back. The Problem with us is that we are pretty poor in attack and that's one our issues that we need to resolve.


:lol



Abk92 said:


> Greek_Kane_Fan, I also don't think you (Grecce) stand a chance against the most in form team in this competition (Germany). However, I'm not going to write you off just yet. This is football. Anything can happen. It's pretty much like Chelsea last season in the UCL when no one gave us a chance even against mediocre teams like Napoli let alone world's best in Barcelona. What happened at the end of the day? We conquered Europe.
> 
> If Grecce are to beat Germany, it will be outrageous. I just don't see it happening at this stage and time. My prediction remains Germany to go through to the semis.


Napoli is not mediocre.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

germany have a much better attack, midfield and defence however. ozil and big bastian will just play through ball after through ball. dont use your results against teams like poland and russia when germany are a whole level or two above both of them.

napoli mediocre :lmao. the team that beat the premier league champions.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> It certainly can work. Germany usually are a team that rely on a counter attacking style of football and with Greece's defensive tactics they wouldn't be able to counter attack. I believe *our defence is one of the best at the tournament and it was proved in the Russia game* how hard it is to break our defence when we are fully committed at the back. The Problem with us is that we are pretty poor in attack and that's one our issues that we need to resolve.


Russia is NOT Germany :downing


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Samoon said:


> :lol


Well they were shit in the first 2 matches, but against Russia our defence showed it's class. The problem in defence in the first 2 games was Holebas. I seriously don't know why he was so bad. He usually is very good at club level. I guess having only a few international caps under his belt and entering his first major tournament got the best of him.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

An upset is always possible in football, it just won't be in the Greece/Germany game. Most of that German squad just went through an upset against Chelsea in Champions League, and I highly doubt it will happen to them at this stage. They will win, may not be a thrashing, but they will get through.

I see it more likely that England (if both advance in this manner) can upset Spain, but that's another story for another day ('cause who really wants to talk about crappy old England now? :terry)


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Napoli is not mediocre.



Validates my whole point more then.

Compared to top tier teams like Chelsea, Madrid, Barca, Milan, Man U etc I'll call them mediocre though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Greek_Kane_Fan, I also don't think you (Grecce) stand a chance against the most in form team in this competition (Germany). However, I'm not going to write you off just yet. This is football. Anything can happen. It's pretty much like Chelsea last season in the UCL when no one gave us a chance even against mediocre teams like Napoli let alone world's best in Barcelona. What happened at the end of the day? We conquered Europe.
> 
> If Grecce are to beat Germany, it will be outrageous. I just don't see it happening at this stage and time. My prediction remains Germany to go through to the semis.


Napoli is solid as team?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> Validates my whole point more then.
> 
> Compared to top tier teams like Chelsea, Madrid, Barca, Milan, Man U etc I'll call them mediocre though.


They defeated the premier league champions. They also beat chelsea and milan. So i would not call them medriocre. They are a decent team.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> Greek_Kane_Fan, I also don't think you (Grecce) stand a chance against the most in form team in this competition (Germany). However, I'm not going to write you off just yet. This is football. Anything can happen. It's pretty much like Chelsea last season in the UCL when no one gave us a chance even against mediocre teams like Napoli let alone world's best in Barcelona. What happened at the end of the day? We conquered Europe.
> 
> If Grecce are to beat Germany, it will be outrageous. I just don't see it happening at this stage and time. My prediction remains Germany to go through to the semis.


Think back to our 2004 euro win. No one gave us a chance but we blocked our ears and won it.
Not saying it we'll happen again, but If players put there mind to it anything can happen. After all we are all human and no one is unstoppable.

BTW love your sig. She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> They defeated the premier league champions. They also beat chelsea and milan. So i would not call them medriocre. They are a decent team.


Decent team, yes. By your logic though, Wigan is not mediocre because they defeated Man U and Arsenal.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> Decent team, yes. By your logic though, Wigan is not mediocre because they defeated Man U and Arsenal.


Napoli won the coppa italia, got 5th in Serie A and got into the last 16 in the champions league. 
This are the reasons why I call them a decent team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Validates my whole point more then.
> 
> Compared to top tier teams like Chelsea, Madrid, Barca, Milan, Man U etc I'll call them mediocre though.


then that means every other team in the world is mediocre.

dont think you can call the 6th placed team a top tier team too.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Napoli won the coppa italia, got 5th in Serie A and got into the last 16 in the champions league.
> This are the reasons why I call them a decent team.


Fuck! Valid reasons.. 
:hmm: I seem to forget that somehow. Bit harsh of me calling them mediocre. Im still carried away by our UCL win. :terry


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Well it has now been confirmed - Greece vs Germany QF Euro 2012.
> Whist many of you think this match will be a blow out I think it will be much closer than everyone thinks. The passion shown against Russia makes me believe we have a chance to upset the Germans.
> Why do I think this?
> They can't handle teams with a good solid defence. They are overrated by the media, don't get me wrong they are a good team but just not Spain-level good. This isn't just a football match, it's also a political battle (you would know why I am talking about if you have paid attention to the news). The Greek Players will play with all their heart and passion.
> ...


hahahahahaha you really think that the refs screwed Greece because of the Euro/financial situation?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't wait for the refs to screw Greece against Deutschland.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

apparently 'bumm' means boom


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> germany are a machine. a well oiled, meticulous machine. everyone has a chance in every game, but cant see anything other than germany picking apart greece, who are probably mentally spent after getting out against russia. the whole score quickly then have 10 at the back wont work against germany.


The key is the options on the bench. Schurrle, Reus, gotze, Klose. A damn near infinite number of ways to pick apart a defence and Im pretty sure Loew is expecting greece to defend deep and will prepare for it

Hell, for all Germany cares they can just play Gomez and Klose up top at once and have Neuer, Ozil and Bastien just keep hoofing the ball up the pitch as service and hope one of the headers works.

Merkel to be in audience and start jerking off as Germany takes greece apart plz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

there's also a pretty big step up in quality with ozil over arshavin or dzagoev (who both performed well and were let down by others), but ozil for his 75 minutes will just be ridiculous.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i havent been sold on greece's defence to be honest. they did a good job but its hardly world class. i think them beating russia had more to do with how bad russia in that game rather than how great greece was. they only had two shots that even came close to goal for gods sake

their defence looked pretty damn shaky in the opening game vs poland too


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not exactly sure how the Greek defence proved their quality against Russia, sure they were courageous and battled hard, but Greece were lucky because Russia were extremely wasteful. Aleksandr Kerzhakov says hello! When you conceed twenty five shots, ten of which are on target then you can't really justify such claims of defensive greatness, although you can give great credit to your apparently second best keeper. As for referees being biased against Greece because of political and economic reasons? LOL! I think Iced_Edge might have an alt acoount here.

I'm not going to write off Greece's chances against Germany because they completely suprised me against Russia, but Germany will certainly be strong favourites for many good reasons. They're also far more than a counter attacking team, 56% possession against Portugal with 12 attempts on goal, 57% against Denmark with 12 attempts on goal again and an even split in ball retension with Holland accompanied by 12 attempts on target (pattern emerging here). Germany have been excellent at keeping the ball and unlocking deep lying defences (Portugal and Denmark) so far, I don't really understand where this stereotype of a counter attacking team has come from. All teams use the tactic from time to time, it's just a natural way to play in certain situations, but it doesn't mean that it has to define an entire set up.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

If Germany beat Greece it's obviously a conspiracy between Angela Merkel and UEFA who want to kick Greece out of the EU (which would be a lot harder to do if Greece were to become European champions). Or something.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Greece's defending against Czech Republic was embarrassingly bad. Germany will beat them comfortably.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't see Greece beating Germany. Don't expect the Germans to bottle it just yet :side:



Mr. Snrub said:


> then that means every other team in the world is mediocre.
> 
> dont think you can call the 6th placed team a top tier team too.


The 6th place team won the biggest trophy in club football, whilst also scooping up another trophy on their way.

Don't think you can't call them top tier. One bad league season - that was irrelevant in the end - doesn't hurt our position, due to what we won.

Napoli aren't mediocre though. And in future Abk92, when you speak about the opponents we beat on our way to glory, overhype them. It makes it seems like a bigger accomplishment


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

imo there's 2 top tier clubs right now based on performances, and that's madrid and barcelona. everyone else can fight for the spots underneath.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I just hope Germany doesn't stop Germany when they play Spain. And here's hoping Loew doesn't shake in his boots--just like he did during the semis of the WC.




haribo said:


> World Cup Runners-Up 2002 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2004 - Germany
> World Cup Runners-Up 2006 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2008 - France
> World Cup Runners-Up 2010 & Knocked out Group Stage Euro 2012 - Netherlands
> 
> *Spain runners-up in Brazil please* ep


To Argentina. :cool2


@ Kiz

No, not Madrid. On paper, sure, but they have been knocked out of the CL in the past two seasons--in their first "tough" game itself. That's not the second-best side. As I said, on paper, yeah sure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

#nofear


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Of course Greece have a chance of winning but that's only if Germany don't show up and play poorly like Russia did. Greek Fan is massively overstating how well the Greece defence played. Russia got in behind more than enough times during the first half and really should have scored 2 or 3 in the first half alone. They defended well but don't get carried away, they were massively helped by Russia's woeful attacking performance. Don't forget how poor defensively you were against Czech who aren't exactly a great team themselves. *


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Stop blaming the refs, ffs. We were shit for the most part of the first 2 games which were against mediocre teams to say the least. Realistically our chances of knocking out Germany are very slim but if Chelsea can win the CL anything can happen. Looking forward to making fun of Hohenheim of Light once he has no team to support at the semi finals :troll


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"Yes ms Merkel, I know what to do. we will crush their spirit and the german machine will destroy whats left of greece."


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> I don't really understand where this stereotype of a counter attacking team has come from.


It's because of what they did to England 2 years a go. People remember that game


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Stop blaming the refs, ffs. We were shit for the most part of the first 2 games which were against mediocre teams to say the least. Realistically our chances of knocking out Germany are very slim but if Chelsea can win the CL anything can happen. Looking forward to making fun of Hohenheim of Light once he has no team to support at the semi finals :troll


That's very true.

If the we perform like they did against Russia, I think we might have a chance. Obviously not expecting too much though but i'm pretty pumped.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Germany did counter pretty hard in the World Cup 2010, but in fairness they usually scored an early first goal, so it's understandable that they'd sit back somewhat and counter quickly when their opponents spilled too far forward.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

nazzac said:


> It's because of what they did to England 2 years a go. People remember that game


Which is ridiculous, basing an opinion on one match that took place two years ago. Germany have grown a lot since then, especially their back five.

Roughly two years ago Norwich were getting their arses handed to them by Watford on the opening day of the 10/11 Championship season, did that one game define our season and suggest we would struggle while continuing to play shit, unimaginative football? No, we rapidly developed and ended up finishing second that season, winning promotion to the premier league.

There are far too many poorly informed opinions in here (not pointing the finger at you nazzac). Germany are a quality side who would only have to sit back against the likes of Spain.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully Italy get through.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Bendtner has been fined €100,000 and banned for 1 game for having paddy power underwear on, compared to Croatia being fined £10,000 for racism in 2008 fpalm


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

UEFA is racist. That's a FACHT!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

more than what porto got fined against us too :lmao. pathetic


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

fpalm

Croatia win, Italy win... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I have nothing against the Bentder punishment, but there's no doubt that their punishments for racism are far too lenient.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

So didn't catch the Holland vs Portugal game yday but apparently Action Man kicked some serious ass. Good on him. Not sure we'll ever see a summer of Robben again - he seems to have lost his bearings somewhat. Will definitely lose his Munich place to Shaqiri if he continues to slumber. Then again that could be the best thing for him at this stage, last time he was dropped he came back with a vengeance before the Dortmund fiasco.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

united_07 said:


> Bendtner has been fined €100,000 and banned for 1 game for having paddy power underwear on, compared to Croatia being fined £10,000 for racism in 2008 fpalm


I garuntee Paddy Power will milk the publicity for all its worth, probably even offer to pay the fine for him, they absolutely love that kinda thing, genuises that they are.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Duff to run riot on his 100th cap tonight 



Mr. Snrub said:


> imo there's 2 top tier clubs right now based on performances, and that's madrid and barcelona. everyone else can fight for the spots underneath.


That why neither of them got to the champs league final


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> I was wrong about everything


:fergie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chr1st0 said:


> Duff to run riot on his 100th cap tonight
> 
> 
> 
> That why neither of them got to the champs league final


yep, must be. all clubs that didnt make the champions league final are rubbish, bayern and chelsea are the two best clubs in the world.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Robben continues on his quest to make everyone hate him. Dutch media are now reporting that he yelled hou je bek multiple times to Bert van Marwijk during the game last night. Hou je bek is kind of the same as shut the fuck up. Van Marwijk yelled at Robben during the match that he should join in defense in some situations. There is video evidence.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rooney has actually been kept in a bamboo cell and prodded with sticks since the start of the Euro's. Tomorrow, the beast gets unleashed. Beware, Europe.

:rooney


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> Madrid will crush Bayern at home.



Three guess as to which jet flying, limousine riding Ronaldo fanboy wrote this in the champions league thread.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

popcorn.gif


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Henry Hill said:


> Three guess as to which jet flying, limousine riding Ronaldo fanboy wrote this in the champions league thread.


Seb?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Correct, it was written just before he labelled Messi as overrated and hailed Mourinho as a triffic character.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I still fucking hate Madrid for not beating Bayern in the CL. Had they made the final I have no doubt that they'd have beaten Chelsea. And in case it isn't obvious, I'm still massively bitter about Chelsea winning the CL :sad:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Robben was superb in the first half against Germany. Just a shame that he was gash in the other five halves he played in the tournament.

Germany vs Greece is going to be a German mauling. They're super efficient and never under perform, in 4 of the last 5 international tournaments they've only been knocked out by a better team than them, which in every case was the eventual tournament winner. I only see Spain beating them this year. 

God being a German fan must be boringly predictable knowing theres the slimmest chance of an upset against them and winning every penalty shoot out, give me the rollercoaster that is international tournament England any day :troll



united_07 said:


> Seb?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Nah a Bayern vs Barca final would have been way more epic. Bayern don't shy away from the attack like Madrid and would have taken it to Barca.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Joel said:


> Can't see Greece beating Germany. Don't expect the Germans to bottle it just yet :side:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I will. Sounds great.

I said mediocre to justify how low the degree people were looking down on us and our chances against a club like Napoli when in the real sense and on our day, we should be able to put aside teams of their standard.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bananas said:


> I still fucking hate Madrid for not beating Bayern in the CL. Had they made the final I have no doubt that they'd have beaten Chelsea. And in case it isn't obvious, I'm still massively bitter about Chelsea winning the CL :sad:


First London club to do it. If Arsenal ever do it, they should know :terry blew his load all over the the title of being first London club to do it.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Of course Greece have a chance of winning but that's only if Germany don't show up and play poorly like Russia did. Greek Fan is massively overstating how well the Greece defence played. Russia got in behind more than enough times during the first half and really should have scored 2 or 3 in the first half alone. They defended well but don't get carried away, they were massively helped by Russia's woeful attacking performance. Don't forget how poor defensively you were against Czech who aren't exactly a great team themselves. *


I think we found the solution to our defensive problems in the first 2 games. The problem was Holebas. Swapping Tzavellas for Holebas did wonders for our defence vs Russia.

Karagounis will be a huge loss as he motivates the team to succeed. Holebas will miss the Germany game through suspension (Regardless Holebas wouldn't feature in the Germany game suspension or not.)
We currently have a few players on the brink of suspension. Does anyone know if the yellow card suspension rule gets reset for the knockout stages?

(Y)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Spain 3:0 Cro
Ita 1:0 Irl


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't see anything but an Italy win tonight. Italy have been impressive, not the greatest results so far, but playing very well and outplayed Spain.

Italy 3 Ireland 0


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I don't think they outplayed Spain. They took it to the champs which was an incredibly refreshing spectacle but the game was very even throughout.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Can anyone see Spain botching it and going out? Croatia are a very good side and a defeat would almost certainly mean the World Champions are packing their bags. 

What score draw would see Italy win the group?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

I hope not. It would be way more exciting if Spain defended their crown in the actual final on a night where they could make history by doing the first Euro World Euro.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Gonna have to keep a stream open for the Spain game, I only have basic channels and us and Italy must be the only countries showing our game live. Tough times ahead, at least you know for every goal they score we'll get a little better at singing.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't see Spain going out. Maybe we will see Spain and Croatia go for the draw though, if its that way for a while. Tough luck Italia in that case :blatter


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Of course Spain can lose...

-Relying on Torres as their main striker
-Pique and Ramos as CBs

Both gambles.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

My predictions for tonight - Spain 3-1 Croatia - Italy 2-0 Ireland. I have a soft spot for Croatia and would like to see them qualify but I just can't see them getting anything against Spain and Italy would have to have the off days of all off days to even draw with this Ireland side.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

England are my prediction to win the tournament.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> England are my prediction to win the tournament.




:downing


Would absolutely love see Spain getting upset but don't see it happening. Italy should easily beat N.Ireland. The Bendtner fine is not ridiculous in its own rights, but in terms of the other fines attributed to other things it is absurd. How blatant racism is seen as being better than having "Paddy Power" printed on your boxers is beyond me. Why not have an 80k fine for pulling out a machine gun on the pitch and shooting the opposition keeper??? It couldn't be any less arbitrary than the fines that are doled out.

EDIT: meant Ireland Ireland.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> I can't see anything but an Italy win tonight. Italy have been impressive, not the greatest results so far, but playing very well and *outplayed Spain.*
> 
> Italy 3 Ireland 0


I'm NOT underrating Italy's performance in any way, shape or form but I think we actually watched different matches. To say they outplayed Spain is delusional. The game was even for both parties. I believe the hype for Spain to thump Italy going into the game initiated your comment.



Magsimus said:


> Can anyone see Spain botching it and going out? Croatia are a very good side and a defeat would almost certainly mean the World Champions are packing their bags.
> 
> What score draw would see Italy win the group?



No score draw will see Italy win the group as Spain already have 4 points from two games. A draw for Italy tonight means they'll finish with 3 points from 3 games. Italy are out of the race for the top spot in Group C.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

5th-Horseman said:


> :downing


 I believe they will do a Chelsea. :gun:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

5th-Horseman said:


> Italy should easily beat *N.Ireland*.


:blatter



Magsimus said:


> Can anyone see Spain botching it and going out?


:andres



Oliver-94 said:


> England are my prediction to win the tournament.


:woy


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

But Chelsea had good players, we don't...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> I believe they will do a Chelsea. :gun:




What? Fire the manager half way through the tournament?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

THE GOAT :torres starts again :mark:

England are taking this tournament.

:lions


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

5th-Horseman said:


> What? Fire the manager half way through the tournament?


 Play defensive, get dominated and concede many chances but yet still manage to win games. 

@Illusionman, Chelsea played two un-natural CB against Barcelona in the second half and didn't concede. The likes of Kalou, Boswinga, Malouda all played in the final...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

And you don't consider those players good...?!?!


:torres


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yo Germany got lucky, Denmark had a blatant pen denied at 1-1. If they meet England later in the tournament Downing will annihilate them.



Bananas said:


> Just out of interest, do you follow football closely at all? Because I really get the impression that you don't.


He was the only one who predicted that Greece would make the quarters.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> And you don't consider those players good...?!?!
> 
> 
> :torres


 England have a good enough squad to win the Euro 2012. Anything can happen. Who would have thought Greece would win Euro 2004 or Liverpool/Chelsea would win the CL?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Does anyone know if the yellow card suspension rule gets reset for the knockout stages?
> 
> (Y)


*It gets reset after the Group Stage. 

Is Jelavic injured or have they just dropped him for this match? Odd if he's fit. Didn't see that he was injured earlier.

Hoping for a 2-2 or higher draw for Spain/Croatia to piss Italy off. Still think Ireland will take something from Italy though so as long as Spain finish top and Croatia 2nd I'll be chuffed.*


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jelavic on the bench. One is not amused. Dropped to be more defensive presumably.

Agree on :lions winning it all. :woy :rooney :whiteknight :cashley :jones arker :terry :hart :stevie


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *It gets reset after the Group Stage.
> 
> Is Jelavic injured or have they just dropped him for this match? Odd if he's fit. Didn't see that he was injured earlier.
> 
> Hoping for a 2-2 or higher draw for Spain/Croatia to piss Italy off. Still think Ireland will take something from Italy though so as long as Spain finish top and Croatia 2nd I'll be chuffed.*


 I heard it was after the Quarter finals (according to ITV).


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:torres has an impressive list of accomplishments. I think the main one he is missing is a Premier League medal, which he will get next season.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Jelavic dropped because they need an extra midfielder. No team should think about playing 2 in the centre of the park against the likes of Spain/Barca.

Only the daft would do that :fergie


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Jelavic dropped because they need an extra midfielder. No team should think about playing 2 in the centre of the park against the likes of Spain/Barca.
> 
> Only the daft would do that :fergie


You can get away with playing two when one of them is WORLD CLASS :carrick


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Italy going back to the usual 4-3-1-2. Smart decision to drop Maggio too. He does the wingback role wonderfully well, but I'm more skeptical of him as a fullback. Abate is an adequate replacement too. Will be interesting to see Marchisio playing as the trequartista too. I reckon he'd be a good shout for a first goalscorer bet. He's got a cracking shot on him, but he usually doesn't have the attacking license enough to show it on a regular basis.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> You can get away with playing two when one of them is WORLD CLASS :carrick


:carrick schooled :xavi & :andres


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> :carrick schooled :xavi & :andres


He did it twice don't forget :carrick. 

They might have well as been sitting in the centre circle having some paella whilst talking about how tika taka and passing triangles never work. Totally anonymous.

































ique2


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> England have a good enough squad to win the Euro 2012. Anything can happen. Who would have thought Greece would win Euro 2004 or Liverpool/Chelsea would win the CL?



Yeah but "well they could technically win it" isn't as convincing as argument to me as "they have Xavi, Iniesta, Alonso, Silva and Busquets in midfield"


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking idiots throwing flares.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Seriously, flares are fucking annoying. Why do they think they're brilliant/fun/enjoyable...? Just no fucking point to them atall.


----------



## HBKBentleyMM (Apr 27, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Jelavic on the bench. One is not amused. Dropped to be more defensive presumably.


Pretty sure they said he had a fever and that's why he wasn't available.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

RED CARD RAMOS

I can't remember Wolfgang Stark ever reffing a game and not failing to award blatant penalties.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Crazy tackle by Ramos blatant foul, might have been in the box.

Gdansk Screwjob.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Ramos. 

What a cunt.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

He keeps calling Silva Villa.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The stupid BBC commentator keeps referring to Silva as Villa...ep


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Someone tell the commentator that David Villa is not playing. David Silva is actually on the pitch at the moment.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

The commentator for BBC keeps calling David Silva David Villa.

Bullshit challenge from Ramos also.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> He was the only one who predicted that Greece would make the quarters.


It's just the way he posts. Every post he makes goes on about his wild predictions for Greece, going on about being written off, 'remember 2004', we're so passionate, etc. I don't think he's ever actually given any insight into the Greek team, nor taken an interest in any other side in the competition either.

Italy are playing poorly. Going with a weird flat 4-4-2 shape. Their matching up against Ireland. Marchisio and Motta on the outside, with Pirlo sitting,and De Rossi pressing higher. I think they'd be much better off with Marchisio in the hole.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Silva... Villa... What's the difference?!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

We've started well against Italy, our best matchup of the group by far, not saying we'll win but we always cause the Italians problems. They can't keep the ball like Spain or even Croatia, they're setup to counter and beat bigger teams.

Also, people need to quit the hatin' on my boy greek kane fan, he's owned all of you bitches thus far. Accept it.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> He keeps calling Silva Villa.





EGame said:


> The stupid BBC commentator keeps referring to Silva as Villa...ep





Edgehead 26 said:


> Someone tell the commentator that David Villa is not playing. David Silva is actually on the pitch at the moment.





5th-Horseman said:


> The commentator for BBC keeps calling David Silva David Villa.
> 
> Bullshit challenge from Ramos also.


I've not quite got the message :hmm:

Croatia doing a good job here.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I was prepared to let it go once or twice, but then he started screaming "VILLA!". C'mon.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Italy gol'd from a corner. I think it was Di Natale.

EDIT - Nope, it was Cassano. In fairness my stream is choppy asfuck, and the RTE commentators said it was Di Natale. These RTE commentators are among the worst commentators I've ever heard btw.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Clearly a goal.

Ah well, would rather the Italians than those other cunts.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Italy currently winning the group :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

We're not winning our group, so if we qualify and things finish like this we play Italy instead of Spain :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Italy currently winning the group :mark: :mark: :mark:


But we're going to win the group, Mags.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Silva has been absolutely majestic, and Schildenfeld is having a great game for Croatia.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> But we're going to win the group, Mags.


WINS GROUP.






PLAYS SPAIN :downing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Seb said:


> Silva has been absolutely majestic, and Schildenfeld is having a great game for Croatia.


He knows Torres' one trick and he is not letting any through balls come to him.

This may be 0-0.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Italy finally playing a lot better.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm on BBC commentary now, but they're just as bad as the RTE guys.

"Italy shouldn't settle for a 1-0 win, as if Spain and Croatia could put them out if they draw 2-2". Italy could win 10-0 and if the other game goes 2-2, they're still out.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

It would be rather hilarious to see France play to lose tomorrow if Italy top the group.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

They just replayed it, wow. Ireland nearly took the lead inside 10 seconds!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Can someone explain how this is decided?
If Croatia and Spain draw, Croatia will have 2 draws and 1 win.
If Italy wins, they will also have 2 draws and 1 win. 

Why does Italy go through?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

If Croatia sneak a goal they top the group :mark: :mark:


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Can someone expplain how Italy are going through as group winners

Italy 5pts GD+1
Croatia 5pts GD+2
Spain 5 pts GD +4

So how are Italy heading through?


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

nazzac said:


> Can someone expplain how Italy are going through as group winners
> 
> Italy 5pts GD+1
> Croatia 5pts GD+2
> ...


Because Croatia and Spain are drawing 0-0. Italy drew with Croatia 1-1 and Spain hence the h2h difference. As a result, Italy are first and rightfully so.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I would mark out for a Croatia goal.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Given has had a shocking tournament. 

You used to be cool, Shay.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I think I'll switch over to the Croatia Spain game now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Because Croatia and Spain are drawing 0-0. Italy drew with Croatia 1-1 and Spain hence the h2h difference. As a result, *Italy are first and rightfully so.*


That's it, come on 2-2!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I still don't understand how this works. Croatia and Spain should go through if they draw 0-0. Italy would need to win with something like 3-0 to go through, IMO.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Joel said:


> That's it, come on 2-2!


I would not be surprised if Spain resorts to that cheap antics. They are *scared* of Italy. I dont blame them though. Everyone should scared of Italy´s amazing team.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

^^
I don't even think that San Marino is scared of Italy, lol.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

How have Italy not scored more goals in this match?

Ireland is by far the worst team in the tournament.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Iniesta has been poor.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> ^^
> I don't even think that San Marino is scared of Italy, lol.


The fact that Fabregas, Iniesta, Xavi and Del bosque cried because the pitch was to dry shows that they were scared of Italy. Stop hating.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Italy have the worst goal difference but would win the group :downing

But if these farcical rules prevent England from playing Spain then I'm all for it. (Though I've actually been more impressed with Italy than Spain in the tournament.)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU why didn't he score!!


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> I would not be surprised if Spain resorts to that cheap antics. They are *scared* of Italy. I dont blame them though. Everyone should scared of Italy´s amazing team.


Lol, can't wait for France or England to send them home.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK!

C'mon Croatia!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Should've scored!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Pique has turned into a disaster. Just a rubbish defender.

Rakitic should have scored.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Boy was that close. Unlucky Croatia. Good play from Modric.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OHHH MY GOD 

so close...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Modric is amazing.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> Lol, can't wait for France or England to send them home.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

That made my day. Thank you for making me laugh so hard.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

They had to score that, I really believe they had to score that.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

great play from Modric. Saint Iker to the rescue.

White Torres sucked hard as per usual.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Torres off :troll


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Scorres out. :torres


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

what a cross by modric.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol Torres out, an absolute disaster. 

Pique continuing to pave is own road out of top tier football. :


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Balzaretti is a good player.

Diamanti playing for Italy now. Bit of a step up after playing for West Ham.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What does Del Bosque have against Llorente?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I can see the Croats pinching a late goal. Just has the air of a major shock occuring.

I am at a loss to explain why Llorente has not got any game time so far and don't understand it myself.

Jesus Navas is so underrated.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Croatia going for it. Good stuff.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Jellyfish on. 

It's there for the taking here, Spain look really poor. Come on get a goal.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Jelavic coming on.

Game should get better now.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

COME ON PRANDELLI U IDIOT!!! Bring it BALOTELLI!!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

ReyMysteriofan22 or whatever you are called, please, stop.
Italy are by far the worst and least impressive "big team" in the tourney... Even France is better. 
They have been for a while now, 2006 was such a fluke it ain't even funny.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

DAMMIT, Croatia! Stop wasting them opportunities. So badly hope that they score a late one and knock Spain out.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Croatia are defo playing well. It'd be a shame to see them go, possibly.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> ReyMysteriofan22 or whatever you are called, please, stop.
> Italy are by far the worst and least impressive "big team" in the tourney... Even France is better.
> They have been for a while now, 2006 was such a fluke it ain't even funny.


^^thats jealousy right there.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Jesus Navas. Like him a lot. Impressed at WC2010.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Croatia desperately needed to finish one of those chances. 

I can totally see Spain scoring in about the 85th minute or something now.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Spain need to mix it up, ffs. They've tried the through ball to Torres; did not work. They're trying the try to work it in the box now; is not working.

Throw on Llorente to get a new approach.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh good Cesc is on.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Del Bosque clearly has his favourites, and Llorente isn't one of them.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The Llorente thing is so much like Kluivert in Euro 2004.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

YES BALOTELLI IS ON!!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Balloteli on.

Ireland looking better the last 10 mins surprisingly.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Del Bosque is far too pragmatic.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All I can think is Madrid want to buy Llorente, they have told VDB and he is not playing him so that his price doesn't go up :mourinho


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Would be good for England if Spain didn't top the group. Can see them beating the Italians.

Assuming England finish 2nd of course


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

T-C said:


> Del Bosque is far too pragmatic.


Well he is a Madradista.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Is it me or is Pique looking.....average? I always said he wasn't used enough at Man Utd.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Holy fuck. Ireland is going for it. Not again dammit.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Of all people that counter attack had to fall to :busquets


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Predicted that Spain vs Croatia would be a high scoring game but it's looking likely to be the first 0-0 of the tournament


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao Busi is heading the attack. 

:busquets


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> Is it me or is Pique looking.....average? I always said he wasn't used enough at Man Utd.


He's been less than average for about a year now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Busquets you prick. That really was ripping the shirt off a persons back.



Edit: Fucking knew it, last gasp goal.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

These commentators are some of the worst ever.

And that was definitely another penalty for Croatia. Fuck this.

What the fucking fuck. FUCK.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Awww fuck

Well at least Jesus Navas scored.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Croatia desperately needed to finish one of those chances.
> 
> I can totally see Spain scoring in about the 85th minute or something now.


Wizard


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Somebody here said Spain would score in the 85th min. 87th, close enough!
**5th-Horseman**


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Now will we see Spain conveniently concede a goal?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Predicted that Spain vs Croatia would be a high scoring game but it's looking likely to be the first 0-0 of the tournament


Or Not

Thanks for coming Croatia


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

See you later Croatia.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

If Croatia score they go through ahead of Italy, right?

Edit:. Guess not.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Spain-England??? :troll


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

BALOTELLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

BALOTELLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JUST LIKE I TOLD YOU PRANDELLI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely goal from Balotelli.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

GG
Hate Italy. 
Always been slimy and annoying, relying on last minute goals and constant defending. Felipe Inzaghi is, as such, the epitome of Italian football.

What makes me angry, among the missed chances by Croatia, is how Spain has played in the second half. Exactly like the Italy I just described. 
...
Oh wait, look, Italy scored in the 90th minute. : D /bitter


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Big_Man said:


> If Croatia score they go through ahead of Italy, right?


Not now no.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Great finish from Super Mario :balo


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Acroatia equiliser would still put them through.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

John Oshea has had a horrible game.

Nice goal from Spain.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Go on Pletikosa!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks like it's the right time for this to be posted:






:lions


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK, it's over now. Spain 1st and Italy 2nd place. How predictable that was! Very unlike Group A.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

FINISH THE FUCKING GAME YOU GERMAN REFEREE!!! 

Edit: Italy goes through to face either france, england or Ukraine. All of them should be easy enough for Italy to go to the semis.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Croatia gave a good account of themselves at this tournament. Credit to them.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

France-Italy & Spain-England - tasty looking 1/4 finals potentially.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pleased at the results in the end. Shame for Croatia, but I do think Italy were more impressive than them overall, and will be good opponents for either England or France. I'm still very hopeful of getting a Spain v England match which should be a lot of fun.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I feel bad for Croatia they actually showed a lot of quality.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> FUCK, it's over now. Spain 1st and Italy 2nd place. How predictable that was! Very unlike Group A.


Best two teams that's all that matters. Some exciting games though! Couple times I thought the Irish were going to score, just couldn't put the ball in the back of the net.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought Croatia played really well against Spain. Did well to try and take the ball off them by hassling them quite a bit. Shame they couldn't take their chances, plus they should have had a penalty at the end. Guy almost had his shirt off. Nice smash in for the Spanish goal.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Spain went through with huge luck, Croatia had them in 2nd half. Not very impressed tbh from Spain (other than the LOLIreland game). 

ITALY!!!!!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Boring Boring Spain ique2


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Play better than all 3 opposing teams - finish 3rd. Heh.

I hope whoever plays Italy dominates them. 
I hope Germany crushes whoever they play. 
I hope Spain pick up their quality and play like they did against Ireland against everyone else. 

I feel bad for Croatia, but in the end, they just weren't good enough regarding their finishing, which is standard for the Balkan countries.
The sad thing is that this Croatian generation, although very good, didn't manage to achieve anything - their biggest success was at Euro 2008, the quarter finals. 
Now that generation is practically gone, and the manager will be as well...


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Well, that was massively depressing. Time for a few of the old guard to step aside now. Given has had an abysmal tournament and needs to retire, Keane is hugely past it at this stage, Long, Walters or Cox can replace him. Duff shouldn't retire but should take a back seat to McClean.

One more thing: Fuck sake, Trap.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone mentioned Busquets being the player they most want to punch in the face last night. Might have to agree, not having seen him play in about 2 months made me forget what a complete bellend he is as a player. Awful, awful shirt pull.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

England gonna knock Spain out. 

Bank on it


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

EGame said:


> England gonna knock Spain out.
> 
> Bank on it


I agree Gosling.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Despite the fact i did not watch the Spain-Croatia game. There are already many complains about the german referee supporting the spaniards. Hmmm, this is like deja vu all over again.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I wouldn't worry about Spain if I was :woy Very lacklustre. 

Rooney is going to score a double hat trick anyway and :ibra will take down France. (since they're out its no longer a big game).


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The Ramos tackle looked a bit reckless at first glance, but I think the replays showed he won the ballvery cleanly, and that Manzukic just caught his foot in the tackle. The Busquets one definitely was a penalty in my book, but it's the sort you see refs turn a blind eye to all the time.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

First, they need to fuck all these headfucking permutations off. Separate the teams by most points, if they're tied, goal difference. The way it fucking should be.

Second of all, Spain are the spawniest fucking team in the world. Was a stonewall penalty that they get away with.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Despite the fact i did not watch the Spain-Croatia game. There are already many complains about the german referee supporting the spaniards. Hmmm, this is like deja vu all over again.


There was a sure penalty like 10 min to go for Croatia.

Russia got fucked by the ref.
Denmark got fucked by the ref.
Croatia joins the club.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

If Spain go against England, I will actually be supporting England for the first time since against Brazil at the 2002 World Cup. Didn't expect such a thing to happen since these two happen to be my two least favorite teams in the tournament.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah Spain don't look that great tbh. England could knock them out. But then again ITS ENGLAND and they might also get murked by :andres. Would be hilarious if :stevie scores only for it to be disallowed because it didn't cross "enough". :blatter


ique2.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

That Irish game, (and entire campaign) was like some epic tragic novel, I was almost sure theyd get a late goal and change the whole group but no, Balotelli as the final assasin, an appropiate ending really.
Oh well, nice to see the Italian players salute the Irish fans at the end.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao at the bloke literally covering Balotelli's mouth so he couldn't talk shite to the coach.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Feel bad for Given, he was always one of my favourite players but it's been pretty much downhill for him ever since he left us. 

Got a good feeling about tomorrow, with Rooney back I feel like we can put a few past Ukraine and maybe win the group. If not, bring on Spain :mark:

:lions

Also lol at Mick McCarthy's commentary for Balotelli's goal


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rooney to concede a penalty and get sent off tomorrow, costing England qualification. He becomes public enemy number 1, á la Beckham, and comes back to United a man possessed and fires us to the title.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Mick Mcarthy ripping the shit out of Balotelli is my highlight of the night for sure.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Feel bad for Croatia.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Blimey Gary, that was a fucking wanktastic pun.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Mick Mcarthy ripping the shit out of Balotelli is my highlight of the night for sure.


What did he say?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

5th-Horseman said:


> Blimey Gary, that was a fucking wanktastic pun.


Worse than "Murder on Gdansk floor?"

I vote yes.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Just seen the Balotelli volley. Class. I know many have been whinging about boring games etc. But so far I'm massively enjoying this edition of the Euro. I always do tend to enjoy the Euro though, and this is certainly no different. If France can finish top tomorrow and England second, that Quarter Final line-up will be superb.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Dunno about the referee, but that offside situation and the supposed penalty on Corluka were very iffy indeed. 
(But in these parts, we always feels that the Western World/Western Europe is biased against us... often times true, hmpf).


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Worse than "Murder on Gdansk floor?"
> 
> I vote yes.


That's genius :lmao :lmao


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> What did he say?




Efeectively that Balotelli had done fuck all the entire tournament and now that he has scored he will return to telling the manager he is the best player in his squad and have his head back up his ass again.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

It would be nice to France vs Italy. Mario goal was class. 

I did not watch the Spain vs Croatia game. So how was croatia screwed by the ref?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Who was Ballotelli about to have a go at after the goal before Bonucci told him to shut up?

Germany v Greece is going to be interesting. Bit of a politically charged game.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Samoon said:


> It would be nice to France vs Italy. Mario goal was class.
> 
> I did not watch the Spain vs Croatia game. So how was croatia screwed by the ref?



:busquets was trying to pull the shirt off the back of one of the Croatia players in the centre of the penalty area as a corner was coming in. Obvious penalty, but the referee probably didn't see it as several players were in front of him.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Don't talk about the refs guys, we Slavic people always cry "Conspiracy!" about stuff like that, phantom penalties and such, but this time there was absolutely no word about that from no one, not the commentators nor the Croatian coach. 
They just accepted defeat.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rebuilding starts now. Trap should be out, guys short term BS is truly setting us back so much.

Team I would like to see us develop:

Long

Ireland

McClean McCarthy Whelan McGeady

Wilson Clark Dunne Coleman

Westwood​
Also with Hoolahan and Robbie Brady (next Iniesta btw) getting involved.

I assume Given and Duff will retire. Given would need to seriously show some improvement for him to be considered anyways. Ireland is a c**t, but if he's committed to playing as he seems to be, you have to give him a chance. Zero tolerance with him though, one strike and he should be out, which may be an issue considering he's a head case. Easily one of our most talented players and unlike just about anyone, actually playing well in the Premier League.

It's just incredibly depressing talking about such solid, PL proven options when we have shite like McShane and Paul f**king Green in that squad. For those saying Ireland are shite, the pool is really not that bad, certainly capable of qualifying for 2014.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I guess the worst team in this tournament is Ireland.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

I gotta say, all this focus on Rooney returning has me worried.

We hyped him up 2 years ago and we all know how that went...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Who was Ballotelli about to have a go at after the goal before Bonucci told him to shut up?
> 
> Germany v Greece is going to be interesting. Bit of a politically charged game.


I guess the manager for dropping him to the bench. 

He's a petulant child.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

kinda feel bad for croatia

that was some mighty fine defending holding out for as long as they did

also, modric = awesome

we need to buy him, as fast as humanly possible


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Worse than "Murder on Gdansk floor?"
> 
> I vote yes.


*How dare you!

Shame Croatia went out. Much better team than Italy. Modric looked immense tonight.

Baffles me that Del Bosque can leave Llorente sitting on the bench when a clear target up front is exactly what Spain need without Villa. They're missing Villa and Puyol really badly. Torres was awful again. They look great in midfield but all they're doing is passing the ball around and allowing the opposition to sit back on the edge of their area and stop them playing in balls behind meaning their best chances are coming on the counter. Like when they get it out wide and there's just Cesc or Silva in the box on their own to aim for. Baffles me. 

All that said though they should beat England. England can score against them but the problem but with this defence they're gonna really struggle keeping Spain to just playing in front of them. Iniesta will murder Johnson at RB and constantly get in behind him. Spain are very beatable if you just let them play in front of you and defend your box well and then catch them on the counter. 

If Spain get past their QF then they'll get Portugal or Czech which is a pretty easy Semi really. Other will probably be Germany/France so I'd say we're looking at a Spain vs Germany/France Final unless France fuck up and England win the group. Fancy Germany or France to beat this Spanish team though based on how they've defended so far. If I had to pick one then I'd go with France.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ukraine to eliminate England please.


Seabs said:


> *How dare you!
> 
> Shame Croatia went out. Much better team than Italy. Modric looked immense tonight.
> 
> ...


Italy were more impressive than croatia tbh. I would not say Croatia is the better team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> kinda feel bad for croatia
> 
> that was some mighty fine defending holding out for as long as they did
> 
> ...


For real. The guy is so much class. He'd improve us 10x. Fingers crossed we can do a deal.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Stay away from him. He's OURS!

He'd improve any of the big 3 massively tbh. Even City.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Look, I have no problem admitting torres is gash when he is

But isnt kind of difficult for strikers to score when the playmakers are busy jerking each other off and passing to each other?

He couldnt have gotten the ball more than 5 times this game. Its ridiculous. And Silva is the worst, I mean atleast iniesta passes, silva thinks hes batman superman jesus rolled into one and thinks hes better than passing to the goddamn striker. 

They can chain together 300 back passes in a row between each other, walk into the box, silva loses the ball, repeat. They tried like two through balls to Torres but apart from that, its astonishingly repetitive and no wonder croatia had them locked down for so long. Only reason spain finally broke through was croatia having to let on more attackers due to their situation

Honestly? if theyre gonna play like this, why even waste time with a striker. Let Torres rot on the bench with Llorente and soldado back in spain

Apparently, spain think theyre better than needing strikers. how nice for them


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Del Bosque's only true love is Villa, and will most likely always will be. He favores Torres and Negredo to Llorente and Soldado, illogically too. 

The 6 midfield set up is incredibly stupid, I mean Cesc Fabregas is their second choice forward, it's ridiculous. Del Bosque obviously doesn't want to play Negredo or Llorente, nor his other goal scoring threats like Pedro or Mata which is ridiculous.

Torres is shit though and shouldn't even be on this Spain team. I think his team mates don't have very much confidence in the guy because Torres doesn't even believe i himself. If Villa was playing they would be trying to play through balls to the guy all the time.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Rebuilding starts now. Trap should be out, guys short term BS is truly setting us back so much.
> 
> Team I would like to see us develop:
> 
> ...


Norwich's Anthony Pilkington and Marc Tierney both qualify for Irish representation, they would improve your squad greatly along with Hoolahan. Surely you want to be dropping Whelan? Although I don't know if there are many good young Irish central midfielders out there.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Del Bosque's only true love is Villa, and will most likely always will be. He favores Torres and Negredo to Llorente and Soldado, illogically too.
> 
> The 6 midfield set up is incredibly stupid, I mean Cesc Fabregas is their second choice forward, it's ridiculous. Del Bosque obviously doesn't want to play Negredo or Llorente, nor his other goal scoring threats like Pedro or Mata which is ridiculous.
> 
> Torres is shit though and shouldn't even be on this Spain team. I think his team mates don't have very much confidence in the guy because Torres doesn't even believe i himself. If Villa was playing they would be trying to play through balls to the guy all the time.


I think it's more that Villa can get involved in the build up. He can come deep, he can make the final pass, he can do a lot. Torres only card is getting beyond the last defender. When he drops deep he loses the ball. He doesn't really suit Spain. Or football.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

What the Irish are missing is quality players. I don't think it is Trap's fault for this failure. He has done an incredible job in reshaping this Ireland squad that looked low in confidence back in 2008. He should have taken you the WC but we all know why he didn't. It seems that this Ireland squad lacks quality more than anything. There are 3 players that play in the Championship, One player that is washed up and plays in the US, 3 players that play for relegated clubs, 3 free agents and some who play for bottom 10 PL clubs. I noticed some Irish fans suggesting that Cox was one of their best players. If their best player is someone that can't make the West Brom starting XI then you should be worried. Not to mention you have Stephen Hunt who has been relegated 3 times with 3 different clubs!

Compare this squad with the WC 2002 squad and you will see a big contrast in quality.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Rebuilding starts now. Trap should be out, guys short term BS is truly setting us back so much.
> 
> Team I would like to see us develop:
> 
> ...


Stephen Ireland doesn't want to play and he is nowhere near the player he was/could have been. Given has pretty much said he's going to retire anyway, I believe.

There is Shane Duffy, Conor Clifford and Greg Cunningham that are on the u21 team that could be making the step up soon along with Brady. Barry Maguire is meant to be good too, but I know nothing about the Dutch league.

Trap was the man to get this group of players to the Euro's but I don't know if he is the person to get the next generation of players



Oliver-94 said:


> I noticed some Irish fans suggesting that Cox was one of their best players. If their best player is someone that can't make the West Brom starting XI then you should be worried. Not to mention you have Stephen Hunt who has been relegated 3 times with 3 different clubs!


Hmm I don't know who would be saying he is our best player but he isn't bad and has a few goals in him (more than Rooney has gotten in the last 2 years 8*D). Stephen Hunt is a solid winger on the ball, rarely gives it away.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Del Bosque's only true love is Villa, and will most likely always will be. He favores Torres and Negredo to Llorente and Soldado, illogically too.
> 
> The 6 midfield set up is incredibly stupid, I mean Cesc Fabregas is their second choice forward, it's ridiculous. Del Bosque obviously doesn't want to play Negredo or Llorente, nor his other goal scoring threats like Pedro or Mata which is ridiculous.
> 
> Torres is shit though and shouldn't even be on this Spain team. I think his team mates don't have very much confidence in the guy because Torres doesn't even believe i himself. If Villa was playing they would be trying to play through balls to the guy all the time.


maybe if his teammates tried passing him the damn ball he'd able to score

I remember the world cup 2010. They'd feed Villa ball after ball after ball. Blowing great chance after great chance. Playing the full 90 minutes, and having everyone ooing and ahh-ing at the magnificent striker who takes 8 great balls to find the net once and deliver the thrilling score of 1-0

Ive never been a fan of how Spain or Barca do things, I dont care if it's beautiful football or whatever shit they call it. 9 times out of ten its the dullest shit in the world as they just wont stop fricking passing and having the world's only counter attack where they pass backwards

Im sorry, but Torres or not, when you have a striker up there, your job is to get him the fucking ball. That is your job. When you hit only two through balls (one intercepted, one too far) and then shit on your striker for doing a poor job, that is your fault

This entire superiority complex and dullest football ever shit has always pissed me off. I used to use the 2010 spain world cup matches as a cure for insomnia. But when its a striker that we need to do well up there, it crosses a line. I dont see how any striker can be called shit when nobody wants to fricking pass to him. It makes zero sense. The single time he REALLY got the ball all game was on the wing and he tried to storm in and actually did a decent job getting a shot on goal. The only spanish guy to get less touches was Casillas for fucks sake! And im pretty sure by the end of the game, that had changed!

But no, lets just sit back and praise all those wonderful stats and how great david silva is at losing the ball. Striker? Pfff... who needs one right?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hmm I don't know who would be saying he is our best player but he isn't bad and has a few goals in him (more than Rooney has gotten in the last 2 years 8*D). Stephen Hunt is a solid winger on the ball, rarely gives it away.[/QUOTE] There was an Irish picture saying "They have Xavi, Pirlo but we have Long and Cox) so I'm assuming Irish fans do consider him one of the best on their team. Disagree on Hunt. His record in the PL is awful. There are better players than him in the Irish team IMO.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

That was a joke, "we have long cox", get it? It's like we have big penises...

International football =/= Club football, fuck Hunts PL record he is a decent 3rd choice left winger


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

chr1st0 said:


> That was a joke, "we have long cox", get it? It's like we have big penises...
> 
> International football =/= Club football, fuck Hunts PL record he is a decent 3rd choice left winger


 Well I read the picture that had the "and" in it so I didn't see the joke. There were some Irish fans that were agreeing with the picture anyway. 

You should have played McClean and called up Coleman of Everton. It's a shame Ireland still has issues with the national team because he would be a decent choice IMO.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

redeadening said:


> maybe if his teammates tried passing him the damn ball he'd able to score
> 
> I remember the world cup 2010. They'd feed Villa ball after ball after ball. Blowing great chance after great chance. Playing the full 90 minutes, and having everyone ooing and ahh-ing at the magnificent striker who takes 8 great balls to find the net once and deliver the thrilling score of 1-0
> 
> ...


That is a very well thought out post and I partially agree.However this 'boring' passing game is what got Barcelona every imaginable title and made them the best team on the planet and also got Spain Euro and World Cup triumphs and practically made them a 'big' side. I mean a few years back even we would beat them IN SPAIN, knock them out of the Euro's etc, that would never happen today with the way the play.

Torres cannot be blamed for having a horrible performance though, his job is to finish, he can't finish if he doesn't recieve the ball in a threatening position. Playing Fabregas as a striker is a joke, he destroyed Barca's system this year and it is an insult to a way better man for the job in Llorrente that Fabregas and Torres start ahead of him, imo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WORLD CLASS MARIO :balo2


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> That is a very well thought out post and I partially agree.However this 'boring' passing game is what got Barcelona every imaginable title and made them the best team on the planet and also got Spain Euro and World Cup triumphs and practically made them a 'big' side. I mean a few years back even we would beat them IN SPAIN, knock them out of the Euro's etc, that would never happen today with the way the play.
> 
> Torres cannot be blamed for having a horrible performance though, his job is to finish, he can't finish if he doesn't recieve the ball in a threatening position. Playing Fabregas as a striker is a joke, he destroyed Barca's system this year and *it is an insult to a way better man for the job in Llorrente that Fabregas and Torres start ahead of him, imo.*


Negredo is also a better choice than starting with Torres, but again if he or Llorente did start they'd probably hardly get a chance either as pointed out by redead's post.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The fuck that guy was trying to do to Balotelli after he scored?


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *It gets reset after the Group Stage. *


Good news!
We (Greece) had a few players on a last yellow in our last game.



TheIllusiveMan said:


> Seriously, flares are fucking annoying. Why do they think they're brilliant/fun/enjoyable...? Just no fucking point to them atall.


I love flares. I think they really add to the crowd atmosphere! I don't like flares when they are used to injure someone when idiotic fans throw them around.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> maybe if his teammates tried passing him the damn ball he'd able to score
> 
> I remember the world cup 2010. They'd feed Villa ball after ball after ball. Blowing great chance after great chance. Playing the full 90 minutes, and having everyone ooing and ahh-ing at the magnificent striker who takes 8 great balls to find the net once and deliver the thrilling score of 1-0
> 
> ...


No offence but this is such a Premier League centric attitude to football when you make comments like "watching Barcelona and Spain is 9 times out of 10 the dullest shit in the world". Not all football is based around a lack of technical ability and terrible defending (which along with the attacking talent on display, is why the Premier League is the best league to watch).

Spain keeping the ball has resulted them in conceding 1 goal in their last 6 (or 7, can't quite remember the stat) tournament games. That's an absolutely astonishing record. Maybe if players like Silva had confidence that Torres could actually consistently put the ball in the net, they would give him the ball more, it's the same reason they never pass to Arbeloa when he's standing by himself with tons of space on the right wing - he's fucking trash.

Lets sit back and praise a team that have won the last two international tournaments and have a very high chance of winning a third. Losing their only proven reliable goalscorer was a big blow to them.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Arbeloa is "fucking trash"? :cornette


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seabs said:


> *Torres was awful again. *


Harsh. He got no service at all in that match. Just because he didn't score doesn't mean to say he was awful.

Tika Taca is good to watch when it's effective. 

Spain just seemed to pass it along the midfield, doing little to get it forward. That is boring to watch.

Last night, Croatia should have scored, and should have had a penalty. Overall i thought they did well, but the situation was against them, and they had to revert from the style that was effective in the first 80 minutes.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pretty much if Torres doesn't score in a game now he's shit, and when he does score they all hop back on the bandwagon.


----------



## alfonsaaberg (Feb 10, 2010)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arbeloa is "fucking trash"? :cornette


Apparently, even though he had a great season this year. I just wish Madrid had players like top 5 midfielder in the world THIAGO, who hasn't proven shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who said thiago was a top 5 midfielder in the world


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> who said thiago was a top 5 midfielder in the world


 enguin


dont think he said top 5, he said one of the best in the world, but basically same thing ique2


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

edit: fuckin double post


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> No offence but this is such a Premier League centric attitude to football when you make comments like "watching Barcelona and Spain is 9 times out of 10 the dullest shit in the world". Not all football is based around a lack of technical ability and terrible defending (which along with the attacking talent on display, is why the Premier League is the best league to watch).
> 
> Spain keeping the ball has resulted them in conceding 1 goal in their last 6 (or 7, can't quite remember the stat) tournament games. That's an absolutely astonishing record. Maybe if players like Silva had confidence that Torres could actually consistently put the ball in the net, they would give him the ball more, it's the same reason they never pass to Arbeloa when he's standing by himself with tons of space on the right wing - he's fucking trash.
> 
> Lets sit back and praise a team that have won the last two international tournaments and have a very high chance of winning a third. Losing their only proven reliable goalscorer was a big blow to them.


Some people have different opinions. I also find Barcelona and Spain style of play very boring to watch. Some find it entertaining. 

Arbeloa had a great season. He is not thrash. 

Torres should not start. Llorente is much better. Soldado should be in the squad instead of Torres.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Edit: Damm Double post.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

France 3:1 Sweden

England 1:0 Ukraine


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pretty sure seb said he had the potential to be one of the top 5, which is true.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> pretty sure seb said he had the potential to be one of the top 5, which is true.





> Put Thiago in basically any team and he'd being dictating games for them...He walks into almost any other team in the world... I would say there are very few better central midfielders than him around...Thiago would walk straight in to any team in the PL...He is definitely one of the best around. He's better than anyone in the PL apart from Yaya and Modric.


some quotes from seb


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Barca and Spain have a proven method. Their trophycase shows that. But that doesnt mean I have to like watching it



Seb said:


> No offence but this is such a Premier League centric attitude to football when you make comments like "watching Barcelona and Spain is 9 times out of 10 the dullest shit in the world". Not all football is based around a lack of technical ability and terrible defending (which along with the attacking talent on display, is why the Premier League is the best league to watch).
> 
> Spain keeping the ball has resulted them in conceding 1 goal in their last 6 (or 7, can't quite remember the stat) tournament games. That's an absolutely astonishing record. *Maybe if players like Silva had confidence that Torres could actually consistently put the ball in the net*, they would give him the ball more, it's the same reason they never pass to Arbeloa when he's standing by himself with tons of space on the right wing - he's fucking trash.
> 
> Lets sit back and praise a team that have won the last two international tournaments and have a very high chance of winning a third. Losing their only proven reliable goalscorer was a big blow to them.


So who died and declared Silva as God of football? The guy transfers to City and gets selected with the Barca guys and all of a sudden he's the God of Football who decides who's worthy of his glorious passing and who isnt?

Not a single ball was crossed yesterday. Think about that. Not a single crossed ball from the wing. For 90 minutes not once did it occur to them "hmmm.... maybe we should try something different than walking it in". The croatians had their number. There is a reason not a single ball or run went in to the end and the spanish could barely muster a shot, the croatians knew exactly where the spanish were going, every single time, because they're just that predictable. If it wasnt for the fact that they needed to win in the end and had a defense lapse, croatia couldve held out for the entire game

Silva shouldve been subbed off to Jesus. not Torres. Because atleast Torres or Llorente offer something different and Jesus can actually offer some damn width and try to cross the ball in or something. But no, gotta take those passing stats up right? Because its either the barca way or the highway apparently, and silva is born for the barca way. Its not like Mata is worth a try.

Villa got chance after in the world cup. Half the time it was just him and the goalie as iniesta kept slipping through ball after through ball and hed miss, almost every fricking time. Id scream at how the hell after all that damn passing, he gets the ball, and misses a relatively simple target. Then eventually, after a ton of chances, hed score. Once. Nobody complained (asides from me) and everyone praised him. To sit by and watch a striker who gets ZERO service not score because the other players on the team think theyre better than him is pretty freaking stupid

Ive never been a fan of the way spain and Barca do things. My business, nobody elses. They have their fans and its not my place to argue with a proven system that is loved by its fans. But in my book, its boring and it feels like the players are in a circle jerk. And it makes no sense to insult a striker because he didnt score, when his own damn teammates refuse to even acknowledge his existence. Instead they just pass into the damn box and see it get cut off. every. fricking. time. for 90 minutes


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

united_07 said:


> some quotes from seb


Saying Thiago is better than Ramires is ridiculous. 

Thiago has not proven anything yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

silva spent the whole season passing to a god like aguero, then has to lower himself to the mong levels of torres. if you dont have confidence in your striker (why would anyone have confidence in torres), why waste time and movement on him?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't find Barca's games boring, but my God--Spain play boring and dull football. You have to be mightily biased to think otherwise. They have so much talent and they play a f'kin 4-5-1. Like, what the fuck? Yeah, it has worked and they've won the last two major Football Tournaments, but that doesn't necessarily mean they play attractive football. Those are two completely different things.




redeadening said:


> Look, I have no problem admitting torres is gash when he is
> 
> But isnt kind of difficult for strikers to score when the playmakers are busy jerking each other off and passing to each other?
> 
> ...


Wow, pretty spot on. I agree about Silva too. Watching him trying to be a Messi was giving me a headache yesterday, and every time it didn't work, there was the teeth grinding.

The thing is Torres has scored quite a few goals lately. But people still shit on him. It's so funny. van Persie had a terrible tournament for his standards, what about that? You guys know why he is so successful at Arsenal? Because every single Arsenal player passes the ball to him; they all look for him the box, outside, everywhere.

Yesterday, Torres would have scored, if Silva had passed one or two of his balls to him instead of trying to be Messi. Trying to be Messi isn't being majestic by any stretch. There is only one and he is not Spanish. Get over it.

It is true that Villa got pass after pass in WC, while nobody wanted to pass to Torres. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

silva being bagged :lmao

ignoring he's one of the best midfielders in the world, HE DIDNT PAST TO TORRES. ridiculous. players dont pass to him because they obviously have no confidence him him. hell, de bosque had such little confidence in him they chose to play no striker over him in the first game. but it's obviously just silva.

and everyone did shit on van persie, and the netherlands team as a whole, so that made no sense.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BORING SPAIN. Boring teams are the best. :villa


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Fucking ref! I don't get it, fucking Stark is voted the WORST FUCKING REF in Bundesliga, and yet he's chosen to ref big games like the one from last night. Fuck you, you fucking fuck! Fuck Platini and fuck UEFA. And FIFA too. Same pieces of trash.

Btw, that passive offside shit needs to go. Offside is offside.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> silva being bagged :lmao
> 
> ignoring he's one of the best midfielders in the world, HE DIDNT PAST TO TORRES. ridiculous. players dont pass to him because they obviously have no confidence him him. hell, de bosque had such little confidence in him they chose to play no striker over him in the first game. but it's obviously just silva.


WTF!!! Seriously, if they had no confidence in him, why did he get plenty of service in the Ireland game? And if scoring 2 goals in the last game doesn't warrant a little service in the next game, you tell me what does? They gave him service against Ireland and he had a good game. They gave him nothing last night.

Torres relise on service. If he gets no service, then he won't score. Look at the Ireland game, Spain gave him service and he scored 2 goals. Against Croatia, he didn't get any service.

People need to stop hating on Torres, because it seems that he can't do anything to please people atm.

Is it me, or has David Silva been really wasteful for Spain? 

I have seen him in games in the Premier League and he's looked fantastic, but in this tournament, he seems pretty wasteful, especially compared to the rest of the team. I'm not blaming him solely for the poor performance. Just bringing the point up.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ireland wasnt an important game, this was.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> ireland wasnt an important game, this was.


Every game in these type of tournaments is important. If they lost that, then Spain would have been out.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

@JoeRulz

The current offside rules are the best that they've ever been. The old offside rules sucked ass. They caused games to become too stop start. Current rules reward attacking play, and clever awareness of players. Just because you don't understand it, doesn't mean it should go.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they were always going to walk over ireland. croatia are above them tenfold.

llorente should be starting over torres regardless.  since moving to chelsea, he's scored 9 goals in league/meaningful internationals. that's 51 games. declaring that he's suddenly played well is simply not true.

actually, to be fair, lets add european goals/games. that's now an incredible 12 goals from 65 games. yeah i'll continue to call him shit tyvm


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> they were always going to walk over ireland. croatia are above them tenfold.
> 
> llorente should be starting over torres regardless. since moving to chelsea, he's scored 9 goals in league/meaningful internationals. that's 51 games. declaring that he's suddenly played well is simply not true.


You say that it would have been a walk over, but didn't people expect Russia to walk over Greece. One slip up and you could be going out. You can't take that chance

He did play well against Ireland. He earned a chance at Croatia, and the team acted like he wasn't there. Must have been frustrating for the guy.

If Torres was terrible in the Ireland game, then fine. If Torres was given service against Croatia and missed glorious chances then i would agree that he had a bad game. But thats not the case.

I agree the Llorente should be given a chance. Should have come on whilst Navas was on the field, to offer something different up front, but instead they opted for Negredo and Fabregas.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

HERE COMES THE WAYNE :rooney


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:rooney

:mark: He's still an idiot for missing the first 2 games but save us now plz.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

I didn't even know GOAT Andrews was sent off last night. :|



ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> As a result, Italy are first and rightfully so.





ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> They are *scared* of Italy. I dont blame them though. Everyone should scared of Italy´s amazing team.


:lmao


----------



## Scavo (Jun 26, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Fucking ref! I don't get it, fucking Stark is voted the WORST FUCKING REF in Bundesliga, and yet he's chosen to ref big games like the one from last night. Fuck you, you fucking fuck! Fuck Platini and fuck UEFA. And FIFA too. Same pieces of trash.
> 
> Btw, that passive offside shit needs to go. Offside is offside.


True. There was a clear penalty on Ćorluka few mins before they scored from "not-offside" too. fpalm Fuck Stark in the ugly face.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

HERES WAYNE

:rooney


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

important game?
big stage?

rooney red card in the works. come on wayne, do it, do it .......


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

England was already saved by BIG ANDEH.

He will easily torment Ramos in the next round , as well as ique2.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> HERES WAYNE
> 
> :rooney


marked out for 'REMEMBER THE NAME'.






Ending Arsenal's 30 game unbeaten run :mark: :wenger


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:andres


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Raging I'm going to miss the 2 live games tonight, working at 6pm.
Ukraine could spring a surprise but I do expect England to win it just.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

A lot of angry people in here Hutz

:cashley going to have the most caps at a major tournament for England after tonight. Expect him to return to form.

Looking forward to seeing the team with Rooney tonight. Hopefully everything clicks.

:lions


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

England 3-1 Ukraine 

Welbeck, some Ukrainian bloke, Rooney and Stevie G with the goals. Is grandpa Sheva fit to play? 

I take it we just have to better France's result by 2 goals to finish top if both win? What happens if we're level on GD? Goals scored?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Yep, goals scored if all is levelled on GD. Unfortunately, I see France hammering Sweden tonight. I expect Benzema to announce himself to the party tonight.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Laughing hard at :andres


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

England has no chance against ANDRIY. 



Bananas said:


> @JoeRulz
> 
> The current offside rules are the best that they've ever been. The old offside rules sucked ass. They caused games to become too stop start. Current rules reward attacking play, and clever awareness of players. Just because you don't understand it, doesn't mean it should go.


The current rule sucks ass, and they've already agreed to change it for the next season. This current "new action, no offside" shit is ridiculous. There's no "new action", ffs, when a same team is passing between themselves, and an opponent team didn't break their action. What new action? Bendtner scored the same goal against Portugal.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> The current rule sucks ass, *and they've already agreed to change it for the next season*. This current "new action, no offside" shit is ridiculous. There's no "new action", ffs, when a same team is passing between themselves, and an opponent team didn't break their action. What new action? Bendtner scored the same goal against Portugal.


I'm almost certain that isn't true.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Also here's a great article on why the current offside rules are the best they've ever been:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/sport/blog/2010/apr/13/the-question-why-is-offside-law-genius


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Rumours that Rooney is the only change to the team in place of Carroll, so walcott will be on the bench still


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

JoeRulz said:


> The current rule sucks ass, and they've already agreed to change it for the next season. This current "new action, no offside" shit is ridiculous. There's no "new action", ffs, when a same team is passing between themselves, and an opponent team didn't break their action. What new action? Bendtner scored the same goal against Portugal.


The current offside laws are great, what the fuck are you on about?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Milner fpalm

He's out of position and offers nothing but w/e. He'll be off after about 60 minutes anyway.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Milner still in? Damn! I was hoping he would have been dropped in favour of The Ox.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

continually playing milner out of position :lmao

poor bastard's copping a pounding.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

They went for a solid all united attack. should be some great linkup play


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The reason Milner is playing is to cover for Johnson who gets out of position so they need someone who could defend and cover for him. I would personally drop him and play Kelly at RB and Walcott on the wings


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Seen this question:

Play Italy in QF but possibly face Germany in SF or Spain in QF and Portugal/Czech in SF?

Must admit after watching every game Id rather have Spain then Portugal/CR all day long. Or maybe I'm just trying to make the best of the situation. We need Germany in the final as well tbh :side:


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I remember when Milner was a great, talented player. Was it in Leeds (RIP)? He was so... non-English (aka good).


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Pre tournament I would have said Italy and then Germany as I felt we would lose to Spain and beat Italy and lose in the semis if that happened. Now however I would rather play Spain as they look very beatable if we play the right team and we could beat Portugal or Chech Rep. Italy would beat us. I massively underrated before they played Spain (said they would lose 4-0) I think would beat us as would Germany.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> I remember when Milner was a great, talented player. Was it in Leeds (RIP)? He was so... non-English (aka good).


he's a good player being pushed out by better players at city, and then being played out of position for england. not a bad player by any stretch.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Never said he was bad. I just remember when he was really, really great.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Pre tournament I would have said Italy and then Germany as I felt we would lose to Spain and beat Italy and lose in the semis if that happened. Now however I would rather play Spain as they look very beatable if we play the right team and *we could easily beat Portugal* or Chech Rep. Italy would I massively underrated before they played Spain (said they would lose 4-0) I think would beat us as would Germany.


Woah there, ease up on that. They have our number and the best player in the tournament. Easily would not be a word to associate with them!

But it is better than playing Germany. Think the Spain game would be a very intriguing game, pretty much everyone wants to see it.

Got to get through tonight first! :woy


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Pre tournament I would have said Italy and then Germany as I felt we would lose to Spain and beat Italy and lose in the semis if that happened. Now however I would rather play Spain as they look very beatable if we play the right team and we could easily beat Portugal or Chech Rep. Italy would I massively underrated before they played Spain (said they would lose 4-0) I think would beat us as would Germany.


LMAO, what? You barely have any chance against Ukraine tonight. Portugal, Italy, Spain? Gimme a fucking break. Not even with God Rooney.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Woah there, ease up on that. They have our number and the best player in the tournament. Easily would not be a word to associate with them!
> 
> But it is better than playing Germany. Think the Spain game would be a very intriguing game, pretty much everyone wants to see it.
> 
> Got to get through tonight first! :woy


enaldo has not been known for playing his best for Portugal. Easily would be the wrong word but both teams would be happy to face each other in the semis. Portugal certainly would be happy if they had to face England in the semis. If the chech get through and we were to beat Spain I would be shocked to lose to them. Spain will be a tough game but I could see an upset happening.

This all means nothing till we play later though of course


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Going to be some interesting ties in the Quater Finals. If England eventually go through to the next stage tonight, which I believe they will :terry they *MUST* face either Italy or Spain depending on their position in their group which also means that if France are to qualify as well, they'll have to face Spain or Italy. I'm so pumped. We've a chance of watching Quater Final fixtures that are 'Final match' worth of quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> LMAO, what? You barely have any chance against Ukraine tonight. Portugal, Italy, Spain? Gimme a fucking break. Not even with God Rooney.


it's amazing. a couple of wins and they're the best team in the world. lose and all the players should be dumped.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> LMAO, what? You barely have any chance against Ukraine tonight. Portugal, Italy, Spain? Gimme a fucking break. Not even with God Rooney.


We have barely any chance against Ukraine? I am not saying they are easy but seriously? Give me a break they are a good team but to say we have barely any chance is laughable. Spain have been average and the way they played with the right plan we could stun them. Not saying we would win for certain but you never know. Portugal are a good team but are on about our level where they need a favorable draw to do well. A QF team which with a bit of luck may get through. Italy and Germany are a mile ahead of us as are Spain if they had Villa and would actually pass to their striker. 

I am not saying we would beat either Spain or Portugal but we would have a chance.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's amazing. a couple of wins and they're the best team in the world. lose and all the players should be dumped.


:kenny

Um where did I say we were the best team in world? Read what I wrote. I said we had a chance against Spain and we could beat Portugal. We are QF team with a bit of luck may go further. I never once said we were the best in the world.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't really see one route being easier than the other, whatever happens we are gonna have to beat top sides to progress (stating the obvious I know) so I'm not worrying too much whether we finish first or second as long as we qualify

Can't wait for the game now anyway :rooney


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny
> 
> Um where did I say we were the best team in world? Read what I wrote. I said we had a chance against Spain and we could beat Portugal. We are QF team with a bit of luck may go further. I never once said we were the best in the world.


it's an obvious exaggeration, but the point remains.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Sorry, but you English people are just like your media, you're over praising and over rating everything and everyone from Albion when a grass is green.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

No optimism allowed. Noted enaldo

Should be a good game tonight against the hosts, their fans will make it extremely hostile.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> No optimism allowed.


Unless you're German


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> Sorry, but you English people are just like your media, you're over praising and over rating everything and everyone from Albion when a grass is green.


:kenny And by saying we have barely any chance against Ukraine you are underrating England. Please explain why we have barely any chance. I am not saying it will be easy but to say we have barely any chance if silly. As I said we are a quarter final team with the right draw and if we play to our level.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

All of this JEALOUSY and HATE in here for :lions

Jealous because we have world class talent in HENDO, :terry, :downing and many others.

When we are European champions, you will not be allowed on this bandwagon! :jordan2


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> Sorry, but you English people are just like your media, you're over praising and over rating everything and everyone from Albion when a grass is green.


:torres

Don't think anyone is overrating our team on here... But like Joel said we do have some world class talent. So we'll easily beat Ukraine with them!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny And by saying we have barely any chance against Ukraine you are underrating England. Please explain why we have barely any chance. I am not saying it will be easy but to say we have barely any chance if silly. As I said we are a quarter final team with the right draw and if we play to our level.


An obvious exaggeration is obvious, ffs.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Easily? Hmm.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Joel said:


> All of this JEALOUSY and HATE in here for :lions
> 
> Jealous because we have world class talent in HENDO, :terry, :downing and many others.
> 
> When we are European champions, you will not be allowed on this bandwagon! :jordan2






















WORLD CLASS

I could see us beating Ukraine, but I'd be very shocked if we could get beyond Spain or Italy.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Predictions - France 2-0 Sweden; England 5-0 Ukraine :rooney :terry

England in a pressure free, fun to watch, comfortable win - SHOCKER 

All hail Saint Woy, savior of football IT'S COMING HOME! :woy:woy:woy

Spain who? IT'S OUR YEAR, MAYBE... JUST MAYBE!

Who cares about Spain's flair and technical ability, they don't have heroic inspirational LIONS like John Terry! :terry


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Easily? Hmm.


Very easily... HENDO, Terry, Downing, Johnson, etc.. How can you not go into a game other than confident with a team involving those individuals?!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Unless you're German


:neuer



Joel said:


> All of this JEALOUSY and HATE in here for :lions
> 
> Jealous because we have world class talent in HENDO, :terry, :downing and many others.
> 
> When we are European champions, you will not be allowed on this bandwagon! :jordan2


:woy

Got Welbeck first scorer and England 2-1. 45/1 Not bad I thought, come on Danny boy.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

How much goals does England have to score to become the head of the group even if france beats Sweden?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

add rooney red card and you're in the money


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fullbacks got to be strong tonight , Ukraine have some good players on the wings and are really good at switching the play across field.

Time for black messi johnson and :cashley to step up , at least Terry is marking someone as slow as him tonight.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> Got Welbeck first scorer and England 2-1. 45/1 Not bad I thought, come on Danny boy.


I'm coming

Think it will be a closely fought first half, Ukraine will give us a game but I think we will eventually overcome them and snatch a 2-0 win with 2 goals after the 75 minutes mark


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> No optimism allowed. Noted enaldo


There's a line between optimism and blind stupidty. Not saying its getting to that level yet but if you asked everyone in here who says "i'd rather play Spain, i think we have a shot" pre-tournament they'd be mocked. Nothing much has changed during this tournament to disprove that either. Not going with a striker, its a poor tactic unless you have CR7 or Messi. Torres playing bad? Everyone knew that. Milner can't play well as a winger and Johnson can't defend? Knew that too.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> How much goals does England have to score to become the head of the group even if france beats Sweden?


Depends on what France score but if France win 1-0 we would need to win 2-0 to go top on goals scored basically. 




Rush said:


> There's a line between optimism and blind stupidty. Not saying its getting to that level yet but if you asked everyone in here who says "i'd rather play Spain, i think we have a shot" pre-tournament they'd be mocked. Nothing much has changed during this tournament to disprove that either. Not going with a striker, its a poor tactic unless you have CR7 or Messi. Torres playing bad? Everyone knew that. Milner can't play well as a winger and Johnson can't defend? Knew that too.


From what I have seen? I'd say Spain would the easier game then Italy for our team especially with the way Roy lets to set him teams out. Spain just don't seem as good as I thought they would be and I think Italy would beat us for sure. Spain are a better them then us but with the right tactics and the way they have played so far we have a chance. Not a big one but a chance.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Super Ninhendo Chalmers


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I don't fancy us to beat any of the teams left bar Greece. Spain and then Portugal/Czech is probably the less difficult route to the final but it means we have to beat SPAIN. 

We only need a draw so I'm predicting a draw because that's how we roll. France should win by at least 2 or 3 against Sweden. Doubt a motivated Ibra will turn up which means Sweden are shit bar Mellberg. Nasri/Benzema/Ribery will kill them. Almost tempted to watch that match actually but :knight

"barely any chance against Ukraine" is a ludicrous statement no matter which way you look at it. It's a tough match with their home field advantage but we have a chance of beating any team with the players we have. Also basically everyone in England bar the real die hards aren't expecting anything from us in this tournament so we're far from over praising anything we do/done so far. 

Walcott not starting is probably too make sure he's 100% for the QF. No way can he play Milner on the right if we get that far. Would have preferred him give Ox another go on the right instead of Milner though. At least he's playing Welbeck with Rooney and not Andeh. Expecting Young to finally show up tonight with Wayne playing. Can't see us keeping a clean sheet either based on how Ukraine played attacking wise vs Sweden. Early goal might kill them off though and make it easy for us.*


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah this England optimism is nice, because last time it happened was during the World Cup, and we all know how that turned out. ique2

I do want to see them qualify though, because Spain/England or Italy/England sound like fun matches. Don't think England get past either, but they have a better chance of getting past Italy. Don't know how you all feel better taking Spain. Yeah they are labelled as boring, and its a passfest with a 1-0 written on it, but they almost always get the results. Still saying they are the team to win it all, so please don't make me eat my words Germany :hummels :neuer.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Shevchenko is out of the game!

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I'd mark so hard if England reached the Final of the tournament.




Mr. Snrub said:


> silva being bagged :lmao
> 
> ignoring he's one of the best midfielders in the world, HE DIDNT PAST TO TORRES. ridiculous. players dont pass to him because they obviously have no confidence him him. hell, de bosque had such little confidence in him they chose to play no striker over him in the first game. but it's obviously just silva.
> 
> and everyone did shit on van persie, and the netherlands team as a whole, so that made no sense.


Just take a step back and re-read what you wrote. It doesn't make a whole lot of sense. We don't have to be insecure here. Nobody is questioning Silva's pedigree.

The manager trusts Torres enough to play him ahead of the in-form Llorente. But, the players don't trust him enough that they'd go out of their way not to pass to him? Like what? Unless Silva decided to be the manager, a player plays as a team and doesn't look at who is in form or who's not. I'd understand if there was a Messi or a Ronaldo lurking somewhere, but it makes no sense to opt for "magic," when a simple pass could have lead to a goal.

On van Persie, he hasn't been scoring as frequently since March or something. It's not just with the Netherlands.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

That saddens me, Grandpa Sheva's last tournament, and in his home country. Hopefully it kills their spirit though.

Yohan Cabaye drops out, Hatem Ben Arfa plays :cool2


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> That saddens me, Grandpa Sheva's last tournament, and in his home country. Hopefully it kills their spirit though.
> 
> Yohan Cabaye drops out, Hatem Ben Arfa plays :cool2


I feel sorry for the guy but this a good thing for England as it will make Ukraine weaker


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good for England, but I'm pretty bummed out by it. He's retiring from football after this tournament and to see it end prematurely upsets me.

Great man, great player. Wish he could have been class for us (Chelsea), but he was already a legend when he hoined us and that did not change.

Thanks Sheva (Y)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Him out maneuvering :ibra for that 2nd goal is one of the moments of the tournament for me.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't worry, Sheva might be back for their QF against Spain.

:wilkins


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Come on England!!!


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Ukraine to win 2-1.


----------



## wrestlingfanuk786 (Mar 13, 2012)

three fucking lions on the shirt!!!


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Come on Ukraine!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wait I did not know he was retiring from football after the euros . Such a shame for the poor guy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

both hosts are out. What is this the 2010 world cup?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Joel said:


> Good for England, but I'm pretty bummed out by it. He's retiring from football after this tournament and to see it end prematurely upsets me.
> 
> Great man, great player. Wish he could have been class for us (Chelsea), but he was already a legend when he hoined us and that did not change.
> 
> Thanks Sheva (Y)


I remember being so excited when he signed for us too. Didn't work out for us unfortunately but this goal v spurs was class


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:rooney to score in his first game in Euro 2012!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Weather the storm lads :lions

They'll tire.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I am not so sure Ukraine will tire. They look fired up and really up for this.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Shame Sheva could not play. It is his last tournament. Cmon Ukraine win this match pls. Do it for Sheva


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> I am not so sure Ukraine will tire. They look fired up and really up for this.


Of course they will. They are humans not, robots. At the moment they are expening a lot of energy with their attacks. They can't keep that up throughout the 90 minutes.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

We have not started well so far.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Ukraine looking very comfortable.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

What a cross field ball from Terry, brilliant cross from Young and Rooney heads it wide. Should have scored that. Rooney is getting into the game more after a rusty 15-20 minute start.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rooney should be scoring from there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol rooney


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohh close from Rooney!! Should have done better


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lol rooney. Carroll is better and needs to come on soon :troll


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Carroll would've scored that. 

:woy


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Carroll would have scored that :troll


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Glen Johnson continues to be woeful. Constantly giving the ball away.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The plan is working perfectly. Tire them before bringing Walcott and Chamberlain on. Tactical genius.

:lions


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Not a good first half from France, Benzema as usual goes down on milfield too much, Ribéry is the only dangerous player on our side, we miss Cabaye badly. Benzema needs to remember that he is a striker not a midfielder.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

hows england playing? watching France's game and they're playing pretty shitty


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

arker has to fix up. He's been bollocks so far. Got turned inside out.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

SonoShion said:


> hows england playing? watching France's game and they're playing pretty shitty


England isn't impressive either.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ukraine been the better side so far although neither have played that well, Rooney looking a bit nervous out there I think

There is no way for France to be eliminated now is there? Even if they lose because they beat Ukraine


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> hows england playing? watching France's game and they're playing pretty shitty


We're just as bad to be frankly honest, had 1 good chance which Mr Rooney headed wide and that's it it's been all Ukraine

The thing that bothers me about Rooney is, is that he has the ability to run past these players but yet he's seems tos cared to do so


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

England look poor in winning the ball back. We are sitting deep which is fine as long as you pressure as soon as they reach your half, but we just seem to be casually pressuring and Ukraine are playing some good stuff all be it round our static defenders.

SAVE_ENGLAND.CARROLL

Best player probably Gerrard again .


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> hows england playing? watching France's game and they're playing pretty shitty


Just as bad. Rooney missed a great chance.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

France would have a chance against Italy because they can react after a bad start and if the opposite team scores. I can see us beating Italy 2-1, but we would lose against Spain... I can't see England going through against Spain, maybe Italy but it would be very difficult for 'em. Quarter finals will be exciting for sure.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Green Light said:


> Ukraine been the better side so far although neither have played that well, Rooney looking a bit nervous out there I think
> 
> There is no way for France to be eliminated now is there? Even if they lose because they beat Ukraine


Only way France goes out is if Ukraine win by a small scoreline and Sweden hammer France.

E.g. Ukraine 1-0 England & Sweden 3-0 France sees France out.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

France and England better get their shit togehter. Back to TV


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

England is gonna loose I tell ya.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gerrard and Terry have been our best players. Johnson has been the worst, which is no surprise. Young was slowly getting into the game as time went on as was Rooney. I can see Milner coming off sometime second half for either AOC or Walcott for that extra energy on the wing.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Joel said:


> All of this JEALOUSY and HATE in here for :lions
> 
> Jealous because we have world class talent in HENDO, :terry, :downing and many others.
> 
> When we are European champions, you will not be allowed on this bandwagon! :jordan2


Hope troll.

Roy needs to take control of the motherfucking team and not listen to people about Rooney. If he doesn't want to play him he shouldn't. Rooney with United isn't anything like Rooney with England, especially if he's not fit.

EDIT: I regret nothing


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:rooney :woy :lions


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

ROOOOOOONNNNNNEEEEEEEYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:rooney :lions


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:rooney :rooney :rooney

Brilliant from Gerrard. GET IN!

:lions


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Rooney scores in the Euros!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

welcome back


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:rooney


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Gerrard fucking carrying this team on his back.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Great work from Gerrard but terrible goal keeping.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> England is gonna loose I tell ya.


LOL



Gerrard has been our best player this euros imo. Great set up for the goal


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Amazing goal by Ibrahimovic.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:ibra


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Yep, Gerrard has been immense in all 3 games. The set up was brilliant.

France down 1-0.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SWEDEN :mark:


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a fucking goal by Ibra, goal of the tournament right there.

Ibra is playing so well right now.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I actually want to see England v Italy more than England v Spain. Cant recall the last time England played Italy in a major tournament.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dammit Zlatan, why couldn't you score like this against England when it mattered the most?


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

nerf zlatan pls


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

IbrahimaGOAT sending sealing England's spot on top. Damn. I really wanted to see England v Spain.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Rooney is bringing it to England.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK! That was close.... or perhaps already in.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Holy fuck!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:terry


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good save by Hart and what a goal line clearance from Terry!

Ah, it was just over the line.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

:terry :terry :terry


BIG MAN, ENGLANDS LION


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a GOAL. 

Ukraine getting screwed.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao over the line


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

:rooney scored! I called it.. revert back to this post:



Abk92 said:


> :rooney to score in his first game in Euro 2012!


I deserve a cookie from every English fan out there!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy shit that was over the line aswell


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

UEFA will want goal line technology now


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Ukraine denied a goal.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KARMA! MOTHERFUCKING KARMA!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lol that was in.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

it was in but thats 2 times that ukraine weren't called for offsides when they should have been.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LOL UEFA will want goalline technological now


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is not fair, Ukraine deserves better.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Gods of bad officiating love Albion.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

UEFA just potentially screwed the host nation out of the tournament. :lmao


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> This is not fair, Ukraine deserves better.


Football ain't fair



JoeRulz said:


> Gods of bad officiating love Albion.


Yeah England have never had referee mistakes go against them in a major tournament.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

The Ukraine Goalie looks really vulnerable from crosses, we really need to exploit this if we're going to get a 2'nd


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Theo coming on to get the second goal and make it safe.:no:

Or Sheva coming on to completely turn this game around :terry


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ukraine shoulda fucking scored!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

You have to wonder what the point of that extra official is if he can't see that from 5 yards away though

Time for supersub Theo :mark:


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Mexès suspended for the next game. KOSCIELNY :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

The funniest thing is the guy was offside anyway lol


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Somebody send the Ukranian manager to the stands, he's been a twat all night


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

ABKiss said:


> Mexès suspended for the next game. KOSCIELNY :mark:


Hopefully has Torres in his pocket the whole game:torres


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a fucking goal from Zlatan.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Football ain't fair
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah England have never had referee mistakes go against them in a major tournament.


:kobe Never said that. We all remember the WC '10 shit.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Welbeck did nothing, knew we should've started with Carroll and Rooney :woy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao dreadful tackle by Grandpa Sheva.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

England should score 2 own goals now to screw France.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

BIG SEB LARSSON scores a second for Sweden :mark:


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

TOP OF THE GROUP


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Great I now need to find cover for my shift as we have some how come above france in the group lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL @ Sweden winning 2-0 yet they still get the last place and France qualify.

Really hope France knock Spain out.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why didnt Ibra and Sweden play like this against Ukraine and England? Why?


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Congrats, England. You're playing like shit, but hey, the result is there. And with Rooney, you're effective enough.


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

I bet real money on 1-1 and this is how I get screwed?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

TOP DAT GROUP :lions

Bring on the FORZA TWINS!

:rooney :terry :hart :stevie :theo


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Decent power drive from Larsson. 

Undefeated ENGLAND dominate the group!

:lions :woy 

lolfrance.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Masterclass from the three lions. :terry :woy :rooney


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I think England could face the Germans in the semi's if they make it past Italy:mark:


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

France - Spain... Oh mon dieu..


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Ukraine were screwed. That was a goal, that could have changed the outcome.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> LMAO, what? Y*ou barely have any chance against Ukraine tonight. *Portugal, Italy, Spain? Gimme a fucking break. Not even with God Rooney.


:troll

Finishing as group winners is something I wasn't expecting, even before the tournament, well done to the team for grinding out that win, I don't expect us the go any further than the quaters so anything further is a bonus for me, well done Mr Hodgson :woy


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The guy was offside for the 'goal'. Or someone was, I recall.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Why didnt Ibra and Sweden play like this against Ukraine and England? Why?


Cause they were big games! :ibra :troll

Thanks for top spot agent Ibra.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

So Sweden have beaten France by 2 goals to nil. Here's hoping those on here saying England were making Sweden look like Germany actually realise that Sweden aren't bad as they were making it out to be during their match last week.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Ukraine were screwed. That was a goal, that could have changed the outcome.


True.

I can't wait to dump out Italy. It's going to be GLORIOUS!


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Good second half from England, very solid at the back and we created some good chances, which we didn't finish off. Good to see Rooney get a goal in a tournament and Gerrard was once again immense throughout. Young had a good game along with Terry, Lescott and Cole. Welbeck worked hard but was pretty anonymous. Johnson was pretty poor.

Top of the group, which is a nice surprise.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Would rather play Spain then Portugal/Czech instead of Italy then Germany


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

France vs Spain gonna be good. 
Italy vs England as well.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Why didnt Ibra and Sweden play like this against Ukraine and England? Why?


:ibra


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> True.
> 
> I can't wait to dump out Italy. It's going to be GLORIOUS!


:mark:

Balotelli to be bossed by Lescott.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

France/Spain is indeed going to be good.
Italy/England maybe kind of boring.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

LOL France.

So much fail, barely getting through the group as usual.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Ukraine were screwed. That was a goal, that could have changed the outcome.


No it was not as the player was offside anyway so if anything it was karma.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

Man, hopefully Italy beat us, I don't think I could watch us face Germany. We'd be absolutely destroyed


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done England, top of the group. I'm glad we've avoided Spain. I'm really looking forward to England vs Italy. lol @ France finishing 2nd, I really hope they knock Spain out. I hope Czech Republic cause an upset and knock Portugal out on Thursday.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Don't worry about the Germans guys, Greece will turn them over on Friday (Y) Right Greek Kane Fan?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Rooney is going to score anyway and :ibra will take down France. (since they're out its no longer a big game).


Mystic Mags has made his much anticipated return.

ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

^ Mystic Mags ftw.

Seriously. The Forza twins should be unbanned for this. This has been like 6 MONTHS IN THE MAKING!!!!!!!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am happy we won the group even though I may miss the game because of fucking Mcdonalds. I think Italy are better then us but we have done well enough to come top of the group ahead of a better team in France and you never. We do better as underdogs. I think though we have no chance in hell of beating Germany. Hoping for a greek miracle in the off chance we stun Italy.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Gonna be a huge weekend :mark:


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Sweden ended THE STREAK! 

France are now 23-1. 

Great game and another good game by Ibra. Damn, if we actually had a good defensive this would have been one hell of team.
Ibra once again showed class with that goal.
Im not too disappointed by not going to the Quarters. Didnt have high hopes going in but we ended on a high note and the fans were just awesome. Easily the best and loudest fans in this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hodgson has done a good job. England do better as underdogs.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> No it was not as the player was offside anyway so if anything it was karma.


Watched it again a couple of times and it was def not offside


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

TOP OF THE GROUP



Samoon said:


> Ukraine were screwed. That was a goal, that could have changed the outcome.


:terry

Ukrainian jobber was 2 yards offside in the build up.

Let's also mention the blatant shirt pull on Rooney when he was in the penalty box, and the elbow to Carroll in the box at the end there - the same offence that Gerrard got a yellow for earlier in the game.

Still let's all agree that :blatter is a moron.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Pretty surprised that we won the group, but glad that we won the game. Bring on the Italians! Also glad to see Rooney back in the team, had a little rust in the first 20mins but had a few good passages of play, nice to see him score again. Young seemed to have a better game than the other two, would still like to see him use his pace a little bit more to get past players and cut inside.

And, :lmao at France. Well played Sweden.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I am happy we won the group even though I may miss the game because of fucking Mcdonalds. I think Italy are better then us but we have done well enough to come top of the group ahead of a better team in France and you never. We do better as underdogs. I think though we have no chance in hell of beating Germany. Hoping for a greek miracle in the off chance we stun Italy.


Some miss Euro quarter finals for McDonalds. Some miss Carling Cup finals for KFC.

Only on WF, guys :terry


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

JasonLives said:


> Sweden ended THE STREAK!
> 
> France are now 23-1.
> 
> ...


Nah, the best fans are the Irish.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Nah, the best fans are the Irish.


Our fans were the best in 2008 and that will not be easy repeated haha

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aPZdeXJ0yx4

Around 2:00 minute mark is the best.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Dammit Zlatan, why couldn't you score like this against England when it mattered the most?


Eh because he was setting up an incredible scissor kick for a goal and being the only creative threat instead despite playing deep and having 4-5 men marking him at all times. Ibra is generally a big game flop but he has played really well this tournament. This is not the Sweden of 2002 he is playing with here.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The goal from Ibrahimovic was sublime.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Talking of the Irish, pretty sure Roy Keane was close to punching Adrian Chiles earlier


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

WE'RE GONNA SCORE ONE MORE THAN YOU!

*ENGLAND!*

:whiteknight:lions:terry:rooney​


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Hodgson has done a good job. England do better as underdogs.


But we all know Hodgsons biggest accomplishment in life will always be when he won the Swedish league. Nothing will top that 8*D


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

JoeRulz said:


> *LMAO, what? You barely have any chance against Ukraine tonight.* Portugal, Italy, Spain? Gimme a fucking break. Not even with God Rooney.



:terry :rooney


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> Some miss Euro quarter finals for McDonalds. Some miss Carling Cup finals for KFC.
> 
> Only on WF, guys :terry


I work there lol. Need to find someone who hates football to cover me lol. 




hanshanshans911 said:


> Watched it again a couple of times and it was def not offside



He was and anyway it is about time a dodgy decision went in our favor we deserve some luck


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

Good result, thought Gerrard and Cole were excellent. Ashley Young was better, but still room to improve from the attacking players. 

Not convinced by James Milner's contribution to the team so far. Usually think he gives the team a good balance and helps the team defensively far more than Theo Walcott would, but he's not giving the team much at the moment and might need a rest. Think it might be time to give Oxlade-Chamberlain another start against the Italians.



hanshanshans911 said:


> Watched it again a couple of times and it was def not offside


Definitely was offside. 

Fair result, Ukraine shouldn't have any complaints, ball was over the line but was another offside missed by the linesman so justice was served. Handball on Terry would have been a laughable decision, especially when Rooney had his shirt pulled and Carroll was shoved in the back at the other end.

Great goal by Ibrahimovic. Fantastic player.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FOOTBALL'S COMING HOME! :lions :whiteknight


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

On a side note, great to see Shevchenko and Terry having a chat after the game. Wierd to think that is probably the last game I will ever see him play (even if he moves to a Micky Mouse league somewhere). Class, class act and at one point a truly unplayable forward...Before he moved to us.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:terry proved all you wrong!

#icon #legend #leader #slow


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Gerrard has been amazing for England so far.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

> Some news from the Italy camp ahead of that quarter-final, and defender Giorgio Chiellini has been ruled out after suffering a thigh injury against Ireland.
> 
> "It is clear that he cannot play on Sunday but we will try to get him fit for the rest of the tournament if Italy go further," team doctor Enrico Castellacci said in a statement.




This means we will clearly win, obviously.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I hate Terry with a passion and find him overrated. But he was amazing today and I take my hat off to the man. he played well for us. 

Also I admit I was wrong about Roy was well. He did a horrible job at liverpool but has done amazing at England so far even if we get thrashed by Italy.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> This means we will clearly win, obviously.


That is really good news. England are getting a lot of luck so far this euros it seems. No major injuries in the tournament as well as other teams missing key players.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone got the pic of BIG MAN and Big CHEV after the game?


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

#JusticeForFrank


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

"Let's go outside and have a man conversation.

"Have you ever played? You write what you like. You don't like my team or me.

"I understand you are a journalist. You should respect me."

OMG Ukraine manager you mad bro?


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> I work there lol. Need to find someone who hates football to cover me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> "Let's go outside and have a man conversation.
> 
> "Have you ever played? You write what you like. You don't like my team or me.
> 
> ...



I did appreciate the commentators line that he "was doing a Basil Fawlty" on the touch line at one point.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> R.K.O Peep said:
> 
> 
> > I work there lol. Need to find someone who hates football to cover me lol.
> ...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)




----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We still believe! :lions

An infinitely better tournament than the World Cup already. 



5th-Horseman said:


> This means we will clearly win, obviously.


Who'll play instead?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> We still believe! :lions
> 
> An infinitely better tournament than the World Cup already.
> 
> ...




Ask ReyMysteriofan2, I'm sure he'll let us know the replacements a demi-god.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If they go with two then it'll be Bonucci & Barzagli. De Rossi with them if they are gonna go 3-5-2.

I see a very even game. It's about time England eliminated a big boy, so I hope they give it their all.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Watched it again a couple of times and it was def not offside












:kenny


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Double post.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> This means we will clearly win, obviously.


England going through gives Germany a bigger chance for the finals, so I'm all for it! 

Don't know why, but I just don't like Germany's chances against Italy & Spain. Probably because of the nightmares at 2006, 2008 and 2010 caused by the two.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Talking of the Irish, pretty sure Roy Keane was close to punching Adrian Chiles earlier


The only reason Id watch their coverage at all is to see the day Roy finally snaps and does it, its been threatening all tournament, if looks could kill Chiles would already be dead, Roy just has an ability to shoot him filthy looks of such utter disdain its frightening.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Like I said yesterday, England are my predictions to win the tournament and it's looking good at the moment. They face an Italy side without Giorgio Chiellini.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm gonna be honest, as a huge Italy supporter, I'm very relieved we're facing England instead of France, nothing personal, just a lot of bad blood between Italy and France.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lions

:lions

:lions

:lions

:lions

:lions

:lions

:rooney




Hohenheim of Light said:


> Arbeloa is "fucking trash"? :cornette


Going forward, yes. 

He's also a foul machine, but that's not really the point I was making.



alfonsaaberg said:


> Apparently, even though he had a great season this year. I just wish Madrid had players like top 5 midfielder in the world THIAGO, who hasn't proven shit.


Of course Madrid wish they had Thiago. He's ten times the player of any youngster at Madrid. Not sure who said he was a top 5 midfielder in the world though.



redeadening said:


> Barca and Spain have a proven method. Their trophycase shows that. But that doesnt mean I have to like watching it
> 
> So who died and declared Silva as God of football? The guy transfers to City and gets selected with the Barca guys and all of a sudden he's the God of Football who decides who's worthy of his glorious passing and who isnt?
> 
> ...


Croatians had their number. That's why they were outplayed, and in the end, lost.

Mata isn't as good as Silva, and i'm not sure why you're bagging him. He's absolute class and was top quality in the first half yesterday. He's also scored 10 goals for Spain since the last World Cup playing mostly where Torres (and Cesc) have been.

Torres is a hack, no matter how much you try to defend him.

You're not a fan of the way Spain and Barca play, i'm not a fan of watching Chelsea parking their entire team in their own box and playing ultra defensive football. Different strokes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If Silva was so great then why did he lose the ball so much and only score against the terrible Ireland?

what value did captain fantastic provide last night? highest player on the pitch, therefore he must be a striker. so where is the great first half demolition of Croatia you describe?

They couldnt even get in the freaking box and try to shoot

This goes beyond Torres, this is Spain and Barca (mostly spain) thinking they're better than everyone else and better than football


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

If they win with that style, they win with that style.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Eventually, it wont work

Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but people are starting to catch on

The Croatians had the spanish seriously locked down. Every single time they try to walk it in, they get cut off. Hell, they did an even better job than Chelsea and Italy did. All we could do was goal line clearances (which is basically all the team is good at) and the Italians did a fine job too.

Mark my words, eventually, something has gotta give. And I really hope the Germans can get the job done this time


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

redeadening said:


> This goes beyond Torres, this is Spain and Barca (mostly spain) thinking they're better than everyone else and better than football


That's because Spain is better than everyone else. We are the current Europe and World champions. If we can't claim now our supremacy I don't know when is the time to. Right now the only team that is on our level is Germany and I still think that they are one step behind. We can lose any match, of course, we can't be off in quaterfinals but we are the best side atm.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Look at spain, strutting around like he's cock of the walk. Well let me tell you, spain is cock of nothing!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> That's because Spain is better than everyone else. We are the current Europe and World champions. If we can't claim now our supremacy I don't know when is the time to. Right now the only team that is on our level is Germany and I still think that they are one step behind. We can lose any match, of course, we can't be off in quaterfinals but we are the best side atm.


Yeah but you have poor so far and if you keep playing the way you are you will lose. Torres got no service? Why? Because you were passing the ball between each other in midfield! Torres may not be great but he is still a striker and I am sorry but you need to give him service. If you keep playing the way you are Spain won't win the Euros. I can see it being either Italy or Germany right now more then Spain.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I did say to people that England could go out in the group BUT if they progressed they'd have a big chance to win it all, pains me to say. Still think Germany will win it all.

I like Roy, probably the best manager England have had since Bobby Robson.


----------



## Kun10 (Aug 30, 2009)

redeadening said:


> This goes beyond Torres, this is Spain and Barca (mostly spain) thinking they're better than everyone else and better than football


No offence redead as you made some good points originally but you just sound as if you're bitter that your boy Torres isn't being treated properly and your boy Mata isn't being played. Think they're better than football? Rubin Kazan and Scotland have both used 4-6-0 formations the last season or so and I didn't hear you call them arrogant. 

Fact is Torres has no right to demand a place in this team consistently never mind the whole team built around him and bringing Villa in to the discussion because he gets more chances than Torres is stupid. People have faith in him. When Villa returns to the squad he'll go back to getting more chances, his record speaks for its self. Torres? Well... ditto. 

If you want to blame someone blame the manager who left Torres out originally in the first game for NO strikers and continues to do things like sub him for midfielders and take him off when he's on a hat trick.


Edit: Of course the Spanish guy going on about how they actually ARE better than everyone else really helps my point.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah but you have poor so far and if you keep playing the way you are you will lose. Torres got no service? Why? Because you were passing the ball between each other in midfield! Torres may not be great but he is still a striker and I am sorry but you need to give him service. If you keep playing the way you are Spain won't win the Euros. I can see it being either Italy or Germany right now more then Spain.


Well, we are lacking two fundamental pieces like Puyol (the pair of CB are sloppy as hell, specially Piqué, who two years ago was one of the best defender of the world) and Villa (Torres can't compare to him at any means).
Also you have to add to this that clown we have as coach. Del Bosque has benn absolutely mechanic and stupid with the shifts. Things like no using strikers like Llorente and Negredo or not calling Adrián or Soldado. Things like replace Silva, who was the best on the pitch along with Iniesta or things like adding Navas where there is no one to top off his plays. 
Despite all of this if we play like we used we should win the tournament.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Well, we are lacking two fundamental pieces like Puyol (the pair of CB are sloppy as hell, specially Piqué, who two years ago was one of the best defender of the world) and Villa (Torres can't compare to him at any means).
> Also you have to add to this that clown we have as coach. Del Bosque has benn absolutely mechanic and stupid with the shifts. Things like no using strikers like Llorente and Negredo or not calling Adrián or Soldado. Things like replace Silva, who was the best on the pitch along with Iniesta or things like adding Navas where there is no one to top off his plays.
> Despite all of this if we play like we used we should win the tournament.


Yeah if you had Villa I think Spain would be a lot better. He is a total idiot and this is why I feel Spain won't win. I mean his plans have been stupid. Torres should have not even been in the squad. But if he plays you give him the ball. You do not pass it around the midfield. Llorente should be starting. if Spain had a manager not acting like a clown they would be my bet to win but the way they have played, the missing of Puyol and Villa and the clown of their boss I think they will lose. 

You have the best group of players but a clown in charge.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Like I said, this problem predates Torres joining Chelsea. I utterly despised watching every spain game in the world cup 2010 because I am not a fan of their style. I watched them anyways because I wanted to see every team and I love football.

Maybe it's Del Bosque's fault, maybe its the players, but they arent passing it to him, and then shitting on him for being crap. And that doesnt make sense. Someone is fucking up.
Give one example of striker who can score without the team passing to him. Its simply inexcusable and selfish. If you are going to do that, just leave him and llorente and soldado in spain. This is just embarrassing them.

Even Gary Lineker talked about it. Spain are trying to phase out the striker. Honestly, I kind of agree. The idea of an entire team scoring and not just one dude up top is a fairly popular one nowadays. Strikers have become less relevant and teams depend on them less. But strikers give a team direction and something to aim for. Whether or not they score, it creates a dynamic. It can create a distraction, it can get defenders out of place, it can create space

When Spain took on Italy, the moment Torres came on, Spain looked more dangerous. Whether or not he could score his chances was different but the team all started to take more shape and their attack had a focal point. It gave them an edge they were lacking. I read the stats and Xavi moved 10% up the pitch when Torres went on. With Ireland, as crap as they were, Spain delivered some nice chances to Torres and he finished them. Even the Croatian manager of all people defended the idea of a striker and having someone up top. The croatian defenders locking down their zone and making teh spanish run into their wall over and over was so close to fricking working for 90 minutes. The spanish looked genuinely out of ideas for a while. It reminded me of when I used to play a hard platformer and id try the same jump in the same way over and over and over hoping it would eventually work. Its repetitive and I wont say it comes down to luck, but considering the options Spain has, they have better ways

Seb knocked chelsea for how defensive we are, well, its not like we have a fricking choice. When your winger is Kalou and bertrand and you have mikel and MRLSH on the starting 11, basically parking the bus and praying to god/jesus/allah/Batman is the only option you have. Spain have Mata, Llorente, Soldado, jesus, negredo and a talent pool so deep it goes further than the atlantic. They have enough options to unlock every single defence in the world twice. So then why the hell do they insist on doing the same fucking thing for 90 minutes! It makes no sense!

I do not like Villa. At all. I dont know why, but something about that guy has always pissed me off. Even before he joined Barca, when he played for Valencia, I disliked him. Maybe its the facial hair or something else trivial, I didnt like him. Still dont. My problem, not yours ofcourse. But my point is, I disliked how Spain did things in the WC 2010. But atleast then, they had him as the target man. Spain HAD direction and some versatility. They tried crosses, through balls, clever plays, quite a few options. Hell, even the goal that took down germany was a godlike header from Puyol who flew forward to meet a cross. Now, it almost seems like theyve regressed. They are so set in their ways, so focused on playing their way or the highway, that when Torres, the striker, inconviences the pitch with his non godlike passing ability, they just pretend he doesnt exist. When they get stopped like 20 times trying to pierce through the defence, they dont even consider changing tactics. Just keep trying until it eventually works. Not a single cross was attempted. Dont you find that kind of insane? Isnt it SLIGHTLY worrying when a player on the pitch is completely ignored because his teammates think its not worth their time to pass to him. I mean jesus christ its a fricking TEAM. Id figure the spanish of all people would understand the concept of teamwork!

Are they so confident, self observed and obsessed in their way of doing things that they wont even consider something else?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

:lions


That is all.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Ace Ventura said:


> I did say to people that England could go out in the group BUT if they progressed they'd have a big chance to win it all, pains me to say. Still think Germany will win it all.
> 
> I like Roy, probably the best manager England have had since Bobby Robson.


 I'm confident that England will win the European cup now. Their facing an Italian team that are without CHiellini. Their best defender. It's a great start. Topping the group and facing an easier task. We will probably face Germany in the Semi finals and if we play like how Portugal played against Germany then we can beat Germany. The difference is that we can afford to go to penalty shootouts because of Joe Hart.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Oliver-94 said:


> I'm confident that England will win the European cup now. Their facing an Italian team that are without CHiellini. Their best defender. It's a great start. Topping the group and facing an easier task. We will probably face Germany in the Semi finals and if we play like how Portugal played against Germany then we can beat Germany. The difference is that we can afford to go to penalty shootouts because of Joe Hart.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rush said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


 I'm an optimist...


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Oliver-94 said:


> I'm confident that England will win the European cup now. Their facing an Italian team that are without CHiellini. Their best defender. It's a great start. Topping the group and facing an easier task. We will probably face Germany in the Semi finals and if we play like how Portugal played against Germany then we can beat Germany. The difference is that we can afford to go to penalty shootouts because of Joe Hart.


Manuel Neuer > Joe Hart. On the subject of goalkeepers, Iker Casillas has been immense in this tournament. Amazing reflexes. Usually see him fluff at least 1-2 close range shots. Not so far.

I would agree about Spain being repetitive. del Bosque has rather butchered Guardiola's image of Tika-Taka with a machette, and playing for possession because they can. And while the only true differences between Spain and Barcelona are Messi and Alves, Barcelona feed Messi. They give him everything. No one in the Spanish team gets that service because del Bosque is getting it wrong.

I'm on the fence about Llorente starting. While his style would help, would he get the service? Doubtful. I think he'd be told to play with his back to the goal, passing 1-2s onto Iniesta, Silva, Fabregas, whomever. He wouldn't be going all out to score. Just as a support player.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Desecrated said:


> Manuel Neuer > Joe Hart. On the subject of goalkeepers, Iker Casillas has been immense in this tournament. Amazing reflexes. Usually see him fluff at least 1-2 close range shots. Not so far.


 Agree but I think England's chances in the penalty shootouts is better than previous years. Hart is probably the best English keeper since David Seamen.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Neuer's last penalty shoot out was great wasn't it? :cashley

Anyone can win the tournament. Who has the better players gives them the advantage, but it doesn't give them the victory. This is tournament football, not a league.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Oliver-94 said:


> I'm confident that England will win the European cup now. Their facing an Italian team that are without CHiellini. Their best defender. It's a great start. Topping the group and facing an easier task. We will probably face Germany in the Semi finals and if we play like how Portugal played against Germany then we can beat Germany. The difference is that we can afford to go to *penalty shootouts *because of Joe Hart.


*Against Germany!?!?*


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_football_teams_by_penalty_shootout_record


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> *Against Germany!?!?*
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_national_football_teams_by_penalty_shootout_record


 If England do go on and beat the Germans on penalty, can I show you this post?:woy


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Oliver-94 said:


> If England do go on and beat the Germans on penalty, can I show you this post?:woy


By all means.

While shootouts are generally luck based, Germany are known for being the best at them, while England are known for being one of the very worst.


Edit: Germany are 2-0 at shootouts vs. England.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tbh shootouts are luck and confidence based as well as being able to handle pressure which we are shit at so if we went to a shootout I think we would lose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Oliver-94 said:


> I'm confident that England will win the European cup now. Their facing an Italian team that are without CHiellini. Their best defender. It's a great start. Topping the group and facing an easier task. We will probably face Germany in the Semi finals and if we play like how Portugal played against Germany then we can beat Germany. The difference is that we can afford to go to penalty shootouts because of Joe Hart.


this is exactly what i meant.

chiellini could probably be replace by barzagli, which would probably be an improvement. chiellini's had an absolute dog of a tournament.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

England were lucky to avoid Spain, better chance of beating Italy.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> this is exactly what i meant.
> 
> chiellini could probably be replace by barzagli, which would probably be an improvement. chiellini's had an absolute dog of a tournament.


Not really. Italy were playing Barzagli and Chiellini against Ireland. They did a decent job. If chiellini was fit, he would have played together with Barzagli. The one who replaces him is bonucci. He is an average defender.

Chiellini is much better than Bonucci. Italy will probably use 3-5-2. They use De rossi as CB.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Barza is the best CB Italy have atm, but Chiellini despite not having a good tourny is still a better choice than Bonucci.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ah i didnt know barzagli came back early. bonucci is worse so yeah. chiellini undoubtedly has had a bad tournament, but a back 3 of barzagli/de rossi (who has beasted it so far) and bonucci looks rocky.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Pretty amusing as a neutral to see the amazing transformation of "Woy is an idiot, our squad is awful, we have no hope, doom and gloom etc" type of posts to the over the top optimism of "GONNA BEAT ITALY, SPAIN, GERMANY, WHOEVER, THIS EUROS IS OURS. GO ENGLAND"

Does any other supporter base in any sport have such mood swings?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

England fans have been delusional since we invented the game.. 

England have been and will be a quarter final team at best until the coaching systems and youth systems in the English leagues get an overhaul. 

Spain invested the money years ago, so did Germany and look at the progress their U-21's to main team produce. Spain have 13,000 UEFA licensed coaches, Germany 9,000 and England 6,000...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> England fans have been delusional since we invented the game..
> 
> England have been and will be a quarter final team at best until the coaching systems and youth systems in the English leagues get an overhaul.
> 
> Spain invested the money years ago, so did Germany and look at the progress their U-21's to main team produce. Spain have 13,000 UEFA licensed coaches, Germany 9,000 and England 6,000...


:hmm: worrying tbh considering how big the EPL is. Probably the biggest domestic league in the whole world producing average at best players for its national team bar a few world class players. Something needs to be done and it needs to be done sooner because I don't think the future looks good for the national team as it stands currently.



Oliver-94 said:


> I'm confident that England will win the European cup now. Their facing an Italian team that are without CHiellini. Their best defender. It's a great start. Topping the group and facing an easier task. We will probably face Germany in the Semi finals and if we play like how Portugal played against Germany then we can beat Germany. The difference is that we can afford to go to penalty shootouts because of Joe Hart.


‘Football is a simple game; 22 men chase a ball for 90 minutes and at the end, the Germans win on penalties. - Lineker.'


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

DOUBLE POST.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

FUCK! Three posts in a row. fpalm apologies please.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

england's youth set up is very ordinary compared to the likes of the germans, dutch and spanish. changes need to start there.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Really looking forward towards the Italy game , should be closely contested . 

Gerrard v Pirlo :mark:


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The annoying thing that it's entirely possible that England can win it now. I'm not saying it's likely or anything like that, but they've done themselves a big favour in avoiding Spain. England Italy is pretty much 50/50 I'd say. Then next up will be Germany (Sorry Kane Greek fan), and while the Germans are obviously superior, in a one off match, anything can happen. I could easily see Germany choking in a match like that. So I'd give England a 30% chance there. Then if they make the final, well it will depend on who they face, so I'll just go with a rough 40% chance from there.

That overall gives England a 6% chance, which is pretty decent. That's about a 1 in 16 shot at happening. And given it's been over 16 tournaments since England won something, maybe it's there year :terry


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Italy would teach those delusional english scumbags whose boss.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Italy would teach those delusional english scumbags whose boss.


:terry


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Italy would teach those delusional english scumbags whose boss.


nah, the italians will do what they do best - throw the game :torres


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Seb said:


> nah, the italians will do what they do best - throw the game :torres


Italy might have messed up against Spain and Croatia in the second half but i am also sure Prandelli is aware of this. He and *his tactical genious might prove to much for england*. and it doesnt take a genious to see that england has been lucky throughout the entire tournament.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Wil be cheering for England now, prefer them to go to the semi finals above Italy tbh.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

hanshanshans911 said:


> Wil be cheering for England now, prefer them to go to the semi finals above Italy tbh.


its ok it doesnt matter if you cheer for them because they will still lose.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Latest news out of the Greek camp is that Makos will replace the suspended Karagounis.
Makos is more of a defensive midfielder.
I am disappointed that he chose Makos over the more attacking Ninis or Fetfatzidis but I understand that the safest way to enter the match against Germany is to have a defensive formation.

I don't care what anyone says, there is nothing wrong with parking the bus when we take the lead.
TBH we owned Russia in the second half even though we were playing defensive. Re watching the game in the second half we had the following chances:

2 chances that only needed a tap in to score.
Wrongfully denied penalty.
Freekick that hit the crossbar.

The only real chance Russia had in the second half was the header in the last ten minutes that almost gave me a heart attack. Russia was good in the first half though.

The Formation v Germany will seriously look like this:

... Goalkeeper.......

...Defender.... Defender ..... Defender...... Defender

.... Mid....... Mid........... Mid.. Mid..........









.....forward.............

(not even kidding)

Blame our defensive minded coach!


p.s 
Anyone else notice that the whole Germany starting lineup is full of foreigners :lol


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to the next round of matches. Predictions are:

*I hope*
Czech Republic
France
Greece
Italy

*I think*
Portugal
France
Germany
Italy


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fargerov said:


> Looking forward to the next round of matches. Predictions are:
> 
> *I hope*
> Czech Republic
> ...


france beating spain is laughable :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

look what :blatter tweets this morning



> Joseph S Blatter ‏@SeppBlatter
> After last night’s match #GLT is no longer an alternative but a necessity.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

How about some better officials eh? 

The guy was offside in the 1st place and the official 3 yards away couldn't see that it was over the line.Also, Ukraine had a header as well that was clearly offside.

Overall the officiating in this touramount has been poor with numerous cards and fouls being given for nothing but jostling.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

2 MotM awards in the first 3 games of the tournament. Bet he's relieved he's not facing England though :lions


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> Pretty amusing as a neutral to see the amazing transformation of "Woy is an idiot, our squad is awful, we have no hope, doom and gloom etc" type of posts to the over the top optimism of "GONNA BEAT ITALY, SPAIN, GERMANY, WHOEVER, THIS EUROS IS OURS. GO ENGLAND"
> 
> Does any other supporter base in any sport have such mood swings?


:kenny One person is being over the top. Stop saying everyone it being over the top. So what we should do is say we have no chance and that we have not done well to come top of a group? Seriously England fans are being realistic for once. We have a chance of beating Italy. Will we? Most likely no but we have a chance. We are a quarters team. The main thing I have changed my mind on was that Woy would fail and he has done well.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Interesting fact



> England have never beaten a major football nation in the KO stages of a tournament outside of Wembley


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Worrying fact that I think the last time we beat a top team at all in a major tournament was Argentina in 2002 but to never have won in a knockout of outside of Wembley? Not good


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny One person is being over the top. Stop saying everyone it being over the top. So what we should do is say we have no chance and that we have not done well to come top of a group? Seriously England fans are being realistic for once. We have a chance of beating Italy. Will we? Most likely no but we have a chance. We are a quarters team. The main thing I have changed my mind on was that Woy would fail and he has done well.


More than 1 person and i think you have a chance against Italy, in fact i think you will win. I don't think you have the slightest hope of winning the tournament though.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I really want Spain to face England. I can't recall the last time they meet in an official tournament. We would have to cope with the press shit like the "Spanish Armada" being defeated all over again or here in Spain the media would use this match as a pretext to seek revenge from the English imperialism in Gibraltar. But we still can face in the final :mark:


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> More than 1 person and i think you have a chance against Italy, in fact i think you will win. I don't think you have the slightest hope of winning the tournament though.


Even so that statement is wrong. Only a few people are saying we will win. Also we have an outside chance of winning. Out of the teams left I would say we are better then Chech Rep and Greece. Also shocks happen and the best team does not always win in a knockout competition. 

Look at Greece in Euro 2004 and Liverpool Champions league 2005. I am in no way saying we will as I think Italy will pip up and we would need a minor miracle to get past a much better Germany (Greece have a 1% chance against them imo)


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> france beating spain is laughable :lmao:lmao:lmao


France never lost against Spain in a tournament


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rush said:


> Pretty amusing as a neutral to see the amazing transformation of "Woy is an idiot, our squad is awful, we have no hope, doom and gloom etc" type of posts to the over the top optimism of "GONNA BEAT ITALY, SPAIN, GERMANY, WHOEVER, THIS EUROS IS OURS. GO ENGLAND"
> 
> Does any other supporter base in any sport have such mood swings?


 Firstly, I predicted England to win the title before the tournament started. Secondly, what should we England fans say? "We are going get murdered by the Italians and get eliminated!". :no:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

and no one in this thread thought you'd win pre tournament. Do you always take everything literally? I can speak in generalisations if you'd prefer, the GENERAL feel of the thread before a ball was kicked was incrediably pessimistic, now it is overly optimistic. However the only surprise from your group was sweden beating france which has no bearing on the english performance, and your opponant happens to still be undefeated as well this tournament.

No, you should take it a game at a time, thinking that you're going to run through everyone is laughable. There is a difference between optimism and stupidity, thats how the whole Liverpool boom bust cycle originated which everyone on here also likes to use every season. Its the same thing with England and a major tournament.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Rush said:


> and no one in this thread thought you'd win pre tournament. Do you always take everything literally? I can speak in generalisations if you'd prefer, the GENERAL feel of the thread before a ball was kicked was incrediably pessimistic, now it is overly optimistic. However the only surprise from your group was sweden beating france which has no bearing on the english performance, and your opponant happens to still be undefeated as well this tournament.


 I can't speak behalf of the other English fans. I'm just saying, I'm not one of those fans that thought we would get eliminated in group stage. It was always going to be unlikely.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Spanish Lariato said:


> I really want Spain to face England. I can't recall the last time they meet in an official tournament. We would have to cope with the press shit like the "Spanish Armada" being defeated all over again or here in Spain the media would use this match as a pretext to seek revenge from the English imperialism in Gibraltar. But we still can face in the final :mark:


Euro 96, also the last time England won a penalty shoot out.

Obviously I want England in the final but nothing would be better than beating the best (Spain) in it. Seeming as we can't meet Germany in the final, England/Spain would be my dream final.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rush said:


> and no one in this thread thought you'd win pre tournament. Do you always take everything literally? I can speak in generalisations if you'd prefer, the GENERAL feel of the thread before a ball was kicked was incrediably pessimistic, now it is overly optimistic. However the only surprise from your group was sweden beating france which has no bearing on the english performance, and your opponant happens to still be undefeated as well this tournament.
> 
> No, you should take it a game at a time, thinking that you're going to run through everyone is laughable. There is a difference between optimism and stupidity, thats how the whole Liverpool boom bust cycle originated which everyone on here also likes to use every season. Its the same thing with England and a major tournament.


I'd say that England drawing with France was a shock as well as France are a better team then us. Barely anyone is saying we will walk it or run through anyone. Most people are just being postive and happy which is a good thing. England have already got to their level which is the quarters. Anything now is a bonus.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We need to make the games as physical as possible, don't fancy Italy or Germany's chances against England in a war zone.

:terry :whiteknight

Predictions:

Portugal
Germany
Spain
England

Our game will be the closest contest, can see the other games as one being simply too strong for the other.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

united_07 said:


> Interesting fact
> 
> England have never beaten a *major* football nation in the *KO stages* of a tournament *outside of Wembley*


Are you sure you've got enough search parameters there? ique2

Denmark are former European Champions and England beat them in the KO stages of WC 2002. Heskey scored as well. 

:hesk2


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Search parameters that conveniently disqualify the wins over Argentina, Germany, Spain and Holland, all since Euro 96.

:stevie


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

australia have never lost at the euros.

fact.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Neither has Narnia.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I get what you are saying Rush and yes, there has been some quick changes in predcition since the beginning of the tournament, but is that wrong? I mean, now that people have got to see how England are playing and got some confidence from them topping a group that everyone thought France would, can't people change their minds?

One thing I learnt from the Champions League this season is that tournament football is unpredictable. You don't have to be the best overall to win it, you just need to be the best on the day - the more prepared.

If I had to honestly answer whether I think England will win the tournament, I'd say no. But it's possible. Anything is possible at this stage. It's one off games, not two legged. Any 8 of those teams left (yes, even Greece) can go on to win it now.

And that's why I think you have people starting to believe.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

ftr i didn't say there was anything wrong with being optimistic, just that i was amused in the abrupt change of opinion from a fortnight ago.

fun fact snrub - australia in the world cup has only lost to people who've won the trophy at least 3 times before. England better watch out if we ever get drawn together :side:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Rush said:


> ftr i didn't say there was anything wrong with being optimistic, just that i was amused in the abrupt change of opinion from a fortnight ago.
> 
> fun fact snrub - australia in the world cup has only lost to people who've won the trophy at least 3 times before. England better watch out if we ever get drawn together :side:


I will personally allow you on the England bandwagon when we win the Euros. Sure as hell know that you won't be celebrating a NBA title :no:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> D. France, Sweden
> 
> Worst: England





nazzac said:


> Group D: France, Sweden
> 
> Worst team: England





Magsimus said:


> Group D: France
> Ukraine
> 
> Worst team: England. We're awful normally, but no manager and no Rooney for 2 games means we'll be even worse. Yikes.





Liniert said:


> Group D: France, Ukraine
> Worst: England





Samoon said:


> Group D: France and Sweden
> 
> Wost team: England(They are overrated imo)





Hollywood Hams said:


> *Group D*
> England
> France
> 
> *Winner* - England


It wasn't me RUS ique2

haters gonna hate.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Italy have no chance , what team can say they actively choose not to play a 35 milion pound striker.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Joel said:


> I will personally allow you on the England bandwagon when we win the Euros. Sure as hell know that you won't be celebrating a NBA title :no:


:harden

OKC are going to comeback 

i was going to go back hams, good work (Y)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hollywood Hams said:


> It wasn't me RUS ique2
> 
> haters gonna hate.


All those bitter haters, no-one objectively would've thought England would finish bottom of that group ique2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Hollywood Hams said:


> It wasn't me RUS ique2
> 
> haters gonna hate.


Captain hindsight. I feel Mystic Mags has failed this latest test









Though that was before we had a manager obviously. Who thought we'd do well with no manager?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny One person is being over the top. Stop saying everyone it being over the top. So what we should do is say we have no chance and that we have not done well to come top of a group? Seriously England fans are being realistic for once. We have a chance of beating Italy. Will we? Most likely no but we have a chance. We are a quarters team. The main thing I have changed my mind on was that Woy would fail and he has done well.


NO, Only England doom and gloom in this thread please, the nationalism is making me sick :neuer




Rush said:


> More than 1 person and i think you have a chance against Italy, in fact i think you will win. *I don't think you have the slightest hope of winning the tournament though.*



You said the same thing for Chelsea in the Champions League :cashley. But yeah I agree with you, would be great seeing England lose to Italy. :terry


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Magsimus said:


> Captain hindsight. I feel Mystic Mags has failed this latest test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its the chelsea effect

i think everyone can clearly see whos REALLY managing england, just like he managed the champions league winners










What a man. Not content managing only Chelsea to glory, hes taking the mediocre England to the end even though the job is beneath him even though he has all the trophies he ever needs

And hes hitting goal line clearances too just for fun. what an icon

:terry


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

My predictions?

I think England will beat Italy to book a match against the Germans in the semis. Germany beating Greece is inevitable. It's THEIR year. I'm going to call it now: France is beating Spain and meeting the winner of Portugal/Czech Republic in the semis. I'm still undecided on the Portugal/Czech game.

So, it's:

- Czech/Portugal (Undecided yet)
- *Germany*/Greece
- Spain/*France*
- *England*/Italy

I'm confident about France getting the job done. I'm not that confident about England, but I still think they have it in them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Rooney fucking up the national anthem is my highlight of the tournament so far.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Rooney fucking up the national anthem is my highlight of the tournament so far.


Can't blame him. He's still learning English. :sad:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Not sure if this has been confirmed but:

21 year old Irish fan, James Nolan, who went missing has been found dead in a river in Poland.

Awful


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG! God bless his soul.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, heard about that. Think his parents went out there last week looking for him, poor people.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

My predictions:
Spain vs *France*
*Italy* vs England
*Germany *vs Greece
Portugal vs *Czech Republic*

The bolded ones are the ones that I think will qualify.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Bananas said:


> The annoying thing that it's entirely possible that England can win it now. I'm not saying it's likely or anything like that, but they've done themselves a big favour in avoiding Spain. England Italy is pretty much 50/50 I'd say. Then next up will be Germany (Sorry Kane Greek fan), and while the Germans are obviously superior, in a one off match, anything can happen. I could easily see Germany choking in a match like that. So I'd give England a 30% chance there. Then if they make the final, well it will depend on who they face, so I'll just go with a rough 40% chance from there.
> 
> That overall gives England a 6% chance, which is pretty decent. That's about a 1 in 16 shot at happening. And given it's been over 16 tournaments since England won something, maybe it's there year :terry


Couldn't help but think of this






:steiner2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention that England's chances are even lower because of Terry's and Lsscott's FAT ASSES!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

sad story regarding James Nolan. rip.


Portugal def Czech
Germany def Greece
Spain def France
England def Italy

Germany assrapes England (again)
Spain def Portugal

Germany def Spain


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

BOSS said:


> sad story regarding James Nolan. rip.
> 
> 
> Portugal def Czech
> ...


england would be playing germany in the semis


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pretty sure that ain't how the bracket works. It'll be Germany v England, and Spain v Portugal in the semis, assuming the same QF winners.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

for the record, i fixed that before i saw your two replies.

also, shame.

england was totally going to beat spain.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

If England beat Italy, I'm convinced Steven Gerrard and/or Ashley Cole will pick up a 2nd yellow and miss the Semi-Final fpalm 

Should waive yellow cards after the Group Stage. Ridiculous that Cole could miss the biggest match of his International Career for one error in 4 games, due to taking a few seconds for a throw in. Likewise with Gerrard, for having the audacity to jump without his hands tied behind his back.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Agreed, bookings should be void after the groups.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's better that they are wiped after the quarter, because then no one misses the final due to yellow cards.

It should be 3 yellow cards for a suspension anyway. Being suspended for yellow cards in such a short tournament in bullshit.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

That's annoying. I seriously thought they were wiped after the group stages. Hopefully Gerrard and Cole don't pick up another yellow, both of theirs against Ukraine were for stupid things.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The yellow card suspension rules are fine. The only problem I have with it is that obvious wrongly given yellows aren't rescinded. I does suck when a player misses a match cause of a bad call. But otherwise I think the rules are fine. You can't miss a final for two yellows, so the best players can still turn out for the showpiece event. I think people often forget that yellow cards are given for effectively cheating. It's so ingrained in the game now, that people think picking up a yellow is an entitlement for players to commit one bad foul, almost as if the yellow card makes it fair game, when in actual fact a yellow card is a punishment for players cheating.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

In full on "England fan" mode now, don't like Italy, Germany (except for Miroslav GOATse [Klose]) or Spain, presumably the teams we will have to beat to win it. So yeah. COME ON ENGLAND!

Superfan me.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

EFC Bronco said:


> Germany (except for Miroslav GOATse)


His first name is Mario


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

I knew that'd cause confusion.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

For any English fans on here "One Night in Turin" is on right now on ITV4, seen it before and it's a great watch

(Not a porno, but a documentary about Italia 90)


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Green Light said:


> For any English fans on here "One Night in Turin" is on right now on ITV4, seen it before and it's a great watch
> 
> (Not a porno, but a documentary about Italia 90)


Recording it so I will watch in the morning, never seen it before.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Will the semi-final be Germany/Greece vs Italy/England and Portugal/Czech vs Spain/France?

If so, I really hope England beat Italy and Gerrard and Ashley Cole get them yellow cards and then Germany beats Greece and get a weakened England in the semis. I have no idea why my confidence in Germany has been shook in a way. Probably because of the unpredictability of the sport and the group stages where it was 'anything goes' all the way.

Still, Germany went through the group of death with 9 points, so I shouldn't really have much to worry about.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Sports Illustrated's Grant Wahl gives his first team...

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/grant_wahl/06/19/euro2012-group-stage-team/index.html

GK - Casillas (Spain)
RB - Theodor Gebre Selassie (Czech Republic)
CB - Hummels (Germany)
LB - Coentrao (Portugal)
RM - Kuba (Poland)
CM - Modric (Croatia)
CM - De Rossi (Italy)
LM - Ineista (Spain)
F - Dzagoev (Russia)
F - Gomez (Germany)
F - Silva (Spain)

Ibra should have been included, ahead of Gomez. Ronaldo maybe over Silva. 


FourFourTwo gives their top 5 players who made a name thus far...

http://fourfourtwo.com/blogs/euro20...ve-made-a-name-for-themself-at-euro-2012.aspx

1) Theodor Gebre Selassie – Czech Republic and FC Slovan Liberec
2) Michael Krohn-Dehli – Denmark and Brøndby IF
3) Alan Dzagoev – Russia and CSKA Moscow
4) Václav Pilař – Czech Republic and Wolfsburg
5) Mathieu Debuchy – France and Lille

If Dzagoev and Debuchy aren't in the Prem come August, I will be surprised. Thinking they end up with Chelsea, and Newscastle, respectively.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Sports Illustrated's Grant Wahl gives his first team...
> 
> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2012/writers/grant_wahl/06/19/euro2012-group-stage-team/index.html
> 
> ...


How should Ibra get in ahead of Gomez? Gomez has played well for Germany and a lot better then Ibra. Ibra only played well in a game that did not matter.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> The yellow card suspension rules are fine. The only problem I have with it is that obvious wrongly given yellows aren't rescinded. I does suck when a player misses a match cause of a bad call. But otherwise I think the rules are fine. You can't miss a final for two yellows, so the best players can still turn out for the showpiece event. I think people often forget that yellow cards are given for effectively cheating. It's so ingrained in the game now, that people think picking up a yellow is an entitlement for players to commit one bad foul, almost as if the yellow card makes it fair game, when in actual fact a yellow card is a punishment for players cheating.


(Y)

Was the same for the Champions League final, just because it was the record number of players suspended doesn't mean you should change the rules, it means you shouldn't foul as much.

I haven't thought Debuchy has looked that good and I'm not sold on Gebre Selassie either


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Debuchy was incredible vs England. Just dominated Ashley Cole. 

Ibra was good vs Ukraine, and England. He put in work, and strong effort. I was blown away by his physical domination. He was just shrugging off defenders. Just didn't have finished product (goals), to earn the glory.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Will the semi-final be Germany/Greece vs Italy/England and Portugal/Czech vs Spain/France?
> 
> If so, I really hope England beat Italy and Gerrard and Ashley Cole get them yellow cards and then Germany beats Greece and get a weakened England in the semis. I have no idea why my confidence in Germany has been shook in a way. Probably because of the unpredictability of the sport and the group stages where it was 'anything goes' all the way.
> 
> Still, Germany went through the group of death with 9 points, so I shouldn't really have much to worry about.


 Yes, those are the semi final line up. Germany are the favourites and rightly so. They're facing a Greek team without Karagounis which just makes this Greek team even more weaker. 

I have a feeling England will beat Italy.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

hell yeah gebre selassie in the first team well deserved.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Debuchy was incredible vs England. Just dominated Ashley Cole.
> 
> Ibra was good vs Ukraine, and England. He put in work, and strong effort. I was blown away by his physical domination. He was just shrugging off defenders. Just didn't have finished product (goals), to earn the glory.


I would rather the goals tbh. Gomez clinical finishing in the first two games plus he would be my bet to become top goal scorer so should get there ahead of Ibra.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ibrah deserves it at this moment. From an individual perspective, he's had a very good tournament. It's a lot easier for Gomez to score when he has the likes of Schweinsteiger and Ozil setting him up as opposed to Kallstrom and Svensson. Although Ibrah is out now, so from now on it's academic that Gomez will go on to have a more meaningful impact in the tournament overall.

I'm getting ready to watch the best footballer in the World play in the Libertadores in 10 minutes time. Let's go Neymar :cool2


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

BOSS said:


> Debuchy was incredible vs England. Just dominated Ashley Cole.


Is he not a full back though?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol lol lol lol lol
lol Coentrao lol
lol lol lol lol lol


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL DE NEYMAR!!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Neymar who?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Not to sound like a traitor, but how amazing is Germany's national anthem? Shit is so powerful.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Can't wait for our match against Germany.
I am trying to stay as positive as I can and hope we can cause an upset. Almost everyone is writing us off but everyone has to remember that no one gave us a chance against France in 2004 Quarter final and we proved the doubters wrong. This will not just be a football match. This will be a political battle between two nations. Our players will be fired up and would want to put smiles on the faces of the Greek people back home. Apparently Merkel (German Prime-minister) will be attending the match. OH THE IRONY!!!! I seriously hope we beat them and then I would like to see the expression on her stupid face.

Greece: time to ruin the Germans EURO........AGAIN. 


HELLAS!!!!!!!!! (Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hilarious to see so many greeks on facebook bringing up their monumental debt and ruining of europe and using it to spur themselves on.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> hilarious to see so many greeks on facebook bringing up their monumental debt and ruining of europe and using it to spur themselves on.


What's wrong with that!
We have been billed as a joke for a while now and nothing will fire up all the players more than beating the Germans and proving that we are a passionate nation.

Most of the time it's talent that prevails in these types of matches but this time it could come down to the passion and desire to win from the Greek players.

(Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Unless Greece go ultra 9 Man defensive on Germny i cant see them beating them. Way to much talent. Greece done well to get out of.their group but it was the most opem group. Stick them in any of the othet three and they probably would have been gone


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Unless Greece go ultra 9 Man defensive on Germny i cant see them beating them. Way to much talent. Greece done well to get out of.their group but it was the most opem group. Stick them in any of the othet three and they probably would have been gone


We will try and score first and then if we can manage to score we will park the bus and have 10 players behind the ball. I don't like this sort of play but if it means that we have a chance to win it, then so be it.

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

because it's stupid. what does greece's debt, that they've brought on themselves with a history of poor decisions and laziness, have to do with euro at all? maybe if the other teams at euro had put greece in debt, but it's greece's own fault :lmao. that's what's wrong with that.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Hey now. We may be stupid, and we may be lazy but we're NOT...um, what was the third thing you said?



Hoping Greece can put in a fighting effort. But Germany is Germany. Tall order. Too tall for the Greeks, probably.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> because it's stupid. what does greece's debt, that they've brought on themselves with a history of poor decisions and laziness, have to do with euro at all? maybe if the other teams at euro had put greece in debt, but it's greece's own fault :lmao. that's what's wrong with that.


It's because the Germans think they own our country now! Yes, politics have no place in football but this time it's personal.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Would be magic if Fetfa came on, and scored though.

I would :mark: like crazy.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

BOSS said:


> Hey now. We may be stupid, and we may be lazy but we're NOT...um, what was the third thing you said?
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping Greece can put in a fighting effort. But Germany is Germany. Tall order. Too tall for the Greeks, probably.


Aren't you Greek or something, or have Greek lineage. Maybe you and Greek Kane Fan are related :torres.

GKF, you are making this sound like wrestling/war with the this time its personal (but not because of the football) bit.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Stupid forum. Double post.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

yeah. 100% Greek. My parents moved here in the 70s.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

BOSS said:


> Would be magic if Fetfa came on, and scored though.
> 
> I would :mark: like crazy.


Would be awesome if he subs him on. The Germans wouldn't know what hit them.
This might sound crazy but I'm glad he hasn't seen any minutes yet because now if Santos chooses him to play him, the Germans would have no idea about him (how he plays, what sort of player he is). Really be really cool for the world to see what a talented player we have. He seriously has the ability to run rings around the German defence and make them look like amateurs.

(Y)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in this day and age im pretty sure they would know who he is, what he does, etc etc. it's not like he'll matter, just another overhyped greek player.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

you just wait until city sign fetfa, kiz. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and turn him into world class cos that's what we do


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope Germany destroys Greece.
Greece plays such a boring football.
All they do is defense, and wait for counterattack and score a goal.
After that, it's pretty much 10 man defense till end of the game.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Can't wait for our match against Germany.
> I am trying to stay as positive as I can and hope we can cause an upset. Almost everyone is writing us off but everyone has to remember that no one gave us a chance against France in 2004 Quarter final and we proved the doubters wrong. This will not just be a football match. This will be a political battle between two nations. Our players will be fired up and would want to put smiles on the faces of the Greek people back home. Apparently Merkel (German Prime-minister) will be attending the match. OH THE IRONY!!!! I seriously hope we beat them and then I would like to see the expression on her stupid face.
> 
> Greece: time to ruin the Germans EURO........AGAIN.
> ...


Germany can't lose to Greece. That's pretty much impossible.
I'd say Greece beating Germany has chance of less than 10%.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Portugal vs. Czech is a good game but I can't see it, think it may produce the first 0-0 of the tournament with the Czech's just playing for penalties.

The first 3 quarter finals are redundant anyway, everyone knows it's England's trophy.

:woy


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Hope Germany destroys Greece.
> Greece plays such a boring football.
> All they do is defense, and wait for counterattack and score a goal.
> After that, it's pretty much 10 man defense till end of the game.


Same with Italy?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Same with Italy?


No. Italy style of play right now is completely different right now. It is not the one they used to win the WC 2006. Even against Spain they did not park the bus.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> No. Italy style of play right now is completely different right now. It is not the one they used to win the WC 2006. Even against Spain they did not park the bus.


My mistake then, haven't even seen any of italy's matches. Def gnna watch Italy/England then


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Penaldo v Kadlec :mark:


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:datass


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Ronaldo and co will have too much for the Czechs tonight.

Guy on TV called them Czechoslovakia! :troll


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

During their run Hodgson's Fulham beat a Ukrainian side in Donetsk, beat an Italian side in the next round, enjoyed success against a German team in the semi-finals and produced a valiant but ultimately losing effort against a Spanish team in the final. The draw is set to allow England to do the exact same thing.

http://uk.eurosport.yahoo.com/news/chance-glory-england-9-7-212347655.html

:woy

Penaldo to win it tonight.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Portugal to beat Czechoslovakia.

It won't be straightforward for the Portuguese though. I'm expecting a 1-0 or a 2-1.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm very excited and looking forward to tonight's match. I'm rooting for Portugal though (Cech  :no: ). I think they'll go through to the next round. They are superior to Czech Rep. and can get the job done, but then again, Czech can surprise us all by beating them comfortably which hopefully won't happen. enaldo to add a handful of goals to his tally tonight.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I really want the Czechs to advance as further as they can, but I really can't see them beating Portugal tonight. I'd be sooooooooo glad if they end up progressing to the semis though.

On a different note, Penaldo will seal the Ballon d'Or if Portugal reach the semis tonight. If he scores, it's as good as his.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> and turn him into world class cos that's what we do


Better turn Greg Cunningham into world class


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Hope Greece get thrashed by Germany just because of idiotic greek calling it personal with Germany. If you could pay your fucking bills then Germany would not have to bail you out in the first place. So glad England did not take the euro.

On tonight's game:

Portugal 3-1 Chech Rep. I will be stunned if Portugal go out to a very poor Chech team compared to the past.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Greeks will be ultra turbo mega motivated today. Remember, they're not playing against Elf, they're playing against Angela Merkel. They are tough, and they know how to win EURO.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:balo2


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Im rooting for Greece, to be honest, i really hope they defeat Germany, because its personal to them and i can relate to it, but this is football, so anything can happen.
Tonight i hope my country beats Czech Republic, but they are a dangerous team on the attack, we have to be cautious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Hope the semis will be Portugal vs France and Germany vs England with the Group B teams advancing to the finals.

I really root for Portugal today because if there's one team that is capable of stopping Spain, it's Portugal.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao @ all this "it's personal" crap from Greeks about the Germany game.



> If you could pay your fucking bills then Germany would not have to bail you out in the first place.


DAT RIGHT DERE.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Choke2Death said:


> I really root for Portugal today because if there's one team that is capable of stopping Spain, it's Portugal.


wat.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I think Portugal can beat Spain.
Portugal beat Spain 4-0 in friednly game few years ago.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Double post.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

My predictions for the Quarter Finals/Semis and Finals.

Portugal beat Czech Republic 3-0. I hope Czech win though.
Germany beat Greece 4-0. Rooting for Greece in this but they will get thrashed.
Spain beat France 2-1 in extra time. Iniesta or Torres score the winner.
England vs Italy ends 1-1 and England win on penalties.

Semi Finals

Spain to beat Portugal 2-1
Germany to beat England 3-1 

Final
Germany 2 Spain 1


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck me, what the flaming hell does this have to do with the Eurozone Crises? 

If that's the case then lets all get riled up when we face the USA because they bailed us out and protected us with the Marshall plan in the 50's? 

Expecting Petr Cech to show that BEST KEEPER IN THE WORLD form tonight, shortly before Ronaldo scores a hattrick.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mr. Snrub said:


> because it's stupid. what does greece's debt, that they've brought on themselves with a history of poor decisions and laziness, have to do with euro at all? maybe if the other teams at euro had put greece in debt, but it's greece's own fault :lmao. that's what's wrong with that.


I hope you mean poor decisions and laziness from the government/officials and not blaming it on the Greek people. It's not like the Greek people wanted to be in the situation they are in right now. Don't know where you are from but the Mediterranean working climate is very different then we have in Northwest Europe, but that does not make the people lazy.
Just to make that clear.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

hanshanshans911 said:


> I hope you mean poor decisions and laziness from the government/officials and not blaming it on the Greek people. It's not like the Greek people wanted to be in the situation they are in right now. Don't know where you are from but the Mediterranean working climate is very different then we have in Northwest Europe, but that does not make the people lazy.
> Just to make that clear.


Maybe not but for greek people to start saying their match against Germany is personal because of the Germans bailing them out of a mess that was Greece as a countries own making and then expect the country to cut back while people riot because they can't accept that they need to make cuts. I hope Germany thrash Greece now because of the amount of greek people saying it is personal when if it was not for Germany your country would be bankrupt.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't be assed to go into the ins and outs of the debt crises (I'm doing a degree that is quite heavily to do with it) but you can't blame it on Germany, the Eurozone or Greece. It's a combination of all three. The Eurozone as a concept was based on further integration at a time where we had a bubble created by the most consistent boom period in Western history. The creation of the Euro conceptually was sounds, but the framers of it missed several quite stunningly obvious points and ommited necessary criterea for entry, A. The boom wasn't going to last B. They would let in countries with an allready too high a balance of payments defecit i.e Spain C. That the smaller countries were inevitably going to be beholden to the larger ones because you can't just plough together countries with GDP's and industry monumentally different, it's the same reason an American currency from Southern America and North America would be problematic. Germany and France were always intended to be the main beneficiaries from the Euro as a currency (to be fair they are 2 of the 3 largest economies and tis is hardly new in European integtration) so yes Germany are in a way responsible, but people forget the fact that they have allready put in far more money than any of the other countries to try and bail Greece, Spain and Ireland out. Greece are guilty also for playing fast and loose with public sector pay and other spending projects under the assumtpion that everything would be hunky dory forever. This is hardly incredible as the entire west was being flagrent with money well into the 2000s. Smaller nations like Greece, Ireland and Portugal will suffer first because they didn't have the requisite cash to fall back on before and they sure as fuck don't now. Effectively...We are all idiots and this still has nothing to do with football.


Anyway Tits, lager and football like.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Maybe not but for greek people to start saying their match against Germany is personal because of the Germans bailing them out of a mess that was Greece as a countries own making and then expect the country to cut back while people riot because they can't accept that they need to make cuts. I hope Germany thrash Greece now because of the amount of greek people saying it is personal when if it was not for Germany your country would be bankrupt.


Yeah totally agree with you on that. Whole political/financial situation should have nothing to do with Euro 2012.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Why are people talking about politics?
Politics don't have anything to do with football


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Why are people talking about politics?
> Politics don't have anything to do with football




Oh sorry I thought this page was about the EURO currency in 2012, not the football.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Portugal to win 3-0.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Sorry it was just rant on greek fans bring politics into football when they have no basis at all. 5th horseman analysis of it was better then my rant was for sure. It is a football match not a war or a fight. 

Anyway time to watch enaldo


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Stuck a fiver on a Portugal 1-0 win, if your thinking of the putting money on the same bet then it's probably worth noting that I've placed 8 bets during this Eruo Championship and won nothing

Also to those who it may concern, if you haven't done it yet then you've got 8 minutes to make transfers in your fantasy teams :troll


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Blimey, one of those player escorts was the size of a small country.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cech is sporting a tremendous beard


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Shit...Just realised I completely forgot to log in to my fantasy team since before the tournament.


I've still got one of the fucking Olssons in defence.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cech is sporting a tremendous beard


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck Portugal. :stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Fuck Portugal. :stuff


Portugal > Catalonia

ep


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Do I hear Messi chants already? :lmao :messi


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Apparently Ronaldo is like an NFL Basketball player :lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"He's like a NFL basketball player"

Errrr...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

czech republic looking deadly

portugal looking like shit

:stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

BIG PETE


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pepe has been teaching the rest of the portugese team to be violent psychopaths










"Penaldo? never heard of him. I dont waste my time on scrubs"


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I like how Cech is either shockingly awful or borderline unbeatable. There's no in-between these days.

Czech's dominating :mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I like how people still make a big deal when Penaldo is about to take a free kick. :stuff


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ronaldo was closer than usual with that free kick.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

there was a guy in the audience wearing a penaldo shirt

he shoulda taken the free kick ique2

btw nani stop being such a bitch


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Someone explain to me how Kadlec who only wants to attack when he plays full back, has been solid in central defence? How does this make sense?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Postiga is injured. 

Portugal might actually play a striker that isn't useless.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

EGame said:


> Postiga is injured.
> 
> *Portugal might actually play a striker that isn't useless.*


no such thing


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> Postiga is injured.
> 
> Portugal might actually play a striker that isn't useless.


Almeida is trash.

Although he did do this before:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

yeah no offence but as long as ronaldo is on the team, nobody is taking any free kicks from goal range

only reason he doesnt take corners is because its near impossible to score from them


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Magnificent...but unlucky this time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

enaldo very close.

MRLSH is slicing this defence.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hope this goes to penalties. Portugal have only ever beaten England and the Czech's are 20 taken 20 scored in tournament shoot-outs :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

and cech is penalty master!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Come on Penaldo, make me money plz. 

This was the least anticipated QF tbh, thought there would be some goals though. Saved the best till last :mark:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Been a good game so far. Some nice back and forth attacking going on. Cech turning on GANDALF mode. Penaldo looking threatening.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"it's gonna need a bit of magic from Ronaldo, Nani or... Meireles" :downing

Oh, Alan. Blatantly the only players he has a clue about. Why he'll never be a proper manager.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

He's just listing Ronaldo and Nani with MRLSH so they dont feel too jealous of MRLSH's epic level


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Seems enaldo is gonna cry tonight :downing


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Czech looking worse and worse. Their attacking play has disappeared.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SAVE US ROCISCKY


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Bearded Cech is unbeatable


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

enaldo was onside right behind him... fpalm

what a run!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Almeida should have left it. Penaldo was right behind him, and onside.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I think Cech loves knockout football.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Only a matter of time until Portugal score now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Joel said:


> I think Cech loves knockout football.




Yeah, that's why he has to wear a scrumcap now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Seb said:


> I like how Cech is either shockingly awful or borderline unbeatable. There's no in-between these days.


^^^^^^ enguin

What a rock he's been so far. Quite a contrast from his horrendous performance in the opening game.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Please no penalty shootout.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Oh dear MRLSH...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pepe that dirty rotten bastard.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Czech Rep. have been ripped beyond recognition in this game. Can't even remember their last attack. Portugal have outplayed them so far.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Yeah they have truly been awful. 

Completely uninspired football.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

PENALDO


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

It's over.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ACTION MAN SCORES!


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

enaldo finally!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

enaldo


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Yes, go on Ronnie


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

enaldo


----------



## C3K (Dec 31, 2008)

enaldo
About time Portugal got that goal.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Fuck off.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

YES! thanks for the money penaldo.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

CECH IS ONLY ONE MAN DAMMIT


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Figo celebrating with Eusebio. Superb stuff.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

MRLSH doing the MRLSH special over the bar there.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ROLANDO


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> YES! thanks for the money penaldo.


^ This.

Meireles is absolute dirt. So, so bad.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> ^ This.
> 
> *Meireles is absolute dirt*. So, so bad.




Come on now, according to Hansen he is as dangerous as Ronaldo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Jesus, the Czech's can't even hoof the ball properly.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Czech Rep. performance tonight was pretty much on par with Holland if not worse. 

Atrocious.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And Portugal are through. Dammit, why didn't I bet some money on that.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Here I was anticipating a Cech equalising header, only for that shit ass corner.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

BIG GAME PENALDO


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Stuck a fiver on a Portugal 1-0 win, if your thinking of the putting money on the same bet then it's probably worth noting that I've placed 8 bets during this Euro Championship and won nothing


If you were smart you would of done the same bet as me 

Don't like it but Portugal deserve to go through, just have to wait that little bit longer for those tears of Ronaldo


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

well this semifinal sure won't lack star power.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I wanted Czech Republic	to qualify. It sucks but Portugal deserve to qualify. They were much better than Czech. Ronaldo hit the post twice if i am not wrong. Cech was amazing in this match.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

portugal will most likely play vs spain next

imagine that, ronaldo taking on more or less barca, except this time he doesnt have Jose, Ozil, Di maria, xabi and co covering his ass

on the upside, no messi


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Perfect set up for Spain vs Portugal. 

Ronaldo leads his team so far only to have a no BIG GAME PLAYER game vs Spain and thus ending his Euro 2012 in shambles.

edro

Oh and Pepe will also finally get his chance to kill Arbeloa since they will be on opposing teams this time. :


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If only Carvalho was still about. It would be a real Clasico affair then.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

good to know pepe has someone to kill in absence of messi


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Messi > Penaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Pepe better leave Torres alone.









The bench is supposed to be a safe place!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Said I didn't want the Czech's to get out of the group because they offered absolutely nothing to the tournament. I was right.

Oh well, onto the next one.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The match was one sided from the outset, not what I expected although I knew Portugal were the superior side both on paper and on the field going into the Quarter Finals. They really took it to the Czech's tonight who have been far from convincing. In fact, they've been appalling. Only Cech performed of all the 11 Czech players out there. What a shame. He doesn't deserve to be on the losing side based on his performances. I'd have given him the Man of the Match had enaldo not scored a goal. 

What a game for Ronaldo. Influential in everything that came his way and got the goal he deserved. Moved a step closer in his bid to dethrone :messi of his Ballon d'Or. I still don't see any chances of him dethroning the diminutive Argentine though until he wins the Euro Cup or at least finishes as the tournament's high goal scorer. 

ACTION MAN for top scorer :terry Seriously though, who's your candidate for it? I'm picking Gomez inb4 he scores a hat trick against Greece tomorrow :torres


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The top scorer is definitely between Gomez and Action Man, I think. Who else is equally consistent with scoring goals? There's no Messi here to contend with them, so that's the two I'd bet on.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

"The most important thing is that *I* score and the team win" :lmao


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Best moment of the match: Figo YESYESYES!ing.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Joel said:


> "The most important thing is that *I* score and the team win" :lmao


Haha, what a weasel faced boss.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Best moment of the match: Figo YESYESYES!ing.


I LOLed, too.
I hope it's Portugal vs Spain in semifinal.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Ronaldo is an superb player, probably the best in the world, but Portugal is not a 1 man team, like most commentators outside of Portugal seem to think, the strong point is the team itself and Ronaldo has said that over and over again.

Moutinho and Pereira could have scored, the result lacks because Portugal deserved more than one goal, now the semi-finals is gonna be good.
I dont get why some people seem to hate on PT cause of Ronaldo, the guy is awesome, deal with it, he deserves all the success he has had in his career, he grew up in Sporting, my team, and i know, first hand that he worked his ass off to be where he is at, atm.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

Russia Portugal would have been a class game 

Milan Baros worst player of the tournament...

I think tomorrows game will be closer but if the Germans get an early goal they'll go on to score 3 or 4.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Action Man strikes again.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Germany will annihilate Greece tomorrow.
Only way Greece can win is if they get early goal and play 10 man defense until end of the game.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:lmao

What a total bellend.

No doubt it'll be this expression enaldo on January 1st when Messi wins another Ballon D'Or :messi, because we all know that's the only thing Penaldo cares about.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> What a total bellend.
> 
> No doubt it'll be this expression enaldo on January 1st when Messi wins another Ballon D'Or :messi, because we all know that's the only thing Penaldo cares about.


LOL at your signature pic.


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Ronaldo is a tosser but it's half the reason he's as good as he is. Still it'll be funny when he starts crying again (but then

Germany beat Greece tomorrow and everything's setup for full on crackers for the rest of the tournament (England vs Italy aside which could turn out to be the most boring game of football since that game between Mexico and Portugal in The Simpsons.)


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Can't wait to see Portugal played off the park by Spain in the next round. Even if France beat them, I would expect them to take care of the Portugese as well.

What a depressingly one sided game that was, just a shame that England weren't in that half of the draw because Group A really was a joke. Just need to get Germany/Greece out of the way and then we're into some seriously good games.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Confirms what we've known all along:

Ronaldo is gay for Messi.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I think he has a massive inferiority complex more than anything

Or wait is it superiority complex, I'm not sure. Basically he knows he isn't as good as Messi and it makes him angry


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Confirms what we've known all along:
> 
> Ronaldo is gay for Messi.


And it works for other way around, too.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo has had an incredible tournament as expected, silenced once again the ridiculous big game criticisms he's had. 

Also, Coentrao is lording it up, LMAO at the guys who were calling him garbage not long ago. Class player. Pepe, Moutinho and Nani have all had good tournaments too, more to Portugal than just Ronaldo.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> The match was one sided from the outset, not what I expected although I knew Portugal were the superior side both on paper and on the field going into the Quarter Finals. They really took it to the Czech's tonight who have been far from convincing. In fact, they've been appalling. Only Cech performed of all the 11 Czech players out there. What a shame. He doesn't deserve to be on the losing side based on his performances. I'd have given him the Man of the Match had enaldo not scored a goal.
> 
> What a game for Ronaldo. Influential in everything that came his way and got the goal he deserved. Moved a step closer in his bid to dethrone :messi of his Ballon d'Or. I still don't see any chances of him dethroning the diminutive Argentine though until he wins the Euro Cup or at least finishes as the tournament's high goal scorer.
> 
> ACTION MAN for top scorer :terry Seriously though, who's your candidate for it? I'm picking Gomez inb4 he scores a hat trick against Greece tomorrow :torres


If Spain win the tournament and Iniesta continues playing the way he has been playing it will be criminal if he doesn't get the Ballon D'or. 

Similarly if Germany win the likes of Ozil, Shweinsteiger and Lahm should all be right up there too. 

If Action Man keeps this up form up though he is more than worthy of the prize. Finally shining at international level.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> :lmao
> 
> What a total bellend.


eh? he said the goal was for his son? how is that being a bellend?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Green Light said:


> I think he has a massive inferiority complex more than anything
> 
> Or wait is it superiority complex, I'm not sure. Basically he knows he isn't as good as Messi and it makes him angry


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wait, was Ronaldo shouting "MESSI!"? :lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

He quite clearly says Messi :kenny Following up his attack on him in a press conference a couple of days ago. No surprise that you're sweeping to his defence though :torres

:andres has hit anything near top form yet. He usually moves up a gear in the latter stages of tournaments.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> Wait, was Ronaldo shouting "MESSI!"? :lmao


nah he said '"filho, para ti"' which means 'son, for you'


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

He said "para ti" from what I gather, this has been misconstrued greatly.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Seb said:


> He quite clearly says Messi :kenny Following up his attack on him in a press conference a couple of days ago. No surprise that you're sweeping to his defence though :torres
> 
> :andres has hit anything near top form yet. He usually moves up a gear in the latter stages of tournaments.


Even at current level he's been one of the best players in the tournament thus far - quality against Croatia and Italy.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> nah he said '"filho, para ti"' which means 'son, for you'


Yeah, he doesn't say anything beginning with "f". He clearly says something beginning with "M".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He did not say Messi. Jesus Christ, talk about finding things to criticise.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Yeah, he doesn't say anything beginning with "f". He clearly says something beginning with "M".


Look at his mouth as he breaks away from the guy on the right in the bib, he says it then. Once he gets to the camera he says "para ti".


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Even at current level he's been one of the best players in the tournament thus far - quality against Croatia and Italy.


The best players so far to me have been:

Iniesta
Gerrard 
BIG GAME IBRA
Ronnie
Cassano
Schweinsteiger

In pretty much any order, Iniesta has been ridiculously good as always.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Even if he did say Messi, what's the deal?


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

What a total non-issue. If he said Messi, it's an exciting challenge from a rival, if he didn't it's just a touching message to his son.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> He quite clearly says Messi :kenny Following up his attack on him in a press conference a couple of days ago. No surprise that you're sweeping to his defence though :torres
> 
> :andres has hit anything near top form yet. He usually moves up a gear in the latter stages of tournaments.


erm its clear he says 'para ti', its clearly he starts with a p not a messi, he was saying it was for his son, as he did in the last match, he only said that about messi as the journalist asked him about messi

for someone who hates ronaldo you dont half go on about him


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> The best players so far to me have been:
> 
> Iniesta
> Gerrard
> ...


Pretty much. Iniesta is a joy to watch, it just sucks that he isn't being played in his best position.

I'd have Hummels in there too.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> Look at his mouth as he breaks away from the guy on the right in the bib, he says it then. Once he gets to the camera he says "para ti".


Yeah, it does actually look like para ti. 

Shame. "Messi" would be funnier.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> The best players so far to me have been:
> 
> Iniesta
> Gerrard
> ...


I'd add Pirlo to that list although I missed the Ireland game and apparently he wasn't at his best. David Silva has been immense too.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's definitely not saying Messi. Why would he say Messi then blow a kiss? I'm not saying he doesn't have a complex about Messi, but it definitely didn't rear its head in that instance.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> No doubt it'll be this expression enaldo on January 1st when Messi wins another Ballon D'Or :messi, because we all know that's the only thing Penaldo cares about.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

well I'm pretty certain he's homosexual but somehow I don't think Messi would be his type.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Everyone just needs to listen to the great man and...


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

"We haven't seen Coentrao get forward once" 
Shearer at HT :lol



paulborklaserheyma said:


> Why are people talking about politics?
> Politics don't have anything to do with football


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

You guys are just sad, he is saying para ti, it means for you, like someone said, probably for his son or for his girlfriend, since he also dedicated his goal with the Netherlands to him, stop being idiots.
Messi and Ronaldo are superb players, enjoy both like i do, its like the WWE vs TNA talk.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Best players of the tournament have been Iniesta, Gomez and Gerrard.

A lot of players below them - Hummels, Schweini, Terry, Ronaldo, Dzagoev, Pirlo, Arshavin, Krohn-Dehli, Silva. 

Gebre-Salaise (sp?) had a boss tournament until tonight as well.



Henry Hill said:


> Even at current level he's been one of the best players in the tournament thus far - quality against Croatia and Italy.


No doubt, but he's still yet to put in one of his virtuoso performances yet.



united_07 said:


> erm its clear he says 'para ti', its clearly he starts with a p not a messi, he was saying it was for his son, as he did in the last match, he only said that about messi as the journalist asked him about messi
> 
> for someone who hates ronaldo you dont half go on about him


It definitely looks like he says Messi :side:

I don't hate him, I just take the opportunity to laugh at his obsession with the Ballon D'Or and this 'rivalry'. He attacked Messi to the press after he was taunted by the crowd, it was petty. Of course HUMBLE LIONEL had no interest in throwing any mud back at him. The only footballer I genuinely hate is Pepe.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Oh yeah forget about Gomez. Sneijder was the only Holland player to turn up too, really wish he'd move somewhere new at club level to get his career back on track. He's an awesome talent.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Gomez :lmao Gerrard :lmao

It sickens me how Barca fan boys will go to such extremes to avoid giving Ronaldo the credit he deserves. Show some respect people.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

kennedy=god said:


> Gomez :lmao Gerrard :lmao
> 
> It sickens me how Barca fan boys will go to such extremes to avoid giving Ronaldo the credit he deserves. Show some respect people.


Gerrard has assisted several England goals, 2 of which were absolutely sublime crosses, and has also been great defensively, and Gomez's goals guided Germany to 3 wins, scoring 3 goals from just 9 attempts in the tournament (Ronaldo 3 from 27 to contrast that). Not sure how either of those are laughable suggestions.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

To say Gomez has been better than Ronaldo is just ridiculous, he took his 3 goals well and has done nothing else. Guy has single handedly broken down half of their counter attacks, and to put him in the same bracket as fucking Arshavin?

Sebs gonna seb.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I think Gerrard has been poor mostly. He just isn't a central midfielder though, he doesn't have nous for it and wants to play the Hollywood pass too often. Even the Ukrainians outdid him and Parker in midfield.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> To say Gomez has been better than Ronaldo is just ridiculous, he took his 3 goals well and has done nothing else. Guy has single handedly broken down half of their counter attacks, and to put him in the same bracket as fucking Arshavin?
> 
> Sebs gonna seb.


Are you forgetting how poor Ronaldo was in the first two games? Or how poor a side the Czech Republic are in general? He deserves a lot of credit for his performance against Holland, but his 3 goals have come from a ridiculous number of attempts, he's been one of the best players at the tournament, but i'll take Gomez over him every day of the week, only need something like 22 seconds of the ball for his 3 goals, absolutely clinical. No doubt he's higher up the honourable mentions list than Arshavin but I wouldn't have him above Gerrard, Iniesta or Gomez.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Gomez has taken his goals brilliantly. He is a poacher and you can't ask for more really. 

Ronaldo has gone from mediocre to brilliant during the course of the tournament but has yet to take on a solid defence. 

I'd say Ronaldo is slightly ahead but only because of the importance of his goal tonight. If Gomez finishes off Greece tmr then it's pretty much even.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ronaldo was not poor in the first two games, at all. In fact he was still their standout performer, the two misses against Denmark got a ton of criticism but he was still their best outlet by a distance and was causing a lot of problems. Against Germany too he should have had two assists only for Postiga and Nani missing chances. Gomez has been pretty clinical, but he hasn't really been involved like Ronaldo has, the lack of possession he's had is every bit as much a negative as it is a positive. Ronaldo is pretty much taking on the responsibilities which have been placed on him anyways, he knows that with the expectations he'll either be the hero of the goat of the campaign and so far he's been the former.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Gomez doesn't get involved though and all three goals he's scored have pretty much come from his own instinctive brilliance in targeting the back of the net. 

Ronaldo had his moments in the first two games but he was generally pretty flat and was definitely not the heartbeat of his team like he has been in the last two games.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Ronaldo was not poor in the first two games, at all. In fact he was still their standout performer, the two misses against Denmark got a ton of criticism but he was still their best outlet by a distance and was causing a lot of problems. Against Germany too he should have had two assists only for Postiga and Nani missing chances. Gomez has been pretty clinical, *but he hasn't really been involved like Ronaldo has*, the lack of possession he's had is every bit as much a negative as it is a positive. Ronaldo is pretty much taking on the responsibilities which have been placed on him anyways, he knows that with the expectations he'll either be the hero of the goat of the campaign and so far he's been the former.


Gomez is never involved in play or possession (just like with Bayern), nor is he expected to be by _anyone_ that plays/coaches him. You can't judge him based on that. 

Gomez has been ridiculously good at what he has been expected to do, be clinical.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I hate Gomez as a player, clinical or not. Just saying.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

haribo said:


> "We haven't seen Coentrao get forward once"
> Shearer at HT :lol



Damn, you are right...
but it's now more like Platini though..


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Ronaldo definitely played better than Gomez.
Hope they use Klose more on Greece instead of Gomez.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not saying that he's not been clinical, but he's been poor in general play, very poor in fact. He's pretty much destroyed what they were so good at in 2010 and that's counter attacking. Just because he's not expected to be good in general play doesn't mean it's not worth criticising.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Yep, Gomez is a great goal-scorer obviously but overall i can't consider him one of the best players in this tournament just because of everything else he does wrong. Klose's movement and link-play would open up things so much more for the midfielders but Gomez just can't do those things, i actually think he's been a bit of a burden for Germany, despite the obvious goal-threat he provides.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone else think France are being written off far too quickly against Spain?

I know they haven't performed too well but they have tons of quality in that squad, particularly going forward and Croatia/Italy showed that Spain are vulnerable. With Koscielny coming in for Mexes (who has been dire) I think they'll be better. I give them a real chance.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't wait to see French Iniesta go up against Spanish Iniesta.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Koscielny will improve them but I still don't think that they'll be good enough.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I think France are written off for 2 reasons. One, the less intelligent reason, BECUZ SPAIN R BEST. Two, Benzema plays so deep, they don't have the greatest side for counter attacking play. Benzema's magic is in linking up. He has no finisher to feed. They couldn't finish an England team that sat 9 players behind the ball, because no one got forward. You need that against Spain, that one person ready to pounce and finish. Benzema isn't that player.

As for the topic of Gomez, hes a one trick pony. But he does that trick exceptionally. He does hinder Germany, but at the same time, he is always capable of finding that one goal they need. Its tricky, in some way, he benefits from the system, and doesn't. When Germany are in possession, passing around the final third, he will be ready. When they aren't, they will struggle to work with him. Obviously Klose has that international record, but he doesn't pose the threat that Gomez does. So what does Loew do? I think hes done well, keeps the style, while also using that to try benefit Gomez. Obviously he won't manage that naturally, since it isn't his game (counter attacking). But, he has scored when its required so far.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

CR7, what a fucking man. Fuck the haters. Ronaldo is a true leader of his national team. [unlike someone else]

His game tonight was zidanesque.

EDIT: Some really fucking disgracing posts around here... The Ronaldo hate is on such a high level, it's really beyond idiotic. The guys says hello to his son, and "certain" fanboys see the Messi shot there. LMAO :lmao

And then I see the players of the tournament, like Iniesta (not), Gerrard (yes), Gomez (yes), Pirlo (yes), but not RONALDO, :lmao

And yes, these 2 cents under EDIT is about the same haterz.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Nah, he's a terrible leader. Brilliant player though.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> CR7, what a fucking man. Fuck the haters. Ronaldo is a true leader of his national team. *[unlike someone else]*
> 
> His game tonight was zidanesque.


Who?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Shouting abuse at your team and throwing your hands up every time they do something wrong doesn't equal a great leader.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Shouting abuse at your team and throwing your hands up every time they do something wrong doesn't equal a great leader.


 He is showing passion.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> CR7, what a fucking man. Fuck the haters. Ronaldo is a true leader of his national team. [unlike someone else]
> 
> His game tonight was zidanesque.
> 
> ...


He's no leader, he's hardly even a good player. 

:busquets


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I do find it rather amusing that Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic and Arshavin are all captains of their countries. All that modesty, effort and selflessness. 

No wonder Russia aren't a world fucking superpower anymore. 150 million people and that's your sporting leader.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I didn't watch any Russia games, but didn't Arshavin have like 3 assists?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

EGame said:


> he's hardly even a good player.
> 
> :busquets


 Say no more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's not as if Portugal have any other person to give it to, tbf.

Maybe Pepe? :torres


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

EGame said:


> He's no leader, he's hardly even a good player.
> 
> :busquets


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

No alternative to Ronaldo? What about CAPTN MRLSH !


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> I do find it rather amusing that Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic and Arshavin are all captains of their countries. All that modesty, effort and selflessness.
> 
> No wonder Russia aren't a world fucking superpower anymore. 150 million people and that's your sporting leader.


I know exactly what you mean. England and Ireland are the super powers of world football with their big manly type captains, Roy Keane, John Terry, Terry Butcher, etc.

In all seriousness I do sort of see where your coming from. I do think the importance of the captain is overplayed somewhat in England, but having leaders on the pitch is important. I remember not long ago Robinho was Brazil's captain, which was frankly a piss take. Say what you will about the selfishness of Ronaldo, Ibrahimovic, etc. But at least they're big personalities. Robinho, as talented as he is, has the mentality of a spoiled 14 year old, and is not a leader by any definition of the word.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

I think it's understandable really. Ibra, Ronaldo etc. are so far ahead of there international team-mates in pedigree and quality that it's only natural that the squad would look up to them and respect there judgement the most.

Stature always comes before the stuff that's generally associated with being a captain (Attitude and stuff) for me. I doubt i'd be able to get told what to do by another player if i felt i was miles better than them.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Has nothing to do with being a superpower really. A captain should be a leader, a hard worker/vastly experienced player and a good example to his teammates on the pitch. Ronaldo should never captain a football team.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> No alternative to Ronaldo? What about CAPTN MRLSH !












Too much of a BOSS for an armband.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm also fairly sure than Akinfeev is Russia's captain, but was injured for the tournament.



> Has nothing to do with being a superpower really. A captain should be a leader, a hard worker/vastly experienced player and a good example to his teammates on the pitch. Ronaldo should never captain a football team.


That's very harsh. Selfish play on the field aside, what other arguments can be leveled at him to suggest he's a poor captain? He works incredibly hard off the pitch, which sets a good example to others in the squad and he's the most experienced international player in the Portuguese team currently. You've essentially contradicted yourself there.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Some captain are men who lead by being in charge and rallying people behind them while others lead by example. For example as morally bankrupt as Terry is he has been a good captain for Chelsea. And Gerrard is a good captain. Ibra is too selfish and lazy to really be a captain though Ronaldo I think could be an OK captain as he seems the kind of person who wants to win. Selfish but he wants to win and will do whatever it takes to drag his team to victory. 

For me so far the my FAV 5 would be:
Gerrard
Gomez
Ronaldo 
Schweinsteiger
Cassano

I also still don't get why people are writing off France. Spain have been average so far and their system can be beaten quite easily. It is a much worse version of the way Barcelona play. Barcelona don't keep possession for the sake of it. They are always leading somewhere with it and I find them great to watch. Spain I find dull as watching Khali try to wrestle.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> No alternative to Ronaldo? What about CAPTN MRLSH !


Was thinking VeloSHo or MoutinhoSHHHHHHSHHHHH.

Really annoys the fuck out of me Jonathan Pearce.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bananas said:


> That's very harsh. Selfish play on the field aside, what other arguments can be leveled at him to suggest he's a poor captain? He works incredibly hard off the pitch, which sets a good example to others in the squad and he's the most experienced international player in the Portuguese team currently. You've essentially contradicted yourself there.


He's completely self-centered and cares more about himself than the team, which he showed in the win over Denmark. Yes I listed experience as one of the categories I would take into consideration when it comes to captaincy but Ronaldo's personality just doesn't fit with being the leader of a team imo.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

EGame said:


> He's no leader, he's hardly even a good player.
> 
> :busquets


You need a Rosell facepic to pull that off, imo.


As for Ronaldo's personallity, I think it fits a national captain. Hes a complete professional. His style doesn't fit as being a captain, but he is the spearhead of Portugal, their strongest link in attack and the person every Portugese football fan will look to first and foremost.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I thought Cassano has been dogshit and Italy should play both Balotelli and Di Natale, agree on France being able to beat spain.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Green Light said:


>


LOL :lol


The time has come!
I have been waiting for this game, so nervous but I have a feeling that we could upset the Germans.
Latest Lineup from Greek reports:

Sifakis

Torosidis...K.Papadopoulos.....Papastrathopoulos...Tzavellas

............Katsouranis.......Makos.............................

..............Maniatis.........................................

Ninis..........Salpigidis.....................Samaras

Though I think by kickoff the lineup will change a bit and Ninis and Samaras will push back to the midfield with Salpi being the lone striker.

We were born fighters, it's in our blood, we will fight to the end. It's a mighty task but we will not give in.

We actually perform better against bigger oppositions than the smaller ones.
Here's hoping!

Go Greece. (Y)


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Not to be mean but how the hell do you think you can upset the germans? I'd be shitting my pants if I was a greek fan.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I thought *Cassano has been dogshit* and Italy should play both Balotelli and Di Natale, agree on France being able to beat spain.


Wut?

Guy has been absolutely immense.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Really not seen him do anything other than poach that goal.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Hoping for another miracle.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Not to be mean but how the hell do you think you can upset the germans? I'd be shitting my pants if I was a greek fan.


Anything is possible in football. Yes it's a really difficult task to beat the Germans but you just have to stay positive.

Just like the adidas slogan: *Impossible is nothing!* 

(Y)


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Not to be mean but how the hell do you think you can upset the germans? I'd be shitting my pants if I was a greek fan.


Best teams don't always win, ffs.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> Anything is possible in football. Yes it's a really difficult task to beat the Germans but you just have to stay positive.
> 
> Just like the adidas slogan: *Impossible is nothing!*
> 
> (Y)


 Agree with this. Anything is possible in football. It wouldn't surprise me if Greece actually did beat Germany. Stranger things have happened in football...


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

While anything is possible it would be like a league one side beating man city is greece win. That is the difference between the two teams imo. Greece are imo the worst team at this year's euros bar Ireland. In football you never know but all I can see is a thrashing here. Greek defense has hardly been solid facing teams in group A let alone Germany


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Really not seen him do anything other than poach that goal.


He was the best attacking player in the Spain game, was carving them apart in the first half.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> While anything is possible it would be like a league one side beating man city is greece win. That is the difference between the two teams imo. Greece are imo the worst team at this year's euros bar Ireland. In football you never know but all I can see is a thrashing here. Greek defense has hardly been solid facing teams in group A let alone Germany


 I can also see a thrashing. In fact, I expect it but you can never write the Greeks off. USA defeated a great Spanish side back in 2009 Confederations cup.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Ownage™ said:


> He's completely self-centered and cares more about himself than the team, which he showed in the win over Denmark. Yes I listed experience as one of the categories I would take into consideration when it comes to captaincy but Ronaldo's personality just doesn't fit with being the leader of a team imo.


His selfishness works in the teams favour though, in this case he's not going to get any personal glory if the team don't play well, as he'll get all the blame if that happens. These cliches about what makes a good captain are so silly, and they're used so much in this country which is annoying. Most of the time it's the ones who are the best that naturally become the leaders in any kind of Sport.

I don't think Germany will roll over Greece btw. I think they'll win but i reckon Greece will frustrate them and i wouldn't be surprised to see it go to extra-time.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Oliver-94 said:


> I can also see a thrashing. In fact, I expect it but you can never write the Greeks off. USA defeated a great Spanish side back in 2009 Confederations cup.


That's because USA is awesome. Believe it was DEUCE who scored as well.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I thought Cassano has been dogshit and Italy should play both Balotelli and Di Natale, agree on France being able to beat spain.


Seriously? Cassano's been Italy's best player if you ask me along with Pirlo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> While anything is possible it would be like a league one side beating man city is greece win. That is the difference between the two teams imo. Greece are imo the worst team at this year's euros bar Ireland. In football you never know but all I can see is a thrashing here. Greek defense has hardly been solid facing teams in group A let alone Germany


Gotta agree with this tbh. Like I saod before the only way I can give Greece any hope is if they go ultra defensive for 90 mina and jusy catch Germany out at one point. Its possible but I cant see it


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Gotta agree with this tbh. Like I saod before the only way I can give Greece any hope is if they go ultra defensive for 90 mina and jusy catch Germany out at one point. Its possible but I cant see it


If Ninis starts, We won't be playing so defensive and we will have some attacking chances since Ninis plays a lot like Arshavin.

(Y)


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> If Ninis starts, We won't be playing so defensive and we will have some attacking chances since Ninis plays a lot like Arshavin.
> 
> (Y)


And in that case you would get thrashed big time. If there is any game for you park the bus it is this one. If playing Ninis leads to you not being a ultra defensive then he should stay on the bench. He is a good player but your only hope is parking the bus and hoping Germany choke


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah Greece really shouldnt try take the game all out to Germany. They will kill them on the counter attack alone if they do.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> And in that case you would get thrashed big time. If there is any game for you park the bus it is this one. If playing Ninis leads to you not being a ultra defensive then he should stay on the bench. He is a good player but your only hope is parking the bus and hoping Germany choke


I don't think one player will destroy our defensive structure. Ninis is a good dribbler he could just have another Greek player running side by side with him to help him other than that the rest of the team will stay back while Ninis and another Greek player (I'll say Samaras) try and create chances. Our biggest strength is Set pieces. Hoping we can snatch a goal from a set piece.

(Y)


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll laugh so hard if Greece beats Germany.
Greece is like the worst team in this Euro except Ireland.
I don't see any way possible for Greece to win.
US beating Spain was possible cause US was at least pretty decent.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I would also like to say you will see the Greek players wearing black armbands tonight because our 94 world cup coach died earlier this week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

iniesta
silva
gerrard
pirlo
penaldo

top 5 imo.

penaldo a great leader though :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

just over 12 hours to go!!!!!!

Interesting facts:

-Greece has never beaten Germany.
-Greece drew 0-0 with West Germany at Euro 1980 - West Germany went on to win Euro 1980 (This was Greece's first ever major tournament)
- Last Match - Greece 2-4 Germany - 28th March 2001 - 2002 World Cup Qualifier - Athens,Greece 
- Biggest win - Greece 0-3 Germany - 20th November 1960 - 1962 World cup Qualifier - Athens, Greece


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

This has to be, without a doubt the funniest video I have seen in a long time.






Papadopoulos is a fucking beast!!!!
Seriously just watch Samaras shit himself!

:lol


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Wow, Greece hasn't faced Germany since 2001? Getting up early for this one, cummon Greece!!!


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Can't see Greece doing this one tbh, the only way they could do it is be mega tight at the back and hope one sneaks by. Think Germany will dominate them though.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Back home from the euros, being realistic, I didn't expect us to get out of the group, but didnt expect us to crumble like that and be one of the worst teams in this years tournament, if not THE worst. Oh well, big rebuild needs to be done for the squad if were to have any chance of qualifying, but those sweden games were encouraging for us. We can definitely beat them if we play to our best and get the tactics right, they looked poor bar the france game. Keane and Given should retire, westwood needs game time, so does Long, Cox, Doyle etc. We need to start blooding players like Coleman, Mclean and try and draft in a few of the other irish players playing in the premier league that Trap refuses to bring in. 

Going to be shouting for england and Spain now I suppose. Have connections with both (lived in Madrid for a year while in college and have lots of family and relations living in england). 

Stuck a €30 bet on Germany beating greece by 3 clear goals (got 5/1 odds, worth a gamble IMO). I suspect germany will score early, leaving greece to chase and leaving them wide open for the counter and to tire themselves out early, chasing the game. Fair play to greece for qualifying, but cant see them getting past germany, even on a bad day.


Also RIP James Nolan. 

Anyone know if there was a minute silence before the portugal - czech game today, or were they wearing black arm bands, as a polish girl told me a few hours before my flight that the Polish public and many fans from various countries at the euros asked for a minute silence as I sign of respect.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> I thought Cassano has been dogshit and Italy should play both Balotelli and Di Natale, agree on France being able to beat spain.


Anybody with the above opinion either hasn't watched Italy's games during Euro 2012 or is absolutely clueless about football. Cassano has been excellent for the Italians, his dribbling skills have torn apart defences during the tournament, especially when up against Schildenfeld of Croatia who was a rock against Spain. Cassano has also been Italy's main supplier of great through balls who is not named Pirlo (who has also been brilliant and it's ridiculous that people are saying he hasn't been on Gerrard's level).

Balotelli on the other hand has been a complete and utter joke other than scoring one completely meaningless goal late on against Ireland's ten men. He put in one of the worst centre forward performances I've ever seen at this level against Spain, constantly trapping the ball further than some people can pass it, acting like a petulant twat when things didn't go his way and having an absolute meltdown on the pitch when in a good position to breakthrough on goal. He was subbed off before an hour of play because he was so shit yet it only took his replacement (Di Natale) a few minutes to make a difference and score. 

Against Croatia he was only slightly better but continued to waste chance after chance, play stupid passes breaking up his own teams counter attacks while displaying the balance and grace of a pissed up twenty stone 'stunner' in a Yarm (Mags and Shep should get this reference) nightclub. The only reason his performance could be classed as an improvement on the previous one was because Howard Webb awarded him the most fortuitous free kick which lead to Pirlo's goal. Technically that could be called an assist, yet it was only gained due to Webb's incompetence (the same ref who failed to give De Jong a red in 2010 world cup final) and Pirlo's brilliance.

As for France being able to beat Spain? Unlikely considering the brilliance of the Spanish and the schism in the French changing room after their loss to Sweden, but you never know!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

A word of caution to the people here who are in Australia 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...hts-sleep-watched-single-Euro-2012-match.html


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Let's go Germany!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> He did not say Messi. Jesus Christ, talk about finding things to criticise.


"Seb's gonna Seb"


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Anybody with the above opinion either hasn't watched Italy's games during Euro 2012 or is absolutely clueless about football. Cassano has been excellent for the Italians, his dribbling skills have torn apart defences during the tournament, especially when up against Schildenfeld of Croatia who was a rock against Spain. Cassano has also been Italy's main supplier of great through balls who is not named Pirlo (who has also been brilliant and it's ridiculous that people are saying he hasn't been on Gerrard's level).


Chill, I still don't agree on Cassano being amazing but I don't know why I suggested Balotelli over him.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Chill, I still don't agree on Cassano being amazing but I don't know why I suggested Balotelli over him.


It's one thing saying Cassano hasn't been amazing but to say he has been 'dogshit' is ridiculous. 

Maybe you suggested Balotelli because you got caught up in the media hype that's driven by him being such a character, who knows?


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

No more Czech Republic, no more Holland, all I got left is Portugal... So GO PORTUGAL! IMHO opinion it's gonna be either Spain or Germany this year, both of these teams are just completely awesome, I'm not a big fan of Germany's international players though  I mean come on what happened? A decade ago it used to be all Germans now it's Turkish peeps, Spanish striker and a bunch of Polish guys... I mean if you're a real german right now you're minority in the team LOL.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Wouldn't be hilarious a PIIGS semifinals minus Ireland? Portugal vs Greece and Italy vs Spain. Also it would secure the tradition of another one winning the cup.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Tough to predict tonight's game, on paper Germany should win this easily by 4 or more goals but Greece seem difficult to break down despite having a largely pish squad so Germany could either win by 1 or Greece could snatch it on penalties

My bet for the night is £20 on there being 14 or more corners in the match @ 11/4


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Less than 7 hours to go! With one of Greece's key players away, I am very confident that Germany will go through with ease. But as it's been said, anything is possible.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> Less than 7 hours to go! With one of Greece's key players away, I am very confident that Germany will go through with ease. But as it's been said, anything is possible.


 looking forward to that match  

I feel sorry for Karagounis. He only got suspended because of that alledged dive.


----------



## Punkster82 (Jun 28, 2011)

German newspaper reports that Löw will make 3 changes in the starting formation.
Klose for Gomez, Reuss for Müller and Schürrle for Podolski. 

I was expecting maybe 1 change, but three? Did not see that coming.

I have to say I am really looking forward to see Reuss play from the beginning. 
He played an absolutely fantastic season in the Bundesliga. Great player!!

Not sure if the Klose - Gomez change is the right call. We will see.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Penaldo has been the POTT so far. He has been immense. Yeah, sure, he wasn't all that in the first game, but he's been showing his class as a player throughout--since then.

It would be funny if the Final was Portugal vs. England: Penaldo vs. Pooney?

Iniesta has been pretty great but Penaldo has been influential, which Iniesta hasn't been thus far. Portugal wasn't expected to be in the semis, but they are and mostly because of Penaldo. Spain are co-favorites to win it. Doesn't compare.

On the Balloon d'Or, it's Ronaldo's to lose. He's been bossing the Euros and won the La Liga at Camp Nou with his goal. That's not to ignore his goal-scoring spree. I can see FIFA giving it to Messi, but I think, it's Ronaldo's this time.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The only way you could have justified giving it to Messi was if he won the CL. Ronaldo helped his team win the more prestigious trophy and produced more in the bigger games. Messi scored more, but that didn't seem to matter in previous season when Ronaldo outscored him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> The only way you could have justified giving it to Messi was if he won the CL. Ronaldo helped his team win the more prestigious trophy and produced more in the bigger games. Messi scored more, but that didn't seem to matter in previous season when Ronaldo outscored him.


Except he didn't. They both had 53 goals last season.

Messi will win it. 73 goals has never been done before and I doubt will never be matched, astonishing achievement, especially when you throw in his 29 assists to boot in a Barcelona team that played way under par all season. The managers, captains and media will all vote in majority for Messi, because he's the better player. Ronaldo has probably win his last Ballon D'Or, he's just unfortunate to be playing at the same time as the GOAT.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> The only way you could have justified giving it to Messi was if he won the CL. Ronaldo helped his team win the more prestigious trophy and produced more in the bigger games. Messi scored more, *but that didn't seem to matter in previous season when Ronaldo outscored him.*


No he didn't.

(I had a longer response to this post but it got lost to the badass servers)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Punkster82 said:


> German newspaper reports that Löw will make 3 changes in the starting formation.
> Klose for Gomez, Reuss for Müller and Schürrle for Podolski.
> 
> I was expecting maybe 1 change, but three? Did not see that coming.
> ...


Reus is about to be unleashed in this motherf**ker. I expect either a big German win by about 3 goals, or a GREEK 1-0 fugly ass win in extra time.

Hope for another Samaras masterclass, guy was a one man show against Russia.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Punkster82 said:


> German newspaper reports that Löw will make 3 changes in the starting formation.
> Klose for Gomez, Reuss for Müller and Schürrle for Podolski.
> 
> I was expecting maybe 1 change, but three? Did not see that coming.
> ...


Gomez would be the right call.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb you're including fucking supercup goals. Which is the equivalent of including Community Shield goals. Between the league, the CL and CDR Ronaldo scored 53 in 2011, Messi scored 50. Not much of a difference but still was completely irrelevant, probably as it should be.

What Messi has done this season been ridiculous, crazy. But Ronaldo is almost right there with him, and produced more in the big games AND won the League. He's not the better player but he's had the better season and it would be a joke if he doesn't win it.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I included all goals. If you want to rule out goals that are less important, what about the goals Ronaldo scored after the La Liga title race was over that season when Messi was sitting out of games and the goals dried up when he was playing? He led the Pichichi race for most of that season but ended up missing 3 or 4 of the last games. It's irrelevant anyway like you said, no-one in their right mind would argue Messi didn't deserve the award last year.

I don't see how he produced more in the big games. Messi was the better player in the first 4 Clasico's this season, Ronaldo in the latter 2. Messi also took the Golden Boot in the Champions League (again). He won the league because Madrid were the better team this season, even without Ronaldo they would've won the league this year. He didn't win the Champions League though when Madrid were deservedly dumped out by a better Bayern side, and Portugal won't be winning the Euro's either. Even so, we've still got 6 months of the year left, one of them could break a leg next week and then the other will romp the award. His 73 goals are even dwarfed by 29 assists when you consider the next highest Barca scorer this season only had 15 goals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That arguement would again be relevant if Messi didn't do the exact same thing this season.

And please with this Madrid are the better team BS. You constantly harp on about Messi playing with the 2nd and 3rd best players in the world, he plays in a team that has 70-80% possession every single fucking game. The first 4 classico's include 2 meaningless Charity games. Ronaldo was the better player in the decisive league classico and scored the most important goal of the campaign. When Madrid started to wilt and Barcelona were rolling, Ronaldo completely took over. 

Messi fans making their bed and sleeping in it. Ronaldo had the better season.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Nobody in their right state of mind would vote for Ronaldo over Messi this year. I'm not a Barcelona fan but come on, 73 goals, numerous assists, 4th consecutive time the top scorer in CL,5 goals in a single game in the CL in a subpar Barcelona year. Ronaldo, Iniesta and Xavi are just unfortunate to be playing in the same time as Messi in terms of winning the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

How is it BS? Madrid were definitely the better team last season and deserved to win the league. Even as a Barcelona fan I can admit that.

Ronaldo would have more of a case if Madrid won the CL, but they once again had a piss easy draw all the way to the semi's and then bombed out to the first decent team they faced. Messi better than Ronaldo, but unfortunately, Madrid better than Barcelona this season. I wish it was the other way round.

This discussion is irrelevant anyway, because we both know Messi will win it :messi


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> I included all goals. If you want to rule out goals that are less important, what about the goals Ronaldo scored after the La Liga title race was over that season when Messi was sitting out of games and the goals dried up when he was playing? He led the Pichichi race for most of that season but ended up missing 3 or 4 of the last games. It's irrelevant anyway like you said, no-one in their right mind would argue Messi didn't deserve the award last year.
> 
> I don't see how he produced more in the big games. Messi was the better player in the first 4 Clasico's this season, Ronaldo in the latter 2. Messi also took the Golden Boot in the Champions League (again). He won the league because Madrid were the better team this season,* even without Ronaldo they would've won the league this year.* He didn't win the Champions League though when Madrid were deservedly dumped out by a better Bayern side, and Portugal won't be winning the Euro's either. Even so, we've still got 6 months of the year left, one of them could break a leg next week and then the other will romp the award. His 73 goals are even dwarfed by 29 assists when you consider the next highest Barca scorer this season only had 15 goals.


Are you serious? Ronaldo was the best player for Real Madrid last season season and he is the reason why they won the league. So far Ronaldo deserves the Ballon D'or imo.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pointless argument as there's still plenty of time before the voting for Ballon D'Or even happens. By the time it happens, we'll have had at least two more Clasicos to judge things from, as they have to play them charity games :side:

My honest opinion is that Messi will probably win it, unless Ronaldo wins the Euro, or at least makes the final with another individually dominant display. It's a hard choice as they're both brilliant, but they way the voting works will probably favour Messi, as I think people just like him more as a person, and people will vote him for that rather than based solely on performances.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Are you serious? Ronaldo was the best player for Real Madrid this season and he is the reason why the won the league


:kenny

He was and is their best player, but take him out of the team and you've got Benzema and Higuain scoring even more goals. Neither took penalties and neither played every game but both still scored a bucket load last season (20+ each in the league alone iirc). Higuain actually had a better goal per minute ratio than Ronaldo last season. There was also a stat at around November/December time that if you took out every Ronaldo goal then Madrid would have had 0 less points than they had at the time, and if you took out every Messi goal then Barcelona would be below Valencia. It's not a slight on Ronaldo, but more a painful praise of Madrid, who were far less reliant on him last season than Barcelona were on Messi. I think they would've won the league even without him, albeit by a lesser margin.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seb said:


> :kenny
> 
> He was and is their best player, but take him out of the team and you've got Benzema and Higuain scoring even more goals. Neither took penalties and neither played every game but both still scored a bucket load last season (20+ each in the league alone iirc). Higuain actually had a better goal per minute ratio than Ronaldo last season. There was also a stat at around November/December time that if you took out every Ronaldo goal then Madrid would have had 0 less points than they had at the time, and if you took out every Messi goal then Barcelona would be below Valencia. It's not a slight on Ronaldo, but more a painful praise of Madrid, who were far less reliant on him last season than Barcelona were on Messi. I think they would've won the league even without him, albeit by a lesser margin.


Benzema and Higuain dont score as much as Ronaldo. I dont think they would have won without him. He was very important for Real Madrid last season. 

Germany should beat Greece easily but I would not be surprised if they struggle a little bit.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Can people not just enjoy Ronaldo and Messi for what they are; the 2 best footballers in the world today? 
99% of people know that Messi is just that bit better of a player overall, but Ronaldo is still a phenomenal player. Both will go down as one of the greatest footballers in history. 

There is far too much obsession with taking Ronaldo down a notch from some pro-Messi people, and far too much desperation from some of the pro-Ronaldo people to constantly validate him in some way.

Its a shame that Ronaldo always is compared to Messi when discussing him, but it doesn't happen the other way around anywhere near as much.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will enaldo retire if he wins the ballon d'or. its the only thing that matters to him.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> Benzema and Higuain dont score as much as Ronaldo. I dont think they would have won without him. He was very important for Real Madrid last season.
> 
> Germany should beat Greece easily but I would not be surprised if they struggle a little bit.


It's an interesting discussion. Consider if Higuain played every minute and took penalties. He wouldn't be far off. Madrid are lucky to have 3 goal machines up front, it's why i'm disappointed not to be seeing Higuain leaving this summer. I just think Madrid were a ruthless unit last year and maybe Barcelona a little complacent and under-par, but we'll see next season as I don't expect Madrid to play as well as they did this year and I expect Barcelona to improve on last season, even with Pep going.

As for Germany, I think it's a comfortable win for the Germans, but a low scoring one as Greece will play sensible and defensive.




CyberWaste said:


> Can people not just enjoy Ronaldo and Messi for what they are; the 2 best footballers in the world today?
> 99% of people know that Messi is just that bit better of a player overall, but Ronaldo is still a phenomenal player. Both will go down as one of the greatest footballers in history.
> 
> There is far too much obsession with taking Ronaldo down a notch from some pro-Messi people, and far too much desperation from some of the pro-Ronaldo people to constantly validate him in some way.
> ...


I also think this is a fair post. There's still half the year to go anyway before the Ballon D'Or.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Nocerino is better than Messi. I mean unlike Messi he can dribble past italian defenders.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> He was and is their best player, but take him out of the team and you've got Benzema and Higuain scoring even more goals. Neither took penalties and neither played every game but both still scored a bucket load last season (20+ each in the league alone iirc). Higuain actually had a better goal per minute ratio than Ronaldo last season. *There was also a stat at around November/December time that if you took out every Ronaldo goal then Madrid would have had 0 less points than they had at the time,* and if you took out every Messi goal then Barcelona would be below Valencia. It's not a slight on Ronaldo, but more a painful praise of Madrid, who were far less reliant on him last season than Barcelona were on Messi. I think they would've won the league even without him, albeit by a lesser margin.


Hypothetical like that are completely illogical. There could be a match that Madrid won 2-0, with Ronaldo scoring the opener in the 80th minute. Then as the other team push men forward and desperately seek and equaliser, then Madrid counter attack and Higuain gets one in the 90th minute. In that instance you can't say 'well if Ronaldo wasn't there/didn't score, Madrid still would have won 1-0'.

Also, in the last Clasico of last season, had Barcelona won that, they would have been only 1 point behind Madrid. From that perspective I think it's fair to say that without Ronaldo, it's unlikely Madrid would have won the league last season. I'm not saying Madrid would have been that bad without him or anything, but it would have made enough of a difference for Barca to have gone on to win the league.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> will enaldo retire if he wins the ballon d'or. its the only thing that matters to him.


Funny he didn't when he won it before.

Seb your logic is beyond retarded, they would have won the league without Ronaldo? What the hell makes you come up with that hypothetical mindfuck of a conclusion. They probably don't win the league without his one goal against Barca at the Nou Camp, when Barca had just equalised, let alone the fucking 45 others. You watch the Atletico game? The Rayo Vallecano game? The Betis game? Those are only off the top of my head. Such a ridiculous statement, and again shows how much he hates the guy.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

You're not even reading what i'm saying. Regardless of Ronaldo, I think Madrid would've won the league last year, because of their ruthlessness and strength up front with two other reliable goal machines who both also had brilliant seasons and would've scored even more had they both been playing every minute of every game. It's not meant as an insult to your precious Ronaldo.

As for the Camp Nou game, Barcelona were the poorest i've seen them against Madrid under Guardiola and even had Ronaldo not scored it would've been a draw and Madrid are still 3 points clear.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> will enaldo retire if he wins the ballon d'or. its the only thing that matters to him.


euros this year 8*D will have won everything that is viable for him to win then.

back to manchester then next summer to pick up those BIG wages until he retires. :r9 

your buddy sheikh mansour can afford his buy out clause at Real. :torres


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What amuses me so much is that on here I'm probably seen as pro-Ronaldo/a Ronaldo defender. I actually don't like the man at all. I just can't help but get involved when I see ridiculous things said about him.



> You're not even reading what i'm saying. Regardless of Ronaldo, I think Madrid would've won the league last year, because of their ruthlessness and strength up front with two other reliable goal machines who both also had brilliant seasons and would've scored even more had they both been playing every minute of every game. It's not meant as an insult to your precious Ronaldo.


Okay then, if Ronaldo were injured for all of last season, then how would Madrid set-up? 4-4-2 with Benz and Higuain upfront to make up for the lack of Ronaldo goals? What happens to Ozil then? Who plays on the right wing?

I suspect the answer would probably be 4-2-3-1, with Higuain as the one, and Benzema straight in for Ronaldo. But then Madrid lack a good forward to bring off the bench (as they previously had Higuain). Benzema is a very good player, but he's best up top, and not out wide, so he'll take time to truly adapt to that position and build up the understanding with Ozil, Alonso, etc. Ronaldo being out would have all sorts of knock on effects.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Bananas said:


> What amuses me so much is that on here I'm probably seen as pro-Ronaldo/a Ronaldo defender. I actually don't like the man at all. I just can't help but get involved when I see ridiculous things said about him.


Weren't you comparing his scoring record to Gerd Muller's the other day?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> You're not even reading what i'm saying. Regardless of Ronaldo, I think Madrid would've won the league last year, because of their ruthlessness and strength up front with two other reliable goal machines who both also had brilliant seasons and would've scored even more had they both been playing every minute of every game. It's not meant as an insult to your precious Ronaldo.
> 
> As for the Camp Nou game, Barcelona were the poorest i've seen them against Madrid under Guardiola and even had Ronaldo not scored it would've been a draw and Madrid are still 3 points clear.


I'm not taking it as an insult, I'm seeing it as a ridiculous hypothetical statement which is beyond impossible to back up. Good luck getting anyone to agree with you on that point.

Again that is purely hypothetical, he scored when Barcelona had just equalized, they were in the ascendency and the Nou Camp was rocking. How the fuck do you know what would have happened?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Funny he didn't when he won it before.
> 
> Seb your logic is beyond retarded, they would have won the league without Ronaldo? What the hell makes you come up with that hypothetical mindfuck of a conclusion. They probably don't win the league without his one goal against Barca at the Nou Camp, when Barca had just equalised, let alone the fucking 45 others. You watch the Atletico game? The Rayo Vallecano game? The Betis game? Those are only off the top of my head. Such a ridiculous statement, and again shows how much he hates the guy.


yeah but this time he would beat messi, which absorbs him more than anything else in the world.

enaldo coming here would be his best move, win titles every year with no competition till he retires 8*D

i always enjoy it being the united supporters coming out in full force championing the cause for their beloved enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Seb said:


> Weren't you comparing his scoring record to Gerd Muller's the other day?


I wasn't so much comparing Ronaldo's record directly to Mullers, but more just pointing out another posters hypocrisy in praising Muller to the hilt for his goalscoring record, butbeing very dismissive or Ronaldo, despite his own great scoring record.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I'm not taking it as an insult, I'm seeing it as a ridiculous hypothetical statement which is beyond impossible to back up. Good luck getting anyone to agree with you on that point.
> 
> Again that is purely hypothetical, he scored when Barcelona had just equalized, they were in the ascendency and the Nou Camp was rocking. How the fuck do you know what would have happened?


Of course it's hypothetical, taking any player out of any team is hypothetical. It's like someone saying Arsenal would've been mid-table without RVP last season, a fairly common opinion at least up until the start of 2012.

I know Barcelona didn't have enough in them to win. They weren't getting a second in that game.



Mr. Snrub said:


> i always enjoy it being the united supporters coming out in full force championing the cause for their beloved enaldo enaldo enaldo


It's always the United fans (not just on here), mostly because of this ridiculous notion that Messi "couldn't do it in the PL" and match Ronaldo's record of 84 goals in 196 games, even when if you ignore his La Liga goals, Messi's scored 26 goals in his last 24 Champions League games and won 4 straight golden boots.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Ronaldo is a decent guy to be fair, sure hes a bit of an arse on the pitch sometimes, but look at Drogba, hes an arse on the pitch MOST of the time, but a legend off the pitch with all his charity work and donations. but this is a nice gesture by Ronaldo (and his agent) http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...nine-old-cancer-treatment-042054954--sow.html


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CyberWaste said:


> Ronaldo is a decent guy to be fair, sure hes a bit of an arse on the pitch sometimes, but look at Drogba, hes an arse on the pitch MOST of the time, but a legend off the pitch with all his charity work and donations. but this is a nice gesture by Ronaldo (and his agent) http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...nine-old-cancer-treatment-042054954--sow.html


Only one month after :messi did the same thing:

http://omgghana.com/messi-pledges-to-pay-12-year-olds-medical-bills/

Keep up Ronnie 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dzeko did the same for some bosnian guy who needed treatment, donated all the money needed for the treatment plus possible future medical care. i didnt mean that enaldo is a bad guy off the field, he just seems obsessed with beating messi on it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

CyberWaste said:


> Ronaldo is a decent guy to be fair, sure hes a bit of an arse on the pitch sometimes, but look at Drogba, hes an arse on the pitch MOST of the time, but a legend off the pitch with all his charity work and donations. but this is a nice gesture by Ronaldo (and his agent) http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/socce...nine-old-cancer-treatment-042054954--sow.html


Sometimes he is a prick, last month he refused to sign an autograph to a 10 year old girl because she was wearing a Barcelona jersey. 

http://www.foxcrawl.com/2012/06/01/cristiano-ronaldo-refuses-to-give-autograph-to-girl-dressed-in-barcelona-outfit/


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> It's always the United fans (not just on here), *mostly because of this ridiculous notion that Messi "couldn't do it in the PL" and match Ronaldo's record of 84 goals in 196 games, even when if you ignore his La Liga goals, Messi's scored 26 goals in his last 24 Champions League games and won 4 straight golden boots.*


Oh my God.

You think that's the reason? Nothing to do with him being a club legend who won countless trophies with us?


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Seb said:


> It's always the United fans (not just on here), mostly because of this ridiculous notion that Messi "couldn't do it in the PL"


I think that, along with the "cold and wet Wednesday night in stoke" have basically turned into ironic meme's by now. Only a blind Ronaldo fan or whatever would think that Messi wouldn't be able to do it in the PL. 

Sure, with all those slow CB's and mid fielders in the PL, and dodgy slide tackling, Messi wouldn't be able to dribble past those defenders or at least draw them into committing a poor tackle and get them booked/sent off. Hed have to have 2 players constantly marking him in the PL. Pity Messi will probably never leave Barca so we will never get to see Messi play a PL season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> Oh my God.
> 
> You think that's the reason? Nothing to do with him being a club legend who won countless trophies with us?


No, I mean in regard to Ronaldo being the better player (poor wording on my part). I know quite a few Man Utd fans who are of the opinion that Ronaldo is the best player in the world because they think Messi wouldn't be able to match his exploits in the Premier League (COLD WEDNESDAY NIGHT IN STOKE~11!!)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Still, any bias towards Ronaldo is a product of what he done at his time with United more than anything. 

Fuck Messi anyways. He couldn't even qualify for the Euro's. He has no place in this thread.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Been watching those Talksport videos from poland and ukraine back, my god theres a lot of them. Some really funny ones there especially with the fans.

Latest one for those interested who might not have known about them


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It would be interesting to see how Messi would cope in a far more robust league where far more stronger/dangerous tackles are allowed on a regular basis. I'm sure his ability would stand out in the premier league but I could also imagine him picking up a lot of injuries. I guess we'll never know?

I'm hoping for a German goalfest tonight, need to get this year's Euro's goals per game ratio back up to 2.5 after last night's match.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Both Messi and Ronaldo are fucking assholes. One shoots the ball at full force towards the opposing fans whereas the other *was from united*.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FORZA JUVE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I just don't get it. MRLSH tamed Messi in the Champions League and he has carried Ronaldo to a Euro 2012 semi final, yet he does not get any credit. You people make me sick.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

CyberWaste said:


> Also RIP James Nolan.
> 
> Anyone know if there was a minute silence before the portugal - czech game today, or were they wearing black arm bands, as a polish girl told me a few hours before my flight that the Polish public and many fans from various countries at the euros asked for a minute silence as I sign of respect.


There wasn't one last night, but there will be a minutes silence at one of the quarter finals they said


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> I wasn't so much comparing Ronaldo's record directly to Mullers, but more just pointing out another posters hypocrisy in praising Muller to the hilt for his goalscoring record, butbeing very dismissive or Ronaldo, despite his own great scoring record.


Can you please explain to me how I'm a hypocrite?

Gerd Muller deserves eternal praise for his goalscoring record - HE SCORED MORE GOALS THAN GAMES FOR HIS COUNTRY! EIGHTEEN GOALS IN THREE INTERNATIONAL TOURNAMENTS! THE BEST STRIKE RATIO IN EUROPEAN CUP HISTORY! TEN GOALS IN ONE WORLD CUP TOURNAMENT!

The fact you're comparing these two in regards to goalscoring is nothing short of ludicrous. Ronaldo is a great goalscorer and a magnificent footballer. Muller is the greatest goalscorer the game has ever seen.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> he's just unfortunate to be playing at the same time as the GOAT.


Maradona no longer plays


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Are Messi fans hyporite or what?
Ronaldo has proved that he can play on any team and be successful (Manchester United, Portugal, Real Madrid).
Messi? only at Barcelona, that's it. If Messi plays well in the 2014 Worldcup or change club team and still be succsessful, then we'll talk.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

The Ronaldo/Messi debate is beyond tedious now. 

Messi is clearly the better player, but that shouldn't diminish Ronaldo's ability and achievements. It'd be like people bad mouthing Aguero just because Messi is better. Pointless.

The media love the whole "rivalry" between them and rarely shut up about it which doesn't help either.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

nazzac said:


> Maradona no longer plays


This. 


As for the Ballon D'or discussion why are only Messi and Ronaldo being talked about?

What if Benzema runs riot over the next three games after having had a terrific season with Madrid? Similar scenario with Pirlo (after amazing campaign with Juventus) Lahm, Schweinsteiger, Ozil, Neur, Gomez (champions league runners up), Ribery etc. 

It will be pretty embarrassing if it's a Germany / Spain final and the Ballon D'or boils down to Messi / Ronaldo again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Messi should get the Ballon D'Or again. It's about being the best player in the world. Nobody has been better than him this season.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

The season's not over and the Euros are far more important than club achievements. 

If Ronaldo continues to play well and Portugal progress to the final he deserves it hands down. 

Then there are many other candidates who've have good domestic and Euro campaigns so far too. 

I'm not really into sympathy awards but Xavi should be rewarded with the Ballon D'or he should have obviously won back in 2008.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

T-C said:


> The Ronaldo/Messi debate is beyond tedious now.


...and yet you're the one seeing things and bitching left and right, ffs...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

JoeRulz said:


> ...and yet you're the one seeing things and bitching left and right, ffs...


Eh, right...ok.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Greece 2, Germany 1.

:kobe2


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Are Messi fans hyporite or what?
> Ronaldo has proved that he can play on any team and be successful (Manchester United, Portugal, Real Madrid).
> Messi? only at Barcelona, that's it. If Messi plays well in the 2014 Worldcup or change club team and still be succsessful, then we'll talk.


This. Let's see Messi play in AC Milan... Ronaldinho went from Best player to ok player when he left Barca...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

T-C said:


> Eh, right...ok.


Damn, I thought you were that Seb guy... :kobe


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Drogba shouldnt win the Ballon D'or, but id like him to atleast place

come on, nobody embodies big game influence like that animal


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Mikey Damage is no longer a BOSS. He needs to Suq Madiq.

If Germany get an early goal tonight...awww yeeahh











Unfortunately I can see it being similar to last night's match.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Germans are not taking the Greeks seriously...

Neuer - Boateng, Hummels, Badstuber, Lahm - Schweinsteiger, Khedira - Reus, Özil, Schürrle - Klose

Reus, Schurrle and Klose are talented players, yes. But three backups in the Quarters? No respect for the Greeks.

I hate that kind of arrogance. Play your best XI in the Quarterfinals of the Euros. Don't be pompous bitches.

Of course, this lineup is unconfirmed. So I could be reacting on nothing...


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

badass servers


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

T-C said:


> The Ronaldo/Messi debate is beyond tedious now.
> 
> Messi is clearly the better player, but that shouldn't diminish Ronaldo's ability and achievements. It'd be like people bad mouthing Aguero just because Messi is better. Pointless.
> 
> The media love the whole "rivalry" between them and rarely shut up about it which doesn't help either.


So this debate is ridiculous yet you're saying Messi is just better than Ronaldo?..sounds very biased to me.

If we're talking about purely on Barcelona and Real Madrid, then Messi is better.
But recent legends, Zidane and Ronaldo (Brazil) all proved that they can play in multiple teams and still be the best. But Messi hasn't proven that yet, neither he is great on Argentina on major tournaments.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Messi seemed pretty weak in World Cup 2010. That's a fact! :suarez1


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ladbrokes (in The Sun) gives Greece little odds of even getting a shot on target. They're not that bad are they!
Expect a German win.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

To be honest, Reus and Schurrle could end up playing better than Podolski & Muller have this tournament. No need to rest/drop Gomez though.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Ronaldo deniers are fucking stupid people. I strongly dislike Messi and UEFAlona, but I'll always say he's the most talented guy ever. He's just so natural, poetry in motion. 

But CR7 is a total f'n package.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I approve of Schurrle, Podolski has been relatively plain and I like Andre's burst of speed and energy on the wing

Reus replacing Muller seems odd. Reus is class but I woulda expected them to try Gotze with Ozil in a big game once in a while. Muller's workrate is tremendous but I suppose it cant hurt to tinker with your formation

Klose replacing Gomez is probably the most bizarre choice. especially seeing as Gomez is a streaky striker and it would be dumb to stop him while he's got so many goals. Klose is just fantastic, but I dont think id agree with it

Still, rest of the team is in. I see no real problem with this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Dropping someone for Klose at an international tournament is never a bad decision. He'll score.

Kroos in for Khedira would've been the most logical change in my mind, you need Khedira against the bigger teams for his defensive work, but with Greece likely to sit back, I would think they'd be better with a more incisive passer like Kroos.

VIVA LA GREECE


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Prediction times~

This will sound strange, but I think Greece will ridiculously win this game to advance to the semis. Greece are in to cause the upset of the tournament here! What I think...

On Messi vs. Penaldo, Messi > All. I'm a die-hard Argentina supporter, but this year, I think Penaldo deserves it.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Gomez chokes in big games. MIRO needs to play, dammit.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Is Klose really gonna start on this game?
Cause they really should use him. Gomez is great, but Klose is just better.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

I much prefer that German team to the one that has been playing, should be better to watch.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

A little taster before the big match, as Greece meet Germany in a philosophy football match courtesy of Monty Python:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The only move I agree with is Reus in for Podolski.

The other two...wank.

#Greece XI v Germany: Sifakis, Torosidis, Sokratis, Papadopoulos, Tzavellas, Makos, Katsouranis, Maniatis, Ninis, Samaras, Salpingidis


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Ninis is starting!

but still no Fetfa


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

The world...not ready for Greek Messi.

Yet.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

MIRO is playing, shit is on.

#MIRO


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Klose bosses major tournaments. Was gutted he hadn't made an appearance yet.

He will score.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

MIRO to conquer Brasil 2014 too.

#surpassRonaldo


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Germany will advance. It's not choke time for them yet. But it's coming very soon :jordan2


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

England would have beat them.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Really hope Germany don't live to regret them 3 changes. Dropping Podolski and Muller is fine. They haven't done much. Not playing Gomez is a risk though. Not a fan of the guy but he gets goals. Klose isn't a shoddy replacement though. I'd love for him to score. If they were looking to rest players then this would be the game to rest Schweinsteiger/Khedira. Greece are probably just gonna pack the defence out and defend on the edge of the box hoping for a goal on the counter. Play all your best attacking players. 

They should still win without much trouble though. 3-0. 2 from Hummels and 1 from Ozil.*


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Roy Keane talking sense as usual. So superior to Martinez and Southgate as a pundit (and player).
Come on Germany.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

This could either be a masterclass by Loew that pays off by dropping the three players in question or an arrogant underestimating of the Greeks which backfires in a major way. 

I think it will be a gamble which pays off. Germany will still have too much in their locker for the Greeks to overcome. I hope Germany win. 2 reasons 1) They play great football, better than the Greeks anyway and 2) A Germany v Italy/England semi would be a hell of a lot more compelling than a Greece v England/Italy semi.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Have no worries that Germany will go through. Nice to see them starting Klose.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Think I heard Rastapopoulos there.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

T-C said:


> The Ronaldo/Messi debate is beyond tedious now.
> 
> Messi is clearly the better player, but that shouldn't diminish Ronaldo's ability and achievements. It'd be like people bad mouthing Aguero just because Messi is better. Pointless.
> 
> The media love the whole "rivalry" between them and rarely shut up about it which doesn't help either.


Well said. The media overhypes everything between the two great talents.

On a sidetrack, Ronaldo expresses his frustration at the rivalry a lot more than Messi publicly. I can't seem to remember the last time Messi spoke about the issue publicly even. Ronaldo on the other hand recently took a swipe at the Argentine after he was asked about the jeers he received from fans taunting him by shouting 'Messi' whenever he's in possesion of the ball in one of Portugal's group matches, which IMO was unprofessional from him.

On a personal level, I like Ronaldo more but his exasperating attitude, which he's quite renowed for is a turn off for me. It's hard to take. It's appalling for a player like him to have that kind of attitude. Messi beats him there.

On the who's better debate, Ronaldo is the more complete player BUT Messi is the better player overall. Messi is in a level of his own. The difference between them isn't as huge as people are making it out to be though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

What's the problem with Germany making changes? If that's considered unsporting, then what's even the point of allowing teams to take 23 players then? There's a logic to the changes too. Greece are going to defend deep, so Germany will want a variance of goal threats, rather than just relying on Gomez.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fucking offside!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

jeez greece is gonna get destroyed


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh dear so far. 

Germany could have had at least 2 already.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Naughty Schurrle steals Schweini's goal. Correct call, but had Schurrle left it and Sweini scored, it would have been allowed.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Samaras fouling all over the place.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So apparently Samaras think's he's playing against Rangers 

Or are they called "Team 12" these days?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No penalties in the Euros yet.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> No penalties in the Euros yet.


There was one in the Greece/Poland game.

Samaras is certainly on a mission here. Injure as many Germans as possible.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Or are they called "Team 12" these days?


Third division here we come.

Just hope Greece don't score first. Then we will have to watch a bus being parked for the rest of the game.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> There was one in the Greece/Poland game.
> 
> Samaras is certainly on a mission here. Injure as many Germans as possible.


I forgot about that. Saved it was.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck. Greece so, so, so, so lucky.
EDIT: Lucky again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Dammit, can they finally put one in!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Just hope its not one of those games were Germany pepper the Greek goal but the Greeks nick one against the run of play and win. 

Reus is getting great chances. Should be hitting the target.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Ace Ventura said:


> I forgot about that. Saved it was.


Yeah, it was quite some time ago.

Germany really should be leading now, had so many great chances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Haven't really liked what I have seen of Badstuber in this tournament. Don't think he is that good.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

fuuuuuu no Gomez


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Germany should be at least 2-3 goals up by now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

the fucking pitch is shit. almost cost greece a goal


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!! LAHHMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Captain Fantastic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

YES YES FUCKING YES.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dat LAHM


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank Fuck for that


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY SHIT what a fucking goal.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Lahm finally opens it up. At least Greece now have to go forward instead of being stubbornly defensive. Great goal. Lahm had plenty of space for a strike.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

wow and hes a defender...


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Holy shit, Lahm is just too good at what he does! Sensational goal it was!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lahm = Captain Fantastic. What a beauty of a strike. About fucking time too!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> Haven't really liked what I have seen of Badstuber in this tournament. Don't think he is that good.


I was just about to quote this and agree, suggesting Badstuber be dropped for Schmelzer, then Boateng goes in the centre, and Lahm on, ahem, his natural right side. Then Lahm goes and does that, lol. Dude's amazing.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thanks fuck for that. What a beauty from the Lahm... Great strike, pretty much how he started the 2006 world cup off to a flyer.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fuck.

Needed 0-0 at half time.

Faith.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

He got a little lucky with the bobble, but an excellent strike nonetheless.

This should be 3 or 4 now.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

pff boring game, Germany is wasteful and Greece are just beyond horrible.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Thought it's been entertaining. Germany have really dominated and should be ahead by more. Greece have just been themselves...


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

No team want to concede a goal and this will sound crazy but I glad we did!
Now instead of defending we can start attacking!!!
hoping we can take the game to extra time!

(Y)


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

no way in hell greece are gonna score playing the way they are. But if they send too many men forward germany will kill them on the counter.. soo.... they're pretty much screwed.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Samaras really should have been send off, horrible fouls.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Did people expect Greece to attack full on? If they did that the game would have been over by now.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

I say UNLEASH THE BEAST!!!!!
FETFATZIDIS!!!!
what have we to lose!

(Y)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If Germany keep there sensible heads on then they won't concede, just drop a little deeper and don't throw too many men foward when attacking


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Lahm goal was fantastic. Germany have been to wasteful. Greece have been terrible. Germany should be winning by 3 or 4 tbh.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Feb 13, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> No team want to concede a goal and this will sound crazy but I glad we did!
> *Now instead of defending we can start attacking!!!*
> hoping we can take the game to extra time!
> 
> (Y)


All is not lost :troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Leave Gomez on the bench...lose all clinical ability. :


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> I say UNLEASH THE BEAST!!!!!
> FETFATZIDIS!!!!
> what have we to lose!
> 
> (Y)


Yeah, might as well give him a go.

Need to attack, if we know how to do that lol


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

StarzNBarz said:


> no way in hell greece are gonna score playing the way they are. But if they send too many men forward germany will kill them on the counter.. soo.... they're pretty much screwed.


This


----------



## Unknown Stuntman (Feb 13, 2012)

It's all Germany. Beating the Germans is a bridge too far for the Greeks.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck this.

Oh well, Germany should still annihilate Greece on the attack.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GREECE! :lmao


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Awwww shit son.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOLY FUCK GREECE SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

OH AH SAMARAS SAY OH AH SAMARAS!

Shit!


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

GREECEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!

AWWWWWW YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:lmao

Can't believe this. Well good on them. Took the one real chance they had.


----------



## Unknown Stuntman (Feb 13, 2012)

Posters said Germany would have to keep their cool. Well it's 1-1......


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck off Samaras.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Up yours, Angela.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

GREECE YOU BEAUTIES!!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

You must be fucking kidding me. They have been outplayed throughout the whole match. One chance and they score.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Greece are feeding off GREEK_KANE_FAN's PASSION!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Great pass down the wing for the counter attack, then a lovely cross. Thankfully Samaras scored for once. Game back on!!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Yessssss.

Cmmmmooonnnnn!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ronnie Whelan on the Greeks "They do what they do"


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bring Mario Gomez now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Greece pulling a Chelsea Champions League final performance. Didier Samaras!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fair fucking play Greece. Completely outmatched but hanging in there.

I love me some Samaras, the crazy bastard.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GET THE FUCK IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

And that's enough of that.

LOL.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

KHEDIRA. Great volley. Back up.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cmon Greece!!!! make 2 2!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's over this time.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Shit just got real. Gotta be an exciting match to the end.

KHEDIRAAAAA! Finally scored!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Damn, that didn't last long. Good goal though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Khedira!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

BANG


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Ironic that they play 7 nation army after that goal given that this German team has about 7 nationalities in it :troll


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Get in Khedira!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just a fantastic volley

Just need 7 more corners now and I've won my bet


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Greece, go home.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Great fucking volley that was. Come on Greece, make this a game again!


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> GET THE FUCK IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111


Why you supporting Germany breh?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Why you supporting Germany breh?


I have supported them for 11 years now. I liked them when I first truly got into football and stuck with it.


EDIT: YEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!! KLOSE!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Klose does it again


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Klose!!!!!!!!

Germany Legend


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> I have supported them for 11 years now. I liked them when I first truly got into football and stuck with it.


Ah ok fair enough. I was gonna bash you for only supporting good teams. 

3-1 DAYYYUMMM


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Greece were so Klose to a result :troll


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

KLOSE. Always scoring in international tournaments. Damage control now for the Greeks.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This could be any score now.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

KLOSE!!!!

Get in there you beauty. He just had to score. But what the fuck was that keeper doing? Got nowhere near the ball.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Damn.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I can see this ending 5-1 or 6-1 now.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

jerome boateng is a beast. i wish his brother hadent retired from his international team.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

All dose preeeety gals, my next holiday destination has to be Greece 

4-1!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Aww beautiful.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

WHAT A GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

4-1


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

What a strike from Reus. Makes up for those missed chances.

No Poldi, Mario and Muller only on the pitch for a few minutes and they still gave Greece a pasting. 

Frightening.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

GOOOALLLL 4-1


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> What a strike from Reus. Makes up for those missed chances.


He almost missed an empty net :bozza

Glad Greece are getting a pounding, I wanted Germany to lose but Greece are so apocalyptically shite that now the tie's over I hope they get battered.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah, I doubt Greece can get back in this now... :side:

At least Reus got it on target this time. Great strike. Was hoping Klose could have got another, oh well...


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Sick goal Reus!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Reus had to smash it in for the style points.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

3 More corners and I'm in the money :mark:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Germany should just take it easy now. No need for unnecessary tackles that results in suspensions for next round, specially since the semi-final will be a tough challenge. It's over, even Greece now that.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Germany/Portugal should be good


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Mr. 22 Seconds = 3 Goals is on for Klose. C'mon Gomez!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Finally get to see Gotze.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Germany/Portugal should be good


Nah I wanna see Germany v Spain round 3. Only this time the Germans don't choke and actually beat the Spanish.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Nah I wanna see Germany v Spain round 3. Only this time the Germans don't choke and actually beat the Spanish.


SO do I if they meet in the final, Spain has got two tougher matches to get there imo.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

That Greek Keeper is so poor, looks like he can't keep hold of anything


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Isn't he their second GK


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Penalty... and not a single fuck given, lol.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

PENALTY!!!! COMEBACK IS ON!!!

:troll


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Shocking decision.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Atleast Greece can score the last goal lol


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

IT'S BACK ON!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

So after all the talk about how Germany may find it difficult to break down this very defensive Greek side, this turns into the highest scoring match of the tournament so far


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait for France vs Spain


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

I think the ref was just being kind to Greece there. Didn't really think that was too blatant by Boateng. Still, not gonna make any difference. Germany still have this won.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Final whistle blown.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Great game this.

Germany march on!! Was it ever in doubt?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

And the favourites are out!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Yes :side:

@FrayedEndsOfSanity


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You know what, they're not very good, but well done Greece. Everyone thought they were going to be on the end of quite a few thumpings and turns out they weren't really (depends how you class this game).

Gemrany as expected go deep into the tournament. And now this is where I will be looking at them with interest.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Respectable result. Germany are a top side and I think they'll go all the way.

Good effort from Greece and good luck to Germany.

And fuck the haters.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

It was a good run by the Greeks. Oh well. 

Central defense is young. Ninis and Fetfa are young. Should be back in the expanded 2016 field.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hummel is overrated imo. He is not so great as people make out to be.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Hummel is overrated imo. He is not so great as people make out to be.


He's played Quality so far in the tournament


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

He's had a superb tournament so I don't see where that comes from. Both goals conceded this game were the fault of Boateng, and part of the first goal could be attributed to Badstuber being too slow on the cover, although that's not so much he's fault, but just a limitation.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Can't wait for France vs Spain


me either :mark:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Joel said:


> You know what, they're not very good, but well done Greece. Everyone thought they were going to be on the end of quite a few thumpings and turns out they weren't really (depends how you class this game).
> 
> *Gemrany as expected go deep into the tournament. And now this is where I will be looking at them with interest.*


Maybe you shouldn't. I'm sure you looked at Netherlands with interest, and look where they are. :torres


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Euro 2012*



Calvin Klein said:


> Isn't he their second GK


No Sifakis is our number 1 keeper.



Ace Ventura said:


> Shocking decision.


Yeah because the ball hit his chest! Right?



TheIllusiveMan said:


> I think the ref was just being kind to Greece there. Didn't really think that was too blatant by Boateng. Still, not gonna make any difference. Germany still have this won.


His arm was sticking out! Penalty!




Destiny said:


> Respectable result. Germany are a top side and I think they'll go all the way.
> 
> Good effort from Greece and good luck to Germany.
> 
> And fuck the haters.


Yes even though we lost I am very pleased with fighting spirit of the team.
As for the haters, we have always been hated, we have a proud history and people can't stand us for that!


Hellas!! Hellas! Hellas!!!!!!!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Hummel is overrated imo. He is not so great as people make out to be.


You spelt his name wrong. It's spelt B-a-d-s-t-u-b-e-r.



Rockhead said:


> Maybe you shouldn't. I'm sure you looked at Netherlands with interest, and look where they are. :torres


:terry1


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Glad Klose scored.



Bananas said:


> He's had a superb tournament so I don't see where that comes from. Both goals conceded this game were the fault of Boateng.


He has been outrun by some Greek players, gave them a lot of pace. Sure he had a great tournament but not that great.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I gotta give it to Greece. Despite being dominated, they still gave it a try and 4-2 is still an okay result for them, when people expected a complete annihilation of them.

Now on to the next one, come on England, Germany will be ready to do a replay of WC 2010! 

And on a side note, has Germany ever beat Italy? If not, then I wont mind them meeting at the semis so Germany can finally break the curse!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: Euro 2012*



Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> His arm was sticking out! Penalty!


His arm was down by his side and he had his back to the ball. Wasn't like he was directing his arm towards the ball. Just thought it was a little harsh on him, but like I said, it didn't make a difference anyway.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Germany/Portugal should be good


It is Germany vs Italy\England.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Hummel is overrated imo. He is not so great as people make out to be.


Hummels is an excellent player. One bad match doesn't make him overrated. Did you watch him against Portugal? He was BOSSing every single thing that came his way.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Abk92 said:


> Hummels is an excellent player. One bad match doesn't make him overrated. Did you watch him against Portugal? He was BOSSing every single thing that came his way.


I was NOT judging just on this match but overall. I am also including his Dortmund matches. I think he is overrated.


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Euro 2012*



TheIllusiveMan said:


> His arm was down by his side and he had his back to the ball. Wasn't like he was directing his arm towards the ball. Just thought it was a little harsh on him, but like I said, it didn't make a difference anyway.


That's just how it is though! It was a bit harsh but when the ball hits the arm like that 9/10 a penalty will be awarded.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rather see Germany/Italy


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Potentially some brilliant games from now on. Just the "big" teams left now. France/Spain really intrigues me. I hope the final isn't Germany/Spain though.

If we can somehow get past Italy though :mark: 

Great tournament that will probably only get better.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hummels tackle towards the end was world class. One word to describe him, is BOSS. When he is on, he bosses games


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Respect to Greece although they lost.
I really hope they use Klose on England or Italy game.
No one stop Klose's heading!!!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Klose = Liam Neeson.

STartling resemblance.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Also hoping its Germany vs England.
I love seeing English fans always saying they'll beat Germany this time yet failing every time...lol


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Germany just too good for us, to say the least we fought for it. Good luck to Germany in the rest of the tournament, I hope they lift the trophy.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Lahm is such an amazing player, really respect him.

Germany have great depth. 

Would like to see more Gotze considering I havnt seem much of him.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice to see Fetfa get some experience in the Euros...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Many thoughts after tonights entertainment:

After all the talk about Ninis being a potential difference maker he was utterly disappointing. At fault for Lahm's goal when he got completely done and constantly lost the ball when trying to dribble out of his own half on the counter attack. The only 'positive' thing he contributed was a piss power shot that went well wide, Neuer just saved it because he was bored.

I've also never seen a goalkeeper spill more shots than Sifakis in tonight's match, easily the worst performance by a stopper in the Euro's so far (including Given and Cech). Seems that Chalkias' replacement wasn't the saviour he was made out to be.

Really impressed by Salpigidis again, the only Greek player who looks like he's genuinely international class. A goal and an assist tonight, along with a generally hard working performance adding to previous good work in this year's tournament.

Schweinsteiger will need to step up in the semi finals, really poor performance from him. Constantly caught in possession and slow to move the ball, at times I thought I was watching Scott Parker. Germany were lucky to get away with his mistakes on a couple of occasions when Greece failed to have a clue in the final third early on in the first half.

Glad to see Klose score again, I'm not sure that there's a more likeable player in international tournament football. A Germany Euro 2012 win would really cap what has essentially been a fantastic international career for the striker. If England can't do it (very unlikely to anyway) then I hope Germany go all the way just for this reason alone.

Tonight was a real example of how poor Greece are defensively, Germany could have absolutely bummed them to hell in the first half but poor finishing (Russia says hello) let them down. I'll at least credit Greece for contributing (even if indirectly) to what was a very entertaining and action packed match.

Very tempted to get a membership just so I can put a gif of Merkel celebrating in my sig.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

StarzNBarz said:


> Nice to see Fetfa get some experience in the Euros...


He's only young.

He should be starting come World Cup, if we qualify.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Destiny said:


> He's only young.
> 
> He should be starting come World Cup, if we qualify.


Just looked at your qualifying group and I'll be really shocked if you don't qualify, Only the mighty Slovakia could cause you problems and Bosnia maybe dark horses put Greece should qualify confortably


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*What an interesting tournament on the home front so far. 

Sweden was suppose to win against Ukraine and yet they got badly owned in the first game. 

So here we go against England and match result was expected although they could have won. 

And finally against France and Sweden finally gets victory. Just quite amazing how 2 matches went upside down. Well they got their pride in check. 

But none the less. Portugal was an obvious winner and I don't get why The Republic was even in quarter finals but none the less...good for Portugal. Good luck since you'll need it against your neighbor Spain.

Germany did what was suppose to be done. The tough games for them start now. It can all end in Finals if they meet Spain. That I want to see. *


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Portugal vs Spain/France.
Germany vs England/Italy.

Looking like a great final four.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Some pretty great goals tonight, Khedira and whoever scored that volley were really nice strikes. Germany looked impressive, still my pick to win it and how many games is it they've won in a row now?

Looking forward to Spain/France tomorrow, guessing the semis will be Portugal-Spain and Germany-Italy (don't see us beating Italy unfortunately)


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Germany's defense concerns me if you think they can win this tournament. They allowed Greece back in the match when they offered such little threat. They have the capability of simply outscoring opponents but if they face a team with an inspired defense they could be in trouble

I think England is beating Italy btw, hate to say it, but Italy don't look fit enough in this tournament


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm not that sure that Spain wins against France. They're obviously the better side but they have yet to impress me. Can't wait to see the match tomorrow.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I hope Torres starts


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> I hope Torres starts


Think he will with Fabregas being on the bench again.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think France could really harm Spain if they sit deep but counter attack quickly with DAT PACE.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> I think France could really harm Spain if they sit deep but counter attack quickly with DAT PACE.


France wont try to sit deep and wait for counters.

I can acutally see a 50/50 ball possesion.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dis gonna be a good match! ;D


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Countering won't work for France. But they aren't going to get equal possession against Spain. All they can do is take their chances, and create as many as they can manage. They'd benefit so much if Benzema was a poacher. But he just plays so deep. Don't see Ribery or Nasri getting in much, either. So if the French are to win, they'll be relying on Cabaye. Even though I can safely say that Busquets will have him under chain all night.

So yeah, countering, won't work. Need a man to play the balls to, hold up and try create space, while also getting forward and ready to score. Benzema isn't that person, imo. People were predicting him to win the Golden Boot and he hasn't even scored yet. And, FYI, he has played at 3 international tournaments and never scored a goal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

btw Happy Birthday Zidane!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Here's hoping that the French can pull off an upset. Would be a good feeling going to bed later tonight safe in the knowledge that we are going to have new European Champions and it won't be Spain again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Doesnt matter if Torres starts or not, nobody will be passing to him anyways

Spain will win, most likely. Though honestly I still find it ultra confusing why Benzema is being forced to play so deep


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> I can acutally see a 50/50 ball possesion.


No chance.


----------



## craguuscool (Apr 22, 2006)

Last night was a good night...


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Doesnt matter if Torres starts or not, nobody will be passing to him anyways
> 
> Spain will win, most likely. Though honestly I still find it ultra confusing why Benzema is being forced to play so deep


He is not forced to play deep, he just has to because he doesn't get the ball enough. He is the type of player that needs to touch the ball as much as possible to gain confidence. What do you expect with motherfuckers like Nasri, Menez and Ben Arfa who never give the ball at the right moment ?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

It was scary how much France missed Yohan Cabaye against Sweden. Especially since he was so good against Ukraine, everything good they did went through him. Kind of don't want him to have a great game though :hmm:

Bet on Spain but would rather France went through.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Spain never won against France.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, the first half was pretty boring but second half was super. I thought Greece was in for an upset, but that German squad has too much in it.

Today, it's going to be an epic one. I fancy France's chances today. I really do.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> It was scary how much France missed Yohan Cabaye against Sweden. Especially since he was so good against Ukraine, everything good they did went through him. Kind of don't want him to have a great game though :hmm:
> 
> Bet on Spain but would rather France went through.


With Modric on his way to Madrid, I'm starting to think you're going to have to sell us Cabaye, Mags ep

Of course you won't, because we only want attacking midfielders and wingers. Nothing else matters :hazard

Really hope France win today though. Won't be upset to see the back of Spain.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

modric goes to madrid, sahin to everywhere will go into overdrive.

hell, if spurs are smart, they might try and get 15 mil + sahin.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Modrić + Alonso as two DMs = MINDBLOWN.


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

What about Khedira ?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Surely with Alonso/Khedira/Lass/Kaka/Sahin/Granero/Gago, Real don't need Modric too. Insane tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have a sneaky suspicion gago might end up with us. we tried to sign him before he went to roma, roma arent keeping him, and real dont want him.

kaka is probably leaving too. plus jose wants 2 world class players in every position.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Where would Kaka even go that would be willing to pay his wages?,


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

ABKiss said:


> He is not forced to play deep, he just has to because he doesn't get the ball enough. He is the type of player that needs to touch the ball as much as possible to gain confidence. What do you expect with motherfuckers like Nasri, Menez and Ben Arfa who never give the ball at the right moment ?


Menez is gold


----------



## ABKiss (Aug 24, 2008)

Never gives the ball and needs 10 chances before scoring ONE goal. SO GOLD. (Y)


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

craguuscool said:


> Last night was a good night...


Awesome. 

My friend had £10 on Germany 4-1. Trololololol


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Would have wanted Kaka a couple of years ago. Too old now, no top club would be in for him.



JoeRulz said:


> Spain never won against France.


History gets broken all the time in the sport. Despite not being that great in the tournament so far, this is STILL Spain's golden generation. France have a good chance though. Came a long way from being absolutely deplorable in 2010.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

When I was watching 2006 Worldcup, I was thinking that there was no way in hell France would beat Spain. But obviously I was wrong.
So who knows what would happen today.
However, big difference is that 2006 France had Zidane.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> When I was watching 2006 Worldcup, I was thinking that there was no way in hell France would beat Spain. But obviously I was wrong.
> So who knows what would happen today.
> However, big difference is that 2006 France had Zidane.


not even close to the same situation


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain to play 4-6 again and lose this time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Where would Kaka even go that would be willing to pay his wages?,


I think Wenger still wants him. He'd probably go for a loan deal, or bid 10 million + Denilson though. :wenger


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

1 hour left :mark:

Edit: France starting with Lloris; Reveillere, Rami, Koscielny, Clichy; Debuchy, M'Vila, Cabaye, Malouda, Ribery & Benzema.

Nasri & Menez on the bench


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

What formation is that? Where is Debuchy playing?


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That looks like an odd team to play - Malouda starting over Nasri is hilarious.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Menez has looked pretty average from what I saw of him


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't know if it's true though. Has been posted by Nasri's Facebook.

And yeah, Malouda starting instead of Nasri is indeed BS.

Maybe because Nasri abused Alou Diarra after the Sweden game...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

debuchy playing right mid i presume in a 4-5-1 with ribery on the left


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pass Debuchy pon the left hand side


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey it is a 4-5-1 :hb

malouda playing is a joke.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol what is that coach up to?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain has never beatn France in a competitive game before?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

So France have gone ultra defensive and Spain have 6 midfielders, no striker? :hmm:

5-5 draw then.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Vader13 said:


> That looks like an odd team to play - Malouda starting over Nasri is hilarious.





SonoShion said:


> Don't know if it's true though. Has been posted by Nasri's Facebook.
> 
> And yeah, Malouda starting instead of Nasri is indeed BS.
> 
> Maybe because Nasri abused Alou Diarra after the Sweden game...


*Nasri's most likely been dropped in favour of team unity. It's been widely reported that Nasri's style of play is counter-productive within the French system, the way he holds onto the ball for too long and wander out of position/into other players zones which skews the whole shape of the team.

Ben Arfa's found his way into Blanc's bad books too, I expect we wont see him again at this tournament (because he'll stay on the bench all game as France get knocked out by Spain)*


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nah no penalty Fabregas


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spain are so boring to watch.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't care who wins this but I think Spain may have too much for France.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Alonso!!!

As simple as that


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Beauty. XABI ALONSO. Great work leading up to the goal.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

2 right backs? Not enough :barkley

Debuchy you fucked up. Thank god for that, game really needed a goal.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Alonso's 40th goal!!!!!!!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Mistake by Debuchy and ALONSO scores. Wanna see some goals in this match, just like the German/Greek game.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Benzema is having a Rooney 2010 tournament.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Was great work from Jordi Alba to create the goal.

And by the way, only 2000 Spain fans and 800 France fans are there tonight!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Unfair yellow card


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Ain't gonna get past Iker Casillas boy


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

France needed to score first for this match to have any entertainment factor at all.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

France look shambles.

Spain are comfortable at the moment.

How can you have Nasri out?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Clichy is so overrated. I think they should bring Evra in the second half. Clichy has been shit in this match. 

Spain are so fucking boring to watch, even Chelsea are more entertaining than them.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Spain piss me off. I don't mind if they pass the ball a lot, but at least score some goals.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Spain piss me off. I don't mind if they pass the ball a lot, but at least score some goals.


Or even create chances. It pisses me off how people criticise other teams for not playing this "total football". Fuck that. I can admire it, it's incredibly impressive, but nothing else.

Seriously, they just probe around the box and retain possession. It's actually incredibly conservative, not attacking minded at all like people like to make out, they just have the players to make it effective.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Or even create chances. It pisses me off how people criticise other teams for not playing this "total football". Fuck that. I can admire it, it's incredibly impressive, but nothing else.
> 
> Seriously, they just probe around the box and retain possession. It's actually incredibly conservative, not attacking minded at all like people like to make out, they just have the players to make it effective.


I dont know why people say it is beautiful football. It is shit football. I hate it.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Benzema has been terrible in the tournament so far.

France has been pretty depleted.


Edit:

Amazing, beautiful football is Argentina and Arsenal for me; partly because I support them. 

For a neutral, it's boring (Spain's style), but for their supporters, I don't think they care.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh, and at last have fucking striker on the field. I mean they have Llorente who could score against most teams, but they insist on a 6-man midfield, or Fernando fucking Torres.


----------



## Osama bin Laden (Jun 23, 2012)

Spain to win.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't think I could watch Spain vs. Portugal. They're in my Top 5 most hated teams (with Real Madrid, Man United, Stoke City) and the amount of cunts on the field would be quite something.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

My uncle just called from England and gave me a speech of how England will beat Italy tomorrow, and will probably beat Germany too. He also said if Lampards goal was allowed in 2010 they would have probably gone on to win. Now I really hope England lose tomorrow. :whiteknight


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Benzema has been awful.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, I get it, Del Basque or whatever your name is, you personally despise Juan Mata.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Bring on Giroud!


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Really wanted to see Mata instead of Pedro on the left wing.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I am going to say it. Spain are fucking boring to watch. I hope they lose to Portugal if they go through tonight or whomever they play in the final if they get there


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Come on Oliver!! Dont want to see Spain v Portugal as a semi final.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

They said Greece was boring.

This is a disgrace!


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Wank match. This is the reason why yanks dont like football and call it soccer. Boooooooring.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

PENAL PENAL PENAL PENAL................ PENALTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Worst game of the tournament. By a mile.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Destiny said:


> They said Greece was boring.
> 
> This is a disgrace!


You know what? I slagged off Greece on here as much as anyone but even Greece were more entertaining to watch then this shit being played by Spain.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Game. Set. Match. Spaniards.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Easily given but the Ref was putting the match out of its misery.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Was hoping :torres would take the penalty. Can see Spain beating Portugal and making the final.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

God dammit Spain. For all the great attacking players you have, you sure know how to play like boring cunts.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Worst game I've seen in the whole tournament. France were playing like they are comfortably leading.

Hope Portugal take out Spain in the semis. I just hate the way they play. Score an early one and then pass the ball around for the rest of the match. And when they are up against a team with some name to their claim but no inspiration to change the result, this is the type of shit we get. Was also the same at the 08 finals against Germany.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

What a pathetic match. So boring. Easily the worst match of the tournament so far.



ROH Fan #1 said:


> Wank match. This is the reason why yanks dont like football and call it soccer. Boooooooring.


It was just a match. Not all matches are like this.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well who needs to attack when your opponment doesn't want to attack or keep the ball

Poor tactics and poor effort from France, finished 2'nd in there group that they favorites to win, 1 win in 4 games and only 2 goals, been a bit of a disaster for them really


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

France never recovered from the beating they took from Sweden :

Really shitty game. Portugal-Spain should be better. Then we might actually get some sort of feelings in the game. This game looked like 22 players not giving a shit in a friendly.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Fuck I hate Spanish football


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Fargerov said:


> Bring on Giroud!


Quite possibly the worst substition of the night :downing 

How on earth did the French coach drop Nasri from the starting line up? Atrocious move that was. And why isn't Benzema playing in his original role? France have been inconvincing and well below par from the outset of this tournament. They didn't even look like a threat going foward today. Ribery was the only lively player up front. The rest were shit.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

choke2death how many teams do you support overall?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, now that France are gone, I guess i'm going to support Italy.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Lol at people complaining about Spain's "boring" play. 

It's awesome and a treat to watch


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

What a disappointment of a game. I cannot stand both Iberian teams but in this case, I want Portugal to batter Spain if Spain are going to insist on playing dross like they did tonight.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> choke2death how many teams do you support overall?


Club: Real Madrid
National: Germany

I also like the way Portugal play so I often side with them in matches that I'm neutral on. Where did you get the impression that I supported any other?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

That was a lot less exciting than I was expecting, France was mediocre


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Pretty boring match to be honest, but wasn't really expecting much from Spain. But that second half just wasn't entertaining at all. No real effort from either team and Spain were just as bad as France when it came to keeping the ball.

Bring on tomorrow is all I can say!!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

At least France were much better in this tournament than in 2010. Clichy was terrible. Gave so much space to Silva everytime and was at fault for not marking Alonso in that goal. He is overrated. Evra should have started tbh. He would have done a much better job.



Alim said:


> Lol at people complaining about Spain's "boring" play.
> 
> *It's awesome and a treat to watch*


Not sure if serious.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

It was lovely to finally be able to watch a game on TV, in HD, with decent commentary for once. Shame it wasn't the most exciting of games, but it was great to see the Spanish boss the game, and Clichy look like a geek.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Wank match. This is the reason why yanks dont like football and call it soccer. Boooooooring.


Well tbh this is the worst game of the whole euros so far


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Alim said:


> Lol at people complaining about Spain's "boring" play.
> 
> It's awesome and a treat to watch


A lot of people on this forum don't actually understand football, which is why they find Spain boring.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alim said:


> Lol at people complaining about Spain's "boring" play.
> 
> It's awesome and a treat to watch


I like teams that try to attack, not play keep ball.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> Ireland had more shots on target v Spain than France (2-1).


So bad.

Spain can fuck off. Save_us.Germany222.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Expecting Spain to beat Portugal and make the final again


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bananas said:


> A lot of people on this forum don't actually understand football, which is why they find Spain boring.


I can appreciate it but it is most certainly boring. They are technically brilliant and it's incredibly effective, but they value keeping the ball more than creating chances. They don't take risks, it's a more conservative style than people think, they just have the players to make it work.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> A lot of people on this forum don't actually understand football, which is why they find Spain boring.


:kenny so because we find a game boring we don't understand football? That was a dull match. There is a massive difference between the way barca play which is good football and the pile of rubbish that Spain play like. Spain just keep possession for the sake to play defensively.

Just because you like it does not mean everyone who hates it knows nothing about football


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> A lot of people on this forum don't actually understand football, which is why they find Spain boring.


or why people think Chelsea didn't deserve to win the Champs League...

For the record, Spanish football is boring as fuck though.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny so because we find a game boring we don't understand football? That was a dull match. There is a massive difference between the way barca play which is good football and the pile of rubbish that Spain play like. Spain just keep possession for the sake to play defensively.
> 
> Just because you like it does not mean everyone who hates it knows nothing about football


You don't understand football. Deal with it.



chr1st0 said:


> or why people think Chelsea didn't deserve to win the Champs League...
> 
> For the record, Spanish football is boring as fuck though.


You also don't understand football.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

We're not football intellectuals.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny so because we find a game boring we don't understand football? That was a dull match. There is a massive difference between the way barca play which is good football and the pile of rubbish that Spain play like. Spain just keep possession for the sake to play defensively.
> 
> Just because you like it does not mean everyone who hates it knows nothing about football


Barca style of play is ok, not so great tbh.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao bananas really not sure if serious


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I like teams that try to attack, not play keep ball.


It's called a ball-possessive system. Keep the ball and make the other team work for it, making them get out of position. Once they do, you make them pay for their mistake like Spain did on the first goal.

I don't even watch soccer a whole lot and understand the game better than you guys. For shame.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Bananas is talking nonsense.



Alim said:


> It's called a ball-possessive system. Keep the ball and make the other team work for it, making them get out of position. Once they do, you make them pay for their mistake like Spain did on the first goal.
> 
> I don't even watch soccer a whole lot and understand the game better than you guys. For shame.


It is effective, no one is doubting that. It it just not nice to watch. It is boring but effective.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Expecting Spain to beat Portugal and make the final again


Don't think it will happen. Expecting big game enaldo to take them out  
Seriously though, Portugal aren't going to be an easy team to beat. They've been exciting so far. Even against the Germans they threatened. Ronaldo, Nani, Meireles, Coentrao, Pepe are all having a good tournament so far and they seem to be understanding each other more and more with every game they play. I'll be rooting for Portugal against Spain in the Semis.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alim said:


> It's called a ball-possessive system. Keep the ball and make the other team work for it, making them get out of position. Once they do, you make them pay for their mistake like Spain did on the first goal.
> 
> I don't even watch soccer a whole lot and understand the game better than you guys. For shame.


I know, I fucking know. I just said I appreciate how effective it is and how difficult it is to execute but how the fuck is that exciting to watch?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> You don't understand football. Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> You also don't understand football.


No you don't understand football or the fact that someone can find something you like boring. Dumbass. 




Alim said:


> It's called a ball-possessive system. Keep the ball and make the other team work for it, making them get out of position. Once they do, you make them pay for their mistake like Spain did on the first goal.
> 
> I don't even watch soccer a whole lot and understand the game better than you guys. For shame.


No one has said it is not effective. We have said it was boring which it is.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Chain Gang solider said:


> :lmao bananas really not sure if serious


Typical LOLerpool fan response. Liverpool haven't played good football since the 80s and have no sense of what it is.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Don't think it will happen. Expecting big game enaldo to take them out
> Seriously though, Portugal aren't going to be an easy team to beat. They've been exciting so far. Even against the Germans they threatened. Ronaldo, Nani, Meireles, Coentrao, Pepe are all having a good tournament so far and they seem to be understanding each other more and more with every game they play. I'll be rooting for Portugal against Spain in the Semis.


Should be a really good match, if both teams bring their best.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Bananas said:


> A lot of people on this forum don't actually understand football, which is why they find Spain boring.


Ridiculous. Just because this defensive tiki-taka style of football is not everyone's cup of tea (and understandably so) that by default means they don't understand football? There are many different ways to play football, not just in the manner that Spain play.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

#Anyonebutspain


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

This whole discussion is dumb. How anyone can say finding a certain style of gameplan boring means they know nothing about the sport is pure stupidity. Off course it works and is effective but its not for everyone.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Repeat plz.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Of course we get what Spain are doing. But its still boring as hell. Its like watching handball. 20-30 passes between players until they find a gap in the defense. Im sure some like that sort of thing. But from a neutral standpoints its just not interesting.

And didnt really help that France was playing poor aswell. So we had two teams that did nothing on the offense side, both teams looked like they were playing a friendly. 
I can only hope Portugal gets an early goal and we got a game out of it.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Club: Real Madrid
> National: Germany
> 
> I also like the way Portugal play so I often side with them in matches that I'm neutral on. Where did you get the impression that I supported any other?


I thought you mentioned that you also supported a couple of Italian teams and whatnot.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

R.K.O Peep said:


> No you don't understand football or the fact that someone can find something you like boring. Dumbass.


You're a LOLerpool fan too aren't you? Not surprising.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Anyone who says Spain play more exciting football than Blackpool or Peterborough DON'T UNDERSTAND FOOTBALL.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Spain are good to watch, until they score. When Spain score they just keep it and run down the clock. When they actually try to get forward, it's very entertaining to watch.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> I know, I fucking know. I just said I appreciate how effective it is and how difficult it is to execute but how the fuck is that exciting to watch?


Some of the passes Spain pulls off are magnificent, a treat to watch such a high skilled team make other teams look like such fools


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas said:


> Typical LOLerpool fan response. Liverpool haven't played good football since the 80s and have no sense of what it is.


:kenny

Anything to take a shot at Liverpool amirite?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> You're a LOLerpool fan too aren't you? Not surprising.


Wow....... Either you are a troll or just can't stand someone disagreeing with you. No one is saying it is ineffective. It works that much is clear. But it is boring. 

Oh and btw Liverpool have played boring under our last two manager and for the majority of the Rafa's time at Liverpool. Who do you support?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

this might sound shocking but i thought malouda was really good tonight

ribery was fantastic.

but benzema was gash and when nasri came on, he was a ghost until the end


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Anyone who says Spain play more exciting football than Blackpool or Peterborough DON'T UNDERSTAND FOOTBALL.


It isn't an issue of comparisons. Obviously personal preference will come to bear in certain ways. But those who don't respect the beauty of Spain's passing football, they're not football fans. They might be sports fans, but they're not football fans.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Alim said:


> Lol at people complaining about Spain's "boring" play.
> 
> It's awesome and a treat to watch


:jay2

Spain brought Siesta to the tournament rather than Iniesta.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Regardless of their tactics and how effective it is, Spain are simply boring to watch. I just hope their match with Portugal doesn't become a repeat of their World Cup match in 2010 when they scored a goal and despite Portugal's best efforts, the end result was the same. I'm hoping for a 2004 repeat this time. And if Germany vs Spain happens again, I really hope that Germany put their best efforts into making it more exciting and actually put the pressure on Spain instead of a 2008 repeat which would be dreadful.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I thought you mentioned that you also supported a couple of Italian teams and whatnot.


I used to be into AC Milan's matches since they showed on TV every week a long, long time ago but then I just completely forgot about them. I also supported Inter briefly during the 2010 season because that's what I do with every team that takes out Barcelona. But I've gotten over them completely and my focus is completely on Real & Germany.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> It isn't an issue of comparisons. Obviously personal preference will come to bear in certain ways. But those who don't respect the beauty of Spain's passing football, they're not football fans. They might be sports fans, but they're not football fans.


When teams just pass for the sake of it is not fun to watch. Yes Spain are skillful but they are not fun to watch


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Wow....... Either you are a troll or just can't stand someone disagreeing with you. No one is saying it is ineffective. It works that much is clear. But it is boring.
> 
> Oh and btw Liverpool have played boring under our last two manager and for the majority of the Rafa's time at Liverpool. Who do you support?


Don't worry about bannas. Him and Stringer love to find any oppertunity to have a go at pool 



Bananas said:


> It isn't an issue of comparisons. Obviously personal preference will come to bear in certain ways. But those who don't respect the beauty of Spain's passing football, they're not football fans. They might be sports fans, but they're not football fans.


When did anyone disrespect It though? No one said it was bad just that they personally find it boring. Everyone has even said its a good style and works well so I don't even know what you mean bout people not respecting it


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Whilst Spain hardly got (or needed to get) out of 2nd gear, they aren't the sole reason for that match being boring as piss - a lot of it depends on how their opponents intend on playing and as it turned out, France were absolutely terrible. The Spanish played exactly how they set out to - limiting France to as little as the ball as possible, the fact that when France had they ball they were completely useless with it is no fault other than their own. I can't say I'd care to watch Spain on a regular basis though, going off how their games have gone in this tournament - they've played effectively but it certainly doesn't make me want to actively watch them again unless I know the other team is going to make a game of it. I don't care for a team making 1000 passes (random number) and not actively looking to score.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

redeadening said:


> this might sound shocking but i thought malouda was really good tonight
> 
> ribery was fantastic.
> 
> but benzema was gash and when nasri came on, he was a ghost until the end


Funny you say that, because I thought Benzema was the best player France had today. He was the only that seemed to try. Ribery did too but often came up short and the sooner Malouda would be taken off, the better.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Alim said:


> Some of the passes Spain pulls off are magnificent, a treat to watch such a high skilled team make other teams look like such fools


Not really. They're generally pretty standard 5-10 yard passes. It's their movement and control which makes it so difficult to play against. You want great passes, watch Paul Scholes and Andre Pirlo. Xavi and Iniesta incredible passers of the ball, but they tend to keep it simple, especially with Spain.

And fuck this "respect the beauty" stuff. What does that even mean. Should I have respected the beauty of the Italian defending Min the 2003 CL Final? I can respect it's effectiveness but it's not exciting or entertaining to watch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Malouda made some great runs and really took players on

Which is odd seeing as I dont think he's done anything useful in Chelsea blue since Carlo left. and even then, he was on and off

Honestly, I think Spain are most impressive off the ball. The way they defend create a shield is incredible. Getting possession from Spain isnt impossible, doing something with it is


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

BORING :villa


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

As I had suspected, France wouldn't have many answers for Spain's retention, played too deep and had no killer instinct. Time for them to once again reshuffle and figure priorities. Keep Laurent Blanc, though.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Exactly, France blew quite a few openings and they only have themselves to bame for that.

Dam it they shoud ave automatic updates in threads.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Don't worry about bannas. Him and Stringer love to find any oppertunity to have a go at pool


You can´t blame them though, Liverpool is a despicable team :torres


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Every time I try to give football a chance I end up watching one of these dull as fuck matches.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> I used to be into AC Milan's matches since they showed on TV every week a long, long time ago but then I just completely forgot about them. I also supported Inter briefly during the 2010 season because that's what I do with every team that takes out Barcelona. But I've gotten over them completely and my focus is completely on Real & Germany.


I see.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Exciting football. For those wondering what that is.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The worst game I've ever seen is still the first FA Cup final at the new Wembley which was Man Utd vs Chelsea (LITERALLY Mexico vs Portugal from the Simpsons). The thing that bugged me about the game tonight is that France didn't even load up the box in the last 15 mins and launch the ball in. It was bizarre, as if they didn't realise they were losing. Nasri came on, only saw him touch it a couple of times and when he did he just rolled it back to the defence. I could tell straight away in the game vs England that he was 'up for it' and going to play well.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Saying people don't like or know anything about football because they don't enjoy spain is stupid. It's the same as saying " I don't like Lord of the Rings", "well you know nothing about movies, and your not a fan of movies" It's about personal preference.

People respect their play, but don't really like it.

Personally, i like watching them when teams give it a go, and Spain don't score early and pass it for 70-80 minutes with no intent. Italy vs Spain was a good game, and is a good example of this.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

CamillePunk said:


> Every time I try to give football a chance I end up watching one of these dull as fuck matches.


Watch Manchester City vs QPR. Manchester City's last premier league game in the just concluded season.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

France were awful, and Spain's games suffer because they're so technically superior to any other team that no other team can get the ball on them or actually take them on, and therefore just revert to mega defensive tactics which is extremely difficult to break down and results in lots of dull matches. This was one of them.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> I thought you mentioned that you also supported a couple of Italian teams and whatnot.


Joke of a poster who doesn't even support his own country (lmao) and is such a passionate Real Madrid fan he said that Barcelona getting knocked out of the Champions League in the semi finals was more important to him than Madrid qualifying for the final. Also admitted to supporting both Milan sides in the past.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

forza xabi

forza penaldo taking on Barca and real together without his madrid cronies as backup


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Joke of a poster who doesn't even support his own country


Hey, i don't support England. 

Thats unless you mean that supporting another nation, which is a joke tbh.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

nazzac said:


> Hey, i don't support England.
> 
> Thats unless you mean that supporting another nation, which is a joke tbh.


No problem not following your country, but picking another one to follow instead is embarrassing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

what about you seb






i cant even remember the last time you supported penguin


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Yeah like Klose and Poldoski did. :torres


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

funfact, Klose scored in his home country yesterday 

ique2


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

When Greece equalised the ITV commentator said "Greece have wiped out the debt!" :darren


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If Spain decided to play Llorente as a lone striker at any point in this tournament then all of a sudden you would probably generate a more exciting team to watch, there have been countless number of times where I have seen David Silva on the wing with the ball looking desperately for someone to knock in for but only have small players waiting so instead of going for a cross he just passes backwards and it's back to square one, or heck they could even have Mata - Llorante - Silva as there front 3 so you have 2 wingers who are very capable of cutting into the box and can also put a decent ball into the box aswell

Looking foward to tomorow's match, don't think it's going to be a cracker by any stretch of the imagination but they are 2 very even teams so it's all going to come down to the tactics on the day


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> what about you seb
> 
> i cant even remember the last time you supported penguin


You don't see the Chatbox though... ep

Location: Penguin




















enguin


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> funfact, Klose scored in his home country yesterday
> 
> ique2


:lmao


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Tonight's game was really boring and there should be a fairly even split when it comes to blame (although more should go to France).

The French played like they didn't give a fuck, the performances of Benzema and Malouda (awful laziness for the first goal) were garbage and had absolutely no positive effect on the game while Ribery was lively but lacked a brain and an end product. Clichey was also massively disappointing. Moving onto tactics, playing two right backs is stupid against a team that encourages their full backs to push forward at all times. Basically France were inviting Alba to attack at all times because he was allowed to forget about his defensive duties. The double up tactic also failed horribly in the build up for the first goal. If France had actually started with a genuine right sided attacker then they might have had a natural outlet on the right when counter attacking, instead pretty much every move they had down that side broke down or ended up in a cul de sac. The system was poor and the attitude of the French players was even worse.

What irks me most about the Spanish is that they have the players capable of constantly ripping apart teams with exciting attacking moves but they choose to play really conservative football instead. Why not start with Pedro or Jesus Navas, both players who could actually unlock these defensive teams with quick feet and pace? The fact that Spain have started two of their four games in this tournament without a striker/centre forward shows that they are more interested in being functional rather than stylish. If any other team in the world played without a striker (Barcelona and Messi not included for obvious reasons) then they would be hammered by critics for being negative, I don't see why Spain should be excluded just because they have a technical defensive style rather than a physical one. It was so dull watching the ball being played infront of France because of Spain's lack of a natural runner in behind. I like watching the short passing game as much as the next person but when it doesn't lead to a chance for over ten minutes at a time it gets tedious. It's not as if France were playing really deep and were impossible to unlock, their defensive line was really high at times, yet Spain preferred to keep the ball rather than romp onto a thumping win. France were shit, no reason why Spain couldn't batter them.

Spain may go on to be the most successful, functional, clinical and efficient passing side in international football history but they will never be in the same class as the great Brazil sides. Winning in style is what puts those teams a level above in my opinion. I certainly respect Spain for how technically gifted and effective they are, but they should be far more exciting in their play in games like this where the opposition is of very little threat despite bloated reputations.

On a side note, I though Koscielny was France's best player along with Lloris tonight, the only two French players that put in a real shift.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

redeadening said:


> funfact, Klose scored in his home country yesterday
> 
> ique2


Didn't Podolski score against Denmark in Poland too, or was that Ukraine? Cant remember


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bananas, you sound like a massive GEEK with "you don't understand football" and "typical LOLerpool response" is a terrible response on your own behalf. You can do better.... right?

Feared it would turn into a match like that if France didn't really turn up. Little hope when Malouda looks your most dangerous player.

People being harsh on Spain. No need for them to exert themselves more than is needed in a match like that when France aren't looking a threat. Much better to just ride that match out save your energy for when it's needed more against Portugal and in the Final. They'll play better football when they're tested more. 

Sucks that France didn't bring an attacking threat but not enough credit being given to Spain's midfield for killing the match in their favour and making it difficult for France to get anything going. France could have done a lot better themselves for sure but don't overlook it as just France being poor. Any midfield is gonna have a difficult time getting anything going against that Spain midfield. 

Del Bosque clearly saving Llorente for the Final and then unloading him as his secret weapon to win the Tournament. Only explanation for him not playing a single second and preferring Fabregas up front to him. 

Glad that Pedro looked dangerous when he came on. Won't get him a start but w/e. Spain would look more dangerous going forward with Pedro and Navas working the wings and Llorente to aim for up top. Means dropping at least one of Iniesta/Silva though and not playing Torres or Cesc either. Germany are still the only team who look close to even challenging them. *


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Looking foward to tomorow's match, don't think it's going to be a cracker by any stretch of the imagination but they are 2 very even teams so it's all going to come down to the tactics on the day


When was the last time Italy vs England happened? I expect an exciting match, tbh.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> When was the last time Italy vs England happened? I expect an exciting match, tbh.


I believe it was when we drew 0 - 0 away with them to qualify for the 1998 world cup

_________

I mentioned earlier this month that Koscielny is the 2nd best CB in the league, heres some stats for tonights match:


Koscielny against Spain: 44/48 passes (92%), 3/3 tackles, 5 interceptions, 3 blocks, 6 clearances


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Like I said, honestly, the way Spain close down space and move when they dont have the ball is more special than when they have it

Ribery was trying his best but to no avail, MV'ila was solid, I liked Clichy I guess and Malouda was surprisingly lively. Not much else to say though.

France looked like they may stand a chance in the minutes 50 to 60 but afterwards, they were out of their depth

As for Seb, man, I gotta get inside that catbox


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

CC91 said:


> I believe it was when we drew 0 - 0 away with them to qualify for the 1998 world cup


That's right, although that match is probably most famous for what happened in the stands more than what happened on the pitch itself


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

CC91 said:


> I believe it was when we drew 0 - 0 away with them to qualify for the 1998 world cup
> 
> _________
> 
> ...


I'm expecting a similar result tomorrow


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone else praying for extra time tomorrow?

THESE GAMES END TOO QUICKLY


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

There hasn't been a single 0-0 yet, although I'm hoping they score goals but go into extra time aswell


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> That's right, although that match is probably most famous for what happened in the stands more than what happened on the pitch itself


Not to mention Paul Ince going into the changing rooms with a head wound during play, coming back on with a giant bandage and Gazza saying he looked like a pint of guinness!

Very dramatic match, I remember Wrighty almost scored after rounding Pagliuca (I think it was him) but he only managed to hit the post from a tight angle.

We lost the last time we played Italy in a friendly, Vincenzo Montello (former Fulham loanee) 'the little airplane' scored in that match from what I remember.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

danny_boy said:


> That's right, although that match is probably most famous for what happened in the stands more than what happened on the pitch itself


what happened?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Calvin Klein said:


> There hasn't been a single 0-0 yet, although I'm hoping they score goals but go into extra time aswell


Yeah I'm thinking 0 - 0, or maybe either team to sneak it. I dont know!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> what happened?


Riot in the stands between England fans and Italian Police, this is back when English Hooliginism was probably at it's worse, I know they were a couple of isolated incidents at the Germany World Cup involving English fans but back in the late 90's was when it was at it's absoloute worse


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^Yea I remember when hey lost in 1998, crazy hooligans.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Who else thinks Spain plays such a boring football?
All they do is pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, basically passing all the time.
I think Spain is definition of anti-football.
I hope Portugal beats Spain because Portugal plays offensive game, unlike Spain.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Riot in the stands between England fans and Italian Police, this is back when English Hooliginism was probably at it's worse, I know they were a couple of isolated incidents at the Germany World Cup involving English fans but back in the late 90's was when it was at it's absoloute worse


I think some of the firms (and general mass idiots) of the seventies and eighties might disagree with you! Yeah, there were some pretty awful isolated incidents involving England fans in the late nineties/early noughties but English football hooliganism as a whole had massively calmed down (scousers especially) by that point.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Spain are heels. They don't care what the fans want. All they care is that they do what they want and get the win.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^I'd do the same thing


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

redeadening said:


> anyone else praying for extra time tomorrow?
> 
> THESE GAMES END TOO QUICKLY


I hope for that to happen. I'm completely neutral to both sides and it doesn't matter to me who goes through so I hope they play as long as possible. And finally I'll witness a penalty shoot-out where my heart ain't beating for the first time in a long time.

And on the topic of English hooliganism, I always think of the shit that went down following that 5-1 victory against Germany in 2001. My first match where I truly became supportive of Germany so it pissed me off to wake up next morning and see the result.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Who else thinks Spain plays such a boring football?
> All they do is pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, pass, basically passing all the time.
> I think Spain is definition of anti-football.
> I hope Portugal beats Spain because Portugal plays offensive game, unlike Spain.


No, I love watching intricate, creative passing. It's an absolute joy to behold. Portugal are only fun to watch when they get the ball to their wingers, they are hard workers but pretty uninspiring everywhere else on the pitch.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

StarzNBarz said:


> Spain are heels. They don't care what the fans want. All they care is that they do what they want and get the win.


Kinda like Evolution I guess.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

England to beat Italy on penalties. You heard it here first.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

France were a fucking joke. I really expected more from them. Losing to Spain is no embarrassment, but their tournament was a joke. I'm sure there was some in-fighting again. Terrible for les bleus.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> England to beat Italy on penalties. You heard it here first.


I hope England vs Italy goes to penalties as well.
Penalty shootout is the most exciting part of football.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

zidane is rolling over in his grave after that display

and by grave, i mean cake

because its his birthday


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

> You also don't understand football.


Says the guy who tried to compare some Iranian striker to Gerd Muller?

I agree with you on Spain but I can definitely see why some people find their style of play tedious. 

Spain / Italy is still the best match of the tournament imo because Italy actually dared to play Spain at their own game and actually got something out of it. More teams should follow their example seeing as playing deep / parking the bus doesn't seem to work all that often anyway.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Says the guy who tried to compare some Iranian striker to Gerd Muller?


 Ali Daei was actually great.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

To be honest that wasn't the most exciting Spain game ever. But you also has to count that the French were piss poor. They had a freaking trivote and Blanc let Nasri out. Also Spain didn't even tried it. The Spaniard were walking for the major part of the match.
Although we are superior to almost all the teams of the tournament you also has to count the list of injured, the players that end the season ailing and the absolute joke we have as manager.
But saying that Spain way of playing is boring is pure and utter bias. For example take a look at Spain vs Russia from the last EuroCup or the final of that tourney.They are plenty of examples out there. As much as I am a Madrid supporter you have also a lot of examples from Barça. This style is not boring.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> Ali Daei was actually great.


Great, sure. 

One of the best players of all time, definitely not.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Henry Hill said:


> Great, sure.
> 
> One of the best players of all time, definitely not.


 One of the best players in International football though. He is the all-time top goalscorer in international matches.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

This Spain and the Spain at Euro 2008 are a lot different. Aragones' Spain were a lot more attacking and took a lot more risks.

Barca and Spain are similar, but there is one massive difference that does not need to be mentioned. That difference plays a major part in how they attack.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> France were a fucking joke. I really expected more from them. Losing to Spain is no embarrassment, but their tournament was a joke. I'm sure there was some in-fighting again. Terrible for les bleus.


Yeah I was watching the match on ESPN and they even mentioned at one point that there was some arguments going on after the loss to sweeden in the locker room. Hopefully nothing comes of it. They had a great run the last thing they need is to combust again


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

> Says the guy who tried to compare some Iranian striker to Gerd Muller?


Jesus H Christ. You're the second person that's mentioned that now, and both of you completely missed the point I was making.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if other English fans still think our draw with France was an "amazing result". I was never really impressed with what quite honestly is one of the worst French teams in living memory. Yeah, they're far from garbage and England aren't great by any shakes, but it was embarrasing how England set up to defend against them like we were some kind of world football minnows. 

It obviously doesn't matter now because England won their group in spite of ultra negative anti-football tactics (Sweden and Ukraine were both close calls), but I was just interested to see what most people think of the French in comparison to England after reviewing Les Bleus poor european championship's campaign.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> To be honest that wasn't the most exciting Spain game ever. But you also has to count that the French were piss poor. They had a freaking trivote and Blanc let Nasri out. Also Spain didn't even tried it. The Spaniard were walking for the major part of the match.
> Although we are superior to almost all the teams of the tournament you also has to count the list of injured, the players that end the season ailing and the absolute joke we have as manager.
> But saying that Spain way of playing is boring is pure and utter bias. For example take a look at Spain vs Russia from the last EuroCup or the final of that tourney.They are plenty of examples out there. As much as I am a Madrid supporter you have also a lot of examples from Barça. This style is not boring.


:kenny just because you don't think it is boring does not mean other people should find it good to watch. And Barca do not play the same as Spain. Barca try to create chances and score goals. Spain plan today was score a goal and pass for 80 mins. That is boring. Effective but boring


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Banana, I can't believe you compared some Iranian to Gerd Muller.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Oliver-94 said:


> One of the best players in International football though. He is the all-time top goalscorer in international matches.


He is the most prolific but Muller is the finest international goalscorer of all time bar none. He was like a Gomez who never ever missed and always scored in massive occasions.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

> The Manchester City midfielder, who eventually replaced Florent Malouda after 65 minutes as France chased the game, was asked to comment on the defeat after the match by a section French media. Nasri responded by saying: "You're always looking for stories." Before returning to say "go f*** yourself".


http://espnfc.com/en/news/1113871/nasri-loses-cool-france-defeat.html

:lmao


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

AndreBaker said:


> I wonder if other English fans still think our draw with France was an "amazing result". I was never really impressed with what quite honestly is one of the worst French teams in living memory. Yeah, they're far from garbage and England aren't great by any shakes, but it was embarrasing how England set up to defend against them like we were some kind of world football minnows.
> 
> It obviously doesn't matter now because England won their group in spite of ultra negative anti-football tactics (Sweden and Ukraine were both close calls), but I was just interested to see what most people think of the French in comparison to England after reviewing Les Bleus poor european championship's campaign.


To be fair though. at that stage they were what? 21 games unbeaten? It's not hard to see why England were a bit hesistant against them. No one could have predicted things would turn out this way for France. In hindsight yeah we probably should have pressed them more but had we faced them in say the last group game when we saw what they had to offer in the tourney maybe we would have approached it differently


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Jesus H Christ. You're the second person that's mentioned that now, and both of you completely missed the point I was making.


That's because you didn't have a point to begin with. You were trying to insinuate that I was a hypocrite for praising Muller's goalscoring ratio despite not giving Action Man praise for the same thing when to compare the two men as goalscorers is utterly absurd. All you proved was that you hadn't done any research.

When Ronaldo scores ten goals in a world cup I'll happily call him one of the greats of the game.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I am very curious to see how England do against a supposedly more attack minded, 'non catenacco' Italian side.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> No, I love watching intricate, creative passing. It's an absolute joy to behold. *Portugal are only fun to watch when they get the ball to their wingers, they are hard workers but pretty uninspiring everywhere else on the pitch.*


LOL, pretty uninspiring, thats just something pretty ridiculous to say, re-watch Portugal matches.

I was expecting France to upset Spain, but the best team won, definitely.
Tomorrow England wins, i have a feeling.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Joel said:


> http://espnfc.com/en/news/1113871/nasri-loses-cool-france-defeat.html
> 
> :lmao


Don't blame Nasri, that's exactly what they do


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> To be fair though. at that stage they were what? 21 games unbeaten? It's not hard to see why England were a bit hesistant against them. No one could have predicted things would turn out this way for France. In hindsight yeah we probably should have pressed them more but had we faced them in say the last group game when we saw what they had to offer in the tourney maybe we would have approached it differently


An undefeated strak that included ten matches in Euro 2012 qualification group d against world beaters such as Bosnia, Romania, Belarus, Albania and Luxembourg, the rest was made up of non competitive friendly matches. People may also point to France beating Spain in a friendly but England did the same damn thing. There was nothing to fear in reality, obviously the benefit of hindsight strongly confirms this.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

TiagoBarbosa said:


> LOL, pretty uninspiring, thats just something pretty ridiculous to say, re-watch Portugal matches.
> 
> I was expecting France to upset Spain, but the best team won, definitely.
> Tomorrow England wins, i have a feeling.


I've watched enough, they seem disciplined at the back and have two real hard working central midfielders and a pretty mediocre central striker. From what I've seen they're only fun to watch when Action Man and Backflip Boy are running at defenders.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maybe its because I want Spain to win the tournament, but I don't mind watching their style of play. Its probably really boring for a neutral, but I'm sure Spanish fans don't really care how they play as long as they get the win. This is basically how Barca play anyways, except with Barca once they pass to Messi he does what he does, and entertains. Spain don't have that outlet. I wish Villa made the tournament, because I liked him at the World Cup. They don't have a striker to do enough in the final third right now anyways. Torres is Torres, Fabregas won't do it. And Llorente for whatever reason doesn't get starts. Spain won't switch up against Portugal, its gonna be the same style of play. So instead of complaining, people who hate how they play shouldn't watch the game.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Are we ever going to see Mata in this tournament? Would have expected him to atleast make a cameo by now. Deserves more after a quality season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> I've watched enough, they seem disciplined at the back and have two real hard working central midfielders and a pretty mediocre central striker. From what I've seen they're only fun to watch when Action Man and Backflip Boy are running at defenders.


Don't count out Coentrao and Moutinho who are both good fun to watch, Pepe can also be very adventurous sometimes but less so these days.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Henry Hill said:


> Are we ever going to see Mata in this tournament? Would have expected him to atleast make a cameo by now. Deserves more after a quality season.


Shit I totally forogt about him! lol I'm surprised he hasn't even come on yet, just goes to show the quality og players Spain has


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah Concentrao is a pretty exciting player actually. As a team they're not that pretty to watch though. I much prefer watching the likes of Italy, Spain, Holland and Germany.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Yeah Concentrao is a pretty exciting player actually. As a team they're not that pretty to watch though. I much prefer watching the likes of Italy, Spain, Holland and Germany.


I agree that there are many far more exciting teams to watch in international football, but I just thought that it was harsh to say that Nani and Ronaldo were Portugal's only 'thrilling' attackers.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

MRLSH has had a ton of bad shots and matches

hes due for goal of the tournament next game


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Bet he's still in contention for the Ballon D'Marathon though for covering most ground during games.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

redeadening said:


> MRLSH has had a ton of bad shots and matches
> 
> hes due for goal of the tournament next game


You must mean through an Own Goal. He ain't scoring past Spain son 
:side:


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Meireles is awful, all jokes aside.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Typical Chelsea ruining players. Afterall he won the fans player of the year award the season he was with us. Must have been doing something right for the fans to recongnise him in such a way


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

If thats one of our worse players, no wonder Chelsea did so well 

:torres


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Those supporters must be retarded and/or blind.

Even if he was the only player in the league I still wouldn't vote for him.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Spain Euro 2008 and Spain from 2010- present is very different team.
Spain in Euro 2008 was so fun to watch.
I became a Spain fan after watching Euro 2008, but now? Ugh...this team seriously is the most boring champion in recent memory.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^EXACTLY

fuck got my comment bumped again


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny just because you don't think it is boring does not mean other people should find it good to watch. And Barca do not play the same as Spain. Barca try to create chances and score goals. Spain plan today was score a goal and pass for 80 mins. That is boring. Effective but boring


My point is that this game was a bit boring but that the style on a whole is not boring. When the footballers are actually trying and running and searching for gaps it's pretty enjoyable. Nothing beat watching the players combine, make wall pass, move quick, hide the ball to the rival, make through balls, dribble defenses, etc. When Iniesta is dodging like Laudrup and Zidane combined, when Xavi is passing the ball to places where nobody could think of, when Xabi Alonso is making his long-ass pass to change the direction, when Silva seems to stop the clocks only to put the ball in the net, etc, that is beauty.
Of course I am not denying that there is another styles, all of it are valids. Also when a team is in the area defending like no tomorrow the difficulty to perform a enjoyable game decrease.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

T-C said:


> Those supporters must be retarded and/or blind.
> 
> Even if he was the only player in the league I still wouldn't vote for him.


Nah son he was immense for us. Fully deserved. :side:


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Oliver-94 said:


> One of the best players in International football though. *He is the all-time top goalscorer in international matches.*


Stern John is 6th on that list.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

redeadening said:


> If thats one of our worse players, no wonder Chelsea did so well
> 
> :torres






Titus is better.

*insert players face here*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> My point is that this game was a bit boring but that the style on a whole is not boring. When the footballers are actually trying and running and searching for gaps it's pretty enjoyable. Nothing beat watching the players combine, make wall pass, move quick, hide the ball to the rival, make through balls, dribble defenses, etc. When Iniesta is dodging like Laudrup and Zidane combined, when Xavi is passing the ball to places where nobody could think of, when Xabi Alonso is making his long-ass pass to change the direction, when Silva seems to stop the clocks only to put the ball in the net, etc, that is beauty.
> Of course I am not denying that there is another styles, all of it are valids. Also when a team is in the area defending like no tomorrow the difficulty to perform a enjoyable game decrease.


There's no doubt that it's a great style when played to it's full potential, but at the moment? Not so much. Spain have been pretty dull since the 2010 world cup, preffered the way they played under racist Aragones in all honesty.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

posting this again

greatest of all time. he gonna make spain his beeyatch


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

redeadening said:


> posting this again
> 
> greatest of all time. he gonna make spain his beeyatch


That might be taking it a bit too far...


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Post it all you want, Titus' is still better.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ive done the math dammit

MRLSH hits several hundred god awful range shots and has 10 really really bad games to lull his opponents into a false of security...........

THEN HE STRIKES


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Only 10? If he is around for Euro 2016 he may hit the post once.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well you need to take into account his shitty chelsea games hes had too

his last good game was vs benefica, so he's due :side:


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

...and to think I was screaming at my tv for MRLSH to pass during the live broadcast before he spanked that in, much in the same way that Steven Gerrard screamed at Xabi Alonso (not similar at all really, Gerrard was on the pitch and not sat scratching his arse on the sofa) before the Spaniard lobbed Marlon Beresford from his own half against Luton a few years ago in the fa cup. Shows what I know!


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> There's no doubt that it's a great style when played to it's full potential, but at the moment? Not so much. Spain have been pretty dull since the 2010 world cup, preffered the way they played under racist Aragones in all honesty.


Also you have to add to that that teams didn't expect that style from Spain. Now teams park the bus in the majority of the cases(Italy did well though and tried to play some offensive football). I am not against that but it obstruct the gameplay and thus make a good pass or chain some moves is more difficult.
Another thing I see is that the team is foccusing the attack in Arbeloa's wing(due to sides consider him a joke and let him space whereas Alba is well covered). Arbeloa is dreadfull at attacking and he even moves backwards when he is giving space. At least he is good on defence but he can't cross the ball or center to save his life.
Del Bosque is lame; there is no doubt about that. Until now he didn't even play with Cazorla, who finish the season in a beast mode and is the only one who can score a free kick in the team, and only for a few minutes. Also is a joke that neither Llorente or Silva haven't play a single time. The guy have confine to a handful of players and that is gonna pay off at the end. 
It is true that with Aragones we play better (despite having a worst team)but he was no racist XD. He was only an old man who call a black person "black". He didn't even insult Henry.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Spanish Lariato said:


> Also you have to add to that that teams didn't expect that style from Spain. Now teams park the bus in the majority of the cases(Italy did well though and tried to play some offensive football). I am not against that but it obstruct the gameplay and thus make a good pass or chain some moves is more difficult.
> Another thing I see is that the team is foccusing the attack in Arbeloa's wing(due to sides consider him a joke and let him space whereas Alba is well covered). Arbeloa is dreadfull at attacking and he even moves backwards when he is giving space. At least he is good on defence but he can't cross the ball or center to save his life.
> Del Bosque is lame; there is no doubt about that. Until now he didn't even play with Cazorla, who finish the season in a beast mode and is the only one who can score a free kick in the team, and only for a few minutes. Also is a joke that neither Llorente or Silva haven't play a single time. The guy have confine to a handful of players and that is gonna pay off at the end.
> It is true that with Aragones we play better (despite having a worst team)but he was no racist XD. He was only an old man who call a black person "black". He didn't even insult Henry.


All good points, although I will add that there have been plenty of recent occasions where Spain have chose to play within themselves rather than turn the screw on teams who shouldn't be able to cope with them. I can understand it being difficult when faced with excellent defensive performances (like against Croatia who were inspired by Schildenfeld) but France were completely there for the taking tonight, it's occasions like this where Spain really annoy me with their complacency.

I would like Spain to try different players from the start instead of being so one dimensional, but I guess they will continue to go with what's tried and tested, a team that will win trophies regardless of style awards from armchair critics. Certainly not brave but definitely sensible.

Opposition teams definitely view Arbeloa as Spain's weakness going forward and the player to allow time on the ball, that's for sure! Sometimes I wonder why Spain don't just play a winger at right back (ok, not seriously!) due to the lack of actual defending required against certain teams.

It's true that Spain were more of an unknown quantity under Aragones during 2006-2008 due to years of underperforming from the Spanish national team. The 'racist' comment was just me mucking about, it wasn't really meant to be serious, don't want to open up an entirely new can of worms!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Joke of a poster who doesn't even support his own country (lmao) and is such a passionate Real Madrid fan he said that Barcelona getting knocked out of the Champions League in the semi finals was more important to him than Madrid qualifying for the final. Also admitted to supporting both Milan sides in the past.


Ah yes I recall. Didn't he also say he'd be happy if some Madrid guy breaks Messi's leg?
EDIT; 


Choke2Death said:


> If we score a draw on Saturday, *I have no problem with Pepe going dirty and breaking Messi's leg.*


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


And on topic, I'm pretty sure that Spain wouldn't be playing 6 in the midfield if a reliable striker was available.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

The way Spain play football is basically how George St. Pierre fights. Effective but not one for the neutrals.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Ah yes I recall. Didn't he also say he'd be happy if some Madrid guy breaks Messi's leg?
> EDIT;
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


Thankfully, it would not have made a difference since Barcelona lost both.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Ah yes I recall. Didn't he also say he'd be happy if some Madrid guy breaks Messi's leg?
> EDIT;
> :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> ...


:troll


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Spain were terrible to watch minus Xavi and Iniesta. 

France should be ashamed they let that pile of cunt shit Xabi Alonso score 2 goals on them. :evra


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

crying over how spain play when the opposition doesnt even force them to really attack, and they still score 2 goals from their defensive mid. :lol france.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spanish Lariato said:


> To be honest that wasn't the most exciting Spain game ever. But you also has to count that the French were piss poor. They had a freaking trivote and Blanc let Nasri out. Also Spain didn't even tried it. The Spaniard were walking for the major part of the match.
> Although we are superior to almost all the teams of the tournament you also has to count the list of injured, the players that end the season ailing and the* absolute joke we have as manager.*
> But saying that Spain way of playing is boring is pure and utter bias. For example take a look at Spain vs Russia from the last EuroCup or the final of that tourney.They are plenty of examples out there. As much as I am a Madrid supporter you have also a lot of examples from Barça. This style is not boring.


How is he a joke? He won a world cup for Christ sake. He won the first world cup for Spain. People have different opinions. Many find that style boring. You dont find that style boring because you are Spanish. We are not being bias. Of course they are going to be some exceptions where those matches are good like Italy vs Spain. But most of Spain matches are boring.



EGame said:


> Spain were terrible to watch minus Xavi and Iniesta.
> 
> France should be ashamed they let that pile of cunt shit Xabi Alonso score 2 goals on them. :evra


Xavi and Iniesta were not great to watch either. They did nothing worth mentioning in the match.



HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> And on topic, I'm pretty sure that Spain wouldn't be playing 6 in the midfield if a reliable striker was available.


They should give Llorente a chance.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Vader13 said:


> The way Spain play football is basically how George St. Pierre fights. Effective but not one for the neutrals.




only how he's fought since after UFC 94. Before that he was epic. 


Alba getting me 20 points in euro fantasy :mark:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> crying over how spain play when the opposition doesnt even force them to really attack, and they still score 2 goals from their defensive mid. :lol france.


Exactly, no one's calling out on how bad France was


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Spain do play a dull style of Football. They'd be murdered if this was South America. However, last night, it wasn't just Spain. France was terrible. They were shockingly terrible. Even I didn't expect this level of terribleness from them.

Nasri had a problem with the dressing room after the Sweden game and Ben Arfa told Blanc to "fuck himself," after the loss, so that's why Nasri got benched and Ben Arfa didn't even make an appearance.

Yesterday, I have to question the manager. He got it tactically wrong. Italy took it to Spain and Spain couldn't beat them. France isn't as good as Italy, but at least, they could have played them instead of hoping for a respectable 1-0 loss. Even after Alonso scored, France wanted to hold on and not allow it to be 2-0 instead of going all out and playing to the team's strength. I don't want Spain to win anything. Yet, after France's dismal show last night, yesterday, it would have been a disgrace if France had gone through. Regardless, Nasri should have started. And, the formation in the second half should have been a diamond 4-4-2 with Giroud coming in for Malouda. It was shocking from Blanc.

I'm not big on both Portugal and Spain, so it's going to be one dull affair for me, personally. I really hope Big Game Ronaldo shows the door to Spain. He's been having a massive tournament so far. Highly unlikely though. The only teams that can stop Spain in the tournament are Germany and Italy (based on their first game). I hope Low doesn't screw it up like in 2010. A Germany/Spain Final is looking the likeliest now. Sucks because it's just a repeat of 2008.

Spain is seriously challenging Brazil and Argentina as the "most dominant team." Brazil has the successes from '58 - '70 (3 WCs), while Argentina had them from '78 - '93 (2 WCs, 1 Final; 2 Copas Americas). If Spain win it, it's going to be the big three now in terms of domination.




Henry Hill said:


> Are we ever going to see Mata in this tournament? Would have expected him to atleast make a cameo by now. Deserves more after a quality season.


I don't know much about the Spanish National side, but Del Bosque seems to have favorites in the squad. How Llorente never starts is beyond me! And, why isn't Mata getting any game time? This is absurd.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Spain continue to bore and play 4-6-0, but really France were shit and didn't put any sort of pressure on them. Awful game overall.

Just hope Spain don't win tbh, definitely behind Germany.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why are everyone talking about Spain and Germany? everyone knows England are winning this.

We'll dominate Italy today and win 1-0 with our only shot on target, we'll destroy Germany in the semi on penalties after a brave courageous 0-0 draw and then we'll ease past boring boring Spain 5-0 in the final with a BIG MAN hat trick (literally, he is going to confuse them by doing a trick with a hat)

England's trophy, BANK ON IT. If it ain't about the money Hodgson just don't care.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:balo2 ique2 ^^


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

Even if England do go out tonight I won't be to dissapointed. They have already exceeded my expectations so anything else from now on is a big bonus.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Mario is going to wish he did those push ups while he is being out paced by :terry

ENGLAND'S LION.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Guardian readers poll for best and worst "imaginary teams" of the Group Stages 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/blog/2012/jun/20/euro-2012-readers-player-ratings

*Best 11*

GK: Manuel Neuer (Germany) 7.47
RB: Theodor Gebre Selassie (Czech Republic) 6.70
CB: Mats Hummels (Germany) 7.93
CB: Daniel Agger (Denmark) 7.50
LB: Fabio Coentrao (Portugal) 6.90
RM: David Silva (Spain) 7.00
CM: Sami Khedira (Germany) 7.30
CM: Andrea Pirlo (Italy) 7.20
LM: Andrés Iniesta (Spain) 7.67
ST: Zlatan Ibrahimovic (Sweden) 7.40
ST: Mario Mandzukic (Croatia) 7.40

*Worst 11*

GK: Shay Given (Ireland) 4.47
RB: Gregory van der Wiel (Holland) 4.43
CB: Richard Dunne (Ireland) 4.90
CB: Sean St Ledger (Ireland) 5.00
LB: Stephen Ward (Ireland) 4.00
RM: Arjen Robben (Holland) 4.47
CM: Nigel de Jong (Holland) 4.67
CM: Glenn Whelan (Ireland) 4.17
LM: Aiden McGeady (Ireland) 4.43
ST: Robbie Keane (Ireland) 4.17
ST: Robin van Persie (Holland) 4.93

*BEST PLAYER COUNTRY BY COUNTRY*

*Poland* Robert Lewandowski 6.60
*Greece* Giorgios Karagounis 6.27
*Russia* Alan Dzagoev 6.63
*Czech Rep* Theodor Gebre Selassie 6.70
*Holland* Wesley Sneijder 6.03
*Denmark* Daniel Agger 7.50
*Germany* Mats Hummels 7.93
*Portugal* Fábio Coentrão 6.90
*Spain* Andrés Iniesta 7.67
*Italy* Andrea Pirlo 7.20
*Ireland* Keith Andrews 5.10
*Croatia* Mario Mandzukic 7.40
*France* Hugo Lloris 6.17
*England* Steven Gerrard 7.10
*Ukraine* Andriy Yarmolenko 6.37
*Sweden* Zlatan Ibrahimovic 7.40


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> Exactly, no one's calling out on how bad France was


I did, and also went into quite a lot of detail actually. This page doesn't represent the whole thread. 

France were fucking awful on the night and have showed themselves up for being totally bang average throughout this tournament. I just wish Spain would punish truly shit performances with pummelings, they have the players to do it.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think Italy vs England is going to be a shit match. Hope i am wrong though. 

Montolivo is going to start instead of Motta :lmao


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Rush said:


> only how he's fought since after UFC 94. Before that he was epic.
> 
> 
> Alba getting me 20 points in euro fantasy :mark:


Tell me about it, he's the reason why I started watching MMA. This probably also goes for those who are fans of Spain but I still enjoy watching him fight as I like how easy he makes it look at times but I can definitely understand why some people would find it utterly boring. Just one time Georges, just one time beat the shit out of someone again!


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> If it ain't about the money Hodgson just don't care.














Samoon said:


> Montolivo is going to start instead of Motta :lmao


Good. Second rate Brazilian.











:lol


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Samoon said:


> How is he a joke? He won a world cup for Christ sake. He won the first world cup for Spain. People have different opinions. Many find that style boring. You dont find that style boring because you are Spanish. We are not being bias. Of course they are going to be some exceptions where those matches are good like Italy vs Spain. But most of Spain matches are boring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was Iniesta's perfect pass to Alba that set up the first goal. :gun:


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

MarkOut4Barrett said:


> Even if England do go out tonight I won't be to dissapointed. They have already exceeded my expectations so anything else from now on is a big bonus.


 I'm very confident that England will not go out tonight.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

everyone finally gets excited for the england team so they'll no doubt get beat tonight.

Please prove me wrong lads.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hopefully England gets eliminated tonight.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

> Ireland Keith Andrews 5.10


Admire his greatness.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The competition for Ireland's best player in the tournament was definitely fierce, when you play in midfield next to Glenn Whelan then you know you must be great to be number one.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:woy

What a hideous looking thing, I'll never understand why someone would do that


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i reckon they got rooney's face spot on


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Looks better than the real thing...


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Rooney looks more like the gay love child (yes, I know it's not really possible) of cartoon characters Bobby Hill and fat Louie than his usual Shrek self in that tattoo.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'm sure my gran, Sloth from the Goonies and a down's kid are thrilled that they're on his back.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

AndreBaker said:


> Rooney looks more like the gay love child (yes, I know it's not really possible) of cartoon characters Bobby Hill and fat Louie than his usual *Shrek* self in that tattoo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Green Light said:


> I'll never understand why someone would do that


Never underestimate what some morons will do to get their picture in a newspaper.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Hopefully England gets eliminated tonight.


Why do you hate England so much?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Haven't had time to get any sleep since waking up at 4AM for the last game. Gonna have to have been up for over 27 hrs to watch this fucking match. Red Bull time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Man, this is going to be tight. I hope it goes to Penalties. Makes for an exciting time.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Hope it's Germany vs England on semifinal.
I love seeing England saying that they'll win against Germany this time yet failing every time.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rooting for England tonight although I don't fancy their chances of unlocking the Italian defence. Chiellini out is a boost though so maybe :rooney will be in his BEAST mode tonight and fire 3 past Buffon :side:

I hope Ashley Young gets dropped though. Has been shitty all tournament and came good only in the last match against Ukraine. I can fathom why he's selected above the likes of Ox and Walcott. He's levels above the two but tbf, he's been underperforming.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ashley Young has shown glimpse's of his ability during this tournament but has largely been unimpressive although Glen Johnson has been fucking worse and my gut is telling me that he will commit an error that will gift the Italians a goal but I hope I am wrong

Strange to think that despite the low expectations and the criticisms of Hodgson's England team selection that if we do win tonight then it will be the first time we will be in the semi-final of a major tournament since Euro 96


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Expectations at the highest point means England will lose.

COME ON ROY


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Hope it's Germany vs England on semifinal.
> I love seeing England saying that they'll win against Germany this time yet failing every time.


I think they've played 5 times this century (Euro 2000 game, World Cup 2002 qualifiers, friendly in Germany when England won with a second string, 2010 World Cup game) and England have won 3 of them. Including a 5-1. So hardly "failing every time".

But if we can get past Italy, we won't be beating them this time, nor will many people be expecting us to beat them. Reaching the semi finals would be brilliant though considering it'd be our best result at a tournament for 16 years despite being manager-less just a few months ago and with our weakest tournament squad in all that period. Woy has already reached the realistic 'target' for England in this tournament, by getting us out of the group - winning it no less. Anything now is a bonus for us.

:lions :lions :lions


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

England are unchanged.

Hope to United 3 all score hat tricks.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Ashley Young has to be the worst "regular starter" in the Euros so far. Has been tepid.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Seb said:


> I think they've played 5 times this century (Euro 2000 game, World Cup 2002 qualifiers, friendly in Germany when England won with a second string, 2010 World Cup game) and England have won 3 of them. Including a 5-1. So hardly "failing every time".
> 
> But if we can get past Italy, we won't be beating them this time, nor will many people be expecting us to beat them. Reaching the semi finals would be brilliant though considering it'd be our best result at a tournament for 16 years despite being manager-less just a few months ago and with our weakest tournament squad in all that period. Woy has already reached the realistic 'target' for England in this tournament, by getting us out of the group - winning it no less. Anything now is a bonus for us.
> 
> :lions :lions :lions


England also lost 2-1 against the Krauts in 2007 under second choice Schteve in our first loss at the new Wembley. Paul Robinson was deep into his career meltdown at that point, fucking up a cross that lead to a Kevin Kuranyi equaliser.

None the less, your point still stands, we haven't done bad against the German's at the start of this new millenium.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I'm starting to get nervous now, really hope we can over-come the Italians but there's this interesting parallel between the two nations, both feel like underdogs and feel that they're gunna come out victorious because the opposition is going to under-estimate them. Hopefully whoever is eliminated and go out fighting, rather than doing a France and sitting back and taking it while the opposition toy with your emotions.*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Remember it like it was yesterday, you know it's a great day when even Heskey gets on the scoresheet


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

An hour before the game and England fans talking Germany.

:kobe


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

We'll at least beat them for work rate. We'll have 11 hard workers and they'll have 10. That's a bonus. 

Have to shut down Pirlo, guessing that'll be Scotty P's job. Hope he's up to it.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it will be a close game tonight. The more i think about it, the better chance i think England have. i think England will lose 1-0, but i wouldn't be suprised if they win


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> An hour before the game and England fans talking Germany.
> 
> :kobe


Well its gonna happen afterall :woy


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

BIG ANDEH to score the winner , bank on it.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

Can't believe I'm saying this, but I actually want England to win tonight, and then go on to win the Euros.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Cashley is actually coming across as a really sound guy in this interview.


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well got no favorite to win tonight so will be enjoying the game as a neutral viewer. Tend to hope for a win for England though.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Keep Pirlo quiet and ineffective and this is our game to win. Disappointed Milner starts again ahead of Walcott or Ox. Would like to see a more attacking threat down the wings against this Italy side. Think they can be got at down the wings. Hopefully Young finally shows up because if him, Rooney and Welbeck are all on their games then we should win this. Don't think much of Italy as an attacking threat if we can keep hold of the ball (IF) but if Mario really turns him then he'll hurt this defence. 1-0 England :lions

Gerrard and Cole both on yellows too. May as well give up that last inkling of hope against Germany if we win and have to play without one/both of them. Baines will likely get destroyed against Germany and Milner or Henderson in the middle with Parker fills me fear against Khedira/Bastian/Ozil.*


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ashley Cole: I'm just an ordinary guy 

Yeah Ashley, how many "ordinary guys" would marry a girl like Cheryl Cole and then cheat on her.. twice!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking forward to the Italian GOAT Pirlo rape the midfield.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLLLY SHIT what a shot by De Rossi


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck me de rossi jesus christ that was brilliant


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

BUFFON THE GOAT. GOATING. 

English choking.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Glen fucking Johnson, what is he good for? 

And Jesus Christ that De Rossi shot made my heart skip a beat


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

This game has had more action in the first 3 minutes then the full 90 minutes between Spain-France!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Glen Jo :lmao


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

What a strike from De Rossi. Great technique. Under 5 mins England/Italy outperforms Spain/France on entertaiment factor.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Should be a cracking game. Not happy with England with an unchanged line up. I think this will go to a penalty shoot out and hopefully England win.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Match has been off to an excellent start. Keep it going!

I don't even know who to root for, I sort of want Italy so Germany can finally beat them but I want England because they are easier. Go penalties!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

micah would've scored that


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Glen Johnson finding himself in the 6 yard box is exactly why a player like milner starts, think ox or walcott will cover RB? or have the positional sense to? nope. He's there to slip inside when Gerrard should be driving forward and allow the midfield cover and Johnson to provide the width. A non-glamourous but needed player in this system.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Nah Micah would of actually been defending.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cassano is so shit today.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Italy were pretty close to score.

And what's with the annoying database errors? Must have been 5 in the last hour alone.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mario is bottling everything. Should of had 2 goals now.

lolwelbeck


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

second one was difficult, the ball was behind him. touch let him down on the first


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

England have been shit, but that was absolutely a foul on Rooney by De Rossi. Poor reffing. Also LOL at Lawro saying England have had the better of the game. Aren't the BBC meant to be neutral?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pirlo is fucking dominating this game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pirlo is mindbendingly good.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hart and Welbeck have probably been our best players

Milner hass been shocking, poor first touches has seen him lose the ball countless times and he doesn't even look like causing a threat, get him off


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

More open then I expected with both sides having good chances , I can't call it. Welbeck has been a beast , and Rooney needs to step up.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Italy and Pirlo have been dominating the game. De rossi was unlucky. Balotelli has been wasteful. England have few chances which they should have taken though.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

AOC and Theo to the rescue. :wenger


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

STALKER said:


> Why do you hate England so much?


I don't hate them. I just like Italy more.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Game definitely needs Walcott. Loving Pirlo, Cassano has been wasteful.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Pirlo > All. Montolivo is having a very good game too.

I just don't understand both the selection of Milner and Young. Okay, Milner gives you defensive security, but Young has been terrible. Chamberlain should come on because England are lacking his pace and the creativity, in general. Against the Italians, you want PACE. That's what unsettles them.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sign De Rossi already Ferguson, What a player.

Good game so far. Italy have been one of the best teams to watch in this tournament, Pirlo is just lording it up. Milner has been so awful for England, not really offering anything. Welbeck and Rooney flashed brilliance at times and were sloppy in others. If Welbeck keeps that shot down it's one of the goals of the tournament.

Really is on a knife edge, think Italy have just been the better side but England have had the better chances.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Italy is playing magnificently. What a legend Pirlo is. Absolute mindblowing.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh god what a miss....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH FUCK

The Italians are not gonna score! They are cursed.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

How in the world did Italy miss that!?!?!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

If we do manage to get through (looking unlikely let's face it) then Germany is just going to rip this defence to shreads, need to get that offside trap sorted


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mario needs to come off. 

Di Natale to come on.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:theo

Young and Milner terrible once again. Lawrenson is still the biggest cunt in the world. What's new? The offside trap is a master stroke, brilliantly executed too :argh:


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Abate MOTM so far


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> :theo
> 
> Young and Milner terrible once again. *Lawrenson is still the biggest cunt in the world*. What's new? The offside trap is a master stroke, brilliantly executed too :argh:


He really has been tonight, incredibly sarcastic on commentary and generally being a prick

Wouldn't have brought Welbeck off, he's been one of our better players tonight. Milner needed to come off though


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

England BY FAR the worst team if they advance.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Italy are just bossing this game. should be up 2-3 goals.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pirlo has just been amazing this match. Everything the guy has done has just been magic. 

Jesus, I cannot believe they haven't scored yet.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Gerrard, Young and Parker have been so bad in this second half. England are offering nothing.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

England are awful on the ball. It has to be said.

Still gotta believve though :lions


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I get this feeling Italy's gonna score a late goal....


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fuck me is it that hard to just put Rooney on Pirlo.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Time to bring on the Ox, he might inject some creativity especially against tired legs which we've desperately been lacking in the second half and again Young has offered nothing


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

England are adopting Chelsea philosophy. :terry


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Lol did I just hear BBC make a WWE reference :lmao


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

White men called Rooney can't jump.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

version 1 said:


> Lol did I just hear BBC make a WWE reference :lmao


Yeah heard that too.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^What they say?


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

De Rossi coming off is ridiculous


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Calvin Klein said:


> ^What they say?


There was a foul or some bump in the box about 20 min ago and the one commentator was like "Looks almost like W-W-E I think its called" or something like that, its been a good 20 minutes.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

No matter who is on the ball or where the ball is there always seems to be more blue shirts than white


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lucky that wasn't a red.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

EGame said:


> England are adopting Chelsea philosophy. :terry


At least Chelsea weren't as shitty going foward. Young needs to come off as soon as possible!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Nightmare_SE said:


> There was a foul or some bump in the box about 20 min ago and the one commentator was like "Looks almost like W-W-E I think its called" or something like that, its been a good 20 minutes.


Loool!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd take off Young for Baines.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Italian managers used all his changes now so no Di Natale, what the fuck


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Trust England to bring the first 0-0 :lions


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't know if I can survive another 30.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

would have been epic, wayne.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Italy were pretty close to score.
> 
> And what's with the annoying database errors? Must have been 5 in the last hour alone.


Fucking tell me about it!

I reckon its gonna be penalties. England were poor in that half. If Italy had been more incisive this would have been over as a contest a long time ago.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

only game 0-0 after 90 mins


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

extra time finally!


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Game to go to penalties with Buffon saving 3-4.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice to see the first extra-time so far!

Missed the second half due to showering.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Seriously this fucking season, between Chelsea and England has probably taken a decade of my life due to stress.


We look absolutely knackered, don't see how we can last another 30 minutes.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm gona lose my shit if someone scores in extra time.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Ashley Young is disgusting, you'd be so pissed if you're Maggio and you miss the next match from a horrible dive like that.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Extra time it is. FFS why Henderson. Really wanted The Ox to come on.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

very quiet in this thread.. alot of nervous tension huh? :lol


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Ohhh close. Miss hit that almost led to a goal.

I think the quietness is also in part to that annoying fucking database error too.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol fucking England and their defensive tactics. 

This is basically Chelsea minus any threat going forward.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Keep them nets locked... only 15 minutes to go!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

This makes Chelsea's attacking threat look like Barcelona!

For the record, Chelsea are european champions, therefore people shouldn't call us the "english barcelona" or whatever, instead people should call Barcelona "the spanish chelsea"


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

a free kick?? bad call


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> For the record, Chelsea are european champions, *therefore people shouldn't call us the "english barcelona"* or whatever, instead people should call Barcelona "the spanish chelsea"


Nobody has ever said that.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

It makes perfect sense to be fair. We did beat them over the course of two games so we are obviously Barcelona's superior, therefore that comparison would be ridiculous.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

let pirlo hit it mario.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hart v Buffon would be interesting if this goes to pens


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank God for the offside!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

OFFSIDE


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck I thought that was the goal 

Just offside, we can breathe again


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Insert trollface here


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

holy dick that was close...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

EGame said:


> lol fucking England and their defensive tactics.
> 
> This is basically Chelsea minus any threat going forward.


BIG ANDEH is England's Drogba :lmao

Drogba :sad:


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Who is gonna be a hero? Buffon or Hart?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Maggio is some player.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

England gonna win on pens.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GREAT! It's penalty time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Buffon gonna GOAT.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

penalties baby!!!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Here we go :lions


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh My Shit we're going to penalties


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Penalties

:mark:

England are Chelseaing the bit out. It would be so lucky for them to sneak it.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Penalties it is. HERE WE GO!!! Come on England.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

If England win on Penalties I'm done with this tournament.


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

gahhhh I hate penalties, but we don't even deserve to have made it this far.


CMON


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why do they rub the players legs


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This just screams Chelsea's luck. 

FUCK it's going to be the CL all over.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Come on England. You have to win a fucking shootout at some point. Make that today!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

YOU CAN DO IT


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Alim said:


> Why do they rub the players legs


To get horny...


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh god Mario starting it off.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Thank the gods, I was totally expecting Super Mario to let us down.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GREAT goal by Gerrard!


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done Mario and Gerrard.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Brilliant 1'st penalties from both Mario and Stevie G


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Very close both penalties so far.

Montolivo missed. He didnt look confident TBF


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

cmon JOE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH GOD....Montilivo...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

England will advance on penalties and this is why I don't watch this sport very often


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

damn what a miss


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Oh dear poor pen from Monti

ROONEY!!!!


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Poor Monti and YES ROONEY SCORES.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pirlo the GOAT.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol Pirlo the Cheeky bastard.

The diver's wallop didnt work.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Pirlo ya cheeky sod

Fuck sake Young


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

lol that was class, cool penalty from Pirlo. Damn unlucky Young.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

You fucking ashley young bastard!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OOHHHHHH FUCCCCKKKKKKKK


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck you Ashley Young you twat.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

A. Cole cmon!


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

SAVE


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Fuck we're going out


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OOOOOHHHHHHH LAWWWWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

FFS Cashley. Bye Bye England.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Buffon hero


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Well that's that then


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)




----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Cashley misses!! You bastard, what a turd of a penalty!

Well thats that then. Shouldn't have expected anything less TBH.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fucking disgrace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK! That ended too fast!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Pirlo is the coolest man alive.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

GOODNIGHT SWEET ENGLISH.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

That's why you bring on Leighton Baines.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Back to the usual bitter dissapointment then.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Italy deserves to advance to the semi finals against Germany


----------



## iRKOi (Jan 26, 2009)

So who actually thought England would win in penalty shootout? honestly?


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

*YES! YES! YES!*

GIGIIIIII!! BUILD THAT MAN A FUCKING STATUE!


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Well done Italy, I hope they go on to win the tournament. Cashley Cole. :cuss:


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

YES!!

No more nationalism in here. :neuer


----------



## hanshanshans911 (Mar 17, 2009)

Glad Italy is through they played better for most of the game.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Cashley misses!! You bastard, what a turd of a penalty!
> 
> Well thats that then. Shouldn't have expected anything less TBH.


Cole always hits to the keeper's left.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Clutch Buffon strikes again


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, it's time for Germany to get revenge for the 2006 World Cup against Italy now. With Maggio suspended, it's almost in their favor to an extent.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well the right result in the end

Defensive football get's beaten once again and in the bigger picture that's a good thing


----------



## Little Mac (Nov 10, 2011)

Forza Italia!


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Wasn't that the exact same penalty shootout score in the CL Final? Winning team goes behind initially, but comes back at the end.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome. Italy deserved to win. Pirlo, wtf was he thinking. That was a great pk.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Personally I was more annoyed with Young trying to do a fucking goal kick rather than Gigi saving from Cole.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Italy deserved that by far. Best team goes on.

Knew Cole was going to miss. That's not his usual stance. Didn't look up to it at all.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah Italy deserved it , can't fault the players gave their all and thats all you can ask.

:lions


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally a game that shit football isn't rewarded.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Should have brought on Baines


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

danny_boy said:


> Well the right result in the end
> 
> *Defensive football get's beaten once again* and in the bigger picture that's a good thing




Yeah like in the Champions League final :troll


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

ITALIA! Yes, they were fucking better. Young choked big time, you could see it.

Oh yeah, and Pirlo = BOSS and GOD.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Italy deserved to win.

With the players that England have, they should be playing attacking football.

WOY OUT!


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

I really hope The Italians do The Germans over in The Semis. Can't wait for Italy vs Germany.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Gonna need a gif of that Pirlo penalty. 

Cool as ice bro.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Ace Ventura said:


> Cole always hits to the keeper's left.


It was so lame that Buffon held onto the ball. 

Ashley Young was worse though. Tried to kick a fucking field goal or something.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Finally a game that shit football isn't rewarded.




I agree, Greece getting eliminated was a win for all fans of football 

In all seriousness, totally deserved to lose, Italy should have won this before the 90 was out.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Couldn't have asked for more from England. What we lack in technical ability we more than make up for in heart and resolve. One day we'll play 3 midfielders instead of 2 strikers against top international teams. Italy deserved it, Pirlo was majestic, but it's mortifying to go out on penalties especially when you're ahead. At least Cashley hit the target, but hitting the bar like Young did is inexcusable, at least hit the target ffs.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Italy deserved to go through, to England's credit they took us to a shootout, no shame in losing to Italy on penalties.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pirlo is so fucking good. That penalty was awesome. 

Germany vs Italy is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> Italy deserved that by far. Best team goes on.
> 
> Knew Cole was going to miss. That's not his usual stance. Didn't look up to it at all.


Well he put it in exactly the same place he always does. 

The name Ashley is now banned in England. No calling your children Ashley plz.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> YES!!
> 
> No more nationalism in here. :neuer


We were robbed by the refs. Should have had numerous penalties for all the shirt pulling!!!! :terry

Still Italy deserved it, I don't think we did anything in Extra Time apart from letting Italy come at us. Same with the second half really. Just poor penalties from both Young and Cole, one went with the power, the other... nothing.

And Pirlo... Well, what else can you say about that guy?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

FORZA ITALIA. :neuer

Only Chelsea can play defensive and win on pens. :torres


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

How about Pirlos pen?

BOSS.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Summed up what has been an atrocious campaign for Ashley Young. One of England's top 3 worst players. The other two being Milner and Johnson.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Terrible performance, totally toothless. The better team by far won.

Penalties again though is just a piss take, would have rather Italy just won 3-0, at least then we'd get to see some real goals.

Ashley Young being on for the full 120 and The Ox sitting on the bench is spazmodic.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

That's what you get when you continue to stick with the awfulness that was Young in this tournament.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Young and Rooney was just terrible in this game.

Pirlo was amazing! What a game. What a penalty. He broke Hart right there.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Italy deserved to go through, to England's credit they took us to a shootout, no shame in losing to Italy on penalties.




Totally agree, you did deserve to go through and there isn't any shame in going out to Italy on pens at all. It is just monumentally frustrating when you have lost an almost impossible 8/9 penalty shootouts in your history.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Spain/Italy will be a fun final


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I don't know why everyone thinks Gerrard had that good a tournament. I'm not saying he was poor or anything, but there are a whole host of midfielders who have had a better tournament than him so far. I'd actually say John Terry was England's best player by a fair distance this tournament.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well fuck.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Buffon, watches porn all day in his hotel room

Still saves Ashley Cole's penalty :troll

I hope that Woy doesn't get savaged by the media now, it was the media that built up the hype in the past 5 days saying that we can win it now, when the majority of sensible England fans were just satisfeid with being in the quaters


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> hitting the bar like Young did is inexcusable, at least hit the target ffs.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The semis will be strong. Portugal/Spain & Germany/Italy. Go Portugal! Go Germany!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think it was betetr for England to go out. It has saved them from getting murdered by Germany


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I hate shootouts, just hate them!

It was obvious teams weren't giving it there all in the extra time and just waiting for the shootout, fucking ridiculous.

Should be just sudden death play, no shootouts, especially when it's the freaking Euro Cup.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

Alim said:


> Spain/Italy will be a fun final


wat?


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Just like i said. Italy taught England how to play football. Scumbags lost. Pirlo is Milan worst lost.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Hart's facial expression during the penalty :lmao


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

JasonLives said:


> Young and Rooney was just terrible in this game.
> 
> Pirlo was amazing! What a game. What a penalty. He broke Hart right there.


The best was hear smiling the entire time coming off a cocky bastard, they Pirlo completely embarrassing him with the cheekiest penalty ever.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This semi final line-up is superb. Undoubtedly the best 4 teams in the competition all in the semis. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Why is everyone talking about Pirlo like he's some kind of breakout star? He was carrying JUVE throughout this epic season. He was THE guy there.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

5th-Horseman said:


> Totally agree, you did deserve to go through and there isn't any shame in going out to Italy on pens at all. It is just monumentally frustrating when you have lost an almost impossible 8/9 penalty shootouts in your history.


I know how it feels man, I remember back in 1994, Italy lost the World Cup final to Brazil on penalties, then we got eliminated from France 98 by the eventual winners France on penalties in the quarter finals.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hart trying to look intimidating in goal, but he looks like a little boy.

He needs to work on his :neuer face.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

because many people don't watch serie a


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm not surprised we lost on penalties. It's pretty much a certainty when it comes to England in tournaments. Fair play to Italy though, they wiped the floor with us for most of the game, Pirlo is the motherfuckin' boss, player of the tournament so far. We need to be a bit more adventurous in future, we have the likes of Wilshere to come back as well as the emergence of The Ox, 4-4-2 will not really get us where we need to be. Hodgson has done well though considering he's only had the job for 7 weeks.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

SonoShion said:


> Hart's facial expression during the penalty :lmao


Looked like he was about to begin the Haka


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

:balo2


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

They'll get bossed by Germany IMO. 

Hope Ze Germans win it, they are the best team in it. 

Edit: Actually no I don't would rather Portugal but yeah, can't see that happening.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

EGame said:


> Gonna need a gif of that Pirlo penalty.


It can be the new 'Behold the number of fucks I give'.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Just like i said. Italy taught England how to play football. Scumbags lost. Pirlo is Milan worst lost.


Scumbags? Grow up, we may have been dominated tonight but at least we're not footballing nobodies like Peru ique2


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Well he put it in exactly the same place he always does.
> 
> The name Ashley is now banned in England. No calling your children Ashley plz.


He was more confident in the CL final though and put the ball in the corner, where Neuer had no chance to get to.

England were made to look so inferior today. I knew Italy was better, but didn't realise the gap was that big. Really eye opening.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

england needed more drogba and lampard and cech during penalties


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Bah.


Well I suppose we'd have only been destroyed by the Germans, again. Reckon they'll smash Italy (and Spain/Portugal) too. Didn't think we'd win really but we were just outclassed and I was surprised we lasted 120 minutes. Better team won. Still MAD over Youngs penalty. If you're hitting it down the middle there's no need to smash it like that.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*At least now we don't have to be embarrassed by Germany. 

:lions :whiteknight

So in love with Pirlo. Such a BOSS.*


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pirlo is the reason why Juve won the Serie A. Leaving Milan was the best decision he has made in his career imo.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Just hope that the final isn't f'kin Spain vs. Germany again.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

I honestly don't think it's gonna be that easy for the Germans as everyone is predicting, the Italians have a good team they lack that final ball though


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

go portugal. 

Come on enaldo!


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Yeah the philosophy of English football needs to be changed , 442 is dead in modern day football and we really need to move from kick and rush football to a more technical side.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Seb said:


> Scumbags? Grow up, we may have been dominated tonight but at least we're not footballing nobodies like Peru ique2


Hey, at least we got third in The Copa America. How far did England go? England is like an awful roller coaster ride. Its so over hyped at the top but when it goes down you realize how bad it was. I don't hate England i hate the the press and the people who always say england is going far etc etc etc.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

The funny thing is all the English posters here said this would be a straight forward win. Typical English arrogance/ignorance.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Pretty dissapointing tournament for England.

Greece scored the same amount of goals as England did in this Euro.

LOL!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Who predicted that England was going to win the tournament? Oliver?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

With England out it's time to support the next British hope: Andy Murray :troll

COME ON, TIM.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

To think England had a Pirlo, and forced him out wide to accommodate the awesome duo of Lampard and Gerrard.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

scholes is nowhere near andrea pirlo


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think this was a disappointing tournament for England. They lost to Italy on Penalties and looking at the pre-tournament pessimism revolving the English side, they did okay.

As somebody mentioned, 4-4-2 doesn't work these days. You can't play with 2 CMs in the modern day. In club football, it may work, but not in major international tourneys.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

if England had frank they woulda won the penalties and game today


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

England will never amount to anything other than Quarter-Finals unless they completely revamp their whole footballing organisation and culture. There were three top class players in that squad (Gerrard, Terry and Cole) and it showed in every game. Rooney is class but he was awful in the parts of this tournament he starred in.

Hodgson will be sacked within five games.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> scholes is nowhere near andrea pirlo


Yes. He really is. They're actually incredibly similar players.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

you gotta play a 0-0-10


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Irish Jet said:


> Yes. He really is. They're actually incredibly similar players.


Pirlo is better though.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Yes. He really is. They're actually incredibly similar players.


There's a very big difference in quality between them


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Pirlo is better though.


Probably, would give him the edge for his set pieces, but that's about it. They can both pick out insane long distance passes for fun. Scholes was a better goalscorer and can be effective in a 4-4-2, Pirlo needs 2 guys around him that can run.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Paul Scholes has to be one of the most underrated players on recent history. Xavi was right. He would have been a lot more appreciated if he were a Spanish or an Italian.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> There's a very big difference in quality between them


Okay mate.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Don't worry England fans, we'll get 'em next time.

:terry1

Andrea is a girls name anyway...


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

How long before Sepp Blatter says penalties are the best thing ever?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

2nd favourite penalty ever


----------



## Jigsaw (Apr 27, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Pirlo is the reason why Juve won the Serie A. Leaving Milan was the best decision he has made in his career imo.


Pirlo didn't leave Milan, Milan left him because they thought he had become too old. He still had something in him though.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Ah well, it was to be expected that England would go out in the quarter finals of the Euros... again. Well done to Italy, they fully deserved it. England should be proud of where they got in this tournament and also with the way they defended. We just need to improve in our attack.

Poor Young, was our best player in the build-up to the Euros and then when it came to tournament time, he struggled. Still, wasn't as bad as Johnson, who was our worst player in the England shirt.

I don't mind Spain or Portugal winning it now.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> There's a very big difference in quality between them





I hate Scholes with a passion and that still remains a gigantic overstatement.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I don't want to be too critical but the thing that really irks me is how poor we are at keeping the ball, I don't expect us to play like Spain but is too much to ask to string more than 3 passes together? I mean passing is the most basic skill you learn in football and yet at times we seem to be completely devoid of it. Anyway I'm probably just being bitter, we did better than I thought we would to be quite honest and I can't fault the workrate of the players. Italy were the far better team and could've quite easily won in normal time if they weren't so wasteful in front of goal


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Bananas said:


> The funny thing is all the English posters here said this would be a straight forward win. Typical English arrogance/ignorance.


*:alves

Who ever said it would be a straight forward win? I think everyone expected a tight game with just one goal in it if anything.

Hodgson bringing Carroll on for Welbeck after 60 minutes was a terrible move. Carroll gave the ball away nearly every time he got it and didn't work anything off his flick ons, the majority which he missed. Welbeck was not only getting those balls in the air but getting them to Rooney. Plus he looked dangerous on the ball and helped create our best chance. Best player of our tournament for me. Thought Terry had a super game at last. So did Johnson bar the occasional error. Made a point to watch Henderson in extra time and he was just running around like a lost sheep. Poor game from Rooney, similar to how he played a lot of last season for United. Really poor tournament from Young. Hope the last few months doesn't affect him too much for next season. Blah blah blah.

We really need to learn to play possession football if we want to get anywhere in future tournaments. We just aren't strong enough in the middle and can't pass the ball around. We need to start playing 5 in the middle if we want to challenge the top tier teams. *


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> 2nd favourite penalty ever


Drogba


----------



## The Arseache Kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Foreshadowed said:


> Poor Young, was our best player in the build-up to the Euros and then when it came to tournament time, he struggled. Still, wasn't as bad as Johnson, who was our worst player in the England shirt.


Would you like to give that another go?


----------



## Nmv2 (Jun 24, 2012)

FORZA ITALIA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! english go bk home as always ahahahahahaha


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

If Hodgson is going to persist with such disgraceful, negative tactics and selections he can fuck right off. The way we set out to play that game was absolutely disgusting and highly embarrassing.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Roy did the best he could with what he had

he did better than anyone could have expected



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Drogba


Drogba's penalty is the greatest thing I ever saw

So calm, so cool, so beautiful. A universe pressure on him and he just rolled it in

no run, one simple kick


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Roy did the best he could with what he had
> 
> he did better than anyone could have expected


^ Agreed. 

Johnson was far from our worst player. Roy also unlucky that 2 very good penalty takers were injured before the tournament :hmm:


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

*Who dares wins. 

Italy dared and won. 

And here we go with the curse of England again. Will they ever break it? Well we might not see them do that for another 2 years. Just horrible. 

This semi final so far looks to be like one of the most exciting to date. This will be a blast to see it. 

So it's the underdogs vs real masters. I think just for the hell of it I might cheer for the underdogs. So Italy and Portugal in the finals for me. *


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Ah well, now England are out of the Euro's I can concentrate on continuing to kick all your arses in the Euro fantasy League *


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> If Hodgson is going to persist with such disgraceful, negative tactics and selections he can fuck right off. The way we set out to play that game was absolutely disgusting and highly embarrassing.




Fucking hell, yeah lets blame the manager again, that always works a treat.

How exactly would you propose that we set up against a team with far better players?? Lets go for all out attack with an unfit Rooney and two strikers that don't score a lot of goals. Better yet if we had got through we could have tried that with Germany and then been slaughtered on the counter as well. We set up that way because we no longer have the requisite players to dominate a game against anyone better than a low end Euro side in a competition.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

You know what the real tragedy is

No football till Wednesday


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

tbh


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

England suffering from the influx of foreign players in their domestic league. English football should be totally revamped.


----------



## Nmv2 (Jun 24, 2012)

English guys here were saying we will beat Italy they aren't good ahahahaha we were like playing vs Fiji island


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bananas said:


> The funny thing is all the English posters here said this would be a straight forward win. Typical English arrogance/ignorance.


No I did not thank you very much. I said Italy were better then us and they would probably win. Also people who said it would be straight forward win were joking around. 



For me Young and Rooney were our two worst players these Euros. Rooney was shocking for me this Euros and if anything proved you don't change a winning team. He did not look match fit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nmv2 said:


> English guys here were saying we will beat Italy they aren't good ahahahaha we were like playing vs Fiji island


We? England lost to Italy, not MALTA.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Green Light said:


> I don't want to be too critical but the thing that really irks me is how poor we are at keeping the ball, I don't expect us to play like Spain but is too much to ask to string more than 3 passes together? *I mean passing is the most basic skill you learn in football* and yet at times we seem to be completely devoid of it. Anyway I'm probably just being bitter, we did better than I thought we would to be quite honest and I can't fault the workrate of the players. Italy were the far better team and could've quite easily won in normal time if they weren't so wasteful in front of goal


Not on these shores.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Roy did not do "the best he could do with what he had". He set us up to play pathetic, embarrassing, negative football and persisted with a clearly out of form winger lacking confidence in Young and a talentless pile of shit on the other wing in Milner, even further dulling any threat we could have posed. Walcott was wasted, Chamberlain was wasted, Adam Johnson should have gone to the tournament over fucking Downing, Holt deserved to be in the squad and it's incredible Micah Richards wasn't picked.

We could have been a threat even with the squad he did take, we could have been bold and played two positive, attacking wingers and just tried to take the game to other sides, but instead we spent the whole tournament happy to barely touch the ball and showing very little interest in going out and trying to actually win games.


----------



## Nmv2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Seb said:


> We? England lost to Italy, not MALTA.


Malta right now is all celebrating come here and enjoy the party


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

redeadening said:


> Roy did the best he could with what he had
> 
> he did better than anyone could have expected


He had more than enough quality in the team to play really good football.

But he chose not to.

I thought England were poor considering they had a good squad.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I've pretty much realised never to use sarcasm or joke around on here because everyone takes everything you say at face value, obviously no different in this section either

@Joel, you're probably right although when I was growing up learning to play passing and movement off the ball were the things always being drilled into us


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

It would have been a huge injustice if Pirlo and Montolivo were on the losing side tonight. It was worth it going to pens just to see Pirlo's. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

England haven't played good football since Glenn Hoddle for fuck sake.

You were expecting a complete transformation in six fucking weeks? Jesus. Lay off Woy, he did a good job.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Roy did not do "the best he could do with what he had". He set us up to play pathetic, embarrassing, negative football and persisted with a clearly out of form winger lacking confidence in Young and a talentless pile of shit on the other wing in Milner, even further dulling any threat we could have posed. Walcott was wasted, Chamberlain was wasted, Adam Johnson should have gone to the tournament over fucking Downing, Holt deserved to be in the squad and it's incredible Micah Richards wasn't picked.
> 
> We could have been a threat even with the squad he did take, we could have been bold and played two positive, attacking wingers and just tried to take the game to other sides, but instead we spent the whole tournament happy to barely touch the ball and showing very little interest in going out and trying to actually win games.


Yeah we could have gone and played like that and then gone out of the euros in the group stage. We are not good enough and do not have the players to play attacking football against the top teams. I hated Woy for what he did at Liverpool but he has done a great job as England manager.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> He had more than enough quality in the team to play really good football.
> 
> But he chose not to.
> 
> I thought England were poor considering they had a good squad.


No he didn't and no they don't. They are lacking far too much technically. Welbeck and Cole are the only ones with the technical and tactical competencies to keep the ball on a consistent basis and regularly make the right decisions.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> England haven't played good football since Glenn Hoddle for fuck sake.
> 
> You were expecting a complete transformation in six fucking weeks? Jesus. Lay off Woy, he did a good job.


This.

We also have no central midfielders who are composed in possession against top opposition in the squad. The only one we have is Wilshere, who was injured. We won our group and then lost on penalties to a better side than us. Good tournament for us that would've been a great one had we snuck through.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Destiny said:


> He had more than enough quality in the team to play really good football.
> 
> But he chose not to.
> 
> I thought England were poor considering they had a good squad.


You support Greece and your saying we should attack more? Really? We do not have a good squad and set our team up to be solid and counter attack. Plus when have we played good football? Not for ages. Roy has had a few weeks. We set our team up to be solid.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> Fucking hell, yeah lets blame the manager again, that always works a treat.
> 
> How exactly would you propose that we set up against a team with far better players?? Lets go for all out attack with an unfit Rooney and two strikers that don't score a lot of goals. Better yet if we had got through we could have tried that with Germany and then been slaughtered on the counter as well. We set up that way because we no longer have the requisite players to dominate a game against anyone better than a low end Euro side in a competition.


Haha, Italy do not have "far better" players at all, Pirlo is the only player in their squad who is a class above. Two average sides.

Young and Milner both had a fucking woeful tournament and Hodgson still insisted on playing them every single game. Chamberlain and Walcott from the start today would have torn Italy apart.

4-4-2 clearly wasn't working today either and he refused to change the system. The amount of time Pirlo was giving on the ball was just ridiculous, we completely allowed him the freedom of the pitch and all the time in the world on the ball.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, Italy do not have "far better" players at all, *Pirlo is the only player in their squad who is a class above.* Two average sides.
> 
> Young and Milner both had a fucking woeful tournament and Hodgson still insisted on playing them every single game. Chamberlain and Walcott from the start today would have torn Italy apart.
> 
> 4-4-2 clearly wasn't working today either and he refused to change the system. The amount of time Pirlo was giving on the ball was just ridiculous, we completely allowed him the freedom of the pitch and all the time in the world on the ball.


Buffon is miles above Hart, really.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah we could have gone and played like that and then gone out of the euros in the group stage. We are not good enough and do not have the players to play attacking football against the top teams. I hated Woy for what he did at Liverpool but he has done a great job as England manager.


Double post.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> Buffon is miles above Hart, really.


No.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

England can never win in penalties, it's been proven time and time again.
GErmany vs Italy will be an awesome match.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Di Natale > Carroll/Welbeck and De Rossi > Scotty Parker as well


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Yeah we could have gone and played like that and then gone out of the euros in the group stage. We are not good enough and do not have the players to play attacking football against the top teams. I hated Woy for what he did at Liverpool but he has done a great job as England manager.


Good, I would have far rather seen us go out at the group stage having tried to win games and played positive football than scrape through to the quarter finals and serve up that disgusting pile of anti-football shit we did tonight.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, Italy do not have "far better" players at all, Pirlo is the only player in their squad who is a class above. Two average sides.
> 
> Young and Milner both had a fucking woeful tournament and Hodgson still insisted on playing them every single game. Chamberlain and Walcott from the start today would have torn Italy apart.
> 
> 4-4-2 clearly wasn't working today either and he refused to change the system. The amount of time Pirlo was giving on the ball was just ridiculous, we completely allowed him the freedom of the pitch and all the time in the world on the ball.


Jesus, I've never seen an opinion change on a player so much after one game than Walcott vs Sweden. Walcott is not a good player, he's very inconsistent and wasteful, and Ox is a good prospect, but to think he would have torn Italy apart is laughable.

Italy have a very underrated team. The Serie A gets no exposure over here so people don't realise how good the likes of Marchisio and Montolivo are. Good players who have a huge emphasis on ball retention and flair - not work rate and grit, as it is over here.

England just aren't that good. There's so many players in that sqaud not cut out for this level and injuries really hurt them. They have quality players coming through who they must now build around.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Good, I would have rather we went out at the group stage having tried to attack and win games than scrape through to the quarters and serve up that fucking pile of disgusting, anti-football shit.


:kenny I swear some England fans just moan for the sake of moaning and can't accept we do not have the player to play like barca or a top attacking team till our youth system changes. I would rather win by playing shit then lose by playing great


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

You're a Chael fan as well @Irish Jet? Just when I thought you're taste couldn't get better too. Great stuff.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> :kenny I swear some England fans just moan for the sake of moaning and can't accept we do not have the player to play like barca or a top attacking team till our youth system changes. I would rather win by playing shit then lose by playing great


But we didn't fucking win by playing shit did we? We played negative and shit and lost.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

England have been saying for years now about lacking technical players, not being able to take better care of the ball, lacking possession etc. I highly doubt it'll change for at least the next decade, even teams below the elite (Spain, Germany, Italy etc) can outpass England. 

4-4-2 is certainly not the way forward, that needs to change in the first World Cup Qualifier. It will be enough to qualify, but never going to cut it at this level now. Going to be difficult to challenge the likes of Spain and Germany for quite some time as the talent pool is just not there. Few players that can be brought in to the squad, but i'd only see Jack Wilshere as adding real quality to the team.

Taking into account the slim chance of being able to have good possession against elite teams, I think England's only chance of causing problems to top opposition is with real pace in the team to hurt opponents - likes of Kyle Walker, Oxlade-Chamberlain, Walcott, Welbeck etc with Wilshere and/or Cleverley in midfield. 

I was surprised Hodgson didn't bring in fresh legs and more energetic players against Italy. Looked off the pace after only 25 or 30 minutes. Having said that, Walcott didn't offer much when brought on, though it may have helped if the players could pass a ball to feet from 10 yards away.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Jesus, I've never seen an opinion change on a player so much after one game than Walcott vs Sweden. Walcott is not a good player, he's very inconsistent and wasteful, and Ox is a good prospect, but to think he would have torn Italy apart is laughable.
> 
> Italy have a very underrated team. The Serie A gets no exposure over here so people don't realise how good the likes of Marchisio and Montolivo are. Good players who have a huge emphasis on ball retention and flair - not work rate and grit, as it is over here.
> 
> England just aren't that good. There's so many players in that sqaud not cut out for this level and injuries really hurt them. They have quality players coming through who they must now build around.


I don't rate Walcott, but he is a far, far more positive choice on the wing than Milner who is absolutely fucking useless at everything and Young who clearly didn't have the bottle for this tournament and was out of form.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> But we didn't fucking win by playing shit did we? We played negative and shit and lost.


We came top of our group a lot better then anyone was expecting.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> I don't rate Walcott, but he is a far, far more positive choice on the wing than Milner who is absolutely fucking useless at everything and Young who clearly didn't have the bottle for this tournament and was out of form.


I'd agree that he's better than Milner, but to say he would have torn Italy apart is ridiculous. He done nothing when he came on anyways.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

T-C said:


> No he didn't and no they don't. They are lacking far too much technically. Welbeck and Cole are the only ones with the technical and tactical competencies to keep the ball on a consistent basis and regularly make the right decisions.


Really? You have the likes of Rooney, Terry (champions league winner), Lescott (Premier league winner), Parker, Gerrard, Milner, etc. Are they not capable of playing good technical football? 



R.K.O Peep said:


> You support Greece and your saying we should attack more? Really? We do not have a good squad and set our team up to be solid and counter attack. Plus when have we played good football? Not for ages. Roy has had a few weeks. We set our team up to be solid.


Greece scored the same amount of goals as England in this Euro (lol) and England have a far better squad than Greece. 

For shame.


----------



## Nmv2 (Jun 24, 2012)

It will be hard but we can do it vs germany FORZA ITALIA!


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> There's a very big difference in quality between them


Agreed. Pirlo is in a different planet to Paul Scholes. He doesn't have to resort to thug tactics when he isn't in possession of the ball.



> Really? You have the likes of Rooney, Terry (champions league winner), Lescott (Premier league winner), Parker, Gerrard, Milner, etc. Are they not capable of playing good technical football?


Lescott plays alongside Kompany, Milner plays alongside three world class midfielders, Parker is a hard worker who plays alongside the vastly superior Modric and Terry is brave, clever and good in the air but horribly balanced and horribly slow. 

Out of those players you mentioned only Rooney and Gerrard have any real technical ability or flair.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Really? You have the likes of Rooney, Terry (champions league winner), Lescott (Premier league winner), Parker, Gerrard, Milner, etc. Are they not capable of playing good technical football?


Parker is not. His job should be to give it to the better players and nothing else, I honestly don't think he's cut out for this level and never have. Milner too, just no.

The others are, although technical ability isn't really any of their strengths, except perhaps Rooney.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Nmv2 said:


> *Malta right now is all celebrating *come here and enjoy the party


Celebrating or depressed over England, Maltese for the most part are either England or Italy fans, and would side with those teams over their own national team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Agreed. Pirlo is in a different planet to Paul Scholes. He doesn't have to resort to thug tactics when he isn't in possession of the ball.


Pirlo is every bit as useless as Scholes without the ball, in fact far moreso.

Pirlo always plays with two guys who can do his running for him, always! When the guys at Milan couldn't do it anymore he really was exposed.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Milner was needed as cover for johnson

nothing more


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Really? You have the likes of Rooney, Terry (champions league winner), Lescott (Premier league winner), Parker, Gerrard, Milner, etc. Are they not capable of playing good technical football?


No, they aren't. Although you don't really want that from Terry or Lescott anyway.

Rooney has the worst first touch for a "top" player that I've ever seen. Gerrard doesn't have the tactical nous to play central midfield at the highest level and Parker is a blood and thunder player. They will always come up short technically until the current academy system is done away with anyway.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Johnson was far from our worst player.


I really thought he was our worst. Some may go with Rooney or Young or even Parker (seen a few mention him here) but I thought overall, Johnson was the worst.



The Arseache Kid said:


> Would you like to give that another go?


Give what another go? The fact I thought Johnson was worse? It's called an opinion, I thought Johnson was shocking in all 4 games, careless in defence, didn't offer much going forward on the wing and kept giving the ball away so many times. For me, he was our worst defender. Young was horrid but at least he had one good game out of the four whereas I thought Johnson was poor in all four games.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Pirlo is every bit as useless as Scholes without the ball, in fact far moreso.
> 
> Pirlo always plays with two guys who can do his running for him, always! When the guys at Milan couldn't do it anymore he really was exposed.


Given that Pirlo doesn't end up fouling someone every time he tries to tackle I'll have to disagree.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Destiny said:


> Really? You have the likes of Rooney, Terry (champions league winner), Lescott (Premier league winner), Parker, Gerrard, Milner, etc. Are they not capable of playing good technical football?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the players you mentioned are defensive and are NOT capable of playing attacking football. 

Greece had the easiest group anyone could have got. If you were in a decent group you would have gone out. If you think England can play attacking football with our squad you really don't watch the prem enough. All these players bar Gerrard and Rooney need foreign players around them to be attacking


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Given that Pirlo doesn't end up fouling someone every time he tries to tackle I'll have to disagree.


Exaggeration as always. Pirlo hardly ever tackles anyone anyways.


----------



## Nmv2 (Jun 24, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Celebrating or depressed over England, Maltese for the most part are either England or Italy fans, and would side with those teams over their own national team.


Yeah we are 50% Italy fans and 50% England fans I said all just to mean all Italy fans and we support Malta but since we never win a game everyone got another national team that he supports


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Exaggeration as always. Pirlo hardly ever tackles anyone anyways.


Man Utd player bias as always. Pirlo is not the best off the ball but he is ten times more competent than Paul Scholes. If you're going to mistime every tackle you're better off not attempting it anyway. Just constantly risking bookings.

Still prefer Scholes over Modric next season?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

hence the need for maggio and vidal


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

redeadening said:


> Milner was needed as cover for johnson
> 
> nothing more


And he did an awful job at that as well. His lack of general ability and constant giving the ball away caused us more problems than all his supposed tracking back and covering helped. He shouldn't be anywhere near the squad ever again.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

redeadening said:


> hence the need for maggio and vidal


*Marchisio. Just sayin. That's such a midfield.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Nmv2 said:


> Yeah we are 50% Italy fans and 50% England fans I said all just to mean all Italy fans and we support Malta but since we never win a game everyone got another national team that he supports


Which is why I support Italy.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> Man Utd player bias as always. Pirlo is not the best off the ball but he is ten times more competent than Paul Scholes. If you're going to mistime every tackle you're better off not attempting it anyway. Just constantly risking bookings.
> 
> Still prefer Scholes over Modric next season?


Never said anything resembling that.

I said Scholes *in his prime* was better than Modric and he was, comfortably.



> Pep Guardiola : "Out of everyone at Manchester United, I would pick out Scholes - he is the best midfielder of his generation, I would have loved to have played alongside him."
> 
> Jose Mourinho : “Scholes? Fantastic! Why isn’t he playing for England? It is crazy. Only in England. Scholes is a great, great player. So experienced and still, for me, one of the best in the world in midfield. Manchester United are lucky to have him.”
> 
> ...


*MAN UNITED BIAS*


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I think Germany vs Italy is really 50/50.
Although Germany looks stronger, Italy always seems to beat Germany at major tournament.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Never said anything resembling that.
> 
> I said Scholes *in his prime* was better than Modric and he was, comfortably.
> 
> ...


Those people clearly never watched Scholes play off the ball. I'd take Modric any day of the week. I do love the Alan Shearer "he can tackle" quote though. Genius. No wonder he was shite as a manager.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Sam Allardyce's is the only opinion there that matters.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

or MRLSH

if only more people could see that icon in action


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> He had more than enough quality in the team to play really good football.
> 
> But he chose not to.
> 
> I thought England were poor considering they had a good squad.


In what world was this a good squad when first choice players were dropping down with injuries and we had to replace them with junk such as Henderson and Kelly?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

when henderson came on i legitimately got down on my knees and started cursing God

and i dont even like england that much


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Joel said:


> In what world was this a good squad when first choice players were dropping down with injuries and we had to replace them with junk such as Henderson and Kelly?


In fairness Kelly is a good defender. Just not ready to be called up for England yet


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Who here thinks England still have gotten annihilated by Germany even if they won the penalties?
Germany probably have wanted England to advance, so they can easily destroy England in semifinal.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Who here thinks England still have gotten annihilated by Germany even if they won the penalties?
> Germany probably have wanted England to advance, so they can easily destroy England in semifinal.


Yup, I believe it was Klinsmann on BBC who flat out said the Germans would rather face England because Italy were the better of the two.


----------



## asdf0501 (May 31, 2009)

Pirlo was such a Boss in the game.

But outside of the Pirlo love, Buffon really is the GOAT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zhsKSh4Qcc


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

I am hoping for a Portugal/Italy final with The Italians coming out on top. I'm really looking forward to Germany vs Italy. It was awesome when Grosso and Del Piero scored two stunning late goals in extra time in the World Cup 2006 Semi Final to dump Germany out. Would love to see Italy knock Germany out again.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Although what I am about to write is negative I think the England team can be proud of what they have done in this tournament.

Hodgson caused his own downfall! I was so annoyed when I first read the original 23 man squad. Picking Johnson meant we had to play Milner (out of position might I add) so that he could cover defensivly. This meant we had a weak right side to exploit and in the end both attack and defence were weaker for it. No strengeth in depth either thanks to picking players like Henderson and Downing! Downing shouldn't be wearing a Liverpool shirt let alone an England one and Henderson is not ready for the England team yet. Awful selection of players and it showed but Hodgson got us this far when I expected a lot less so I am happy to get behind Hodgson for two more years although I expect to eat my words in qualifying when Johnson and Downing are on the teamsheet again.

Also I look forward to the day we get an England manager with balls. 60 minutes go by and Rooney has been awful whilst Welbeck has played well. He subs Welbeck of course and other then the rare attack we hardly threaten afterwards. Should have subbed Rooney, but of course we have to keep our big names on whether they are on form or not.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

EGame said:


> tbh


Big Man Hart had his soul ripped out. Ruthless.

Shearer really needs to stop being on TV. Most pundits are dreadful but he's just something else.

Can't believe people will turn on Roy. Oh no wait it's England, of course I can believe it. Was good while it lasted :lions


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> Who here thinks England still have gotten annihilated by Germany even if they won the penalties?
> Germany probably have wanted England to advance, so they can easily destroy England in semifinal.


We would probably got demolished yes but I for one would be grateful that England made it as far as the semi-final's anyway as that would of meant that this crop of players would of surpassed anything that the so called "Golden Generation" achieved at International level 

Although I hope that the F.A. have paid attention to the way we have played and have realised themselves that this is the only way we can play and the way we maybe playing for the next 15/20 years and actually start doing something productive with youth football

First step and it will be a massive step and that is too completely abolish league tables for Youth Football, it will certainly change the attitudes of the youth coach's and the way they play and gets rid of that "Play to win" mentality and brings the mentality of "Play to Learn"


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

England have two major problems going forward from here, both are issues caused by the FA:

*Short term* we have a negative, dullard, dinosaur, yes man of a manager who wants to play percentage football and use luck as his main tactic. He has no imagination when it comes to selecting his squads and isn't interested in building a team around the best technical players in the country (A.Johnson and Britton say hello!) and will instead select cloggers like Milner, Downing, Parker and Carroll to recreate an English version of what's essentially his only vision when it comes to football. 

I can also actually see us struggling to qualify for the 2014 world cup because I believe we will be set up as hard to beat but then end up picking up too many draws. If you are going to start a revolution then try and win the small battles first, at least hire a dynamic, progressive, long term manager who has a long term vision. Hiring Roy has just set us back another four years.

*Long term* we need to improve the development of young players _throughout_ this country. It's not just a case of improving methods for gifted young players with opportunities, but stopping widespread idiot sunday youth football coaches from training the natural skill out of enthusiastic players.

The FA will have to spread their net far and wide for this to even come close to working. You can't just rely on a small group of players coming through. For example: Rio Ferdinand, arguably England's best centre half in the last decade wasn't even in an adademy system until 15! but he was fortunate enough to not be ruined by idiots trying to live out their failed football management dreams before he signed up for an actually decent academy at West Ham.

The FA needs to give the best opportunity to ALL young footballers, not just a select few. They need to concentrate on changing the entire football culture for that, forcing all youth coaches to take specific reformed tests to earn licenses before being able to destroy the potential of young players in a quest to be a sunday league Jose Mourinho.

Basically both of the above issues need to be collectively sorted out before English football can move forward.

*EDIT -* Oh yeah, I forgot to add something. Does anybody on here still think that Pirlo hasn't been on Gerrard's level during this tournament? Yeah, that's what I thought! Ha ha ha!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Let's be honest though, people have been saying the same thing about English football needing to change for how long now? After every major tournament we inevitably fail in the same discussions occur for a few weeks and then we all get caught up in the next qualifying campaign and it's forgotten about

Can't see anything changing tbh


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh it won't change, I'm fully aware of that! Just pointing out how the FA are the main criminals in all of this while Hodgon shouldn't be lauded for doing 'the best he can in the circumstances' when in reality we can perform better than we have in this tournament (skill wise) and have really been lucky to even get to the quarter finals. We essentially topped a poor group with a great deal of luck which has made Hodgson look like some sort of hero to many, but realistically it's just papering over the cracks in many ways.

I'm going to be bold and predict that we won't qualify for the 2014 world cup _under Hodgson_. Feel free to bookmark this post!


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> Oh it won't change, I'm fully aware of that! Just pointing out how the FA are the main criminals in all of this while Hodgon shouldn't be lauded for doing 'the best he can in the circumstances' when in reality we can perform better than we have in this tournament (skill wise) and have really been lucky to even get to the quarter finals. We essentially topped a poor group with a great deal of luck which has made Hodgson look like some sort of hero to many, but realistically it's just papering over the cracks in many ways.
> 
> I'm going to be bold and predict that we won't qualify for the 2014 world cup _under Hodgson_. Feel free to bookmark this post!


England is in same group with Poland and Ukraine.
I think it's pretty impossible not to qualify from that group.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> England is in same group with Poland and Ukraine.
> I think it's pretty impossible not to qualify from that group.


Like I said, it's a bold prediction! I can see us picking up loads of draws because of the way Hodgson sets us up. Not many defeats but possibly not enough points to qualify. Ukraine were definitely the better side in our Euro 2012 clash and should have at least been awarded a draw but were screwed over. Poland are hardly push overs either and will be tough to beat. Only time will tell, let's hope I'm wrong!

EDIT - I also forgot to mention that Montenegro are also in our group, a team that we drew twice with in Euro 2012 qualifying under a better manager in Capello. Not an easy group by any means.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Pfft, gotta give it to Italy. Actually played a great game; sad that they ofter rely on... Well, their "Italian" style. 

I wonder if they can beat Germany.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Green Light said:


> Let's be honest though, people have been saying the same thing about English football needing to change for how long now? After every major tournament we inevitably fail in the same discussions occur for a few weeks and then we all get caught up in the next qualifying campaign and it's forgotten about
> 
> Can't see anything changing tbh



Well that's true, if they didn't change after failing to qualify for the 2008 Euro's then there certainly not going to change after reaching the QF's of Euro 2012 so judging by how stubborn the FA are we may have to fail to qualify for WC 2014 AND Euro 2016 in the faint hope that they wake up and finally smell the coffee 

But it's so frustrating that they won't change when even a 23 year old Referee who works part-time in a fucking shoe shop can see the problems but yet these so called "experts" who's job it is to get the best of the Football League's and the National Team seem so oblivious to it


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

First of all, I would like to admit that I was one of the few England fans that thought England would win actually win the tournament. I always had this feeling way before the tournament started. Unfortunetly, it wasn't to be.

I really thought it was going to be our tournament because luck seemed to be on our side. Lets look at some highlights:

Go 2-1 down against Sweden and then win 3-2. Walcott's goal was very lucky because it was straight at the keeper but it went in somehow. Welbeck's goal..I'm not sure if he knew much about it. 
Then we face Ukraine... Another goalkeeping error hands us a goal. After that Ukraine score but it was ruled out due to poor refereeing. It really seemed luck was on our side.
Finally, we face Italy. They hit the woodwork twice, missed a couple of sitters and scored an offside goal. They outplayed us but we survived for 2 hours. It reminded me of the Arsenal-Man Utd 2005 final really. 

That was all. I thought we could actually draw inspiration from Chelsea's UCL campaign but it was too much at the end. One thing that annoyed me was that the media/fans were actually looking ahead to a potential Germany game, ignoring the fact that we have a match against Italy. It was 2010 World cup all over again. You know, arrogance. I mean we got better results as underdogs but unfortunetly we all over reacted.


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

England out on pens again. Shocker. Oh well, at least I can go back to hating Terry, Cole, Rooney etc. 

Club before country. Always.

Arsenal fan, by the way.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd say Italy played a more refined version of Spain, except a bit deeper and more narrow. They got forward well, did make a few clangers in defence, mind, but they kept the ball well. Do love the midfielders Italy have at their disposal. All so varied in their styles, all compliment the team. Got an attacking minded player like Nocerino, energetic workhorse like Motta, creative thorn like Montolivo, well rounded player like Marchisio, very good defensive midfielder who has the mind to get forward like de Rossi, and, of course, Pirlo.

Its a pity that it'll probably be Pirlo's last tournament, big void to fill. But if Italy can find something to help them get by in replacement, tighten the defence, they could do well for themselves at the World Cup in 2014.

As for England, at first, bright and energetic, but slowly died down. Not many stood out. I thought Johnson did a decent job. Got back well and helped break up a few bits of play. Was about to try think of a few more, but, but none of the rest really stood out. I thought Carroll had some nice touches, really tried to burst forward when he got the ball. Promising to see from him, after the season and flak he has taken.

For England, can't be taken too bad, right? Won a group people thought belonged to France, and lasted 120 minutes against a more dominant Italian side. But it is how I imagined. England fended off a very sloppy French side, and when they came up against a nurtured, tactical and technical machine like Italy was, they'd get drowned out. But they've got to take positives. They released the public expectations for once, and the entire England camp was a better place. If they qualify for 2014, they need to just let the players play with as minimal of expectations as possible. Let them set the bar, not the media. Otherwise, its another 2-4 years wasted for them.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

At 2014 Worldcup England really need to aim for quarterfinal.
Anything more than that would be too much expectation.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a sneaking feeling Italy are going to win this. Their squad has been criminally underrated. Just hope that England game hasn't taken too much out of them. They showed against Spain they can match up with the best, I expect a similar performance against Germany. They just need to be more fucking clinical. They've created tons of good chances in every single game.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> I have a sneaking feeling Italy are going to win this. Their squad has been criminally underrated. Just hope that England game hasn't taken too much out of them. They showed against Spain they can match up with the best, I expect a similar performance against Germany. They just need to be more fucking clinical. They've created tons of good chances in every single game.


Slyly beginning to think this as well tbh. Real underdogs. Everyone's been scouting Germany and Spain and yet Italy have done really well and could easily sneak it


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

For Italy, against Germany its tricky. Germany have much more options everywhere, which will probably hurt Italy. They want pace? They can get pace. They want to be creative, try cut the defence in halves and quarters? They can do that. Kick and rush? Possible. Possession play? No problems.

Whereas for Italy, they have the midfield to do so, they have 3 good choices of strikers. But on the wings, they can be exposed. They looked a bit out of shape when England managed to get in, but they recovered. If Germany set out to beat their opposing fullback, I believe they can win this relatively easy. They have to set up to play wide, and considering the gaps I saw a few times between some of the Italian defenders, they may have to set up with 2 wingbacks and 3 central defenders.

Which then brings, who do Italy play. Maggio suspended. Suppose play Abate. Believe Chiellini is back for the game, play him with de Rossi and Barzalgi? Midfield? Pirlo, maybe Marchisio and Motta? Up front, may have to go for di Natale with Cassano dropping deeper. For Germany, think the selection process is pretty obvious, except for the wings. Go with Podolski and Muller, or Reus and/or Schurrle? Maybe one with another. However, I would expect to see almost the same team. Its worked so far. Gomez ahead of Klose, also. Want that aerial presence.

I expect a German win. I'd like to be proven wrong, but Germany just have the more talents at their disposal, and they are what England isn't. Possessive, powerful and technical.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm not too bothered with us going out tonight. I wasn't expecting us to to win anyway, so that helps. I'm just irked that it was on pens again, as mentally it's a burden, individually and collectively. I would have preferred it any other way, although i'm glad playing for pens wasn't rewarded, as it's overly negative. I'm glad we got through the group and mainly showed good spirit and togetherness, but this is about our level until we make some huge improvements at grassroots. We've lacked the ability on the ball for some time now, getting through and being successful playing how we do/did, is not how i want to see us play, i'm happy it didn't get us any further. Roy did a decent job with what he had and what little time there was. We got what we expected with him and no less, he's not the man to take us forward though. Not only because of his style, but for him being hailed as tactically astute, he seemed to make some major errors, with the squad selection, team selection, how we setup to play. Although, that can contributed in part to the options available, but mainly to much deeper fundamentals within our game, Roy just had to try and make the best with what we do have at this present moment.

I think the biggest disappointment or rather regret imo, is wondering what could have been had Welbeck and Carroll been allowed to continue up front together. Rooney was clearly not match fit, and apart from his goal played woefully in both games. Milner/Young also, i would have loved to see them dropped, what happened to NOT picking players on name alone? I'm not even sure Johnson needed protecting. It was in CM we needed bodies tonight, yet we play narrower to counteract that, when on the wings we could have got something going, we have pace to burn and it's sitting on the bench. We went with attacking subs on the hour mark and then sat back and didn't attack?! We setup defensively and yet play with two strikers standing around watching Pirlo spread the ball around 10 yards away. Anytime we get the ball we counter-attack and waste posession. We kick the ball high and yet have Carroll sitting on the bench. There wasn't anytime when we got in behind or over the top, the forwards are so seperate from the team and then can't hold it up to link the play as we are sat too deep, the players can't get up in time and we lose the ball and it comes straight back. Again.

We're so disjointed going forward and it's a shame as we have some decent players. They are not going to be used well under Roy though imo. It was embarrassing to watch all tournament, we have struggled though with grit and luck and last ditch efforts when our supposedly solid defence were caught off guard, yet we couldn't expect them to keep us in every game considering going forward we weren't always up to much. The only time in all four games we actually looked like we really wanted to win the game and not just play safe, was the only time we went behind, against Sweden. I think we actually got progressively worse in many ways as the games went on. One major problem being fitness and form of a few players, and i've no doubt we would have lost to Germany with the extra-time and less days rest as well. We could have got spanked again. So another reason i'm glad we went out. I just pray this is enough to be another real kick up the FA's ass and it finally sinks in that again we are seriously lacking, and the only way to halt the decline is revamps at youth level, and the PL foreign player dominance being managed better.

This has been such a hard tourny to watch, i really want the flaws in our game to be exposed for all to see, which i think they have been, but at the sametime i don't want us to fail. I was hoping for a compromise, we got through the group, we were not totally shamed and the players/manager don't inherit any major individual blame. We met expectations this time and some lads showed promise for the future. But this is basically it now for some key experienced players, the next WC/EC is a huge transitional phase for this team. Truly though our whole footballing culture needs a shock to the system and it won't be until years later when we may begin to see the fruits of recent developments. When we're bringing on Henderson in such a crucial time and position, you know we got major problems.

I think bar the coaching advances, we need: Manager, longterm plan to fit a style of play. Youth, brought in and used to our strengths for now, which isn't just defend and nick a goal. Rooney, we need to play him when he deserves it, when he is fit and in form. Formation, we need to be more flexible and figure a way to control the midfield and the ball again. 5 things that could improve our standing. Even if we need to go back a step to go forward, the sooner we get to grips with producing and conveyering new youngsters into the team the better. I just hope we don't look at this and think, this is it, this is England, and settle for what we have, as we can do so much better, we should be doing so much better. I don't want to sound arrogant and say we should be this or that, we are a top 6-10 team, QF at best, and at that level this isn't good enough to compete and expect anything more. If anything we could be going backwards if the next gen don't come good, although it's not like this one has done much, it's time for change that much is for sure. 

First step is firing Roy. As much as i don't like to see anybody lose their job and he hasn't exactly failed, i was never really confident in him and figured at short notice he was the man, as the options are lacking outside of Harry, but not longterm. I'm not sure he will go though and i don't see any other obvious candidate. I've no problem with starting from a solid base but whats the point of protecting nothing? if you don't have anything at the other end you will struggle, and that's where i think we do have some bright prospects, i don't want to see them wasting away while we go all out defence. No thanks. It may have been more realistic but it's negative all the same. I know he hasn't had long and we've had injuries/fitness/form problems, but it's his style of play and outdated thinking, we need some fresh ideas. Spirit will only get you so far, thankfully it didn't take us beyond where we deserved to be. Now there are lessons to be learned and we'll come again.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Firing Roy is the last thing England should do. The guy has had 5 freaking weeks in the job and only two matches to prep the team for a major tourny and still got them to the quaters losing on penalties to a team better than them and even top their group when no one expected them too. Have to wonder what people were expecting if they seriously feel he needs to go already.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, he's done well with the time/resources. I'm just not confident he is the man to take us forward, instead of backwards. I'm willing to keep the faith on the basis that he has only had a short time and he isn't the problem with England, and especially with the lack of options available. He's probably the best bet right now in terms of shoring up our team and organizing a solid unit, until we get to a point when we are more of an attacking threat, but also it feels like he will only slow that process down. He's brought the team together it seems though which is a major plus point and he IS English, so i will back him regardless. I wouldn't be bothered if he was let go though, it would be harsh, he deserves time to work through to the WC certainly.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

England's ability (or lack of) to keep the ball is sad to watch, it really is. That game sucked. Dominated, simply.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> In what world was this a good squad when first choice players were dropping down with injuries and we had to replace them with junk such as Henderson and Kelly?


Fair enough, but why didn't he invite Sturridge? Why was Walcott never starting off after being one of England's key players earlier in the tournament? Why was Gerrard playing so defensive when clearly he's more of an attacking player?

Which first team players were missing? Lampard, Barry and Cahill? Don't think they would've made much of a difference to be honest.

I don't have anything against Roy or England, I just think his tactics and decisions were pretty poor.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

It would have been a massive injustice if Italy were eliminated today, they were the much better team. 

England were pretty bad today, 1 shot on target in 120 minutes and I don't think on one occassion they completed 10 passes together. England's passing is awful yet nobody in England wants to do a thing about it, as long as the fans eat up a Stoke City-Wolves long ball fest with track stars running around the pitch nothing will happen.

I'm glad England are out, ESPN for some reason thinks Americans cheer for England, which is not the case.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Destiny said:


> Fair enough, but why didn't he invite Sturridge? Why was Walcott never starting off after being one of England's key players earlier in the tournament? Why was Gerrard playing so defensive when clearly he's more of an attacking player?
> 
> Which first team players were missing? Lampard, Barry and Cahill? Don't think they would've made much of a difference to be honest.
> 
> I don't have anything against Roy or England, I just think his tactics and decisions were pretty poor.


Sturridge was shit this year, after a good start to the season. Welbeck definitely deserved to go over him.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> Sturridge was shit this year, after a good start to the season. Welbeck definitely deserved to go over him.


He didn't really play much after RDM took over though. I'm not saying he had to start, but why not have him sitting on the bench? Instead he invited Carroll who had a poor year at Liverpool.

It's just some strange decisions that were made.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Even it he didn't pick Carroll, Sturridge wouldn't have been much of an upgrade. Both had pretty poor years


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Destiny said:


> He didn't really play much after RDM took over though. I'm not saying he had to start, but why not have him sitting on the bench? Instead he invited Carroll who had a poor year at Liverpool.
> 
> It's just some strange decisions that were made.


Carroll played well apart from today for the most part when he was called upon and offered a different option to our other strikers. Tbh with hindsight we might have played better if Rooney stayed on the bench for the Ukraine game and stayed with the same line up. Rooney was not match fit and yet again we pick players on their reputation.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Dat penalty by Pirlo was just classsssssssss


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

continue to play milner out of position, wonder why he doesnt play well.

having to cover glen johnson, who seems to think he's a rb, rm, rw and striker would be fairly difficult, even more difficult for a center midfielder who cant play the right side at all well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Pirlo was amazing


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, Italy do not have "far better" players at all, Pirlo is the only player in their squad who is a class above. Two average sides.
> 
> Young and Milner both had a fucking woeful tournament and Hodgson still insisted on playing them every single game. Chamberlain and Walcott from the start today would have torn Italy apart.
> 
> 4-4-2 clearly wasn't working today either and he refused to change the system. The amount of time Pirlo was giving on the ball was just ridiculous, we completely allowed him the freedom of the pitch and all the time in the world on the ball.


Chamberlain and Walcott would have not torn Italy apart. That is ridiculous. Italy have better players than England. De rossi, Pirlo, Chiellini, Barzagli, Cassano, etc are all very good players. 

Firing Roy is not a good idea. He did a brilliant job. 

I hope Italy beats Germany but it is unlikely. Germany are a better team.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Walcott hasnt torn a team apart ever, He a poor winger who cant cross.. just quick as fuck, the boy needs seriously sitting down and help in his decision making when he has the ball in the wide areas. 

Oxlade is just untested needs a good few years at the top level before he's close to tearing Italy apart.

Italy are slightly under rated in this tournament, they have Pirlo still a class apart with the ball at his feet, De Rossi is a world class CM and has been for years. The rest of the team are easily transferable into the top english game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pirlo´s penalty is awesome but it is not better than Zidane penalty against Italy in 2006. Zidane penalty was the best penalty i have ever seen.


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

Samoon said:


> Pirlo´s penalty is awesome but it is not better than Zidane penalty against Italy in 2006. Zidane penalty was the best penalty i have ever seen.


Lucky son of a bitch, lol! 

And I have to say, I enjoy seeing Balotelli play (and i laugh my ass off when he fails so many times), but his penalty was great.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mario has always been brilliant at penalties. cant remember him ever missing one


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hummels has played four full games and not conceded a foul.... :hummels

Balotelli is arguably the world's best penalty taker.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Destiny said:


> Fair enough, but why didn't he invite Sturridge? Why was Walcott never starting off after being one of England's key players earlier in the tournament? Why was Gerrard playing so defensive when clearly he's more of an attacking player?
> 
> Which first team players were missing? Lampard, Barry and Cahill? Don't think they would've made much of a difference to be honest.
> 
> I don't have anything against Roy or England, I just think his tactics and decisions were pretty poor.


He had five weeks with the team... Players were going down injured that kept on changing his plans... His tactic was to make England as hard as possible to beat and he achieved that, as we go home from the tournament without suffering a loss over 90 or 120 minutes.

Is this style the way to go forward for the future? No. But with the players at his dispense and the time he had with them, it had to be done right now.

They were no expectations for England before this tournament. People thought we would struggle to get out of the group, turns out we won it. Then as the knockouts arrived, some people started to believe, drawing comparisons with Chelsea, but it was just not meant to be.

What England need to do now, is start thinking about the team and the majority of the squad that they want to take to World Cup 2014 and keep them together throughout the whole road to that tournament. No more chopping and changing. Ignore the media who want the latest flavour of the month to be called up. It's time to build a team where players play in their right position and playing together all the time to build some chemistry.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Why everyone is talking about Sturridge, Carrol, Welbeck, etc when Crouch is sitting at home is beyond me, he'd be one of the first names on the team for me.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Obviously five weeks is a very short time but i just wanted to see a little more effort in an attacking sense.

I hope he does well if given the chance to lead England to the world cup.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Samoon said:


> Pirlo´s penalty is awesome but it is not better than Zidane penalty against Italy in 2006. Zidane penalty was the best penalty i have ever seen.


Always thought he looked like a bit of a dick nearly missing that (not as much as he did later on). Tried to be overly cool but botched it a bit. Very lucky it went in. Pirlo's was the perfect chip down the middle.


----------



## Toronto (Jan 3, 2012)

The 4-4-2 is dead, it's time to get on with the modern times, the Euro's are proving possession tactics are the way to go.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> *continue to play milner out of position, wonder why he doesnt play well.*
> 
> having to cover glen johnson, who seems to think he's a rb, rm, rw and striker would be fairly difficult, even more difficult for a center midfielder who cant play the right side at all well.


You keep trotting out this excuse but anybody who watched Milner from 2002-2007 will know that he was very effective on both wings for Leeds, Toon and Villa (at the start). 

I have previously stated that it looks like a lot of his natural skill has been trained out of him in the last couple of years, but to say he can't play on the right side of midfield when he has played at least as many games there as he has central midfield is ridiculous really. He may be better as a midfield water carrier when playing in a team full of stars but the truth is that he doesn't really have the technical ability to be international class (certainly not now, anyway) for an average at best national side. 

Put it this way, I'd rather have the James Milner from 2006 than the current version.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Still can't believe that Pirlo penalty, the guy must have balls of steel to do that in that situation. Compare that to Ashley Young's rush-of-blood-to-the-head-thump-it-as-hard-as-I-can penalty


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AndreBaker said:


> You keep trotting out this excuse but anybody who watched Milner from 2002-2007 will know that he was very effective on both wings for Leeds, Toon and Villa (at the start).
> 
> I have previously stated that it looks like a lot of his natural skill has been trained out of him in the last couple of years, but to say he can't play on the right side of midfield when he has played at least as many games there as he has central midfield is ridiculous really. He may be better as a midfield water carrier when playing in a team full of stars but the truth is that he doesn't really have the technical ability to be international class (certainly not now, anyway) for an average at best national side.
> 
> Put it this way, I'd rather have the James Milner from 2006 than the current version.


because right now he's not a right midfielder. ever since he's played for us he's barely played there. he might have been a right mid in 2006, but in 2012 he's nothing like one.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Toronto said:


> The 4-4-2 is dead, it's time to get on with the modern times, the Euro's are proving possession tactics are the way to go.


*It's so easy to blame the formation but England didn't actually lose a (90 minute) game all tournament. The problem lies with the players. Going into the Euro's we heard everyone and their mother telling us that England only have 2 world class players, those being Hart and Rooney. Hart himself, performed well and has nothing to be ashamed of but Rooney was average. 

This is where having somebody like Harry Redknapp may have been better because he's an excellent man-manager and maybe could have got the best out of the likes of Rooney and Young who was also below-par all tournament.

You could make an argument for other players to come into the team but who else is going to step up and make any kind of difference? Maybe we could have used players with a little more pace to really get at the Italian back line but when Walcott came on he failed to make the desired impact. Maybe employ somebody to man mark Pirlo? Joey Barton could have done a job on him + when it did come to extra time he could have gone mental and taken a few of the Italians out, maybe that would have been England's best chance of going through.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Totti did the exact same thing as Pirlo, in a semi final shootout. Cheeky fucking Italians.






Both were better than Zidane's, who when you watch his face, thinks he's missed it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

What is Milner's strength now? Is he purely just a work horse? Seems he has even lost the ability to whip in a quality ball, something he used to excel at, which masked his lack of pace to play on the wings.



Irish Jet said:


> Totti did the exact same thing as Pirlo, in a semi final shootout. Cheeky fucking Italians.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totti is THE BIG BOSS though. Better than Del Piero. Come at me Juve fans.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> because right now he's not a right midfielder. ever since he's played for us he's barely played there. he might have been a right mid in 2006, but in 2012 he's nothing like one.


He only exclusively stopped playing there when he joined Man Citeh, two years ago. I find it difficult to believe that a professional can just forget how to do a basic job in that short space of time. It's not as if much was being asked of him, cover the right back and try to whip in a few crosses, he couldn't even do that properly! He's far from the worst culprit at this tournament for England but I'm not buying the idea that he can't play on the right side which is silly.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I can't remember seeing Milner playing anywhere but on the wings for City, can only remember him playing as a CM in his last few years with Villa.


----------



## KingJames23 (Jan 23, 2005)

wkdsoul said:


> Walcott hasnt torn a team apart ever, He a poor winger who cant cross.. just quick as fuck, the boy needs seriously sitting down and help in his decision making when he has the ball in the wide areas.


Poor winger that can't cross, but still produced more in his limited time in the team than Young and Milner combined...

Walcott is no world beater, but to suggest he's never torn a team apart is doing him a serious disservice. He's caused top sides all sorts of problems with his pace, albeit not on a consistent enough basis.

When you look at how well English teams have done against Italian teams in Europe, the players that have usually really impressed are those with blistering pace and run at defenders - Ryan Giggs, Gareth Bale, Thierry Henry etc. Not suggesting Walcott is remotely close to their ability, but he has proved to be an effective weapon for Arsenal when playing high tempo football. 

If we were serious about trying to trouble Italy and win the game in 90 minutes, Oxlade-Chamberlain and Walcott would have provided more of a threat than Young and Milner, and have already impressed against Italian teams previously.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

He did play down the right in the 1-6 Manchester Derby didn't he? Maybe I was a bit generous with that previous statement! 

The truth is that he's just not international class and was never good enough at that level in the centre for England anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he's played in the center and pushed out wide and then kinda cut back in. it's a bit awkward to explain. he's more of a cm than anything, but he;s not totally a cm cos he can play the right side. however, he obviously wasnt suited to the role of woy, playing as cover for johnson as he isnt good enough, but i presume there were some communication problems thrown in. i presume he got the gig due to him being a hard worker, but he just doesnt look up to it.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

The thing that bothers me the most is that we could have played a proper right back in Micah Richards which would have allowed us to play a real right winger with guile and pace. Why take your worst (defensively) right back and least effective (going forward) right sided midfielder as first choices when you want to win games? Oh, that's right! Woy sets his teams up to play for draws and nick wins if they're lucky, silly me! That's why I hated his appointment, he's the kind of manager that will maximise the potential of a really poor set of players but will minimise the potential of good players, England do have plenty of good players before anyone questions this.

It's these poor decisions that really make me question Woy, not to mention deciding to park the bus which essentially meant Pirlo was given all of the freedom in the world to play whatever pass he wanted. We should have pressed higher up the pitch which wouldn't have given him the time to think on the ball (one of the few current players who is great at this) and would have forced his play. 

I was also pissed off at the much better conditioned Welbeck being taken off so early instead of the clearly struggling Rooney, obviously Woy goes by reputation! Then there's the offside trap from last night which was an utter fail.

On a side note, I keep hearing that Italy have a much better squad of 'world class' players than England but other than Pirlo (we have nobody like him apart from a certain United midfielder) and Buffon (Hart's not miles off his ability) who is that good for Italy? I think both team's back fives from last night were comparable, same as the strikers. For me the only difference was midfield (yes, it makes a big difference at this level) but as I have previously said there are ways to deal with Pirlo, a tactically astute manager would have seen to it, but not Woy. Italy could have feasibly scored six past us in normal time, but on paper (where football is not played!) I don't really see that much of a gulf in quality. England need a tactically able manager to maximise our short term potential until we can sort the out the issue that is a lack of gifted young players coming through at grass roots level.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You just know that there's gonna be lads all over trying Pirlo's penalty at the weekend in their Sunday Leagues. And failing miserably.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> T
> On a side note, I keep hearing that Italy have a much better squad of 'world class' players than England but other than Pirlo (we have nobody like him apart from a certain United midfielder) and Buffon (Hart's not miles off his ability) who is that good for Italy? I think both team's back fives from last night were comparable, same as the strikers. For me the only difference was midfield (yes, it makes a big difference at this level) but as I have previously said there are ways to deal with Pirlo, a tactically astute manager would have seen to it, but not Woy. Italy could have feasibly scored six past us in normal time, but on paper (where football is not played!) I don't really see that much of a gulf in quality. England need a tactically able manager to maximise our short term potential until we can sort the out the issue that is a lack of gifted young players coming through at grass roots level.


Buffon (World class), Abate, Barzagli, Chiellini (Didn't play but is world class), De Rossi (World class), Marchisio, Montolivo, Cassano, Balotelli, Di Natale are all top players. They're squad is so much more talented than England's it's not even funny. They brought on a very good player in Nocerino, England brought on fucking Henderson. Not to mention they have options like Giovinco and Di Natale, England have the likes of Downing and Defoe

England can improve their squad in the next few years, but right now it was never going to be good enough to mount a challenge, particularly when the likes of Lampard/Walker get injured and Scholes/Carrick don't make themselves available.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Wilshere looks like he is on the road to world class. England desperately need Cleverley, Rodwell and McEachran to become at the least very good players. The lack of strength in central midfield just fucking hurts.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Joel said:


> Wilshere looks like he is on the road to world class. England desperately need Cleverley, Rodwell and McEachran to become at the least very good players. The lack of strength in central midfield just fucking hurts.


Hey, at least it's not as bad the lack of strength up front.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> Buffon (World class), Abate, Barzagli, Chiellini (Didn't play but is world class), De Rossi (World class), Marchisio, Montolivo, Cassano, Balotelli, Di Natale are all top players. They're squad is so much more talented than England's it's not even funny. They brought on a very good player in Nocerino, England brought on fucking Henderson. Not to mention they have options like Giovinco and Di Natale, England have the likes of Downing and Defoe
> 
> England can improve their squad in the next few years, but right now it was never going to be good enough to mount a challenge, particularly when the likes of Lampard/Walker get injured and Scholes/Carrick don't make themselves available.


I think you've got a little bit carried away with the 'world class' tag there, something that seems to be extremely overused these days, alomst to the point that it has lost all meaning. I will agree with De Rossi though.

In defence England have players as good as Italy (lescott, Terry, Cole) while Johnson is shit but comparable to Maggio (sub last night) who has been really poor this tournament. Up front we have Rooney and Welbeck who collectively are maybe a shade below the overall standard of Italy's attack but it's not gulfs in class. The midfield is the real big difference but England still had Gerrard who has been one of the best players in the tournament up to this point (well, before he cramped up!). 

The thing that pisses me off about England's midfield is that I really believe we have far better untried or out of favour options out there, but Woy is far too happy to go with the same old tried and tested.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd definitely call buffon and de rossi world class. the rest is a very good team that works well together.

and pirlo, i meant players other than pirlo


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Buffon, de Rossi and Pirlo for me. The rest aren't miles ahead of the England starting XI, although the Italians arguably have much stronger options on the bench, there's no arguing that one!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Joel said:


> Totti is THE BIG BOSS though. Better than Del Piero. Come at me Juve fans.


Yeah definitely. 

Barzagli is the most underrated defender in the world right now. I would call him world class. Better than Chiellini imo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The only players I called world class were Buffon, Chiellini and De Rossi, I don#t see how those are even really debatable. I wouldn't even say Pirlo is world class, but when the system is built to get the best out of him, he's as good as anyone.

The other players are very good players, all players that I think would walk into the England squad.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Yeah definitely.
> 
> Barzagli is the most underrated defender in the world right. I would call him world class. Better than Chiellini imo.


I agree that he's incredibly underrated, but he's not better than Chiellini. If he carries on his form from last season and the Euros into next season then I'd put him in the world class category. Still have to see him in the CL.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

chr1st0 said:


> Why everyone is talking about Sturridge, Carrol, Welbeck, etc when Crouch is sitting at home is beyond me, he'd be one of the first names on the team for me.


Abbey Clancy is a registered member apparently 












ReyMisterioFan2 said:


> Hey, at least we got third in The Copa America. How far did England go?


They weren't in it. I think Australia qualified though? 

Nice to see both FORZA twins appear from their shell.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Even more impressive with Pirlo is that he missed a simular penalty 2 years ago. You would think a guy would never try that again, especially in the Euros. Its quite embarassing when it fails.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I wouldn't put my hopes on Wilshere yet. These kinds of injury are very tricky. Some players never come back to their best after such injuries. I'd wait and watch. As a Gunner, I've already seen two players (Eduardo and Ramsey) who didn't reach the peak after their injuries. The jury isn't out on Ramsey yet though.

On 2014, I don't think any European nation stands a chance in Brazil of all places. There is Brazil, Argentina, and Uruguay too. Germany ALWAYS do well in international tournaments, so they will be in the semis. I'm not sure about Spain because I can see the self-destruction starting there, whilst Italy is the other team. The question is: can Montolivo replace Pirlo as the anchor man?

On last night's match, the one stupid thing Hodgson did was--persist with Young. Young has be be the worst player of the tournament. He didn't get anything right and couldn't even save his face with the penalty. Overall, Roy has done a good job with this England side. Hodgson did another stupid thing and that was to bring in Henderson. He should have brought Chamberlain instead because Chamberlain can play centrally. England lacked creativity in the field and from the manager.

The formation is always the hot topic but 4-2-3-1 is the new 4-4-2. 4-4-2 doesn't work these days. It just doesn't at international level. You cannot play with only 2 CMs. England would do well to move to 4-2-3-1. It's the safest formation and is very useful for any team who wishes to use it.

On the semis, it's easy! Spain vs. Germany again! Yay! Spain will embarrass Portugal and Germany will beat Italy. Italy team isn't as great as everybody is raving here. Pirlo is on a level of his own and that's about it. Their strikers have been poor and if Balotelli continues to start over Di Natali, it will be easy for Germany.

In the final, Germany is going to win. Game over.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

haribo said:


> Abbey Clancy is a registered member apparently


He's actually the best international striker that England have got. Crouch and Defoe would have been a better front 2 than Rooney and Welback.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Haven't all/most of Crouch's international goals come against absolute garbage?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I kinda hope Portugal can punish Spain for playing boring football....wel'll see.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> The only players I called world class were Buffon, Chiellini and De Rossi, I don#t see how those are even really debatable. I wouldn't even say Pirlo is world class, but when the system is built to get the best out of him, he's as good as anyone.
> 
> The other players are very good players, all players that I think would walk into the England squad.


It's debatable that Chiellini is world class because he makes stupid mistakes when defending in his own box. He's a really good player and I'm actually a fan of his because he's quick, aggressive, strong and comfortable on the ball but top class defenders don't make the mistakes he makes on such a consistent basis.

Pirlo was one of Italy's best players when they won the world cup in 2006, was Juve's lynch pin on the road to Serie A glory last season and has arguably been the player of the tournament so far in Euro 2012. Those are the sort of credentials that make a world class player.

The Italian midfield players would walk into the England team, no doubt about that.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gutted England went out but the Italians were the better side over 120 minutes and so deserved to go through

Hopefully we see a massive revamping of the squad before the qualifiers, I think we should stick with Carroll and Rooney up front as they could be a good combination with Sturridge/Welbeck coming off the bench. Want to see Shawcross given a go at the back as for me he is the best young English centre back and him teaming with Lescott would be solid, Richards should get a recall at right back and we have to start looking at a replacement for Cole but I can't really think of anyone unless Johnson can switch over. Walcott and Young should be the starting wingers and Gerard/Parker our centre mid partnership while we get Wilshire/Rodwell ready to take over after the next world cup.

The worst part of this tournament for me has been to see the missed opportunity we have had with Gerard, he has been world class and could have been for the last 10 years if we had just accepted him and Lampard can't play together and let him do what he has done in this tournament

My starting England team in the world cup qualifiers would be

Hart
Richards Shawcross Lescott Johnson

Walcott Parker Gerard Young

Carroll Rooney


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Firing Roy isn't the solution even if he did get too many things at this Tournament. 4 Year contracts are fucking stupid but he should at least get a chance to build a squad of his own and see what he can do over 2 years. I don't think he's the right man at all though. Definitely not long term and what England need most right now is a long term solution to everything. I'm talking academy and grass roots level, manager, players and formation. 

5 in midfield is the only way forward. It's glaringly obvious to almost everyone. Now they really need to start bringing this bright crop of young players through and stop relying on players who have only more tournament in them if they're fortunate - Terry/Ferdinand/Lampard/Gerrard/Barry/Parker. Team I'd like to see being developed over the next few years:

Hart
Walker Smalling Jones ???
Ox Wilshere ???/Rooney Cleverly Young
Welbeck​
LB and CM are problem areas youth wise. Cole injuries aside will be good for the World Cup but there's nobody even close to international standard coming through in that position. CM I'd still play one of the experienced CM's like Gerrard at the World Cup to provide some balance. Wilshere and Cleverly are both likely to have injury problems though and that might halt their potential becoming a reality. I like moving club partnerships to country if possible, hence why I think Smalling/Jones and Rooney/Welbeck are the way forward. CB we've got Cahill as well of course and Bent and Sturridge as other options up front. Welbeck's gonna be a legit top tier player in a few years though. 

Honestly with the right leadership and the right formation our future isn't as bleak as some people like to make it out to be. We've got some great defenders coming through now, Hart's probably gonna be the best keeper in the world in 2-4 years. Rooney and Welbeck can grow to be lethal together based on last season. Young and possibly Cleverly included in that too. Can't see any reason other than injuries why Ox won't grow into a great player. If Wilshere isn't too broke from these injuries then he should be a great international player too. They just need to install a passing game into the team and learn to keep the ball. We aren't winning anything with 35% and 32% possession against teams like France and Italy.

I think people are being too harsh on the lack of attacking mentality vs Italy too. We were fine in the first half and created legit goal scoring opportunities. It's virtually impossible to be an attacking threat without the ball and when you can't keep hold of the ball when you do get it back. 

Couple of other things. Johnson wasn't our worst player. Played well against Italy and had a good 2nd half vs France. He was fucking atrocious vs Sweden though so I can see where it's coming from but Young never turned up which was such a shame. Parker was terrible too in every match. Baffles me that Parker was the one given the freedom to go forward when Gerrard kept sitting. Starting Milner vs Italy was the wrong option. He just doesn't give you any creativity as an attacking threat and we showed in the 1st half we could get at Italy down that right side. Walcott's no good generally speaking but he at least gives you that creative hope. Carroll on for Welbeck after 60 was the worst tactical move of the tournament. Fuck me Roy. People need to start highlighting Rooney's averageness in way too many games these days. Thought Welbeck was our POTT. Lescott and Gerrard had good tournaments too. Rest were inconsistent or just shit.*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No replacement for Cole at LB? Shift Glen Johnson there? Come on bro, Leighton Baines is a much better player thah Johnson and is naturally a LB. :kobe

England ideally should be like this currently...

Hart

Richards Ferdinand Lescott Cole

Carrick

Parker Wilshere

Gerrard

Rooney Bent

With the likes of Cleverly, Baines, G. Johnson, Shawcross, Jagielka, Welbeck, Young, A. Johnson, Milner, Defoe, Green on the bench. I always thought a Rooney/Bent combo up front would be good given a chance but they rarely get to play together due to injury/suspension/form etc.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Too lazy to read through every single page but has anyone noticed that had France beaten Spain, the semi-finals would have been a repeat of World Cup 2006?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

cole's replacement is in chelsea already

bertrand


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)

England keeping 10 men behind the ball most of the time was the problem with the centre midfielders not really adding to the attacks at all. Roy definitely doesn't deserve the sack but he should be open to change as I wouldn't say in England looked good in any of the games. It's a shame as Capello started to seem to be getting a good mix but it is what it is.

Also with all this sh*t with james milner playing at right mid, Roy obviously doesn't trust Johnson to be concentrated defensively for 90 mins and it isn't reallly Milners fault. Rooney needs to get over the fact that he isn't a world class player and would have probably been better coming off for a Defoe in yesterdays game.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

It's Woy's own fault for choosing to take Johnson over Richards anyways. Why even take Johnson if you are gonna need someone to cover for him, because he isn't defensively sound? Still baffling, as Micah had a great season, and the only reason he didn't see starts at the end was injury (perhaps?) and the fact that Zabaleta was performing really well in the last couple of months.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*If you're playing Johnson and you don't trust him defensively on his own then he shouldn't even be playing. At least now Walker can come in at RB and we can start playing a proper winger.*


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

So people put these England XI's up and not one puts Cahill in the team.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking at good young English players in the 18-25 age category, this is the current top pool of talents we have to choose from (feel free to add and amend):

*Goalkeepers*
Joe Hart
John Ruddy
Fraser Forster
Jack Butland
David Stockdale

*Defenders*
Kyle Walker
Micah Richards
Kieran Gibbs
Ryan Bertrand
Phil Jones
Chris Smalling

*Midfielders*
Tom Cleverly
Jack Wilshire
Jack Rodwell

*Wingers*
Adam Johnson
Theo Walcott
Alex Oxlaide Chamberlain

*Strikers*
Danny Welbeck
Daniel Sturridge

Not a terrible list at all, although it's lacking a bit in certain positions. I'm sure I've forgotten a few players so like I said, just add them in.

That group of players along with the likes of Rooney, Lescott, Cahill and Jagielka (all entering their prime) are decent enough, no excuses for Woy not to lead us to the next world cup finals tournament, barring a massive injury crisis.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Cahill will be the best English centre half by the end of the season. Played with a fucked hamstring in a Champions League final and didn't put a foot wrong, whilst also making some ridiculous interceptions and blocks. Feel free to quote me on this.

Hart
Walker Smalling Cahill Cole
Parker Wilshere
Johnson Oxlade-Chamberlain Young
Rooney​
Rooney is so overrated when playing in the hole. Get him further up.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

England are fine defensively for the future , its our forward play that needs drastic improvement . Being a top 8 country in the world and having the lowest pass completion rate in the euro group stages is laughably bad. 

Rooney is a problem for me , he wants to play in the hole meaning we have to play another striker which limits us in midfield.

I'd like to see us try something differant.


> Hart
> Smalling Cahill Jones
> Walker Wilshire Parker Bertrand
> Gerrard
> Welbeck Rooney​


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Johnson came closest to scoring for us yesterday though, obviously our best attacking threat :rooney


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Pirlo´s penalty is awesome but it is not better than Zidane penalty against Italy in 2006. Zidane penalty was the best penalty i have ever seen.


I love the way it hit the bar twice. Awesome precision.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I agree, fuck Rooney in the hole

ep

when was the last time he was played as a striker


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> Rooney is so overrated when playing in the hole. Get him further up.


This is very very true.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Hodgson is still undefeated (by the logic that matches that go to penalties officially count as a draw).

:woy


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

T-C said:


> This is very very true.


I go on about it all the time, but 09-10 when Rooney played as the point striker and you guys played 4-3-3, he just dominated every defence. It really was a brilliant display of centre forward football. 

That's why I think Kagawa is going to be such an immense signing for you. Not only are you getting a brilliant player with bags of creativity, you are also likely to move Rooney up further where I feel he is most dangerous.

I know this sucks for Welbeck, who is a young guy who has bags of potential and hopefully becomes a great player (I say this for the good of England and nothing else :side, but I'm sure he'll still get a lot of game time with 38 league games and cups to think about.

But yeah, Rooney at the point is what I want to see for England. The fact that it didn't happen in South Africa still pisses me off.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Problem?
http://www.guardian.co.uk/football/2012/jun/25/euro-2012-statistics-damn-england?newsfeed=true

Reaction?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18578690

Solution?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18579009

Roy:
But, when I look back, *I won't be disappointed about how we played* and behaved.

When asked if that problem was because of tiredness caused by constantly having to chase the opposition to regain the ball, Hodgson said: "It doesn't help your fatigue. *We tried to play quite positively.*

:woy


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Right now I'm preferring Welbeck up front to Rooney. You can play 2 up front against the lesser teams but not against the top tier teams. Probably means either dropping Welbeck or putting Rooney in midfield. Fuck him in the "hole".

I think Smalling and Jones will both develop to be better players than Cahill. Plus they should be playing as a pair for United regularly in the next 2-4 years and I prefer keeping an existing partnership rather than taking one of them out to fit Cahill in and have to build a new understanding with another CB.*


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> Haha, Italy do not have "far better" players at all, Pirlo is the only player in their squad who is a class above. Two average sides.
> 
> Young and Milner both had a fucking woeful tournament and Hodgson still insisted on playing them every single game. Chamberlain and Walcott from the start today would have torn Italy apart.
> 
> 4-4-2 clearly wasn't working today either and he refused to change the system. The amount of time Pirlo was giving on the ball was just ridiculous, we completely allowed him the freedom of the pitch and all the time in the world on the ball.




I know this is pages back but first time I saw this today.

That post is horrendously wrong.

Lets start at the top. Pirlo isn't anywhere near there only good player, Chiellini (if fit), Buffon, Marchisio, Balotelli, De Rossi and Cassano would have walked into our starting 11 in place of Lescott, Hart (Buffon is better), Welbeck (or Carroll) and one of the centre mids. Quite frankly if the Italians were fielding a bin bag as RB then they would probably be in my fantasy football team ahead of Johnson on defensive merit. As usual with the English press they focus solely on one of the better players from a foreign side and then act as if he is the only player that matters when missing the fact that for as good as Pirlo is, it isn't like he is playing in the Luxembourg side is it? "Two average sides" one of which has considerably better players???

Young and Milner both started. Hmmm that is maybe because our backup was :downing out on the left who is about as much use as giving all the players leg amputations and Walcott and Chamerlain who are respectively very young (Ox) and inconsistent (Walcott). Also we played Parker because our best full back can not defend for toffee and gets caught out position at least 3 times a match. He was great going forward because we had Milner covering him. The idea of Walcott slipping into right back is moronic. We wouldn't have "torn them apart" with Ox and Walcott at all apart from in the scenario in your head when we presumably win 8-0 before roaring to the finals with hattricks against Germany and Spain for Walcott and Ox. We didn't have anyone who could retain the ball, playing two quick wingers who aren't prone to dropping deep or going central is not going to improve out ball retetion from its allready biblically shit levels is it?

442 may be the only point you have some basis on. But would have struggled to play 3 centre mids because out backup was Jordan fucking Henderson who is absolutely dreadful. Also we were not shutting down Pirlo because the team in general were knackered because, again, we can't retain the ball very well and playing 2 Ox and Walcott is not going to change that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

While we do need to bring the kids through dropping Gerrard (the captain and one of our best players this tournament) as well as and even more so A Cole. A Cole is the best LB in the world and should be in our squad for sure. We need youth players brought in but we need a couple of older heads in their. Gerrard and A Cole need to stay. My team would be:

Hart

Cole Smalling Jones Walker
Parker Rodwell
Gerrard 
Chamerlain Rooney Young

4-3-3 when we attack while 4-5-1 while we defend. We do not have the technique to out play teams at the moment but we can play counter attacking football. Wilshere we don't know if he will be the same player when he comes back and I would have Johnson and Walcott be the back up for the wing as well as Welbeck and Carroll in the squad to give us other options in how we can attack. Also bring off Rooney if he is playing crap!


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Do you guys think Andy Carroll is good enough to remain in England team as striker?
I kinda think he can great in future...I don't know, maybe it's because he looks like Edge.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^No.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Yes he is and tbh he played a lot better then Rooney did. Rooney in an England shirt just does not seem to work. He should not be an automatic start like some people say and said before the euros.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone as excited as I am for the Semi finals set to kick off tomorrow? Gotta be exciting to watch. 
Portugal against Spain should be a lively and entertaining match. Spain playing possession football while Portugal looking to hit them on the counter. If Portugal are to go through though, I think it all rests on the shoulders of enaldo 's performance. I'm backing Portugal to win. 

I just don't want to see a Germany/Spain final all over again which at this point seems likely. I'm by no means underrating Italy. They've been massively underrated from the outset of this tournament. Some people even calling for them to receive a thumping at the hands of Spain in the opening game which was ironic compared to the game itself. The match was pretty even and they could have sneaked a win somehow. Against Germany though is a different situation entirely as the Germans are quite adept in every position on the field. Going to be a tight game. The Germans to go through this time.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

England can't play 4-3-3. The thumb rule of a 4-3-3 is ball retention and maximum short passes. England doesn't do either.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Why is everybody still talking about England? They're out.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ Yeah, let's talk of Germany vs. Italy.

And another Spain/Germany final...


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

But with a German victory this time :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why on earth would anyone drop lescott. terry will probably be gone soon, but lescott is entering his prime and just had a very good tournament. yeah, cast him off for jones and smalloling.

oh and i got a nice chuckle out of this:



> You may recall that, after the Ivory Coast lost the Africa Cup of Nations final on penalties to Zambia, Wayne Rooney tweeted the following:
> 
> 'Funny that 2 toures was there all the way and lost. Haha.'
> 
> Haha indeed. The responses of Kolo and Yaya are presently unknown, but Mediawatch hopes they both shat a lung laughing.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Razor King said:


> And another Spain/Germany final...


Hopefully it does not happen. Hopefully Italy or Portugal can do us a favour.

Cahill deserves to start for England. That guy has been great and can only get better now.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

With all this talk of England's XI, I'd just like to add that Britton would be a very good addition to the squad. He's really brilliant with passing and could do well to retain the ball for a bit.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> why on earth would anyone drop lescott. terry will probably be gone soon, but lescott is entering his prime and just had a very good tournament. yeah, cast him off for jones and smalloling.
> 
> oh and i got a nice chuckle out of this:


We need to start building a long term team. Tbh CB is our strongest spot depth wise. I doubt anyone is calling for Lescott to be dropped from the squad. I just went with Smalling and Jones because they play together at man utd.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

long term what, 2016


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> long term what, 2016


Yeah beyond 2014 those would all be playing for England minus A Cole and Gerrard. We ain't got a chance of winning Brazil plus we as a nation need to start plying for the long term. Lescott I have no problem with playing at CB at all as I think he was one of our best player. I just felt that since Jones and Smalling play together at club level at CB they would be easier to build as a partnership. Lescott playing with Cahill would work just as well


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

I think for all nations (mostly Europe), barring Germany and Spain, 2016 has to be the ideal target at the moment.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Whats with these Smalling, Jones pairings at CB. Defenders usually peak around 30. In 2014, they won't be near that peak. Cahill and Lescott should be Englands CB pairing, with Richards at RB, A.Cole at LB. England could have 2 CM's, a CAM, LAM, RAM, and a lone striker. It's what Spain use, when they play a striker.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Let the games begin!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Mr. Snrub said:


> why on earth would anyone drop lescott. terry will probably be gone soon, but lescott is entering his prime and just had a very good tournament. yeah, cast him off for jones and smalloling.
> 
> oh and i got a nice chuckle out of this:


He was laughing at that because they had missed the maximum amount of time for City and still lost. Nothing really to do with them personally.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no it's cos he's a twat


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

haribo said:


> Let the games begin!


Joe Hart's punishment had to be more severe. 

Poor guy didn't stand a chance.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Portugal 1-2 Spain Ronaldo, Fabregas and Alonso.
Germany 2-0 Italy Klose and Khedira.


For us England fans just think: WE DID BETTER THAN HOLLAND!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I need the Germans to win this tournament (I have money on them), but I would love to watch Pirlo boss them and lead Italy to a victory. 

Pirlo and Iniesta >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> The rest


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

haribo said:


> Let the games begin!


Bane!?!?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Um, Ozil? Hummels?


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

:suarez2


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Didn't know Pirlo auditioned for Bane.

As for Spain vs Portugal, I hope Portugal wins this time. Portugal needs to punish Spain for playing a boring football.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

God™ said:


> :suarez2


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Would be amazing if Pirlo lead Italy to a victory, but Pirlo alone won't have much to say against that German team.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Bananas said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Razor King said:


> Would be amazing if Pirlo lead Italy to a victory, but Pirlo alone won't have much to say against that German team.


They need Cassano, De rossi, Balotelli, Barzagli to step up. 

I would love to see Pirlo lead Italy to victory. Germany is amazing so it will be really tough for the Italians. 

Both Germany and Italy has been good to watch in ths tournament so I hope it is a good match. 

I dont think Portugal cant beat Spain but I would not be surprised if they beat them. Hopefully they do.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sky Sports, Graham Hunter is such a turd.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Looking at Italy, that midfield of Pirlo/Montolivo/De Rossi/Marchisio is fucking impressive. Barza at the back is a rock, wonder if Chiellini will be back to partner him or Bonucci will stay in?


----------



## Rising (Jul 19, 2007)

Should be interesting match tonight hoping for Portugal victory but it will very difficult


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

would there be any ramifications if CR7 knocked spain out ?, or would they simply not care considering they've won the last two tournaments ?, being a madrid player and all.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

SPAIN: Casillas; Arbeloa, Pique, Ramos, Alba; Alonso. Busquets. Xavi; Silva, Negredo, Iniesta.

:cena

PORTUGAL: Patrício; Pereira, Pepe, Alves, Coentrão; Veloso, Moutinho, Meireles, Nani, Almeida, Ronaldo

Surely Torres and Llorente would be ahead of Negredo?


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> would there be any ramifications if CR7 knocked spain out ?, or would they simply not care considering they've won the last two tournaments ?, being a madrid player and all.


Well i'm not a spanish dude supporting Real Madrid so I can't speak first hand, but I personally would accept it, if he knocked Spain out fair and square, can't complain. If he does some sly cheating thing, like Henry's handball, a last minute dive for a pen, stuff like that, then it may be a different story. Mind you the United fans didn't hate him after the World Cup in 06, despite being public enemy number 1 elsewhere.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

enaldo could burn down old trafford and he'd still be revered.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> enaldo could burn down old trafford and he'd still be revered.


He could murder :fergie and they'd be fine with it.

Spain are playing a striker? What is this?


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Playing the worst of the three though :torres


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Why does Del Bosque hate Llorente?

If Spain are winning, which they are--I just hope 'Nando scores the winner! 

Time for Big Game Penaldo to man up!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Hopefully Portugal. I never liked the Barca style Spain(or Barcelona in general for that matter). This game is basically Real Madrid and friends. I need 6 offsides+ to bring something back, Ronaldo or Nani goal would be even better...This Euro wasn't good for me financially.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't see it ending well for Portugal. Their midfield is going to get overrun, Ronaldo is going to get stifled and Nani will camoflage, turn into the colour of the grass and go unseen except for one skybourne shot.

2-0 Spain.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Negredo over Llorente. Your world champions, folks.


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

CM Punk sighting!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol lol lol lol lol
lol Negredo lol
lol lol lol lol lol

Fuck Del Bosque.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Penaldo will flop this match. 

Calling it now.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Of course he will, this is a big game. enaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> Of course he will, this is a big game. enaldo


+ this not a shitty team like Dutch or Czech Rep. :


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Don't think Negredo is the worst strategy. I think they went with pace, try get in behind the defence early.

Llorente as an option for Spain under del Bosque is poor. They don't play in the air. And while hes competent with the ball at his feet, Torres, and well, Negredo, are better options in the way they play.

If tactics were to be reshuffled, maybe keep the possession and pass play but change how they deliver the final ball, Llorente could work. Use him with his back to goal, lead on the players out wider, and then get into the box.

Maybe the problem is del Bosque, but I think he tries to keep each camp happy. The way they are rotating strikers doesn't keep them happy, though.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ronaldo to change his hairstyle again in halftime? lol hopefully it's after he steals one from a random kick.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

:busquets


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Heart wants Portugal to win. Head says Spain will win. If Penaldo doesn't show up, they will win comfortably provided they dont pass the ball round without reason when they go a goal up.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

C'mon Portugal, take it to those boring motherfuckers!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Genius by Iniesta. 

lolArbeloa 

Real Madrid standard.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Let's Go Ronal...uh...Portugal!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

#anyoneButSpain


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pique is hilariously terrible. wow.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

There alot of contenders for Softest football player in world football with Nani being one of them and probably THE Softest


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

wow nani, take a bow son

way to pull a carroll there, beat ramos and alba, THEN dive


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

What the hell was Ramos thinking there?

Ohh close from Iniesta!


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

CLOSING DOWN


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pique, Ramos and Arbeloa putting on their clown suits.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

The atmosphere is awesome! Everytime Spain are in possession of the ball the crowd boos.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

defence misses the LION


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Nani, though shitty at times has been brilliant today. Portugal's unsung hero along with Pepe and probably Coentrao.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuckin lol, Pique can't even complete a pass. 

Yeah Puyol >>>>>>> the rest of these nitwits.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Pique is horrible at the moment.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Just not happening for David Silva tonight, but then again when your one and only striker is a very life like statue then it will always be difficult to play an excellent through ball


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i think sergio ramos is having a contest with pique over who can be the worse defender


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

David Silva is not...well David Silva today.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Portugal completely running the show here. Good to see, wish they'd have scored though. 

Agree on Pique, worst player on the pitch.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

redeadening said:


> i think sergio ramos is having a contest with pique over who can be the worse defender


Haha!

They are almost comical.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> Penaldo will flop this match.


:torres


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Game is a lot more even than BBC are making out. Portugal's pressing is causing Spain problems but they haven't exactly been creating chance after chance. Almeida is so bad it's amusing. Ronaldo and Nani look sharp. Iniesta looks like he fancies another big game winner too.

Interesting game though.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

redeadening said:


> #anyoneButSpain


Trending worldwide.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd say it's about even so far. Spanish defense is hilarious at times though.

#anyonebutspain


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how can spain be boring? just watch pique and RED CARD RAMOS continually make themselves look incompetent.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

Almeida is not a bad player -.-, you must have never seen him play, he is doing his job and its has been positive until now, he is quick, lets see what he can do when the game is really open.

Portugal is the best team, right now, but Spain can change it with just one play, lets hop not


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Almeida is not a bad player? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL.

I dont remenber a striker as bad as him in out team, is just terrible, and has always been terrible. João Tomas with 40 yers old was better choice than him.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pique is shit now. Boring game so far.

#anyonebutspain


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I strongly despise Ronaldo's reluctance to close down his opponents.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh good Cesc is coming on.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Pique is shit now. *Boring game so far.
> *
> 
> #anyonebutspain


Not sure if serious. :downing



#AnyoneButSpain


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Almeida get the fuck off right now.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah and Pique hasn't been shit either, not at his best but he's forced Almeida away from goal whenever he's had the ball and has cleared everything that's come into the box, albeit usually in comical looking fashion ique2

RED CARD RAMOS and (in particular) Arbeloa though....


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lmao Pepe taking out his own jackass club teammate.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

amazing, even in a game of spain vs portugal, real madrid still find a way to self destruct


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck I hope this goes to penalties.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

*yawn*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I've lost valuable sleep over this crap.

So boring


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

anyone notice the entire game is just real madrid players to cripple each other


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Penaldo gonna penaldo


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro gonna win this. :mark:

The wrong man came off though.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOOOOL Penaldo choking.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Lol Penaldo

Portugal being skying every decent chance they got in this game.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

22 players on the pitch

0 competent strikers


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

More of this bullshit. 

Del Bosque and his shit 4-6 football is exhausting to watch.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

1 shot on target.

Fuck this game.

#AnyoneButSpain


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

MRLSH pass to Ronaldo was pretty poor in my opinion.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

#anyonebutportugal


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Destiny said:


> MRLSH pass to Ronaldo was pretty poor in my opinion.


It was, passed too early too. Awful strike though, has to hit the target.

Almeida was in pure troll mode at the start of the second half. :lmao

Spain will win. Portugal have been pretty wasteful with their half chances.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> It was, passed too early too. Awful strike though, has to hit the target.
> 
> Almeida was in pure troll mode at the start of the second half. :lmao
> 
> Spain will win. Portugal have been pretty wasteful with their half chances.


Don't think it was too early. Just a really poor pass. Why pass it to his feet? Get the ball in front of him, ffs. But yeah, Ronaldo had to at least hit the target.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OHHHH GOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDD INIESTA SO CLOSE.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Iniesta 

My captain on fantasy


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

How about Pedro? He's been the GOAT of the match since hes come on.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Pedro has been impressive. 

Fabregas has been wasteful.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro...


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Xabi has been a bit of a dirty bastard today hasnt he?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

As much as I hate it to admit it that worthless cunt Pepe has been fantastic in the back today.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Now the game finally get exciting.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Odds of Penaldo to miss?

Some excitement at least.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Penaltiiiieeessss!!!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Two 0-0's in a row. Only this was much more dire than the Italy v England game.

C'mon Portugal!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Penalty kicks... uh oh.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Cmon Penaldo miss you fucker. :stuff


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

No :torres = No goals :jordan2


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Portugal to go over :mark:


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Portugal needed that to end, that's the only way they're winning this. A few minutes more and I think Spain would have scored.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I wonder if the arrogant Spanish bastards have practised pens or even know what they are. They'll probably try and walk these in too.

Even though I'll miss out on £200, I'd love to see Portugal put those big headed bastards out.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Two coin tosses lol...

Lets go Ronaldo and Portugal!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

ALONSO gonna choke and choke.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

lol. both pens saved.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

INIESTA!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Spain scores... come on Pepe!

Yay!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Great pen from fuckface Pepe.

Good pen from caveman too.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

NANI!!!!!

Awesome.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Great from Nani...


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Ramos' last pen is still in orbit and then he does that. 

Brilliant.

Saving Ronaldo for last was fucking retarded.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck off Ramos with your Pirlo impression


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

3-2 Spain... ahhh


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO BRUNO ALVES. 

GOODNIGHT SWEET PRINCESS.


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Bah Spain wins


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Cesc does it again.

Hope Germany thump them in the final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO CESC. 

Good job old boy!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Where was penaldos penalty?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

SPAIN :mark: :mark: :mark:

Great order from Portugal, enaldo didn't even get to take one ique2 :cashley :terry :kagawa


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Spain v Germany finals upcoming... Italy has no chance. The two favourites in the finals... go figure.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

_*PENALDO PUSSIED OUT. LOL*_


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

enaldo enaldo enaldo

STYLISH FOOTBALL WINS OVER ALL, VIVA LA SPAIN


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Dumbass Ronaldo, probably wanted the glory by taking the 5th pen.

Horrid game to watch, but Spain in the finals, no surprise here tbh.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Didn't pussy out, was just desperate for the glory to put the winning penalty in.

Sucks for him.

Edit: ^ yeah that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK THIS.

Just hope Germany make it to the finals and win it this time. And hopefully the Italy curse is over.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fuck Spain. 

Ramos penalty was class. He tried to copy Pirlo.

The game was so boring.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

As a Gooner was nice to see Fab tuck away the winning pen, has to be said.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

enaldo not being able to do the one thing that he does right. ique2

Big game loser.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Didn't pussy out, was just desperate for the glory to put the winning penalty in.
> 
> Sucks for him.


A leader would have taken the first penalty though. enaldo


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Up to Germany now.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ah, disappointing.



Samoon said:


> Fuck Spain.
> 
> Ramos penalty was class. He tried to copy Pirlo.


Like Pirlo copied Panenka? lol


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

EGame said:


> A leader would have taken the first penalty though. enaldo


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

The team's usual penalty taker, biggest ego and captain, no way does he not get to take a penalty before a centre-back (who has to score) if he wants too. He wanted the glory, but now Portugal look stupid. Just superb. enaldo

Germany are something like 0 from 7 against Italy at tournaments aren't they? I want Italy to win, but Germany/Spain will be a tasty looking final and I fancy Spain to win it either way, so not too bothered who wins.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Want a Italy - Spain rematch.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

would much rather see a Spain vs Germany final


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

You know things are getting desperate when I actually want Ze Germans to win the thing :argh:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Ronaldo played pretty well tbf.

^ COME TO THE DARK SIDE


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*enaldo

Knew he was gonna wait until 5th like a tithead. Serves him right for wanting the GLORY. Part of me wanting Cesc to miss so Ronaldo could miss his penalty and lose the match for them. Cesc was pretty fortunate the ball bounced into the net the way it hit the post looking at the replay. 

Wishful thinking but I hope Spain play Pedro in the final ahead of Silva. Looked really threatening in his 2 cameos. Plus not-so-secret big plan Llorente coming in for the final to win the tournament for Spain.

Ramos, Alba and Moutinho bossed that match.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> The team's usual penalty taker, biggest ego and captain, no way does he not get to take a penalty before a centre-back (who has to score) if he wants too. He wanted the glory, but now Portugal look stupid. Just superb. enaldo
> 
> Germany are something like 0 from 7 against Italy at tournaments aren't they? I want Italy to win, but Germany/Spain will be a tasty looking final and I fancy Spain to win it either way, so not too bothered who wins.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, Alba was MOTM


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not exactly how I thought the game would play out. Portugal did well to hold in. Their defensive work as stellar, thought Coentrao was probably their most threatening player.

Good job to Spain, though.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I really hope we dont see Spain vs Germany final. C´mon Italy


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I just hope Italy/Germany is a decent game to watch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Why the fuck don't people want a Spain/Germany final? Two best teams in the tournament with the best players.*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

No Ballon D'Penalti either now enaldo



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yeah, Alba was MOTM


Definitely. His link up play with both Pedro and Iniesta was superb, he was solid at the back and he's got more stamina than Dani Alves, guy was bombing up and down the wing for the whole 2 hours. Can't wait to see him at Barcelona next year :mark:


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

just seen this for some people that actually the Portuguese manager has said before he had decided the penalty order before the tournament


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

united_07 said:


> just seen this for some people that actually the Portuguese manager has said before he had decided the penalty order before the tournament


Well then he's an idiot obviously.

Though I doubt the legitimacy of it, either way it's a huge botch.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

"one of the best penalty takers? better not use him"

*portugese manager logic*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Still Ronaldo should have stepped up sooner being the captain. Especially when they were trailing.

Alba's charge forward at the end of extra time that Pedro ignored had me blushing.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ronaldo should have just swallowed his pride and taken one of the penalties earlier. Pissed me off how lucky Fabregas was. Ball seemed to go miss after hitting the bar then it bounces back inside.

Was rooting for Germany all along, though, so I just hope they take out Italy and win this whole thing once and for all. They better not fall for Spain's tactics of making a match as boring as possible. It happened at 2008 to a point that I wanted Spain to score a second goal and just finish it then let the referee blow the whistle immediately after.


----------



## wizzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Moutinho is a well-known terrible penalty taker. He missed like 10 penaltys in his career so far. What our coach does? Send him to take the 1st penalty. Fking idiot.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

enaldo Unlucky Ronaldo :lol He should have taken the penalty earlier. Shearer was even criticising him and he's right. No point waiting for Nani and Alves to go before him. At the end Ronaldo didn't even get to take a penalty. I did feel sorry for Alves, it damaged his confidence when Nani ended up going before him. So much pressure on him when he went up again. Well done Spain for making it to their 3rd successive final. I think we will get a repeat final.


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

wizzy said:


> Moutinho is a well-known terrible penalty taker. He missed like 10 penaltys in his career so far. What our coach does? Send him to take the 1st penalty. Fking idiot.


Anyone can score or miss a penalty, he probably scored all the time in training.

Bruno Alves would have had more chance heading his penalty in.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

There is no one on this forum more obsessed with Ronaldo than Seb. It's frightening.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Another dull game, shame really, the last three matches have been a real let down in a tournament that was threatening to become one of the best. Here's hoping for a Spain vs Germany classic final to make up for the recent disappointments.

I hope Pedro starts in the final because Spain are more dynamic and exciting when he plays. It's only him and Iniesta that really get me on the edge of my seat for them, although Alba is an excellent player on the overlap, Spain could do with a right footed version of him!

Also, Ronaldo is a massive twat once again, how about taking some responsibility in the shoot out? What a dunce.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

enaldo enaldo enaldo

Really looking foward to tomorow night's match, going for a Germany win but wouldn't suprise me if Italy did snatch a win


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Seabs said:


> *Why the fuck don't people want a Spain/Germany final? Two best teams in the tournament with the best players.*


Exactly. Italy have won one match the whole tournament in a group a lot easier than Germany's (Group of Death) and haven't been great to watch by any stretch of the imagination. Germany have been the best team in the competition and would be a lot better to watch in the final. A Spain/Italy final would be just fucking dreadful. I don't even think I'd watch it.

Saying that, I win £200 if it's a Spain/Germany final so Italy will sneak through I'm sure.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seabs said:


> *Still Ronaldo should have stepped up sooner being the captain. Especially when they were trailing.
> 
> .*


they cant change the penalty order once its started


just didnt work out for ronaldo, gerrard did it in 2005, drogba this it this year against bayern


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Irish Jet said:


> There is no one on this forum more obsessed with Ronaldo than Seb. It's frightening.


If you say so bro.



















enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo




























































ique2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

drogba 4 penal d'or


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Ramos' > Pirlo's.

Also, blaming Ronaldo for not taking a pen is incredible. It has to have been the managers call.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> There is no one on this forum more obsessed with Ronaldo than Seb. It's frightening.


literally 95% of his posts in the chatbox were about ronaldo, he even for some reason started moaning about cantona and keane as well, suppose just some of his leeds supporting memories coming back.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


> There is no one on this forum more obsessed with Ronaldo than Seb. It's frightening.


Seb looks for every single opportunity to bash him and he's been successful at that bar Liga win. EGame on the other hand hates everything REAL MADRID. Everything.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i mean i know drogba hasnt scored that much, but he had an immense year

leading ivory coast to the final, taking chelsea to champions league glory and FA cup victories with vital goals and performances

i think he should be considered


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Abk92 said:


> Seb looks for every single opportunity to bash him and he's been successful at that bar Liga win. EGame on the other hand hates everything REAL MADRID. Everything.


I don't hate Casillas, Ozil, Higuain or Benzema. I actually love Ozil and would take him in a heart beat to Barca. 

The rest though...:stuff


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

im not sure what egame likes asides from barca and spain

i remember a while back he was partial to chelsea


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

redeadening, there are many players i'd consider ahead of him, didn't have that impressive of year actually
edit; I believe EGame likes Mario Gomez


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

How good was Sergio Ramos tonight by the way?

I don't usually rate him too highly due to how wild he can be, but he was brilliant. Topped off with a ridiculous penalty all things considered.

Also, David Silva should be on the bench for the final. Pedro or Navas should start.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> literally 95% of his posts in the chatbox were about ronaldo, he even for some reason started moaning about cantona and keane as well, suppose just some of his leeds supporting memories coming back.


Yep. Most of the game was myself, Rockhead and Snrub having a good old laugh at your hero. Not much else was happening in the game. It's a shame you can't seem to handle the banter.

Cantona and Keane were bought up because we were talking about Pepe/thugs. None worse at that than a violent twat like Keane and a player who karate kicks a fan.

























enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo enaldo


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

enaldo


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i gotta get in that catbox


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

redeadening said:


> i mean i know drogba hasnt scored that much, but he had an immense year
> 
> leading ivory coast to the final, taking chelsea to champions league glory and FA cup victories with vital goals and performances
> 
> i think he should be considered


Yes, he SHOULD. Won't be surprised though if FIFA pulls a Milito-esque situation on him by excluding him from the nominees list.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

united_07 said:


> they cant change the penalty order once its started


*I'm pretty sure you can, Ronaldo just seemed to either be scared of Casillas or wanting the glory all for himself.*


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

redeadening said:


> im not sure what egame likes asides from barca and spain
> 
> i remember a while back he was partial to chelsea


I don't even like Spain though, I hate watching Barca players carry the Spanish team...:gun: andDel Bosque is a fucker. 

I cheer for Barca and only Barca on a constant basis. 

I will occasionally cheer for underdog teams in other leagues too. For example this year in EPL I was routing on Spurs in the first half of the season, Newcastle to finish 4th and City to win the league against United. 

:busquets


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I get so enaldo when I think about what a better year it would be if Drogba and Ivory Coast won the ACON. Get an international trophy and a Champions League medal, two things that were fleeting throughout his career. At least he got one :terry.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

A Spanish European Cup success without Mata playing is useless! Embellishing their trophy cabinet by playing the boring tiki-taka? Hell NO. 

Germany ftw!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Forza Italia!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> Yep. Most of the game was myself, Rockhead and Snrub having a good old laugh at your hero. Not much else was happening in the game. It's a shame you can't seem to handle the banter.


:lmao hate the word 'banter', oh and you didnt answer my question, what would it matter that a football player was gay?, as you were insinuating, or were you just joining in with kiz with his usual homophobic stuff. Also its not really banter when you spend the whole 90mins you really do have an strange obsession with ronaldo.

i remember you posting this after chelsea beat barca, sounds a bit bitter to me



> Lol @ people here criticising the way Barca play. Laughable really, come back when your team, or any other for that matter, comes even close to winning so many trophies in such a small period. The reaction of the fans after the Torres goal said it all really.



you say about other fan's reaction to torres's goal, you arent spanish but yet you celebrated ronaldo not taking a penalty like england had won the world cup

also you say about 'your team', in 2008 in a 'What football team do you support' you put this:





Seb said:


> Leeds United :$



how come you didnt put barca?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

And to think we could have an oversized Ross McCormack pointing and smiling at us in every thread.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Ronaldo had the opportunity to buy his world in the last counter attack in the 90 minutes. Meireles put him in a great position. Then he made a mistake of not taking the first penalty. Portugal were better, but whatever, Germany are winning anyway.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

united_07 said:


> :lmao hate the word 'banter', oh and you didnt answer my question, what would it matter that a football player was gay?, as you were insinuating, or were you just joining in with kiz with his usual homophobic stuff. Also its not really banter when you spend the whole 90mins you really do have an strange obsession with ronaldo.
> 
> i remember you posting this after chelsea beat barca, sounds a bit bitter to me
> 
> ...


I never said it mattered if a footballer was gay or not.

If I have a strange obsession with Ronaldo then you seem to have a strange obsession with me, bringing up all of this which has nothing to do with this thread at all, like you seem to do with other posts i've made in the past (such as when I said Tello could be better than Hazard in 3-4 years and you went around mis-quoting me months later :kobe), as well as claiming your hundreds of pro-Ronaldo posts from last season where all "just to annoy me". 

Yeah, I got a good laugh out of him not taking penalty. So did a lot of people. I'm sure you would've too if this was say, Suarez.

I've always supported Leeds and Barcelona, more-so Leeds for most of my life, more-so Barcelona in recent years. I went to see Leeds play a few months ago, even if I haven't followed them as much as I would like to have done this season. Not sure why you bothered hunting back 4 year old posts when most people on here know that already anyway.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Apparently Iker Casillas's bangable news reporter gf asked Iniesta if he wished he were able to take a penalty tonight, and he replied that he took the second one. :andres


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

This question is mainly aimed at the english amongst us, I've heard/read a great deal about the lack of a decent future for the england squad moving forward i.e. the 'next generation', and I've heard very little positives, which confuses me massively. 

So taking into account the obvious, and my opinions I feel we're not going to be too bad over the next few years. I mean if Roy wanted to call in a day for the old guard. We'd have a team/squad that could line up like this, and I feel it would certainly be capable of playing better football than we've seen at the euro's.











Obviously I've gone for the out with the old in with the new approach. And changed from the 4-4-2 to the formation all of the players play with at club level, and the majority of the international teams are using at the moment. 4-5-1/4-2-3-1

Hart's going to be the england goalie for the next ten years, so that's obvious.
Walker is an easy choice, and in my opinion have started in the euros if fit.

Jones/Smalling, but I'd go for Jones, because I feel he's more comfortable on the ball, and times his runs forward well when playing for United.

Cahill would have started in the Euros if fit.

Even after only having played the latter part of the season for chelsea, Bertrand has for me surpassed Gibbs as Cole's successor.

For me the two central midfielders are an obvious choice, both extremely comfortable on the ball, great touches, great vision, and neither mind a tackle or two.

Walcott and the Ox for me out wide. It pained me to see Milner starting each mach, simply to add extra support to an ageing central midfield and a right back not know for his defensive abilities. The Ox and Walcott can provide great threats from wide areas increasing our attacking options.

I'd give Rooney a free role, but give him more responsibilities defensively when needed. (for me he should have dropped deeper in the italy game to pick up Pirlo, even if the ball was to come to Rooney around Pirlo, Pirlo isn't one for tackling, and isn't the fastest, so would have worked better than what was happening.) I know he under performed again for england, but I just couldn't leave him out.

Welbeck upfront to link through the middle with Rooney and Cleverley, as these three worked very well together the few times they were all on the pitch when playing for United.


Most of the squad members are an easy pick for age/ability/experience.
Obviously Amos could easily be swapped with Ruddy.
Mceachran needs more playing time.
Hutchinson is a long shot depending on if he ever reaches his former playing potential.
There's a few spots left for old heads if needed, ashley cole, lescott, gerrard will hopefully still be able to do a job in two years time, or anyone that develops in the next couple of years could fit in.

I know this is fairly obvious to most people who have a decent knowledge of english football, but I'd be interested to hear if people feel I'd left anyone out, or there's glaring errors in what I've said.

I've left Young, Henderson, and Kelly out because Young just doesn't seem to do it for me in an England shirt, he'll be 28 at the next tournament, and I feel that he'll struggle to get in ahead of Ox or Johnson. Henderson and Kelly should not have featured in the squad at this tournament, and a lot would have to happen for me to change my mind


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

*Seb vs united_07*


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> *Seb vs united_07*


enaldo

Afraid not, i'm not being drawn into a pointless off-topic argument and getting myself another ban. I'm not sure why someone would have a problem with the concept of following multiple teams - Rockhead, HoL, wkdsoul, Rush and i'm sure others all follow more than one club. One correction @ the post below though, Choke2Death doesn't support his own country and hates Barcelona more than he supports any team. Hardly the same.

...

I like that England line-up, though I see Wilshere as more box-to-box and would like to see him further up the pitch. Get Rodwell in front of that defence, and Rooney alone up top. Not sure where Welbeck fits in though, I love him as a player but going forward we really need to go back to the 4-3-3 kinda formation we were playing in the qualifiers, which means only one striker.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Seb said:


> I never said it mattered if a footballer was gay or not.
> 
> If I have a strange obsession with Ronaldo then you seem to have a strange obsession with me, bringing up all of this which has nothing to do with this thread at all, like you seem to do with other posts i've made in the past (such as when I said Tello could be better than Hazard in 3-4 years and you went around mis-quoting me months later :kobe), as well as claiming your hundreds of pro-Ronaldo posts from last season where all "just to annoy me".
> 
> ...


dont you always bring back previous posts of people quickly for example some of the liverpool fans, also the ronaldo posts are not just to annoy you but it seems all the people in the thread are barca fans so its just nice to have some opposition, and yes i would rather see madrid win rather than barca similar to how i would rather of seen portugal win tonight, not just because of ronaldo, also nani and i dont want to see spain win 3 international tournaments in a row.

just showing you hypocritical you are, you were making fun of Choke2death in the chatbox for who he supports, but then it seems you have switched all you attention to Barca after they started winning stuff


----------



## Tenacious.C (Jul 5, 2007)

Seb said:


> I like that England line-up, though I see Wilshere as more box-to-box and would like to see him further up the pitch. Get Rodwell in front of that defence, and Rooney alone up top. *Not sure where Welbeck fits in though*, I love him as a player but going forward we really need to go back to the 4-3-3 kinda formation we were playing in the qualifiers, *which means only one striker.*


Welbeck offers you movement that Rooney just doesn't have as a centre forward. And Rooney comes too deep too often to be a loan striker. Even Fergie plays him with someone lined up ahead of him.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

fight to the death between united_07 and seb

manchester united vs barcelona

no matter who loses, everyone else wins

Also, im starting to really hate rooney playing so deep. He thrives much better as a striker


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This "chatbox" thing sounds like the gayest thing ever.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I was being talked about in the chatbox? :lol

Just to clear one thing up, I do support Sweden and celebrate every time they succeed but when they are out (isn't that every single time?), I always have an official #1 team I support which is Germany and I have done that before I even lived in Sweden. So you do the math. And I do hate Barcelona to the same extent I support Real and maybe a little more, but that's because I feel better when others (primarily friends supporting rival teams) are unable to brag. I've experienced a lot of it with all the success Barcelona has had in the last 8 or so years, so that's been a bitter pill to swallow so many times, I feel this relief when Barcelona fails which cannot be captured even by Real being at the top of the mountain.

And I think me supporting Milan and Inter both was brought up a while back, which is completely false. I supported each for a super brief period at completely different times (2003 or something for Milan and 2010 for Inter) but I don't even keep up with their positions in the table or their results anymore, so I don't think it's even fair to call me a "fan" of either.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Seb you seem like a very smart poster and that you know a lot about football but you do seem to talk about Ronaldo a lot lol


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I am so sad for Portugal and Ronaldo.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Ramos, your penalty wasn't as sexy as Pirlo's. Now piss off.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Spain is definition of anti-football.
Hope Germany destroys Spain in final.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Silent Alarm said:


> Ramos, your penalty wasn't as sexy as Pirlo's. Now piss off.


Ramos' penalty was awesome, as good as Pirlos'.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I hope Italy win. Too many people speaking as if Germany has advanced already.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> I hope Italy win. Too many people speaking as if Germany has advanced already.


I agree.

Italy has impressed me since the start of the tournament and I think they'll make it tough for the Germans. Plus, Italy have a great H2H record.

Pretty pumped for the match.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Great match despite the score, no idea why Ronaldo did not take a penalty earlier.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

R.K.O Peep said:


> Seb you seem like a very smart poster and that you know a lot about football but you do seem to talk about Ronaldo a lot lol


This. I'd change 'very smart' with 'excellent'. Messi is ahead of Ronaldo at this point even. Not sure why Barca fans are scared of Ronaldo winning the ballon d'Or.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I hope Italy win. Too many people speaking as if Germany has advanced already.


Go away with your Germany hate, Joel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 should come out of the closet. why am i homophobic for saying enaldo looks like a gayboy when he's not? think you should learn what words mean before you throw them around. alot of butthurt because enaldo is a choker (of cock ique2)


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cheering on the Germans? 

what has become of my life.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Lol I'm going for Italy, even though I'm not fond of them, I got a feeling Italy will grind it out


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

If only Germany vs. Italy was the Final...

#saveusGermany


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Really do not want Germany vs Spain again


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Don't think I can handle another 2 hours of nothing followed by a lame shootout.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Me neither, but I can't see Italy beating Spain. While Germany does have it, unless Low gives too much respect to Spain.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

International European Football does suck, ya know.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Mr. Snrub said:


> united_07 should come out of the closet. why am i homophobic for saying enaldo looks like a gayboy when he's not? think you should learn what words mean before you throw them around. alot of butthurt because enaldo is a choker (of cock ique2)


you know thats not the only reason i said you were homophobic, ive said it to you quite a few times in the chatbox,


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

God I hope Italy wins tomorrow. I think I might give the final a miss if it ends up as Germany vs. Spain again. 0-0 final is looking likely. 

Save us Balotelli


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

No teams that really stood out this year


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Seabs said:


> *Why the fuck don't people want a Spain/Germany final? Two best teams in the tournament with the best players.*


Because their last two matches were so fucking boring. 2008 and 2010. People expect the same this year. Hence, many people like myself dont want see Germany vs Spain in the finals.

Why are people thinking that Germany are in the finals already? The still have to face Italy in the semis. A team Germany have never won in a major tournament.

Hopefully Italy wins today.



Nige™;11655072 said:


> Exactly. Italy have won one match the whole tournament in a group a lot easier than Germany's (Group of Death) and haven't been great to watch by any stretch of the imagination. Germany have been the best team in the competition and would be a lot better to watch in the final. *A Spain/Italy final would be just fucking dreadful*. I don't even think I'd watch it.
> 
> Saying that, I win £200 if it's a Spain/Germany final so Italy will sneak through I'm sure.


Yes, like how dreadful the group stage match between them was.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Because their last two matches were so fucking boring. 2008 and 2010. People expect the same this year. Hence, many people like myself dont want see Germany vs Spain in the finals.
> 
> Why are people thinking that Germany are in the finals already? The still have to face Italy in the semis. A team Germany have never won in a major tournament.
> 
> ...


whoa serious??? Never?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> whoa serious??? Never?


Yes, Germany have never beaten Italy in a major tournament before. You can check it yourself if you want.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

united_07 said:


> you know thats not the only reason i said you were homophobic, ive said it to you quite a few times in the chatbox,


oh christ you actually think im homophobic.

:kenny. using words like ...... to describe cristiano prettyboy ronaldo doesn't make me a homophobe.

it's also hard to be a homophobe if the person you're using the words towards isn't actually a homosexual. keep crying though, it's highly amusing.

:kun :hart :balo2 :silva


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Yes, Germany have never beaten Italy in a major tournament before. You can check it yourself if you want.


Daym, remember their last match at 2006 World Cup Semi, what an amazing match. Always though Italy was Germany's bogey team.

However Spain hadn't beaten France ever and look how that turned out.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I gotta say, this tournaments hasent exactly been the posterboy for "Look how much fun football is!"


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Many people has said that the euros matches this year has been much better than W.C 2010 but tbh, that is not true. The quality here has been better but not by much.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I think we had a really good group stage but the knockout rounds have left a lot to be desired.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wc 2010 was terrible. this tournament shits all over it. most people from the wc remember suarez's handball and de jong playing mortal kombat. maybe iniesta's goal.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

^and England getting screwed over again. :hesk1


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Snrub is a member of the Westboro Baptist Church :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have some pretty good picket signs


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

The group stage was awsome, but the knokcout round games have been poor. Germany vs Greece has been the best K.O round match so far


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Many people has said that the euros matches this year has been much better than W.C 2010 but tbh, that is not true. The quality here has been better but not by much.


Yea well Europe has better quality teams of course


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

It's ok United07, I frequently call Snrub those words, does that make me homophobic too?

No, it just makes me correct :jordan2

I'm behind Germany all the way, but the winner of this game will have my support in the final regardless. VDB playing Negredo was surprising against Portugal, LOL @ people saying Torres is better than him. :lmao. Torres is shit, he should've never even been picked when Llorente, Negredo and Soldado all had better seasons than him.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

God hates Nasri.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Italy to win plz.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Renegade™ said:


> It's ok United07, I frequently call Snrub those words, does that make me homophobic too?
> 
> No, it just makes me correct :jordan2
> 
> I'm behind Germany all the way, but the winner of this game will have my support in the final regardless. VDB playing Negredo was surprising against Portugal, LOL @ people saying Torres is better than him. :lmao. Torres is shit, he should've never even been picked when Llorente, Negredo and Soldado all had better seasons than him.


according to Kiz when he uses the terms 'fucking ****' and 'fucking f*ggot' when he does in the chatbox they are not offensive to gay people, apparently its just as seb puts it 'banter'. He and I share different opinions of what is offensive.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> God hates Nasri.


Dat shit crayyyy


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Yea well Europe has better quality teams of course


I have not talked about the quality of the teams. I was talking about the quality of the matches. I dont get what you are trying to say. World cup is for the whole world including Europe. Euro is only for European Nations.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> I have not talked about the quality of the teams. I was talking about the quality of the matches. I dont get what you are trying to say. World cup is for the whole world including Europe. Euro is only for European Nations.


Yea I know Europe has better teams? Compared to the rest of the world, that's why you have better matches.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Yea I know Europe has better teams? Compared to the rest of the world, that's why you have better matches.


I enjoy Argentina and Uruguay´s matches more than all the teams in Europe. Well it is only my opinion. Just cause you are the better team does not mean you produce better matches. Look at Spain for example.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Renegade™ said:


> It's ok United07, I frequently call Snrub those words, does that make me homophobic too?
> 
> No, it just makes me correct :jordan2
> 
> I'm behind Germany all the way, but the winner of this game will have my support in the final regardless. VDB playing Negredo was surprising against Portugal, LOL @ people saying Torres is better than him. :lmao. Torres is shit, he should've never even been picked when Llorente, Negredo and Soldado all had better seasons than him.


gonna send an angry and upset pm now


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> gonna send an angry and upset pm now


Aww sorry SNRUB, you know it's all just tough love 8*D

is Chiellini back for tonight's game??


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i think so yeah.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

WHY CAN'T WE ALL BE FRIENDS


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The matches have been great until the knockouts, where fucking Spain take over.

Really like Italy tonight, they've played as well as anyone in the tournament so far IMO and that midfield is SO good. Should be a great match, I also think Italy match up better against Spain. As long as they've recovered from that England game, they can win.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Yes, like how dreadful the group stage match between them was.


It was awful. Not on the same level as last night but you would stick up for Italy. When it comes to Italy you're as biased as they come with your blue tinted glasses.

They've been poor IMO. They looked good against England because we let them play in our half the entire game and they still couldn't score. The only team they beat was Ireland with two goals from set pieces. They should've lost to Croatia, and again a set piece from the legend that is Pirlo saved them. In the second half Croatia should've gone onto win after getting the equaliser.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Italy Spain was one of the games of the tournament thus far.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

WC was better for me: 1. It had Argentina :mark:. 2. Forlan :mark: 3. Uruguay was amazing. Apart from that, the WC wasn't that good. The Euros, well... The best game from the WC was Uruguay/Germany (third place). Such an amazing game.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nige™;11657112 said:


> It was awful. Not on the same level as last night but you would stick up for Italy. When it comes to Italy you're as biased as they come with your blue tinted glasses.
> 
> They've been poor IMO. They looked good against England because we let them play in our half the entire game and they still couldn't score. The only team they beat was Ireland with two goals from set pieces. They should've lost to Croatia, and again a set piece from the legend that is Pirlo saved them. In the second half Croatia should've gone onto win after getting the equaliser.


Lol, you are the only who thinks that match is awful. It was one of the best matches in the tournament. They should have not lost against Croatia. Have you seen the match? Croatia have been outplayed by them in the first half. Italy should have scored 2-3 goals in the fist half with their numerous chances. Croatia has been better in the second half but it was more even. Eveyone knows Italy was better than Croatia in that match. You are talking nonsense. If only they were more clinical things would have been different.



Razor King said:


> WC was better for me: 1. It had Argentina :mark:. 2. Forlan :mark: 3. Uruguay was amazing. Apart from that, the WC wasn't that good. The Euros, well... The best game from the WC was Uruguay/Germany (third place). Such an amazing game.


Uruguay was amazing. They were fanstastic to watch in that tournament.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Italy have actually played really well throughout Euro 2012, they've just been really poor infront of goal. Infact, their worst performance so far was against Ireland which just goes to show how well the Italians did against the other teams.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Are the spanish doping ?

Where'd they get all that energy from in ET ?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Go away with your Germany hate, Joel.


I'll have you know HoL, back in 2006 when Ballack joined us just before the World Cup, I was looking forward to watching Germany because of him. Then I saw the passion they had for the World Cup in their home and they grew on me. Once England was knocked out, I wanted them to win it and was sad for them when Italy won.

England didn't make it to Euro 2008, so I wanted Ballack and Germany to win. Again, I was sad when they lost. In 2010, when everyone was talking about how Spain will dazzle the tournament with their football, it was the Germans who became the entertainers. I enjoyed that, although they took a big shit on England on their way to another semi final heartbreak. Again, I was sad for them.

I don't hate the Germans out of choice. Probably my favourite team to watch. What I really hate is bandwagons. Everyone has jumped the German bandwagon now, so I got to get the fuck off and start hating.

*FORZA ITALIA! FRATELLI D'ITALIA L'ITALIA SE DESTA!*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

From keeping the ball constantly and not having to chase after it, it's easy to reserve energy when you play like that all of the time. Portugal were knackered after being fully committed throughout the first ninety minutes which meant that a simple change from first to second gear for Spain (not to mention Pedro coming on) had a great effect.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

united_07 said:


> according to Kiz when he uses the terms 'fucking ****' and 'fucking f*ggot' when he does in the chatbox they are not offensive to gay people, apparently its just as seb puts it 'banter'. He and I share different opinions of what is offensive.


I can't believe I'm about to ask this in a football thread, but...

Are you homosexual? (genuine question)


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> I'll have you know HoL, back in 2006 when Ballack joined us just before the World Cup, I was looking forward to watching Germany because of him. Then I saw the passion they had for the World Cup in their home and they grew on me. Once England was knocked out, I wanted them to win it and was sad for them when Italy won.
> 
> England didn't make it to Euro 2008, so I wanted Ballack and Germany to win. Again, I was sad when they lost. In 2010, when everyone was talking about how Spain will dazzle the tournament with their football, it was the Germans who became the entertainers. I enjoyed that, although they took a big shit on England on their way to another semi final heartbreak. Again, I was sad for them.
> 
> I don't hate the Germans out of choice. Probably my favourite team to watch. What I really hate is bandwagons. Everyone has jumped the German bandwagon now, so I got to get the fuck off and start hating.


People often count the Germans out. In 2010, i remember people counting them out, and i said to those people that you should never count them out because they are a great tournament team. But they really did impress me in that torunament with the football they played, and after that tournament i said that they will win Euro 2012 because they will get better. I'm looking good for that prediction now 

But people are now jumping on the bandwaggon like you said Joel. 

I still hope the Germans win it though, as they play great football and are a pleasure to watch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was on the german bandwagon while i could still win money. now i want spain to win just to fuck everyone right off


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Joel said:


> I can't believe I'm about to ask this in a football thread, but...
> 
> Are you homosexual? (genuine question)


no, but i have family who are


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I jumped on the German bandwagon back in 2002 when Ballack and Kahn were in their pomp and Klose started his ascension to the top. Do I win a prize?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't think a lot of people are bandwagoning since many predicted ze germans to win the tournament from the start , its just the hatred against Spain has seen more support for them .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I know people who are gay, they use the term ...... and various other dick-sucker slurs themselves and aren't arsed about anything like that specifically. They see someone calling them a ...... as the same thing as being insulted in any other way OR take it as banter (i.e my mate is saved in my phone as Dr. ...... and whenever I ring or text him it always starts with "Paging Doctor ......"), all in good humour.

This point is irrelevant though as Kiz wasn't insulting anyone that was gay - how can he be homophobic in that case? He may have been referring to Ronaldo as a meatball with the ...... insult!?!?!?!?!?!!!! There's a difference in a gay person being called a ...... and someone who definitely isn't being called the same thing. I'm not going to take offence if someone calls me the n word, am I?

It's 2012 where every single thing is politically correct and the mere mention of anything that could be construed as an -ism (racism, sexism etc) gets jumped on. I remember something similar to this with Ricky Gervais using the word "mong" and people climbed all over it saying that he was insulting retards (HA!) when infact he was just using it as a general insulting/BANTER term.

Basically, remove ones panties from ones anus. No-one insulted your family, so I don't see the problem.

EDIT - lots of ........................


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> I jumped on the German bandwagon back in 2002 when Ballack and Kahn were in their pomp and Klose started his ascension to the top. Do I win a prize?


No, but I should! 

I was on the Germany bandwagon since 2001 or something. One of the reasons I don't really like England is because of that 5-1 victory that year which was one of my first nights as a supporter of Germany.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

I've supported Germany and Bayern since '02. :r9


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Are the spanish doping ?
> 
> Where'd they get all that energy from in ET ?


Normal time: ''Left back to centre. Centre holds it. Holds it. Holds it. Holds it...''

Extra time: ''Shit, Portugal might knock us out on penalties. Attack!''

Dull talented bastards.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they passed portugal to death ique2

VIVA LA SPAIN, BEAUTIFUL FOOTBALL ALWAYS WINS


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> I don't hate the Germans out of choice. Probably my favourite team to watch. What I really hate is bandwagons. Everyone has jumped the German bandwagon now, so I got to get the fuck off and start hating.
> 
> *FORZA ITALIA! FRATELLI D'ITALIA L'ITALIA SE DESTA!*


So you think people are jumping on the German fan bandwagon and you're getting on the German hate bandwagon? :cornette

Have fun, I guess?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So you think people are jumping on the German fan bandwagon and you're getting on the German hate bandwagon? :cornette
> 
> Have fun, I guess?


Getting on the German hate bandwagon? :kobe

There's no bandwagon, there's just me. And when Italy or Spain defeat them, I'll feel good because:

A - I predicted they'll come unstuck at the latter stages. As they always do may I add
2 - A lot of people will chill out on them being this and that. Great players, great team, great manager; but have achieved jack shit when they have had the chance

Germany/Bayern - Always the bridesmaid, never the bride :terry


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel said:


> There's no bandwagon, there's just me.


You admitted to changing your opinion just b/c other people started liking Germany. That's about as fickle as you can get. Let's call it an anti-fad.


> And when Italy or Spain defeat them, I'll feel good because:
> 
> A - I predicted they'll come unstuck at the latter stages. As they always do may I add


Like you predicted the Netherlands victory? :torres


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

I cant wait until the Spain v Germany final haters to come and complain on the interwebz


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I cannot handle another disappointment after this past season. :sadpanda


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

you won't have to :neuer


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> You admitted to changing your opinion just b/c other people started liking Germany. That's about as fickle as you can get. Let's call it an anti-fad.


Not really. Fickle would have been me saying they were great and then start saying they are shit in a short space of time.

What has happened is they have gained more popularity, they've become more "mainstream", which has led to a lot of over the top comments (not all from this forum). Comments that I don't like nor agree with. With all the heat Spain are getting, they've kind of become the "people's choice".

I liked them (I still like watching them), but I have never supported them nor did I have any "loyalty" towards them, so there's no reason why I must hope they win. 

So all in all, I don't actually hate them. But quite frankly, I'll gain a lot more pleasure in seeing them lose, as it leads to a lot of people being wrong. Which is funny.

I will feel for you and the real supporters though.



Hohenheim of Light said:


> Like you predicted the Netherlands victory? :torres


Not even Perfect Cell was pefect :side:


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BELIEVE

^ Well, Gohan was just perfecter.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

My £50 believes in Germany. ( Hey thats a lot for an 18 year old student)


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Joel said:


> Are you homosexual? (genuine question)


Joel wants some of that united_07 cock :kagawa



EGame said:


>


:wilkins


----------



## Tomkin (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to see a Germany Spain final but it would be so shit to see the Germans lift the trophy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing what the GOAT Pirlo comes up with today.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Gonna be busy being overrun by the GOAT Ozil.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I'm hoping GOAT Klose will destroy Italy.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking forward to the GOAT Lahm making fun of whoever has the misfortune of going up against him on the pitch.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

lol, no German is scoring past the GOAT that is GIGI.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Lahm won't have to be up against anyone coz Italy don't play with wingers 8*D


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I predicted Germany to win it (pre-tournament), so let's see where that goes.

@ Joel, I think it's a case of "anybody but Spain," for people in the Euros; at least for me--it's that. I'd prefer Italy to win it all, but I can't see them beating Spain, and Germany looks the only option, as of now.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This match will lack GOAT Materazzi but should be interesting nonetheless.

Italy 2-1.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm not taking sides in this game, I'm just on GOAT Super Mario's side. Balotelli is going to be the difference maker here if he tries this time. I still don't know, to put on him or not. Crazy bet but possible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Can't wait for the two hours left to be over. LET'S GO GERMANY!

If they can beat Italy, I think they can also overcome Spain.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

2-1 Germany
1-1 Final, Spain v Germany

Or 2 0-0's :shocked:


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Final prediction: 1-0 Italy, Balotelli.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Final prediction: 1-0 Italy, Balotelli.


Hope so.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Not certain on predictions, all I can tell is this should be a fiesty affair. I don't think it'll be a classical match. Not enough variables in style involved. Should be dramatic and intense, however.

Prediction of MotM will be Ozil. Germany to clinch it in regular time.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

OH FUCK. BELIEVE!! Nervous as anything.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Italy need to be way more clinical tonight , despite dominating England they wasted numerous opportunities and ze Germans will not be as kind as Terry and co.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Germans gonna take this.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Oliver Bierhoff to get the winner in extra time.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Come on Deutschland (Germany)!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GIANLUCA VIALLI IN THE STUDIO :mark:

I prefered him to Zola back in the 90's. True story.

Really stoked for this match. Weird that Kroos is playing on the right.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Gebre Selassie signed with German side Werder Bremen!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Predicted a Spain/Germany final right at the start of the competion and still predicting that now. Even though Italy are a pretty unpredictable side and could easily take it as well


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The GOAT Gomez is starting this game.










/nohomo


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

My prediction: 2-0 to Germany but I really hope The Italians win this.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Pirlo Vs Gomez aka battle of the cool hair.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Come on Germany, make my day!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Go Italia.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm guessing it's going to be 2-1 to Germany.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

EGame said:


> The GOAT Gomez is starting this game.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












He'll bag a goal tonight. Going for 2-1 Germany.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

1-1. Italy wins on PK's


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Germany to win a close and hard fought game 1-0. Gomez to grab the winner.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pirlo GOATING already. 

The GOAT defender now.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Pirlo just saved Italy right there.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Pirlo still carrying them on his back.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Germany looking dangerous early on


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh god Germany on HAMMERING MODE.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Italy with long balls to a single striker in hope that he would do something. Balotelli is great but he's not Didier who can make something from any ball. No chance Italy is winning, unless they can take it to penalties.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY GOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDD

BALOTELLI

PIRLO WITH THE GOAT.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

WHAT A GOAL


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Final prediction: 1-0 Italy, Balotelli.


:lmao :lmao :lmao Awesome. Super Mario GOAT.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn, why always him?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Balotelli!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yup. Germany boss shit which is the perfect time for Italy to score. Beautiful cross and header.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK.

C'mon Germany, it's still early!


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Fuck. Just hope the Germans dont choke against the Italians again.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:hmm:


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> Final prediction: 1-0 Italy, Balotelli.


would be funny if it stayed like this


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Everyone goes to supports Italy vs Spain , Joel goes to the Spain bandwagon.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So Germany fail where England succeed, not conceding against Italy

Ergo England > Germany


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

OMG, just tuned in. Germany down 1-0? Startling.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Everyone goes to supports Italy vs Spain , Joel goes to the Spain bandwagon.


Let's get over that bridge first. Too much time in the game to make these claims :side:


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice effort. Good save.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:mark:


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

SHITTTTTT BALOOOOO


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Well I'll be damned, Super Mario has come to life


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS. Super fucking Mario!! finally money in this tournament.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

BALOFUCKINGTELLI


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

England > Germany


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ok starting to believe Italy are actually gonna win the whole tourney now


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wat a fucking finish, and that booking rule is the stupidest one ever!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

fuck off ref. gave him a yellow.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, Balotelli is on form. What a beautiful pass by Montolivo. That was amazing. Italy plays much better against teams that give them much more space. That is why they could not score against England. England did not give them much space.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG this is amazing. Super Mario would you believe it. Germany 2-0 down haha I love this. He got booked for taking his shirt off lol but I just hope he keeps his cool and doesn't get booked again. FORZA ITALIA!!!


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

:balo2


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Italy yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay *


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Keepers face is awesome!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

PodLOLski 

Looks like he's getting in Arsenal mode already.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Germany have got a poor record against Italy in big tournaments. Ref is a dick for booking him. Mario please watch out, If Italy get one more then Prandelli should take Mario off to save him from getting booked.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Game over. Awesome finish by Ballotelli.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Kintaro said:


> OMG this is amazing. Super Mario would you believe it. Germany 2-0 down haha I love this. He got booked for taking his shirt off lol but I just hope he keeps his cool and doesn't get booked again. FORZA ITALIA!!!


I realllllllllyyy hope Balotelli doesn't snap and get's another yellow card. Would be very disappointing if Italy does go to the final.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Now THIS is a fun game! Im on the Italy bandwaggon right now. Please let them win the whole thing!

But there is a much better chance Germany can turn this around then Italy could. It aint over yet!


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

I just turned on my TV...
WTF? How did this happen?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel and I said it would be a tough game for the Germans.

Proving to be right so far.

Germany need to take Podolski off.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> I'm not taking sides in this game, I'm just on GOAT Super Mario's side. *Balotelli is going to be the difference maker here if he tries this time.* I still don't know, to put on him or not. Crazy bet but possible.


:balo2


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Zankman Jack said:


> I just turned on my TV...
> WTF? How did this happen?


Super Mario turned up, instead of stupid mario....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

This is nearly convincing me that this crop of German players will always come up short. 

Balotelli having a massive game. Germany can still come back in this, but I can see Italy getting another on the counter in the second half.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Super Mario is on fire today.*


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

version 1 said:


> I realllllllllyyy hope Balotelli doesn't snap and get's another yellow card. Would be very disappointing if Italy does go to the final.


Yeah I know. I think Italy should take the risk and bring on Di Natale or Giovinco in the 2nd half. Could backfire but it's worth taking the risk. I don't want Mario to miss the final(If Italy make it)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Why are Germany always so horrible against Italy? It's not the first time either. Just hope they can make a second half comeback. And Balotelli for red card! Hope he does an aggressive tackle or something and gets the red.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

We need a german flag smiley with ' big game flops ' on it. :troll


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

BELIEVE

:argh:


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Not even surprised. 

I have never seen a team come into a tournament as underrated as this Italian side. The weakest for years? LOL, the core of their defense and midfield is made up of Juventus players, who just went an entire season unbeaten. All of their midfielders are comfortable on the ball and they have tons of creativity in Pirlo/Cassano/Montolivo. Their just incredibly strong all over the pitch, and when Balotelli is in this sort of clinical form they can beat anyone.

Germany can't get a kick. After listening to England drool over their model rather than look at the side that just dominated them. It's hilarious.

In line to make £150 if Italy win. Better fucking hang on.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

I really hope this is the birth of "Grown Up" Mario for City's sake.. he's done everything right so far this tourny.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Balotellis celebration after his second goal was G O L D.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*So happy for Italy, Cassano and Pirlo are amazing, Mario is great finisher this time.

Italy are better than Germany as always, no surprise.*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> Why are Germany always so horrible against Italy? It's not the first time either. Just hope they can make a second half comeback. And Balotelli for red card! Hope he does an aggressive tackle or something and gets the red.


They're horrible at latter stages of tournaments (semis and finals). Well this crop anyway. I've been banging on about that for this whole tournament, but no one wanted to listen.

Still, 45 minutes is a lot of time. As long as it is still 2-0, a goal will change everything.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Alan Shearer: "If I had a body like that I'd take my shirt off as well." :lol


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I was gonna write that Hitler is probably turning in his grave over this poor german performance. But then I remember what the german squad consist off. Hitler wouldnt be a fan!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Kintaro said:


> Alan Shearer: "If I had a body like that I'd take my shirt off as well." :lol


:lmao


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> Balotellis celebration after his second goal was G O L D.


Who doesn't like the awesome Super Mario facial expressions after his goals? Gold!


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow. I expected a close game, but Italy look really good. Germany need to take Gomez and Podolski off for Reus and Klose imo. They look a bit flat in this game, and with those 2 on i think they will have more movement


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cassano has been immense in this game btw. Made a fool of Hummels on his assist the first goal and Montolivo really should have scored when he set him in.

Such a talented player.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

shit pirlo did handball it on the line, didn't even notice


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

20/1 for mario to be golden boot winner before the tournament started..


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> They're horrible at latter stages of tournaments (semis and finals). Well this crop anyway. I've been banging on about that for this whole tournament, but no one wanted to listen.
> 
> Still, 45 minutes is a lot of time. As long as it is still 2-0, a goal will change everything.


Of course, I know that. I've dealt with this shit for a decade now. Seeing them get to the semis or the final and fuck up there. I just have noticed that Spain and Italy are two teams that they *always* fail against, no matter what kind of match it is.

But yeah, I'm still having hope that they can turn this around in the second half.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

IT'S A GAME OF TWO HALVES LADS

#FootballingCliches


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

#SaveUsMiro


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

NathWFC on Italy vs England:



NathWFC said:


> Haha, Italy do not have "far better" players at all, Pirlo is the only player in their squad who is a class above. Two average sides.


unk2


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Obviously Balotelli>Rooney


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Who doesn't like the awesome Super Mario facial expressions after his goals? Gold!


Me, he's a knob.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Germany need to bring Mueller on instead of Kroos. Long way to go, I still think The Germans will make a fightback out of this. COME ON ITALY, hang on to this lead and even bang in more.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

ONLY SCORES FOR GERMANY KLOSE is on.

And ROLLS REUS.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Wtf Gomez and Podolski coming off. Hmmm interesting. Reus and Klose coming on.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Podolski has been fairly poor in this tournament , just in time for Arsenal :wenger


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Podolski has been fairly poor in this tournament , just in time for Arsenal :wenger


He's been terrible.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

KLOSE! Come on!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy take gomez off, fantasy team is up in flames


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I would have subbed off BS7


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lahm cant miss those chances...Germany on the brink here.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bravo Lam*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

German goal would make this match even better.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Not looking good for Italy if this pressure continues.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Reus has been amazing since he's come on. 

So much better than Podolski.


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> :balo2


Did you make a bet?



Kintaro said:


> Yeah I know. I think Italy should take the risk and bring on Di Natale or Giovinco in the 2nd half. Could backfire but it's worth taking the risk. I don't want Mario to miss the final(If Italy make it)


For his own sake it would probably be best


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

AND IT FEELS LIKE I AM JUST TOO KLOSE TO LOVE YOU


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

'West Ham Reject' on


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Lahm is having a game from hell.


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

So close Reus!


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Buffon with that GOAT save.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Reus is effective.

Good player.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Wherre are all those people saying Germany was gonna 100% be in the final now?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mario not gonna get the hat-trick. 

Still what a fucking performance.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Mario should have stayed in so he could go for the hat trick


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Thank you Mario. Now just kill Spain and it's yours.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

LMAO Marchisio 

pls go.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Mark Easio should've scored that


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

He shoulda fucking passed it, woulda been 3-0


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow, this has been an awful half. Germany have pretty much given up.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Will the Germans ever choke harder than they did in 2012? 

:balo2


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH GOD DI NATALE


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Someone make a smiley with twat on Joachim Loews face please.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

4 mins stoppage time. Come on Italy.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

OH GOD PENALTY


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Germany succumb to Italy yet again. Basically their bogey team but in all honestly Germany did not deserve to win this. 

Good penalty by Ozil though.

Italy to win another tournament in the aftermath of a match fixing scandal in their country? Is some sort of lucky omen for them it seems in a roundabout way.

Fancy Italy to go on and win it now.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Damn Ozil scores. Come on Italy hang in there. Ref blow the whistle early lol.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HOLY FUCKkkkkk

:mark:


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Commiserations Germans


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Bal-O-Telli! Bal-O-Telli!

CMON ITALY BEAT SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

MAN, FUCK THIS REFEREE.

Way to blow the whistle in the middle of an attack after 1 minute of the extra time was wasted on the penalty.

FUCK THIS SHIT. Come on Spain, it better be yours!

I can't believe I'm supporting Spain at this point. Worst final ever.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

:lol :lol BYE BYE GERMANY. Look at the reaction of The German players haha. FORZA ITALIA. Well done Italy well deserved, Germany's horrible record against Italy continues. Now I hope Italy go on to win the final.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

FORZA ITALIA

Passed them off the picth. The far better side. Think they will beat Spain.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Backing Italy to beat Spain!


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

:balo + :balo2 = bye bye Germany


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, the last minutes were fucking scary. Di natale should have scored and wrapped the game before the match ended. Italy deserved to go through imo.

FORZA ITALIA!!


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

FrayedEndsOfSanity said:


> Italy to win another tournament in the aftermath of a match fixing scandal in their country? Is some sort of lucky omen for them it seems in a roundabout way.


Yeah it happened in 1982 and 2006 and they won. So I hope they do it again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I hope Spain also manage to bore Italy to death in the finals. 

At least I have a reason to support them since half the team features Real Madrid players.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Thought Germany would at least make the finals, but guess not. Very happy for Italy, Balotelli was immense. Spain hopefully win it, but if Italy win it then fair play, Pirlo could do with another international medal I guess. These German Bayern players can't get anything going for them this year. Really excited for the final.

Hope its either a Euro repeat with :torres getting the winner, or :andres scoring the winner like the World Cup.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Congratulations to Super Mario Balotelli and Italy. They deserve it, now just beat Spain.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Fucking Germany, cost me money. 

Ah well, fail to win the CL, fail to win the Euro. Pack your bags and fuck off you bunch of bottlers. :


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Kroos on for ninety minutes is a joke.


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Both finalists from Group C too. Interesting.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Amazing, godlike performance by Italy. Really though respect to the germans. They really scared the shit of me towards the end and they fought till the end. What a great football match by two great teams.


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

The first assist from Cassino is magic and so is the second.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Now I hope Super Mario goes on to win the golden boot.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

"Come at us, Spain"


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

FUCKING OISHDFJHRFKJSADNRTHNVJKRHNAJFHNSJFKI RAGE!!! Way to make me lose my money you German fuckers!!!

:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer

**calms down**

Will bet again for the World Cup lol.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

EGame said:


> Fucking Germany, cost me money.


Backed Italy

:balo

Was shitting myself at the end.

Tempted to again for the final but it will be a different game. Think they will win just not convinced they will in 90.


----------



## ReyMisterioFan2 (Apr 25, 2012)

And how not to mention Balotelli. I think he is finally showing us what he is worth. I was seriously backing Di Natale at the star of the competition but now i am fully behind Balotelli to start.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Where are the people who said Germany where going to be in the final for sure? Spain vs Italy should interesting but it could be a really boring match.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Every credit to Italy. Let's hope they beat those arrogant Spanish cunts on Sunday.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

lol u mad germanfags?


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't know who to back now. The team who cost me money at the last world cup and knocked Germany out or the team that cost me money tonight and knocked Germany out lol. FUCK BOTH SPAIN AND ITALY YOU FUCKING FUCKBAGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CyberWaste (Nov 3, 2006)

hey germany, come world cup 2014, you better have stopped wearing our jerseys. Thanks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

:jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2 :jordan2


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Why didn't Joachim just use Klose from the beginning?
And German defense today was horrible.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Samoon said:


> Where are the people who said Germany where going to be in the final for sure? Spain vs Italy should interesting but it could be a really boring match.


Yeah I said it. Come at Me Bro :rooney 

Didn't expect Italy to go through to the final at all but should be interesting to see if they can beat Spain for the title. Wouldn't oppose to it at all tbh. Would be great to see them win it.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

SonoShion said:


>


:lmao 

Super Mario is easily player of the tournament after he kills Spain. Facial expressions after goals = MONEY. The man is a performer, he knows exactly what he's doing. 

Mario is officially Drogba's successor in the PL now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> FUCKING OISHDFJHRFKJSADNRTHNVJKRHNAJFHNSJFKI RAGE!!! Way to make me lose my money you German fuckers!!!
> 
> :neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer:neuer
> 
> ...


Why? 

They will destroy the group stages and perhaps the quarter finals but they will just botch it after that.

When the hell did the Germans become so un-clutch? 

Players like Lahm, Schweinsteiger and Gomez are considered to be the best if not the best their respective positions but collapse in pressure situations. It's been ridiculous this year.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Interesting fact: Since 2006, the team that has eliminated Germany/beaten them has gone on to win the entire tournament.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

German machine apparently ran out of oil.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

EGame said:


> Why?
> 
> They will destroy the group stages and perhaps the quarter finals but they will just botch it after that.
> 
> ...


Glutton for punishment I guess lol. Germany are just my team, always have been and always will be when it comes to international football. They'll win the world cup. Have faith!


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Need more Gotze.

Less Sebastian Schwenisterger. He was poor today. 

That second goal was comical defending from the backline. Never saw who kept Mario onside, but it was bad.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Disappointing for Germany, but I think their time will come. Will be surprised if this team never wins a major tournament. They still have bags of young talent.

I put Italy as outsiders for this tournament and I'm glad they have done well. Not sure why some people are saying the final will be boring with these two teams, this Italy team is not the defensive stereotype that some people will give them. Hope they go on to win it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I marked for :neuer at the end though lol. DAT HEADER


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mikey Damage said:


> Need more Gotze.
> 
> Less Sebastian Schwenisterger. He was poor today.
> 
> That second goal was comical defending from the backline. Never saw who kept Mario onside, but it was bad.


It was Lahm.

Lahm-Badstuber-Schweinsteiger-Gomez 

Losers of the year.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Oooooo very close going into the Final of Euro Fantasy League, seems like I've got a 6 point lead. Come on Going for Gazza!*

http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/my-leagues/5290/standings/


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mikey Damage said:


> Need more Gotze.
> 
> Less Sebastian Schwenisterger. He was poor today.
> 
> That second goal was comical defending from the backline. Never saw who kept Mario onside, but it was bad.


Bastian's been poor for quite a bit now. Probably after coming off the injury. Hasn't been at his best for Bayern near the end of the season, or at this tournament.

Another candidate for loser of the year from Bayern is :robben. Doesn't matter if he isn't German.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Guh. Must suck to be a Bayern and German team diehard right now. Ouch, baby, ouch.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

just1988 said:


> *Oooooo very close going into the Final of Euro Fantasy League, seems like I've got a 6 point lead. Come on Going for Gazza!*
> 
> http://en.euro2012fantasy.uefa.com/my-leagues/5290/standings/


A shit day 1 screwed me over, didn't know how the subs worked and stuff


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

FORZA ITALIA.

Gigi the GOAT controlling his defense like only a GOAT can. Now, fuck those boring ass Spaniards in the final.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm gonna fap fap fap to the midfield battle in Spain/Italy. Oh god it will be fucking great.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

So after this I think its fairly clear that England are better than Germany , couldn't even last 1/2 hour while England lasted 120 mins.

The German's need to rethink their whole football structure and play 442.

ALL ABOARD THE ITALIA BANDWAGON


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

Rock316AE said:


> :lmao
> 
> Super Mario is easily player of the tournament after he kills Spain. Facial expressions after goals = MONEY. The man is a performer, he knows exactly what he's doing.
> 
> Mario is officially Drogba's successor in the PL now.


He is the biggest 'heel' in the world


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*so glad that Itlay advanced to the final, hope they win the whole thing now.*


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Although I wanted Germany to win, I still hope Italy can punish Spain's boring ass football tactic.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hopefully Italy beat Spain. Pirlo and Balotelli to boss Spain


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*^ that will be awesome.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Glutton for punishment I guess lol. Germany are just my team, always have been and always will be when it comes to international football. They'll win the world cup. Have faith!


I love this attitude, lol.

Not this time? Well, next time!

Just hope Spain keep this tournament from having yet another bittersweet ending for me! Has been that way since World Cup 06. The only one that I wasn't bothered by is Euro 2004.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i hate football


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

So can we say that England played better than Germany? Since England managed to go to penalties?


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Enjoyed that masterclass from Pirlo and Neuer's cameo at the end. 

Germany simply HAD to score in those first 10 minutes of the second half and they had the chances to do so. Didn't look dangerous enough. Terrible tournaments from Podloski and Bastian. Gomez is fucking useless in games like that too. Germans got the subs right at HT at least. 5 way tie right now for TG. :mark: Hope Mario doesn't score in the Final and win TG. His ego might literally explode.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> So can we say that England played better than Germany? Since England managed to go to penalties?


They definitely played better. Germany's defense was just horrible today. If Italy had taken all their chances, it should have been 6-1 at least.

But if you wanna talk about overall, I'll just show this. :troll


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

EGame said:


> I'm gonna fap fap fap to the midfield battle in Spain/Italy. Oh god it will be fucking great.


Italy will unveil their new player Andres Yrrab for the final so that they can overcome the boring might of Spain.











> Euro 2012: Andres Iniesta accepts boring Spain tag.
> 
> Spain midfielder Andres Iniesta has accepted claims his team's playing style is boring ahead of their Euro 2012 semi-final against Portugal.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/football/18584189

:torres


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Pirlo for Ballon D'or please. World class for the better part of ten years, only now getting the mainstream attention he deserves. 

If Spain win though, I'd be more than happy for Iniesta to claim the award. He's been immense too.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

redeadening said:


> i hate football


You'll enjoy soccer much better


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Gomez offers so little as a footballer it's astounding. That "22 seconds 3 goals" stat sums him up completely, and not in a good way :kenny

Well done Italy, pretty much perfect performance at this stage. Hope they win it now.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Dunno who was worse: Kroos, Badstuber, Podolski or the ref. Thought the only reason Kroos was starting was so he could man-mark Pirlo :kenny

That final free kick pissed me off so much. Get everyone in the box, play it short, ref blows whistle.

Hoping for Italy to win the final but Balotelli to get sent off.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Spain vs Italy will be a wicked final. Two of the most skilled and exciting teams in the Euro Cup


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Choke2Death said:


> They definitely played better. Germany's defense was just horrible today. If Italy had taken all their chances, it should have been 6-1 at least.
> 
> But if you wanna talk about overall, I'll just show this. :troll


Altho England came from 2-0 down to equalise that day, and they managed it before half time. They also actually threw the kitchen sink at Germany when they were unjustly behind in the second half, where as the likes of France and Germany have seemed more interested in damage limitation when behind in this tournament. :terry

Better to lose 4-1 with a moral victory whilst conceding goals on the counter attack, than limp out of the tournament. :kompany

Gomez is like the German Darren Bent, except somehow he might even have worse ball control than Bent.

Oh yeah and....AH HAHAHAHAHAHA GERMANY :balo2 :bridge


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Alim said:


> Spain vs Italy will be a wicked final. Two of the most skilled and exciting teams in the Euro Cup


Agree. I love watching them both play. Exactly how football should be played though it'd be sweeter if Villa was fit.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Choke2Death said:


> They definitely played better. Germany's defense was just horrible today. If Italy had taken all their chances, it should have been 6-1 at least.
> 
> But if you wanna talk about overall, I'll just show this. :troll


I thought England actually played pretty good in that match.








If this goal was allowed in, it would've been 2-2 and no one knows what would've happened after that.
But yeah, Germany pretty much always is better than England.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

British pundits have never recovered from that day. They inexplicably went from "we have the best players in the world more or less and we don't know who any of those Germans are so we should easily win" to "We don't have the players to compete in these tournaments." Well no shit, anyone with a brain has known that for the past twenty years.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

I like the way paulborklaserheyma thinks. 










(It's not my alt account btw.)


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> I thought England actually played pretty good in that match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean and England were not bad, they just got totally outclassed and ain't no shame. Argentina were also victims of Germany's totally amazing tournament. (except that crappy match with Spain)


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

so before the tournament I put £10 on Germany winning and Van Persie being the top goalscorer and not one of them even makes it to the fucking final

I think that's the worst bet I've made since I had a 5 team coupon and all 5 teams lost


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> Gomez offers so little as a footballer it's astounding. That "22 seconds 3 goals" stat sums him up completely, and not in a good way :kenny
> 
> Well done Italy, pretty much perfect performance at this stage. Hope they win it now.


Yeah Gomez seems like the perfect guy who could knick a late goal when you need it but aside from that he doesn't offer a great deal at a high standard. Frankly I was surprised to see him start over Klose


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Henry Hill said:


> *Pirlo for Ballon D'or please. World class for the better part of ten years, only now getting the mainstream attention he deserves. *
> 
> If Spain win though, I'd be more than happy for Iniesta to claim the award. He's been immense too.



I would 100% support this. Had an incredible season for Juve too.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

I just saw the game now...


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

If Italy win Euro 2012 and the 2014 World Cup:

"Italy are boring! knock those boring twats out! WOW Italy are booorring"

:troll

Sound familiar?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

But Italy haven't been boring...


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

CROOK-94 said:


> If Italy win Euro 2012 and the 2014 World Cup:
> 
> "Italy are boring! knock those boring twats out! WOW Italy are booorring"
> 
> ...


No one considered France in 1998 Worldcup and Euro 2000 boring.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

^Exactly........ I don't get it.

Spain play boring. Italy don't.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hmm I seem to have forgotten my Euro 2008 viewing experience. Does the Euro's not have a Third Place Match? I thought they did.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

they dont

sadly


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> Hmm I seem to have forgotten my Euro 2008 viewing experience. Does the Euro's not have a Third Place Match? I thought they did.


They stopped it after 1980, because it was a boring game or something


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Rockhead said:


> Hmm I seem to have forgotten my Euro 2008 viewing experience. Does the Euro's not have a Third Place Match? I thought they did.


Unfortunately not. Third place playoffs are usually a good laugh on Irish TV as they get some comedians in to do the punditry instead of the normal analysts.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Silent Alarm how many times have you had to change your sig in the past two days? ique2


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Too many times.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I just checked stats between Spain and Italy, and just like Germany, Italy never lost to Spain on Worldcup and Euro. (Penalty kicks don't count)....
Wonder if Spain can beat Italy this time...


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> I just checked stats between Spain and Italy, and just like Germany, Italy never lost to Spain on Worldcup and Euro. (Penalty kicks don't count)....
> Wonder if Spain can beat Italy this time...


Considering they eliminated Italy in 2008 I would say shootouts count...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SonoShion said:


>


the goat one.

where's alan shearer now to declare balotelli has done nothing in his career (besides a champions league, 3 serie a's and a premier league medal.)


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gotta love Super Mario


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Don't really care for 3rd place playoff at all tbh


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I fucking love you Mario Balotelli. Truly the GOAT.

Now cummon Italy! Destroy those boring Spanish wankers!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> Guh. Must suck to be a Bayern and German team diehard right now. Ouch, baby, ouch.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

SonoShion said:


>











It's gonna be a great Final, I'm so pumped.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Whats the stripe of tape on his back for?


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Italy ousting Germany was startling to me. It was two costly mistakes from the German defence, Hummels in particular, that laid platform for Italy win. That doesn't take away the fact that Italy were immense in the whole match though. Just saying they were excellent in exploiting those chances. They have been exciting since day one of this tournament. :balo Everyone seem to underrate them, but now they're receiving the plaudits they need. I'm craving for an Italian tournament win now!
YES! I'm on the Italy bandwagon now! :balo2

Also Spain without Mata = boring!

:troll


#AnyOneButSpain


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Who the fuck do I cheer for on Sunday? Pirlo or Iniesta :hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:balo2 :balo2 :balo2 that's who


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Still like him even though he knocked us out. :terry1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

irdc who wins, either way a city players gets a medal.










what a man

CLUB GOALS
Real Madrid 8
Man City 6
Bayern Munich 4
AC Milan 3
Sunderland 3
CSKA Moscow 3
PAOK 2
Borussia Dortmund	2
Chelsea 2
Barcelona 2
Man Utd 2
Dynamo Kiev 2
Brondby 2
Viktoria Plzen 2
Arsenal 2
VfL Wolfsburg 2
Juventus 1
Feirense 1
FC Koln 1
Borussia M'gladbach	1
Samsunspor 1
Bayer Leverkusen	1
Udinese 1
Lokomotiv Moscow	1
PSG 1
Celtic 1
Real Zaragoza 1
Everton 1
Sevilla 1
Newcastle United	1
Tottenham 1
Olympiakos 1
Panathinaikos 1
Lazio 1
Zenit St Petersburg	1
Leicester City 1
Liverpool 1
TOTAL 68

bendtner's goals are incorrectly linked to sunderland not arsenal, but still interesting reading.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Mr. Snrub said:


> irdc who wins, either way a city players gets a medal.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> Italy ousting Germany was startling to me. It was two costly mistakes from the German defence, Hummels in particular, that laid platform for Italy win.


I thought Hummels was Germanys best defender. He started the game marking Balotelli and he couldn't get the ball, but then it seemed to switch around and Badstuber was marking him, and he goes to score 2.

Hummels 1 on 1 play is great imo. He doesn't allow a lot to get past him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought hummels was pretty close to the worst player vs italy, lahm up there for his defending for :balo2's second goal. schweinsteiger and podolski had little to no effect either.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hummels was the worst player on pitch imo. Cassano made a fool out of him in the first goal. Badstuber was bad too. Lahm equally bad. 

I said Hummels is overrated and I still agree with it.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> Hummels was the worst player on pitch imo. *Cassano made a fool out of him in the first goal.*


This. Plus he went missing for the second goal as well. Though Badstubber should be blamed for the majority of the goal, he went overlapping. In general, it was a defensive mistake from the Germans for conceeding two goals they should have eluded but I think Hummels should shoulder most of the blame.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Abk92 said:


> This. *Plus he went missing for the second goal as well.* Though Badstubber should be blamed for the majority of the goal, he went overlapping. In general, it was a defensive mistake from the Germans for conceeding two goals they should have eluded but I think Hummels should shoulder most of the blame.


Thats because he was up for the set piece. I agree though, that he was at fault for the first goal, but Lahm had a rare bad game, Badstuber was terrible and Boateng wasnt too good neither. 

I agree that he had a poor game yesterday, expecially compared to the other games he has played in this tournament, but it'sunfair that Hummels gets all the blame and Badstuber gets a free pass despite the fact he was as bad, if not worse than Hummels

the whole German team was below par except Neuer though. Poor performance


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Mr. Snrub said:


> i thought hummels was pretty close to the worst player vs italy, lahm up there for his defending for :balo2's second goal. schweinsteiger and podolski had little to no effect either.


Lahm almost pulled off the most incredible cover job for the second goal, he still managed to put some pressure on Balotelli's finish (but he smashed it in anyway,), it was Hummels and Badstuber that were nowhere to be seen. I don't think any German player had a game to remember though, they were firmly second best to the Italians. Final will determine the player of the tournament now, most likely to be Balotelli, Iniesta or Pirlo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought reus was alright after coming on, but germany just looked flat. pirlo absolutely bossed the midfield.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

shot by reus was pretty superb. pretty incredible free kick for someone so young. usually these things develop with age. insanely good buy for bortmund

ozil kept trying too, but the rest of the team just looked out of their depth. its odd, but yeah, they did. 

still, theyre young, they'll learn. The Benders, Badtsuber, Hummels, kroos, muller, gotze, reus, schurrle, neuer and even ozil are all still developing and I suppose the exciting burst of energy they had in 2010 has worn off. Now they need to really train. But I think they can still do it although at this point Germany is starting to look like the arsenal of international squads.

top 4 finish for 10 years straight and a relatively young squad. at least they're still in the champions league :wenger


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*If we're talking about who had the worst game for Germany last night then it's Toni Kroos hands down, he was dreadful and seems well out of his depth.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

just like he did vs chelsea 8*D


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Samoon said:


> Hummels was the worst player on pitch imo.












Was Germany's best defender on the night. Not saying a great deal, but still. Badstuber & Boateng just really aren't very good.





Silent Alarm said:


> Too many times.


whoooaaaaa these words are true, and i'll make you believe


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

haribo said:


> Was Germany's best defender on the night. Not saying a great deal, but still. Badstuber & Boateng just really aren't very good.


No way he was the best German Defender. He was terrible. He made so many mistakes. Mistakes he should have not done. How he could let Cassano do that to him in the first goal?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hummels has been embarrassed twice in the tournament. Van Persie made him look like a mug in the Holland match and Cassano last night, both resulting in goals.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

How come Del Bosque never uses Llorente?
No idea why he used Negredo against Portugal, he was just horrible.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Cause playing a midfielder instead of a striker is such a better way of playing.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*I'm telling you Llorente is Del Bosque's secret plan. Just you all watch him play in the final and score the winner. 

Also Pedro best play ahead of Silva in the final. Or Navas but Pedro's better.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Del Bosque will definitely start Fabregas in a 4-6-0 formation. Who can blame him when your attacking options went from David Villa to Fernando Torres and Negredo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Llorente should definitely get match time in the final. Would be awesome if it was 0-0, he comes in around 80 minutes and scores the winner at extra time. I've been against Spain the whole time but now, the team they're facing is the one I hate more so it's coming down to me supporting Spain, with them also having plenty of Madrid players. 

After being so nervous for the Germany/Italy match and being proven right, I'm a lot more confident with Spain because they know how to control a match.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Lt me explain my post earlier about the Italy being caled boring if they win the Euro an the World Cup...

I think people are getting bored of Spain because they won Euro 2008 and 2010 World Cup and people have got used totheir style of play which is 'Passing to death' so people might get bored of Italy if they win the 2.

I know i didn't make much sense so i apologize.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh and it will be #AnyonebutItaly if they win them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

CROOK-94 said:


> Lt me explain my post earlier about the Italy being caled boring if they win the Euro an the World Cup...
> 
> I think people are getting bored of Spain because they won Euro 2008 and 2010 World Cup and people have got used totheir style of play which is 'Passing to death' so people might get bored of Italy if they win the 2.
> 
> I know i didn't make much sense so i apologize.


Aragones' Spain (Euro 2008) plays different to Del Bosque's. They were very attacking in Euro 2008 and while they dominated possession, they weren't so obsessive about it as they are now.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pedro hands down deserves to start in the final, he's been Spain's best offensive player.

But Del Bosque will stick to his shit 4-6 formation and will make the final a snoozefest.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Really hope Italy nick an early goal, and force Spain to play more aggressive. 

I too have not been impressed with Hummels. Very underwhelming, considering his reputation.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

really? apart from the Italy game, Hummels has performed well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

exactly, especially considering he's pretty unfamiliar with the other players (the rest are all bayern) but still fit in pretty well

Boateng is..... not good. Badstuber can improve. Id assume next time hed just play lars Bender as right back

Hummels was probably one of the best CBs this tournament. Unbeatable in the air, a rock, and pretty great going forward. But his mistakes in the last game were costly. He really shoulda done better vs Cassano. But it was Badstuber who provided ZERO marking on Mario


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Hummels hadn't commited a fouls before the Italy game , strange considering a foul is given for almost breathing on someone in international football.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Hummels is shit. Flopped in Euro 2012. And flopped in the Champions League. He should not be trusted and his value should go down to £5m and be sold very fast by Dortmund. To Chelsea :jordan

I wonder if Italy revert back to 3-5-2 on Sunday. It worked well vs Spain in the first game. I am going to go Gary Neville on you all now. "IT IS WRITTEN IN THE STARS" that Balotelli is one on one and this time he doesn't freeze as he scores the winner :balo2


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i like the way joel thinks

you know who else is shit? gotze. he couldnt even start a single game. what a loser

but good honest chelsea wont mind taking him off dortmunds hand for a couple million. infact, if dortmund pay us, we'll give them MRLSH, a guy who started every game for portugal!

thats how nice we are :terry


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Hey guys, who's the ref of the final?



















:torres


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

redeadening said:


> i like the way joel thinks
> 
> you know who else is shit? gotze. he couldnt even start a single game. what a loser
> 
> ...


What a fair club we are :cashley



haribo said:


> Hey guys, who's the ref of the final?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The GOAT Keith Andrews suffered a terrible injury from that heinous attack. It's the only reason Ireland went home early.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

haribo said:


> Hey guys, who's the ref of the final?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cunt. He'll ruin the final.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> i like the way joel thinks
> 
> you know who else is shit? gotze. he couldnt even start a single game. what a loser


At least Gotze has actually got onto the pitch this tournament.

This guy is so shit, he hasn't seen a single minute:










In a team who have been playing 6 midfielders ique2 :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lionel messi is so much more talented than leo messi


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

His brother Leo got some votes too :messi

I have a female friend who was watching one of the Spain games with us and she asked why Messi wasn't playing :no:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Green Light said:


> His brother Leo got some votes too :messi
> 
> I have a female friend who was watching one of the Spain games with us and she asked why Messi wasn't playing :no:


Scary thing is, he could have played for them, but opted for Argentina. Could you imagine that shit? He'd be the unquestioned GOAT ages ago.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

holy shit @ the thought of messi on the spain squad


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

:bron4^


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm going to agree with those sentiments.

ho. lee. sh. it.

that'd be a scary ass team.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Joel said:


> Scary thing is, he could have played for them, but opted for Argentina. Could you imagine that shit? He'd be the unquestioned GOAT ages ago.


Casillas 

Arbeloa - Ramos - Pique - Alba

Alonso - Busquets 

Silva - Xavi - Iniesta 

Messi


:shaq:shaq:shaq:shaq


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

all the raw power of spain with none of weaknesses

god, fucking, damn


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The DREAM TEAM Of Football!


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank God Messi chose his MOTHERLAND over Spain!

Spain should play 4-6-0 against Italy. It will give Italy the edge. :balo


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

redeadening said:


> holy shit @ the thought of messi on the spain squad


If Messi chose Spain, David Villa would've been a bench substitute!!!!!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

If BIG TOURNAMENT FLOP Messi had chosen Spain he'd have denied Villa bossing those Euro's/WC's and Spain would have won nothing.

:kobe


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

No he wouldn't have, coz Messi was being used as a RW until 2009, so he would've played there for Spain too. Villa still would've had the Euro's to boss atleast.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

For those wondering what Ronaldo was saying after the semi final.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

I knew it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

The Jews did it fo da.... Rock!


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Apparently UEFA are discussing the idea of holding UEFA 2020 in 12 different cities across Europe, not just one country, and a decision will be made in January.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like UEFA alright.

Why do they keep trying to modify something that's perfectly fine the way it is?


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Soon Footballers will have to wear formal suits in the matches in another attempt by FIFA to be ever so politically correct.

The idea of 12 cities isn't bad though. It gives the competition a neutral feel; more the merrier if nations aren't allowed to play in their own cities.


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

Exactly this 24 team thing is already stupid. The Euros are a fun alternative to the world cup because there aren't so many mediocre nations and you get exciting matches at a much earlier stage. Now it's going to be more like the WC with a further 8 nations included who will add nothing to the competition other than an increase in numbers and a more complicated group stage.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

:lmao


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Touring Euros is a terrible idea just from a economic view if nothing else. No country really benefits from getting 2 or 3 matches and you lose part of the feel of the tournament if it doesn't have a base.

This should definitely be a priority to get sorted above goal line technology though.*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah not feeling the idea of 12 cities Tbh. Not to mention what if you wanna see your country play how's that gonna be broken down? One country one week and then another the next? I mean it works between Cities with mere driving hours seperating it but between countries not feeling it tbh

Guess you could say its like the champo and Europa league but then you have home games for the most part seperating the away games so your only really travelling once a month or so instead of each week.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

haribo said:


> :lmao


:lmao where do you get these from please?


----------



## version 1 (Apr 6, 2005)

haribo said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Balotelli for president!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

God™ said:


> For those wondering what Ronaldo was saying after the semi final.


ROFLMAO


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

>


:lmao :lmao :lmao Awesome. Can't wait for his performance after the goal against Spain.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

And this crappy attempt at one myself using paint during insomniac hours:


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

:lmao Machotelli.

Triffic.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Thats the next YPOTY right there.....


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

I find it extremely hard to dislike Balotelli. The guy is so awesome. Even if Spain lose tomorrow I'd be very happy for Pirlo and Mario.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

I dislike him, but his stupidity and antics always make for a good laugh.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

Those are awesome.

I dont know...I dont think the expanded field will be a problem.

With the likes of Belgium, Switzerland, Turkey, Serbia, Slovakia, Slovenia being added...sounds good to me. Especially those first four. Lots of talent on there.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> I find it extremely hard to dislike Balotelli. The guy is so awesome. Even if *Spain* lose tomorrow I'd be very happy for Pirlo and Mario.


You mean Italy, right? If so, same here. They have really perfomed well and definitely deserve to be where they are right now. Hopefully they win tonight. A Mata-less Spainish side is boring as hell. 

YES!Come at me, Spain supporters! :troll


#AnyOneButSpain


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

It annoys me greatly that City have numerous players that I like. Makes for awkward viewing. Thankfully the Scousers have the cunt level high so they're still wankers.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Vader13 said:


> It annoys me greatly that City have numerous players that I like. Makes for awkward viewing. Thankfully the Scousers have the cunt level high so they're still wankers.


Don't worry about it, Cantona was one of my fav players ever, and so was Lee Sharpe back in the day, the boy was unplayble before giggs turned up and he was responsible for some of the most fun celebrations ever (when you were allowed to celebrate with out getting a fucking yellow card!)..


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Italy to be the champions, plz.*


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

#AnyonebutSpain

Not really looking forward to it.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Spain will win.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I reckon it will go to penalties tbh.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spain winning tonight with their beautiful attacking football that they've been saving up for the final and Llorente with the winner.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

italy 1-0 super mario 119th minute goal


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Spain winning tonight with their beautiful attacking football that they've been saving up for the final and Llorente with the winner.*


The guy who hasn't gotten up from the bench since the start of the tournament?


----------



## FighterBen123 (Jul 1, 2012)

I hope tonights game is as good as the last game between these 2. The group stage match is possibly game of the tournament so far, and if this follows suite, then we are in for a good match.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Italy to win and Pirlo to score the winner.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Going for Italy tonight. Been really impressed with them in the knockout stages, especially against Germany. Plus they did well against Spain when they played them in the group stages. Come on SUPER MARIO! Oh, and Pirlo.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Italy must score first. If Spain score first I'll save myself the bother of watching and do something more exciting. Like watch some chess.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> Italy must score first. If Spain score first I'll save myself the bother of watching and do something more exciting. Like watch some chess.


Don't be hating on Chess. It's a fantastic game!

I actually think Spain will score first (Fabregas), but it ends 1-1. Don't know who I think will equalise for Italy. Maybe Marchisio finally scores.

No idea what happens in extra time or if to goes to penalties.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Don't care who wins. Hopefully it's entertaining.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Come on Italy! :balo

And, who loves half naked Giroud? My User CP does apparently. (Y)


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

1-1 and goes to penalties, spain win everyone comes to moan and bitch. Have a nice day.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Don't care who wins. Hopefully it's entertaining.




I feel the same ATM. :andres:balo2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Goal.com

Del Bosque says Spain will start 3 strikers.

lol


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

start 3 on the bench 8*D


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

The fact that Pedro will probably not be one of those 3 is a joke. 

Silva-Cesc-Iniesta

Predicting an incredibly boring game.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

:villa

I'm fairly neutral about who wins.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

David Silva should definitely not play, he has been pointless since the first game. Both Navas and Pedro have been better in their cameos.

Del Bosque said "3 attackers" as well, so I wouldn't read anything into it at all.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

iniesta to be on god mode, please.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My extremely adventurous line-up.

-Pedro------Llorente-------Navas
---------Iniesta---Xavi
---------------Alonso
-Alba-----Ramos---Pique----Arbeloa
-------------Casillas

#entertainment


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

This is a tough one to call. I've always been partially to the Azzurri, however if Spain win, I'll get to witness history. I think I'll have to be cheering Spain on here.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hoping Italy wins, never had an issue with them like some others. But I have a feeling Spain will win, either through a late goal or in extra time


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Bananas said:


> This is a tough one to call. I've always been partially to the Azzurri, however *if Spain win, I'll get to witness history.* I think I'll have to be cheering Spain on here.


This. VIVA ESPANA.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

btw I get a big kick from the *English* media calling Spain boring...I guess they haven't watched their own team who bored the world to death in 3 matches (the Sweden match was exciting only because both teams couldn't defend that day)


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Italy to win. Spain have been boring this tournament. Nothing has shown me that they will pull through tonight. The only reason I could think of for a Spain win is due to Spain having experience in finals in the last 4 years. 
Also I put $50 on an Azzuri win.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> My extremely adventurous line-up.
> 
> -Pedro------Llorente-------Navas
> ---------Iniesta---Xavi
> ...


One can only hope. but it'll end up like this...

---Iniesta----Fabregas---Silva
---------------Xavi
--------Alonso------Buscquets
-Alba-----Ramos---Pique----Arbeloa
-------------Casillas


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Bananas said:


> This is a tough one to call. I've always been partially to the Azzurri, however if Spain win, *I'll get to witness history.* I think I'll have to be cheering Spain on here.


This is exactly why I can enjoy either team winning. While I will be cheering for Italy, if Spain win it will be something special for the books.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hajduk1911 said:


> btw I get a big kick from the *English* media calling Spain boring...I guess they haven't watched their own team who bored the world to death in 3 matches (the Sweden match was exciting only because both teams couldn't defend that day)


Our tactics have been criticised fairly heavily over here, and that doesn't the change the fact that Spain have been so fucking boring. No doubt we were but Spain just seem to have that attitude that they can just pass the ball around and walk it in without even needing a striker. I so hope Italy win it, not because I like them but I just don't want to see Spain win and their egos to get any bigger.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

People don't seem to understand that it's hard to play entertaining football when the opposition team park their entire team behind the ball because they're so, so technically inferior and can barely get hold of the ball. What's bizarre is that it doesn't work either. The only team who actually attacked Spain over 90 minutes where Italy themselves, and not only was it an entertaining game, it was also the only game in this tournament that they conceded a goal, as well as losing 2 points. I expect a good game and I also wouldn't be surprised to see Llorente start, I suspect the reason we haven't seen any of him is partly due to fatigue, given how many games Athletic played last season. Though I expect - Casillas, Arbeloa, Pique, Ramos, Alba, Busquets, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Pedro, Torres. 

Spain will win and create history, probably without conceding, and the world's best international footballer, Iniesta, will take home Player of the Tournament.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

to me Spain do enough to win most of the time, its not Spain's fault the opposition 90% of the time sit back and show no ambition (like France for example). Even my Croatia didn't show enough ambition, they basically played for a 0:0 draw when they knew they needed to score to have any chance of advancing. Though the ref was very harsh towards Croatia I must say!

I admit, Spain's matches don't keep me on the edge of my seat, but thats more to do with the opponents' ambitions moreso than Spain. Against Spain you need to press imo and then they have some problems


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Hajduk1911 said:


> to me Spain do enough to win most of the time, its not Spain's fault the opposition 90% of the time sit back and show no ambition (like France for example). Even my Croatia didn't show enough ambition, they basically played for a 0:0 draw when they knew they needed to score to have any chance of advancing. Though the ref was very harsh towards Croatia I must say!


TBH Croatia did quite well against Spain and had some great chances to take the lead in the second half. 

(Y)


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Casillas, Arbeloa, Pique, Ramos, Alba, Busquets, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Silva, Fabregas

Buffon, Abate, Bonucci, Barzagli, Chiellini, Pirlo, Marchisio, De Rossi, Montolivo, Balotelli, Cassano

Del Bosque as creative as ever. Forza Azzurri.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> People don't seem to understand that it's hard to play entertaining football when the opposition team park their entire team behind the ball because they're so, so technically inferior and can barely get hold of the ball. What's bizarre is that it doesn't work either. The only team who actually attacked Spain over 90 minutes where Italy themselves, and not only was it an entertaining game, it was also the only game in this tournament that they conceded a goal, as well as losing 2 points. I expect a good game and I also wouldn't be surprised to see Llorente start, I suspect the reason we haven't seen any of him is partly due to fatigue, given how many games Athletic played last season. Though I expect - Casillas, Arbeloa, Pique, Ramos, Alba, Busquets, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Pedro, Torres.
> 
> Spain will win and create history, probably without conceding, and the world's best international footballer, Iniesta, will take home Player of the Tournament.


Croatia tried to attack Spain, they HAD to attack Spain, as did Portugal in the 90 minutes. Spain had no interest in doing anything but getting control of the game and keeping the ball. Attacking is secondary to them.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> TBH Croatia did quite well against Spain and had some great chances to take the lead in the second half.
> 
> (Y)


yeah, but still too defensive, 0:0 would have gotten us no where, only being the second side in Euro history to exit the group stage with 5 points. We needed to score and we could only muster 2-3 shots on target...but Rakitic needed to score his chance and we should have gotten a penalty, only the ref was too scared to call it (late in the match, would have sent Spain home if Croatia converted)


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't really care who wins, although I wouldn't mind seeing Italy take it just for the sake of seeing Del Bosque's awful formation backfire on him. Cunt.

Hope the Barca players do well and I hope to see Pirlo's genius shine.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I honestly thought Pedro was going to start...

Yeah, Forza Italia.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

lol @ the line up. LOL

Might have to take my pillow and blanket to the pub incase I want to take a nap. :


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's not really an awful formation if it gets you to the euro final.

they havent needed to attack because the other teams rarely force them to. the onus is on the opposition to force spain to move away from midfield dominance, but no team has really managed it. so why should spain change? what use is changing the style and risking a loss when they know they'll only concede one at most in a game.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

I hope that Italy win this but I think Spain will win 2-1. Can't wait for the match to get underway. Forza Italia!!!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

> Casillas, Arbeloa, Pique, Ramos, Alba, Busquets, Alonso, Xavi, Iniesta, Silva, Fabregas


oh fuck off


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr. Snrub said:


> it's not really an awful formation if it gets you to the euro final.
> 
> they havent needed to attack because the other teams rarely force them to. the onus is on the opposition to force spain to move away from midfield dominance, but no team has really managed it. so why should spain change? what use is changing the style and risking a loss when they know they'll only concede one at most in a game.


*awful to watch. 

Apologies.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Rooting for Italia. 

#JuveSquad


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

If you can't enjoy Spain, then maybe you should find another sport to watch, as football isn't for you.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Because you don't understand football.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I actually have a theory for why people don't enjoy Spain. People these days are addicted to social media. People are watching football with only a view to discuss it on a very superficial level (this is where twitter comes in). And for that people want to see incidents (goals, chances, shots, fouls, etc.), so there's something to talk about. Spain play a passing, very controlled style of football at a slow tempo. So when the opposition plays defensively against them (as they almost always have recently), it can lead to games that are low on incident, which bores the short attention spanned social media addicts of today. Football 'fans' of today aren't watching for the love of the game, but simply to be apart of the conversation. It's sad really.

This is also why the Premier League is ever increasing in popularity the world over too.


----------



## Serbinator (Jan 3, 2012)

So, the big question is for the UK viewers... ITV or BBC?

I reckon Spain will get it by a single goal in extra time.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Bananas, thoughts on Wenger saying Spain's style is negative?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Joel said:


> Bananas, thoughts on Wenger saying Spain's style is negative?


Wenger has a very specific footballing ideal. And while I appreciate his view of football, I also appreciate the slower tempo style of the Spanish.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Wenger talking rubbish. He does that ALOT these days.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Forza Italia!


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I want to see goals and/or entertainment when I watch football. There's nothing to 'understand'. I've seen very entertaining 0-0's before so goals and the be all and end all but at the same time I want to see attacking football - Spain haven't played that, part of which is due to how their opponents have set out but by not playing a striker they're setting out to JUST keep the ball. What is it that people need to 'understand' if they don't enjoy this Spain team? I understand why they would play like they do but because I don't like it that means I don't understand football? Just seems like another elitist opinion.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

^ You don't understand football.



Joel said:


> Bananas, thoughts on Wenger saying Spain's style is negative?


HE DOESN'T UNDERSTAND FOOTBALL


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'd like to add to my above post too, if I were Spain I'd not play any differently. My opinions above just lie with what I like to watch, not what I think is effective or not.


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Ji-sung Park man marked Pirlo a couple of years ago when united won 4-0, took him out the game completely 8*D


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

FORZA ITALIA!!!!


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

OCEANA!

Wait.. who is that?


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I want this match to hurry up get started but I don't want this tournament to end because as soon as it's over then there's no competitive football for me to watch till next August.

Head says Spain will win but gut is saying Italy will win

also reckon Balotelli will make headlines wether it will be a goal or a red card


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

dunno wether to go with BBC or ITV


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't be assed to argue the pros and cons of the Spanish national sides style of football, becuase it evidently has been effective as they are in the final.

Suffice to say I find it fucking boring to be honest, so evidently I don't understand football. They have no obligation to play attacking football but with the astonishing array of talent they have (no they haven't got Villa, but Llrorente is immense) it would be nice to see them venture more in attack on a more frequent basis.

Spain to win 1-0.

Alexhumph for the love of god choose BBC. Being attacked by a cull of badgers is more pleasant than having to listen to knobhead Adrian Chiles attempt to do punditry, the bollock faced twat.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

People watching in America on ESPN. How hilarious did that panning of the Spanish players heads look when they got to the dude like 2 feet shorter than everyone else. Who is the like 3 foot dude on Spain? hilarious


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck Italy, this is Spain's third big victory in a row! Go Spain!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Mark Lawrenson is commentating, complete oxygen thief. 2 channels and neither can get it right :no:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Lawro seems particuarly angry at the world this evening, I actually quite enjoy him when he is this annoyed.

"Ohhh, don't blow the whistle, for goodness sake"

"What on earth was that??? It's a good job were not able to swear on here"


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

GOAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SPAIN!!!


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

So much for him not starting....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah silva shouldnt start. he wont do anything


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

5th-Horseman said:


> Lawro seems particuarly angry at the world this evening, I actually quite enjoy him when he is this annoyed.
> 
> "Ohhh, don't blow the whistle, for goodness sake"
> 
> "What on earth was that??? It's a good job were not able to swear on here"


Yeah that was pretty damn great I gotta say :lmao 

Brilliant Spain move for the goal. Shows what they can do when they actually attempt to attack. Now just imagine if they kept playing the way they are with an actually attacker on the field.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

He's the most bitter man in the world for some reason.

And goal, Spain looking a lot more attacking here.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

WHAT A BORING GOAL. I HOPE ENGLAND NEVER SCORE A GOAL LIKE THAT


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

CESC SHOULDN'T START, PLAY A STRIKER :cesc

Italy's midfield have been totally outplayed so far, Pirlo has barely had a touch.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Greatness.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Spain have started boring once again.

And Pirlo who...?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

david overrated and nowhere near the best player in the premier league silva.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

"Bit risque from Pique"

Great stuff Lawro.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Well the game went black here and ads started playing. 5 minutes later it comes back on and it's 1-0... was the goal good?


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

In fairness, apart from scoring the goal (which I am aware is the most important thing in football) Silva has been poor again, the only threat the Italians have is down his side due to him giving Arbeloa no protection at all. After saying that, I expect silva to score again.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

ALBA!!!!! 2-0!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL Run from Jordi Alba. Can tell he wanetd that


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Game over.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

A Geordie scores in the final amirite?

All up hill from here unfortunately, great goal though.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

What a beautiful goal all around. The run was unreal an there was never any doubt that Xavi would put it on a plate for him.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Game over.

Also "2 and a half Andy Carrolls" :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spain are the new champions of the Euro 2012


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seb must be on a hard right about now.

:torres


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Great goal from Alba and a fantastic assist from Xavi.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

HA at all the Spain haters, eat dirt.

Spain taking Italy apart near the end.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Italy are having more possesion than Spain


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

are you actually watching the game? spain have torn the greatest midfield in the history of the universe apart. a city midfielder scores, pirlo non existent :troll


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

I'll take back my previous comments, I'm clearly a moron. Spain are superb.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Destiny said:


> Seb must be on a hard right about now.
> 
> :torres


Xavi's performance :mark:

Pirlo, Marchisio, Montolivo, totally outclassed.

Would only be hard if this was England. Unfortunately, we're the real BORING team :terry1 (along w/ Greece ique2).


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:nando


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Spains midfield is immense. Who needs strikers. :troll

GOAT squad right here.

Alba at Barca is gonna be so nice.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Go Italia! Don't give up!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Who can beat those fuckers ? i don't know....

Game over for sure.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spain have hustled the life out of this tournament. Trolled Portugal knowing Ronaldo would look for glory.

Alba has been one of the players of the tournament, Barca getting him for what they did is a fucking joke.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Spain are raping hard. Just holding Italy down and having their way with them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vader13 said:


> I'll take back my previous comments, I'm clearly a moron. Spain are superb.


Why? Your post was fine. It's clear that Spain are attacking a lot more tonight. You said a big factor of them not being as exciting was because teams were parking the bus, tonight Italy haven't - Spain have shown what they are capable of, so your post was fine.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I don't take back what I said about Spain being boring as other then today they have been dull this euros.

However today they have stepped up and played some brilliant football. Maybe they feel they have a point to prove?


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Spain actually haven't held onto the ball as well as they have in previous games, but they've scored two goals :side:


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Spain finally ending those 0 years of hurt. Must be emotional for them.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spain are raping Italy. Italy were outclassed.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

3 big tournaments won in a row, Spain are truly on a roll. At least this one is a glorious ending for me as my take is #AnyoneButItaly.

Also, I'm glad Spain have changed things up and are playing more offensive rather than pass the ball around until the time clocks in.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

This is what happens when teams don't just park the bus against the Spanish. Thy will be on the wrong end of a master class.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Boring old Spain, always winning. Change it up a bit for once eh?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> 3 big tournaments won in a row, Spain are truly on a roll. At least this one is a glorious ending for me as my take is #AnyoneButItaly.
> 
> Also, I'm glad Spain have changed things up and are playing more offensive rather than pass the ball around until the time clocks in.


Wasn't you hating on Spain earlier?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Been great to watch Spain this game, playing in the manner that I wish they had for the entire tournament. Saying that Alan Hansen is being embaressingly gushy, christ. 

Mark Lawrenson has been cracking this game.


Also the argument that this game proves Spain weren't dull for _the rest_ of the tournament is a shite argument. They have been fantastic fun in this match mind and are reaping the rewards for A.The way Italy have set up and B. Actually trying to put the ball in the net.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> 3 big tournaments won in a row, Spain are truly on a roll. At least this one is a glorious ending for me as my take is #AnyoneButItaly.
> 
> Also, I'm glad Spain have changed things up and are playing more offensive rather than pass the ball around until the time clocks in.


can't wait to quote this after italy win 3-2. :troll


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Why all the sudden love for Spain? Everyone knows that they're the superior side way before this tournament kicked off. It's just that the way they were actually playing is negative and boring compared to what people expected from a squad such as theirs with superb talents everywhere. If Spain were actually playing like they are today, everyone would be kissing their ass by now. They've obviously taken a different approach to the game today in relation to their previous matches. How on earth would a right minded person even hate a them and brand them 'BORING' if this was how they were playing from the outset.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Seb said:


> Xavi's performance :mark:
> 
> Pirlo, Marchisio, Montolivo, totally outclassed.
> 
> Would only be hard if this was England. Unfortunately, we're the real BORING team :terry1 (along w/ Greece ique2).


Exactly.

WOY and his tactics would've had this rapped up already.

:torres


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

Dont know why people were saying Pedro should start ahead of Silva, Silva is a much better player IMO


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Joel said:


> Wasn't you hating on Spain earlier?


I do hate them, but I'd rather have them win than Italy. It's the final, my two least favorite teams are in it and I have to pick a side. Spain has plenty of Real Madrid players in it, so that's a bonus coming with them winning. Therefore I root for them.



> can't wait to quote this after italy win 3-2. :troll


Dream on.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Abk92 said:


> Why all the sudden love for Spain? Everyone knows that they're the superior side way before this tournament kicked off. It's just that the way they were actually playing is negative and boring compared to what people expected from a squad such as theirs with superb talents everywhere. If Spain were actually playing like they are today, everyone would be kissing their ass by now. They've obviously taken a different approach to the game today in relation to their previous matches. How on earth would a right minded person even hate a them and brand them 'BORING' if this was how they were playing from the outset.


No one really hated Spain as a team, Just hated their tactical approach to matches as they felt it was boring. The Love for Spain hasn't just come up. It's just that people are happy to see them attacking more.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

God, Lawro has continued to be amazing after the handball shout.

"Well what is he meant to do exactly?? keep his hands in his pockets??"


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

"...not that I'm bitter."

Oh... He certainly isn't!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Lawro is a dick, I hate his sarcastic commentary


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Lawro's been a boss on Commentary tonight :lmao


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

united_07 said:


> Dont know why people were saying Pedro should start ahead of Silva, Silva is a much better player IMO


There is no doubt that silva is a better player, but Pedro would give them a threat in behind, off the ball. Like what Alba did for his goal basically.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Silva is pissed off.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Lawro's been a boss on Commentary tonight :lmao




My MOTM for sure.


Thank god they are bringing off David Silva, shouldn't have started in the first place :terry


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Anddd down goes Motta. Goodnight Italy It was nice while it lasted


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

oh ffs. 

Well goodnight.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

What a load of horse shit, up against it and down to 10 due through no fault of there own.


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't fucking believe it. No luck either.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Come on, Super Mario!


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Mark is such a nice guy. Motta goes down with a hamstring injury and he still says a sniper's got him.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The only team that could give Spain a game are the Spain Backup XI.

Valdes

Juanfran Albiol Puyol Monreal

Mata Thiago Martinez Muniain

Llorente Villa​
:no:


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> Mark is such a nice guy. Motta goes down with a hamstring injury and he still says a sniper's got him.




I would take him every day above the usual ex-footballer colour commentator who adds nothing to games apart from shit cliches, he is a knob yes,. But an entertaining one.



Here comes :torres !!!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Spain showing mercy bringing on Torres. Nice guy Del Bosque.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Scary thing is if Torres gets 2 golas then he will then become the tournament's top goal scorer


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Italy looking like they already given up


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Calvin Klein said:


> Italy looking like they already given up


Yeah, they are losing 2-0 and playing with 10 men with only 10 minutes to go.

The teams that can stop Spain is a south american team. Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil can stop Spain


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Italy are really tired.

Outclassed.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Irish Jet said:


> Spain showing mercy bringing on Torres. Nice guy Del Bosque.


Trying to level the playing field to 10 men a peice. Such a great guy :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Samoon said:


> Yeah, they are losing 2-0 and playing with 10 men with only 10 minutes to go.
> 
> The teams that can stop Spain is a south american team. Argentina, Uruguay and Brazil can stop Spain


Could have been 3-0 before


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres:torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> Spain showing mercy bringing on Torres. Nice guy Del Bosque.


:torres


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

:torres SCORES!

3-0


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

:torres :torres :torres


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:torres


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Torres scored :shocked:


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

TORESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

LOl Mata gonna get some minutes !!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mata :lmao.Least he got 5 minutes in this tourny.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Since the Top scorers have 3 goals each. Then who is going to win the Golden Boot?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Whoever has more assists I think?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Surely Torres for being joint top scorer whilst only playing for about 20 minutes per game on average?


CHELSEA CHARGE!!!!!! MATA AND :torres


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:torres

What a pass to set up the goal.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

4-0!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Italy have been embarrassed! Such an amazing match.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:lmao This is a rout.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

OMG MATAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

This is crazy. Incredible, 2 minutes on the whole tourney and he scores. End the match now.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

I wanna see another


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

If only the FORZA twins were still here


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Torres gets the golden boot? Dafuq?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

torres winning the golden boot. 3 winners medals as well. christ. worst year performance wise, wins a ton.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Where is Reymisteriofan 2 when you need him???

:torres has the Golden Boot as it stands, brilliant.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Euro 2008, World Cup 2010, now Euro 2012 Champions.

Who the fuck is going to stop Spain? 3 cups in just 4 years, like holy fuck!!!

Congrats to Spain!!!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Torres wins the Golden Boot 

Love it.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Here comes Spain celebrations


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

4-0... Spain are still boring.




:torres


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

And it's over now!!!!

Fucking Italy could only play when they went against Germany. Go to your room and cry as much as you can, Balotelli!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

united_07 said:


> If only the FORZA twins were still here


Yeah the posts would be too much to miss.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*They are unbeatable.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> And it's over now!!!!
> 
> Fucking Italy could only play when they went against Germany. Go to your room and cry as much as you can, Balotelli!


wont be crying as much as NO MEDALS CHOKING GOMEZ.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spain were fantastic in this game. They deserved to win the tournament I guess. 

Italy on the other hand were so bad. They were outclassed. They just werent on their game today. Playing with 10 men for 30 minutes was not going to help either. Their midfield was outclassed. The defence was awful. Cant blame the strikers, they had no support. 

Spain has make history. Good for them.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

GOLDEN BOOT TORRES

ONLY NEEDS FOUR MINUTES TO MAKE IT MATA

:torres


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Spain deserved it. Holland didnt. Nuff said on my part.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Absolutely fantastic by Spain. Balotelli was totally locked down and just didn't work, he seemed pretty pissed.

Also, Torres, Y U NO DO THAT AT CHELSEA?


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Why did Torres win the Golden Boot? What about the others?


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

ROH Fan #1 said:


> Spain deserved it. *Holland didnt*. Nuff said on my part.




No shit, they were eliminated about 2 weeks ago????

Edit: Saw your location.


Torres wins due to his assist for Mata I guess.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

That was pure domination, unbelievable that Torres wins golden boot :torres

he gets it b/c he played less minutes Samoon


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

:torres. FA Cup Medal, Champions League Medal, Euro Medal, Makes history by scoring twice in two Euro Finals, and Golden Boot all in this season. :torres :torres :torres

Master raping, especially through the midfield. GOAT squad in my opinion, such a golden generation. Would love to see them do it again in 2014 in Brazil.

And ha! 4 minute Mata gets a goal too!!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Torres winning the golden boot :lmao


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Torres gets the golden boot? No wonder he was trying to assist when he wasn't in a better position to score. :torres BRILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNTTTTTTTTTTT!

I said earlier that Spain are boring without Mata. Well Mata came on and scored. CHELSEA CHARGE right there!


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome to history.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

The children are cute


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

#SPAINCHARGE 

Have to also lol at Mata not playing on 5 minutes of football and still scoring. Incredible.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

:torres though....Has there got to be a bigger troll this season than him? :lmao. Possibly his worst season ever and he has 3 trophies and the Golden Boot to show for it :lmao.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Gotta love dat Torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Rockhead said:


> :torres. FA Cup Medal, Champions League Medal, Euro Medal, Makes history by scoring twice in two Euro Finals, and Golden Boot all in this season. :torres :torres :torres
> !


Ballon D'or coming right up. Have to say, whoever wins it won't have as good credentials.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

:andres :xavi

In 4 years, I make that 3 La Ligas, 2 Champions Leagues (and 2 Semi-Finals), 2 Copa Del Reys, 2 Club World Cups, 1 World Cup and 2 European Championships.

GOATS.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Rockhead said:


> :torres. FA Cup Medal, Champions League Medal, Euro Medal, Makes history by scoring twice in two Euro Finals, and Golden Boot all in this season. :torres :torres :torres
> 
> Master raping, especially through the midfield. GOAT squad in my opinion, such a golden generation. Would love to see them do it again in 2014 in Brazil.
> 
> And ha! 4 minute Mata gets a goal too!!


Fucking immense list of accomplishments for him. LOL at Spain saving the best for the last. Totally bossed the match today. Congrats to them. I was rooting for Italy tonight but they were unfortunate. Two goals down and a man down due to injury? You just can't get back from that. I'm not even sad Spain won tbh because of the manner in which they did it. That's the Spain everyone was craving to see!



NearFall said:


> Absolutely fantastic by Spain. Balotelli was totally locked down and just didn't work, he seemed pretty pissed.
> 
> Also, Torres, Y U NO DO THAT AT CHELSEA?


He did that at Chelsea, bro, he killed it at Camp Nou. That alone speaks values!


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Lawro on Platini

"Well he was a better player than he is an administator"


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Mata only needed 4 minutes to score as many as :rvp


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Magsimus said:


> Ballon D'or coming right up. Have to say, whoever wins it won't have as good credentials.


:lmao


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Wish they would just lay off Mario, the poor guy has just been on a losing side in an International tournament of course he is just going to be a little bit frustrated/upset

The thing about Spain is that it's just this Generation of player that is going to dominate International football it will probably the next generation aswell, if these guys are having an off day in an knock out game then the opposing team will have to just attack them if they are to have any hope of knocking them out


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

torres - 3 winners medals, golden boot, first man to score in 3 euro finals.
rvp - um.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Choke2Death said:


> And it's over now!!!!
> 
> Fucking Italy could only play when they went against Germany. Go to your room and cry as much as you can, Balotelli!


*You still mad bro *


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Well congrats to Spain! They better hold on to those medals, im sure the Spainish government wants to pawn it for cash. Its needed in their current state!
Italy never really had a chance. In the end Spain was worthy winners.

Ibrahimovic atleast had Goal of the tournament!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Mr. Snrub said:


> torres - 3 winners medals, golden boot, first man to score in 3 euro finals.
> rvp - um.


RVP - Top 4 Trophy & Teddy Bear Winner :wenger


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Fuck you Spain!!!! We have a better economy than you... :downing


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Mr. Snrub said:


> torres - 3 winners medals, golden boot, first man to score in 3 euro finals.
> rvp - um.


All jokes aside, I think its gonna be hard to make fun of :torres anymore. His accomplishments in this one year are astounding. Him getting golden boot is freaking hilarious, but that's what happens when not much can go wrong for you this year.

:torres for Ballon D'or.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

JasonLives said:


> Well congrats to Spain! They better hold on to those medals, im sure the Spainish government wants to pawn it for cash. Its needed in their current state!
> Italy never really had a chance. In the end Spain was worthy winners.
> 
> Ibrahimovic at least had Goal of the tournament!


*Can't disagree. By far it was one of the most beautiful goals this EM.

Anyways that was a complete crush and I don't believe Italy have the reason to cry here. It's not like they where close. 

Never had the chance after 2-0. Completely outmatched by Spain. 

Spain does it again. 3rd time is the charm and I still can't believe how they won in sucha cold fashion.

Congratulations Spain. Never again will people doubt you during next world cup. *


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

BALLON D'ORRES :torres

My Man of the Match was definitely Xavi, and Player of the Tournament was Iniesta.

Time to check the betting thread. Goodnight Sweet Euro's.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

GOAT Pirlo


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

I think they should change one rule. When a man is injured you are allowed to make one more sub. It is better like that.



Chain Gang solider said:


> GOAT Pirlo


He didnt deserve this.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Samoon said:


> I think they should change one rule. When a man is injured you are allowed to make one more sub. It is better like that.


:lmao


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Torres is still absolutely world class, said it all along.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Samoon said:


> I think they should change one rule. When a man is injured you are allowed to make one more sub. It is better like that.


The problem with that is, is that teams will abuse that rule and we will have alot of players faking injuries, some will probably get found out and be fined/deducted points whatever but more will get away with it


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Iniesta is fucking class.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

danny_boy said:


> The problem with that is, is that teams will abuse that rule and we will have alot of players faking injuries, some will probably get found out and be fined/deducted points whatever but more will get away with it


Didnt think about that. Stupid suggestion, forget it.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Lovely stuff. Spain were magnificent. Another footballing clinic from the greatest International team of modern times.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

Seb said:


> BALLON D'ORRES :torres
> 
> My Man of the Match was definitely :torres, and Player of the Tournament was :torres.
> 
> Time to check the betting thread. Goodnight Sweet :torres.




Edited it for you. :torres :torres :torres :torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

felt bad for mario, he worked hard tonight. especially after motta went off, earnt every touch he got. there was just absolutely zero service from the midfield, who were just fisted by marky mark, xavi and biscuits. italian defence was slow and leaky, and motta going off obviously didnt help.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Samoon said:


> I think they should change one rule. When a man is injured you are allowed to make one more sub. It is better like that.


It is stupid that a player pulling his hamstring is the same as getting someone sent off but I've been saying for ages that there should be rolling subs like in hockey with an 'out of play' clock. :blatter is a dinosaur tho. With your idea you would get the problems outlined by danny boy.

As it stands though it's the same for everyone and the manager knows the risk if they use all 3 subs with a lot of time still left to play.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Torres giving Mata the goal at the end was a lovely moment. Although I do wonder if he knew that an assist there would give him the Golden Boot :side:, nevertheless, it was wonderful, and Mata couldn't believe his luck.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Jordi Alba POTT imo.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Spain is becoming the GOAT of international football


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

I hate Spain. 

So sad to see Super Mario, Pirlo and Buffon with tears in their eyes, they deserve this title big time. Balo is only getting started, he already won 90% of the things you can win, it's only a matter of time. And Pirlo and Buffon aren't kids but they also did everything and they're top 5 of all time in their position. So I can feel better knowing that. 

Italy tried to go 2012 Chelsea style, long balls with Balotelli in Drogba's position. He's not Didier but he did a great job, they only stopped him with fouls, Pirlo was definitely the playmaker. Then Motta destroyed the game completely, before that Di Natale had perfect opportunity to make it 2-1. 

Besides the financial damage this tournament did to me and the winners, this was a great Euro. Now bring back the PL because there's nothing better.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Italy tried to go Chelsea 2012 style? Wait, what? Italy had 50% possession with 10 minutes to go and certainly didn't park 11 players behind the ball. Nor did they defend very well either.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Iniesta is the best player in this tournament.*


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

from twitter



> Don't get why Balotelli is crying? A postman doesn't cry when he loses the post


:torres :torres :torres


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Italy tried to go Chelsea 2012 style? Wait, what? Italy had 50% possession with 10 minutes to go and certainly didn't park 11 players behind the ball. Nor did they defend very well either.


Chelsea won the trophy though.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Calvin Klein said:


> Spain is becoming the GOAT of international football


They already are, tbh.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Is Xavi the best big game player ever?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

How is Spain the GOAT in international football? Lol. That's not even kind of close.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

T-C said:


> Is Xavi the best big game player ever?


:ibra :robben


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

Seb said:


> :ibra :robben


:torres


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Seb said:


> :ibra :robben


:evra :twat


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

So disappointed for Italy. The stats are quite equal, but Spain's possession and chances were better. Di Natale really could have changed the game had he scored that chance, but that's what it's all about, putting the chances away. And Italy with some shitty luck, having to play most of the 2nd half with 10 men made it an impossible task. You could see they were finished after that.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

T-C said:


> Is Xavi the best big game player ever?




I'm not exactly unbiased here but :disdrogba


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How is Spain the GOAT in international football? Lol. That's not even kind of close.


I mean this squad. Unless whoever I quoted meant the nation.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How is Spain the GOAT in international football? Lol. That's not even kind of close.


Probably the best International Team of my generaton at least and I was born in 1989, although the French team from 1998-2000 may give them some competition but Spain edge it for me


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Rockhead said:


> I mean this squad. Unless whoever I quoted meant the nation.


Oh okay. Wording. Never seen Pele's Brazil, so yeah, probably agree.


----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> How is Spain the GOAT in international football? Lol. That's not even kind of close.


how are they not close?

edit: Shit, you didn't mean the squad. but yeah, this squad is GOAT.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

united_07 said:


> from twitter
> Don't get why Balotelli is crying? A postman doesn't cry when he loses the post
> 
> 
> :torres :torres :torres


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

I think we can all agree now that Spain is the best football team in history...(I still hate Spain's boring passing football by the way).


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

> Italy had 50% possession with 10 minutes to go and certainly didn't park 11 players behind the ball. Nor did they defend very well either.


I meant in terms of a single striker with no help from the midfield, yes, Balotelli played on Drogba's position there. He was alone against 3 players every time he got the ball in a dangerous position and still was able to squeeze it and drew fouls. I agree on the defense, not even close in quality.

Player of the Euro overall, between Pirlo, Super Mario and Iniesta, but Spain won, so Iniesta by default.

Drogba is arguably the best big game player in the last decade and one of the best of all time. 9 goals in 9 finals. Says it all.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Rockhead said:


> I mean this squad. Unless whoever I quoted meant the nation.


Yea that's what I meant aswell


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Spain deserved that by a mile. So much better than everyone else. Thought Germany could have given it a good go, but when they came up against a side tactically superior they crumbled due to inexperience. Spain know when to do everything. They do it all right. As close to perfect as you'll see a team play a tournament, even though I wasn't exactly thrilled by them at times, they're still the best side in the world by a distance which was something I wasn't sure of before the EUROs.

Don't know how Torres does it. Had a poor season by his standards and comes out with 3 trophies and a Golden Boot. Although, I suppose Soldado would have done the same, or Llorente going up against a knackered Italian side, and an Irish side. Still, 'nando be trolling.

My team of the tournament, for what it's worth:

Casillas
Pereira - Ramos - Pepe - Alba
Alonso - Khedira
Iniesta - Pirlo - Ronaldo
Cesc​
Harder to call RB & deep midfield positions as Busquets was also good. Coentrao was great, but Alba's performance in the final definitely pushed him over the edge. People criticized the 'false 9' tactic, but VdB & Cesc proved them wrong - he was brilliant. Fuck having to have a striker. Not surprising 6 Madrid players in.

Player of the tournament: Iniesta. Was down to him and Pirlo, and naturally whoever won the tournament would have largely swayed the player of the tournament. Fabulous throughout.


----------



## AttitudeOutlaw (Aug 12, 2011)

Victory for Spain is victory for the Sport and I'm delighted with how that match went down. I watched it in a bar which was surprisingly quiet, but I was on the edge of my seat throughout such was the importance of winning on such a big stage. They are the embodiment of all that is good about this game and it sends out a great message to the rest of the world and all of the corrupt nations that the beauty of the game lives on with Spain.

If they had a better right-back, because Arbeloa clearly doesn't fit into their style of play, they'd be complete. That's the one negative you can draw upon. Other than that Spain were simply phenomenal. Just awesome.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

paulborklaserheyma said:


> I think we can all agree now that Spain is the best football team in history...(I still hate Spain's boring passing football by the way).


Yea, fuck passing. It's just the worst.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Lol @ that postman tweet being compared to Balotelli. Perfect. :lol


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Andres 'The Great' Iniesta.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:torres

that is all


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

My Germany could've beat them. :side:

On a good night.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Green Light said:


>


cute.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> My Germany could've beat them. :side:
> 
> On a good night.


I really doubt that, Spain would need to have a bad night as well.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh, and Alan Shearer is a fucking legend for that 'sex' quote.

Germany would have to have a perfect night, and for Spain to have a bad night. Can't even believe I'm saying that considering I thought both sides were fairly even, but the way Spain won that at a canter was just ridiculously impressive.

Although saying that, Germany will only get better. It was clear to see inexperience was a massive factor in their downfall vs Italy. Don't have the tactical maturity this Spanish side oozes.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Green Light said:


>


Fun Fact, those are all actually John Terry's Kids.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

T-C said:


> I really doubt that, Spain would need to have a bad night as well.


I don't agree. We have the players to match the talent-pool of Spain.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

Bananas said:


> Torres giving Mata the goal at the end was a lovely moment. Although I do wonder if he knew that an assist there would give him the Golden Boot :side:, nevertheless, it was wonderful, and Mata couldn't believe his luck.


I think he knew an assist would give him the Golden Boot. Notwithstanding though, he had a decent game! :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

D'Angelo said:


> Oh, and Alan Shearer is a fucking legend for that 'sex' quote.
> 
> Germany would have to have a perfect night, and for Spain to have a bad night. Can't even believe I'm saying that considering I thought both sides were fairly even, but the way Spain won that at a canter was just ridiculously impressive.
> 
> Although saying that, Germany will only get better. It was clear to see inexperience was a massive factor in their downfall vs Italy. Don't have the tactical maturity this Spanish side oozes.


what did he say?


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Team of the Tournament:

Casillas

Perreria - Ramos - Pique - Alba

Alonso - Xavi - Pirlo

Silva - Balotelli - Iniesta

Striker was a tough choice. I thought Balotelli was a contender for POTT along with Pirlo and Iniesta before tonight and he wasn't bad tonight at all, so I went with him. Obviously the team is dominated by Spain.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Silva in TOTT?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't agree. We have the players to match the talent-pool of Spain.


True. On paper, you're a top side. Your bench is ridiculous. In reality, it didn't come out well when it mattered. The side needs more experience before the next tournament. Remember, this side is still very young, and whilst the youngsters are extremely talented, they don't have that tactical know-it-all of the Spanish yet. This German youth system is also younger than Spain's, so I imagine by the time Germany has as much experience developing youth as Spain have had now, they will be right up there. Just not ready yet.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Silva in TOTT?


5 combined goals and assists, most in the tournament. His only bad game was against Portugal imo, and he was class tonight.


----------



## CROOK-94 (Oct 7, 2010)

This Spanish team is the best international football team ever. They're just brilliant.

But if you happen to disagree then let me tell you why this is a FACT:
They've won 3 major tournaments in a row! (no other team has done that)
The've defended their European title! (no other team has done that)

So Yeah. :torres:torres


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't agree. We have the players to match the talent-pool of Spain.


Nah, I'm afraid not. The Spanish second string probably would have beaten every other team in that tournament.

The Germans are the best of the rest though.


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Calvin Klein said:


> what did he say?







:lmao


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> I don't agree. We have the players to match the talent-pool of Spain.


Who do you have other than David Alaba? :torres


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Calvin Klein said:


> what did he say?


"These Spain players have had an unbelievable amount of sex." Slip of the tongue obviously but funny.

Probably not a coincidence that it was Pique on screen at the time :lol

Edit: ^ yeah there's the video haha.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> "These Spain players have had an unbelievable amount of sex." Slip of the tongue obviously be funny.
> 
> Probably not a coincidence that it was Pique on screen at the time :lol


Ahh, so it was meant to be "success"? For a second, I thought that he actually talked about the amount of sex they have, lol.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Pique?

woulda chosen pepe. he was a tank

also ozil in the place of xabi. bastard really did try his best to elevate germany


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^:lmao:lmao

@ Alan SHearer video


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

So, Xavi > Zidane?


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^In terms of accomplishments I guess so? Zidane still better imo


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I wish I was winning international tournaments and having an unbelievable ammount of sex...


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

redeadening said:


> Pique?
> 
> woulda chosen pepe. he was a tank
> 
> also ozil in the place of xabi. bastard really did try his best to elevate germany


Xabi was brilliant all tournament and completely shut down Pirlo tonight, and Ozil was way below his best at the tournament, apart from the Greece game. Could make an argument for Pepe though, but Spain only conceded one goal all tournament and none in the knockout stages, both Ramos and Pique look like they had a mistake in them, but it never came. Plus marks go to both for burying their penalties when it mattered as well.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

5th-Horseman said:


> I wish I was winning international tournaments and having an unbelievable ammount of sex...


Don't we all?


----------



## D'Angelo (Apr 11, 2011)

Different types of midfielders, but I'm a huge Xavi fan, and Zidane never endeared me like he did to a lot of others. Hard to compare the two, but I'd take Xavi if I had to take one. On Xavi, don't think he had a great tournament overall, but was a beast in the final. Always steps up in the big games.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> I wish I was winning international tournaments and having an unbelievable ammount of sex...


Heck i'll just be happy with the sex

Just found all the matches from Brazil's 1970 World Cup campaign on YouTube so I intend to sit and watch them all at some point this week and make a judgement on who is actually better, from the goals I've seen from there 1970 campaign then Brazil look the better team but I want to see how they played over the 90 minutes


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Iniesta, best Spanish player in history, i'd say so.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Didn't really enjoy the celebrations. Was expecting John Terry :sad:


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Congrats to The Anwar for winning the Euro 2012 WF Forum Fantasy League

Top 5 Were

1. Going For Gazza, 344
2. Team RUSH, 341
3. Norfolk and Chance, 292
4. WFUK XI, 291
5. Alex Chicken Poxlade, 283


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Spanish swag at an all time high in that 1st half. Unreal. Shame that Italy went down to 10 in the 2nd half and couldn't make a game of it but I doubt it would have been much different. Easily the best group of international players I've seen in my generation. Most of this squad should be around for even more tournaments to come and there's even more amazing quality coming through. Insane.

Shame that Italy paid for being more aggressive against Spain. Wouldn't have made much difference either way with how Spain played. Nice to see Mario working hard even if it didn't come off for him. 

Glad they proved the "boring" critics wrong. No need to play great attacking football in a QF vs France when they aren't doing and you can get away with playing light football and conserving your energy for the games to come. Always nice when the best team in the tournament who played the best football win the whole thing. 

Torres winning the Golden Boot is .... :torres

Be nice if it gives him the confidence to get back to his old self again even if his 3 goals and assist were against a poor Irish defence and a well and truly beaten Italian defence. 

Not sure on POTT. Would have said Pirlo but he got bossed out of the Final. Probably Alba for the last 2 games even though he was poor in the opener. Nobody really stood out as being magnificent and a clear contender. Nearly every Spanish player was good all tournament all long. Iniesta probably just lacked one memorable game to take it from Alba. He bossed the final though with Xavi. 

TOTT:

Casillas 
??? Ramos Pepe Alba
Xavi Pirlo
Ronaldo Fabregas Iniesta
Balotelli​
Casillas is the obvious pick for GK. No idea on RB. Can't say anyone stood out for in that position. Arbeloa doesn't deserve to be in there. Probably Perreria. Thought Pepe was great all tournament. Ramos' SF performance gets him in. Didn't think Pique had a great tournament. Hummells maybe worth a shout. Alba was an easy pick for LB after the last 2 games. Thought Contraeo had a great tournament too though.

Pirlo's an obvious pick. Put Xavi in based on him bossing the final. Ronaldo is an obvious pick too. Started slowly but picked up. Iniesta was always good, great in the final. Wanted him to dominate the group stage games more though like I knew he could. Was gonna put Cesc as my striker. Half trollin and half not. Thought he had a great tournament. Much better than his season for Barca. Put Mario in as the striker as Spain never played one and Gomez is shit. Lack of great striking performances at the tournament was a shame. Mario had a great SF though and worked hard in the Final which was great to see especially for a guy like him. Easier to pick Mario than another CM.*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Can't wait to see this squad in 2014 Brazil


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

That black Czech right back was good, he'd probably be in my team. The one who had the same name as the legendary Kenyan distance runner (can't spell it).


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Theodor Gebre Selassie


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

As a huge Italy supporter, looking back we did far better than I could have imagined, going into the tournament I was expecting us to either barely scrape by out of the group and get eliminated in the quarter finals or self destruct and lose to both Spain and Croatia. We don't have the best team, but going forward I think we'll be just fine. Its a shame we had to deal with three different injuries (counting Cassano's sickness) but Spain were the better team regardless so congrats to them.

As for Italy haters, go home and die.


Now as for Spain 2008-12 being the best international team in history... Maybe in 2014 I'll agree but not now. They've only found success at one world cup thus far. Compare this to Brazil winning 3 world cups (out of 4) between 1958-70 or Brazil reaching 3 consecutive world cup finals (winning 2 of them) between 1994-2002. Not to mention Argentina (late 70s to early 90s).


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Green Light said:


>


Why are both Torres and Xavi in the number 9 shirt? :side:


TOTT(I):
Casillas, Perreira, Hummels, Pepe, Alba, Pirlo, Ozil, Iniesta, Pilar, Sir Keith Andrews, Mandzukic

The Sun chose Glen Johnson in theirs. And Daily Mail picked Arbeloa. :wilkins


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Cazorla's kida was way too cute.*


----------



## Henry Hill (Jan 6, 2011)

*10 best players:*

1.) Iniesta (Ballon D'or or I riot!)
2.) Pirlo
3.) Balotelli 
4.) Ronaldo
5.) Alonso 
6.) Khedira 
7.) Xavi
8.) Alba 
9.) Cassano
10.) Fabregas 


*5 Biggest Flops:*

1.) Van Persie 
2.) Hunterlaar 
3.) Robben (but Autumn of Robben is just around the corner....)
4.) Chiellini
5.) Benzema


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

The Sun have some very odd choices...

Glen Johnson, John Terry, Moutinho over Xavi...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Just my take on the 'best international team ever' thing. From what I've seen of the 1970 finals I get the impression that Brazil team was the best team performance at one single tournament finals. This Spain team which has had many of the same players across 3 tourneys torres) is the best over a period of a number of years I reckon.

Oh yeah my team of the tourney-

Neuer

some guy - Pepe - Mellberg - Alba

Pirlo - Alonso

Krohn-Dehli - Ronaldo - Iniesta

Torres​


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Yeah from what my Dad says that Brazil 1970 team were together for long and only really had that 1 World Cup. This Spain team has been more or less consistent over the 3 tournaments they've won back-to-back-to-back. *


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Italy have won the European cup once and reached the final twice. Apprantly, the title they won doesn't count as an official trophy won because they won a match via a coin toss. I know the coin toss bit is true but is it true that their only European cup trophy isn't official.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

danny_boy said:


> Congrats to The Anwar for winning the Euro 2012 WF Forum Fantasy League
> 
> Top 5 Were
> 
> ...


So close :bron3 Oh well, finishing 756 out of 560,960 people isn't bad


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Just my take on the 'best international team ever' thing. From what I've seen of the 1970 finals I get the impression that Brazil team was the best team performance at one single tournament finals. This Spain team which has had many of the same players across 3 tourneys torres) is the* best over a period of a number of years I reckon*.
> 
> Oh yeah my team of the tourney-
> 
> ...


How so? Brazil and Italy have won back to back World Cups, with that same Brazilian team having won a third cup within 4 world cup tournaments, this was of course Pele's era.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Rush said:


> So close :bron3 Oh well, finishing 756 out of 560,960 people isn't bad


Its a moral victory. Don't worry I'm sure there is a kit deal coming your way (which is a trophy pretty much).


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Just my opinion man.









Football is a very unpredictable sport where the underdog wins more often compared to other sports. Spain have developed a consistent control over games I haven't seen in international football before. Of course they can still lose (England last team to beat Spain :terry) but overall that's what I think. I mean I think the boring tag came from feelings of inevitability when watching Spain.

lol at that Alan Shearer vid. I did watch that when it was broadcast but didn't notice it. I was watching ITV though apart from the adverts, and there were some funny moments on that. After the game Keane and Southgate were taking the piss out of each other's managerial careers. :darren I know I've trashed talked Roy Keane a lot but I do like him as a pundit. Another funny moment was when they were sitting at a restaurant for Italy vs Croatia, mics in hand and a plate of biscuits in front of Vieira. :lol


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Nightmare_SE said:


> How so? Brazil and Italy have won back to back World Cups, with that same Brazilian team having won a third cup within 4 world cup tournaments, this was of course Pele's era.


The Brazil teams from 1958 and 1970 were completely different (bar Pele). He was the only constant across those 3 wins. Brazil are the most successful nation ever, but this Spanish team is probably the best and most successful international team ever.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

My TOTT:

Casillas

Perreira Ramos Pepe Alba

Pirlo Moutinho Xavi

Iniesta Ibrahimovic Ronaldo​


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

My TOTT; 

Casillas
Pereirra Pepe Ramos Alba
Gerrard
Pirlo Xavi
Ronaldo Balotelli Don Andres​
POTT is definitely Iniesta followed by Pirlo.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Spain vs Brazil at Brazil 2014 would be :mark: for obvious reasons.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Final thoughts on the tournament:

fuck spain


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

:hayden


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Spain vs Brazil at Brazil 2014 would be :mark: for obvious reasons.


FIFA will probably give Spain and Brazil special top seeds to they can only meet each other in the final, just like how they did with Germany and Brazil in 2006 Worldcup.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

Hollywood Hams said:


> Spain vs Brazil at Brazil 2014 would be :mark: for obvious reasons.


Jizz at just the thought of that.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Spain vs. Argentina interests me more tbh


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Casillas
Ramos Lescot Pepe Alba
Xavi *Pirlo* 
*Iniesta* ............. Ronaldo
Ibrahimovic *Balotelli*​

2014, They probably want Argentina vs Portugal just so they can throw their 1000 "MESSI OR RONALDO!" slogans and commercials.


----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)

Congrats Spain for winning The Euros. I do feel sorry for Italy. Wanted them to win but they got crushed. That’s Euro 2008, World Cup 2010 and now Euro 2012 for Spain. Great achievement for Spain, they made history. I can’t believe it that Torres won the golden boot lol didn’t see that coming.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Best goalkeeper in the world :torres


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

it's still 3 seasons away a lot can still happen between now and then.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

Juan Mata has scored on his debut in the Premier League, FA Cup, Champions League, and European Championship - all in the space of one season.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

^insane


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Seb said:


> The Brazil teams from 1958 and 1970 were completely different (bar Pele). He was the only constant across those 3 wins. Brazil are the most successful nation ever, but this Spanish team is probably the best and most successful international team ever.


Well to be fair we're comparing a team over the span of 12 years to that of one of 4. If we look at Spain from 2008-12, and Brazil from 1958-62, Brazil had kept more of their players than Spain. 2 World Cups > 1 World Cup & 2 Euros.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Oops: Delete.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Buffon
Selassie - Bonucci - Pepe - Alba
Khedira - Pirlo
Ozil - Iniesta - Ronaldo
Balotelli


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Casillas
? Pepe Ramos Alba
Pirlo Alonso
Ronaldo Ozil Iniesta
Ibrahimovic\Balotelli​
Player of the tournament is Iniesta. Pirlo is the 2nd best obviously.

I dont think Spain is the best team ever. Brazil from 1958-62 is better than this Spain. 
If Spain wins the world cup in 2014 then I would call them the best ever.

I don´t think a European Nation will win the 2014 World Cup. I think it will be a South American Nation. Brazil most likely since they are the hosts.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd still give player of the tournament to Pirlo. Thought he was majestic in every game but the final.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

More teams should play 4-6-0.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Samoon said:


> Casillas
> ? Pepe Ramos Alba
> Pirlo Alonso
> Ronaldo Ozil Iniesta
> ...


Yeah I've been thinking the exact same thing since Brazil were first announced as the hosts, I fully expect them to win and for Neymar to become a superstar.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pirlo crying was too much for me, I almost broke down at the pub.  

It was a ridiculous final. Italy looked like a bunch of amateurs out there and were completely outclassed for 90 minutes. 

What the hell was Prandelli doing? There was no way those players were in the mental state for a Euro final, also why the fuck did he put out two players who were at risk of injury? Baffling.

Iniesta, Xavi and Alba were of a different class that game. 

Top three players of the tournament: 

1) Iniesta 
2) Pirlo 
3) Alba 

I'm fucking excited to see Alba at Barca! More than ever after this tournament.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Yeah I've been thinking the exact same thing since Brazil were first announced as the hosts, I fully expect them to win and for Neymar to become a superstar.


 And also because European Nations has never won a world cup outside of Europe apart from Spain in 2010. They won it 10 times and 9 of those WC wins has been in Europe.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

StarzNBarz said:


> More teams should play 4-6-0.


That had better be sarcasm :kobe


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Silent Alarm said:


> :hayden


broke my heart to see how much he cared


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

well of course he cared. Country>Club


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty good result for spain, very good achievement for them. Iniesta played great once again. For me hes was player of the euro, Piro was a close second. 


StarzNBarz said:


> More teams should play 4-6-0.


I know a club team who already does.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Messilona already does. :jordan2


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Barca plays Sanchez, Pedro and when he comes back, Villa as well.

Decent read: http://www.goal.com/en/news/2898/eu...n-the-greatest-international-team-of-all-time


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

StarzNBarz said:


> well of course he cared. Country>Club


Please tell that to the dutch players


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Fabregas - "Those who say we are boring do not understand football"

Banana's favourite quote.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Bananas is Fabragas? :side:

That whole quote is stupid anyway. Basically means you must like all styles of football otherwise you know nothing about the game.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

OH SHIT. I've been found out.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Bananas is Fabragas? :side:
> 
> That whole quote is stupid anyway. Basically means you must like all styles of football otherwise you know nothing about the game.



^^ you dont understand football


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

el generico vs sara del ray? cool story


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Please tell that to the dutch players


Dutch players = Ego >>>>>>>>>> club > country.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

I feel sorry for Italia and Balo, but Espana was fucking superb yesterday. Xavi is god amongst men yet again.



Mr. Snrub said:


> el generico vs sara del ray? cool story


Ooops, edited.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Someone saw the Japanese kid trying to copy Balotelli's legendary pose? Super Mario becoming iconic worldwide. Sad to see him like that but the titles will come, he's only 21.

EDIT:


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The titles will come? They have come. Rolling in fast. He probably cried because he's not used to losing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i read somewhere that he said to his dad that he was gonna score twice for him, just like he did for his mum. there's nothing wrong with him showing emotion. in fact, i'd rather he showed more of it. his efforts to uphold the stoic façade can be tiring.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Still needs Euro and World Cup...But yeah, he pretty much won everything in record time. 

On the day of the game against Germany, his girlfriend told him that she's pregnant, so the two goals are probably for him...


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

STALKER said:


> I know a club team who already does.


With McLeish gone I don't think Villa will do the 'play with no strikers' thing anymore. :villa


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

:mark: @ Mata scoring

At 2-0 up, I was about to walk away, but it was the Final, so how could I? Then, Torres came and made my night!  I so wanted him to score and then Mata. :mark:

The biggest satisfaction for me was Fernando winning the Golden Boot. :torres

Some thoughts:

- Spain were entertaining for once.
- Silva scored the goal and has 3 assists, but Arshavin has 3 too. It doesn't say a lot. He didn't have the "greatest" tournament ever as many claim. He was the weakest link in that Spain side, aside from Mr. Shakira.
- Xavi is the best, "big match player," alive today.
- Iniesta is class. Obvious.
- Pirlo is still the GOAT. Him and Balo were the only two who tried.
- Absoluetly loved Torres scoring and setting up Mata. Fernanda Torres--he scores when he wants! Fernanda Torres--he assists when he wants. :torres
- MOTM was Xavi.

Italy could have levelled back, but they missed so many chances. Strategically, Di Natali should have started over Cassano who had a terrible tournament. The POTT is Pirlo definitely. It helps Iniesta that he has Xavi, Cesc, Alonso, Silva, etc around him. Pirlo doesn't have that luxury.

During the game, I was amazed that Germany decided to return home against THIS Italian side. Like for like, Germany have the players to match up to Spain, but likewise with Arsenal's top-4 obsession, Germany seems to be obsessed with semifinal trophies. :wenger

Looking forward, 2014 WC is going to be immense. Brazil will be joint-favorites because it's being held there. We have Spain, Germany, and Argentina. Spain vs. Argentina will be THE game to watch out for. :mark:

THIS Spanish side is the most successful team ever, but the Spain NT isn't the most successful one ever. There is Brazil ('58 - '70); Argentina ('78 - '92), Brazil ('94 - '02), and obviously Spain now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

really dont understand this whole silva didnt have a great tournament. thought he was terrific for most of it. 2 goals, 3 assists, plus opening the scoring in the most important game of the tournament, after looking completely spent in january is a monumental achievement. weakest link besides pique? arbeloa? ramos? spain's midfield has no weak links.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

^ He was better than Spain's defenders (except Alba) and arguable against Ramos--who made some crucial interceptions during the entire course--but Spain's defense was never their strongest point without Puyol. Silva was the weakest among ever other player on the pitch.

I don't dislike Silva, but he just didn't have a "great" tournament. He was average and for somebody of his talent, it wasn't just good enough. He was lucky to be playing in that Spain side because they are so vastly superior to every other team (except Germany), and that didn't allow his poor form to be exposed as clearly as it would have, if he were playing for another team. The Silva for Man City certainly didn't show up.

When you look at Balo, even when Italy were being murdered by Spain, he looked lethal all along. If he had the players like Spain do, he'd have scored 6 goals!


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Razor King said:


> :mark: @ Mata scoring
> 
> At 2-0 up, I was about to walk away, but it was the Final, so how could I? Then, Torres came and made my night!  I so wanted him to score and then Mata. :mark:
> 
> ...


Are you sure? Because I thought he had a great tournament.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Cassano had a great tournament for someone who was limited through his ailments and could never go the full 90. He was a constant threat in the first game against Spain. And had the best of Hummels for the game against Germany. I didn't see the game against Croatia, and Ireland :jay2. But he didn't have a terrible tournament.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Nightmare_SE said:


> Yeah I've been thinking the exact same thing since Brazil were first announced as the hosts, I fully expect them to win and for *Neymar to become a superstar*.


Someone's been on the viagra





















hhnggg


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Razor King :wenger

Cassano didn't have a terrible tournament.

Pique didn't have a terrible tournament.

Silva didn't have a terrible tournament.

Arbeloa was the only Spain player to play bad in the tournament.

Pirlo was totally ass raped by Busquets and Alonso last night in the biggest game of the tournament. Giving him PoTT would've been as bad as when Kahn won it over Ronaldo in 2002. Last night proved that while he's a world class player, he's nowhere near the Spanish midfielders, inspite of yet another spirited display from De Rossi and playing alongside Marchisio who was also superb up until the final.

Saying Brazil 58-70 and Brazil 94-02 is also retarded as they were completely different teams from one another. Brazil 58-70 doesn't count as the same team when only one player played in both those teams, unlike this Spain side which has won 3 tournaments in a row and will in all probability make it 4 in a row with mostly the same team they played at this tournament.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Get help, I would.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

This tournament proved that Iniesta is the GOAT midfielder. 

Best Spanish player of all time, best midfielder of all time and one of the best international players of all time.

Haters come at me. #dealwithit


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

POTT is a tough choice between Iniesta and Pirlo.

I want Pirlo to get player of the tournament here, but only really because he was robbed of it in World Cup 2006. Zidane did have some great matches too, but Pirlo was MOTM in 4 of Italy's matches in that tournament, including the final. I love Zidane, but there's no doubting he won that award on name value only.

It really Iniesta probably just edges it. I'd then give 3rd to Alba.


----------



## ROH Fan #1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Iniesta all the way for best player of tournament. Guy was unstoppable almost every match.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

EGame said:


> This tournament proved that Iniesta is the GOAT midfielder.
> 
> Best Spanish player of all time, best midfielder of all time and one of the best international players of all time.
> 
> Haters come at me. #dealwithit


What haters? Who have you ever seen hating on Iniesta?


----------



## AJ number 1 fan (Jun 26, 2012)

Still can't stop crying it fucking hurts when you lose like that.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Agreed. 2-1 to Italy. Heard the entire squad committed suicide.


----------



## Razor King (Apr 4, 2009)

Seb said:


> Razor King :wenger
> 
> Cassano didn't have a terrible tournament.
> 
> ...


- Cassano didn't have a terrible tournament, but he was far from influential. That was the main point. Yes, his movement was fine, but a striker's job is much more than that. How many shots did he have? Oh yeah, he passed it to Saint Iker. Balotelli looked the most dangerous player and Cassano wasn't a threat in the Final at all. The story was the same in the remaining games, except perhaps the first game.

- On Pique, he looked shaky every time and yes, he had a disappointing tournament. This was Spain's midfield and not Arsenal's; otherwise, we'd be comparing him to Djourou (for this tournament's sake). Before you don't understand again, I'm not saying he is comparable to Djourou, but the difference wouldn't have been as diverse if he was playing for a team like Arsenal.

- Silva didn't have a terrible tournament. I never said that. Silva didn't have a "OMG! HARD ON!" tournament that some seem to be feeling.

- Pirlo wasn't ass-raped. Pirlo was kept quiet by TWO midfield aces. That's how you sum it. He is nowhere near them? Oh yeah? If we are combining him ALONE to Xavi, Alonso, Iniesta, Cesc, Silva, etc, then sure, but like-for-like he's as good as them--just fell in the wrong team.

- The retarded point is that you failed to understand what I meant. *THIS* Spanish team is the greatest team because of what they have done. That's what I said in the very first sentence itself. Now, from the perspective of "world dominance," irrespective of the players and only considering the national teams--Brazil's run during that period and Argentina's from 1978 - 1992 are higher. If Spain can go on and win the WC in 2014, they'd be at the top, no doubt. The point. That's the point.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Razor King said:


> - Cassano didn't have a terrible tournament, but he was far from influential. That was the main point. Yes, his movement was fine, but a striker's job is much more than that. How many shots did he have? Oh yeah, he passed it to Saint Iker. Balotelli looked the most dangerous player and Cassano wasn't a threat in the Final at all. The story was the same in the remaining games, except perhaps the first game.
> 
> - On Pique, he looked shaky every time and yes, he had a disappointing tournament. This was Spain's midfield and not Arsenal's; otherwise, we'd be comparing him to Djourou (for this tournament's sake). Before you don't understand again, I'm not saying he is comparable to Djourou, but the difference wouldn't have been as diverse if he was playing for a team like Arsenal.
> 
> ...


Cassano was pretty much good to excellent in each game apart from the final.

Pique didn't have a bad game in the tournament and didn't put a foot wrong (despite some shaky moments like clearing the ball with the wrong leg), was part of a great central defensive partnership that saw only one goal conceded and snuffed out basically everything that came at them. Definitely a return to form from him continuing on from his good form in the last couple of months of the domestic season.

Silva had an excellent tournament, I don't think i've seen anyone say he was a player of the tournament contender or whatever and his only bad performance was against Portugal.

Pirlo was totally anonymous outside of his own half, and was outclassed. He's not the stand alone class act in some mug midfield, Marchisio and De Rossi were close to as good as he was all tournament. But he was made to look totally average by better players than himself in the final whilst Spain's midfield conductor Xavi took MotM and bagged two assists.

Brazil 58-70 is pretty much no different from saying Brazil 30-12. They're the top team in history, but this Spanish team is the best international team/squad/selection of players is the best and most successful ever, like you say. 3 tournaments in 4 years is ridiculous, and this tournament Spain played nothing but good teams (excluding Ireland).

Edit:

@EGame

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/11658033-post3.html

Not in the top 50 yet.
















:andres


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pirlo POTT for me, can't put too much blame on him for going missing in the final against a vastly superior midfield




> The BBC scored a resounding victory over ITV for its head-to-head coverage of the Euro 2012 final.
> 
> Though BBC One was expected to beat its commercial rival, its average of 10.03m (41%) versus ITV1's 1.7m (6.3%) represents a record gap.


----------



## Nightmare_SE (Aug 13, 2004)

Seb said:


> Razor King :wenger
> 
> Cassano didn't have a terrible tournament.
> 
> ...


How about Brazil 58-62 (2 World Cups)? They kept 14 of their 22 players, which is more than Spain has done since 2008.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah but that's obviously 'only' two tournaments, and everyone remembers the 1970 side as the best incarnation of the World Cup winning sides. I also doubt they produced story book statistics like 1000 minutes without conceding a goal in the knockout stages. They were probably amazing though, Brazilian teams usually are.

ITV ique2


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you cant give pott to someone who just gets so comprehensively pounded in the final of said tournament. iniesta was consistently good/great throughout and a deserving winner.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

FIFA can.










:blatter

Khan was beast in that tourney though apart from the final. I remember Seb saying they gave out POTT before the final. :lol dumbshit Fifa as usual.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

How could Pirlo even be considered for player of the tournament is a joke. Pundit have people believe what they want you to believe. He wasn't even the best Italian....De Rossi was in my eyes. Pirlo can make afew great passes but that was it nothing more nothing less. Alonso did more long sweeping passes than Pirlo. I'm a Pirlo fan but thought he was fairly average. My player of the tournament would have to be Sergio Busquets. Yeah he's a diving cock, but he had an incredible tournament. Sure did nothing too fancy but for what he's there to do he was fantastic.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Hollywood Hams said:


> FIFA can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, hence why Ronaldo won in 1998, Kahn in 2002, and then Zidane won it in 2006 ique2

Kahn is the best keeper i've ever seen btw, just throwing that out there.

Have to say I thought Ukraine and Poland did a good job hosting the tournament. There's no doubt a culture of racism in their football but it didn't come out at Euro 2012 (thugs priced out of tickets?), in fact the only consistent crowd trouble we saw was from Croatian fans. Some excellent games in the Euro's as well, some of the knockout stage games were dull, but the final made up for it. Much better than the World Cup.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

LOL just read Garth Crook's TOTM:










Its not that bad apart from JOHNSON :lmao


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

I'd have gone for Gebre Selassie, as there weren't a real standout Right-backs. Keeping in mind that Lahm played at Left back too. I also strongly disagree with the Gomez selection, and Gerrard too while I'm at it. Especially when considering he played no where near to the position that Crooks has him as.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Seb said:


> Kahn is the best keeper i've ever seen btw, just throwing that out there.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Can I just take a moment to brag about winning the WF Euro Fantasy League.

[BRAG]YEAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!![/BRAG]

As far as POTT goes, Iniesta deserved it. He's such a fantastic player who and don't remember him even mis-placing a pass all tournament.*


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

Seb said:


> Edit:
> 
> @EGame
> 
> ...


that is one of the most hilarious opinions i've seen in a while.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Irish Jet said:


>


Are you saying that Lehmann is better than Kahn? LOL. Maybe in 2006, but in his peak, Kahn was untouchable.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ I'm pretty sure he was making a joke.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

Khan was a beast in 2002 Worldcup, especially against USA.


----------



## ABK (Dec 2, 2011)

I honestly think Iniesta deserved the POTT. He was immense in every single match he featured in. What an excellent player he is. He has monumental technique. Exceptional dribbling skills. I think he's the world's best beater in one on one situations. Fully deserved it if you ask me.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> LOL just read Garth Crook's TOTM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Pretty funny considering gerrard never played that far forward all tournament.*


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Seb said:


> Yeah but that's obviously 'only' two tournaments, and everyone remembers the 1970 side as the best incarnation of the World Cup winning sides. I also doubt they produced story book statistics like 1000 minutes without conceding a goal in the knockout stages. They were probably amazing though, Brazilian teams usually are.


The reason why the 1970 WC side is known as the best is because more people saw it as it was broadcast to a wider auidence.



Lil'Jimmy said:


> LOL just read Garth Crook's TOTM:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garth Crooks is awful. The only football 'expert' worse then him is Mark 'Liverpool will win the league' Bright.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Seb said:


> Edit:
> 
> @EGame
> 
> ...


Impossible trolling. :stuff 

It's hard to say that Iniesta isn't the GOAT anymore, I mean no one compares to the guy. I want him to win the ballon d'or this year over Messi just because Messi can win it multiple times more times before his career is over.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

i liked the french right back, thought he was superb, never seen him play before. Dubuchy is it?


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> i liked the french right back, thought he was superb, never seen him play before. Dubuchy is it?


Debuchy, yeah. He should be playing for Newcastle this season, so you'll be seeing a lot more of him.


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)

EGame said:


> Impossible trolling. :stuff
> 
> It's hard to say that Iniesta isn't the GOAT anymore, I mean no one compares to the guy. I want him to win the ballon d'or this year over Messi just because Messi can win it multiple times more times before his career is over.


Agree, Iniesta soooo deserves it.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

always get depressed a few days after the end of a major international tournament 

Always enjoyed them more than the club season, maybe because the country I support (Croatia) is much much much better than the stupid club I support (Hajduk)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

debuchy or selassie should've been the tott right back. glen johnson, the same man who needed someone as cover cos he cant defend :lol


----------



## Zen (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Nas (Apr 5, 2011)

Alonso was Spain's GOAT.


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

I still rate Buffon as the best keeper I have seen (though Lev Yashin is ungodly from the footage I have watched)

Crooks is a fucking mong,same guy who named Terry in the team of the year the season before last when he was playing like someone had tied his shoelaces together for most of the season.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Iniesta the GOAT midfielder? Pretty much.

It was nice to see Spain sacrifice possession stats in the name of a consistent killer pass during the final, it made for a brilliant spectacle. I think that the recent critisms of their boring style may have motivated them to put on a show. There's no reason why they can't play like that all of the time considering their wealth of options.

I don't really understand the frantic masturbation session over Balotelli, he was awful in the group stages and should have had a hat trick in the quarter final against England. Barring a brilliant fourty five minutes against Italy he looked average at best in these Euros. He was carried by his team mates for a large part of the tournament.

Also, Pique in TOTT? No fucking chance! The guy was a clown for the best part of this tournament and often had his blushes spared by Casillas. Just because you've been part of a team that has only conceeded one goal all tournament it doesn't mean you've automatically played well. It's far easier doing a defensive job for a team that rarely loses possession, but Pique still made the task look difficult, luckily for him his captain performed like a hero against Italy (first time) and Croatia in order to achieve that one goal against stat. France did nothing against Spain due to a complete bottle job while Portugal were pulling the Spaniards apart in the first ninety minutes of their semi final but didn't have a finish in them. I actually thought that Pique had his best performance of the tournament in the final and looked competent but it was nowhere near enough to make up for all of the nonsense that preceded it. Pepe, Ramos, Lescott and Hummels were all ahead of Pique in terms of performances.

Gutted that the tournament is over, the second semi-final and the final really made it a classic for me, you can always rely on the Euros being entertaining...well up until now! Shame that UEFA are messing up a perfect system from 2016 onwards.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the addition of 8 extra teams. There are a few other strong sides throughout Europe.

Belgium, Turkey, Serbia. Other decent teams are Romania, Norway, Slovakia. And then there is Scotland. In the end, it'll all come down to the 'regular' top teams in the quarter finals. Adding these teams helps throw a little bit of extra cash at their Football Associations which could help these countries grow if the cash is used appriopriately. And I think their teams can all add something to make it just as a spectacle as it currectly is.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

They aren't bad sides but that's also assuming they qualify, just imagine some of the garbage teams that could make Euro 2016. Shudders.

My main issue is that the competition will be diluted regardless of who the extra teams are. In the last Euros you had five or six excellent teams in a competition of sixteen, in France it will be a 1:3 ratio in terms of great teams to decent/average/poor teams unlike the tournament that has just ended which was more like 1:2. With the competition watered down with eight extra less able teams and two more groups means a lower chance of great match ups in the group stages. So we could end up with more world cup group stage style dross, potential games such as Slovenia vs Greece will become more frequent while match ups such as Spain vs Italy and Holland vs Portugal will become less likely to happen in the group phase.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Question: Why Iniesta over Xavi?

I'll throw some arguments for Xavi. He was the main man in Spain's Euro 2008 midfield, while Iniesta was playing on the left. And even though he said he didn't feel needed, Savi was still controlling Rijkaard's Barcelona midfield, while Iniesta was a sub.


----------



## Artimac (Jul 3, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> potential games such as Slovenia vs Greece will become more frequent while match ups such as Spain vs Italy and Holland vs Portugal will become less likely to happen in the group phase.


I think that is partly the reason mate. Keep the big teams for the knockout stage.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

5th-Horseman said:


> I still rate Buffon as the best keeper I have seen (though Lev Yashin is ungodly from the footage I have watched)


It's hard to rate a goalkeeper by watching footage. I hear he was the best goalkeeper so it's hard to argue if you've never seen him.

I agree with Buffon, people can say Casillas but his spectacular saves manage to overshadow his constant mistakes. Big him a high ball and Casillas jumps 1 handed and flaps, can't understand why he can't read the ball and catch it but apparently no one can catch these days. Possibily because of the ball.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

It's certainly close between the two but I really feel that Iniesta has more in his locker than Xavi, not much though. One obvious thing to point out is Iniesta's superior dribbling ability although Xavi isn't too shabby (see what I did) in this department. I believe that Iniesta could play in most positions in midfield to the same standard, but Xavi really excels mainly as a deep lying playmaker.

The fact that Xavi is four years Iniesta's senior kind of negates the point about the latter being a sub during Rijkaard's reign. Xavi was in his prime (going by age) during Euro 2008 whereas Iniesta was only twenty four and pretty much still a youngster. Did Xavi really achieve much more at the same age? No. Iniesta is also likely to achieve further club and international riches in the next six years while his compatriot is heading towards the end of his career and is likely to get left behind in the achievements stakes.

Having said that, it really comes down to personal preference, so I don't see how you could be wrong choosing either. If there is any difference between the two then it's not much really.

Edit- @ *Artimac*. Surely we want to be seeing as many big games as possible though? Group B had three, C and D also had one although you could argue that C had three. Then add England vs Italy, Spain vs Portugal, Italy vs Germany and Spain vs Italy in the final, that's eleven quality big time matches on paper, the bulk of which were made up in the group stages. The more big games the better in my opinion.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

You'll never see Buffon make a flashy save due to him always being being in the correct spot. Seems like a lot of people forgot about him due to Juventus' shitness, but the guy is still one of the best if not the best.

Fair points AndreBaker. I actually favour Iniesta myself too, but just wanted to hear why people rate him higher than Xavi now.

My point about Xavi being involved in the Rijkaard era was that he was winning things when Iniesta wasn't having an influence on the team, while every team Iniesta has played in, Xavi's influence has been apparent.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

Joel said:


> You'll never see Buffon make a flashy save due to him always being being in the correct spot. Seems like a lot of people forgot about him due to Juventus' shitness, but the guy is still one of the best if not the best.
> 
> Fair points AndreBaker. I actually favour Iniesta myself too, but just wanted to hear why people rate him higher than Xavi now.
> 
> My point about Xavi being involved in the Rijkaard era was that he was winning things when Iniesta wasn't having an influence on the team, while every team Iniesta has played in, Xavi's influence has been apparent.


Funnily enough Xavi was never really the fulcrum of the side under Rijkaard. Deco was more important then and Rijkaard liked Van Bommel a lot. For example in Rijkaard's champions league final win he left both Xavi and Iniesta on the bench. He threw Iniesta on and he made a big difference, but Xavi only watched the game. Xavi was never used correctly until Pep turned up.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

^ In think Xavi being left out of the Champions League Final was partly to do with injury too. He was cleared to play in the final, but he missed a large chunk of the season, and Rijkaard wanted to stick with a settled team rather than throw him right back into the fold.

I go agree that Rijkaard didn't always get the best out of Xavi though. I actually remember one season (03/04 I think), where Barca were horrible in the first half of the season, and they got Edgar Davids in during January, and then they blitzed the second half of the season and finished second only just to Valencia. Everyone was hailing Davids for the turnaround, but the real secret was that before Davids rocked up, Xavi was playing very deep in midfield, and once Davids came, his presence actually released Xavi to play further up the pitch to where he could really be incisive.


----------



## T-C (May 4, 2006)

My main point though was that Deco was a more important player to Rijkaard's Barca than Xavi. Xavi wasn't the same passing metronome in that side.

It's ironic that Barca managers previously wanted Xavi to be the new Pep, but it took Guardiola to make the most of Xavi's real strengths.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

AndreBaker said:


> They aren't bad sides but that's also assuming they qualify, just imagine some of the garbage teams that could make Euro 2016. Shudders.
> 
> My main issue is that the competition will be diluted regardless of who the extra teams are. In the last Euros you had five or six excellent teams in a competition of sixteen, in France it will be a 1:3 ratio in terms of great teams to decent/average/poor teams unlike the tournament that has just ended which was more like 1:2. With the competition watered down with eight extra less able teams and two more groups means a lower chance of great match ups in the group stages. So we could end up with more world cup group stage style dross, potential games such as Slovenia vs Greece will become more frequent while match ups such as Spain vs Italy and Holland vs Portugal will become less likely to happen in the group phase.


I think its easier to look at the Euro expansion if you are from a country that doesn't frequently qualify for tournaments. Like myself. I see as an opportunity to be able to watch my country on a June, mixing it up with the best, granted they get that lucky, and/or far.

Platini wants to create a lasting legacy in UEFA. Expanding the Euros, allowing additional nations to get a bit of TV revenue, help fund their youth and senior game that little bit more helps the continent out. It can allow weaker teams, from lets say Romania and Hungary, maybe be able to host a strong side in the Champions League.

At the end, fan enjoyment of the event comes second to the money. But if it helps expand the club level, while slowly, it should be welcomed, imo.

Another point to add is, I don't think UEFA have been able to push in the South American model for qualifiers and TV. Countries like Venezuela, Peru, Paraguay, who beforehand 1995, or whenever they introduced qualifiers having TV rights, had dirt poor FAs. Since then, countries, especially Venezuela, have been able to expand, their national team looks decent, its coached well and they are said to have a few promising youngsters come through thanks to the rejuvenated model of the qualifiers and Copa America. Their money goes straight to youth, and from there on, it helps produce better players, and eventually, they might even qualify for a World Cup. The competition in South America is absolutely fierce, and if that can happen in Europe with some rejuvenated countries having a bit of extra funds for their facillities, welcome it with open arms, immediately.

Having typed all that, I see it going into fat cat suits rather than into the youth of tomorrow.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Joel said:


> Question: Why Iniesta over Xavi?
> 
> I'll throw some arguments for Xavi. He was the main man in Spain's Euro 2008 midfield, while Iniesta was playing on the left. And even though he said he didn't feel needed, Savi was still controlling Rijkaard's Barcelona midfield, while Iniesta was a sub.


Xavi described himself as disillusioned and a cancer under Rijkaard. He's become a much better player alongside Iniesta, but that's no surprise when you remember the Guardiola quote to Xavi at the end of the 90's "You'll retire me, but that Iniesta kid will retire us both".

Also, he was winning things before Iniesta because he was older and has the better trophy room, but...



> ESP players with most trophies: Xavi 24 - Iniesta 24 - Valdes 21 - Pique 20 - Casillas 18 - Busquets 16 - Pedro 16 - Reina 10 [via marca]


God how many are Busquets and Pique going to end up with...

He was the main man in Spains Euro 2008 midfield, but Iniesta was the main man at the World Cup in 2010 and was the best player in the final, he was the best player at Euro 2012 (playing out of position all tournament), he was the best player in the Champions League final in 2009 at a time when more than half the Barcelona squad hailed him as their best player in a feature Sky did before the final. Spain and Barcelona both look weaker without him, there's a reason why he just went 50+ league games unbeaten and lets not forget he crucially missed the game against Inter at the San Siro that probably cost Barcelona three successive Champions League's. It's no coincidence that Barcelona and Spain have rose to prominence as Iniesta has entered his prime, and whilst Barcelona is down to Messi more than anyone else, Spain is definitely down to Iniesta more than anyone else.

That being said you can argue the other way. Xavi is probably the best passer and dictator/controller of a game ever.

While we're talking about :xavi

http://www.goal.com/en-gb/news/3266...anded-him-in-trouble-with?source=breakingnews

:lmao

No wonder there's stories every few weeks of these two falling out and having no working relationship. Pathetic.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

http://www.fifa.com/worldranking/rankingtable/index.html 
ENGLAND is the 4th BEST country in the world.


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

:lmao

I seriously don't get these rankings. How the fuck can we be 4th? We were terrible in the EUROs, get eliminated in the Quarters and still move two places higher...


----------



## united_07 (May 18, 2008)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> :lmao
> 
> I seriously don't get these rankings. How the fuck can we be 4th? We were terrible in the EUROs, get eliminated in the Quarters and still move two places higher...


As England havent lost a game since the last fifa rankings, and the likes of Netherlands who were above them have lost 3


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Didn't France go 20+ games without a loss and they're not even in the top 10? Just boggles my mind that a team of England's caliber are 4th in the WORLD, and we can't even make it past the Quarters. Fuck, we're even above Italy and Portugal...


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

TheIllusiveMan said:


> :lmao
> 
> I seriously don't get these rankings. How the fuck can we be 4th? We were terrible in the EUROs, get eliminated in the Quarters and still move two places higher...


The simple answer to why England moved up is that the rankings use matches from the past 4 years. And as England weren't in Euro 2008, all the teams above England lose their points they got in that tournament, while England lose nothing as they weren't in it.

Also for European teams, results in qualification end up counting for a lot more than performances in the tournament itself, as there are so many more games played in qualification. England blitzed through qualification for both World Cup 2010 and Euro 2012, which is why you're so high.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

I couldn't post here during the semis and final due to being in the beach :cool2 so I have to say that it was funny to read all the post of the haters and the reactions at the end of the tournament. La Roja seems like the top heel in this forum so winning the Euro was even more enjoyable.
Seriously this is incredible. Four years ago we were nothing. We only had an Euro and another Eurocup final against France. We have had great and legendary footballers like Luis Suárez, Iribar, Zarra, Gento, partially Di Stefáno, Juanito, Hierro, Raúl and many others but now we can be with the best.
This team is the best team I have ever witnessed. In my opinion this the best squad in the history of this sport.
Iniesta have been in his GOAT mode and he deserve everything. Ramos is the best CB in the world today, absolutely a beast and with the guts enough to shoot Panenka style after miss the last penalty he had. Also he owned Cristiano every single time. Piqué started a bit sloppy but he managed to do a good tournament. Alba is a bullet, graceful, Barça are gonna be harder to beat with him in the team. Xavi bossed the final,etc.
Every player was great in the Euro. Even Arbeloa, our weak link was superb against Portugal and especially against Italy. The only time we played boring was against Croatia (Spain didn't seems motivated) and against France(they were woeful and it difficult the beauty of the game).
In the overtime against the Lusos we played magnificently and even more against Italy. That boring aura has been smashed imo.
Iniesta deserve the Ballon d'Or. I think that it is time to give the trophy to a Spaniard. Messi will win it on another occasion and also he only win the Spain's Cup (the supercup and all that stuff too) so I will love seeing Iniesta win it. Or even Casillas. It was a injustice that Xavi or those two didn't win in 2010 like when Owen win it instead of Raúl. Maybe we finally will see that this year.


----------



## Samoon (Feb 18, 2012)

Spanish Lariato said:


> I couldn't post here during the semis and final due to being in the beach :cool2 so I have to say that it was funny to read all the post of the haters and the reactions at the end of the tournament. La Roja seems like the top heel in this forum so winning the Euro was even more enjoyable.
> Seriously this is incredible. Four years ago we were nothing. We only had an Euro and another Eurocup final against France. We have had great and legendary footballers like Luis Suárez, Iribar, Zarra, Gento, partially Di Stefáno, Juanito, Hierro, Raúl and many others but now we can be with the best.
> This team is the best team I have ever witnessed. In my opinion this the best squad in the history of this sport.
> Iniesta have been in his GOAT mode and he deserve everything. Ramos is the best CB in the world today, absolutely a beast and with the guts enough to shoot Panenka style after miss the last penalty he had. Also he owned Cristiano every single time. Piqué started a bit sloppy but he managed to do a good tournament. Alba is a bullet, graceful, Barça are gonna be harder to beat with him in the team. Xavi bossed the final,etc.
> ...


You forgot to mention how boring the Portugal vs Spain match was. Saying Ramos is the best CB is ridiculous. Spain can play good football if they want. Like against Italy and Ireland. But they just love to pass the ball around the field.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Samoon said:


> You forgot to mention how boring the Portugal vs Spain match was. Saying Ramos is the best CB is ridiculous. Spain can play good football if they want. Like against Italy and Ireland. But they just love to pass the ball around the field.


I can't see by any means how it was boring. I t was an even match that almost cause me a heart attack. Both teams have chances to score and it wasn't a monologue like the game with France. And in the Extra Time Spain developed his full potential.
And in my opinion Ramos is the best CB right now. I can understand other opinions but right now I think he is. He was absolutely plethoric.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He was plethoric?

The other one was Pique.


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> He was plethoric?
> 
> The other one was Pique.


Yes, he was plethoric in the Euro. What's wrong with that? Plethoric is a word that is not used in English? In Castilian (aka Spanish) the word is pletórico and it means superb, sublime...XD
Or do you mean that you didn't see any plethoric in Ramos?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

It was wordplay. Never mind.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

So Brazil drop 6 places (Below Denmark, Croatia, England LOOOL) because they lost 2 random friendly games with basically their U-23 squad?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

How can Ramos be the best in the world at a position he doesnt even play in? He plays RB most of the time... Doesn't he?


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Ramos isn't even Spain's best CB, he isn't anywhere near the best in the world.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> Ramos isn't even Spain's best CB, he isn't anywhere near the best in the world.


He definitely was Spain's best CB at this Euro though, to be fair :



Fargerov said:


> So Brazil drop 6 places (Below Denmark, Croatia, England LOOOL) because they lost 2 random friendly games with basically their U-23 squad?


Not to mention they are just one spot above Greece(LMAO). Nobody should waste time with these rankings because at certain points it seems like a random list thrown together.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

HeartBreak&Triumph said:


> He definitely was Spain's best CB at this Euro though, to be fair :
> 
> 
> Not to mention they are just one spot above Greece(LMAO). Nobody should waste time with these rankings because at certain points it seems like a random list thrown together.


I can definitely agree with that, although Javi Martinez didn't get a chance to prove himself at all.


----------



## HeartBreak&Triumph (Dec 10, 2008)

EGame said:


> I can definitely agree with that, although Javi Martinez didn't get a chance to prove himself at all.


I don't think he will get that chance anytime soon to be honest. Not sure when Puyol will be available but when he comes back that will significantly decrease Javi Martinez's chances of starting for Spain too.


----------



## paulborklaserheyma (Jun 12, 2012)

So can we say,
Spain 2008-2012 > Brazil 1970, 1982, 1998, 2002?


----------



## Spanish Lariato (Jul 26, 2011)

wkdsoul said:


> How can Ramos be the best in the world at a position he doesnt even play in? He plays RB most of the time... Doesn't he?


He was reconverted to CB just like Mascherano or Javi Martínez were reconverted from a Defensive Midfielder position.
I said he is the best right now. So maybe at the start of the season that will change .


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Javi Martinez and Mascherano are still natural DM's tho. Ramos was a CB, then a RB and now he's a CB again. It's different.


----------

